# What areya smokin' today?



## Ceedee

Me, well I am starting off the day with a Roxor Robusto Maduro. It's cold as hell outside (40's ? frig!) and I am in the sun with a nice cup of Killer Beans. The smoke is starting off VERY nice, with hints of leather and some spicey. TONS of smoke and it has a short but sweet finish. Loving it so far....

[update] ... about half way through this stick and I am LOVING it! Really good tobacco taste with the leather and woodiness that I would have expected. The maduro wrapper is sweet and makes for some creamy smoke...

CD


----------



## DKPRLP

Out in the shop today (pudderin )with a JR Ultimate churchel about 1/2 way through almost an hour so far very enjoyable. Then I'll choose another...
Hocky game starts @ 1pm go sabres


----------



## Roosterthomas

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Maddie.......mmmmm good! Tonight will be Cohiba Robusto from the mother land! How you during!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Camacho Corojo Monarca.

On of my absolute favorite Camacho cigars


----------



## mrgatorman

Well started off with a Lars Tetens supplied by mr BigBuddah76, yes we all know him...the man of menand legend of legends...followed by a Sauza (sp?) and followed by Canonero Rothschilds Natural. And YES all supplied by the Buddah man. Thank you sir once again. I am indebted to you.


----------



## Ceedee

I'm firing up one of those Canoneros too right now while grilling out tonight! I like it! Smooth as all get out as it has some age on it... yellow on the cello! 

How was that Lars Tetens? Do tell!

CD


----------



## mrgatorman

Ceedee said:


> I'm firing up one of those Canoneros too right now while grilling out tonight! I like it! Smooth as all get out as it has some age on it... yellow on the cello!
> 
> How was that Lars Tetens? Do tell!
> 
> CD


Really very nice. Definately a different egg than most of my sticks, but a real nice change of pace. Thanks for BB for his bombs. I really appreciate it. How do you like that Canonero??


----------



## Ceedee

mrgatorman said:


> Really very nice. Definately a different egg than most of my sticks, but a real nice change of pace. Thanks for BB for his bombs. I really appreciate it. How do you like that Canonero??


Smooth! Nice sweet tobacco taste. Mild, but just what I was looking for right now...

CD


----------



## mrgatorman

Ceedee said:


> Smooth! Nice sweet tobacco taste. Mild, but just what I was looking for right now...
> 
> CD


I was a pleasantly suprised how nice those were...My final smoke for the day and a decent buzz.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

98 Partagas Charlotte...Last of the box.


----------



## Ceedee

cigarsarge said:


> 98 Partagas Charlotte...Last of the box.


Very nice! How would you rate that CC?

CD


----------



## copenhagen

Copenhagen pouch from 04. These are good right out of the can, and don't need any age on them.


----------



## acharpe

copenhagen said:


> Copenhagen pouch from 04. These are good right out of the can, and don't need any age on them.


Good draw and burn?


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Ceedee said:


> Very nice! How would you rate that CC?
> 
> CD


I give it a 90 out of 100...One of my favorite smokes.


----------



## acharpe

My wife was at work today, so I was stuck at home with a bunch of cigars begging to be smoked. I hated to hear all that begging, so off to the garage I went, bundled up (in Charleston, in April !!). 

Started the afternoon off with a Choix Supreme and a glass of Redbreast Irish Whiskey. Great medium bodied cigar that I usually enjoy with coffee, but still great nonetheless.

After that, I went back out with a Tatuaje P3. The wrapper cracked like crazy (I think it was still too soon since I got the package on Thursday). But the draw and burn were perfect and those things taste great. They're mixed filler, but are fantastic. Well worth the 2-3 dollars they cost if you get 'em online. Had that one with a glass of Sazerac Rye, which is some of the best rye whiskey you can find under 30 bucks. It's the 6 year old Sazerac. I can't wait to get a bottle of th 18 year old.

I just came in after smoking an Anejo 46 I got in December. These things get better and better. I can't wait until the rest have been sitting a few more months. I don't know if they'll last though. Had some more Redbreast with that one. Excellent combination.


----------



## Eespidie

tonight... a Gurkha Grand Master, biggest scariest thing ive ever seen... surprised by how easy a smoke it was, smoked it within an inch of its life


----------



## Schlep

My shop just got in the box of Robusto Nordings by Rocky Patel. We smoked them when we were down in Honduras at the Villa. I'll be lighting one up shortly. Hopefully it will be as good as the ones I had before.


----------



## sergione

I had a PSD4 and thought it was great but then I got this crazy burn issue I never had before. A chasm in the the cigar


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Looks like a pretty nasty tunnel.

You can always clip the end and relight if the burn is too far gone.


----------



## mrgatorman

sergione said:


> I had a PSD4 and thought it was great but then I got this crazy burn issue I never had before. A chasm in the the cigar


Light another stick and smoke two at one time...


----------



## alanf

Ceedee said:


> Me, well I am starting off the day with a Roxor Robusto Maduro. It's cold as hell outside (40's ? frig!) and I am in the sun with a nice cup of Killer Beans. The smoke is starting off VERY nice, with hints of leather and some spicey. TONS of smoke and it has a short but sweet finish. Loving it so far....
> 
> [update] ... about half way through this stick and I am LOVING it! Really good tobacco taste with the leather and woodiness that I would have expected. The maduro wrapper is sweet and makes for some creamy smoke...
> 
> CD


I'm jealous. It's just too cold for me to go out and have a smoke (30's). You must have some pretty thick skin to smoke outside in the 40s. BTW, never heard of Roxor cigars. Can you give me some info on them? Thanks.

Alan


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl

Rain today, no chance of smokin.


----------



## Roosterthomas

Sorry the rain is holding you back Cigar Jockey but not me, I am allowed to smoke in the house. Well... I do pay the bills! Anyway, had a Pepin Serie JJ after lunch, nummy!


----------



## mrgatorman

roosterthomas said:


> Sorry the rain is holding you back Cigar Jockey but not me, I am allowed to smoke in the house. Well... I do pay the bills! Anyway, had a Pepin Serie JJ after lunch, nummy!


I see who wears the pants in your family...someday Ill find mine...lol


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl

I'm the boss of my laptop, after that...eh.


----------



## Architeuthis

Sancho Panza Quixote for breakfast and a Siglo I for lunch. Haven't decided what dinner will be yet. (Tuesday 04/10)


----------



## CigarRob

Grabbed a Consuegra from a bundle Travis gifted me a while back. I don't remember which number, but it was a robusto of about a 54 girth. Smoked most of it in the car. A little tight, but mostly enjoyable.


----------



## Ceedee

alanf said:


> I'm jealous. It's just too cold for me to go out and have a smoke (30's). You must have some pretty thick skin to smoke outside in the 40s. BTW, never heard of Roxor cigars. Can you give me some info on them? Thanks.
> 
> Alan


Alan, well, actually it's not the skin that's thick, it's what's under that that keeps me warm. He, he! It wasn't too cold for a good smoke though! Anywho, here's some info on the Roxor brand. They are made by Perseo Cigar. I heard about them originally from the Dogwatch #71 and on #73 - They interviewed the owner on #73... it was a goodie! Here is a direct link to that show on the Dogwatch Site: Show #73

[edit] Forgot about Blowing Smoke #032 - They smoked the Roxor Robusto Cameroon. Sorry Rob, my bad there!

If you can find the stick locally, it is a heckuva smoke - I highly recommend it! 

CD


----------



## Ceedee

acharpe said:


> My wife was at work today, so I was stuck at home with a bunch of cigars begging to be smoked. I hated to hear all that begging, so off to the garage I went, bundled up (in Charleston, in April !!).
> 
> Started the afternoon off with a Choix Supreme and a glass of Redbreast Irish Whiskey. Great medium bodied cigar that I usually enjoy with coffee, but still great nonetheless.
> 
> After that, I went back out with a Tatuaje P3. The wrapper cracked like crazy (I think it was still too soon since I got the package on Thursday). But the draw and burn were perfect and those things taste great. They're mixed filler, but are fantastic. Well worth the 2-3 dollars they cost if you get 'em online. Had that one with a glass of Sazerac Rye, which is some of the best rye whiskey you can find under 30 bucks. It's the 6 year old Sazerac. I can't wait to get a bottle of th 18 year old.
> 
> I just came in after smoking an Anejo 46 I got in December. These things get better and better. I can't wait until the rest have been sitting a few more months. I don't know if they'll last though. Had some more Redbreast with that one. Excellent combination.


Aubrey, this is just one helluva story. You put me over the top with that bit on the Anejo 46! Damn that sounds like a day made in heaven... :biggrin:

CD


----------



## alanf

Ceedee said:


> Alan, well, actually it's not the skin that's thick, it's what's under that that keeps me warm. He, he! It wasn't too cold for a good smoke though! Anywho, here's some info on the Roxor brand. They are made by Perseo Cigar. I heard about them originally from the Dogwatch #71 and on #73 - They interviewed the owner on #73... it was a goodie! Here is a direct link to that show on the Dogwatch Site: Show #73
> 
> If you can find the stick locally, it is a heckuva smoke - I highly recommend it!
> 
> CD


Thanks for the info. They sound really good. I listen to all the Dog Watch Podcasts but I must have missed this reference - probably enjoying a smoke at the time and missed them talking about it. I doubt my local B&M have these so hopefully I can find them on the net somewhere.


----------



## Ceedee

alanf said:


> Thanks for the info. They sound really good. I listen to all the Dog Watch Podcasts but I must have missed this reference - probably enjoying a smoke at the time and missed them talking about it. I doubt my local B&M have these so hopefully I can find them on the net somewhere.


I'm sure that there are ways of finding them... he, he... 

CD


----------



## sergione

had a te amo vintage 99....better than I thought it would be


----------



## Roosterthomas

Today, Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro. Nice change of pace.


----------



## mrgatorman

I had an ISOM's Robusto...Cohiba...Wery nice smoke, lots of flavor both on the wrapper and in the smoke. Incredible draw and lots of smoke. Great lunch.


----------



## terrasco-cl

sergione said:


> had a te amo vintage 99....better than I thought it would be


I had one of those myself. What a coincidence. Took a road trip to one of my stores and smoked a Te Amo Vintage '99 on the way down and a Te Amo Relaxation Maduro on the way back.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Had a Nacionales W Corona...By PG. It's real close to contraband taste wise.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Im smoking away on a 5 Vegas Series "A" Archetype.

Great cigar for the price (Cigar Bid Price that is).


----------



## Eespidie

Pueblo Dominicano II 
and a Gurkha Vintage... which i was reall surprised at. For what i read about it, it had a really bad bite to it... maybe to early for it... just not what i expected. have to try another.
Tonight: Patel '92' (always consistant, always good)


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Gonna have somethign good today... not sure what though....


----------



## mrgatorman

Had a Rockey Patel Edge Lite Toro...Very nice smoke. A little milder than I would like to have but a nice morning smoke. It was a bigger boy at 52 and 6 1/2 long. It had alot of sweetness, more than ive had with most other sticks, but very creamy smoke. I liked the draw although it was on the tighter side of my range. decent smoke...kept lit and burned well.


----------



## Cigarista-cl

I'm having a RP Edge Maduro but I'm about to switch to a bunch of Toranos as our smoker starts in about 40 minutes. Wish you guys were all here.


----------



## Ceedee

Sounds like a grand time Cigarista! Let us all know how it went! Pics? 

CD


----------



## Starsky

I have a Cohiba toro tubo for after work at the Belicoso lounge. Just checking it out now. Seems a little dry. I still have a Perdomo Reserve sun grown torpedo, and a Perdomo Reserve cameroon stored at the lounge. Will probably smoke one of those instead.


----------



## chrisguinther

Right now I'm off from work and smoking a Coranado by La Flor Double Toro. This sucker is huge. Must be at least 7 inches with maybe a 54 ring guage? I'll have to look it up. Has a lot of spiciness to it reminding me of an Opus X. It's going to take me a while to get through this guy.


----------



## mrgatorman

chrisguinther said:


> Right now I'm off from work and smoking a Coranado by La Flor Double Toro. This sucker is huge. Must be at least 7 inches with maybe a 54 ring guage? I'll have to look it up. Has a lot of spiciness to it reminding me of an Opus X. It's going to take me a while to get through this guy.


Damn that sounds nice...time that baby too. I curious as to how long it takes to smoke that tree.


----------



## Roosterthomas

Right now a Padron 5k and then tonight it's the CAO Vision, if I can find it. I looked for the Vision a few minutes ago and couldn't find it so I settled for the Padron I found cowering in the corner of one of my coolers.


----------



## chrisguinther

The Coronado took me about two and a half hours to get through. It started off spicy. A third of the way into it, it took on a lot of woody notes that transitioned into a sort of "scoth-barrel" taste. Overall, not a bad cigar, but I wouldn't put it into my regular rotation.


----------



## mrgatorman

2 1/2 hours...wow. Nice amount of time to be able to kick back and just smoke. soungs like a nice big lincoln log. too bad it started to taste like one too


----------



## cabaiguan

Don't worry alanf - if you missed something you can rest assurred that Ceedee knows the answer! I think that I am going to smoke the Cabaiguan today! Makes sense on a day like today for me.

Cabby


----------



## Ceedee

mrgatorman said:


> Had a Rockey Patel Edge Lite Toro...Very nice smoke. A little milder than I would like to have but a nice morning smoke. It was a bigger boy at 52 and 6 1/2 long. It had alot of sweetness, more than ive had with most other sticks, but very creamy smoke. I liked the draw although it was on the tighter side of my range. decent smoke...kept lit and burned well.


Gator man, I had one of these the other day as well. I really liked it with some coffee! I think we were doing the video herf when I lit it up? Anyway, it was very smooth like you said and just a little sweet... Me likey!



CD


----------



## Eespidie

it seems to be RP day 
OSG for lunch
VINTAGE 90 
VINTAGE 92
good stuff i might have to break the cycle though. i think those are all the RP's i have, maybe a TORANO VIRTUOSO soon


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/04/13 Friday:

Started the morning off with coffee and a Padron 2000. Quit my job at 1:00 and by 1:30 was smoking a RASS to celebrate the NEW job. <G> This evening I'm just getting ready to fire up a Fuente 858.


----------



## Chango

Was smoking an Onyx belicoso this evening, and just as I finished it, the Civil Defense sirens started going off. It was a bad weather evening here in the DFW area, with hail & possible tornados in the area...no problems where I live, but some of the area wasn't so lucky. The Onyx smoked kind of funny. Tight draw, didn't get very good smoke out of it, and the taste was a little bitter. Maybe the weather had it burning weird, and me smoking it a little fast.


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I smoked an H. Upmann Magnum No. 46. Although the construction and burn were good, this cigar just had no flavor other than acrid paper. I noticed a bit of woodiness about halfway in. I've got a full box of these, so I've decided to put these away for at least a year and see if they improve with some age.


----------



## mrgatorman

chrisguinther said:


> Last night I smoked an H. Upmann Magnum No. 46. Although the construction and burn were good, this cigar just had no flavor other than acrid paper. I noticed a bit of woodiness about halfway in. I've got a full box of these, so I've decided to put these away for at least a year and see if they improve with some age.


Thats a real bummer. I had the same scenario with a RP Fusion. It was a great smoke with incredible construction and burn...it was just too mild for me.


----------



## Schlep

Gonna be firing up a RP Edge Maduro later this afternoon.


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had to make up for that H. Upmann, so I had a Padron 5000 Maduro...lots of rich, tobacco flavors with hints of coffee and earth. It was definitely quite a change from the previous night.


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/04/15 I'm going to fire up something Fuente this afternoon. Had a Por Larranaga Honduran this morning with coffee.


----------



## Stogie

I plan on picking up one of those La Gloria Cubana Serie R like Doc Stogie Fresh did his latest podcast on. I allready called the B&M and made sure they had the #6 in stock.


----------



## mrgatorman

Stog...youll like those boys. Enjoy


----------



## acharpe

Anejo 55 with a glass of Bulleit Bourbon. This is my first from the box i got last week and these things are great. Other than the Sharks, I think this are my favorite size. The bourbon is not standing up to the cigar at all, to let you know how flavorful the cigar is. I may have to go with scotch or a stronger bourbon next time. Anyway, the hint of sweetness is there, but this is definitely a powerful cigar. The Anejos tend to show their face around Father's Day, so in another couple months, these should be back in the shops. Highly recommended.


----------



## cabaiguan

I had a Cuesta Rey Sun Grown - I had never tried their sun grown. It was a nice cigar - for my taste, it was a smooth and mild to medium stick. It was consistent all the way through and would be one that I recommend if you are looking for a no brainer smoke.

Cabby


----------



## Ceedee

cabaiguan said:


> I had a Cuesta Rey Sun Grown - I had never tried their sun grown. It was a nice cigar - for my taste, it was a smooth and mild to medium stick. It was consistent all the way through and would be one that I recommend if you are looking for a no brainer smoke.
> 
> Cabby


Hey Cabby, nice stuff! I know you likey the Sun Grown wrappers... Where did you get this one? Did you visit Jim @ BHII?

CD


----------



## Ceedee

acharpe said:


> Anejo 55 with a glass of Bulleit Bourbon. This is my first from the box i got last week and these things are great. Other than the Sharks, I think this are my favorite size. The bourbon is not standing up to the cigar at all, to let you know how flavorful the cigar is. I may have to go with scotch or a stronger bourbon next time. Anyway, the hint of sweetness is there, but this is definitely a powerful cigar. The Anejos tend to show their face around Father's Day, so in another couple months, these should be back in the shops. Highly recommended.


Man that sounds simply wonderful! I have had the Anejo 46 before with an Italian (real Italian) espresso. I found that to be a good compliment to the cocoa overtones of the Anejo. If you like strong coffee, I highly recommend that combo at least to try once in your life...

CD


----------



## cabaiguan

Ceedee said:


> Hey Cabby, nice stuff! I know you likey the Sun Grown wrappers... Where did you get this one? Did you visit Jim @ BHII?
> 
> CD


Hey CeeDee,
I got it at Fred's place on Saturday. I had to do some errands and took a 30 minute break for this robusto! Great stick and smooth! Try one the next time you are at Smoker's Paradise.

Cabby


----------



## Ceedee

cabaiguan said:


> Hey CeeDee,
> I got it at Fred's place on Saturday. I had to do some errands and took a 30 minute break for this robusto! Great stick and smooth! Try one the next time you are at Smoker's Paradise.
> 
> Cabby


Nice stuff Cabby! We'll have to hang and sample a couple more!

CD


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I smoked a La Aroma de Cuba Monarch....nice burn and very smooth with lots of coffee bean and hints of cocoa.


----------



## mrgatorman

Just finished a Padron 3000 from the Tinderbox in lakeland. Nice stick. Good burn and nice wrapper. The smoe was about what i expected minus a little more kick that I look forward to. Its a great lunchtime smoke though.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

I just finshed dinner about an hour ago. Had Potatoes, Corn, String Beans, and some grilled Salmon.

I'm smoking a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Missile. The flavor of the cigar is down right awesome with the lingering Hickory/Salmon flavor from dinner. :dribble:


----------



## Roosterthomas

I had a RP Olde World Reserve Maduro Beli.Which was a fantastic smoke! Had some Warsteiner to go with it.


----------



## Roosterthomas

Just finished an Anejo 46. OMG! That baby was the shiz nit. I wish I had more. I may never smoke another cigar again..Ha Ha. Guy's if you've never had an Anejo you'd better go find one and join the party. Believe me, cost is not a factor when it comes to these! IMHO, of course.......I've got to stretch out now, feeling a little light headed.


----------



## Ceedee

Rooster, you broke out the GOOD stuff man - WTG! Gotta love those Anejos! I have 4 or 5 left and am waiting for the right time to smoke 'em. That time is approaching soon! Thanks for sharing :whoohoo: 

CD


----------



## Architeuthis

roosterthomas said:


> Just finished an Anejo 46. OMG! That baby was the shiz nit. I wish I had more. I may never smoke another cigar again..Ha Ha. Guy's if you've never had an Anejo you'd better go find one and join the party. Believe me, cost is not a factor when it comes to these! IMHO, of course.......I've got to stretch out now, feeling a little light headed.


Didn't CeeDee say he was sending each of us a dozen of those to try? Or do I misremember? <G>


----------



## Ceedee

architeuthis said:


> Didn't CeeDee say he was sending each of us a dozen of those to try? Or do I misremember? <G>


Oh jeebus, now I'm in the sh**!

CD


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had an Opus X Belicoso XXX. Very nice burn, started off spicy which gave way to robust coffee flavors. Excellent, short smoke.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Gonna have a Mag 46 after dinner.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

smoking a Lot 826 Slow Aged by Perdomo.

Decent cigar at a good price. Around 45.00ish per bundle of 20


----------



## Ceedee

Had an RP American Market selection with Cabby today in the warehouse. Cabby gone an shared one of his with me... nice guy that Cabby! A good smooth CT wrapper. Perhaps Cabby will do a review on this???? Hmmmm??? 

CD


----------



## Architeuthis

Had a 5 Vegas at about 5:30AM with coffee; very nice. A dreary rainy lunch was brightened by a Sancho Panza stand-by. Now I'm going to fire up an Ashton VSG.


----------



## dejoro-cl

Had a Torano 1916 Cameroon after dinner. One of my go-to cigars. Getting ready to put the torch to a Gurkha Legend Perfecto while I watch the Red Wings game.


----------



## mrgatorman

dejoro said:


> Had a Torano 1916 Cameroon after dinner. One of my go-to cigars. Getting ready to put the torch to a Gurkha Legend Perfecto while I watch the Red Wings game.


Love those 1916s excellent smokes. One fo the few Boxes i have purchased recently. I love these smokes


----------



## Ceedee

Firing up an Alec Bradley MAXX Fixx for lunch. Looking forward to it!

CD


----------



## mrgatorman

Ceedee said:


> Firing up an Alec Bradley MAXX Fixx for lunch. Looking forward to it!
> 
> CD


Would that be at the Blacktop Lounge???


----------



## chrisguinther

cigarsarge said:


> Gonna have a Mag 46 after dinner.


You'll have to let me know how that was. Mine have been smoking really flat. I've heard the same thing from a lot of other Mag. smokers.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Just finished up this weeks episode of DWSC with CAO CX2


----------



## Starsky

I had an Indian Tabac Reserve Classic on the way home from work. Good draw, and a great spine. A light spicey taste.


----------



## Stogie

I am thinking Opus X tonight! It has been a long day and I figure I will have one after I eat the Chinese food I just ordered!


----------



## mrgatorman

Stogie said:


> I am thinking Opus X tonight! It has been a long day and I figure I will have one after I eat the Chinese food I just ordered!


Chineese Food and an Opus X...theres a combo I didnt think of.


----------



## Ceedee

mrgatorman said:


> Chineese Food and an Opus X...theres a combo I didnt think of.


Stogie is never one to conform to the norm. You know that Capt. GatorMan! 

CD


----------



## Ceedee

I think I said earlier that I would go with a Alec Bradley Maxx. Well, I did. Then I followed that up with a RP Nording Robusto. That was a good 1 - 2 combo. The flavors built up from the Maxx to the Nording and I was a happy camper today. I worked in a warehouse, covering for one of our guys that is on Vacay.

Cabby and JumpinJoe joined me in the warehouse and it was a working herf! :lol: dunno if it's legal to call it that, but it was a good way to keep sane...

When our buddy comes back to the warehouse, he will sure as hell know who was covering for him! He, he...

CD


----------



## chrisguinther

Tonight's smoke is a Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto. This cigar started off with a bang with strong coffee flavors. A third of the way in, it mellowed a bit with nut and cedar flavors. The cigar has a bit of a rough wrapper, but it is definitely a good smoke and would de better with some aging.


----------



## Architeuthis

mrgatorman said:


> Chineese Food and an Opus X...theres a combo I didnt think of.


I bet he uses TWO of the Opus as chopstix... <G>


----------



## Ceedee

architeuthis said:


> I bet he uses TWO of the Opus as chopstix... <G>


:arghhhh: A funny visual nonetheless!

CD


----------



## ldostlund

This afternoon will be a Hoyo de Monterey Epicure (Havana) followed by a Partagas Serie D Edition Limitada 2006 (Havana) this evening. Same as yesterday, but I just can't get enough.


----------



## Eespidie

look what you started with this thread CD !! what is it like 100 replies and 600 views in like a week???


----------



## mrgatorman

Eespidie said:


> look what you started with this thread CD !! what is it like 100 replies and 600 views in like a week???


Yea...Chris is kind of a pain...lol...just kidding


----------



## Ceedee

Eespidie said:


> look what you started with this thread CD !! what is it like 100 replies and 600 views in like a week???


Can't take the credit really... something that obviously everybody is thinking...  Just look at all of mrgatorman's posts! (he, he). It's fun to know where everyone is at with regards to their smoking habits. Always a good way to find out about something new or some cigar that you forgot you loved 

CD


----------



## mrgatorman

Ceedee said:


> Just look at all of mrgatorman's posts! (he, he).
> CD


Whuuuut....Dont know what your speaking of...


----------



## earnold25-cl

I'm gonna smoke an AVO Aged Maduro that someone gifted me in exchange that I review it. I'll post the review lata.


----------



## Stogie

earnold25 said:


> I'm gonna smoke an AVO Aged Maduro that someone gifted me in exchange that I review it. I'll post the review lata.


That is a great way to kick things off! Very nice!


----------



## Starsky

Tried a MAXX at the lounge after work. It was better than I expected. Big, juicey, good flavor.


----------



## Topshelf14

Local B&M was having a Zino tasting so indulged in a free (thanks Eddie & Garrett) Zino Classic #6. Quite tasty!


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/04/19

Breakfast was a Ramon Allones Gustoso
Lunch was the last Por Larranaga I had
Dinner was a RyJ Vintage
I don't know about late night yet.


----------



## Tinderbox Internationale

It has been a good day today. Started off with a Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso, then onto a Rocky Patel Sun Grown, and a nice finish to the day a nice relaxing Montecristo White label Churchill.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro - Pincipe


----------



## Fr8dog

Had a Camacho El Legendario Maddie today by the hotel pool in Hong Kong. It cut right through the Mongolian BBQ I had for lunch.


----------



## Architeuthis

2007-04-20 Had a Fonseca Kadette for breakfast and a Famous Nic 3000 while doing yard work. It's 2PM now and methinks a RASS will do for my afternoon siesta...


----------



## Roosterthomas

Finished my yard work and sat down and enjoyed a Jim Cronin Signature Select (made by Pepin). Grandson will be here tonight so I may not have time for another.


----------



## Architeuthis

roosterthomas said:


> Finished my yard work and sat down and enjoyed a Jim Cronin Signature Select (made by Pepin). Grandson will be here tonight so I may not have time for another.


Damn! Why didn't you TELL me you were doing yard work? I'd have invited you to do mine... <G> All the Shiner Blonde ya can drink and plenty-o-Herfdogs too!


----------



## teno157

Padilla Miami. Padron 6000 Maddie this afternoon after work.


----------



## Topshelf14

Met my friend Scott after work at a smoke shop we'd never visited (Olde World Leaf & Ale) and I had a La Aurora 100 Anos Belicoso. (Get to mark one off my wish list! :biggrin: ) Excellent cigar and a great atmosphere. Definitely gonna go back soon.

Scott had The Edge Torojo Corojo and it looked so good that I picked up one to smoke on the ride back to the poor side of town. :lol:


----------



## Fr8dog

Just finished a Flor de Jardin Torpedo poolside at the old BOQ @ Clark AFB, Philippines. Still hot and sticky after all these years. (The Philippines, not the cigar)


----------



## Stogie

Last night I had a Tatuaje Reserva J21. It was Ok and it was very mild!


----------



## Stogie

Topshelf14 said:


> Met my friend Scott after work at a smoke shop we'd never visited (Olde World Leaf & Ale) and I had a La Aurora 100 Anos Belicoso. (Get to mark one off my wish list! :biggrin: ) Excellent cigar and a great atmosphere. Definitely gonna go back soon.
> 
> Scott had The Edge Torojo Corojo and it looked so good that I picked up one to smoke on the ride back to the poor side of town. :lol:


Great picture! Very happy smile!


----------



## cigarman-cl

nothing today, but yesterday I had a Edge maduro, Boli PC, and a RP 90. Monday looks like my pipe, tampa sweetheart, royal jamacia, short story.


----------



## Badkarma

Last night had my first Rocky Patel The Edge Maduro Toro. Was very pleasantly impressed. Big spice off the bat, settled down to a nice earthy full flavor with a hint of leather peeking out from the background. About half way in the spice and leather came on big with slow bumps of Vitamin N. Finished with lotsa flavor and nice rush. Trust me, have a good meal before this one. Will be getting more of these soon.

Today, I'm eyeing a ERDM Robusto Larga real close.


----------



## Acey

We had some friends over for dinner last night, and one of the guys had just returned from Iraq. He told of how he carried an Ashton the entire time he was there and smoked it when he returned recently. 

It seemed like a perfectly good opportunity to pull out some smokes. Since both of the guys I was with smoked rarely, I grabbed some well aged GNFTs (see ASC for details on this smoke). We all enjoyed them immensely.

So today, what will follow that experience? well, we're having some other friends over for brunch. Allison (SWMBO) is already calling for Trinidads, so I suppose that's what we'll have.


----------



## Topshelf14

Stogie said:


> Great picture! Very happy smile!


He threatened my life if I posted it, so if you don't hear from me again, you'll know what happened. :lol:


----------



## Topshelf14

Had a CAO Extreme while I was out mowing the "Back 40" and enjoying this beautiful weather. Now I'm trying to decide what my post-lunch smoke is going to be.


----------



## Eespidie

yesterday had a cook out...ribs and and an exodus 1959 (first shot at ribs, had to throw em back on they werent done) 
today cookout... me special burgers or leas&perrins special burgers and an onyx belicoso


----------



## teno157

La Glor Serie R No. 5 Mad. Very nice!!


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid was ON A ROLL today. I am getting ready to fire up my 4th Padron 2000 of the day. <G> Seem to have slipped out of my rotation for a short while and I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## cigarman-cl

today was a tampa sweetheart #4 and a La vieja De Habana.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Since a new box came in,
Figured I'd smoke one of my old Chateau Fuente Maduros..

Aged for about a year now.
Mmm mm... =)


----------



## Lightenup

About to light up a Don Pepin Garcia series JJ white label belicoso. This will be my first.


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid would like to see a review of sorts of the Pepin JJ...


----------



## Lightenup

Squid give me at least an 1+45 for this damn thing. so far real good though.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Lancero


----------



## Badkarma

cigarsarge said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Lancero


Great minds think alike sarge. Mine was the Consul. mmmmmmm creamy.
:nerd:


----------



## Architeuthis

Lightenup said:


> Squid give me at least an 1+45 for this damn thing. so far real good though.


Well, I meant when you had time, not this second... <G>


----------



## Ceedee

Me=nuthin'. The 4th damnable day of this cold and I am getting cranky. I need to get over this thing so I can enjoy a nice stogie... Harumph.

CD


----------



## Fr8dog

Same with me CeeDee. I've been smoking them strong as to punch through my lythargic tastbuds. Yesterday I had to take a break though. Today, I managed an Ashton VSG Belicoso in Shanghai P.R.C. Good pick'ns!
Finally, a nice day.

:mrcool:

........and had a Habana Leon Belicoso after my fill of Cuban Cuisine..........Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Architeuthis

Ceedee said:


> Me=nuthin'. The 4th damnable day of this cold and I am getting cranky. I need to get over this thing so I can enjoy a nice stogie... Harumph.
> 
> CD


If you need "Germ-Free Temporary Storage" I could probably be talked into sharing some of my coolerdor space.


----------



## alanf

Saturday morning I had a Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra with a cup of black coffee and a Bucanero Clasico Maduro in the afternoon. Sunday morning was a Java from Drew Estates with a nice cup of coffee while reading the Sunday newspaper. In the afternoon I had a Toranos Maduro Signature line while reading a good book. The weekend was wonderful! Of course, now it's Monday and I didn't get up early enough for a cigar. I'll have to wait until I get back from work.


----------



## Ceedee

architeuthis said:


> If you need "Germ-Free Temporary Storage" I could probably be talked into sharing some of my coolerdor space.


Squid, thank you for the generous offer. However, I believe that I will keep my sticks under quarantine here, in my neck of the woods, for now at least. 

CD


----------



## mrgatorman

Ceedee said:


> Squid, thank you for the generous offer. However, I believe that I will keep my sticks under quarantine here, in my neck of the woods, for now at least.
> 
> CD


Easier to light that way...


----------



## supergirl

I'm going to try to con my way to lunch today so that I may have one of the cigars given to me by my "Cigar Stranger" on Saturday. So, hopefully and Adan y Eva. ::fingers crossed::


----------



## Architeuthis

Ceedee said:


> Squid, thank you for the generous offer. However, I believe that I will keep my sticks under quarantine here, in my neck of the woods, for now at least.
> 
> CD


Okay... But when you get sick all over again next month, and when yer buddy who bummed a cigar gets The Plague, don't try blaming Squid!


----------



## Architeuthis

By the way, I've decided to put my daily smoking into a Journal so that I can keep track of it. I'll probably copy-n-paste it here each evening or whenever...


----------



## lobsterkmd

Today I tried a Drew Estate Java Wafe and made myself a nice hazelnut ice coffee...Very yummy! My first time trying a Wafe and I really liked it.


----------



## boxer757

About to head to the local shop to kick back and smoke. I think I'll go with a La Flor Dominicana Lancero with the oscuro wrapper... Then maybe a padron 3000.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Had an Ashton VSG Tres Mystique at work today. I had a La Pearla Habana Black Pearl Cobre Toro when I got home.


----------



## lawdaug_1

Baccarat rothchild Hmm good.
i know not as good as some


----------



## Jughead

Had a CAO Maduro tonight it was quiet tasty


----------



## teno157

Cusano Corojo 1997 torpedo, Smooth and creamy


----------



## JohnR

I am smoking a fairly inexpensive cigar, the Lot 826 Slow Aged maduro made by Perdomo. This is a cigar that I picked up for about $1.50 or so each in a sampler. It has a little bit of ligero, so it has a nice rich flavor and is smoking very well. I have paired it with a Knob Creek Bourbon (see my Journal).


----------



## carsbybigd

CAO Black Man-O-War at my local dog park.Lasts about 1.5 hr if I take my time.My dog doesn't seem to mind :biggrin:


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/04/23 Monday
Breakfast: El Mejor Espresso Torpedo (fair for a really inexpensive stick)
Lunch: Don Tomas Maduro Robusto (one of my standards)
Snack: Took a nap instead of a cigar
Dinner: A jolly happy RASS! (These are always delightful)
After Dinner: 5Vegas Torpedo (About 3 years old)
Late Nite: Too busy to smoke


----------



## Roosterthomas

Yesterday started with a disappointment. I purchased a Don Carlo Beli and got it home and lit up. Wow! $13 for a bland and tasteless stick. After about an inch I laid it to rest and grabbed a Brahma from Holt's. Now there is something I could sink my teeth into! After lunch I torched the Punch Gran Puro from the Pass. Very good smoke. Last night a VSG gave it's life. All in all, not a bad end to day that started with an underwhelming smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron 6000 Maduro


----------



## Badkarma

Tonights the Pipe Night. Gonna try some MacBarren Navy Flake and end with my fav, Just For Him Ruins of Isengard.


----------



## SWATMEDIC4

Had me a Don Juan cuban last night. Was conneticut shade wrapper so it was little mild for my taste but had a good flavor. Smooth for a light stick.


----------



## JohnR

*Tuesday Night Pipe Night*



BadKarma said:


> Tonights the Pipe Night. Gonna try some MacBarren Navy Flake and end with my fav, Just For Him Ruins of Isengard.


You inspired me to pull out my Peterson and load up with some Connoisseur's Choice. My favorite pipe tobacco is Frog Morton. :english:


----------



## Badkarma

JohnRider said:


> You inspired me to pull out my Peterson and load up with some Connoisseur's Choice. My favorite pipe tobacco is Frog Morton. :english:


Frog Morton is high on my list too. mmmmmmmmm Latakia!!!!!!

Good to know theres a Brother of the Bowl here. :whoohoo:


----------



## JohnR

...of course, since Frog Morton is my favorite, I am plum out of it! Arrrrgh. I looked up the Just For Him, and it sounds great.


----------



## Badkarma

JohnRider said:


> ...of course, since Frog Morton is my favorite, I am plum out of it! Arrrrgh. I looked up the Just For Him, and it sounds great.


I am very lucky that Just For Him is 40 mins away. I have all of the Middle Earth line cellared away, but I keep some extra Ruins and Treebeard at the ready.

Right now I'm going through a Virginia flake period. Cigar Jockey got me started with the pipe. I guess I'm gonna have to get even somehow!

CJ and I are both brewers too. Small world.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Just polished off a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figuardo Felicias Maduro...Damn tasty little cigar.


----------



## mrgatorman

I had my Camacho. Dark wrapper, approx robusto size..very nice smoke from an ex non lover of camacho. Im converting.


----------



## cigar_joel

I just finished smoking a Monte Joyita '92. For the size, i am very surprised with the flavor. Its wonderful!!


----------



## Badkarma

cigarsarge said:


> Just polished off a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figuardo Felicias Maduro...Damn tasty little cigar.


Man, I am SOOOOOOOOOOO jealous.


----------



## Architeuthis

More of Squid's boring words...

2007/04/24 Tuesday
Breakfast: Montecruz Demitasse size (for $6 a box of 20 this ain't too bad)
Lunch: Leon Jiminez Robusto (creamy and lots of smoke)
Snack: No snack, I was at work today
Dinner: Ramon Allones Gustoso (another of my "cheapie" favorites)
Late Nite: Cohiba Siglo IV (four years old and nice - grinning)


----------



## Lightenup

After work I had an edge maduro and after dinner I will be having a Punch corojo.


----------



## TheVitaleMob-cl

Today, Torano Signature Toro. One word. YUMMY!!!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

RASS from 03...


----------



## cigar_joel

I think i am going to light up a Por Larranaga Panatela. My favorite budget stick now.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte over lunch. Yummy!


----------



## lobsterkmd

Two today, The Edge Maduro (as from my previous post) and then just driving home from work I had a Drew Estates Jucy Lucy- nice and sweet, a nice finish to a long day.

 Kristin


----------



## Architeuthis

Again with a list from Squid:

2007/04/25 Wednesday
Breakfast: HdM Dark Sumatra Media Noche (very tasty)
Lunch: Partagas Black Bravo (new wrapper version - not as good as it was 3 years ago)
Snack: Davidoff 1000 (Yummy & creamy)
Dinner: Bolivar monster Churchill (I don't usually like large cigars)
Late Nite: Sancho Panza Quixote (a regular for me)


----------



## JohnR

I am enjoying my first ever Cusano. This is the Cusano 18 Double Connecticut, courtesy of Doc Stogie Fresh. My Journal has a little more info on this stick.


----------



## sergione

Ashton VSG.....need I say more, review to come


----------



## WarHorse

Ghurka Torpedo....it's a first for me. Don't know how I've missed em before. Buddy gave it to me because he said it was too strong for him.....it did have a spicy flavor.


----------



## Roosterthomas

Nic 3K original run then a Tobacalera Tropical Maduro Torp and tonight it will be an Illusion 68! Yummy!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Gran Habano smoker this evening....I'll see what I can get my hands on!


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking a wonderful Trinidad Reyes. i love the construction of this cigar with a pigtail cap. It has rich, tobacco flavors with a lot of complexity for such a small stick.


----------



## Starsky

I'm thinking a fuente 8-5-8 natural after work. I've found the quality to be very consistent in these cigars, and I enjoy the light spice in the flavor.


----------



## Irish Hawk

Lets see I at 7:30 this am Yep you guessed it I am hardcore cigar smoker I smoke at least 3 to 4 sticks a day so I started the day with a Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Sr. No. 2 I am now working on my mid day cheapo cigar and by 5 O'clock I will have broke out one Vegas 'A' - Artisan not sure what I am going to smoke for the nightcap


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

I just had a Padron 1926 Serie #6 Natural. I've not had a natural in several years. It does not come on as strong as the maduro but it is equally as good.

I'm glad I revisited the natural line.


----------



## JohnR

*Pirates Gold...arrrrr*



Irish Hawk said:


> ...so I started the day with a Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Sr.


I'd love to hear what you think of Pirates Gold. I'm a pretty big Puros Indios fan, but I have not pulled the trigger yet on Pirates Gold. I did recently get some Roly maduros, and I think they are "not bad" considering I found them for less than a buck a stick.


----------



## Architeuthis

What Squid Had Today:

2007/04/26 Thursday
Breakfast: Bolivar Belicoso (very nice cigar)
Lunch: two Davidoff mini's (best tasting of the tiny ones IMHO)
Snack: No snack today
Dinner: Ramon Allones Gustoso (another of my favorite cheapies)
Late Nite: Another Bolivar monster Churchill


----------



## Architeuthis

JohnRider said:


> I'd love to hear what you think of Pirates Gold. I'm a pretty big Puros Indios fan, but I have not pulled the trigger yet on Pirates Gold. I did recently get some Roly maduros, and I think they are "not bad" considering I found them for less than a buck a stick.


I had a Roly a few weeks ago from my little 2 year old supply; and it wasn't half bad after aging a bit. I recently received a Pirates Gold so will let you know in a week or so what I thought of it. Comments from people I know have been along the lines of "Grudging Acceptance" which I think means they didn't want to admit something with such a name was any good. <G>


----------



## Architeuthis

This "Mrs Squid Enforced Buying Freeze" is starting to bother me! <G> I went rummaging for a Por Larranaga Honduran and I'M ALL OUT!!! Sheesh... Belinda Epicure for breakfast instead.


----------



## Topshelf14

Had a Hoyo de Monterrey Maduro Rothschild on the way to work this morning. Haven't yet decided which stick in the Otterbox gets sacrificed on the way home this afternoon.


----------



## Diana

That's so good that you guys know how to sit back, light up a stick and enjoy life, that is the way it should be, ahhhhh......... Very nice!


----------



## Cigar Warehouse Houston

Irish Hawk said:


> Lets see I at 7:30 this am Yep you guessed it I am hardcore cigar smoker I smoke at least 3 to 4 sticks a day so I started the day with a Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Sr. No. 2 I am now working on my mid day cheapo cigar and by 5 O'clock I will have broke out one Vegas 'A' - Artisan not sure what I am going to smoke for the nightcap


We have several of those hard core smokers around here. I am one myself.. Started the day with a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic followed that up with my 11AM smoke of a Rocky Sun Grown, then a 3PM of a Gurka Accient Warrior Perfecto #1, and currently kickin back with a Tatuaje Gran Cojonu and a wee dram of Pierre Ferrand Able (a delicious 45 year old cognac.


----------



## Stogie

Today I stopped by Downing Street Pub and had a 1926 Padron Maduro. I have to say it was perfection for sure. I met a few new people and it was really great.


----------



## Architeuthis

Stogie said:


> Today I stopped by Downing Street Pub and had a 1926 Padron Maduro. I have to say it was perfection for sure. I met a few new people and it was really great.


So I see you found the place, eh? <G>


----------



## Stogie

Yep it was a pretty cool place. Very nice humidor and great people too.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

I had 2 Tatuaje Series P's earlier today, and I'm smoking a Padron Londres Maduro as a nightcap.


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid went to "rest for a minute" sometime after dinner. Laid down at 8:30 and next thing I know it's 1:30AM and Mrs Squid woke me up when she went to bed. Ah hell... I just made a cup of coffee and will see what's going on, as the evenings sleep cycle is toast now.

2007/04/27 Friday
Breakfast: Belinda Epicure #5
Lunch: Belinda Black Robusto
Snack: Montecristo White Label Especial #3
Dinner: Hoyo de Monterrey Maduro Robusto
Late Nite: Fell asleep at 8:30 PM... <!>

I did manage to post a review of an Oliva Grand Maduro though.


----------



## Irish Hawk

JohnRider said:


> I'd love to hear what you think of Pirates Gold. I'm a pretty big Puros Indios fan, but I have not pulled the trigger yet on Pirates Gold. I did recently get some Roly maduros, and I think they are "not bad" considering I found them for less than a buck a stick.


I smoke them like there is no tomorrow and right down to the nub, they have a nice sweet taste and burn REAL WELL I get them for about $ 16.00 a bundle

I do a Cigar and Barbecue review on a Seahawks Forum


----------



## chefchris

last nite 5 Vegas Limitado. too mild.
First cigar today ... RyJ Reserva Real

Going to hang out with my B&M dude tonite to pick up an order of MB1's and he's giving me my first Torano Noventa. He just got his order in and he's the only dude in MS with any. Considering it's Mississippi it doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Smoked a King B at the B&M...Picked up a handfull fo 858 Candelas while I was there. Gonna try one tonight.


----------



## chefchris

cigarsarge said:


> Smoked a King B at the B&M...Picked up a handfull fo 858 Candelas while I was there. Gonna try one tonight.


I had an 858 Candela last Sunday and was pleasantly surprised. It was my first Candela and I gotta say ... I was terrified of it. Glad I smoked it, though. Pretty mellow, but flavorful.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had a CAO Italia this morning...hoping to get some time to smoke a Don Pepin Black tonight...


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Just finished up a San Cristobal de La Habana - El Principe


----------



## Architeuthis

See complete list here: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=4#e4

Squid will now go outside to relax with the Punch; it's really a nice looking cigar. You may talk quietly amongst yourselves... <G>

2007/04/28
Breakfast: Had a Montecristo #2 at 5:30AM
Lunch: Belinda Epicure #5
Snack: No snack, at work today
Dinner: Punch Magnum Maduro (hefty stick!)
Late Nite:


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl

L. LYNN COROJO 99 SUN GROWN Torp, which Badkarma gave me.
These bundle torps are Great!!!!


----------



## acharpe

Got over my head cold and went over to the B&M. I started with a Punch Champion. I had heard about them from Dogwatch and figured I'd give it a try. Great cigar and easily the best Punch I've ever had. After that, the owner had a surprise for me...my first Cabaiguan! They are ordering them at the shop and she had a sample left. It was a Coronas Extra (5 5/8 x 46) and was awesome. Similar to a Tatuaje but different. Great flavor, just not as much of a kick. I can't wait until I can get more of these.


----------



## Jughead

Smoked a JFR Robusto that's been napping for little over a year, it was a great stick.


----------



## JohnR

acharpe said:


> ...After that, the owner had a surprise for me...my first Cabaiguan! ...


Alright...now say that again slowly....how many syllables in Cabaiguan? Kah-bag-you-an?


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Started Saturday off with a "blind" cigar from Wookin. Ended the day with my first Don Pepin Blue Label -- very nice smoke.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Last cigar of the day yesterday was a Jose L. Pierda Cazadores


----------



## supergirl

I had a CAO Criollo at a surprise birthday herf for Blues yesterday. Yummy!

Today, I'm hoping to get a chance to smoke this sucker here:


----------



## Lightenup

Sat around last night and burnt 3 Ashton VSGs to the ground. Great smokes! This morning started off with a Edge missile maddie


----------



## Eespidie

went to get a bunch of crap out of storage and drove for like 2 hours... but at the end of the journey was a oliva serie g maddie mmmmmmm good


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Currently smoking a Hoyo de Monterrey Sambrosa EMS


----------



## BigBuddha76

I'm tryin to smoke some sort of cigar tonight, but I cant get outside from the kids


----------



## Dickson

Smoked a DCM #5 for breakfast, followed by a Punch Double Corona, Consuegra Villazon and a Gispert, had a La Gloria Cubana Series #5 ended my evening with a AF Anejo around the campfire. Life is good!!!!:leph:


----------



## JohnR

*Value Cigars*

Beautiful warm weather today. I sat out on the porch and listened to Dogwatch Social Club and the Stogie Fresh 5 podcasts. Today's Dogwatch included a discussion of the their top ten value cigars, so I joined in by smoking three of my value picks...

3. Saint Luis Rey Churchill
2. Roly Maduro Churchill
1. 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo

My libation of choice was the Knob Creek Kentucky Straight Bourbon...wow, that stuff goes down easy! 100 proof, so it kinda sneaks up on you.


----------



## cigar_joel

JohnRider said:


> Beautiful warm weather today. I sat out on the porch and listened to Dogwatch Social Club and the Stogie Fresh 5 podcasts. Today's Dogwatch included a discussion of the their top ten value cigars, so I joined in by smoking three of my value picks...
> 
> 3. Saint Luis Rey Churchill
> 2. Roly Maduro Churchill
> 1. 5 Vegas Gold Torpedo
> 
> My libation of choice was the Knob Creek Kentucky Straight Bourbon...wow, that stuff goes down easy! 100 proof, so it kinda sneaks up on you.


Beautiful smoking deck...looks great. Also, i love me some knobb creek!!

Tonight I smoked a 2002 ERDM PC! MmMmMmMm Good, creamy and complex a real treat!

Joel


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/04/29
Breakfast: 5 Vegas Artisan (Great with coffee in the morning)
Lunch: La Gloris Cubana Serie R #4
Snack: Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 858
Dinner: GPECC (another standard stick for me)
Late Nite: ???


----------



## carsbybigd

A Cojimar vanilla[ yeah yeah I know...a flavored cigar,but they are good and don't offend the "Anti's" much.Plus women dig them :biggrin:


----------



## chefchris

Padilla Blue Label


----------



## boomshay

Gurkha Nepalese Warrior, just finishing it up


----------



## boxer757

Tried out a Drew Estate Chateau Real... I gotta say I wasn't impressed... I wasn't feeling so hot tonight though so I may give one a try again sometime soon


----------



## havanitascigars-cl

Smoking a Quintero corona maduro. Something about this cigar. I love it.


----------



## boomshay

about 1/4 into a sancho panza double maduro, definately one of my go to smokes


----------



## Ceedee

Thinkin' about a couple of sticks... maybe a Rio Tabac from Cigar Jockey??? Hmmmm.

CD


----------



## acharpe

Perdomo had a rolling event here today, so I was able to smoke two fresh rolled Perdomo La Tradicion Sungrowns! I smoked a belicoso that had literally been rolled ten minutes prior. Perfect draw and burn. The old man that rolled the smokes did it all without any mold or anything. They all looked identical and tasted great. I just finished a Corona Gorda that he rolled as well, which is really cool since that is a size that is not normally available in that cigar. It was fantastic as well. I can't wait for them to come back to Charleston!


----------



## Ceedee

Had an Ashton ESG 20 Yr Salute this evening, thanks kindly to the one and only Copenhagen! This baby had some age on it and it was from the first bomb that I received on the board. Well, it broke my "new house" smoke cherry and man what a way to start off! It was extremely smooth but built up flavor and body as it went along. Around the final third, I noticed a significant buzz had me in it's clutches! Now I don't know if it was due to the fact that I hadn't smoked in like 2.5 weeks (moving and a bad head cold) or because I didn't eat much today. Nevertheless, it kinda kicked my butt. Not something that I expected from an Ashton, but I was pleasantly elated with this cigar! It really was a heavenly smoke.

Once again, Copenhagen, I am indebted to you my friend! Cheers from NC!  

CD


----------



## alanf

Last night I pulled out a CAO Brazilia. I haven't had one of these since Fall and I had forgotten how good they are. It was a fine smoke, right down to the nub.


----------



## Ceedee

alanf said:


> Last night I pulled out a CAO Brazilia. I haven't had one of these since Fall and I had forgotten how good they are. It was a fine smoke, right down to the nub.


Those are definitely great cigars! I don't have any of them at the moment, but am sure to get some when I can!

Tonight, I am inaugurating the new smoking porch with a Rio Tabac from Cigar Jockey! Starting off with clouds of smoke and some peppery notes... Aroma is nice and taste is building...

CD


----------



## Shelby07

One of my favorites - Torano Tribute 2004 Robusto

It never disappoints!


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl

Let me know how it goes CeeDee....I've noticed their loaded with vitamin N (Nicotine)


----------



## JohnR

*Torano Tribute 2004*



Shelby07 said:


> One of my favorites - Torano Tribute 2004 Robusto
> 
> It never disappoints!


Agreed, a surprisingly good smoke. Let me know if you see any for sale. I think they are pretty much gone...


----------



## g8trbone

I've pulled out one of my Super Premiums tonight. The baby went to bed early and the wife is out shopping... time for me to enjoy myself. 

Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo


----------



## Ceedee

Cigar Jockey said:


> Let me know how it goes CeeDee....I've noticed their loaded with vitamin N (Nicotine)


Well CJ, the stick was excellent! I had a beer with it and relaxed after work on the porch. I didn't notice too much nicotine, but got a small buzz off of it. Main thing is that it was tasty. A bit spicy and a bit woody. I liked the aroma of the smoke as well. One of our dogs kept coming over and sniffing the stinky when I put it down for a second or two... Apparently he liked it too! Thanks again! I am glad I have one of these left. Will save it for another special time!

Cheers,

CD


----------



## Jughead

Smoked a 601 Serie Habano Robusto it was full of flavor, it also left a sweet taste in the back of the throat nice stick.


----------



## cigar_joel

I had a Punch Gran Puro this afternoon, smoking a davidoff anni #3 now.


----------



## JohnR

Stopped in a local B&M and tried one of the Gran Habano Corojo. Smoked great. Nice cigar at a nice pricepoint. Fantastic draw, great flavor. $4 stick/single. The stick was only a 4.5x50, but it lasted a full hour.


----------



## slcraiders

J.L. Salazar robusto after work.

I am about to light into a RASS right now.


----------



## mauied1101

San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe. Short, sweet, to the point!


----------



## cigar_joel

mauied1101 said:


> San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe. Short, sweet, to the point!


Here is a review of a box of 2001's i got. Dang, great pc!! Enjoy! http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/41/cat/2


----------



## mauied1101

cigar_joel said:


> Here is a review of a box of 2001's i got. Dang, great pc!! Enjoy! http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/41/cat/2


Sweeeeeeeeet!!! Another side of the forum I'm learning about. :whoohoo:


----------



## cigar_joel

mauied1101 said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet!!! Another side of the forum I'm learning about. :whoohoo:


If you post reviews in that section, you can enter my review contest. The link is in my sig!!


----------



## boxer757

Tonight- 
Perdomo Lot 23 maduro... pleasantly suprised by this stick, nice relatively inexpensive smoke
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990... decided to try one of these for the first time, from what I understand you either love them or hate them and I thought that it was a pretty good smoke, I'll be trying another soon
Oliva... I can't remember what it was called! It's new, we just go tit at my local b&m, red band with gold lettering


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had a Bolivar Royal Corona. What a terrific cigar! The past few months of rest have already done wonders for this smoke. It has an easy draw with wonderful flavors of coffee, cocoa, and cream. This cigar has one of the best finishes I'ver had. I would highly recommend this stick.
5 out of 6 smoke rings


----------



## cigar_joel

chrisguinther said:


> Last night I had a Bolivar Royal Corona. What a terrific cigar! The past few months of rest have already done wonders for this smoke. It has an easy draw with wonderful flavors of coffee, cocoa, and cream. This cigar has one of the best finishes I'ver had. I would highly recommend this stick.
> 5 out of 6 smoke rings


I had one of these last week, what a great cigar!! The finish is fantastic, lots of pepper and earth...These will be so amazing in about 3-5 years..If i can wait that long!

Joel


----------



## boomshay

just lit up a rocky patel sun grown torp


----------



## guado

last night Torano Signature and Omar Ortez


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Yesterday:

Hoyo de Monterrey Sambrosa
Oliva Series O
Oliva Special S
Oliva Series G

This morning I started off with an Oliva Series O


----------



## StogieSteve

A beautiful Sunday in Sunny Florida. Today started with a Bucanero Treasures of Costa Rica with some coffee sittting outside and shooting the breeze with my morning coffee group. Also smoked by others was an H. Upman 1844 and a Bucanero Zia. Today I'm off with a friend,(another cigar smoker) to the Devil Ray baseball game and they have a Cuesta Rey Cigar bar in the stadium. With me will go a Torano Exodus 1959 Double Corona, A TNT Padron Anniversario Alternative, and a Havana Dreams Fuma ( a local cigar made in Ybor City) in Tampa. I probably won't smoke all three this afternoon. Will save a more exotic smoke for the evening cigar in the spa after I watch the Sopranos. Overall a pretty darn good day! Hope all have as good a day. Long Ashes


----------



## Jughead

Last night before the storms hit I had an Tatuaje Red Label, man I love the Tat's.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking a Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo du Roi. This ia a nice, medium-bodied stick with sweet flavors and a hint of vanilla. It has a rather loose draw and a medium finish. This would make an excellent everyday cigar.


----------



## Viper139-cl

Enjoyed a good Punch while working in the yard today.


----------



## Roosterthomas

StogieSteve said:


> A beautiful Sunday in Sunny Florida. Today started with a Bucanero Treasures of Costa Rica with some coffee sittting outside and shooting the breeze with my morning coffee group. Also smoked by others was an H. Upman 1844 and a Bucanero Zia. Today I'm off with a friend,(another cigar smoker) to the Devil Ray baseball game and they have a Cuesta Rey Cigar bar in the stadium. With me will go a Torano Exodus 1959 Double Corona, A TNT Padron Anniversario Alternative, and a Havana Dreams Fuma ( a local cigar made in Ybor City) in Tampa. I probably won't smoke all three this afternoon. Will save a more exotic smoke for the evening cigar in the spa after I watch the Sopranos. Overall a pretty darn good day! Hope all have as good a day. Long Ashes


Sounds like a damn fine day!


----------



## Roosterthomas

Just finished a Cuban Crafter's Cabinet Selection Chairman. Good to the last drop!!


----------



## Ceedee

chrisguinther said:


> Today I'm smoking a Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo du Roi. This ia a nice, medium-bodied stick with sweet flavors and a hint of vanilla. It has a rather loose draw and a medium finish. This would make an excellent everyday cigar.


Chris, that sounds heavenly! Today I started with a CAO Gold 10th Ann. Perfecto which was nice and smooth. More robust than the regular golds and tons of smoke! Nice... Now I am having a 4 yr old Savinelli special selection Nicaragua maduro. This baby is from the 2003 crop and is absolutely amazing right now... Smoke, smoke, smoke - clouds of it and a mellow and sweet, short finish. Some cocoa in there with something else I can't quite nail down. Delicious nonetheless!

CD


----------



## cigar_joel

chrisguinther said:


> Today I'm smoking a Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo du Roi. This ia a nice, medium-bodied stick with sweet flavors and a hint of vanilla. It has a rather loose draw and a medium finish. This would make an excellent everyday cigar.


One of my fav HdM sticks. I also like the Du Depute and being the small rg junky i am I like the Du Maire.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Smoked a Cohiba XV in the robusto size...Pretty nice smoke.


----------



## Cabaiguan Juan

PSP from '06 and a 6000 Natural


----------



## alanf

Today was a Padron 2000 followed by a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 while sitting on the patio listening to the Dog Watch Social Club and doing a little reading. Not a bad way to spend a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## boomshay

had an oliva bold torp

very nice flavor but a tough draw, still give it a high grade


----------



## teno157

Tatuaje Nuevitas Cojonu '06, First one Gonna check it out, "Cover Me"

Just a update, not a review. Very good stick! smooth,tasty and the finish is HUGE! Now if I can get my local B&M to stop treating them like gold bars (He has OpusX for that)


----------



## Ceedee

Going with a Fuente Best Seller. This is smoking really nice right about now!

CD


----------



## boomshay

an an AF corona, not sure of the actual name as i received it in a trade, i'm pretty sure it was a camaroon wrapper, very good smoke, nubbed it


----------



## dHUTCH

sat outback this afternoon and had some sort of Padron


----------



## Architeuthis

dHUTCH said:


> sat outback this afternoon and had some sort of Padron


Does "some sort" have the date 1926 in it? <G>


----------



## Ceedee

architeuthis said:


> Does "some sort" have the date 1926 in it? <G>


What are those like?????????? 

CD


----------



## alanf

Last night was a CAO Cameroon robusto. This was my first one and it wasn't a bad smoke at all. The draw was perfect and I was somewhat surprised by the sweet notes this cigar had. I wouldn't mind picking up a few more.


----------



## Christian @ Just For Him-cl

Yesterday was a LFD Factory Press II and a VSG Torp. A rather nice pairing imho.


----------



## ldostlund

Yesterday I had a physical at my doctor, and fortunatley my favorite B&M is right next door. So I wandered in after having my nugget pouch fondled and picked up a fuente god of fire robusto. Very nice. The construction and draw were perfect. Very well blended, lots of earth, lots of cedar, some leather. Very manly.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Had a Nepalese Warrior yesterday, and a RASS.


----------



## ldostlund

I forgot about the fight, I had a wonderful cuaba paired with a special glenmorangie aged 20 years in margaux casks. $500 a bottle. It was good, but I wouldn't have paid for it.


----------



## alanf

ldostlund said:


> I forgot about the fight, I had a wonderful cuaba paired with a special glenmorangie aged 20 years in margaux casks. $500 a bottle. It was good, but I wouldn't have paid for it.


I have found that there are some things, no matter how good, are just not worth the price. But then the price is always relative to what you are making. What's expensive for me might be cheap for someone else.


----------



## boomshay

carlos torano exodus 1959, darn good, thick heavy smoke is great for smoke rings!


----------



## Christian @ Just For Him-cl

Today was a Davidoff 3000 for breakfast a Davidoff Robusto Intenso for Dinner.


----------



## g8trbone

Right now on a beautiful Florida evening, I am enjoying a Lito Gomez Diez Cubano. Very nice smoke so far! Hope to post a review sometime soon.


----------



## Tasker89

Well, earlier today a La Aurora Preferido Ruby Tubo... honestly, it was a good cigar, but not worth the price tag. Then just a little while ago a Rocky Patel Fusion. Pleasantly surprised. Was a darn good smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Perdomo Reserve Maduro - very nice!!


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid did these things today...

2007/05/08 Tuesday
Breakfast: Montecristo #2
Lunch: Ramon Allones Gustoso
Dinner: HdM Maduro Robusto
Late Nite: 5 Vegas Artisan


----------



## jitzy

at work last night or this morning depending on how you look at it i had a nice DC Maximus #2 churchill


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Woke up and started on the driveway. 
I had a RP OSG
Illusione 68-(thanks Shelby)
AF Chateau Fuente Natural
Probably have a RASS in a lil bit!!


----------



## g8trbone

Working on a La Aurora 1495 Robusto tonight.


----------



## Jughead

Had a CAO Brazilia Piranha it's a great little smoke.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Last night I had an Oliva Series O

Currently smoking a Camacho Corojo


----------



## Smoking Ed

Just finished a Carlos Torano Virtuoso Torpedo paired with Russell's Reserve. Milder than most of the Torano line that I have had. The bourbon was a little over powering with this one, but not by much. Not a bad night.


----------



## acharpe

Smoking Ed said:


> Just finished a Carlos Torano Virtuoso Torpedo paired with Russell's Reserve. Milder than most of the Torano line that I have had. The bourbon was a little over powering with this one, but not by much. Not a bad night.


I actually smoked the exact same cigar today at the B&M...well, not the exact same. You probably wouldn't want to share and that would just be weird. Anyway, I liked it, but it definitely wasn't my favorite sungrown out there. Currently smoking an Ego Trip. Pretty good Honduran smoke. Medium to full with lots of good tobacco flavor. Thanks Dogwatch for the Egos!


----------



## mrgatorman

I only had one today, No time. I smoked a RP vintage 1992. I just love those smokes. Im finding that I love the hounduran wrappers some. Lots of flavor.


----------



## TheNakedGun-cl

Im starting out with a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Toro Maduro then moving on to the CAO Sopranos Boss


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/05/11 This is my son's 20th birthday. We're going outside to smoke my last two Trinidad Coloniales right now... <G>


----------



## alanf

architeuthis said:


> 2007/05/11 This is my son's 20th birthday. We're going outside to smoke my last two Trinidad Coloniales right now... <G>


Enjoy! That sounds great. It's experiences like that, that will be remembered forever.


----------



## Shelby07

I have one of those... mind if I join ya?


----------



## cigar_joel

architeuthis said:


> 2007/05/11 This is my son's 20th birthday. We're going outside to smoke my last two Trinidad Coloniales right now... <G>


Tell your son Happy Birthday, Sounds like it will be, i love trini's.


----------



## g8trbone

Tonight's selection is the Torano Exodus 1959 Silver Torpedo Especial. Another beautiful night in Florida... a little hazy due to the forest fires but still nice!


----------



## mrgatorman

g8trbone said:


> Tonight's selection is the Torano Exodus 1959 Silver Torpedo Especial. Another beautiful night in Florida... a little hazy due to the forest fires but still nice!


Just smoked that exact stick...oh yea...you bombed me with it. Great stick thank you very much.


----------



## g8trbone

mrgatorman said:


> Just smoked that exact stick...oh yea...you bombed me with it. Great stick thank you very much.


Some sort of weird Gator vibe going on. Hope you enjoyed it as much as I am!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Just knocked off a Habana Leon Churchill I got in a trade here. It's an tremendous complex cigar...Highly recommended.


----------



## Ceedee

architeuthis said:


> 2007/05/11 This is my son's 20th birthday. We're going outside to smoke my last two Trinidad Coloniales right now... <G>


 Happy B-Day to Squid The Younger!! Hip, Hip!

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a Belicoso (pyramide ?) from Wookin' Pa Nub's 4 cigar Blind Cigar Tasting Experiment , out on the porch with the dogs running around like freaks. Nice cigar so far...

CD


----------



## prophetic_joe

Anejo #50, great tasting cigar, however I had some issues with the draw, was a bit tight.


----------



## DirkT-cl

Today/Yesterday Saturday May 12 I had a Flor de Juan Lopez. It was crap. Tight draw. It might have been too humid.

Also had a Cuban Exile. That was a much more pleasant experience! Smooth draw, good burn, great smoke.


----------



## Jughead

Smoked a RP Edge last night it was a enjoyable stick.


----------



## cigarlvr-cl

I started off this morning with an Indian Tobacco Super Fuerte Maduro 6.5x47toro and coffee. I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Well it's mothers Day. Mom does not like my cigar smoking. So today I'm gonna quit in her honor....















































Only for today...Tomorrow I'l start up again.


----------



## Ceedee

cigarsarge said:


> Well it's mothers Day. Mom does not like my cigar smoking. So today I'm gonna quit in her honor....
> 
> Only for today...Tomorrow I'l start up again.


PHEW! 

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Last night I had a OpusX power ranger, a RASS, a PArty short. And lots of tequila to chase em.


----------



## slcraiders

After a nice Mother's Day brunch, I kicked out the in-laws. Me and the Mrs. hit our perfectly shaded deck for cigars and coffee. She had her standby Montecristo #5 while I smoked an Ashton ESG robusto. That was a kick ass smoke. The churchills are smoking better with age, but these younger robustos are a more complex cigar. These are still overpriced, but are a much better representation of what Fuente intended the product to be, imho.


----------



## countnikon

I enjoyed an AF Chateau cigar today while cooking my wife her favorite meal. My Stubb's Kebobs.


----------



## dHUTCH

not a thing - just thought i'd share


----------



## dHUTCH

John51277 said:


> power ranger


Green one? Blue one? Red one? i prefer the pink girl myself


----------



## boomshay

2/3 done with a carlos torano virtuoso and OH MY GOODNESS, its definately one of the best cigars i've smoked!! perfect blend of spice and cream... outstanding

definately challenging the CAO Brazilia at the top of my list... but i've gotta add a few more to my humi... this was my only one 

thanks russ!


----------



## Viper139-cl

After a nice day with the girls home I sat on the back patio and enjoyed a Cuaba Salomone and a nice drink.....great day and evening.


----------



## cigarman-cl

Bucanaro classico maduro catalina....look for a review


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Yesterday - Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Gold
Right Now - Oliva Series G Maduro Belicoso


----------



## Ceedee

xxwaldoxx said:


> Yesterday - Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Gold
> Right Now - Oliva Series G Maduro Belicoso


Nice stuff Walt! I love both of those cigars! Now, I'm smoking cigar #3 out of Wookin Pa nub's Blind Taste test. So far, so good! It's lovely outside with a beer and my powerbook! What a night!

CD


----------



## cigar_joel

Smoked a famous nic 4000 this afternoon and just now lighting up a SLRPC.


----------



## cigarlvr-cl

During lunch it was a La Vieja Habana by DE. After dinner it was the Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus (primo smoke)!


----------



## Ceedee

Graduated on to a Toro sized Maduro stick - cigar #4 from Wookin Pa Nub's Blind Taste Test... Loving this cigar! Reviews will be up later...

CD


----------



## Jughead

Yesterday I had:
AF Work of Art
601 Connectict Robusto
Por Larranga Petite Corona
Tonight I had:
Punch Gusto


----------



## JohnR

*Bucanero Bundelo Havana Rose*

Bucanero Bundelo Havana Rose has a predominent spicyness. This particular stick had a very tight draw...ended up cutting about an inch off the head just to get it to a point where it would smoke. I am looking forward to trying some of the other Bucaneros...this one just isn't floating my boat, but a lot of that may be related to the poor draw of this particular stick.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Just smoked a Partagas Short. I will have to let some of these rest and re-visit them!!


----------



## g8trbone

Tonight's cigar is the Cigar of the Month, the Padron 2000 Maduro! About 1/2 through and very impressed!


----------



## cigarman-cl

gran habana corjo #5 (look for review shortly)
Short Story....also look for a review shortly


----------



## cigar_joel

g8trbone said:


> Tonight's cigar is the Cigar of the Month, the Padron 2000 Maduro! About 1/2 through and very impressed!


Yay, I am glad to see another BOTL taking part in this, looking forward to the review!!

Joel


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

El Cobre (Private Label from Oliva)

I can't believe how many Oliva cigars I have been smoking lately.... lol


----------



## Ceedee

Going to try a Fuente King B Sungrown. Smells luscious... we'll see how she smokes.

CD


----------



## JohnR

I have just cut a Bucanero Classico Maduro SECOND that I rec'd today. Mmmmm, pre-light test draw was great and man, was it SWEEEEEEET. I don't think I've had a maduro with sweetness like this before. I'll let you know how it goes. On to lightation!

JR


----------



## countnikon

Today I got to enjoy my first AF Short Story. That is an awesome go to cigar. Most of the cigars I've had have been a bit on the loose draw side or way too tight. This one was just right. Not to mention some good earthy flavor. I will definitely be buying more of these. Very good smoke. I now have a new go to smoke.

Below is me enjoying it with a Shiner Bock.


----------



## Ceedee

Short Story's are one of my all-time faves! I really, really, really like 'em! Yes, really. :lol:

CD


----------



## Mr Peat

I decided to pull out a CFCF Opus X Forbidden X Lancero from 2006 from a pass I was in. I have the review but haven't typed it up yet.


----------



## JohnR

JohnRider said:


> I have just cut a Bucanero Classico Maduro SECOND that I rec'd today. Mmmmm, pre-light test draw was great and man, was it SWEEEEEEET. I don't think I've had a maduro with sweetness like this before. I'll let you know how it goes. On to lightation!
> 
> JR


The first half of this "Corona 2000" (7 x 52) is now ash. This cigar is well made with a sweet dry cedary and almost grassy flavor. This is a new flavor characteristic for me. I'm definitely enjoying it.

JR


----------



## thisone326

Excalibur Royal Sterling


----------



## Chas-cl

AF Rothschilds, one of my favorite everyday smokes.


----------



## JohnR

Speaking of AF, what is the difference between the curlyhead and the curlyhead deluxe?


----------



## DocBrewskie

acid blondie......


----------



## copenhagen

Anejo 50 followed by a La China.


----------



## Fr8dog

Ashton VSG Belicoso #1

:mrcool:


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Had an Oliva Series G Maduro Last Night


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I smoked a PLPC from an 07 cabinet. Although it is still very young, it was an excellent smoke. It will certainly benefit from some additional rest.

Today I'm smoking an Ashton VSG Corona Gorda. This stick has wonderful spice and burns like a dream. This is an excellent cigar.


----------



## Ceedee

copenhagen said:


> Anejo 50 followed by a La China.


Long time no see copenhagen! Looks like you had a nice night!! 

CD


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

JohnRider said:


> Speaking of AF, what is the difference between the curlyhead and the curlyhead deluxe?


I don't know if the blend if much different but the Deluxe has a small band and comes fewer per box than the Curlyhead. The deluxe also cost more (If i remember correctly)


----------



## Ceedee

Smoked the Ego Attitude that Chango bombed me with last month - that was a killer stick! Thanks again Curt!

Now I am on to an Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend maduro perfecto. Another nice smoke! Loving this beautiful weather here in Charlotte... 

CD


----------



## g8trbone

Puffing away on the Bolivar Lonsdale John51277 just sent. Probably should have let it sit a little longer but I have been wanting to try one for a while!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Just finished this weeks episode of DWSC with an Oliva Series G Cameroon


----------



## boomshay

H. Upmann Petit Corona (Habana), its my delayed graduation smoke 

proof that it was a good smoke....(sorry poor picture quality, it was my phone)


----------



## leojvs

cao mx2. maduro


----------



## Da Klugs

Had a SCDLH El Principe from 01 that was really pretty good. My favorite of this line. Tried to respond to a PM and got this "you must have 10 posts" message. Nice marketing. 

Off to say hi (s). :biggrin:


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid has had not a single cigar; NOTHING; in three days... This Friday morning I'm gonna have an Ashton Aged Cabinet Belicoso.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie O Torpedo Maduro

This is the longer torpedo they make; 
I purchased this one in November and I'm smoking it as i type - 
it is getting richer and richer in chocalatey flavor with each puff.


----------



## Roosterthomas

Last night had a Lempira by Tabacalera Tropical and a couple of Shiner Bock's while enjoyig "Jazz Night" on public radio....Sweet!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

cigarsarge said:


> Had a Nacionales W Corona...By PG. It's real close to contraband taste wise.


Really now?
I should try that one you PIF'd me.
:biggrin:


----------



## Irish Hawk

hmmm today I am smoking a Matacan #9 Maduro which is in my opinion a pretty good little cigar for the price of $7.00 a bundle they smoke well and have a nice tight ash and I was look for nice tight ashes

this is what C-bid says about it
From the makers of Te-Amo, Mexico’s famed handmade, Matacan is a medium to full-bodied puro wrapped in dark maduro wrappers. Like Te-Amo, these cigars offer a spicy, robust flavor that’ll satisfy the palate.


Cigar Size: 5.0" x 32 ring


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

I think I've fried my tastebuds herfin with Dave from Oliva

Oliva Series G Maduro
Oliva Series O Maduro - Double Toro
Oliva Series O Natural - Double Toro


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Sancho Panza Double Maduro over lunch today


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Smoking a Tropical Fever Maduro mini Torpedo by Tabacalera Tropical right now:
This is my favorite super cheapie smoke at $.70 a pop.
($.50 if you can get them on sale)
They come in bundles of 50, and I've found them to be better than alot of more expensive sticks.

More good chocalatey Maduro flavor all around with a little sweetness. Almost like a mini Padron 6000, but with less coffee.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

tekeeladude said:


> Sancho Panza Double Maduro over lunch today


These are really good for the price too.

$35 box is just 
:dribble: :biggrin:.

Great for new smokers and Maduro lovers like me.


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a Drew Estate Chateau Real Magnum 46 that CigarJockey Bombed me with! Review to follow later tonight...

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Finished the Chateau and that was creamy and mild and great to smoke! Thanks again CJ!!

Moving on to a Canonero from a Bomb I received from BigBuddah76! This thing has "yellow on the cello" as they say and is smoking like a charm! Talk about mellow! Damn! Loving it so far... Here's to a fine evening to you CL BOTL/SOTL's 

CD


----------



## g8trbone

Just finished off a CAO Brazilia Piranha. Gotta love that little bad boy!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Yesterday Afternoon - Oliva Series G Cameroon
Last Night - Oliva Serie V Ligero Especial
Going to be lighting up a Fuente Chatue Fuente Natural in a just a few minutes.


----------



## countnikon

Yesterday I was trying to enjoy an AF Chateau but it had too tight of a draw. This was the second one I've had like that. 

That night I decided to try my Opus X cigar and I can see why everybody rants and raves about it. It was very good. However I don't believe it was worth the price tag.


----------



## Jughead

Smoked a Ashton Cabinet No.6 with a cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

countnikon said:


> Yesterday I was trying to enjoy an AF Chateau but it had too tight of a draw. This was the second one I've had like that.


I'm having the opposite problem as I smoke this AF Chatue. The draw is great but I can't keep the thing lit without it getting overheated. My RH is a steady 65% so I don't know why I am having so much trouble with this stick, because I really do like them as a morning/early afternoon cigar.


----------



## mrgatorman

Just finished a Cuba Aliados Candela Toro. Interesting smoke. Not bod, a little harsh at first puff and for the first few, then it smoothed out and was really not a bad smoke. I only paid a $1 a stick. not bad for a buck.


----------



## boomshay

last night was a 5 vegas toro, started harsh but really mellowed to a "nubbable" stick

tonight is a Cabanas Maduro, received 4 of these in a trade and am quickly realizing i got a great deal! rich dark flavors and smooth creamy smoke, delish


----------



## MikeD

don Pepin Cuban Label Corona Especial 1977... good stuff


----------



## supergirl

Yesterday, I had a Perdomo Champagne Torpedo and a Partagas Black Label cigar while herf'ing with a pal of mine. We went down to Annapolis Cigar.

I didn't really like the Champagne. The Black Label was perfect. I may have a new favorite.

<---The avatar is me enjoying the Black Label.


----------



## CgarDan-cl

Champagne is def one of their milder smokes. You should try the maduro or the Camerron from the same series and i you want a real full bodies smoke Perdomo 2 millenario


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Last night I smoked an El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga


----------



## supergirl

CgarDan said:


> Champagne is def one of their milder smokes. You should try the maduro or the Camerron from the same series and i you want a real full bodies smoke Perdomo 2 millenario


I'll def. check those out. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Of the Perdomo Reserve Line, so far the Cameroon in by far my favorite of the bunch


----------



## caner

Yesterday I smoked a La Gloria Cubana serie R. This evening I am planning on smoking a Partagas serie D #4.

Hi Walt. I enjoy your reviews online. Your latest one in particular was intriguing seeing as I just heard of the new Oliva on Saturday after meeting StogieSteve. His review of it was pretty consistent with yours. I can't wait for this smoke to come out as I'm a big fan of the Oliva line.


----------



## caner

The Perdomo Golf cigar isn't bad and you don't even have to play golf to enjoy it! :biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Carlos Torano Signature - my new favorite Torano after the Exodus 1959.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Last night I smoked a #102 (blind review) and a Party Short!!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Just finishing up an Alcazar No. 3 Maduro

Not a bad smoke, especially for $2.40 local B&M Price


----------



## cigarman-cl

i had a punch champion today. great stick and I love the shape


----------



## caner

cigarman said:


> i had a punch champion today. great stick and I love the shape


I agree. I really enjoy those, especially when I'm time strapped.


----------



## dHUTCH

Blind Cigar #103


----------



## ldostlund

I am looking at a box of La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5s that just arivved in the mail along with a few Onyx vintage 97 black princes. I can't wait to get into the La Glorias. I have never had an onyx though. Any thoughts?


----------



## jitzy

i smoked a torano signiture perfecto and it was perfecto


----------



## ColbyPants

I had a Gran Habanoo Corojo #5 that was quite a bit better than my expectations. I like suprises like that!


----------



## alanf

ldostlund said:


> I am looking at a box of La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5s that just arivved in the mail along with a few Onyx vintage 97 black princes. I can't wait to get into the La Glorias. I have never had an onyx though. Any thoughts?


I've only had the Onyx Reserve and the draw on both of them I've had was horrible. I couldn't finish either. It was just too much work to smoke them, like drinking a thick milkshake through a collapsed straw. I would be interested in what you think of the Onyx Vintage.


----------



## alanf

Last night I bit the bullet and smoked a La Unica #500 Maduro. I received this in a blind sampler from Todays Cigar. I never heard of it before but I was pleasantly surprised. Not a bad smoke for a few bucks. It's on the mild side, but it tended to fit my mood last night. I'm not sure I would buy them again, as there are too many cigars that I like better, but I wouldn't turn one down either.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

alanf said:


> Last night I bit the bullet and smoked a La Unica #500 Maduro. I received this in a blind sampler from Todays Cigar. I never heard of it before but I was pleasantly surprised. Not a bad smoke for a few bucks. It's on the mild side, but it tended to fit my mood last night. I'm not sure I would buy them again, as there are too many cigars that I like better, but I wouldn't turn one down either.


That's good to hear...I got one in the same TC sampler


----------



## g8trbone

Lit up a PSD4 from roosterthomas this evening. Thanks brother!


----------



## JohnR

Just lit my very first Rocky Patel Sun Grown ever, in a torpedo. Thanks to a BOTL for passing it to me.


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking Bucanero El Capitan maduro - #91 in Cigar Tasting panel reviews... So far, a wonderful smoke! Review to follow later...

CD


----------



## chefchris

Sunday - ERdM ISOM
Yesterday - Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro 
Today - San Cristobal de La Habana


----------



## alanf

Ceedee said:


> Smoking Bucanero El Capitan maduro - #91 in Cigar Tasting panel reviews... So far, a wonderful smoke! Review to follow later...
> 
> CD


Excellent choice. To date, this is my favorite Bucanero.


----------



## alanf

I started the night with a Padilla Limited Edicion Especial 2006. I had one of these before and I remember it as a good smoke. But this one just wouldn't cooperate with me. It was almost impossible to keep lit. Finally, I gave up and cut off the end and was going try to give it a fresh light. Wow. It was the first cigar I had that tunneled! There was a burning hole almost 3/4 of the way through. I guess I'll chalk it up to a bad stick.

In order to salvage my pride, I took out a RP Vintage 1990. Ahhh... Peace....


----------



## boomshay

just lit up a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Churchill

i've got time to smoke a nice big stick tonight due to a good nap this afternoon

starting off nice and mellow, hoping it builds some strength but we'll see


----------



## Da Klugs

Played golf this afternoon. 

Front nine had an 06 PL Lonsdale. These are going to be great. Coming along. This box had the reddish colorado wrapper and was just a perfectly rolled cigar.

Back nine broke a box of 70's Partagas 898 NV. Luv these cigars. So off the beaten path different and much different than all other partagas cigars I have smoked.


----------



## MikeD

Partagas Spanish Rosado while killing some time at work


----------



## bluesman455

Old Henry toro.


----------



## ColbyPants

I had a lovely Fuente Hemingway Classic while chilling on the patio of a local bar, watching the sun set. The local tobacco shop has a very scant selection of sticks, but boy are they aged to perfection.

TomC


----------



## prophetic_joe

Last night. Padilla Edicion Especial Toro. Good cigar, nice mild flavor to it but it kinda snuck up on me and gave me a little kick in the butt. Paired it with a glass of Fonseca Port. Only Port I've ever had but it's pretty darn decent.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had a Camacho Corojo 11/18 yesterday. Warning: make sure you don't plan to operate heavy machinery for awhile after this one. Check out my review if you are interested...

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/124/cat/3/limit/recent/date/1173830288


----------



## silentjon

I had a 5 Vegas Series A last night that was sitting in my humidor for a year. Lots of smoke - I really enjoyed that cigar.


----------



## jitzy

i had a diamond crown maduro robusto #4 last night and my god what an awesome cigar it was, i need more of them


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Last night I had a Bolivar from the Dominican Republic


----------



## carsbybigd

Acid Kuba Kuba


----------



## Mr Peat

Just smoking a Opus X Forbidden X Robusto from 2006 today.


----------



## JohnR

xxwaldoxx said:


> Last night I had a Bolivar from the Dominican Republic


I was very impressed by the Bolivar. (Dominican as opposed to the Cuban or "Habanos" as we like to say.) I had the Bolivar Churchill (7 x 49). It was rich and fairly full bodied. Nice wrapper from Honduras. This is one I would definitely like to have again....and I guess I will, because I just found another one in my Humi I had forgotten about!

JR


----------



## JohnR

Mr Peat said:


> Just smoking a Opus X Forbidden X Robusto from 2006 today.


Yeah, "Just" a Opus X... Lucky dog.

JR


----------



## JohnR

I am having JUST a Bucanero Full Sail. About $9 at my local B&M. Nice flavor, but the buggar is not staying lit for me. Arrrrgh. Gotta smoke more and type less.


----------



## boomshay

> Just smoking a Opus X Forbidden X Robusto from 2006 today.


i agree with john on this one... my one lonely fuente fuente is my pride and joy!!


----------



## JohnR

Where is a good place to buy some OpusX?

JR


----------



## Topshelf14

I'm smoking #102 from the tasting panel. Had to take a couple of days off to let my tastebuds recover after the WPCC. :baffled:


----------



## JohnR

This Bucanero Full Sail is just messin' with me now. It must KNOW my lighter is giving me fits and just keeps going out! I am sooooo gonna sacrifice this stick to the ash gods...

I have a Guinness Can torch lighter that I have only filled with Colibri PREMIUM butane, and it lights and then goes out in about 0.5 second. It just keeps doing that. Anyone know what's wrong? Did I get some air in there? Maybe I will bleed it out and refill it.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had a Leon Jimenes Sumo today. Not bad, but not great.


----------



## Mr Peat

JohnRider said:


> Yeah, "Just" a Opus X... Lucky dog.
> 
> JR


Sorry to say..this is normal for me. :whoohoo:


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga


----------



## Ceedee

JohnRider said:


> This Bucanero Full Sail is just messin' with me now. It must KNOW my lighter is giving me fits and just keeps going out! I am sooooo gonna sacrifice this stick to the ash gods...
> 
> I have a Guinness Can torch lighter that I have only filled with Colibri PREMIUM butane, and it lights and then goes out in about 0.5 second. It just keeps doing that. Anyone know what's wrong? Did I get some air in there? Maybe I will bleed it out and refill it.


John, sounds like either you need to bleed it or perhaps use some even more refined fuel: I use either Vector or Lava which are 5 times refined. That NEVER clogs... Check out this thread: "Colibri lighter broken" and don't forget this one: "Lighter Problems? (a troubleshooting guide)". Mark has some great ideas to assist. Good luck!

CD


----------



## g8trbone

Well... I lit up a Punch Gran Cru but the draw was extremely tight and I did not enjoy that one tonight.


----------



## BlueyHK

RyJ Short Churchill for me today. Great smoke!


----------



## boomshay

just finished a Don Kiki Brown Label Botella

becoming a very good smoke with age, not nubbable though, too spicy for me


----------



## bluesman455

RP sungrown select torp.


----------



## DocBrewskie

indian tabac classic chief (7.5" x 52) nice spice flavor to it.just a big damn cigar.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

La Gloria Cubana #4 Maduro
Easily one of the best cigars I've ever had.

Reminded me alot of the Chateau Fuente Maduro but spicier.
Ashed about halfway through - wow, what a great cigar.


I will definitely be picking up a box of these for my next box purchase.


----------



## ColbyPants

oliva serie g maduro presidente.

this is one huge :angry: cigar.

good though


----------



## elidog

I've got a couple I plan on burning today. First off will be a nice La Aroma de Cuba then this evening maybe a nice ERDM Choix Supreme.


----------



## Click2Riff

Punch Gran Puro (pico bonito size)


----------



## Gatormoye

Smoked a Padron 4000 nat, yesterday and today i'm thinkng a Oliva series O. If you like Opus and can't get one, try 601 from United Cigar.(maker of Reo and Vibe) very good cigar.


----------



## Ceedee

Gatormoye said:


> Smoked a Padron 4000 nat, yesterday and today i'm thinkng a Oliva series O. If you like Opus and can't get one, try 601 from United Cigar.(maker of Reo and Vibe) very good cigar.


Good call Gatormoye! This place is looking like Gator central all of a sudden, LOL? Be sure to drop us a line in the intros thread! 

CD


----------



## Jughead

Last night I smoked a Pepin Series JJ Sublimes great stick


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Smoking a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Madrird


----------



## JHawk-cl

This evening, I enjoyed a Fuente Hemingway Best Seller.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

I just smoked a #101


----------



## Christian @ Just For Him-cl

Lancero Day Today:

Padilla 8/11 Lancero
Tatuaje Especiales
Fuente Fuente Opus X Forbidden X 2004

Thought about La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Lancero Oscuro, but I am saving that for tomorrow.


----------



## Architeuthis

Hell, I've been so tried-and-troubled with personal difficulties, continued health issues, and asinine little problems of all sorts, that I no longer have a clue what I smoke unless I write it down immediately... Oh well, it's only another month give or take a few days until I can buy a few cigars again... <G>


----------



## boomshay

having the number 1 stick in the noob blind reviews by mrgatorman, review either tomorrow or the next day


----------



## Ceedee

architeuthis said:


> Hell, I've been so tried-and-troubled with personal difficulties, continued health issues, and asinine little problems of all sorts, that I no longer have a clue what I smoke unless I write it down immediately... Oh well, it's only another month give or take a few days until I can buy a few cigars again... <G>


Have you tried one of these Squiddy? If you want, we could do a mini-group buy... My Lil' Reminder 

CD


----------



## bluesman455

Pepin blue busto'. and now a AVO LE07


----------



## ColbyPants

camacho candela monarca, what a weird little green cigar!


----------



## silentjon

Last night had a Graycliff Vintage 1999 and a CI Legends Orange Series.


----------



## FunkyCold5

05/24/2007
Padilla Hybrid Robusto


----------



## Architeuthis

Ceedee said:


> Have you tried one of these Squiddy? If you want, we could do a mini-group buy... My Lil' Reminder
> 
> CD


Heh... I'm not quite ready for that yet. I just need a bit of breathing space without getting sucker-punched twice per day. <G>


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had a Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sun Grown #60 and a Padron 3000 maduro.


----------



## g8trbone

Just lit up a Cusano 18 Paired Maduro Robusto. The draw is so much looser than the Punch I had the other night. A very welcome change.


----------



## Click2Riff

Just fired up a Macanudo Maduro and am having some draw issues...into the first third of the stick. We'll see what happens!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

It's been a good night so far

Oliva Serie G cameroon
Oliva Serie G Maduro (x2)
Tatuaje Series P


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Decided to spark up one final cigar for the night

Oliva Serie O

Smoking it as I type and as expected, it is going very well.


----------



## Jughead

Smoking JFR


----------



## bluesman455

So far tonight...Pepin blue busto',Old Henry corona and now a Tatuaje Havana Vl.


----------



## alanf

Smoked a CAO Brazilia after a relaxing "date night" with the wife. It started raining, on and off, shortly after I lit up, but I wasn't going to let a little rain ruin my night cap. I just moved my chair near an overhang on my patio and enjoyed the cigar and listening to the Dog Watch Social Club #111. (Yup, I'm behind.)


----------



## prophetic_joe

CAO Cameroon was not impressed


----------



## Architeuthis

This evening Squid had a Puros Indios Viejo given to me by Carlos. I must say it was *very* good! Thanks!


----------



## prophetic_joe

I went to my uncle's house today for a cookout and afterword he wanted to smoke a cigar, so he goes downstairs and brings up three WOAM's for him, his father-in-law and myself. First one I've ever had boy it's a damn good smoke.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Oliva Special S Diadema (48 x 7.00)

as always with an Oliva product, it was constructed well and didn't disappoint in the flavor department.


----------



## boomshay

noob blind review #2 stick


----------



## BlueyHK

Sancho Panza Belicoso ... not overly impressed. Probably needed to spend a little more time in the humi.


----------



## tobacmon

I tried a Monte #2 and can't believe the nice Lighting,draw,burn and aroma---I got these suckers from JR Dutch Action at a very good price---Love this one!

:whoohoo:


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Perdomo Reserve maduro with coffee this morning. Well-contructed, but pretty boring, average maduro. I have to admit that other than the Lot 23 I am not a big Perdomo fan.


----------



## Gatormoye

going to bbq then maybe a af don carlos #2.


----------



## koapoorpeople

Tell me more about the El Cobre? 
I really enjoy the Oliva line!! (Heads up Sam)


----------



## Jughead

Smoked a Padilla 1932 tonight what a power house.Very complex from coffee, cedar, salt, nuttiness, and some pepper.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Last night - Bolivar from the Dominican Republic
Tonight - My second to last Oliva Series G Cameroon (I'm gonna have to restock on these things)


----------



## JohnR

Tonight I had the mystery cigar #104, and now I am just kicking back with an Angel 100 by Oliva. Wow! What a powerful stick. When you smoke this, you know you're smokin something! I like it! Ligero is your friend.

JR


----------



## Mr Peat

In honor of all the Fallen Soldiers as my family has a strong history of serving the USA since the 1700's, I decided it was time for the best of the best. I am revisiting the Opus X X Square and I made a toast with almost a finger of Laphroaig 30yo Scotch. Well, I just took a sip so when the cigar is done, I can enjoy it. :lol:


----------



## Ceedee

This afternoon I had my Blind Tasting Panel #101 cigar followed by an Oliva Grand Maduro square pressed beauty with a couple of years age on it (yumm) and to finish off the evening, I had a GR Special Red Label belicoso that Tekeeladude bombed me with last week! A fine smoke for a celebratory bonfire tonight - thanks again Russ!

CD


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid's evening cigar was a Montesino Napoleon Grande. One of the best cigar flavors I've ever tasted truthfully. It was a few years old...


----------



## boomshay

earlier had the #3 stick from the blind noob reviews

now having a carlos torano tribute 2004


----------



## Labman

Last night I had a La Carolina Torpito that I received in a sampler from Cuban Crafters. It was actually pretty good. Kinda on the mild side, but it had a nice draw, even burn, and a lovely sweet flavor. I enjoyed it!


----------



## FunkyCold5

Smoked a CAO Black (saturday) and an Ashton VSG Illusion (monday). What a great weekend.


----------



## Fr8dog

Crown David "Joya de Havana" Double Robusto.

:smoke: :smoke:


----------



## alanf

I just finished a Peterson. Not a bad smoke but a bit mild for my tastes.


----------



## Labman

Padron Anniversary 1964. Awesome little smoke...nubbed it! :dribble:


----------



## JohnR

I am just wrapping up the cigar tasting panel cigar #100, the Cuban Crafters. I really liked this cigar! Based on some of the other reviews, I wonder if this is one of those sticks where you either love it or hate it. I would have to say I lean towards the love it category. Love the flavor!


----------



## LouZava

Nothing today, gave the pallet a rest, different story tommorrow though!


----------



## boomshay

partagas short... flavors are still hiding a bit... the others need a bit of humi time


----------



## Ceedee

boomshay said:


> partagas short... flavors are still hiding a bit... the others need a bit of humi time


Nice stuff Boomer!

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My first Rocky Patel Nording..
I just lit it up - but from the first few puffs I think I am in for a treat.


----------



## prophetic_joe

Last night Oliva Serie G Special G


----------



## AngryFishH

Last night was a Davidoff Robusto 100 Anniversario. An exceptional smoke!


----------



## JohnR

Just finished the Perdomo Reserve Cameroon (Churchill). This Nicaraguan cigar starts off with a lot of spice and then mellows into a great medium to medium-full smoke. Grade-1 African Cameroon wrapper.

Picked these up at Cigarbid for $3 each.

Read more about it at:
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-NRA&cat=3


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Edge Corojo by Rocky Patel. Didn't care for it much, kinda harsh


----------



## ColbyPants

an utterly gag inducing honduran saint luis rey belicoso. when I lit it up my gf Carrie said the aroma was of cauterized skin. That cant be good.

TomC


----------



## bluesman455

Old Henry toro.


----------



## Ceedee

ColbyPants said:


> an utterly gag inducing honduran saint luis rey belicoso. when I lit it up my gf Carrie said the aroma was of cauterized skin. That cant be good.
> 
> TomC


Ooooof. I just puked a little in my mouth... :sorry:

CD


----------



## mrgatorman

Ceedee said:


> Ooooof. I just puked a little in my mouth... :sorry:
> 
> CD


I just thought about that and I got so scared that a little pee came out.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Padilla "achilles"


----------



## Shelby07

John51277 said:


> Padilla "achilles"


MMM..... I'm jealous. Ordered a 12 pack from CI - should be here today.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

CAO Criollo this afternoon. Nice leathery smoke with hints of pepper. Thanks Wingfan!


----------



## AngryFishH

VSG Torpedo, YUM!!


----------



## cigarman-cl

torano virtuoso.


----------



## countnikon

CAO Brazilia Pirhana. That thing rocked!!!! Also had some bite.


----------



## g8trbone

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso


----------



## TrainSafe

Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial paired with a vanilla stout.

This is my first time smoking this stick and I'm really enjoying it. I may have to add a few more to my collection.


----------



## Ceedee

Could not hold out any longer... an Old Powder Keg robusto from alanf! Smoking really nice! Thanks again brother!

CD


----------



## bluesman455

5 Vegas cask strength.


----------



## boomshay

famous nic 3000 WOWOW what a smoke!! i'm getting more of these, i don't care that i don't have the funds at the moment


----------



## bluesman455

Litto Gomez cubano just nubbed.


----------



## BlueyHK

Just smoked my last RyJ Short Churchill. This had been in the humidor for six months and has just made this cigar even better. Great smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Bucanero Full Sail Maduro
Thanks CigarLive.com for the great smoke.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Nothing yesterday, this morning it is a Por Laranga


----------



## Ron-cl

Yesterday on the way home an El Rey del Mundo, tonight on the way home I have a Bucanero Bundelo...and thanks to Bob and Dale and Bucanero for that one!


----------



## cigarlvr-cl

Today for lunch-Padron Delicias-well spent luchtime!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Tatuaje Series P with coffee this morning...yummy!


----------



## Carl_H

I'm a third of the way into a Rocky Patel Sun Grown. Excellent!

Carl_H


----------



## JHawk-cl

This evening, I enjoyed a Vegas Cubanas Generos and a DPG Black Label Petite Lancero.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl

Rocky Patel 1999. Not bad at all. I think I will have to pick another one to make sure.


----------



## ColbyPants

punch rare corojo. is it me or are these puppies smoking particularly well this year.

TomC


----------



## bluesman455

Carl_H said:


> I'm a third of the way into a Rocky Patel Sun Grown. Excellent!
> 
> Carl_H


nice choice!!!

after a RP cuban blend corojo torp.A Jim Cronin TSSS black lable toro.


----------



## alanf

Well tomorrow is my birthday, but with a forecast of rain, I decided to smoke a cigar I've had in the humidor for almost a year waiting for a special occasion. This cigar was gifted to me by a person who had it gifted to him by an officer of law who "confiscated" it from someone. Fortunately, he wasn't a big cigar smoker and I figured I shouldn't ask too many questions.

It was a Cohiba Edicion Limitada 2004 (6 2/5 x 54). (I checked the band and it appeared to be genuine.) I'm not sure how it was handled before it got to me but the wrapper had some nicks in it and a few tears near the foot, but seeing how I can't buy these, I decided to overlook imperfections in the wrapper. I could see, that at one time the construction must have been marvelous. The smoke was very good and very relaxing. It was a medium to full bodied smoke with great flavor and some of the grassy/hay, earthy type of flavor people talk about. It was smooth and creamy and just a delight to smoke. 

A nice smoke for a 53rd BDay. Now what to smoke tomorrow if the weather holds up? I'm going to see what my B&M has that's special.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Chateau Sun Grown..
what a great smoke. 
:biggrin:


----------



## BlueyHK

Alanf, best wishes for your birthday. Nice to see that our friends in law enforcement do occasionally share.


----------



## Jughead

Had a Pepin Black label last night, medium to full bodied creamy and complex.


----------



## alanf

Thanks for the BDay greeting.

Well, today is nice and sunny, so I need to smoke something special after a nice BQ steak dinner. So I went to my B&M and picked up these beauties. One is definitely going down today, I may, just may, use the other one for a Cigar Pass  The picture was taken using my brand new fire pit as the background. Ya just gotta love BDays!

I'll let you know how it smoked.

(Oh, I had a Java with my coffee this A.M. while reading the Sunday newspaper. I just love this combo.)


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

I smoked my Cuban Crafters Pannel Review cigar last night.


----------



## jitzy

had a nice oliva special G with my dad before they went back to florida.


----------



## JHawk-cl

This afternoon, I enjoyed a Davidoff Short Perfecto.


----------



## Mr_Wolf

Siglo II and a Gran Habano "Habano #3 Churchill". Yummy!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Torano 1916 Cameroon this morning...


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Smoked an Avalon Honeyboy Edwards...


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

I'll be heading over to my buddy Keith's home in a couple hours and tonight I will be enjoying:
1. Oliva Serie G Cameroon Torpedo
2. Los Blancos Cigaros Maduro - This will be my first of these. Very toothy wrapper and very dark. Can't wait to try.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl

A Montecristo Afrique Kilimanjaro I have had in my humi since 2004.


----------



## Labman

Today, I lit up a Fonseca Matasa 30th Anniv. It was an awesome smoke...and was the icing on the cake at the end of a beautiful day at the cabin.


----------



## bluesman455

AVO LE 07


----------



## boomshay

AF Hemingway Classic

starting of mild with a nice flavor... not much smoke though


----------



## tobacmon

*GurkaK Hansotia*

I usually wait for a month or so but I couldn't resist---My 1st. Gurka and can't believe what I've been missing----Very nice wrapper, Taste like spices galore, Burns nicely, and lots of smoke---Thanks John--Great pass!

:whoohoo:


----------



## ldostlund

Started the afternoon with an oliva serie O torpedo, and ended the evening with one of my favorites teh flor dominicana double liguero chisel tip in maduro. I must say that I really enjoyed the oliva, it was my first and I will certainly be purchasing many more.


----------



## cigarlvr-cl

for lunch today it was the Partagas Series S, I find this to be a great alternative to the AF Hemingway for a lot less price wise! Cameroon wrapped, medium bodied, perfect burn and a solid gray/white ash. A must try!


----------



## JohnR

I am about half way through a Bolivar (Dominican) Churchill. Great flavor! Unfortunately, it completely clashes with my Makers Mark. I will have to find another libation to pair with it. It makes the Makers taste like turpentine. Wierd!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Good old Famous Nic 3000 tonight...


----------



## slcraiders

Padron 6000 Maddie. Always smooth- always good!


----------



## boomshay

had a famous buenos madurito after a few threads resparked my interest

the first one i only got about half an inch through because it was harsh and full for me, this time after about 6 months i got about halfway through! i'm getting better


----------



## ColbyPants

Onyx Reserve mini beli. Better than I remembered.


----------



## tobacmon

*St. Luis Rey--Reserva Especial*

Started my morning and day with this fine Robusto--Very nice spices and many flavors--Burn well and lots of smoke..Enjoyed very much...........:dribble:


----------



## boomshay

smoked a Carlos Torano Casa Torano, good mild smoke, next time i smoke it it will be mornin with some coffee!

thanks LeoJVS for this smoke!!


----------



## tobacmon

Smoked a Montecristo Classic Toro 6 X 52 with a cup of beans--I think this is one of their newest and like the whole picture---Well constructed, nice spices, taste and aroma. Burns very well and will finish before I head out for work. Altadis is sending these out (1 per household) by just going to their site and giving them some simple info..Sweet!


----------



## Maduro_Scotty

Monday night was a Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro robusto. Last night was a Perdomo "Overrun" corona that CI used to sell.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Monday - Oliva Serie G Cameroon & Oliva Serie O Maduro
Tuesday - Nothing
Today - Haven't decided yet, but will probably be an Oliva as thats pretty much all I have in my 15 Count Otterbox (Haven't moved the collection to my new house yet)


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Smoked a RASCC last night.


----------



## Ron-cl

Rocky Patel, 1992...excellent


----------



## cigarlvr-cl

hey Ron we're in the same neighborhood, I smoked a RP Vintage 1990 for lunch today! Always a great smoke!


----------



## bluesman455

Pepin blue busto'.


----------



## AngryFishH

Today was a Don Carlos Beli


----------



## Ceedee

Had a wonderful smoke tonight - Blind Tasting Panel cigar #105. A great 1.5 hr smoke!

Review

CD


----------



## slcraiders

Just lit into an ERDM Choix Surpreme. A great go-to smoke.


----------



## koapoorpeople

El Rico Habano
I received it on the Cigar Crawl from Klafters, it was my first.
It was enjoyable, I will try more when they cross my path.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

601 Serie Habano Robusto (red label) last night. Awesome! I don't think Don Pepin Garcia could make a bad cigar if he tried...


----------



## Ron-cl

Indian Tabac Classic Chief this morning on the way to work...45+ minute drive.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Cuesta Ray Sungrown
Beautifully rolled.. immediately built up a nice flavor.

I am loving this cigar.



Just realized why:
It's made by Fuente.


----------



## Ceedee

Camacho Diploma maduro - an awesome smoke!

CD


----------



## slcraiders

Oliva Master Blends OR


----------



## g8trbone

Padilla Hybrid (thanks Jitzy)


----------



## Architeuthis

Can't taste much today, so I had that LFD Lancero I got from HumidorQueen... <G> Golly gee whiz! A really nice and very strong cigar... I could use about twenty of these to flesh out my humidor...


----------



## ashauler

Just had a Fire Robusto for lunch........yum yum yummmy!!


----------



## Ceedee

ashauler said:


> Just had a Fire Robusto for lunch........yum yum yummmy!!


Sweet. I've heard good things on these. Gonna go get me some!

CD


----------



## ashauler

Yeah, the triple fermentation thingy sure adds some depth to the flavor profile....I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## bluesman455

Original Edge maddie torp.


----------



## bluesman455

bluesman455 said:


> Original Edge maddie torp.


----------



## Labman

Glad to see you have a Molson Canadian coaster. Mmmmmmm Molson Canadian! :biggrin:


----------



## ashauler

Smokin an Avalon Juke blue 5x50.....the pecan wood aging sure adds a new flavor profile, quite interesting.


----------



## JHawk-cl

Last night, I enjoyed a Padron 2000 and a Fuente 858 Natural.


----------



## Gatormoye

My best customer and pal, John51277 hit me with a Camacho Scorpion. I think tonight is the night. I hope i'm still living after i'm done.


----------



## koapoorpeople

I am but seconds away from my first Pepin 601 experience


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

This morning I had a Havana Sungrown by Alec Bradley and tonight I had a Tatuaje Series P


----------



## LouZava

koapoorpeople said:


> I am but seconds away from my first Pepin 601 experience


So how was it? I need to get one of these and try it, they sound pretty good!
As for what I smoked, I just smoked a 2'fer Don Elias Churchill.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Just smoked a Partagas Short '05


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Gatormoye bombed me with a 601 maduro today. I will try it in a few days. I am curious as to how they are also


----------



## Ceedee

John51277 said:


> Just smoked a Partagas Short '05


You dog you! I just finished a Famous Nic 3000. Best one yet...

CD


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had a Litto Gomez Diez Small Batch tonight after a big pasta dinner. Great cigar!


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

Took my wife to "Matchstix" (B&M) today and had a latte with a Perdomo ESV 1991 Phantom maduro. I don't think it was worth the $$, but it was pretty good; 1st half inch was amazing, then it got kind of ho-hum for about half and then the last bit was very good again.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty

Last night, smoked a JR Edicion Limitada. Had a Mayorga EMS corona this afternoon. I'm about to take some coffee and a Cuba Aliados outside now for a saturday night smoke.


----------



## Craig

Thought about firing one up tonight, but it's too late now. I'm just plum tired and we've got a long day trip to Houston tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## boomshay

Illusione 88, very nice stick! thanks shelby!!


----------



## ashauler

Sunday, early,early in the a.m., and I am at work.  But....on the way in I had a wonderful Gispert Maduro robusto and a hot cup of dark roasted coffee (actually 2). It is raining lightly here and the temp is in the upper 60's....such nice conditions that when I got to work I sat on the picnic table in the "smokin' lounge" for about 1/2 hour and finished my smoke. With the heavy air and rain the smoke just hung in a cloud under the awning and surrounded me.....no other people around.....no trucks running.....no forklift horns......peace and quite and a cigar........AHHHHHHH! Maybe life ain't so bad.


----------



## Ceedee

Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Toro Grande with coffee and the morning paper... 

CD


----------



## discdog-cl

Cuvee' Grande '06. Love these sticks with Killer Beanz "Carribean Cutthroat".


----------



## Christian @ Just For Him-cl

Tropical Pipe Shaped Cigar
Oliva Master Blend Robusto
Tatuaje Cojonu 2006


----------



## Ceedee

Relaxing with a Sam Adams and a Fuente Sun Grown chateau... loving this amazing day! Hope everyone is having a super finale to the weekend 

CD


----------



## chrisguinther

Today was my birthday. I started off with an Ashton VSG Illusion and ended the day with a Cohiba Sublime. Both of them were tremendous smokes. The Sublime is my favorite cigar ever.

:leph:


----------



## discdog-cl

Congrats and Happy Birthday Chris! sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Smoked a rare and har to find number 109!!!! Yummm!


----------



## Architeuthis

Sat down around 7PM with a Tatuaje Tainos with about 4 year humidor time on it. I generally don't get along with large cigars, but I managed to suffer my way through this one... HAH!


----------



## slcraiders

Tatuaje P3 before dinner and Padilla Miami 8&11 Torpedo after...


----------



## boomshay

just finishing a CAO black, nubbed it, very nice smoke!


----------



## ashauler

Had the good old reliable Sancho Panza dbl maduro with this mornings coffee on the way to the office.


----------



## sonick-cl

Cameroon-swoon said:


> Took my wife to "Matchstix" (B&M) today and had a latte with a Perdomo ESV 1991 Phantom maduro. I don't think it was worth the $$, but it was pretty good; 1st half inch was amazing, then it got kind of ho-hum for about half and then the last bit was very good again.


Matchstix = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and wet sticks to boot. Do you frequent any other stores in the valley ? Cigar King is the sh**..... Mesa Tinderbox has done me right on singles as well....


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

sonick said:


> Matchstix = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and wet sticks to boot. Do you frequent any other stores in the valley ? Cigar King is the sh**..... Mesa Tinderbox has done me right on singles as well....


I agree Tinderbox has much better prices and service than Matchstix (they pass on the cost of being near a fancy mall to the consumer, I think). There is also a new place that opened up in Mesa that has good prices and a nice atmosphere. Check it out:
http://www.bigsticksfinecigars.com/

Arizona threadjack now over


----------



## koapoorpeople

LouZava said:


> So how was it? I need to get one of these and try it, they sound pretty good!
> As for what I smoked, I just smoked a 2'fer Don Elias Churchill.


This cigar was awesome, I really enjoyed it. Allegheny Smoke works included this cigar in their giftpack! I also purhased a sampler that won't make it thru the weekend.


----------



## MattLamb

Enjoyed a Carlos Torano at a party last night, mmm goes great with a beer


----------



## sonick-cl

Aganorsa Lancero for breakfast.....
JFR Robusto for lunch.......
Will be sparking an Illusione cg4 shortly.....

and if insomnia kicks in, Ashton Cabinet Tres Petite for midnight snack


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Alex Bradley MAXX the freak
This giant size 60 ting guage barely fits in my mouth,
but has surprisingly turned out to be a great smoke.


----------



## sonick-cl

bobbyg29 said:


> I agree Tinderbox has much better prices and service than Matchstix (they pass on the cost of being near a fancy mall to the consumer, I think). There is also a new place that opened up in Mesa that has good prices and a nice atmosphere. Check it out:
> http://www.bigsticksfinecigars.com/
> 
> Arizona threadjack now over


Arizona threadjack temporarily re-kindled, lol.......

Bigsticks is great! The lounge there is excellent, pool table, and the owner and his S/O are really nice people as you already know. Pepin Black robusto singles for $5.80, not too shabby  Was it just me or did there seem to be some price anomalys on some sticks ? Probably just the bugs being worked out as he builds out..... The decor is reallllly classy in there, VERY nice; love the high ceilings as well....

There's another new one called "stogie Cutters" on [email protected] I believe, right behind the gas station in yet another new strip mall. Nice people and decor, but the Humi was really small......

But yeah, matchstix really annoys the hell out of me with their high prices, walgreens humidifier and they are usually very clique-ish when I'm in there. Like you said, passing on the cost of rent, and passing on the cost of the Bentley Flying Spur I saw the owner's kid climb out of one day, lol.

The Tinderbox on [email protected] Blvd. has some of the more difficult to find smokes, but they're closing on June 30th. Fortunately, a "robusto's" is opening up on [email protected] shortly thereafter, and will assume their stock, in addition to housing some 300+ brands......... from what I can tell, this "Robusto's" holds promise to be the best selection of sticks in the valley to date once it opens....

OK I'm really sorry, I won't bastardize the thread again 

Edit: Oh yeah, cigar warehouse in Mesa in a month or so I think ? (TNT)

-J


----------



## sonick-cl

Well, I am all of a sudden not in the mood for a full 'gar, so I grabbed a Davidoff Demi-Tasse dripping with plume........ MAN these things are so tasty! I wonder if the big Davidoffs taste as good as these Demi-Tasse'....


----------



## mrgatorman

sonick said:


> Well, I am all of a sudden not in the mood for a full 'gar, so I grabbed a Davidoff Demi-Tasse dripping with plume........ MAN these things are so tasty! I wonder if the big Davidoffs taste as good as these Demi-Tasse'....


You know...I never really tries a small RG stick too much. The smallest was an Indian tabac that I picked up recently...It was prob a 40 or so RG. Not bad. I have heard that the smaller sticks have pretty pronounced flavor. Im suprised to hear that as In my earlier days of smoking i picked up on the larger RG sticks having more flavor. I may have to give them some additional time. thankls


----------



## Ceedee

I'm thinking of going out and lighting up an O Bold I picked up today... He, he.


----------



## sonick-cl

mrgatorman said:


> You know...I never really tries a small RG stick too much. The smallest was an Indian tabac that I picked up recently...It was prob a 40 or so RG. Not bad. I have heard that the smaller sticks have pretty pronounced flavor. Im suprised to hear that as In my earlier days of smoking i picked up on the larger RG sticks having more flavor. I may have to give them some additional time. thankls


I have to admit, I am now completely partial to smaller ring gauges. I very much preferred larger ringe gauges for most of the time I've smoked, but within the last couple months have fallen completely in love with the small ring gauges. I am only hypothesizing, but it seems with the smaller gauge, the wrapper is able to play a much larger role in the taste profile due to the ratio of wrapper (and binder) to filler. There are a few cigars that are much better in the larger ring gauges, but by and large I am now a total devotee to the corona, lonsdale and perfecto, in that order. Perfectos I like because the ring gauge varies the length of the smoke from 0 to whatever to 0..... varying taste ratios  Or I could be smoking crack and all of this is purely an aesthetic preference, LOL. I definetely would wager that if you start smoking coronas and lonsdales you will be HOOKED  And the Demi-Tasse, OMG, if you ever see the little boxes of 10 at your B&M, snag one, or 10 if you are working with that type of budget! I'm out now and I'm fiending.......


----------



## Labman

I had a Diamond Crown Maximus #5 Robusto. It was a damn good smoke!! Look for the review sometime soon.


----------



## chrisguinther

Montecristo Petit Edmundo. This is a great cigar. I just can't get enough of them. 9.4/10 easily.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

I had a La Flor Dominicana 2000 last night. It was OK, but i prefer th Double Ligero Chisel


----------



## Chuffy

Sunday night; Montecristo Wh. Espec. #3, then a Fuente Rothchild Nat. I think I enjoyed the Fuente better, although there's a lot to be said for the MC White.


----------



## ldostlund

I had an onyx black prince and a bottle of Coppola Merlot 2004. They were good together. There was a bit of sweetness in the wine that was brought out by the sweetness of the wrapper. I shouldn't have drank the whole bottle though. I am in the doghouse with the old lady.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had an Nording this morning...what a great cigar and a good value too!


----------



## boomshay

last night lit up a padron 3000 maduro, very nice smoke


----------



## Chuffy

bobbyg29 said:


> Had an Nording this morning...what a great cigar and a good value too!


I love Nordings flavor/aroma, but I have had burn problems. You?


----------



## Ceedee

BadMormon said:


> I love Nordings flavor/aroma, but I have had burn problems. You?


You know, that is perhaps one of a few sticks in recent memory that I do not remember having any burn issues whatsoever. Interesting. I love the flavor of these. One stick I will continue to purchase...

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Finishing off an Oliva Serie G robusto. A wonderful, balanced smoke. I really enjoy these! 

CD


----------



## thisone326

yesterday: Natural Dirt, Sancho Panza Natural Robusto


----------



## AngryFishH

Smoking an AF Sun Grown Double Chateau right now. It was hiding inside a travel humidor I was preparing for camping... It's like Christmas in the summer.


----------



## mrgatorman

sonick said:


> I have to admit, I am now completely partial to smaller ring gauges. I very much preferred larger ringe gauges for most of the time I've smoked, but within the last couple months have fallen completely in love with the small ring gauges. I am only hypothesizing, but it seems with the smaller gauge, the wrapper is able to play a much larger role in the taste profile due to the ratio of wrapper (and binder) to filler. There are a few cigars that are much better in the larger ring gauges, but by and large I am now a total devotee to the corona, lonsdale and perfecto, in that order. Perfectos I like because the ring gauge varies the length of the smoke from 0 to whatever to 0..... varying taste ratios  Or I could be smoking crack and all of this is purely an aesthetic preference, LOL. I definetely would wager that if you start smoking coronas and lonsdales you will be HOOKED  And the Demi-Tasse, OMG, if you ever see the little boxes of 10 at your B&M, snag one, or 10 if you are working with that type of budget! I'm out now and I'm fiending.......


Well a side effect of smoking the smaller ones that would benefit me completely is the time it takes for a stick...Sometimes i dont get to finish my stick because of time and it was too big of a stick. When you spending the money you are extra on a bigger stick...well it seems like a waste to me.


----------



## Architeuthis

I found a pretty old AF Hemmingway this afternoon while doing some rummaging around in the deep dark depths of the humidor. Pretty good...


----------



## alanf

I've spend the last few days on the coast of CT and fortunately I found 2 nice cigar shops. One in Guilford and the other in Old Saybrook. Both had cigars I haven't been able to find locally, so I was in heaven. Last night I had a CAO Gold Maduro and a Nordling. Today was a Perdomo Lot 23. I enjoyed them all.


----------



## Labman

RP Edge Missile - Maduro. Damn good smoke! Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Fr8dog

Crown David Nomi Corojo


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Oliva Serie G toro size at lunch and a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label this evening...both very good cigars!


----------



## cabaiguan

Smoked a La Flor Dominica Double Ligero. A full bodied cigar and then some. This is a fabulous smoke if you are into really full bodied sticks. I highly recommend it.

Cabby


----------



## Webmeister

Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Belicoso - one of my "everyday" sticks. You just can't go wrong with Rocky!


----------



## sonick-cl

Cusano C10 Corona, good stuff!


----------



## MattLamb

Baccarat :mrcool: simply delicious


----------



## boomshay

tried my first oliva while watching King Arthur, it was the series O

a nice big cigar for a great long movie!

i was a bit worried about draw problems but after letting it dry box for awhile it was a near perfect draw


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Smoked a 5 Vegas Series A Last night. As usual it was a nice and flavorful Maduro, actually one of my favorite Maduro Cigars


----------



## AngryFishH

Graycliff Emerald Candella President here. Review to come.


----------



## Ceedee

cabaiguan said:


> Smoked a La Flor Dominica Double Ligero. A full bodied cigar and then some. This is a fabulous smoke if you are into really full bodied sticks. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Cabby


Nice stuff Cabby! Good to see your butt back posting! 

Were you a bit woozy afterwards ??

CD


----------



## jitzy

so yesterday i golfed in a golf outing and said to myself "self what should i smoke at the outing" and came up with what turned out to be the perfect choice the hemmingway masterpiece maduro yes maduro it was about 3 years old and my god it was freeking amazing i lit it up on the third hole and smoked it till the very last hole . what a great cigar i wish these were available more than once a year.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty

Webmeister said:


> Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Belicoso - one of my "everyday" sticks. You just can't go wrong with Rocky!


I'm on a 12 step plan for the Cuban Blend-the seconds of those are just as good too.


----------



## TrainSafe

Trying something new tonight-

A Cusano "Legends" series that I bought off CigarBid. I'm just starting, but the flavor is good and it is making lots of beautiful smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote
A quick smoke, but an old favorite.

Give them a year of age and they are gold.
:biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister

I get to work from home a couple of days a week, and this was one of them. RP Junior 1990 on the front porch to get me through a conference call before lunch. Wrapped up the work day with a Gurkha Master's Select #2 perfecto - exquisite. Since today is the 8th anniversary at my current employer, I have a couple of Zino Platinum Sceptre's to choose from tonight. Will it be the Chubby or the Grand Master?


----------



## xavier_chino

I had an Ashton ESG today amazing cigar it was a little over humidified but thats better then under imho. Relaxed at a new B&M in the area with a couple of freinds and a beer great times


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Just finished another Indian Tobac Cameroon Legend. So far I am really impressed with this cigar, especially for the cost.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Trinidad Maduro - not a bad smoke at all,
but I don't think it's worth it for the price.


----------



## jitzy

smoked a AF Anejo 55 at work last night and could say hands down the best of the anejo's i personaly think it blows the shark away.


----------



## alanf

Last night I had a El Rey del Mundo Robusto. While this cigar seems to get pretty good reviews, I didn't care for it. Maybe I had a bad stick but it had bitter overtones until the last 1/3 of the smoke. Definitely not one that I would try again.


----------



## Ron-cl

Sorry you didn't like it, I think the El Rey del Mundos are great, don't care about the tissue wrap but love the smokes. Hey if you bought a box and don't like them just send them on to me.


----------



## cigarlvr-cl

So far today its been a Gispert Maduro this morning and a RP Vintage 1990 for the lunch hour. Both great smokes!


----------



## alanf

Ron said:


> Sorry you didn't like it, I think the El Rey del Mundos are great, don't care about the tissue wrap but love the smokes. Hey if you bought a box and don't like them just send them on to me.


If I had a box, I would send it.  I just purchased one stick, which is why it may have been a bad one, but I'm not anxious to try another.


----------



## silentjon

So far today, a RP Sungrown and a Padilla Miami.


----------



## Webmeister

I bought a couple boxes of RP Missiles about 3 weeks ago. They were a little moisture-deprived when they arrived, so I have been letting them slowly work their way back to normal. 

I fired up a Corojo a few minutes ago. Nice...


----------



## countnikon

Sancho Panza Double Maduro and a CAO Brazilia Pirhana.


----------



## Webmeister

countnikon said:


> Sancho Panza Double Maduro and a CAO Brazilia Pirhana.


I was considering each of those tonight as well. Alas, I only have one Sancho left and it was a management call between the Brazilia and the RP. Good call on your part - 2 of the sticks I recommend to others!


----------



## countnikon

Webmeister said:


> I was considering each of those tonight as well. Alas, I only have one Sancho left and it was a management call between the Brazilia and the RP. Good call on your part - 2 of the sticks I recommend to others!


I really enjoyed them. Unfortunately it was my last CAO cigar. It will be ok though. I doubt they will stop producing them any time soon.


----------



## Fr8dog

Fonseca Cubano Limitado Belicoso Corto


----------



## ashauler

This morning's surprise was a CT signature collection robusto........mmmmm, mmmmmm, good!!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

LFD Double Ligero Chisel Natural today. Awesome powerhouse smoke..like eating a handful of peppercorns!


----------



## silentjon

So far a Oliva Series G Maduro and a Padilia 1932.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Just smoked an Oliva Special S, which was killer, and a #108 blind review stick!!!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Smoked a Joyo de Nicaragua 1970 for the first time tonight. I really enjoyed it, nice flavors and volume of smoke.


----------



## Ceedee

Man, I am loving the Oliva cigars lately. The Serie G are a new favorite. Man, Sam... why are Oliva cigars so delicious? :lol:

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Occidental Double Broadleaf Maduro
:biggrin:


----------



## OutlawD

Well lets see if I can remember them all.

Cabaiguan Belicoso
Fresh rolled Pepin Blue Label
Padilla 8&11 Salamon-18 Months Old
Pepin/Tropical Baseball Bat-Approx 4 years old
2-Pepin Blue Magnates-1 year old each

I think that was all, yeah that was pretty much it:biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee

OutlawD said:


> Well lets see if I can remember them all.
> 
> Cabaiguan Belicoso
> Fresh rolled Pepin Blue Label
> Padilla 8&11 Salamon-18 Months Old
> Pepin/Tropical Baseball Bat-Approx 4 years old
> 2-Pepin Blue Magnates-1 year old each
> 
> I think that was all, yeah that was pretty much it:biggrin:


Now THAT's a great start (ha) to the weekend! Nice stuff! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister

2005 Bolivar Lonsdale - only had 3 of these left (now 2), so I've been saving them. Decided tonight was the night! These have been fermenting in my humi for a long time and it was worth the wait!


----------



## BlueyHK

Gifted a Partagas 8-9-8 last night. Good cigar but had some burn issues.


----------



## Architeuthis

Since I can finally get into it again, I had a Boli beli and a Siglo I, both about four years old.


----------



## sonick-cl

Cusano C10 Corona (again)


----------



## DGreekStallion

Just had a vintage Rock Patel from 1990, it was freaking fantastic! One of the best smokes I've ever had.

I definitely want more Rocky Patels if I can get my hands on those bad boys!


----------



## Labman

Oliva Serie G Maduro. One of my all time fav's...they're delish!


----------



## DGreekStallion

Labman said:


> Oliva Serie G Maduro. One of my all time fav's...they're delish!


You gotta try the Rocky Patel Vintage if you can get your hands on one.

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Labman

DGreekStallion said:


> You gotta try the Rocky Patel Vintage if you can get your hands on one.
> 
> Absolutely fantastic!


I haven't tried any of the Vintage yet. I've only had the RP Edge maduro and found it to be a nice smoke.

I've heard some mixed reviews about the Vintage line. But, I'll have to give one a shot to see for myself. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DGreekStallion

Labman said:


> I haven't tried any of the Vintage yet. I've only had the RP Edge maduro and found it to be a nice smoke.
> 
> I've heard some mixed reviews about the Vintage line. But, I'll have to give one a shot to see for myself. Thanks for the advice.


Your welcome, I don't know why I liked it so much, I was just so suprised, and it was from 1990, which it's only a year younger than me lol.

The guy who gave it to me said they're hard to find, so maybe if you get some, lemme know and we can maybe do a trade?


----------



## DGreekStallion

I wish my local B&M had the Rocky Patels.


----------



## Labman

DGreekStallion said:


> I wish my local B&M had the Rocky Patels.


You can buy a box of 20 RP Vint. '90 in the robusto size at Famous Smoke for $116.95...and as a special offer they'll send you an extra 5er. Here's the link:

Rocky Patel Vintage


----------



## Webmeister

RP Vintage rock! I prefer the 1990 to the 1992, but they are both great. I got the 6-pack Vintage sampler with one of my last orders from Famous. Decent price and a good way to find out which is your favorite. If you get a chance, you might also want to check out the RP Olde World Reserve - even better!


----------



## DGreekStallion

Now I gotta find some one to order them for me because I don't have a freaking credit card.


----------



## DGreekStallion

So, do y'all think I should get the sampler, or go for the big boys and get the 20-pack?

DanTheMan


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

In honor of father's day I treated myself this morning to a Padron 1926 Natural. Fantastic! Here is my review:
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=185


----------



## boomshay

last night i smoked an RASCC in remembrance of my doggy


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Currently smoking a Tatuaje P1 - Corona Gorda while grilling.


----------



## Webmeister

Another RP Cuban Blend beli this afternoon before making fresh sushi for supper. Planning to torch my last Zino Platinum Sceptre Grand Master tonight as my Father's Day smoke. Gotta order me some more Zino's as the the cupboard is getting bare...


----------



## DGreekStallion

I need a little recommendation: The Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robustos, or the Churchhills, or the sampler pack.

I'm ordering today and would just like ya'lls help.


----------



## JohnR

Gurkha G3 toro. Bold, Dark, rich ligero. Great smoke. Nubbin this one.


----------



## chrisguinther

I have to decide what to smoke tonight:

Cohiba Siglo VI
Montecristo 2
RASS
ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## DGreekStallion

Advice... I need lol.


----------



## Webmeister

DGreekStallion said:


> I need a little recommendation: The Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robustos, or the Churchhills, or the sampler pack.
> 
> I'm ordering today and would just like ya'lls help.


I like the Robustos myself. I would recommend ordering a box of RP Robustos, add the 6-stick 1990/1992 sampler for like $29, and box up a couple for me. 

Seriously though - I like them both, but your taste may be different. I think the 1992 has a touch more testosterone. The sampler would let you make that call for your next box. One thing I found out about these smokes is I want to always keep a few in the ole humi.

HTH and happy trails!


----------



## DGreekStallion

Webmeister said:


> I like the Robustos myself. I would recommend ordering a box of RP Robustos, add the 6-stick 1990/1992 sampler for like $29, and box up a couple for me.
> 
> Seriously though - I like them both, but your taste may be different. I think the 1992 has a touch more testosterone. The sampler would let you make that call for your next box. One thing I found out about these smokes is I want to always keep a few in the ole humi.
> 
> HTH and happy trails!


Thanks for the advice bro! I might try the 1992, I like stronger ones.

Danny


----------



## sonick-cl

Don Tomás Corojo Robusto....... Dumbfounded how good these are for the price, wish I'd found out sooner....


----------



## g8trbone

Tonight it is the J. Fuego Gran Reserva No.1 Corojo. 

So far a pretty darn good smoke!


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Just smoked an Illusione 68. Mr Mark (aka Shelby) sent these my way, and they are awesome!!!!


----------



## sonick-cl

John51277 said:


> Just smoked an Illusione 68. Mr Mark (aka Shelby) sent these my way, and they are awesome!!!!


Illusione are fantastic...... just wait until you try a cg:4, you will flip out at how good they are. towercigars has a few boxes, other than that you have to go straight to dion @ fumare in reno.....


----------



## Architeuthis

This was a fairly bad day for Squid, so I'm going to sit out on the front porch and smoke a Fuente Royal Salute.


----------



## DGreekStallion

Got this along with some Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Maduros... What do you guy's think?

Montecristo Discovery Edition #3 Glass Tubes










Country: Dominican Rep
Size: 5 1/8 x 44
Shape: Corona
Wrapper: Natural
Strength: Medium
Quantity: 20 Cigars
MSRP: $180.00


----------



## Webmeister

I saw those Montecristo's earlier today. Let me know how you like them. You won't be disappointed with the RP Vintage. If you are, send they my way and I'll be happy to get rid of them for you!


----------



## mills

Plasencia Organica Reserva tonight while fiddling on the guitar. Not bad, not the best though. Finished harsh, I hate that!


----------



## Ceedee

RP Olde World Reserve Maduro... reviewed as well. A wonderful smoke on a wonderful day!


RP OWR Maduro review

CD


----------



## DGreekStallion

Webmeister said:


> I saw those Montecristo's earlier today. Let me know how you like them. You won't be disappointed with the RP Vintage. If you are, send they my way and I'll be happy to get rid of them for you!


No problem. As soon as I get the Montes, I'll sample one and let you know how it is. I remember one of the forums here a while back I was saying how I didn't have any cigars. Well now I'm getting 40 in the mail.

Amazing eh?


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I smoked a Partagas 898 Varnished. Absolutely wonderful with rich, coffee flavors and a hint of spice.


----------



## DGreekStallion

Waiting for my RPs and Cristos to come in...


----------



## g8trbone

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo


----------



## JohnR

I'm smoking a new one to me. It is the 601 Red Label. 601 by EO brands are handmade in Nicaragua by Pepin Garcia exclusively for United Tobacco.

Potent cigar. Definitely full-bodied with quite a punch. This red label does not float my boat, but it was alright.


----------



## countnikon

Sancho Panza Double Maduro again.


----------



## Webmeister

Stopped by my B&M on the way home from work and tried a San Luis Rey Serie G Rothchilde with the gang. Enjoyed it enough to buy a couple more to take with me. Also picked up another RP Olde Worlde Reserve as I was down to my last one.

The SLR's were a direct result of a thread I saw here started last month. Thanks to all for a good recommendation!


----------



## kass

For my 'birthday weekend' I had, in order:
Monte #4 
AF chateau fuente
Padron '64 maduro 
Gran habano conneticut #1 
Torano signature
Don Thomas special edition corona
La aroma de cuba
Partagas serie D no.4
Thomas hinds nicaragua conneticut (the only one I didn't enjoy, horrible draw and just didnt like the flavours. But I did enjoy the thomas hinds honduras conneticut I had a while ago)


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

JohnRider said:


> I'm smoking a new one to me. It is the 601 Red Label. 601 by EO brands are handmade in Nicaragua by Pepin Garcia exclusively for United Tobacco.
> 
> Potent cigar. Definitely full-bodied with quite a punch. This red label does not float my boat, but it was alright.


That is one of my favorites! Have you tried either the blue or gold label versions John?


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

RyJ Reserva Maduro yesterday...good basic maduro.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking blind stick #101. This is a very enjoyable cigar.


----------



## dejoro-cl

Torano 1916 Cameroon. One of my favorite go-to's.


----------



## Savant

Today so far...

Royal Jamaica Robusto Maduro

Montecristo Afrique Ngorongoro 444

Royal Jamaica Robusto Maduro

Rocky Patel Original Sun Grown Petite Corona

La Luna Afrique Cameroon Perfecto #4

I should get three or four more in later after "The Deadliest Catch".

Glenn


----------



## Click2Riff

Felipe Gregorio Power


----------



## countnikon

I had an Oliva Master Blends cigar


----------



## dejoro-cl

Just nubbed a Peterson Gran Reserva toro. Very nice smoke!


----------



## JHawk-cl

Today I enjoyed a Bolivar New 2005 Toro and a Padron '64 Exclusivo Maduro.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

I just "smoked" the roof of my mouth with some hot cheese from pizza!!!!


----------



## Webmeister

Tonight's contestant was a CAO Gold Maduro - first one I've had. Not bad at all!


----------



## DGreekStallion

Hey Michael I haven't forgot about you yet with the Cristos, I'm just waiting for them to be delivered.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Smoked my first Montesino today.
It was the Toro in the Maduro wrapper and it surprised the hell outta me.
Freaking great cigar - did I little research and found out why.

They are made by Fuente.


----------



## Savant

Zino Platinum Sceptor Shorty.

Glenn


----------



## Webmeister

I am having a Gurkha Master's Select #2 perfecto with my morning latte out on my front porch. I love work-from-home Wednesdays!


----------



## MinuteWithTravis

Had a Camacho Corojo Monarca for breakfast with my coffee. Trying to figure out what to have after lunch now.


----------



## Ceedee

Just bought a 5-pack of Villiger Exports to try. I had one just now with a Starbucks Double Shot (cold) and it was very tasty! Much more so than anticipated. I may go with these as an alternative for a morning smoke or quick-take when I can. 

CD


----------



## Labman

Ceedee said:


> Just bought a 5-pack of Villiger Exports to try. I had one just now with a Starbucks Double Shot (cold) and it was very tasty! Much more so than anticipated. I may go with these as an alternative for a morning smoke or quick-take when I can.
> 
> CD


I've been curious about those. I may have to pick up a pack.


----------



## MinuteWithTravis

I keep some Villiger Premium #7s at work for back-up/emergency smokes. They don't need to be in a humidor, so they are great for the desk.

Later,
T


----------



## JHawk-cl

While hanging out at the Outlaw today, I enjoyed three fine cigars:

Los Blancos Connecticut Robusto
Padron 1926 # 6 Maduro
RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut Petite Corona


----------



## Webmeister

Well I WAS smoking a Padron 2000 Maddie until I read about Sarge's half-stache incident. The Padron went flying, hit the cement porch, and busted the wrapper all to hell. Since that was my last Padron, I fired up the RP Olde World Reserve I replaced with a stick I picked up Monday. A disaster for the Padron, but the OWR rocks!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Padilla Achilles


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Just smoked a Padilla Hybrid torpedo!!!


----------



## silentjon

Just finished a CAO MX2 Belicoso.


----------



## countnikon

Had my last SP Double Maduro with a nice glass of Glenlivet 15yo French Oak.


----------



## Architeuthis

Sancho Panza Fuerte... I tell ya, all three wrappers of this cigar impress me with their taste.


----------



## kass

architeuthis said:


> Sancho Panza Fuerte... I tell ya, all three wrappers of this cigar impress me with their taste.


I had one of those a couple weeks ago and didn't expect it to be as good as the double maduro. But I sure was wrong!


----------



## drac

started at 9 am and just finished now at 12:35 am

4 LFD chisels
2 phoenix robusto
2 la Flor Dominicana Cameroon Cabinet #1


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My first Hoyo de Monterey 1066 Dark Knight
The burn line on this baby is razor thin.

One fantastic cigar..


----------



## Ceedee

drac said:


> started at 9 am and just finished now at 12:35 am
> 
> 4 LFD chisels
> 2 phoenix robusto
> 2 la Flor Dominicana Cameroon Cabinet #1


Just 4 Chisels? I mean, reallllllllly! 

CD


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl

4 Chisels? Heck 1 makes me queasy.


----------



## drac

The most chisels I ever did in a day was 9. I remember the first time I was with Litto and told him that, he thought I was out of my freakin mind.


----------



## Webmeister

I had a Don Lino Africa this morning. Nice smoke and a great way to start the day!


----------



## tx_tuff

Oliva Serie V Robusto 5 x 50
Was a good smoke, starts of med and gets fuller as it goes. Not harsh at all.
Had one of these at a launce party at Serious Cigars last night in Houston. He is now sold out and won't have them again untill the end of Aug. after the RTDA show.


----------



## Shelby07

Padilla Achilles


----------



## CCR

Ashton VSG Wizard SO GOOD


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

After my thrill ride with the Camacho Triple Maduro this morning I decided to go with something a little more tame this afternoon so I had a RP Sungrown.


----------



## McFortner

The Nestor Pyramid I got bombed with today sure was good. I wonder what else I have to smoke next? 

Michael


----------



## thisone326

smoked my first Rocky Patel Edge. FANTASTIC!


----------



## MaytagMan-cl

Hmmm.... an Epi 2 sounds pretty good right about now.


----------



## kass

Had an AF hemingway classic maduro. I love this smoke!


----------



## Ceedee

An RP Edge Maduro torp. Smooth and just enough punch! 

CD


----------



## Nittany

roosterthomas said:


> Today, Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro. Nice change of pace.


I have a box of these and although the taste is great, they are all freakin plugged!!! I really want to like these but the construction is horrible in the box I got.

Tried to have one of these again yesterday and pitched it after about 5 minutes. Grabbed an El Rey Del Mundo Cafe Noir instead.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Just lit up a Don Tomas Corojo. Pretty tasty so far.


----------



## DGreekStallion

Arturo Fuente Sun-Grown


----------



## Webmeister

I had a RP Cuban Blend beli this afternoon, which only leave me 4 of these babys in the humi. Hope Famous gets them back in stock soon!

RP Vintage 1990 maddie tonight - these are so smooth, yet vary satisfying. Quite a bit different profile than the RP OWR I had last night. Both are extremely enjoyable!


----------



## mauied1101

Padron 64 Principe - Maduro. Love 'em. So much joy wrapped up in a little package.


----------



## DGreekStallion

Yeah Michael I love the RP Vintage 90s


----------



## Architeuthis

RP Olde World Reserve... I'm finding that I really like these sticks. Picked this one over a Master Blend which surprised even ME! <G>


----------



## boomshay

just lit up a CAO Italia Torpedo

this is my second Italia.. the first was nearly clogged so it wasn't enjoyable, but the taste was definately there, this one has a perfect draw and so far is a great smoke!


----------



## louistogie

Dang man I think your lucky!
Out here in here in Cail its over 100.

Man that Roxor sounds good.
what are you paying per stick?

p.s I just got done smoking a Partagas black, it was great!


----------



## FunkyCold5

06/21/2007
Bolivar Cofradia Palmita
ChefChris was right. A little mild-med for a Bolivar, but I enjoyed it though. Very nice and quick (30-45 min tops).


----------



## Ceedee

Starting the day off with a Fuente Short Story and a strong cuppa Joe!

Today's Short Story...

Damn, I just love that cigar... 

CD


----------



## alanf

I stopped by my local B&M and picked up 2 Camacho Triple Maduros Robustos, some Olivia G's and a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto.

As much as I really wanted to grab the Camacho, it looked like rain and I just couldn't risk having to put out the Camacho, so the Romeo y Julieta won.

It turned out that the weather held up (no rain) and the Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro was a very pleasant surprise. On the mild side but tasty. A good cigar all around. 

Now where is that Camacho? It is going to sacrifice itself very soon now - cut, light, burn - 1, 2, 3, go!


----------



## CCR

starting the day with a Cuaba Exclusivos and then moving to a padron 1926 after that I have no idea yet.


----------



## TbonePickens

i'm having a Chisel. CCR that is an interesting selection. I have a suggestion as to what you can smoke next. I said you text about it a week ago


----------



## CCR

TbonePickens said:


> i'm having a Chisel. CCR that is an interesting selection. I have a suggestion as to what you can smoke next. I said you text about it a week ago


oh yes that's a great choice:dribble:


----------



## Nittany

Smoking my first Juan Lopez today. So far so good. A darn good smoke.


----------



## MaytagMan-cl

Had a QdO Gran Corona with coffee this morning... very nice... too bad it was the last one!


----------



## tx_tuff

CAO Cx2 Beli 7 x 56


----------



## sonick-cl

I feel like a broken record.....

Cusano C10 Corona!


----------



## DGreekStallion

kass said:


> Had an AF hemingway classic maduro. I love this smoke!


I had one too... Weird.


----------



## mauied1101

AF Short Story. Short, sweet, to the point. Smoked it at a Fridays where two bartenders and a hostess said no problem (I was holding the stick). 2 minutes after a buddy and I lit up, a third bartender three days out of diapers said I had to snuff them. We let the sticks sit until my buddy and I were done with our meal, promptly lit it and puffed in his face as we walked out.


----------



## jitzy

i just had one of the Perdomo lot 23 maduro belicosos and all i could say is wow what a great smoke Nick realy hit the mark with these.


----------



## dberge-cl

I just caught some kinda chest cold crap from one of my coworkers who just flew back from Brazil, so maybe I won't smoke anything.... NAH! I will see if a ERDM Robusto Supremo will chase it out of me!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl

JLP Cremas last night, very good, it was my first one!!


----------



## chrisguinther

Thursday night I had an Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo du Roi and Friday night I had a Montecristo Petit Edmundo. Both sticks were tremendous.


----------



## dejoro-cl

So far today I've had a Peterson Gran Reserva and am currently enjoying a Gurkha Centurian DoubleX. 

I love Saturdays


----------



## alanf

Last night was a Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto out on the patio with the fire pit going. I was expecting to be disappointed but the cigar was amazing. This is must smoke for any maduro fan. But I wouldn't get up too fast after finishing one -- LOL.


----------



## MaytagMan-cl

Ended the evening with a Fonseca No. 1... nothing yet today.


----------



## Bear-cl

Last night I had a Torano Signature Robusto. Nothing today yet, but I'm thinking WOAM later if it doesn't rain.


----------



## Labman

Just finished a RP Edge Corojo. I was pleasantly surprised at the great flavours I got from this stick. Very nice!


----------



## Savant

AF Short Story.

Glenn


----------



## Jughead

Had a JFR after lunch today great stick (Tabacalera Tropical Nicaragua believed to be a Pepin Blend)


----------



## leojvs

Carlos Torano 1916. Breakfast of champions


----------



## JohnR

Labman said:


> Just finished a RP Edge Corojo. I was pleasantly surprised at the great flavours I got from this stick. Very nice!


I am smokin the RP Edge Maduro Toro. Wow. This thing really packs a punch! I think the Corojo is more up my alley. It is hard to even roll this maduro. As you said, Labman, nice flavors. Rocky knows what he's doing. Love the quantity of smoke!


----------



## Labman

JohnRider said:


> I am smokin the RP Edge Maduro Toro. Wow. This thing really packs a punch! I think the Corojo is more up my alley. It is hard to even roll this maduro. As you said, Labman, nice flavors. Rocky knows what he's doing. Love the quantity of smoke!


John, I've tried both the maduro and corojo Edge. But, I gotta say I really like the corojo...eventhough, I'm usually a maduro fan. I never tried rolling it, but I'd imagine that it's doable. 

You're right about RP, he makes great cigars. I've yet to try the Nording...but I hear it's great. Someday.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Went fishing with a friend and neighbor and smoked a Pepin red label and a 601 red label robusto!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My first Saint Luis Rey Serie G Belicoso Maduro ..
Just took my first couple puffs and
Wow, if I could find a good deal on these...
I might have a new cigar to put in my rotation.


----------



## jitzy

had the oliva serie g maduro special g last night and have to say this is becoming one of my favorite everyday cigars.


----------



## tx_tuff

Friday night: Los Blancos Sumatra wrapper (first time and last time I smoked this cigar), Ashton VSG Enchatment 4 3/8 x 60 (This is by farmy fav cigar!)

Saturday day and night: Reo and Cuesta Rey Stanfords Cameroon Reserve Pyramid #9 6 1/4 x 52. This smoke only comes out one time a year. Very good smoke


----------



## jitzy

this morning comacho triple maduro mmmm mmmm good


----------



## countnikon

AF Chateau Maduro


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Sunday Morning Bliss*

Well, I started my day with large mug of coffe and a Perdomo Cuban Counterfeit torpedo & a LGC natural toro.


----------



## JHawk-cl

This afternoon I enjoyed a Fuente Corona Imperial and a RyJ Aniversario Robusto.


----------



## Chuffy

*Don Pepin JJ*

I think it was a belicoso. Very nice. This was yesterday afternoon. Pricey, but beautifully rolled, complex in flavor, great aroma; you got to smell it to believe it.


----------



## tx_tuff

Last Night a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Sixty 6 x 60
No complaints about this smoke, very good!


----------



## ashauler

This mornings mystery cigar was.......CT 1916 Cameroon.


----------



## FunkyCold5

06/24/2007:
La Aroma de Cuba Pyramid
WOW! AMAZING! So much flavor AND smoke! Just jumped on the top of my list! Enjoyed it with a nice bottle of Bordeaux. I can't explain how wonderful a cigar it was. Not too overpowering, yet kept your tastebuds in check. I just don't know which complimented which the most, the wine with the cigar or the cigar with the wine. Either way, A MUST smoke for anyone that hasn't tried it yet.


----------



## Chuffy

FunkyCold5 said:


> 06/24/2007:
> La Aroma de Cuba Pyramid
> WOW! AMAZING! So much flavor AND smoke! Just jumped on the top of my list! Enjoyed it with a nice bottle of Bordeaux. I can't explain how wonderful a cigar it was. Not too overpowering, yet kept your tastebuds in check. I just don't know which complimented which the most, the wine with the cigar or the cigar with the wine. Either way, A MUST smoke for anyone that hasn't tried it yet.


What kind of wrapper was it?


----------



## Savant

Hoja Perfecto Costa Rican

Glenn


----------



## FunkyCold5

BadMormon said:


> What kind of wrapper was it?


Originally made in Cuba, this Honduran handmade is well-made with a dark, moist and oily Cuban seed wrapper that complements an eventful blend of Cuban seed Honduran and Nicaraguan long-fillers. The end product is a medium to full-bodied strength that's slightly spicy on the aftertaste. Donned in handsome boxes with traditional, old-Cuban style artwork, La Aroma de Cuba is a flavorful, aesthetically pleasing cigar.

I concur to everything that statement says. TRY IT!


----------



## FunkyCold5

06/25/2007
Perdomo Reserve Sun Grown - Petit Corona
Very good smoke! Started smoking around 8ish and it was just the right size to smoke before it got dark.


----------



## AngryFishH

Over the weekend while camping I smoked an AF Anejo #77 "Shark", CAO Criollo Pampa, Diamond Crown Maximus Churchill #2, and a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Lancero. It was a good weekend.

Yesterday was a Victor Sinclair 55 Sun Grown which was surprisingly good for a CI house brand.

Today has not been decided. Almost time to go harvest one from the humi.


Fish


----------



## Webmeister

Just got back from an extended weekend at the cabin. Several varieties of RP, a few Gurkha MS #2 were smoked. Stopped by JR's to pick up some Punch London Clubs that came highly recommended. Snagged a sampler that contained tonight's smoke - a Hoyo de Monterey Dark Sumatra. I really didn't have any expectations here as I have never had on before. The HdM that I'm accustomed to are a decent everyday smoke, but nothing to jump up and down about.

This Dark Sumatra however, was! Dark sumatran wrapper (go figure) with a very nice prelight aroma. Great construction with the tiniest of veins. Lots of smoke - started out as what I would classify as mild-to-medium, but grew in strength by the time the 2.5" solid white ash finally dropped. Tasted creamy mocha (chocolate/coffee) with a bit of spice every so often. Still working my way thru this bad boy. Great smoke IMHO - it's going into my rotation!


----------



## DGreekStallion

A Ghurka Special Edition X-Fuerte Toro.

Fantastic cigar, thanks Peter!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Edge Missle...Lots of earthy spice. I nubbed it.


----------



## alanf

Webmeister said:


> This Dark Sumatra however, was! Dark sumatran wrapper (go figure) with a very nice prelight aroma. Great construction with the tiniest of veins. Lots of smoke - started out as what I would classify as mild-to-medium, but grew in strength by the time the 2.5" solid white ash finally dropped. Tasted creamy mocha (chocolate/coffee) with a bit of spice every so often. Still working my way thru this bad boy. Great smoke IMHO - it's going into my rotation!


I agree with you on this one. I really like these cigars and try to always have a few around. They go great with a cup of coffee.


----------



## DGreekStallion

tx_tuff said:


> Last Night a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Sixty 6 x 60
> No complaints about this smoke, very good!


Those vintage 90's rock!


----------



## boomshay

i forgot about this thread for a couple days...

2 days ago JM's Dominican... smallest cigar i've ever had... about half the size of a PC!!.. it was insane thanks bpp!!

yesterday was a Famous Nic 3000, great as always


----------



## Chuffy

Last night--Punch Elite Maduro. It ended with more strength than I expected. This was my second or third time with this particular cigar, and so far I love the whole experience -- burn, flavor, aroma. I admit the draw was a little tight though.


----------



## Labman

Had an Oliva O Bold. Man, what a great cigar! Too bad they're out of production. :dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff

Rocky Patel OSG Torpedo


----------



## Click2Riff

CAO Brazilia


----------



## guado

An unexpected Padron 1926...yum!


----------



## Click2Riff

Whoa nice! That's on my wishlist!


----------



## sonick-cl

architeuthis said:


> 2007/04/15 I'm going to fire up something Fuente this afternoon. Had a Por Larranaga Honduran this morning with coffee.


Are those Por Larranaga Hondurans worth a box purchase in your opinion ? They look interesting, I'm going to scope some singles at the B&M thios weekend.. just looking to glean some opinions......


----------



## WOXOF

Tuesday night I had a Gran Habano Imperiales while watching Deadwood. Another great smoke by Gran Habano. I nubbed that biatch!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Work of Art Maduro
One of my favorite smokes to celebrate a special occasion.


----------



## tx_tuff

Rocky Patel OSG Torpedo
Oliva Serie O Robusto (a very good smoke)


----------



## sonick-cl

Just had a Consuegra #279 that JR blew out on special a couple weeks ago. 

This bundle is my first encounter with Consuegra, you can color me impressed! $19 for 25 sticks that are intensely flavorful and impeccably constructed. They smoke like $10 cigars. J.R. said this batch was firsts so hopefully other Connies are this good, I will definetely be trying more....


----------



## Labman

This morning, I had a Graycliff Vintage 1999...nice cigar, with lots of smoke.


----------



## Scarecrow

Think I'll go home, have a sandwich, couple of cans of "Pepsi" (work for the Police Dept and on call), lite up one of Rocky's "Nording" cigars and enjoy it before I go to sleep.


----------



## ashauler

This mornings mystery cigar was a MC platinum.....yummy!


----------



## Jughead

Had a Padron 5000 Natural tonight


----------



## Webmeister

After a hectic day closing out the fiscal year, Ceedee and I met up at Charlie's (local B&M) to hang out and enjoy a smoke. I had a HdM Dark Sumatra - those are really starting to grow on me. I am now enjoying <you guessed it> a Rocky Patel Missile Corojo. Nice way to unwind...


----------



## Labman

Webmeister said:


> I am now enjoying <you guessed it> a Rocky Patel Missile Corojo. Nice way to unwind...


Very nice! I really liked that cigar! :dribble:


----------



## sonick-cl

Those edge missile corojo are amazing...... I love the rough cut triangle box they come in too  Very reasonably priced for the flavor. 

I am currently smoking a Don Carlos #3, and it is just stellar. I had no idea these were so good or I would've gotten down with them sooner......


----------



## Ceedee

Webmeister said:


> After a hectic day closing out the fiscal year, Ceedee and I met up at Charlie's (local B&M) to hang out and enjoy a smoke. I had a HdM Dark Sumatra - those are really starting to grow on me. I am now enjoying <you guessed it> a Rocky Patel Missile Corojo. Nice way to unwind...


Had a great time meeting up with Webmeister at Charlie's. I went in for a RP Nording and had a wonderful smoke with our conversation. I also grabbed a couple more Short Stories for the weekend... It was great to get a chance to hang out and chill at the new local B&M with ya Mike!

CD


----------



## Shelby07

All the talk about LFD's made me pull out a Lancero and a couple bottles of Guinness. I'm feeling mellower than is probably legal.


----------



## tx_tuff

601 Habano Trabuco 6 1/2 x 58 
601 Ecuadorian Connecticut Toro
the Habano was better but both are very good cigars!


----------



## slcraiders

Where are people finding all these 601's. I have yet to try one..

This morning, I had yet another one of these- (cannot get enough):


----------



## Ceedee

Going in for my Sat. morning Short Story with coffee... well, I guess it's not still morning, but wtf?

CD


----------



## Webmeister

So this morning (yes 1:30pm is still morning on a weekend) I decided to try a Puch London Club Maduro with my mug of latte. I asked for recommendations on shorter smokes a while back, and several of you responded with these. I picked up a box from JR on the way back from the cabin last weekend (shows how much faith I have in you guys). I must say I am not disappointed. Pretty darn good smoke, and not too pricey either.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sonick-cl

slcraiders said:


> Where are people finding all these 601's. I have yet to try one..
> 
> This morning, I had yet another one of these- (cannot get enough):


I think the 601 are still making their way via the first big nation-wide distribution.... It was only a couple days ago that a box of the 601 Maduro Torpedos landed in the Mesa Tinderbox; long after they were announced. They should be on their way towards you soon I'd think....


----------



## lifeslittleobserver

I went to my local B&M and had an Oliva Serie G Maduro Churchill. It was good but not quite as good as their Grand Maduro that they don't make anymore.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Had an Ashton VSG earlier,
am now smoking a Don Pepin black label.


----------



## Labman

I had a Tatuaje P in the P4 size. I meant to do a review, but it wasn't a nice day, so I figured I'd do it the next time I smoke one. Suffice it to say, it's an awesome smoke! Very nice flavor!!


----------



## tx_tuff

slcraiders said:


> Where are people finding all these 601's. I have yet to try one..
> 
> This morning, I had yet another one of these- (cannot get enough):


Got them yesterday at the 601 event at Robusto's. You can get them om line at www.seriouscigars.com at a good price. And if you buy a box he has free shipping on them.


----------



## Eespidie

This was last night but since it was so enjoyable.... I grabbed up an Ashton VSG Robusto from the B&M and walked it over to Gordon Beirsch (brewery)and sat upstairs on the balcony watching the moon, listening to the street preformers, drinking, smoking and being merry


----------



## sonick-cl

Eespidie said:


> This was last night but since it was so enjoyable.... I grabbed up an Ashton VSG Robusto from the B&M and walked it over to Gordon Beirsch (brewery)and sat upstairs on the balcony watching the moon, listening to the street preformers, drinking, smoking and being merry


Was that Churchills, by chance ?


----------



## indymark

Just fired up a AVO maddie....


----------



## mrgatorman

Well killed my first Camacho triple Maduro...did a review as well...Very nice smoke...the best $11 stick I have tried thus far. Well worth the money


----------



## Eespidie

sonick said:


> Was that Churchills, by chance ?


yeah... virgil was there :biggrin: thats slowly becoming my new spot, they might be getting gurkha and oliva shortly *crosses fingers*
have to get most of my stuff at ford an haig or dons in phoenix because theres not much market for that on mill ya know.


----------



## Webmeister

Had a CAO Italia Piccolos before dinner. I love these things because it is a full body smoke that doesn't take a long time (4x38). Everything is the same as the other Italias (dark toothy wrapper and marvelous smoke) in a smaller package.

After much internal debate on whether it was going to be the RP Vintage 1990 or an OWR for an evening smoke, the OWR won out. Another good choice to cap off the night!

Now if I can just get the home theater put back together... :brick:


----------



## ilovecl-cl

64 Padron Anny Nat.
RASCC
Party Short
Tatuaje Cabinet torp


----------



## Labman

John51277 said:


> 64 Padron Anny Nat.
> RASCC
> Party Short
> Tatuaje Cabinet torp


WOW! Man, you musta really needed a smoke or 4 after cleaning out your humis and coolers! :biggrin:

Excellent choices.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Don Pepin Serie JJ


----------



## Eespidie

I woke up late soooo no morning cigar, however tonight I shall be smoking a Casa Fuente and drinking some sort of IPA I have stowed away.


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night
Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo
A Gurkha, a friend gave it to me a while back but it doesnt have a band so all I know is it was a Gurkha. Was a good smoke but the Camacho was better.


----------



## Labman

Just finished a Don Pepin JJ. It was a nice smoke...a little too light for me. But, the construction was excellent and so was the burn.


----------



## BlueyHK

I have not had the chance to smoke much lately so yesterday (Sunday) I changed this by smoking a Cohiba Siglo VI that I have had in my humidor for 6 months ... FANTASTIC. The other cause for having this cigar was to show my last act of defiance; Singapore has now joined forces with the liberal moderates and smoking in all pubs, clubs, etc is now out-lawed. Time to move countries again!!


----------



## Click2Riff

Padilla Hybrid.... again!


----------



## Architeuthis

Doing one of these Camacho Diploma's I got from The Ghostie... Reminds me that I still haven't got the camera out to copy the pics here. I'll do that in the morning.


----------



## Architeuthis

slcraiders said:


> Where are people finding all these 601's. I have yet to try one..
> 
> This morning, I had yet another one of these- (cannot get enough):


There's plenty of them at Robusto's in Houston... <G>


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My first CAO Gold Maduro..


----------



## prophetic_joe

Last night an Ashton ESG
Tonight Blind Review cigar #113


----------



## tobacmon

Monte #2 this morning with my cup of Beans -- Nice combo! It's a very nice & tasty cigar................


----------



## sonick-cl

Slow day.. had a La Aurora 1495 Robusto that was amazing.... having some insomnia so I'm currently smoking a 601 Maduro Torpedo which is very so-so compared to what I was expecting..... I already know my breakfast cigar will be an H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Petite Corona


----------



## PSO

I smoked a La Flor Dominicana Ligero L300 Maduro Oscuro lastnight it was just awesome.


----------



## tx_tuff

Marlboro Cigars said:


> My first CAO Gold Maduro..


Let us know how it was.


----------



## jitzy

right now having an Oliva serie O maduro perfecto and perfecto it is. you just cant go wrong with an Oliva.


----------



## Architeuthis

Smoking a "Secret Cigar"... Sorry guys, but Squid cannot reveal what it is... HAH! Not a CC in case anyone is guessing...


----------



## Webmeister

Marlboro Cigars said:


> My first CAO Gold Maduro..


I had one of these a couple of weeks ago at my B&M. Nice smoke and pretty potent!

After reading about John reorganizing his humi, yesterday I decided I had better do the same as I have 4 boxes coming in tomorrow. I found a half-box of Flor de Oliva Grand Cameroon figurados that I had completely forgotten about hiding in the bottom of my old humi. Two years of sleep definitely livened these guys up. Had one after dinner last night - too "relaxed" after that 2 hr smoke to do much of anything afterward.


----------



## Webmeister

Red label 601 Habano Toro at Charlie's with Ceedee tonight after a "less than satisfying" stick at a cigar tasting. Bought the 601 party pack - I have smoked several of the blue label Maduros, but never had the Habano until tonight. Those are some really good sticks - highly recommended!

:dribble:


----------



## Ceedee

Webmeister and I went to Charlie's place tonight to meet and there was a La Vencedora tasting. Sad to say that my stick was plugged horribly and tasted bitter to boot. I had to put it down halfway through. That's when Webmeister and I decided to get some better smokes. I went in for a "A. Pontillo" maduro robusto that was VERY tasty! You've seen what he smoked... much better after that and we had a great time!  

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

La Gloria Cubana Reserva figurado Felicias


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl

Tonight was an Opus XXX belicoso that I was gifted, paired with Macallan 10 year old Fine Oak single malt.
It was a nice night on the porch, that's for sure.
OH, and btw, the Opus was ALMOST HALF THE PRICE of that RyJ dog rocket I had last night. Sheeeeeeeeeesh, what passes for a good cigar some days!
Guess I shouldn't hold my breath for a gift box from G Cigar, huh???


----------



## Webmeister

I just love it when a new order comes in! I came home to find a couple bundles of Nicaraguan 3000 (Robusto and Churchill), anther box of Rocky Patel's, my annual tin of 16 Zino Platinum Sceptre Low Riders, and a 5'er of HdM Dark Cameroon. Now I just need to figure out where to store them...

Since all of these need to rest a bit, I picked a Dark Sumatra that I snagged at the B&M a couple weeks ago. Poured a glass of Chateau St Michelle Merlot 2000 and sitting on the porch with my trusty laptop listening to the fireworks.

Life in good indeed!


----------



## tx_tuff

Romeo y Julieta NO.3
CAO Soprano (wasn't that impresed)
601 Maduro Robusto


----------



## Jughead

Had a Pepin JJ last night while watching fireworks


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Don Kiki brown label


----------



## Labman

Well...that's a toughy. I went to the Mail Box today and had three packages of cigars come. I had a box of Por Larranaga Habanos, 4 Camacho Triple Maduros, 5 Short Story's, a RP Edge Maddie, and a CAO Vision. Man it's almost like Christmas up this way! :biggrin:

I think I'm going to try a Por Larranaga.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Now lighting up a Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro Principe..


----------



## Ceedee

Going with a Camacho Liberty 2006. Going to enjoy that this afternoon!

CD

Update: Just finished this cigar minutes ago... absolutely an amazing cigar! I will have a review later tonight with some pictures to boot. I am floating a bit now and need time to regroup...


----------



## Labman

I had the Por Larranaga Panatela after work...boy what a great little cigar! 

I posted a review here.


----------



## Cigar Jack

I started today while grilling with a CAO Gold Maduro. I'm going to finish the night with an Oliva Series V


----------



## AngryFishH

I'm smoking a post 4th of July Grand Habanos 3 Siglos... Very nice smooth smoke.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

RP Sungrown this afternoon and a La Flor de Cano Petit Corona this evening.


----------



## thegraduate-cl

Cohiba Red Dot corona


----------



## alanf

Camacho Diploma out on the patio watching the neighborhood fireworks show. Very relaxing.


----------



## cigar_joel

'02 Cohiba Siglo 2, drinking some pale ale and watching the neighbors shoot off stuff. It's a good night!!


----------



## Cigar Jack

Just finished off a Oliva Serie V Figurado. Damn fine cigar.


----------



## tx_tuff

Ashton VSG Spellbound, Great cigar


----------



## Labman

So I had my first Oliva Serie V figurado today. Too sum it up in one word...WOW! This was a great cigar...great flavor, great aroma, great construction. The only draw back was the burn, seemed like I was constantly touching it up. Oh well, the taste of this cigar more than makes up to the burn problems! :dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs

This afternoon... Don Lino Africa ....nice smoke...


----------



## ilovecl-cl

La Unica Camroon torpedo #1 This was a great smoke!!!


----------



## Tower

Trilogy - Natural Cameroon (robusto). It was a fairly good smoke, but I don't think I picked the correct drink to complement it. Bacardi and coke was all I had on hand.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Opus x #2 with ~9 yeas on it. Hellz YEAH.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Yesterday was a Bucanero Full Sail. Very nice maduro!


----------



## AndrewH

Just finished a Montecristo Petit Tubos about an hour ago. Tomorrow during my poker game I'm definently gonna be smoking my Punch Punch.


----------



## boomshay

for the record, i have not smoked for a full week... what is wrong with me?! i'll have to break this slump tomorrow!


----------



## sonick-cl

TGIF selection was Cohiba Esplendido and Padilla Miami Torpedo. First time for each...... both very impressive...

Trying an L.E. 07 for the first time for today's morning smoke


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Tried to Troya Clasico by Pepin Garcia this morning. Here is my review if you are interested:
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=224


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night at Robusto's
La Gloria Cubana Classic Charlemagne 7 1/4 x 54
Oliva Serie O Robusto 5 x 50
Camacho Select Robusto 5 x 50
Was a good night!


----------



## Jughead

Smoked a Ashton ESG, it was a ok smoke but not worth the money.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Smoked a La Unica Camroon series torpedo #1, and enjoyed the hell out of it while drinking a mojito w/Appletons and listening to Docs podcast!!!


----------



## tx_tuff

Jughead said:


> Smoked a Ashton ESG, it was a ok smoke but not worth the money.


What size was it, I have had the Churchill but not the Robusto.


----------



## Labman

Had my first El Cobre by Oliva today, and absolutely loved it! IMO, this cigar is the best example of what a full bodied cigar should be. Excellent construction, beautiful oily copper colored wrapper, great flavors of cocoa and nuts with a leather finish to it. It's resting smoke was very lovely, and it has an extremely solid ash. If you like full bodied cigars and haven't had this cigar yet...TRY IT!

Here's a link to them.


----------



## Jughead

tx_tuff said:


> What size was it, I have had the Churchill but not the Robusto.


It was the Robusto


----------



## tx_tuff

Jughead said:


> It was the Robusto


I will still have to try one when I find it. But I thought the same way about the churchill, didn't live up to the price.


----------



## thegraduate-cl

last night for a graduation party with some real close friends, i enjoyed a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro. enjoyable


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Had a Padron Londres today


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Now having a Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Reserve Maduro Figurado


----------



## Jughead

Had a Pepin Blue Label last night. Mr Pepin you make one hell of a cigar!


----------



## jitzy

im smoking a padillia miami and i have to say like the post above mr pepin makes a great cigar.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Signature Maduro


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Smoked my first Graycliff Espresso yesterday morning. Wow, it is well named...I felt like I had drank 10 shots of espresso about 1/3 of the way in..much different than the typical vitamin N rush. Here is my full review:

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/225/limit/recent


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Regalias Maduro


----------



## Chuffy

Yesterday afternoon: Partagas Spanish Rosado Mitco. Nice. Flavors I detected: Oak wood, butter, cream, rare steak, and something fruity. Beautiful wrapper. The only negative was some ammonia that showed up in the last 1/2 inch or so. Other than that, beautiful.


----------



## Irish Hawk

Right now I am smoking a Double happiness torpedo

But then again I am a cigar whore and the list will continue throughout the day


----------



## Labman

I smoked my first CAO Vision today. The construction, even burn, solid ash, clouds of smoke, and even band were perfect on this stogie...the only thing lacking was the taste. It's a shame but all I could pick up was straight forward tobacco taste. I never got that little extra flavor that I usually pick up from a CAO cigar. Oh well, still not bad for a quick smoke.


----------



## tx_tuff

Labman said:


> I smoked my first CAO Vision today. The construction, even burn, solid ash, clouds of smoke, and even band were perfect on this stogie...the only thing lacking was the taste. It's a shame but all I could pick up was straight forward tobacco taste. I never got that little extra flavor that I usually pick up from a CAO cigar. Oh well, still not bad for a quick smoke.


I felt the same way about this cigar.


----------



## lifeslittleobserver

La Gloria Cubana Wavell Maduro! Mmm, Mmm Good!


----------



## JohnR

It is 7pm in Iowa and the air temp is only 81, but you can cut the air with a knife...it is that humid. I did sneak out of work today and have a cigar at lunch time - a Cuba Aliados Anniversary 1924 - the little guy...about 4 inches. Tonight I am sitting here having some sort of Pepin Garcia - it has the red, white and blue label with some little USA flags? Sound familiar to anyone? I have no idea what it is, but WOW it packs a punch. A little bit strong flavored for my palate, but tasty nonetheless. This cigar came to me by way of Smokes & Aces. Thanks guys!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Don Pepin Blue Label Robusto tonight while relaxing in the backyard.... Fantasic smoke....


----------



## dHUTCH

tx_tuff said:


> I will still have to try one when I find it. But I thought the same way about the churchill, didn't live up to the price.


But they look soo cool! :biggrin: I have one of each size in the humi right now....I'm letting them get some age on them!

tx_tuff I had that La Gloria Cubana ya gave me the other night! Was a wonderful smoke after a hard days work! Thanks again bro!


----------



## tx_tuff

dHUTCH said:


> But they look soo cool! :biggrin: I have one of each size in the humi right now....I'm letting them get some age on them!
> 
> tx_tuff I had that La Gloria Cubana ya gave me the other night! Was a wonderful smoke after a hard days work! Thanks again bro!


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Felicias Maduro


----------



## sonick-cl

My two new favorites for the month..... been smoking these two exclusively for the last few days: 

Pepin Black Perla 1952 (4.25 x 40)
&
Ashton Cabinet Tres Petite (4.38 x 42)


----------



## Cigar Jack

I went down to the Cigar Tasting at the Party Source got 11 cigars for $20.

I smoked a Lempira Torpedo. Good cigar.


----------



## Ceedee

Had a Gran Habano CT #1 robusto after work. A nice, tasty and relaxing smoke!

CD


----------



## JohnR

After lunch I had a Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion Consul - these are just too strong for me! They make me all wobbly! Anyone like 'em? Trade?

And for John Time this evening, a 5 Vegas A Apostle (7x50).


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Tropical Fever Maduro torpedito


----------



## Labman

I had one of my go to cigars...Oliva Serie G Maddie. Man I love that smoke!


----------



## DGreekStallion

Padron 1964 Anniversary... Not worth the price!


----------



## DGreekStallion

JohnRider said:


> After lunch I had a Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion Consul - these are just too strong for me! They make me all wobbly! Anyone like 'em? Trade?
> 
> And for John Time this evening, a 5 Vegas A Apostle (7x50).


I have a box of Montes I don't want


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Last night I smoked and finally did a review of one of my favorite value cigars: the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro

My review in case you are interested: 
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/10/cat/3


----------



## cigarlvr-cl

HdM Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight III


----------



## Daver3283

*Siglio Vi's on the course*

Yesterday I took some clients golfing and to butter them up even more, I brought along some Cohiba Siglio VI's. The day was perfect,. not a cloud in th sky, and after nine holes we broke out the smokes to finish off the round. I have to say that these were the best cigars I have personally smoked. Not too heavy with great flavour. It took about 7 holes to smoke the whole thing. If you ever need to impress some potential clients, that is definately the cigar to do it with.


----------



## Leeneu2

Started the day with CAO Brazilian Gol. Love this cigar


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night a Montecristo Cabniet Selection Robusto size, was given to me by a friend. Was a very good smoke.


----------



## baboruger

I think tonight I will go with the Cuba Aliados Anniversary POWER natural wrapper. This is one of the 4 that I got from Frank here on the board, and will post my review of the Maduro (not much flavor) and the Natural tonight ( I tried a natural in another size but did not review it and found it to be much more flavorful). If I chicken out and don't feel like writing the review I'll go with the CI Legends Yellow Label.

Hey I just noticed this is my 100th POST!!!, Not bad for a couple of weeks...do I need a life?


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I had a Perdomo Lot 23 Toro while tinkering in the garage.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Masterblends 3 Churchill


----------



## sonick-cl

No morning smoke today..... 
Just had a Pepin Black Perla 1952
last cigar of the day will be a 3-year old esplendido...


----------



## mauied1101

WOAM... beautiful smoke.


----------



## alanf

I started with a Carlos Torano 1916 Torpedo. Yuck. I like their signature line but this one wasn't very good. The bands were on unevenly and when removed the wrapper started to come off. I just don't seem to have very good luck with torpedos. After tossing this one I picked up a Alonso Menendez robuso. Yummy. I love this Brazilian puro. True it's very rustic looking but it tastes great.


----------



## tx_tuff

Don Pepin El Rey de los Habanos Torp. very good smoke, spicy


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Fonseca Cedar Maduro


----------



## BigJack

This AM, I had a CAO Gold Maddie, on my morning commute. I'm tossed up right now, between a Vision Epiphany, or a ERDM Choix Supreme for the ride home tonite.


----------



## Lebowski

Tonight is experiment night. Going to a Bar-B-Q with other cigar lovers. I'll be lighting 2 sticks simultaneously. Padron 64, and the TNT alternative to the Padron 64.


----------



## alanf

Lebowski said:


> Tonight is experiment night. Going to a Bar-B-Q with other cigar lovers. I'll be lighting 2 sticks simultaneously. Padron 64, and the TNT alternative to the Padron 64.


Neat! Be sure to let us know how they compare.


----------



## rack04-cl

Tonight probably a Don Tomas Clasico Maduro or La Gloria Cubana Wavell.


----------



## Lebowski

alanf,

I will. Been wanting to do this for some time now. $1.50 vs. $10.00


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## g8trbone

Two nights ago was a CAO Gold Maduro (thanks CeeDee). Tonight was Blind Taste #108.


----------



## boonedoggle-cl

a Cohiba Behike!

...oh wait, that was a fantasy...looks like Padron night to me!


----------



## DGreekStallion

Christian @ Just For Him said:


> Yesterday was a LFD Factory Press II and a VSG Torp. A rather nice pairing imho.


I want to try that LFD Factory Press sooo bad.


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Gurkha Master's Select #2 perfecto last night, and tonight I'm smoking a Famous Nicaragua 3000 robusto. Think I found me a new every-day stick here! The 1000 makes an excellent yard gar too.

Saving a few excellent sticks for this weekend's consumption - thanks to Ceedee and John 51277!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro


----------



## prophetic_joe

Jose L. Piedra Brevas


----------



## Leeneu2

Had a Rocky Patel Signature last night. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! delicious!


----------



## cigar_joel

Just finished a Fonseca Cubano Limitado Toro. Mmmm Mmmm good!!


----------



## rack04-cl

Last night I smoked a Gran Habano Connecticut #1. It was a very creamy, mild smoke that hit the spot.


----------



## Chuffy

A few nights ago was my most recent smoke, and it was:

Cuesta Rey Centenario Maduro #9. I love that cigar. It's got just the right amount of that deep nutty flavor. Since it has a pyramid cap, I can always loosen up the draw by cutting further up.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had a Padron Londres at lunch.


----------



## Labman

Cuba Aliados Anniv. 1924 Short Maduro...man you talk about a great little smoke!! :dribble:


----------



## Webmeister

Had a La Aurora 1495 Robusto with Ceedee at Charlie's tonight. He had his first blue label 601 maddie. Both nice sticks!


----------



## sonick-cl

Just topped the night off with an Avo L.E. 07........ 

It was....... forgettable. Very disappointed with what felt, smelled and looked like a real treat. Low end of mediocre is how I'd rate it.......


----------



## mrgatorman

I had me a Don Peppin Blue Label robusto...very nice smoke.


----------



## Ceedee

Going to smoke a Master Series Honeyboy (4.50 x 38) with an afternoon coffee. Review to follow... 

CD


----------



## tx_tuff

Pardon 64 Anv Torpedo


----------



## Nittany

Oliva Serie G. Excellent in both natural and maduro.


----------



## Ceedee

Finished off the afternoon lawn chores with a pair of Tampa Sweethearts #50 Maddies. Damn I love those smokes! At $2 a smoke, you can't beat them with a stick!

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Smoked a LFD chisilito Maduro while it rained today!!!


----------



## sonick-cl

I am 3 puffs into an '04 Esplendido..... settling in for some Aqua Teen Hunger Force DVD and a killer smoke.....


----------



## Labman

Well, I've had my Camacho Triple Maddies for about a week or so now...and today I got around to having one. I kept putting it off until the weekend so I could just sit back without any distractions and devote all my attention to it. I'm so glad I did!! MAN OH MAN...what a freakin' awesome smoke! I loved it. :dribble:


----------



## Architeuthis

Smoked absolutely nothing today...


----------



## ilovecl-cl

architeuthis said:


> Smoked absolutely nothing today...


No DK Brown???


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Nothing today since I banged out 4 at the Oliva Serie V last night! What a great time hanging with a few buddies, Bulz and Jose Oliva! I smoked a Tatuaje Havana VI Corona and Oliva Master Blend 3 on the way down and as I arrived. Then while there, had a Oliva Serie V Lancero and Opus X torp.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Smoked a RASCC after dinner, had alot of cinamon to it!!!


----------



## Webmeister

Cuba Aliados/Puros Indios Anniversary Diademas No. 3 
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/...hp?product=237


----------



## Ceedee

Mike, great review! That port looks like a great option too. Thanks for sharing! 

CD


----------



## sonick-cl

Currently 1/3 of the way through my nightcap cigar: Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo. 

My first 8/11 and WOW why didn't I try these sooner!!! With every draw this 8/11 is working it's way through the top 10 cigars i've had of all time..... GOOD frickin stuff! 

*starts an 8/11 purchase fund*


----------



## Architeuthis

John51277 said:


> No DK Brown???


I was too busy with insurance requests, hunting for receipts and listening to Mrs Squid going crazy to take time out for a smoke. <G>


----------



## Daver3283

Went to a friends house last night and he brought out two Cohiba Siglo IV's, first time for one of those, but I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Gran Habano Habano #3 this morning...OK smoke but not one of GH's best IMO.
My full review for those that might be interested:
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=34


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night I had a Olvia Master Blend 2 and a 601 Red. Right now smoking a Esteban Carreras 1961. This cigar was rated 90 by Cigar Insider and it has a 7 year old Cameroon wrapper on it. Made at the Rocky Patel Factory. So far a very good smoke.

Ok getting down to the last third of the Esteban Carreras. About half way thru it starting losing flavor and became spongy, about two thirds thru its starting to burn hot. Was very good to start with but I'm not happy with the second half of the cigar. But the first part was good enough to give it another try sometime.


----------



## tx_tuff

Ok goinng for the CAO Gold Maduro, haven't tried one yet.


----------



## Labman

I had a SLR Series G Maddie. Man what a great smoke!


----------



## Webmeister

I love those 601 Red Habanos! If I didn't have a backlog for review, I would have one of them right now.

:biggrin:


----------



## rack04-cl

Don Tomas Special Edition Connecticut #500. A very mild creamy smoke that went really well with my afternoon coffee. Hopefully I can fit in a 5 Vegas "A" Anomaly while cooking out tonight.


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid picked up several Padron Londres maduro's for something to smoke; I like these pretty much. I was looking for Comacho Diploma,s but didn't find them.


----------



## tx_tuff

architeuthis said:


> Squid picked up several Padron Londres maduro's for something to smoke; I like these pretty much. I was looking for Comacho Diploma,s but didn't find them.


Hey Squid I have been told they have them at The Briar Shop 2412 Times Blvd 713-529-6347. Good luck, I know you like them.


----------



## sonick-cl

Webmeister said:


> I love those 601 Red Habanos! If I didn't have a backlog for review, I would have one of them right now.
> 
> :biggrin:


Did you order those cg:4's yet ?


----------



## sonick-cl

I'm an inch into an Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto...... so far this is a very very tasty, high-quality maduro. I might need to score a box of these badboys....

Smoking while listening to the new Dogwatch episode of course


----------



## thegraduate-cl

RP Sun Grown. good smoke


----------



## Ceedee

Finished the evening with a Bell's Oberon ale and a A. Pontillo Maduro Robusto followed by an Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Robusto and a Dogfish Head Raison D' Etra Ale. That was a fun evening 

CD


----------



## thisone326

CAO MX2 while playing disc golf!!!

great day, great smoke


----------



## Barnz-cl

Indian Tabac Cigar Co Limited Reserve Series A


----------



## Ceedee

A Fuente Chateau Maduro. A great go-to smoke!

CD


----------



## burritosdaily

Oliva MB3 today for me... at Robusto's in Katy... second one of those I have had and enjoyed both of them.


----------



## sonick-cl

I can't stop smoking these Pepin Black Perla 1952's...... 
Everytime I grab a different cigar from the humi, I think about the pepin, and go straight to it..........
I've done this before, I'll get sick of them after I plow through a couple boxes.....


----------



## Click2Riff

Famous Nic 3000


----------



## Daver3283

Since I received a bundle as a gift, I have been really enjoying the Cohiba Siglo II's


----------



## baboruger

Click2Riff said:


> Famous Nic 3000


how are these any good?


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

_Montecristo Vintage '93 Club Cabinet No. 30_


----------



## Architeuthis

I stole an LG from my son's humidor, which I'll be lighting in a minute... <G> My replacement "Big Box" arrived today so I wanted something to celebrate with while it spends some time getting primed...


----------



## boomshay

> how are these any good?


the famous nic 3000s are very good fullbodied smokes, i go through one or 2 a week (when smoking regularly...)

for the record its been a week and a half since my last stogie.... sooo busy lately


----------



## g8trbone

Just finished Blind #109. Not bad for a mild cigar. Lacking flavors though.


----------



## Barnz-cl

Gurkha X Fuerte


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a Fuente Hemmingway Classic and drinking a Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA!

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Moved on to a J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1 beli. LOVE this cigar! 

CD


----------



## Labman

CAO Mx2...very nice smoke!


----------



## forgop-cl

baboruger said:


> how are these any good?


One of the best cigars you'll find under $3. It also is made by a very highly respected producer of cigars on this forum.


----------



## forgop-cl

Ceedee said:


> Smoking a Fuente Hemmingway Classic and drinking a Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA!
> 
> CD


Smoking a Fuente, eh poser? lol


----------



## tx_tuff

Rocky Patel OSG and that sumb!tch would not burn right for anything!


----------



## Architeuthis

forgop said:


> Smoking a Fuente, eh poser? lol


Only if he was posting that message on his iphone while driving his jag...


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion

My review is posted here if you are interested:
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=243


----------



## prophetic_joe

Last night Oliva Serie O perfecto. Pretty darn good smoke I had a little bit of a problem with the draw at first but I just used a toothpick on it and fixed it right up.


----------



## Bullybreed

I had a gurkha master select (im a gurkha Ho) for breakfast a vegas apex for lunch and now a Don Thomas special edition for brunch..


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had an Illusione 88 this morning. I found it to be a good (not great) sweet, mild smoke.

Here is my full review if you are interested:
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/244/limit/recent


----------



## sonick-cl

Illusione CG:4 (my fave) 
And another Pepin Black Perla 1952

So far......


----------



## Barnz-cl

Rocky Patel 1990


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Gurkha Master Select #2 perfecto for lunch, and having a RP Edge Missile Corojo now. My Illusione cg:4 order came in this afternoon, and I am exercising great self-control to let them rest a bit after the long trip from CA.


----------



## JHawk-cl

Sunday while at the Outlaw, the owner handed me a custom rolled cigar from the opening of his other shop back in 1997. It was a Perdomo -- I have not liked the other Perdomos that I have smoked. Tonight while hanging out with a fellow BOTL, I fired it up. I was pleasantly surprised at how good this cigar tasted!!


----------



## Bullybreed

for dinner had a montecristo got a major nicotine buzz,and desert a gurkha legend perfecto.


----------



## Labman

I didn't smoke any cigars today. Instead I tried out my new pipe...It was nice!


----------



## AragornElessar86

Punch Gran Puro


----------



## dberge-cl

Ahh... this afternoon I endulged myself in a Camacho, yes, the Triple Maduro 6 X 60. It was delicious with an incredible amount of smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Perdomo Cantero


----------



## tx_tuff

Oliva Serie O, I'm telling for the money its hard to beat this baby.


----------



## Bullybreed

just finished my nite cap with a Ashton cabinet select


----------



## Ceedee

Had a J. Fuego Corojo #1 Corona on the ride home from Atlanta. An awesome smoke... 

CD


----------



## Viper139-cl

Just finished off a Cusano 18...tasty little morsel!


----------



## tx_tuff

Just had me a La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro No 5


----------



## Chuffy

Last night: Don Pepin JJ Belicoso. Leathery, peppery taste. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid could not resist!!! This afternoon I'm enjoying the heck out of the RASS that Jumpin' Johnnie sent me! <G>


----------



## Webmeister

Enjoying an Illusione cg:4 tonight. Unbe-freakin-lievable! Move over Rocky!


----------



## Barnz-cl

Cubita Spanish Market Selection with JW Black. My first Cubita and it was great with the scotch.


----------



## tx_tuff

Coronado by La Flor Dominicana, first time having one of these. Very good cigar!


----------



## JHawk-cl

My wife had to leave early this morning on a business "trip" (she flies to Indy and back today). Since I was already up I decided to smoke! I went with a Montesino Classic Diplomatico.


----------



## Labman

I'm not sure yet...just had to make this post because it's the 1000th reply in this thread. Cool huh?


----------



## smokin'Jef

Hmmmm...my choices today are gonna be as follows: 
RyJ 1875, 
RyJ Reserve maduro, 
or H.Upmann Vintage Cameroon.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Smoked a Padron Londres Maduro earlier in the morning,
now reaching for a Rocky Patel Sungrown.


----------



## Leeneu2

Oliva Series O - perfecto. Delicious!!!!!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Puros Indios Viejo...one of my favorite mild cigars. Here is my full review:

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=250


----------



## Daver3283

Played golf today. Brought some cigars, but there were no takers so I had to smoke both Cohiba Siglo II's myself. couldn't let the other back in the humidor once it had left.


----------



## leojvs

ISOM Fonseca Cadet. Ooohhhh, smooth!


----------



## tx_tuff

Bucanero Texas Star Maduro 6 x 50, first time having this cigar. Good draw, great burn and a very good taste. Will smoke em again!
Romeo y Julita Reserve Maduro Toro 6 x 50. This is always a good cigar but the Bucanero was better.


----------



## Ceedee

Daver3283 said:


> Played golf today. Brought some cigars, but there were no takers so I had to smoke both Cohiba Siglo II's myself. couldn't let the other back in the humidor once it had left.


Ha! Nice stuff there! Just like the Marines - never leave a buddy behind! 

CD


----------



## sonick-cl

Just fired up my nightcap...... Illusione cg:4... my last one, I need to re-up pronto!


----------



## Ceedee

An Oliva Master Blend 3 Robusto on the leather couch in the garage... fine smoke for a lovely afternoon!

CD


----------



## Steve D-cl

Today was Blind Review Cigar #106. Will post my review a little later but I'll go ahead and say I really enjoyed it. Yesterday Was a Grand Habano Siglo 3 corona - another very enjoyable cigar. I typically only smoke one or two a week so this has been a really good cigar week!


----------



## Ceedee

Finished off the afternoon with a RP Vengeance! Man, what a nice maduro! Smooth cocoa and leather with a bit of woodiness. Very impressive cigar!

CD


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Fired up an El Cobre today. What a powerhouse!! Excellent!


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl

Just finished a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro torpedo.....wonderfully built, great cigar for a bargain price. The construction and ash were beyond reproach, full bodied without being overpowering. All in all, a terrific smoke.


----------



## indymark

Celebrated my 1st anniversary today. Yesterday had a Comacho corojo in the afternoon. Fantastic dinner at a great resturant, drinks at Claddagh Irish pub with a cuban Punch Punch (Fantastic smoke!). Today enjoyed a VSG with some Jamesons and recieved a Opus X from my bride tat I think I will save for next years anniversary.
Great weekend!!!


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Got to keep it simple with the Partagas Black. Nice evening cigar, especially paired with some delicious water...on the rocks.


----------



## Webmeister

Haven't had a lot of time on the 'puter this weekedn as dialup is very slow and there is no broadband at the cabin.

I opened a box of RP Edge Maduro and had one Friday night. Smoked an Illusione 68 Saturday night - small stick, but such a great smoke! Fired up a Famous Nic 1000 Churchill Sunday while doing some landscaping and carpentry work. Tasted great, lasted for about 2 hours, and didn't knock me on my arse so I could concentrate on using the power tools.


----------



## Bullybreed

decided to start the morning with a vegas series A and a whisky..corner stone of any nutritious breakfast


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night had a CAO Maduro cole05 bombed me with. Nice.


----------



## Bullybreed

after i recovered from the devestation of my kitchen I broke out a fonseca montasa 30th anniv


----------



## Ceedee

Rocky Patel Edge Toro is tonight's fare... A very tasty cigar!

CD


----------



## Webmeister

It rained all day and I didn't get/have to do any work on the projects I have going on outside. Celebrating tonight with an Illusione cg:4 I brought up for the extended weekend. I am lovin' these things!


----------



## Halon

About 1" into an Epi #1 gifted to me by a wonderful brother!


TYLER


----------



## ilovecl-cl

I had a White Owl grape the other day!!!! I even did a small review of it!!!


----------



## tx_tuff

Bullybreed said:


> after i recovered from the devestation of my kitchen I broke out a fonseca montasa 30th anniv


So how are those sticks, have been seeing them around alot but haven't tried one yet.


----------



## tx_tuff

Smoked a VSG Tres Mystique
Small smoke but freaking bada$$


----------



## mrpunch

Smoked Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles with a couple of friends. Rockin' little stick. If a Partagas Short is my favorite island petite, this is my favorite Nicaraguan petite. Given both - I'd just have to choose what mood I was in.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Just lit up a CAO Italia for the afternoon before heading out to run errands.


----------



## Oliva fanatic

im starting out with a oliva serie V in about 15 minutes and later tonight going to a domincan that i dont even know the name of seeing as my uncle brought me a box back from mexico and have yet to see them...im so excited to see what i got...


----------



## boomshay

FINALLY GOT TO DO SOME SMOKING last night... it had been around 2 and a half weeks since my last cigar and i finally got to smoke a few stogies last night... all were blind review smokes so i'll be getting 3 more reviews up for the #6 tasting pannel sometime today


----------



## Bullybreed

am smoking a RP old world reserve nat


----------



## SmokinDVM

Smoked an IT Super Fuerte after lunch.
Just nubbed a Padron 1926 #2 maddie.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

A rare 2 cigar day for me yesterday...Oliva Series G Maduro (always good) and a Peterson Gran Reserva (not so much). Reviews of both are posted if you are interested...


----------



## sonick-cl

Sancti-Spiritus by Pepin Garcia for Cigar King.... Torpedo..


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote


----------



## Labman

Okay, so I've had the blasted head cold for the past week...but today come hell or high water I'm gonna blaze up a stogie. Haven't really decided what yet...


----------



## Architeuthis

Wednesday morning Squid had a "Mombacho Thermonuclear Triple Ligero" (I kid you not on the name) and it certainly was tasty! Went well with the Blue Mountain coffee. This stick (in a smaller size than the one I had) is now on Squids Buy List.


----------



## alanf

A Perdomo Lot #23 Toro. Very tasty.


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying a beautiful Camacho Maduro (not the triple) torpedo. A tasty smoke for a beautiful eve...

CD


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

Fonseca Cedar No. 4 w/ a couple fingers of JW Red...:redface:


----------



## Webmeister

601 Nicaraguan Habano (Red label) Rabito - nice...


----------



## Jughead

Webmeister said:


> 601 Nicaraguan Habano (Red label) Rabito - nice...


That's weired had the same thing tonight also,


----------



## sonick-cl

Scored a box of Ashton Cabinet Tres Mystiques...... having the inaugural stick now...... good stuff!!!


----------



## Labman

I finally had a cigar today for the first time in a week...damn flu! :mumbles:

Anyways, I had a Cuba Aliados Maduro...I gotta tell you I'm really digging this cigar. Very nice!


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Montesino Cesar #2, cheap, consistent maduro...


----------



## leojvs

right now its an A. Fuente gran reserva. its only a small sucker, but wow. Very first puff I got a marzipan taste. Mmmm. has not to re appear though.


----------



## leojvs

pic.........


----------



## tx_tuff

Tatuaje Series P2 (Robusto)


----------



## smokin'Jef

Lit up this La gloria 'bout a half ago. Mmmm...nice....


----------



## smokin'Jef

smokin'Jef said:


> Lit up this La gloria 'bout a half ago. Mmmm...nice....


Started out nice and spicy, mellowed out some, but stayed smooth, creamy, and robust as hell. Wow. A fine cigar. Haven't had a Gloria in a long time, glad I have a couple more to light up.


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid is gonna do some R.P. Olde World sticks tonight probably... <G>


----------



## JohnR

Padilla Hybrid - torpedos away!


----------



## ilovecl-cl

601 gold label!!!!! churchill


----------



## dowellmichaeld

601 Maduro and a Heineken...'nuff said.


----------



## Webmeister

Oliva Serie V Double Robusto with Ceedee at the launch event in Charlotte. That is one very tasty cigar!


----------



## dowellmichaeld

I still haven't gotten a Serie V. I don't have any big B&M's where I'm stationed, North Dakota. Hopefully, I'll catch some online when the online retailers get them in. I can't wait! MDD.


----------



## Gatormoye

Just finished smoking a nice Fuente churchill while I moved the lawn. Trying to decide what to smoke tonight. Maybe a forbiden one.


----------



## RGianelli

Last night smoked a Tatuaje VI Artitas Torpedo..I was really nice..


----------



## kass

Just lit up an OWR.


----------



## JohnR

A Roly. I am preparing myself for life after the tax increase. LOL! Actually, this one has some age on it now, and it isn't half bad for a buck.


----------



## ER Doc

Just had a Flor de Oliva Corojo (all the talk about Corojo made me pull this one of the humi). Tasted just great, but it kept going out because I was too busy digging a new flower bed for the wife. I've got a few more in the humi, so I'm planning on trying to "enjoy" one at another time.


----------



## g8trbone

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979

Thank you Joel!

Guys, if you have one, this is Joel's pick for July, please get over and review it!!!


----------



## Labman

I had a Don Kiki Brown Label that Boomshay sent me in a P.I.F. package. It was pretty good...with some age on it, this could be a fine stick.


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night had 
601 Nicaraguan Habano
Coronado by LFD
Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## Labman

tx_tuff said:


> Last night had
> 601 Nicaraguan Habano
> Coronado by LFD
> Camacho Triple Maduro


Wow...Frank, I love the way you roll man!!


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had an 05 Trinidad Coloniales. The draw and burn were good, but it was really lacking much flavor. Reminded me of the H. Upmann Mag. 46 I have in their sick period.


----------



## Baby Gorilla

I enjoyed a nice Tatuaje East Coast blend. Little lighter then most of Tatuaje's other blend but real flavorful.


----------



## Gatormoye

Just had a 64th anv Padron. Maybe have another tonight. I love those cigars.


----------



## sonick-cl

I am on a self-imposed short hiatus..... I smoked through 2 boxes of pepin black perlas so quick I blew my taste buds out. I had an ashton classic and couldn't taste ANY of the subtelties... so I'm giving my system some R&R! Will probably try an Ashton Cab Tres Petite on Wednesday, which will be 5 days. 

Self-taught lesson: never smoke full-bodied smokes 3xday, day-in and day-out with no breaks !!


----------



## Leeneu2

started the day with a chateau real. last night had VSG enchantment. AMAZING!!!


----------



## alanf

I was in an adventurous mood while at the local B&M and against all reason I picked up a Drew Estates Root (along with a few Oliva G's and CAO Italias). I don't know what caused me to do such a thing - why would I smoke something called a Root? Oh well, I did. The good news is that it wasn't all that bad. The bad news is that it wasn't all that good especially given the price (about $7). It was pretty mild with a slight sweetness and was somewhat bland. It certainly wasn't a nubber. It's not something I would buy again since it's not a cigar that fits my taste profile. For me, it was just an average smoke. At the price point it is at, there are a lot better smokes out there that I like.

Now I need to smoke something better.


----------



## Labman

I had my first Famous Nic 3000. Wow...it's a stinky cigar, but it sure was good.


----------



## mphilipp

Just capped off a Ashton Heritage. It only had about 6month of age sitting in my Humi, needs more though. I did not like them fresh but definitley getting better. It was quite nice. Well wrapped, nice smell, and lit quickly. I will try another in a few months.


----------



## tx_tuff

Tatueje Series P (white band)


----------



## zion698

Got to try a Oliva Series V - 6 x 60 Double Toro at a local shop today. You guys have got to try it. Great cigar, hard act to follow. But I will cap the night with a Rocky Patel 1999 Vintage Connecticut if I don't get rained out.


----------



## Labman

I just finished a Cohiba Siglo II...loved it to pieces. Great little smoke! Thanks so much Daver3283!


----------



## Webmeister

It was an Oliva kinda day... Had a 2 yr old Grand Maduro with a big ole latte this morning. Excellent stick - thanks Ceedee! Tonight, I decided to fire up a Serie O I got from the Oliva event Thursday. I guess these must not have been stored in a humidified environment as it turned out to be a bit dry. The wrapper split, draw was tight, and fought to keep it lit for the duration. Not at all what I am used to from Oliva. The other 3 sticks are going to sit in the humi for a while before I try again. Gonna have something special tomorrow to make up for this one.


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night
Had a Bolivar that had been aged for 10 years thank to cole05
A 601 Black Label
A Indian Tabac
And a Por Larranaga


----------



## Ceedee

Last night - a J Fuego Corojo #1... today while cutting the grass and doing yard work, it was two Tampa Sweeetheart #50 maduros. Yumm!

CD


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had the paradoxically named Punch Rare Corojo today...

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/260/limit/recent


----------



## genettim

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Mini Belicoso tonight, but tomorrow's the real treat - I have a Fuente God of Fire 2005 Double Robusto by Carlito waiting patiently in my humidor to help me celebrate my birthday! Pictures will be posted in the next few days, I promise!


----------



## rack04-cl

Smoked a La Flor Dominicana Ligero while cooking a beef tenderloin out on the grill.


----------



## Labman

I went out in the back yard and smoked a Padron 3000. There's nothing better than a Padron on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## dowellmichaeld

LFD El Jocko Maduro


----------



## smokin'Jef

Just finished a Cusano Corojo 1997 while BBQ'n out back with some neighbors.
Gotta say, it was damn nice.


----------



## Labman

smokin'Jef said:


> Just finished a Cusano Corojo 1997 while BBQ'n out back with some neighbors.
> Gotta say, it was damn nice.


I gotta agree...great smoke!


----------



## sonick-cl

Labman said:


> I gotta agree...great smoke!


second that! Unique, outstanding taste and a consistent performer. Highly overlooked, which is fine; more for those in the know


----------



## JohnR

La Aroma De Cuba Cetro 6.5 x 44. Very nice little long corona...another often overlooked cigar from the folks at Ashton. Lots of smoke, great roller, and excellent construction. Actually, this cigar reminds me a little of the Tatuaje brown label.


----------



## RGianelli

Just finished a Coronado by LA FLor Dominicana..first 2/3rds were a really nice smoke..good flavor..it kind of fell apart..( both literally and figuratively )
going into the last the last third...and as Bob from Dogwatch says..."the cigar will let you know when to put it down.."..so I did..


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Friday night, helped a friend christen the front porch of his new house with a couple of Zino Platinum Scepter series Grand Masters. Burned great, little too much pepper in it for my tastes...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Another Padron Londres..


----------



## Slow Triathlete

I'm having a nice steak dinner that I'm going to follow with a RP Edge Maduro. These have been aging in my humidor for quite a long time. They were part of the original release before they got bands and when they used to come in the 50 count boxes at the retailer. Can't wait.


----------



## RGianelli

Vegas Robaina Famosos...Really nice cigar..Construction was perfect..Draw was slightly resistent..which I like...Burn was spot on ...Has kind of a sweet leather flavor..I've smoked this stick before..This one was the best..It had a good 8 months in my Humidor..Smoked it with a cup of coffee..Delicious


----------



## Webmeister

FoZzMaN said:


> Friday night, helped a friend christen the front porch of his new house with a couple of Zino Platinum Scepter series Grand Masters. Burned great, little too much pepper in it for my tastes...


I love the Zino Platinum Sceptres! You might try the Low Rider Lonsdale - seems to be a little less spicy to me (Chubby perfectos rock as well).

Tonight I stopped by the B&M on my way home and had a Gran Habano Corojo #5. First one of these I've smoked - delicious stick!


----------



## thisone326

last day of work before vacation and then back to school....clebrating with:

Padron Serie 1924 Annavasario #35
Oliva Masterblends 2


----------



## sonick-cl

Webmeister said:


> I love the Zino Platinum Sceptres! You might try the Low Rider Lonsdale - seems to be a little less spicy to me (Chubby perfectos rock as well).
> 
> Tonight I stopped by the B&M on my way home and had a Gran Habano Corojo #5. First one of these I've smoked - delicious stick!


*sigh* if only chubbys were more affordable..... I could live on them exclusively... NO prob...

I had planned on ordering a can of low riders on monday, which I haven't had before (16 sticks vs. 12, & cheaper than chubby, better value, same blend), but your statement that they aren't as spicy concerns me a bit, as this rich sweet spice is my favorite part of the platinum scepter series. I was hoping that with the small ring gauge and high wrapper ratio that the low rider would taste something close to the heaven that is lighting the foot and smoking the first 1/2" of the chubby. (not that the rest isnt' good, it's just that the first inch is nirvana)

Is the low rider as tasty as the chubby ? If it's too far off I'm not going to order this can I was planning on.... thx for any help webmeister....

EDIT: sorry for fragged sentences and flow, got NO sleep last night :\


----------



## Ceedee

Had a massive headache yesterday, so no stogies... Today I am starting out mild with a Monte Classic and thinking about moving on to an Oliva Serie G Maduro. Then there's that Zino that some nice BOTL graced me with... hmmm.  Yummy idea methinks!

CD


----------



## Webmeister

sonick said:


> *sigh* if only chubbys were more affordable..... I could live on them exclusively... NO prob...
> 
> I had planned on ordering a can of low riders on monday, which I haven't had before (16 sticks vs. 12, & cheaper than chubby, better value, same blend), but your statement that they aren't as spicy concerns me a bit, as this rich sweet spice is my favorite part of the platinum scepter series. I was hoping that with the small ring gauge and high wrapper ratio that the low rider would taste something close to the heaven that is lighting the foot and smoking the first 1/2" of the chubby. (not that the rest isnt' good, it's just that the first inch is nirvana)
> 
> Is the low rider as tasty as the chubby ? If it's too far off I'm not going to order this can I was planning on.... thx for any help webmeister....
> 
> EDIT: sorry for fragged sentences and flow, got NO sleep last night :\


I just bought a can of the Low Riders a couple of weeks ago. I found an impressive deal on them (way below the going rate). http://www.cigarplace.biz has the Chubby for $100/12 and Low Rider for $120/16.

I find the Low Riders to have a similar flavor profile as the Chubby. Smaller ring guage than the GM, thus higher wrapper:filler ratio. The Grand Master is a substantially bigger ring guage which I find gives it a more intense flavor. I have all 3 in my humi again. I had a Grand Master after Thanksgiving dinner last year, and had to go lie down for a while. I'll stop in the B&M in Dulles for a Chubby when I am in town visiting customers - nice, relaxing smoke. The Low Rider lasts longer than the Chubby, and was my first out of the Zino line. The Bullet is not bad either if you don't have a lot of time.

-- Mike


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl

Just finished a DPG Cuban Classic Belicoso...one of my favorite smokes for a short evening. The five inch torpedo is just a classic and the blend of the Cuban Classic is outstanding.


----------



## burritosdaily

RP Old World Reserve

First time with this smoke... I really enjoyed it... it doesn't seem like one can go wrong with RP.


----------



## tx_tuff

Ashton VSG Tres Mystique Yummy!


----------



## sonick-cl

Webmeister said:


> I just bought a can of the Low Riders a couple of weeks ago. I found an impressive deal on them (way below the going rate). http://www.cigarplace.biz has the Chubby for $100/12 and Low Rider for $120/16.
> 
> I find the Low Riders to have a similar flavor profile as the Chubby. Smaller ring guage than the GM, thus higher wrapper:filler ratio. The Grand Master is a substantially bigger ring guage which I find gives it a more intense flavor. I have all 3 in my humi again. I had a Grand Master after Thanksgiving dinner last year, and had to go lie down for a while. I'll stop in the B&M in Dulles for a Chubby when I am in town visiting customers - nice, relaxing smoke. The Low Rider lasts longer than the Chubby, and was my first out of the Zino line. The Bullet is not bad either if you don't have a lot of time.
> 
> -- Mike


Thanks a million for the info! GMTA, I too was planning on getting a can of lowriders from cigarplace.biz. Their prices are incredible; I've bought probably 50% of my boxes over the past year from them, and they are always out the same day and in great shape on arrival. I also plan on trying the Platinum Scepter Shorties as well, I love the Pepin Perlas and Ashton Cab Tres Petites which are the same size, so those might be worth trying. Need to re-up on cg:4's when tower shows them as back in also.... Looks like I'll go ahead and give those low riders a shot. Thanks again!


----------



## tobacmon

Anyone Ever Smoked A Fleur De Savane---thats What I Smoked Today Got 1 Left..Not to bad--


----------



## Ron-cl

I just got a mixed box from JRs and it had a Flor De A. Allones. I liked it and found a few for sale online, but does anyone know anything about them.

Are they just a cheapo from JRs or are they out in the real world?

Anyone else enjoy them?


----------



## Webmeister

Ron said:


> I just got a mixed box from JRs and it had a Flor De A. Allones. I liked it and found a few for sale online, but does anyone know anything about them.
> 
> Are they just a cheapo from JRs or are they out in the real world?
> 
> Anyone else enjoy them?


I've seen these at other stores (from General Cigar I believe), so they are not a JR exclusive from what I can tell. Last time I was at JR's, I was asking about a small cigar for lunch and the guy swore by the Cafe Noir.

I had a HdM Dark Sumatra last night - very good as always!


----------



## JohnR

I am smoking a few odds 'n ends tonight. First up was the Occidental Reserve Churchill. This is a very inexpensive cigar - I paid $1.40 a stick. Considering the price, this is a pretty nice smoke. Connecticut broadleaf wrapper - a little rough around the edges flavor wise, but a finely constructed cigar. I liked the flavor, but it was just a little "unrefined". I would buy a few more to have around at this price. 

Next up was another inexpensive cigar, the Indian Tobac Maduro Boxer. Wow! For a $1.80 a stick, this is impressive! The flavor is rich and satisfying. It reminds me quite a bit of the 5 Vegas A, but the flavor is kicked up a notch. I definitely would like a few more of these! Lots of smoke, and excellent construction.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1 today


----------



## Webmeister

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro for lunch - good ole standy-by that never lets me down.

I found 3 Padron 3000 Maddies when I cleaned out one of the humi's a few weeks ago. These have been sitting for at least 2 yrs now. Smoked one tonight - very tasty! Chocolate, leather, and spice in a box-press. I will need to restock these as soon as I can smoke a spot big enough in one of the tupperdors.


----------



## Labman

I smoked a J.L. Salazar that Sid sent me in a fun pack!


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a Gurkha Double Maduro that I received recently. Strange that I have never had one... very good thus far with my late night cuppa joe. A little more mild than I would have thought, but a nice smoke nonetheless!

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I was pleasantly surpirsed by my first Don Kiki Brown Label figurado tonight; 
superb draw - awesome flavors and spice. 
Wow, what a great cigar.


----------



## tx_tuff

Just smoked a Trinidad 100th Anniversary Robusto 5x54
This cigar has a Nic Corojo wrapper instead of the Dominican wrapper of their other cigars. 
Let me tell you this was a very nice smoke, good flavor, slow cool burn (close to an hour and half smoke for a Robusto!) Will get some more.


----------



## zion698

Started with a box pressed Quintero maduro that my wife bought for me. I didn't like it at all ... Got pass the first third and had to put it down. Oliva Serie V 6 x 56 Torpedo saved the day. I got one Serie V left. Will have to save that one until their are easier to get.


----------



## BigJack

I have a CAO Vision clipped, and awaiting the ride home tonite. I'll stop and pick up a Coke Zero, and the traffic won't seem bad at all!


----------



## Ceedee

Indian Tabac Maduro Boxer with a nice root beer! Nice cocoa and leathery smoke! 

CD


----------



## Lok17

Bought to fire up a Camacho Select on the back porch


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Just smoked a Padron something!!!


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Gurkha Master's Select #2 perfecto for lunch. As we speak, I am enjoying an Illusione cg:4. This is the third one I've had out of the box and they have been sitting a few weeks now. If it's possible, I am enjoying this one even more than the last. Incredible stick!


----------



## prophetic_joe

Hoyo De Monterey Dark Sumatra gifted to me by a friend. pretty darn good smoke. It had a decent little bit of spice, lots of good smoke and a razor straight burn. I definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## tobacmon

Perdomo Lot 23 a nice spicy and flavorful smoke. Lots of smoke, clean cut,wrapper very clean and nice feel.Enjoying so far.


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night
Aliados Fuerte (A cigar that is not out yet, may not even be at the RTDA but the guys from Puros Indios brought to Robusto's last night so they could get feedback from CL members! By the way a great smoke)
A Fuente Gran Reserva Rothschilds Maduro
La Gloria Cubana Maduro
Vibe


----------



## Lok17

A Padron Londres on my way to work this AM and now about to fire up an Oliva serie G mady...


----------



## ashauler

tx_tuff said:


> Last night
> Aliados Fuerte (A cigar that is not out yet, may not even be at the RTDA but the guys from Puros Indios brought to Robusto's last night so they could get feedback from CL members! By the way a great smoke)
> A Fuente Gran Reserva Rothschilds Maduro
> La Gloria Cubana Maduro
> Vibe


What's this like compared to the Aliados Doble Fuerte? I don't know if it is still in production or not, but I have smoked a few of them in the past.


----------



## brianhewitt

Haven't had a chance to smoke anything yet today, but I enjoyed a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 torpedo last night for a review on the Stogie Review. Great cigar!


----------



## smakudwn

I think ill be having a LA GLORIA CUBANA EN CEDRO tongiht. But have to wait untill after 9pm....as to that is when i get off work.


----------



## tx_tuff

ashauler said:


> What's this like compared to the Aliados Doble Fuerte? I don't know if it is still in production or not, but I have smoked a few of them in the past.


Have never had one before but they said this new stick is totaly different than anything they have ever done before. Like I said was very nice smoke and it had a pretty good kick towards the end of it.


----------



## Labman

I had a Cienfuegos by Puros Indios today. Man...there was some awesome flavors coming from this stick!!


----------



## zion698

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut robusto. Great smoke any time of the day or night. Beautiful cigar.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 to celebrate the christening of the coolerdor! FANTASTIC SMOKE!


----------



## thegraduate-cl

had my first Punch today. it was delicious.


----------



## Ceedee

Had a CAO Brazilia (graciously bombed by Slow Triathlete) which was awesome! I followed that up with a Gurkha Ancient Warrior (graciously bombed by Maduro PiPs) - very nice smoke for a late night-cap. Yum! 

CD


----------



## tx_tuff

Had a Quintessa a friend at work at work gave me. The first half was great, the second half sucked!


----------



## tobacmon

*Started with Indian Tobac!*

Started with the Indian Tobac box pressed Super Fuerte Maduro. I usually smoke mild to medium until joining this group and found some very tasty treats in the process.This is one I'm liking very much. Anyone tried these yet? If not you need to. :mrcool:


----------



## CubanLink-cl

'bout to spark a Padron 64 Monarca Maduro.


----------



## Ceedee

Fuente Short story with my afternoon coffee and cornbread. 

CD


----------



## Mtmouse

Had an Ashton VSG with Wingfan13.


----------



## Lok17

A Flor de Oliva maduro this AM with coffee, a Fuente Double Chatue while smoking some ribs for dinner (btw this smoke reminded me of why I don't like many Dominicans, save for some very special few  ), and then after the ribs I am planning on a La Gloria Cubano serie R mady... hmmmm


----------



## CubanLink-cl

CubanLink said:


> 'bout to spark a Padron 64 Monarca Maduro.


and then, after a nap, I took my boy Cannon for a walk and sparked an Oliva Series G Maddie Robusto. Good saturday.


----------



## full count

i just smoked a k. hansotia east india co. that i had forgotten all about. not memorable when i bought them, but time works wonders. what is funny is the first post i read tonite was by premiumsonly asking about aging cigars


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Fuente Hemingway Classic


----------



## Tha Criddler

Royal Corona


----------



## danashan

Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro 4 1/2 x 50. First Fuente ever for me. Nice!


----------



## RGianelli

Oliva Serie V....Very Good....


----------



## zion698

Just had a Rocky Patel Sun Grown. You could use the burn line to draw lines on paper. Great smoke.


----------



## Labman

I had an Oliva Master Blends 3 with a drink of Scotch, last night. The scotch was good...but the MB3 was amazing!! It was my first Master Blend cigar and was really impressed with them. :dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night 
Cuba Aliados Anv
Baron Ullmann & Frandisuarez (from Germany)
Gurkha I got from Joe (BullyBreed)
Don Kiki Green label


----------



## PremiumsOnly

As I type, a Baccarat Rothschild as a test drive for the non-smokers in my wedding. About an inch in I can definitely detect the creaminess, but not much of anything else. We shall see how it goes further in.

Later tonight, I'll try an Ashton I picked up for comparison. I'll post my thoughts over in the Wedding Stogie thread.


----------



## sonick-cl

Just picked up my first Oliva Serie V, "Double Robusto" I think the size is called. 
I really wish they made these in smaller ring gauges, but oh well. Getting ready to spark this up. If anyone wants a box really bad let me know because this local B&M has at least 7-8 boxes of each size still....


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

sonick said:


> Just picked up my first Oliva Serie V, "Double Robusto" I think the size is called.
> I really wish they made these in smaller ring gauges, but oh well. Getting ready to spark this up. If anyone wants a box really bad let me know because this local B&M has at least 7-8 boxes of each size still....


A Lancero will be available after RTDA. From what I hear this is Jose's after dinner smoke.

As for me, I am just fining up an El Cobre (Thanks Rob!) and I loved it. This is definitely a full bodied stink pot, but it just stinks so good... lol


----------



## Daver3283

Went to a wedding last night and a buddy and I enjoyed some Dalwhinnie Scotch with couple of Cohiba Siglio II's. It was an excellent pairing.


----------



## Webmeister

Last night had a RP Edge Maduro, and a Punch London Club for lunch today.

Worked my butt off at the cabin this weekend and owed myself something special tonight when I got home. An Oliva Serie V Double Robusto it is!


----------



## lifeslittleobserver

Just finished a Flor de Oliva. Hadn't had one in a long time. I just picked one up because of all the discussion on CL. It was certainly worth trip!


----------



## thegraduate-cl

the Punch i had on friday was so good, went out bought another one today and enjoyed it a tremendous amount.


----------



## Labman

xxwaldoxx said:


> As for me, I am just fining up an El Cobre (Thanks Rob!) and I loved it. This is definitely a full bodied stink pot, but it just stinks so good... lol


Without a doubt my favorite full bodied cigar! :dribble:


----------



## alnpd-cl

Padilla Hybrid Robusto with Johnnie Walker Green, a match made in heaven! For an inexpensive (not cheap) cigar, the Padilla Hybrid is a great smoke at double the price!


----------



## RGianelli

Smoked a Gran Habano 3 Siglos Double robusto..On the recomendation of the Dogwatch Guys..( who I was listening to while smoking )..Really a good smoke..very rich...Lots of smoke..
I used Bob's Transindental meditation technique..Very zen like...lol

Rob


----------



## smakudwn

On Friday night I smooked a La Gloria Cubana and I have to say I was a little disapointed with it. It was really spicy at first, and then mellowed out towards the middle, then got spicy again. My problem with it was the burn. I had to re-lite multiple times. Seemed the problem was that the wrapper would extinghuish. The filler would still be burning in the middle but nothing on the wrapper? It was VERY humid out side when I smoked it.....could that have been a problem? Could it have to do with the way i lite it? The taste was just OK to me.....could I have just got a bad one?

On the other had I smoked a Oliva Series G and it was amazing. No burn problems and was such a smooth cigar. All around I love it and I will be buying more of these.

By the way these were both in the same Humidor bought at the same time. They were in there about a week.


----------



## alnpd-cl

LGCs have let me down the last year or so. I was a big fan of the Serie R especially but lately they have crap! For the money, I go with something else.


----------



## bigtiny

*Any info on a brand new to me?*

This week, a friend of mine came back from Nicaragua with some Fenix cigars. For a mild smoke, this was one of the best smokes I have had in a while. However, I can't find any information on these. Anybody out there know anything about them? Please help! :baffled:


----------



## Lok17

smakudwn said:


> On Friday night I smooked a La Gloria Cubana and I have to say I was a little disapointed with it. It was really spicy at first, and then mellowed out towards the middle, then got spicy again. My problem with it was the burn. I had to re-lite multiple times. Seemed the problem was that the wrapper would extinghuish. The filler would still be burning in the middle but nothing on the wrapper? It was VERY humid out side when I smoked it.....could that have been a problem? Could it have to do with the way i lite it? The taste was just OK to me.....could I have just got a bad one?
> 
> On the other had I smoked a Oliva Series G and it was amazing. No burn problems and was such a smooth cigar. All around I love it and I will be buying more of these.
> 
> By the way these were both in the same Humidor bought at the same time. They were in there about a week.


The problem you probably had was just that the wrapper on the cigar is so thick compared to say a cameroon on the Oliva. I smoke these cigars (well the serie R mady's from LGC) all the time and I consitently get the same results you did on both. On the LGC's you just have to keep puffing, don't worry they burn cool even if you smoke fast, or relight...

On a seperate note, I had an LGC serie R mady and a CAO Brazilia. Note to self, make the serie R the last cigar of the day from now on... can't taste anything for a day afterwards


----------



## smakudwn

Lok17 said:


> The problem you probably had was just that the wrapper on the cigar is so thick compared to say a cameroon on the Oliva. I smoke these cigars (well the serie R mady's from LGC) all the time and I consitently get the same results you did on both. On the LGC's you just have to keep puffing, don't worry they burn cool even if you smoke fast, or relight...
> 
> On a seperate note, I had an LGC serie R mady and a CAO Brazilia. Note to self, make the serie R the last cigar of the day from now on... can't taste anything for a day afterwards


Thanks....i did notice that it burned cool. Ill try one again and try to keep puffing.


----------



## zion698

Ended the night with a LFD Ligero robusto. Great cigar, but it's just not the same after having tried a few Oliva serie Vs. :redface:


----------



## Webmeister

Stopped by the B&M to pick up some goodies and smoked a Gran Habano Corojo #5 Churchill while I was there. Nice smoke!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Hoyo Epi #1...


----------



## zion698

Started with a Cohiba robusto and cup of coffee.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

601 Blue Label robusto...boy do these pack a punch!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

xxwaldoxx said:


> A Lancero will be available after RTDA. From what I hear this is Jose's after dinner smoke.
> 
> As for me, I am just fining up an El Cobre (Thanks Rob!) and I loved it. This is definitely a full bodied stink pot, but it just stinks so good... lol


I had the opportunity to smoke a V Lancero at the NY event. Only 2 events out of their V tour had these according to Bulz. What a great stick and I thought the box price was great as well. There are like 30+ cigars in the box.


----------



## alnpd-cl

Had a Gurkha today that was better than the other I have ried in the past. The band was gold and brown and it had an unfinished foot (frizzly 1/4 inch before wrapper started). Have to research this one as it was gifted so I have no clue what it was.


----------



## mphilipp

Let's see. Big day here...starting with a 03 Hemi best seller, then the new AVO 778, AVO Signiture and topped it off with a maduro Cuba Aliados 1924 anni.

Damn I'm beat!


----------



## sonick-cl

Burning a La Aurora 1495 Corona as I write this. Just got a box in the mail from Holt's (complete with 6 free 1495 Robustos). 

These 1495's are REALLY REALLY good smokes!


----------



## alanf

Last night I had my first Dona Flor Mata Fina cigar. Previously, I've smoked the Alonso Menendez Mata Fina and loved it. The Dona Flor was very different but equally delicious. It smelled great and had a pronounced nutty/spicy taste. The draw was perfect and there was tons of aromatic smoke even while resting. The robusto took just over an hour to smoke at a very relaxing pace. Highly recommended.

I think that I really like Brazilian puros.


----------



## tx_tuff

Ok I got to go to the RTDA yesterday, don't ask how I'm not telling. But I did smoke 8 cigars, here they are.
1 Spag & Co. (a skull and crossbones band) good
2 Randello (Old School Cigars) not bad
3 Don Gonzalez bad burn problems, not very good
4 El Rico Habano, good cigar 
5 601 Green Label, thats right a new one and very good
6 Padilla 1932 another very good stick and a awesome burn
7 El Primer Mundo Criollo Maduro I enjoyed this smoke, surprised me
8 El Primer Mundo Rosado Oscuro started out ok but I think my taste buds were shot by this time!


----------



## Labman

tx_tuff said:


> Ok I got to go to the RTDA yesterday, don't ask how I'm not telling. But I did smoke 8 cigars, here they are.
> 1 Spag & Co. (a skull and crossbones band) good
> 2 Randello (Old School Cigars) not bad
> 3 Don Gonzalez bad burn problems, not very good
> 4 El Rico Habano, good cigar
> *5 601 Green Label, thats right a new one and very good*
> 6 Padilla 1932 another very good stick and a awesome burn
> 7 El Primer Mundo Criollo Maduro I enjoyed this smoke, surprised me
> 8 El Primer Mundo Rosado Oscuro started out ok but I think my taste buds were shot by this time!


Okay, you can't just go throwing out statements like that without filling us in a little. 

Specs, flavors, burn, construction, etc...we need more info!!


----------



## tx_tuff

Labman said:


> Okay, you can't just go throwing out statements like that without filling us in a little.
> 
> Specs, flavors, burn, construction, etc...we need more info!!


Man I didn't do any reviews on them LOL If your talkig about the 601 Green and can tell you the conctruction was great, a good looking cigar. No burm problems what so every, didn't try to hold the ash so can't answer that. A little spicy I would say a med body smoke and I'm not good at picking out flavors so I'll just leave that alone.


----------



## brianhewitt

alanf said:


> Last night I had my first Dona Flor Mata Fina cigar. Previously, I've smoked the Alonso Menendez Mata Fina and loved it. The Dona Flor was very different but equally delicious. It smelled great and had a pronounced nutty/spicy taste. The draw was perfect and there was tons of aromatic smoke even while resting. The robusto took just over an hour to smoke at a very relaxing pace. Highly recommended.
> 
> I think that I really like Brazilian puros.


Yeah, I also had that cigar yesterday... I think it was the last cigar I smoked before I had to board a plane and return to the real world, where you can't smoke anywhere and people glare at you for lighting up outdoors. Anyway, it was a great cigar! I'm glad Cigar Jack kept reminding me to visit the booth! 

tx_tuff: I ran into you at RTDA didn't I? I remember somebody telling me that that was their name on CigarLive...


----------



## brianhewitt

xxwaldoxx said:


> A Lancero will be available after RTDA. From what I hear this is Jose's after dinner smoke.
> 
> As for me, I am just fining up an El Cobre (Thanks Rob!) and I loved it. This is definitely a full bodied stink pot, but it just stinks so good... lol


D'Oh! You scooped me! I picked up a Lancero at RTDA, but I haven't had a chance to smoke it. Reportedly, even my local Oliva rep didn't know about the cigar until he got a few Sunday morning.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

601 Green Label is out and at my B/M and also online....are you sure it wasnt something else?


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Maduro PiPs said:


> 601 Green Label is out and at my B/M and also online....are you sure it wasnt something else?


He must mean the new 601 Obscuro. I am not sure of the color the label...


----------



## tx_tuff

brianhewitt said:


> Yeah, I also had that cigar yesterday... I think it was the last cigar I smoked before I had to board a plane and return to the real world, where you can't smoke anywhere and people glare at you for lighting up outdoors. Anyway, it was a great cigar! I'm glad Cigar Jack kept reminding me to visit the booth!
> 
> tx_tuff: I ran into you at RTDA didn't I? I remember somebody telling me that that was their name on CigarLive...


Yeah we meet at the Pub Sat night. It was fun!


----------



## tx_tuff

Maduro PiPs said:


> 601 Green Label is out and at my B/M and also online....are you sure it wasnt something else?


Hey I don't know who has it or doesn't I just know they told me it was their new cigar at the show. But it was also crazy there so who knows!


----------



## brianhewitt

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah we meet at the Pub Sat night. It was fun!


Yeah, that was fun! I like that pub (you can't beat an irish pub that's 2 doors down from good B&M!), and it was a great way to kick things off... well, that and the ballroom event!

Were you one of the guys handing out the cigars? I know I picked up a Don Kiki from that evening... (I need to get on that!)


----------



## tx_tuff

brianhewitt said:


> Yeah, that was fun! I like that pub (you can't beat an irish pub that's 2 doors down from good B&M!), and it was a great way to kick things off... well, that and the ballroom event!
> 
> Were you one of the guys handing out the cigars? I know I picked up a Don Kiki from that evening... (I need to get on that!)


Yeah I was sitting at the front bar when y'all starting coming in, was waiting Stogie's slow a$$ to get there LOL, yeah I handed out a couple Cuba Aliados the boys from Puros gave me to hand out (I know I gave you one) and I also handed out the Dom Kikis that Stogie brought in with him.


----------



## brianhewitt

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah I was sitting at the front bar when y'all starting coming in, was waiting Stogie's slow a$$ to get there LOL, yeah I handed out a couple Cuba Aliados the boys from Puros gave me to hand out (I know I gave you one) and I also handed out the Dom Kikis that Stogie brought in with him.


Yeah, that's right! Thanks for those! Once the alligators lower to less than a$$ level over here, I'll have to return the favor!


----------



## Labman

I had a Cuba Aliados 1924 Anniversary Diademas Natural! Man, that's one hell of a name...and one hell of a cigar too! Very nice!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

tx_tuff said:


> Hey I don't know who has it or doesn't I just know they told me it was their new cigar at the show. But it was also crazy there so who knows!


you're right though....brand new from 601...


----------



## Maduro PiPs

LGC Serie R Maddie #4


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Oliva Serie G maduro (belicoso), it's my go-to these days. MDD.


----------



## Webmeister

Too damn hot in Atlanta for a decent-sized smoke, so the MB2 that I had planned to torch was out of the question. There was a band in Olympic Park earlier, and I had a short Gran Habano Corojo #5 while listening to some tunes. After dinner at Benihana, I had an Illusione 68 while walking back to the hotel. Just got back to the room and am soaked with sweat. The AC feels great, but time for another shower!

Somebody turn down the heat!


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Webmeister said:


> Somebody turn down the heat!


Call Jesus. 1-800-fix-4-u. MDD.


----------



## brianhewitt

Webmeister said:


> Too damn hot in Atlanta for a decent-sized smoke...
> Somebody turn down the heat!


Seriously! I must have brought the heat back from Houston with me! Somebody please return it! :sweat:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Started off the morning with a Padron londres;
had a La Gloria Cubana Fig Felicias in the afternoon
another Padron londres after my nap
and now about to light up a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoked my first El Cobre today sent to me in a pass (Labman or JohnRider). Very nice, rich with lots of spicies and smoke.Enjoyed this one.


----------



## Labman

tobacmon said:


> Smoked my first El Cobre today sent to me in a pass (Labman or JohnRider). Very nice, rich with lots of spicies and smoke.Enjoyed this one.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. It really is an awesome cigar!!


----------



## Daver3283

Last night I sat down with a buddy and we tore into the new Cohiba Maduro 5's. Phenominal smoke, the best I have had yet I can say for sure.


----------



## mikejh-cl

last night had my first ever padron 64 natural in the corona size, pretty good smoke, great flavors, very smooth sweet taste, great thick grey smoke


----------



## tx_tuff

last night a Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto
Great burn, easy draw, left a strong finish that lasted awhile, but don't ask me what it was.


----------



## smokin'Jef

I'm lighting this beauty CAO Brazilia Piranha up right now (even though I'm still on the clock) 
shhhh....don't tell my boss. I work from home so he doesn't haven't a clue! he, he, he.... :whoohoo:


----------



## BigJack

Last night, I had a CAO Sopranos "Boss" on the ride home. God, I love those things!!

And I just clipped a Custom rolled (2003) CarlosIII Mochas Huevos, for tonites commute!


----------



## mrgatorman

Love the tag line...what do you sell?


----------



## Cigar Jack

Oliva Serie G Double Robusto on the way to work.
An EO 601 Oscuro (Green Label) on the way home.


----------



## BigJack

Used Cars now. We just sold our Dodge franchise, and for tax reasons, we need to keep the store open for a few years.


----------



## mrgatorman

Sold cars for awhile...now I manage a sales team in a fence company. I have about 25 salesman. lots of fun.


----------



## tx_tuff

Cigar Jack said:


> Oliva Serie G Double Robusto on the way to work.
> An EO 601 Oscuro (Green Label) on the way home.


Hey Jesse what did you think of the 601?


----------



## Cigar Jack

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Jesse what did you think of the 601?


I'll let you know later tonight. I'm going to have it on my way home from in in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Cigar Jack

Oliva Serie O Perfecto to start the day.


----------



## burritosdaily

Last night...

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 - This was a great tasting and burning cigar - one of the best burning cigars I have smoked. I just had one major complaint... the draw was REALY tough. :angry: The draw was so tough I was getting a little light headed. This was really frustrating because all other considerations were off the charts great.

PS - I smoked it at Robustos as I was having a work related meeting... I was about done for the evening and I looked over and recognized tx_tuff (Frank) from running into him at one of the other local shops... So, I was finally able to meet a couple of the local CL guys there last night... I look forward to hooking up with them later. Good to put faces with screen names...


----------



## Cigar Jack

Some faces you should never see! That's why I hide here in Cincinnati.


----------



## brianhewitt

I headed out for a long "lunch" this afternoon to hit a local Graycliff event. Smoked a Crystal Taco. (LOL! I love that name.) Not a bad cigar, nutty, spicy, and occasionally creamy and had a perfect draw. Probably around a medium body with a nice finish. I literally smoked it until I had no place left for my fingers. 

Probably a bit much in terms of price, but the good news is that I got 2 freebies, one of them is a shaggy, unbanded Chateau Grand Cru that was rolled at RTDA.


----------



## Bullybreed

Had a jave a and some coffe stogie gave me for break-fast ans a royal brigade for lunch and willprob smike the wife for dinner...:baffled:


----------



## JohnR

A huge Puros Indios that mrgatorman gifted me. I think this is the Bronco which is 6.5 x 56. This is a great stick - the only thing that would make it better is if it were a 60 ring - ha ha!


----------



## Cigar Jack

I smoked a Serie O for breakfast then had a EO 601 Green again at lunch.

OMFGWTFBBQ That cigar is tasty....


----------



## Lok17

CAO Brazilia while cleaning out the work truck a bit... too damn hot out to smoke and work at the same time though...


----------



## brianhewitt

Cigar Jack said:


> OMFGWTFBBQ That cigar is tasty....


BBQ? :lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Cohiba Siglo IV....very good!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Padron 6000 Maduro...my favorite in the X000 line by far!


----------



## full count

today i had an illusione 88 at john b. hayes in winchester, va. its a nice shop in oldtown. my son is going to college and play baseball at SU so i will probablly burn a few there. now that i am home and the temperature is coming down (a little) i am trying to decide between a PAM, h. upmann vintage cameroon or an LFD ligero for the august review. h. upmann wins!


----------



## Webmeister

Met Ceedee at Charlie's for a smoke tonight. We both had RP Nordings. I've had a lot of different RP sticks before, but not this one. Liked it so much I had to pick up a couple to bring home with me.

Mike - How did you like the Illusion 88?


----------



## Cigar Jack

I just smoked a La Vega Divina. It is a Mexican Puro...






We'll leave it at that.


----------



## Ceedee

Yep, the Webslinger and I had a good time relaxing over a Nording at Charlie's. Every time I have one of these, I end up wanting more...  Always good to spend a couple hours with Mike too! Happy B-Day again Mike! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Ceedee said:


> Yep, the Webslinger and I had a good time relaxing over a Nording at Charlie's. Every time I have one of these, I end up wanting more...  Always good to spend a couple hours with Mike too! Happy B-Day again Mike! :biggrin:
> 
> CD


Are the Nordings a special line...like an exclusive? Never seen them before...


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Having a Ashton Cabinet Torpedo with about 4-5years on it!! Definitely mellowed out alot...but smooothhhhh and excellent draw with a razor sharp burn! Nice subtle flavors...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Nacionales “W” El Mundo


----------



## Webmeister

Maduro PiPs said:


> Are the Nordings a special line...like an exclusive? Never seen them before...


Here's a link to the Nording at Superior Cigars
http://www.superiorcigars.com/db/Rocky+Patel+Nording/

My B&M has them too, so I believe it's a pretty wide distribution. Pretty good price and a very decent smoke. Check out threads from the past week. There was one on the topic.


----------



## dHUTCH

pepin garcia cuban classic(black label)
fuente short story
los blancos maduro
los blancos criollo


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night had a
Los Blancos Criollo and a 
Arturo Fuente Flor Fina Maduro (thanks Joe)


----------



## tx_tuff

burritosdaily said:


> Last night...
> 
> Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 - This was a great tasting and burning cigar - one of the best burning cigars I have smoked. I just had one major complaint... the draw was REALY tough. :angry: The draw was so tough I was getting a little light headed. This was really frustrating because all other considerations were off the charts great.
> 
> PS - I smoked it at Robustos as I was having a work related meeting... I was about done for the evening and I looked over and recognized tx_tuff (Frank) from running into him at one of the other local shops... So, I was finally able to meet a couple of the local CL guys there last night... I look forward to hooking up with them later. Good to put faces with screen names...


It was nice meeting you Matt, I can't wait till the 25th!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

what do you guys think of those Los Blancos? I had a few and actually met Dave at a local event. Nice guy....but the smokes were OK at best...


----------



## Maduro PiPs

WOW!! just started a JR Ultimate Special Selection I found in the rubberdor. I know this guy has been around almost 5 years now. I would say it is a toro size. What flavor on this bad boy!!!! Nice dark, oily wrapper...aroma is beautiful. This is just delicious! Super smooth as well. I know these were pretty inexpensive back in the day...probably still are now. But age did wonders on this stick!!

It looked like this...but in a toro size with a cedar wrap....outstanding!


----------



## tx_tuff

Maduro PiPs said:


> what do you guys think of those Los Blancos? I had a few and actually met Dave at a local event. Nice guy....but the smokes were OK at best...


It was good, not something I would back to time after time. The second time I have had one and this one was way better than the first so I don't know if they changed the blind. One of the good things about last night was if anybody donated cigars for soldiers over seas Los Blancos would match stick for stick!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
My first Tatuaje - yum yum.


----------



## tx_tuff

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
> My first Tatuaje - yum yum.


It won't be your last!


----------



## tx_tuff

El Rey Del Mundo Olvidados
Don't ask I picked it up at the RTDA


----------



## mrpunch

Morning celebration: Picking up my new Triumph Bonneville bike today! 
Coffee and Edmundo - yum


----------



## full count

Webmeister said:


> Met Ceedee at Charlie's for a smoke tonight. We both had RP Nordings. I've had a lot of different RP sticks before, but not this one. Liked it so much I had to pick up a couple to bring home with me.
> 
> Mike - How did you like the Illusion 88?


*Webmeister*- i am impressed with the illusione line. most people seem to like the cg:4, which i also like, but the 88 seems to be a little smoother at this point. i don't have any 88s left, but if you would like to try the cg:4 i would be happy to send you one.


----------



## Webmeister

full count said:


> *Webmeister*- i am impressed with the illusione line. most people seem to like the cg:4, which i also like, but the 88 seems to be a little smoother at this point. i don't have any 88s left, but if you would like to try the cg:4 i would be happy to send you one.


I bought a box of the cg:4 a little while back - thanks for the generous offer though! http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4291

Always interested to hear what others think of this line. I have a couple of 88's that Mark threw in with my order. Haven't had a chance to spark one yet though. The cg:4 and 68 both are fantastic smokes though!


----------



## full count

wow! what a nice batch, plus extras. i believe you made a nice choice IMHO with the CG:4s. i bought a selection of the 88s, cg:4s & f9s to try. i want to buy a box to set back. i think the 88s are more to my taste now, but i believe i will like the cg:4s more than the 88s after some age. i am making a run to pick up some more 88s for now and a box of the 4s to store.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Just have my first Olive Serie V. WOW what a fantastic cigar!!!


----------



## Webmeister

bobbyg29 said:


> Just have my first Olive Serie V. WOW what a fantastic cigar!!!


Yeah boy - what a great cigar!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Sancho Panza beli with over 4 years age on it....then a Punch Punch after that...


----------



## Webmeister

Graycliff Red Label (Original) Torpedo gifted from John51277. Milder than what I am used to, but very flavorful!


----------



## dowellmichaeld

It was a three cigar kind of day. I had a Sancho Panza double maduro quixote with my morning coffee, an Olive Serie G after lunch, and a Hoyo De Monterey dark sumatra with a nice malbec tonight. Just one of those days I guess. MDD.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Had a Tatuaje Unicos earler in the afternoon.

Tonight a Tatuaje Serie P3
Not as good as the other Tatuajes I've tried,
but not a bad cigar at all.

Great flavor, but the draw is a little firm for my tastes.

I think I would rate them:
1. Red label
2. Brown label
3. White label


----------



## JohnR

In observance of my 41st birthday, I am just about ready to light a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente. Vince inspired me to pick up one of these this week.


----------



## brianhewitt

JohnRider said:


> In observance of my 41st birthday, I am just about ready to light a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente. Vince inspired me to pick up one of these this week.


Happy Birthday! Enjoy!


----------



## Mtmouse

JohnRider said:


> In observance of my 41st birthday, I am just about ready to light a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente. Vince inspired me to pick up one of these this week.


Happy Birthday John

Sounds like a great birthday smoke.


----------



## JohnR

brianhewitt said:


> Happy Birthday! Enjoy!


Thanks, Brian. If you've followed my "Cameroon - Thumbs up or Thumbs down" thread, you know that I am struggling to figure out my opinion of Cameroon wrapped cigars. Now, the Cameroon used in the AF Don Carlos doesn't overpower the other tobaccos they use in the cigar. And, it isn't so spicy that all you taste is the Cameroon spice. This is definitely a flavorful cigar, and definitely holds up to a STRONG cup of coffee.


----------



## brianhewitt

JohnRider said:


> Thanks, Brian. If you've followed my "Cameroon - Thumbs up or Thumbs down" thread, you know that I am struggling to figure out my opinion of Cameroon wrapped cigars. Now, the Cameroon used in the AF Don Carlos doesn't overpower the other tobaccos they use in the cigar. And, it isn't so spicy that all you taste is the Cameroon spice. This is definitely a flavorful cigar, and definitely holds up to a STRONG cup of coffee.


I haven't been, I'll check it out. I'm kinda up in the air on the Cameroon myself. I really, really enjoyed the LFD Cameroon Cabinet I had at RTDA, but I lit up a CAO Cameroon last night, and really didn't care for it. Of course, I smoked them in two very different circumstances which may have something to do with that.


----------



## Lok17

Had an Oliva Special S today, my first one. An excellent med to full smoke. Had leather and tabaco taste at first then mellowed to just tobaco till the end when the leather started to come back a bit and the tobaco flavor ramped up. Another excellent smoke from Oliva... these guys can do no wrong it seems... more to come later perhaps a Camacho '06 Liberty


----------



## sonick-cl

Had 2 Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby's over the course of 3 hours floating aimlessly around an undisturbed pool. Paradise!


----------



## Webmeister

sonick said:


> Had 2 Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby's over the course of 3 hours floating aimlessly around an undisturbed pool. Paradise!


Now that sounds like a helluva idea! Except I don't have a pool... and I only have one Chubby left in the humi.

Nice way to spend a Sunday afternoon man!


----------



## sonick-cl

Webmeister said:


> Now that sounds like a helluva idea! Except I don't have a pool... and I only have one Chubby left in the humi.
> 
> Nice way to spend a Sunday afternoon man!


I figured you'd appreciate that, seeing as how we are taste doppelgangers and all  Well I'm down to 0 in the humi now so it looks like we'd both better re-up ! I still have this craving for yet another now, as well as a Don Carlos craving; I think I may head down to Bevmo (believe it or not, they have a nice little humi and killer prices on singles......)


----------



## JohnR

JohnRider said:


> In observance of my 41st birthday, I am just about ready to light a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente. Vince inspired me to pick up one of these this week.


...and this evening, an Ashton VSG Churchill and a generous glass of Bakers Bourbon. A fine cigar day, indeed. Life is good.


----------



## JohnR

JohnRider said:


> ...and this evening, an Ashton VSG Churchill and a generous glass of Bakers Bourbon. A fine cigar day, indeed. Life is good.


Mmmmmm....you gotta love that ligero. That is a nice smoke. Good thing I had a steak tonight beforehand.


----------



## Roosterthomas

Had a Signature Select White with coffee this morning that was very nice! Jim at topshelf just started selling these. I've got one his blue labels lined up for this evening. Guessing it'll be a Sig Select Day today!


----------



## Chuffy

A.F. 858 Flor Fina Maduro.

Loved it. First time I ever tried one.


----------



## louistogie

I just got done smoking a Gurkha Grand Reserve Churchill.
Man was it good, Thanks to, Mike!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I had a Rocky Patel 1990 Torpedo earlier this afternoon.
After dinner, I smoked a Montecristo White Label.
(Wow, what a great smoke)

Now, going to light up a Rocky Patel 1992
This will be my first.


----------



## Webmeister

Stopped off at Charlie's on the way home and had a La Aroma de Cuba during an impromptu herf. After a dinner of all the sushi I could eat, I kicked back and enjoyed a RP Edge Missile Corojo. Both great smokes.


----------



## Labman

Webmeister said:


> Stopped off at *Charlie's* on the way home and had a La Aroma de Cuba during an impromptu herf.


You were at my house and had a herf without me? What gives, Michael???


----------



## Leeneu2

Gurkha Beast on sunday. Camacho Corojo Ltd. yesterday


----------



## brianhewitt

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Now, going to light up a Rocky Patel 1992
> This will be my first.


I love the 1992, I recently reviewed it over on Stogie Review.

Last night I had my second, and possibly last Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion. I enjoyed the flavor profile, but I just can't get past that tight, tight draw. I thought I was pulling a trailer hitch with my throat. At least the second one wasn't _completely_ plugged.


----------



## ER Doc

Just got to a computer for the first time in a few days, but I finally had a Monecristo White Label the other day with "jcruz1027" (thanks, again, Jerry!!!).

Loved it. Can't wait to have another.


----------



## Webmeister

Labman said:


> You were at my house and had a herf without me? What gives, Michael???


Alright - guess I'm busted. Did I forget to thank you for the AF 858 I lifted outta your stash?


----------



## Labman

Webmeister said:


> Alright - guess I'm busted. Did I forget to thank you for the AF 858 I lifted outta your stash?


Damn...I was wondering what happened to that! :lol:

BTW I was looking at the site for Charlie's and it looks like a hell of a spot. Do you have one of those private lockers? Very slick.


----------



## Webmeister

No private locker for me. I like to keep everything close. I had to relocate the humi's from my office to the walk-in closet off my bedroom (since it has a dedicated AC vent) due to the heat.

Charlie's is indeed a nice spot - actually 2 of them - in town. Went in yesterday for a short visit and before long Ceedee and a bunch of the regulars wandered in - so a herf broke out. I've known Larry Good (owner) for years now and we have been talking about having regular herfs at the stores in addition to the monthly cigar tasting events. If you're ever in town, come on by!


----------



## full count

i had a chateau real perfecto before the heat set in. tonight i think i'll sit on the front porch and enjoy something on the lighter side again. probably casa torano or cusano 18.


----------



## Ron-cl

WOW been out for a while. I spent 3 days in the hospital last week and am just feeling well enough to get back online. I had an unexpected, but much appreciated gallbladder removal. 

This evening out on the back deck I just enjoyed a great El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Oscuro. Great every time, I just enjoy those tissue wrapper suckers!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Tonight I will enjoy a Partagas Cifuente....


----------



## tx_tuff

Ron said:


> WOW been out for a while. I spent 3 days in the hospital last week and am just feeling well enough to get back online. I had an unexpected, but much appreciated gallbladder removal.
> 
> This evening out on the back deck I just enjoyed a great El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Oscuro. Great every time, I just enjoy those tissue wrapper suckers!


Sorry you was in the hosp but good to hear you are out and everything is going good now!


----------



## Labman

Webmeister said:


> No private locker for me. I like to keep everything close. I had to relocate the humi's from my office to the walk-in closet off my bedroom (since it has a dedicated AC vent) due to the heat.
> 
> Charlie's is indeed a nice spot - actually 2 of them - in town. Went in yesterday for a short visit and before long Ceedee and a bunch of the regulars wandered in - so a herf broke out. I've known Larry Good (owner) for years now and we have been talking about having regular herfs at the stores in addition to the monthly cigar tasting events. If you're ever in town, come on by!


If I am ever anywhere near you guys...I will definitely be letting you know. Thanks for the invitation!!


----------



## Labman

Today I had a Don Lino Africa courtesy of Sid. It was a nice cigar, some nice flavors.


----------



## Webmeister

Those Don Lino Africa's are great - picked up several at the last La Aurora event here.

Since it has cooled off a bit this evening, I decided to fire up a Rocky Patel Nording before watching Wild Hogs. What a combination!


----------



## Tha Criddler

Tonight I smoked a Perdomo Lot 23 robusto


----------



## RGianelli

Tonite I smoked my first Oliva Serie G Belicoso..Everyone on CL seems to love this cigar..and I tend to agree..for the price you just can't beat it..I was surpized how flavorfull it was....It got a little hot toward the end..though I'm not the kind of smoker that "nubs" a cigar anyway..all in all..a nice medium bodied smoke..Look forward to smoking a torpedo next..
Rob


----------



## Ceedee

Nothing tonight for me... sob... :mumbles:

CD


----------



## brianhewitt

A 5 Vegas Gold and a RP 1992 last night, and a La Gloria Cubana Petite Maduro this morning on the ride in.


----------



## Cigar Jack

And you give me crap for the amount I smoke? Heh. I had a Rocky Patel Sumatra Edge. (Very Nice). A Petit Corona MAXX by Alec Bradley (I gotta check on it, I think it is a new vitola for the line.) these last night and a Oliva Serie G Cameroon Petit Perfecto on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Kfields6

I was fortunate enough to smoke a La Aurora Preferido Emerald late last night.


----------



## Webmeister

Ceedee said:


> Nothing tonight for me... sob... :mumbles:
> 
> CD


What???? Hey bro - are you feeling OK? You need a sympathy smoke or something? Gimme a shout and I'll hook you up!


----------



## brianhewitt

Cigar Jack said:


> And you give me crap for the amount I smoke? Heh.


:lol: You got me on that. Though last night was a bit unusual, I was at an event with a friend. And I didn't have the opportunity to finish the 5 Vegas (it wasn't a cigar event). But yeah, I was a chimney last night. I may be again tonight, I have another review to do!


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Punch London Club after lunch today. Fired up an Illusione cg:4 tonight paired with a glass of 2001 Chateau St. Michelle (Columbia Valley) Merlot. And a fine combination it is!

Starting a little earlier tonight because there is a little breeze blowing to cool things off. I have a hot date with Kate Beckinsale to watch Vacancy in my home theater tonight - and it's a no smoking zone.


----------



## thegraduate-cl

just stopped off at my new fav B&M in the city, walked about, 20 blocks in the sweet city summer smoking a RP Old World Reserve, what a fine smoke.


----------



## zion698

Ended the day with a Saint Luis Rey Belicoso Maduro .... Nice smoke. I'm just now getting into maduros. Any suggestions for other maduros?


----------



## Cigar Jack

I just lit up a robusto I got from Sag & Co.'s booth at the RTDA.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979


----------



## brianhewitt

Just finished of a CAO America Potomac (yep, from RTDA!)


----------



## Tha Criddler

I smoked a Oliva O robusto today.


----------



## Lok17

Oliva Serie G...


----------



## Labman

I had a LFD Chisel yesterday...my first. The verdict: loved it! I will be posting a full review for the August - Monthly Cigar Review sometime soon.


----------



## Christian @ Just For Him-cl

Going to see if these are as good the second time around.

Davidoff LE 2007
Ashton San Cristobal
Oliva Series V


----------



## siepattu-cl

Partagas Serie P No. 2 (3-4 years old).

What a smoke!

To me it's very much like the PSD4 but this is more refined than any PSD4 I have had.
That may be due to the fact that all PSD's I have smoked have been younger (2-3 years).

First thing I noticed about this was that the wrapper tasted very salty with other strong aromas as well.

Very balanced, hugely impressed!

I really need to get a box of these. Haven't smoked anything quite like this before.


----------



## Click2Riff

Partagas Black


----------



## burritosdaily

CAO Italia - first one... good smoke... some really different flavors in this one.


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/08/16 On this fine rainy Thursday evening I'm firing up a Pepin blue band. I was looking for a Hoyo maduro but this was just sitting there, and the Hoyo's are so durn new, I'd rather let them sit a while longer.


----------



## Ceedee

RP Edge missle maduro. This is particularly tasty tonight... very nice 

CD


----------



## baboruger

I'm either going to have the Oliva Serie o or one of the Rocky Patel R4s I got today in the box split with Wingfan...


----------



## Ceedee

... now I'm working on an Oliva Grand Cameroon Perfecto that Webmeister bombed me with a few weeks ago... what a nice cigar!! 

CD


----------



## Architeuthis

architeuthis said:


> 2007/08/16 On this fine rainy Thursday evening I'm firing up a Pepin blue band. I was looking for a Hoyo maduro but this was just sitting there, and the Hoyo's are so durn new, I'd rather let them sit a while longer.


Update... Even though a Robusto size, this seemed to get overly-damp halfway through it. All these new cigars need a lot more time before they'll be smokeable in my opinion. Since 99% of my current stock has had less than a month to sit, none of it has gotten dry enough for my taste. The new humidor was loaded with the new cigars completely dry, yet the RH is still about 68%, while I prefer 55% to 60% as optimal for my tastes... AARRGGHH! As with everything cigar-related, patience is the key, but I'm having difficulty finding the patience to wait six months without a decent smoke... <G> I guess I'll just have to resort to those overly-large seegars that survived from my original stash. <sigh> Sorry, just venting a bit; and I feel so much better now. HAH!


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Oliva Serie O maduro, great stick. MDD.


----------



## Webmeister

Ceedee said:


> ... now I'm working on an Oliva Grand Cameroon Perfecto that Webmeister bombed me with a few weeks ago... what a nice cigar!!
> 
> CD


That monster has a couple years of humi time on it man. That's a whole lotta cammie!

I had run out of Fonseca Bin 27 and picked up another bottle on the way home. Interestingly enough, I am smoking another Tampa Sweetheart from the triple header that Ceedee gave me last week and sipping some Porto!


----------



## Lok17

CAO Brazilia on my back porch with a glass of scotch...it's the best part of ever single day...


----------



## shrtcrt

On the drive to work I had a Chateau Fuente Robusto, the drive home I had a H. Uppman, and this evening I have not yet decided.


----------



## Labman

Had a Gran Habano #3...WOW! I loved that guy to pieces!! Very nice...can't wait to try the GH #5!


----------



## JohnR

Labman said:


> Had a Gran Habano #3...WOW! I loved that guy to pieces!! Very nice...can't wait to try the GH #5!


I had a #5 the other night that totally rocked. The Gran Robusto. It was dark and oily. Never seen a corojo with that much sheen. I hope the entire box is just like that first one.


----------



## Labman

JohnRider said:


> I had a #5 the other night that totally rocked. The Gran Robusto. It was dark and oily. Never seen a corojo with that much sheen. I hope the entire box is just like that first one.


Awesome! I have one in my humi...I might have to fire it up this weekend.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Labman said:


> Awesome! I have one in my humi...I might have to fire it up this weekend.


You're gonna love that stick Charlie. I got a box of the #5 Dbl Robustos I believe...I took all the cello off and placed them back together in the cooler. MANNNN...John is right...they look nice and oily AND the aroma is amazing...gotta love a family of naked cigars! LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs

architeuthis said:


> Update... Even though a Robusto size, this seemed to get overly-damp halfway through it. All these new cigars need a lot more time before they'll be smokeable in my opinion. Since 99% of my current stock has had less than a month to sit, none of it has gotten dry enough for my taste. The new humidor was loaded with the new cigars completely dry, yet the RH is still about 68%, while I prefer 55% to 60% as optimal for my tastes... AARRGGHH! As with everything cigar-related, patience is the key, but I'm having difficulty finding the patience to wait six months without a decent smoke... <G> I guess I'll just have to resort to those overly-large seegars that survived from my original stash. <sigh> Sorry, just venting a bit; and I feel so much better now. HAH!


Your situation will change soon enough my friend!


----------



## JohnR

I finished that Padilla corojo. Not bad. The flavor seemed a bit dry to me. I decided I wanted another cigar. I pulled out this little RP Edge Maduro. I must say, this little missile is probably the best RP maduro I've had. The larger ones never really impressed me, but this little guy is doing the trick.


----------



## Labman

Maduro PiPs said:


> You're gonna love that stick Charlie. I got a box of the #5 Dbl Robustos I believe...I took all the cello off and placed them back together in the cooler. MANNNN...John is right...they look nice and oily AND the aroma is amazing...gotta love a family of naked cigars! LOL


If they are as good as the GH #3 (and I have no doubt they are probably better) I will definitely have to pick up a box! 

I wonder what they'll be like with some age on them. Wow!


----------



## JohnR

Labman said:


> If they are as good as the GH #3 (and I have no doubt they are probably better) I will definitely have to pick up a box!
> 
> I wonder what they'll be like with some age on them. Wow!


It's all about what YOU like, Labman. If the #3 floats your boat, don't let us convince you the #5 is better.

By the way, anyone know what the #2 and #4 are off the top of their head?


----------



## Labman

JohnRider said:


> It's all about what YOU like, Labman. If the #3 floats your boat, don't let us convince you the #5 is better.


No worries...I call them as I see them. If I think it's a dog rocket I'll let you guys know it! 



> By the way, anyone know what the #2 and #4 are off the top of their head?


:lol:...nice!


----------



## brianhewitt

I gotta try some of those other GH's. I'm so in love with the Corojo #5, I picked up a box of the churchills from from BlueHavanaII. I'd be smoking one right now if I had them on hand.

Tonight I'm smoking a weird one. A "Fighting Cock". Anyone else out there smoked one? I kinda like it. Has a spicy, salty, cedar flavor that's kind of unusual. I'm still working on it, and it looks like it's heading into leather-ville. I don't remember what I paid for it, but I'm pretty sure it was under $2 for the stick.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

With all this GH #5 talk...I just grabbed one!! LOL


----------



## CubanLink-cl

I'm puffing on a Padron Londres Maduro. The predominant flavor...COCONUT!


----------



## prophetic_joe

St. Luis Rey Serie G short robusto.


----------



## siepattu-cl

At the moment, a 'Davidoff 2nd' in Petit Corona size.

Opening up my taste buds apparently, thinking of something bigger with a good kick as a reward for a finished week of work.


----------



## Cigar Jack

Started this morning with a Flor De Oliva Gold. They call this cigar mild. I like Oliva's description of mild... heh. It definitely isn't "Macanudo Mild"


----------



## thegraduate-cl

Cigar Jack said:


> Started this morning with a Flor De Oliva Gold. They call this cigar mild. I like Oliva's description of mild... heh. It definitely isn't "Macanudo Mild"


haha you said the 'M' word


----------



## ER Doc

Tonight I enjoyed a Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso and then had a Fonseca 5-50. I had been looking forward to the HdM all day and had it right after dinner - however I clipped it a little too close to the shoulder and had unraveling problems throughout the whole smoke (what a disappointment). I then met up with some friends to play darts and drink beer and enjoyed the Fonseca very, very much. A much milder cigar than then HdM, but I really enjoyed it (went well with the light beer). Hope all of you got to enjoy a good cigar tonight.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro


----------



## Labman

I had a Reo today...man what an awesome medium bodied smoke! Awesome flavors, construction, draw, ash, and just about everything else you can think of. If you like medium bodied cigars I would definitely recommend this cigar!


----------



## Lok17

camacho Tripple Maduro and a Camacho Select while talking football with my neighbor .. nice friday night.


----------



## Cigar Jack

Smoked too many cigars today. I'm recovering now from a EO 601 Maduro that was quite tasty but gave me a damn good buzz.


----------



## RGianelli

Haven't had the opportunity to smoke this week..But had 2 great cigars last weekend with my brother...H.Upmann Monarch and one of my new favorite cigars..the Bolivar gigantes..Both wonderful smokes..rich..deep flavors...


----------



## CubanLink-cl

Tha Criddler said:


> Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro


I'm smoking Tatuaje Noella right now, but I saw the Olde World Reserve today at Davidoff and it looks mighty tasty!


----------



## siepattu-cl

San Cristobal de Habana - La Punta

This is the first I have ever had, won't be the last!
This seriously instantly became one of the best cigars I have had, ever. Top 5 material.
Pretty mild but plenty of flavor and sophisticated at that. 

These are not very popular or 'mainstream' where I come from but should be! Underrated?

Highly recommended!


----------



## brianhewitt

I went light last night and only fired up a RP Sun Grown. Tasty cigar! I may have to get a few more.


----------



## genettim

Romeo y Julieta Bully - started out rough, and a little tight on the draw, but opened up really nicely about an inch into it. Very enjoyable... might have to have another one soon.


----------



## zion698

Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Series G toro ... very nice.


----------



## full count

PAM exclusivo. i like the maduro anniversaries for a change, but my faves are the naturals. my taste is just the opposite in the thousand series, go figure.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Had an Oliva Serie V... it wasn't as great as i had hoped but with some age on them they'll be awesome.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Ashton VSG Beli this time...as you can see...I sampled 3 different sizes in 3 days...struck out with 2 so far...hope this beli is better...Enchantment will be next! LOL


----------



## Architeuthis

Maduro PiPs said:


> Ashton VSG Beli this time...as you can see...I sampled 3 different sizes in 3 days...struck out with 2 so far...hope this beli is better...Enchantment will be next! LOL


You don't like the VSG's? Or the two you had were just sub-par? I like them pretty well.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

architeuthis said:


> You don't like the VSG's? Or the two you had were just sub-par? I like them pretty well.


Ya know Squid...maybe my palette changed...yet again. I USED to like them very much about 5-6 years ago. But now I feel they are lacking something. They dont have that punch and flavor I was used to. And I am trying samples from my collection and other sources. I also have a handful of enchantments on the way from a friend. That is why I sold my box of Sorcerers recently and holding off buying anymore. I am currently finishing up this beli size and it was good...but nothing great. Just OK....like I wouldnt want to buy more after smoking it...kinda of that type of feeling....


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Just grabbed the Anejo that Mr Squiddy graciously sent in his recent bomb. Now this should be good and it is also a size that I do not have in my Anejo collection...looks like a corona/corona gorda....thanks squiddy! 

PS....WOW! PLUME under the cedar wrap!!


----------



## tx_tuff

Man I really need a good smoke. This last week have been smoking alot of RTDA stuff that I have never heard of before, and there is a good reason I have never heard of them LOL


----------



## brianhewitt

I was in full chimney mode, adding to the haze lingering over GA. (Smog alert in Alpharetta, somewhere in the vicinity of Blue Havana II.)

Tonight I had:
RP Vintage '92
2 Gran Habano Corojo #5's
Illusion 68 (Thanks Shelby07!)
5 Vegas Gold


----------



## CHRIS7891011

nice cigars there Brian... the Gold is one of my favorite morning smokes


----------



## brianhewitt

CHRIS7891011 said:


> nice cigars there Brian... the Gold is one of my favorite morning smokes


Thanks, the Gold was a bit lighter bodied than I expected, but it's kinda growing on me.


----------



## Lok17

I got to break this cycle before I run out of my stapple smokes... again I had an Oliva Serie G and a CAO Brazillia... life is so rough sometimes...bought to head out and have my first Don pepin black lable ar Tat. red lable. Just got them a few days ago cause everyone here keeps raving about them... just can't decide which one to have GRR!


----------



## siepattu-cl

Partagas Mille Fleur

Hit or miss, unfortunately a miss tonight.


----------



## brianhewitt

Writin' some code and workin' on a CAO Italia. Right now I'm really enjoying that Honduran flavor!

Another interesting thing is the tiny little runners I'm getting. Technically they're burn flaws, but they're really small (the width of a pin) and fly up the wrapper about an 8th of an inch before going stopping. It looks kinda cool. Otherwise the burn line is nearly perfect.


----------



## zion698

Just finished a La Flor Dominicana Ligero Toro. I love these cigar ... great on a hot georgia summer day.:redface:


----------



## cmontgomery

Yesterday I had a RP Edge Maduro while wading in the pool with a beer. Very good cigar, has been sitting in my humi for 6 months just crying to be smoked.


----------



## Barnz-cl

Went to Caesars Indiana this weekend so I had a few. RP 92, RP 90, LGC Serie R #4, Indiana Tobac Camaroon and Oliva V. I broke even on the slot machines, but my wife hit the jackpot on one, not a super big win but it paid for the weekend trip.


----------



## Architeuthis

Maduro PiPs said:


> Just grabbed the Anejo that Mr Squiddy graciously sent in his recent bomb. Now this should be good and it is also a size that I do not have in my Anejo collection...looks like a corona/corona gorda....thanks squiddy!
> 
> PS....WOW! PLUME under the cedar wrap!!


HAH! <G>


----------



## Lok17

Went with the pepin black lable, a very nice smoke. However it was way too fresh. Very wet, and had burn problems the whole time. Flavors were outstanding though when I wasn't puffing so hard just to keep it lit. I am really looking forward to having a few more when they have settled. I have high hopes for the potential of this stick. I also had a Camacho Select before grilling dinner, maybe one more after dinner tonight...


----------



## Labman

I sparked up a Gurkha Legend. Man, what a mistake...horrible burn! It went all lopsided and kept going out on me. I tossed it before getting half way.

I then went and got a 5 Vegas Classic. The flavor was a little on the mild side...but the burn was nearly perfect, and the ash was pure white! The 5 Vegas kept me content and I smoked it until the end...but if I had my time back I would've picked something stronger.


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/08/19 Squid enjoyed a Punch Champion and then a Punch Magnum, both maduro and both a bit too new to be perfect, but tasty nonetheless.


----------



## Labman

architeuthis said:


> 2007/08/19 Squid enjoyed a Punch Champion and then a Punch Magnum, both maduro and both a bit too new to be perfect, but tasty nonetheless.


Squid...just outta curiosity how many boxes did you buy in your restocking binge?


----------



## Architeuthis

Labman said:


> Squid...just outta curiosity how many boxes did you buy in your restocking binge?


twenty eight boxes...


----------



## Labman

architeuthis said:


> twenty eight boxes...


Wow...nice!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

cuban Sancho Panza Beli from 06..so far so good...more on the lighter side.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

architeuthis said:


> twenty eight boxes...


That is insane...would love to see the rundown of brands...


----------



## Labman

Maduro PiPs said:


> That is insane...would love to see the rundown of brands...


Ditto!


----------



## Webmeister

It's been a long, hard weekend at the cabin...

Illusion cg:4
RP Cuban Blend beli
5 Vegas A torp
Zino Platinum Low Rider
RP Edge Missile Corojo
RP Edge Missile Maduro
Gurkha Master Select #2 perfecto
and tonight... Oliva Serie V Double Robusto


----------



## Tha Criddler

I just smoked a Padilla Habano Robusto from my box.
That sucker had the tightest, whitest ash ever.
Brilliant smoke.


----------



## Daver3283

This weekend, I played a round of golf while enjoying the Roman Allones Specially Selected which were amazing, and followed dinner with some scotch and a couple Diplomatico #2's, what a great weekend!


----------



## tx_tuff

Last week I had alot of odd ball stuff from RTDA, man I really needed a good smoke. So last night went with this and DAMN it was good!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

tx_tuff said:


> Last week I had alot of odd ball stuff from RTDA, man I really needed a good smoke. So last night went with this and DAMN it was good!


WOW!!! Can never go wrong with the Tatuaje!!! Now is that something new or the J21?


----------



## Chuffy

Yesterday afternoon: Don Pepin JJ Beli
Last night: Natural Drew Estate Root (thanks, Wingfan13).


----------



## tx_tuff

Maduro PiPs said:


> WOW!!! Can never go wrong with the Tatuaje!!! Now is that something new or the J21?


Mario, Pete gave me this stick at the RTDA so I'm not sure. He also gave me one from his own private stash. It had a black band and the wrapper is binder leaf. You can't buy that baby!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

tx_tuff said:


> Mario, Pete gave me this stick at the RTDA so I'm not sure. He also gave me one from his own private stash. It had a black band and the wrapper is binder leaf. You can't buy that baby!


Thats sweet brother! Good for you!


----------



## Architeuthis

2007-08-20 The noon smoke for today is a Boli Beli... Almost no age, but still fairly good.


----------



## JohnR

RP Vintage 1992...with a hole. I am having to hold my finger over a hole in the wrapper - otherwise all I get is air. Rocky! You owe me a cigar, dammit. Nice smoke, though.


----------



## Bullybreed

just had a Flor de oliva maduro with some stale assed coffee..mmmm mmmmm good


----------



## full count

casa torano torp with smoke and freakin aces coffee. damn that is good coffee jerry!!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

First cigar in a couple of weeks...Illusione 68


----------



## Labman

Today I decided to break out the Gran Habanos #5 Corojo that Russ bombed me with. I lit this stick up...or at least tried too and it just wouldn't burn right. I tried and tried but it wouldn't stay lit. I had the same thing happen with a Gurkha the day before. My digi-hygro reads around 66%...I better go test it again.

After that I pulled out an Oliva Serie G Maduro. It was very nice as usual!


----------



## JohnR

Labman said:


> Today I decided to break out the Gran Habanos #5 Corojo that Russ bombed me with. I lit this stick up...or at least tried too and it just wouldn't burn right. I tried and tried but it wouldn't stay lit. I had the same thing happen with a Gurkha the day before. My digi-hygro reads around 66%...I better go test it again.


Hmmmm...seeing how you are in Canada, maybe you need to switch your hygrometer over from METRIC to English. Let's see...66% is like 148% English. Ah, see? That is your problem.

:teacher:


----------



## Rconectn-cl

Cohiba Maduro 5-Secretos. Believe it or not it wasn't a great smoke at all. It was just average.


----------



## Labman

JohnRider said:


> Hmmmm...seeing how you are in Canada, maybe you need to switch your hygrometer over from METRIC to English. Let's see...66% is like 148% English. Ah, see? That is your problem.
> 
> :teacher:


:lol:...John you so crazy! I actually have my temps in Celsius though, I never could decipher Fahrenheit.


----------



## Pug

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic "Perla". Tasty little firecracker.


----------



## Ceedee

Smoked a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Toro over at Charlie's with Webmeister and the guys... Mike was kind enough to gift me a special cigar that I will comment on when I torch it up... looks Y-U-MM-Y! Thanks Mike!

CD


----------



## baboruger

Just finished up a Fuente Short Story (thanks Wingfan) as I got home really late, but boy that is one good smoke!!!


----------



## tx_tuff

Oliva Serie O


----------



## Chuffy

Gurkha Expedition [robusto?]. Mild body, but more flavor than I expected. Interesting. The smoke smelled great. Definitely something I would smoke again.


----------



## DKPRLP

Had grand daughter today
in ouder
Chisel
Rass
Monte #2
All Sweet


----------



## Cigar Jack

Starting the day with an Arganese Connecticut Ambassador.


----------



## baboruger

I'm thinking that tonight, I might go with a Pepin blue...


----------



## brianhewitt

I had a La Gloria Cubana Serie R for an upcoming review. It was tasty, but the draw was a bit tight.


----------



## brow78

I had a Gurkha Expedition


----------



## Maduro PiPs

CAO Criollo Torpedo and perhaps then a cuban Bolivar Corona Extra.


----------



## Webmeister

Long day at the team offsite where I had presentations to make for like half the day. Just got home from an outing to the baseball game, and decided to enjoy my last Sancho Panza Double Maduro Cervantes. I bought 2 boxes last year, and these have been a staple for me. Since the massive "influx" of sticks to my humi over the past few days, I won't be able to replace them any time soon.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I'm currently smoking an Ashton VSG Illusion.
A rare treat for me in my VSG-less land and a bit disapointing too.
It's a little too peppery and has a funky aftertaste.
I think the B&M I got these from kept them in to much light w/ too much humidity variation.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Just smoked another Oliva Serie V figurado.
Alot mellower than the first I had that I couldn't finish, 
I nubbed this one easily - what a great smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

About to grab a Punch Champion Maduro to finish up the night.


----------



## tx_tuff

A Onyx Maduro, first one. Not bad but draw was tight and not enough smoke.


----------



## zion698

Perdomo Lot 23 torpedo ... didn't give me what I was looking for. I've had bad luck with Perdomo and Arturo Fuente's lately.


----------



## brianhewitt

tx_tuff said:


> A Onyx Maduro, first one. Not bad but draw was tight and not enough smoke.


I've tried Onyx a couple of times, and never liked the outcome (always burn issues, draw issues, and once even a flavor issue). As I recall, they got a pretty high rating along the way, and I don't have any idea why.


----------



## alanf

brianhewitt said:


> I've tried Onyx a couple of times, and never liked the outcome (always burn issues, draw issues, and once even a flavor issue). As I recall, they got a pretty high rating along the way, and I don't have any idea why.


My experience has been the same.


----------



## alanf

The clouds parted way yesterday evening just in time to smoke a Oliva O robusto before the thunderclouds returned. It was very relaxing.


----------



## tx_tuff

alanf said:


> The clouds parted way yesterday evening just in time to smoke a Oliva O robusto before the thunderclouds returned. It was very relaxing.


I love that smoke


----------



## zion698

Alec Bradley Maxx ... walked by this one in my local B&M for sometime. Finally decide to give it a try. It's a decent smoke.


----------



## Labman

I had a Por Larranaga Panatella and a JMs Dominican. Yummy!!


----------



## JohnR

I am smoking the Blind Cigar Panel #119...definitely a winner!

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/262/cat/23


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Last night I had a Partagas 1845... it was decent... I then moved on to one of my vibes by Rocky Patel that I lit up for a new cigar smoker (she had one puff and went back to her cigarette... bleh) 

Today though was awesome... smoked a 4/2g Illusione. After the hype I've heard on the forums, I had to try it. If you have a store close to you that sells them and have yet to try them, GO GET ONE!!!!


----------



## BioSore

I suppose I shouldn't have made my own thread about this. I am smoking my first fine sigar, a Hoyo de Monterrey Sumatra. It's a fine taste, really smooth and somewhat rich. Very nice.


----------



## JohnR

BioSore said:


> I suppose I shouldn't have made my own thread about this. I am smoking my first fine sigar, a Hoyo de Monterrey Sumatra. It's a fine taste, really smooth and somewhat rich. Very nice.


Good call. That is one I have been meaning to try. Dogwatch has mentioned it several times as being a great cigar.


----------



## JohnR

zion698 said:


> Alec Bradley Maxx ... walked by this one in my local B&M for sometime. Finally decide to give it a try. It's a decent smoke.


That is one I have mixed feelings about. Sometimes, I really like it and other times it leaves me wanting. I think the Curve (torpedo) is my favorite. I have the Ego on hand right now, but it just wasn't the same.


----------



## BioSore

JohnRider said:


> Good call. That is one I have been meaning to try. Dogwatch has mentioned it several times as being a great cigar.


Yes, it very much is. It is much creamier than expected, but I guess I don't have much to compare it to. Very enjoyable, I wish I known what I was missing sooner.


----------



## RGianelli

Just finished a Cohiba Siglo VI...Very aged.. and VERY GOOD..just a fantastic cigar..
Rob


----------



## Architeuthis

2007-08-22 Had a pair of Perdomo Habano Corojo's this evening with Squid junior. Pretty tasty, but extremely delicate wrappers that cracked if you looked at them wrong.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

It's another cuban night....just in the mood...started off with a Party 898 Varnished...not from my new box...it didnt look so good, but smoked really well. Now on a San Cristobal La Fuerza which is FANTASTIC....


----------



## Tha Criddler

Illusion 888


----------



## RGianelli

Maduro PiPs said:


> It's another cuban night....just in the mood...started off with a Party 898 Varnished...not from my new box...it didnt look so good, but smoked really well. Now on a San Cristobal La Fuerza which is FANTASTIC....


I think San Cristobal Cigars are highly UNDER Rated...I love the Muralla..
Rob


----------



## zion698

JohnRider said:


> That is one I have mixed feelings about. Sometimes, I really like it and other times it leaves me wanting. I think the Curve (torpedo) is my favorite. I have the Ego on hand right now, but it just wasn't the same.


Yeah, it was cool ... I'm not rushing out to get another, but I wouldn't turn it down if it was offered.


----------



## zion698

Started off the morning with a Padron Delicias and a cup of coffee. I may have to do that more often. :redface:


----------



## Roosterthomas

WOW! Had a TopShelf Signature Select Blue that was outstanding with coffee. I'm gonna have to get a box before the guy's at HP buy 'em all up! Think I'll make it a TopShelf day and dig into the Green Labels this afternoon.....Hope you guys are having a great day!


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Cohiba Siglo VI is a fabulous smoke. I have some Siglos aged for at least 5 years in my humidor. Several tests with the Tatuajes and Cohibas left me speechless. The flavor profiles are almost identical. It is remarkable what well constructed cigars from Cuban seed Pepin crafts.


----------



## Cigar Jack

Arganese Connecticut Ambassador on the way into work this morning.


----------



## Bullybreed

dont know yet just woke up


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night.
Tatuaje RC 184, was good nut for the price of these stick don't think I will buy another.
Partagas Serie D. No. 4. (Thanks Cole)


----------



## brianhewitt

Last night a La Gloria Cubana Serie R (much better draw this time around) and a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. 

And on the short drive into the office this morning, a Sancho Panza Matador.


----------



## Chuffy

brianhewitt said:


> Last night a La Gloria Cubana Serie R (much better draw this time around) and a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.
> 
> And on the short drive into the office this morning, a Sancho Panza Matador.


How did you like the Serie R?


----------



## JoeyBear

Had an Edge for an after lunch snack and have a CAO Italia for after dinner tonight. I'm at my mother-in-laws for the weekend so I brought my paltry little travel tupperdor to keep me busy


----------



## JohnR

A very well-aged Gurkha G3. Dark, hearty, and very tasty.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I smoked a Oliva O Robusto Maduro


----------



## Webmeister

Boy, have I been slacking this week. Haven't had a lot of opportunities for a cigar during the day being stuck in the offsite training.

Yesterday - had a couple of hours to kill before dinner with the team, so I sparked up an Illusione 68. I love these smokes! After I got home, had just enough time for a RP Edge Missile Maddie.

Today, a Punch London Club Maddie after the morning kayak trip and before this afternoon's whitewater rafting. Right now, I am enjoying an Oliva Serie O robusto. Been a long day, and I am beat...


----------



## RGianelli

Sparked up an Oliva Serie S Torpedo..This was my first Serie S..I really enjoyed the mild flavor..but this stick was fraught with construction and burn problems..First..the head of the cigar was packed too tight...couldn't get a good draw...Could not get the band off..too much glue I guess..ended up taking some of the wrapper with it when I finally tore it off..
Because I did enjoy the flavor..I will definately give this one another try...


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Tha Criddler said:


> I smoked a Oliva O Robusto Maduro


One of my favs.....


----------



## Maduro PiPs

01 Bolivar Beli Fino
06 Hoyo Epicure #2
LG Diaz


----------



## Cigar Jack

Finished the day with the Camacho Diploma. Man these would be fantastic with some age on them.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Cigar Jack said:


> Finished the day with the Camacho Diploma. Man these would be fantastic with some age on them.


Jack...that is SO TRUE...still have about 6 left from a box with at least a year age on them...before they recently changed the bands....they are truly a GREAT smoke now...


----------



## thegraduate-cl

Carlos Turano Virtuoso Encore robusto, it was a great smoke...when it stayed lit. had trouble lighting it, kinda canoed but, got it going after a while, none the less had some great flavors.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

thegraduate said:


> Carlos Turano Virtuoso Encore robusto, it was a great smoke...when it stayed lit. had trouble lighting it, kinda canoed but, got it going after a while, none the less had some great flavors.


I had that exact stick last night....first time...it was GREAT as well! Was very impressed with it!!! Mine did not have any burn issues...maybe your stick was too wet? But I really enjoyed this cigar.


----------



## thegraduate-cl

Maduro PiPs said:


> I had that exact stick last night....first time...it was GREAT as well! Was very impressed with it!!! Mine did not have any burn issues...maybe your stick was too wet? But I really enjoyed this cigar.


i had just bought it that day, smoked it at night. i didnt know what the deal was, but i enjoyed it enough that i wont let it bother me and will be looking to another one sometime in the near future.


----------



## thegraduate-cl

also had my first Davidoff Millennium Blend Petite Corona. was quite good, towards the end i got almost a pine/minty taste. was a good smoke walking through the street of the big apple.


----------



## siepattu-cl

Romeo y Julieta - Coronitas en Cedro & Montecristo - 2

The Monte was very good despite some burn issues (from a 3 pack - 06).


----------



## Maduro PiPs

thegraduate said:


> i had just bought it that day, smoked it at night. i didnt know what the deal was, but i enjoyed it enough that i wont let it bother me and will be looking to another one sometime in the near future.


ahhh..sometimes the B&Ms keep their humi's over 70%....but glad you enjoyed it. I am also happy that Lok sent me one in his recent bomb...so now I get to have another...also in a different size!


----------



## JoeyBear

Went to my local B&M this morning and picked up a La Aurora Belicoso, 2 Curly Heads for later, an Edge, 2 R y J that were recommended, and a little Punch Maduro. That should be enough to get me through the weekend


----------



## smokin'Jef

I'm gonna treat myself to a Rocky Patel 1992 Churchill since I've been sick for the most part of two weeks and haven't been able to smoke as much.


----------



## ER Doc

Just got to enjoy a Cusano 18 and an H. Upmann Connoisseur '96 No 10. It's a beautiful day on the back deck with Stogie Fresh and Stogie Review with a little bit of CigarLive. Can life get much better?


----------



## Lok17

Just had my first Hoya DE mont. No.3 mady. The stick was a lil rough at time but had some really good flavors otherwise. I think this was pretty young picked it up and my local 2 weeks ago or so and I am pretty sure he didn't have them sitting there too long. I will def pick up a few more and see how they age


----------



## Lok17

RGianelli said:


> Sparked up an Oliva Serie S Torpedo..This was my first Serie S..I really enjoyed the mild flavor..but this stick was fraught with construction and burn problems..First..the head of the cigar was packed too tight...couldn't get a good draw...Could not get the band off..too much glue I guess..ended up taking some of the wrapper with it when I finally tore it off..
> Because I did enjoy the flavor..I will definately give this one another try...


I think you just got a bad stick my friend. I had my first last week and it was outstanding, flavor, strength, AND construction. Glad to hear you will be giving it another shot!!


----------



## Chuffy

ER Doc said:


> Just got to enjoy a Cusano 18 and an H. Upmann Connoisseur '96 No 10. It's a beautiful day on the back deck with Stogie Fresh and Stogie Review with a little bit of CigarLive. Can life get much better?


I had my first Cusano 18 Paired Maduro the other night. It was very good, and I think I like it better than the Cusano 18 Double Connecticut.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Smoked a Bock Y Ca cigar. Cheap, mellow, and not bad!!!

Link:
http://www.altadisusa.com/cigar/BockyCa.asp


----------



## Chuffy

Last night Hoyo d. M. Dark Sumatra. My first one. I'm impressed. It just might be my new favorite.


----------



## Atlasm

Opus X perfecxion no.4 and it was great!


----------



## Labman

Had a Oliva O Bold Torpedo...man that was nice! It was obvious how much age this stick had it smelled and tasted incredible.


----------



## Newfie

Labman said:


> Had a Oliva O Bold Torpedo...man that was nice! It was obvious how much age this stick had it smelled and tasted incredible.


Can't wait to smoke the one you put in my pass Charlie. I'll let it rest a couple of weeks first though.

I'm in the middle of cooking a wicked lamb Vindaloo for supper so I think an LFD Double Ligero Lancero will meet it's maker after that!!!


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/08/24 Squid lights up a not-too-aged Por Larranaga Honduran... Truthfully, I've not tasted many sticks that have this same sweet sort of flavor...


----------



## Labman

Newfie said:


> Can't wait to smoke the one you put in my pass Charlie. I'll let it rest a couple of weeks first though.
> 
> I'm in the middle of cooking a wicked lamb Vindaloo for supper so I think an LFD Double Ligero Lancero will meet it's maker after that!!!


I hope you enjoy Jim! I really like that cigar...I wonder why they discontinued it?


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Padilla Habano Robusto and a Oliva Serie V Dbl Robusto...


----------



## shrtcrt

Drive to work: Fuente Robusto, Drive home: Partagas Black, right now: Hoya De Monterrey Dark Sumatra


----------



## leojvs

an Alec Bradley Maxx, and a small non ISOM Cohiba. Its polish & wax the Buick day. There may be another smoke yet. Its a b-i-g car...


----------



## zion698

THIS IS A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOCEMENT!!!
BOTL ... I have only done maybe two of the monthly reviews, and I have only been a member of CL for a few months. So I understand if many of you don't put much stock in what I am about to write. I have mentioned on this thread my disappointment in Perdomo cigars.

That disappointment ended tonight on a wet Georgia night. I just had the new Perdomo Habana Maduro and now I am going on the record. Brothers I am tell you to buy as many of these as you can. It's a great smoke!! Great full body, nutty, creamy, chocolate, maduro flavors ... but smoother than the LDF stuff. Great construction ... I was rushed because it was wet outside, but as I puffed away the cigar never got hot. Perfect draw, burn and ash. As soon as my fingers grow back I am off to get more.

Buy them in bulk .... Maduro PiPs, bomb them back to the stone age with these. After they recover from the blast. They will love you for it. Anyway I've gone on for long enough. Get as many of of these as you can. :leph:


----------



## Tha Criddler

I haven't tried mine yet but with your review I guess I'll get a box.
When I get it I'll do a little bombing w/ it.


----------



## alanf

Tonight I had a LFD Double Ligero Chisel. This may come as a shock, but I really didn't care for it. It started off grassy and pretty much stayed that way. About 2/3's into it, it became very bitter and I just couldn't get past it so I let it die an honorable death. There have been some good reviews on this cigar, so maybe I just got a bad stick.


----------



## wes888

Enjoyed my first VSG, a Tres Mystique. Great smoke. Thinking about what to smoke next.


----------



## tx_tuff

This is a late post, nothing tonight but last night.
1 Olvia Special S gifted to me by Turk10mm, very nice smoke!
2 A Fuente Hemingway, got this in a trade or bomb can't remember 
3 A Fuente Anejo, MY FIRST ONE! Was gifted this cigar by shelby07. Thank you man it was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Needless to say there was some great smoking going on thursday night.


----------



## brianhewitt

I smoked a Partagas 160 with serious wrapper flaws on the road between Seattle and Portland. I thought it'd be a good idea to kick off the roadtrip with a high-end smoke. That and it the already cracked wrapper was even more damaged during the flight. In spite of that, it burned perfectly. You wouldn't have been able to tell the flaws where there by looking at the ash. 

Very woody. Light and sweet to start, and more of a sharper cedar toward the end. Kind of a one-note cigar, but it was a pretty darn good note it was playing.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Yesterday I had the day off and it was raining, and cool!!! Perfect for 3 cigars.
I started the morning with cleaning the garage, with a Bock Y Ca. Then after lunch I smoked a nice Illusione 68. Then after dinner with a few OJ/Vodkas I had a Gran Habanos Corojo #5 churchill!! What a nice day!!!!


----------



## Mtmouse

I had a Padron 3000 while at Cedar Point with the wife and kids. That was my second Padron this week....very nice smokes. They have been added to my list.

I got one from Wingfan13 and the other from Newfie. You bastards got me hooked on these now.


----------



## silentjon

So far, a La Flor Cameroon Cabinet and an Oliva Series O Bold.


----------



## zion698

A tatuaje white label for an afternoon snack.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Lunch today was enjoyed with a Cusano Corojo 1997 torpedo. Tonight at my friends bonfire will be a La Gloria series R robusto.


----------



## Click2Riff

At this very moment i'm enjoying an Opus X.... nummy nummy!!


----------



## Chuffy

Last night was a Partagas Black. Nice flavor, very smooth. Didn't know if I would ever be able to stand up after that one.


----------



## Hydra

Matasa 30th Anniversary Toro...great great cigar.


----------



## Webmeister

It's been an interesting kinda day. I decided it had been too long since trying something new, and this would be the day I discovered a great stick!

Morning - reviewed the Canimao Corona for a friend. Way too mild and continual burn issues. 

Afternoon - Bucanero Windjammer Churchill. Interesting taste profile, but again too mild for my tastes.

Evening - just fired up an Onyx Reserve robusto from a box I bought a couple of years ago. It's been so long since I've had one, I had forgotten how good these are.

Guess I re-discovered a great stick today after all!


----------



## zion698

RP Vintage 1990 ... A bit of a one trick pony. The press made it much more labor intensive than I like in a cigar.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

zion698 said:


> THIS IS A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOCEMENT!!!
> BOTL ... I have only done maybe two of the monthly reviews, and I have only been a member of CL for a few months. So I understand if many of you don't put much stock in what I am about to write. I have mentioned on this thread my disappointment in Perdomo cigars.
> 
> That disappointment ended tonight on a wet Georgia night. I just had the new Perdomo Habana Maduro and now I am going on the record. Brothers I am tell you to buy as many of these as you can. It's a great smoke!! Great full body, nutty, creamy, chocolate, maduro flavors ... but smoother than the LDF stuff. Great construction ... I was rushed because it was wet outside, but as I puffed away the cigar never got hot. Perfect draw, burn and ash. As soon as my fingers grow back I am off to get more.
> 
> *Buy them in bulk .... Maduro PiPs, bomb them back to the stone age with these. After they recover from the blast. They will love you for it.* Anyway I've gone on for long enough. Get as many of of these as you can. :leph:


I will most certainly keep this in mind!! Thanks!

But seriously, I am not a Perdomo fan, but I have heard nothing but GREAT things about this new Habana line, starting with the Corojo. It is definitely on my list to try!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Finishing a Ashton Cabinet Torpedo now and then....off to a beautiful, oily Montecristo C EL 2003!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Smoked the Rocky Patel Cuban Blend from havanitascigars.
Thanks for the great smoke.


----------



## zion698

Maduro PiPs said:


> I will most certainly keep this in mind!! Thanks!
> 
> But seriously, I am not a Perdomo fan, but I have heard nothing but GREAT things about this new Habana line, starting with the Corojo. It is definitely on my list to try!


I understand ... I too I'm not a Perdomo fan . I've tried almost all of them, and this is the first line I've liked.


----------



## Lok17

Lets see fired up a LGC Serie R mady, Oliva Series G, and a Don Pepin Black lable. The black lable is hella spicy to start, too much for my tastes. I am going to leave the rest that I have to sit for atleast 3 months and try them again. I see huge potential for this stick in regards to my particular palate. Just need to get some of that spice to tone down


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I finally got to sit down and enjoy a cigar while relaxing. The smoke was a Cohiba Siglo VI. This particular cigar is still very young (Oct 06), but it was packed with flavor and has lots of potential once the harshness wears off. If you get a chance to smoke one of these...do it!:whoohoo:


----------



## Labman

Tat. Serie P Churchill size...very nice cigar.


----------



## happy1

Had a LGC maduro on the way to work...damn good smoke


----------



## Christian @ Just For Him-cl

Zino Platinum Double Grande
Edge Sumatra
Tatuaje Noella


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I smoked a CAO Brazilia today.


----------



## BlueyHK

I had an Oliva Serie O torpedo for the first time today. Enjoyable cigar and quite different to the usual sticks that I enjoy (I am in Singapore where basically only Cubans are available).


----------



## Tha Criddler

Padilla 1932 toro
killer!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

5 Vegas "A" Apocalypse right now


----------



## Webmeister

Oliva serie O robusto for lunch, and this evening I finally got a chance to try the Rocky Patel REO that Jumpin Johnny sent me a while back. Nice smoke - thanks again John!


----------



## Bullybreed

had a Gurkha gold after dinner and had a gurkha triple ligro before bed, the gold was awsome.


----------



## AragornElessar86

Had a delicious Trilogy Native Cameroon torpedo/triangle press. Yummy


----------



## Rconectn-cl

CAO "VR" black


----------



## ace43

Tatuaje Serie P #1 (surprisingly good); Oliva Serie V Double Toro (the double toros tend to get bound up and draw poorly); Oliva Serie V Torpedo (when these are right, they're great; Oliva Serie O Toro (while playing golf at 9:00 AM, fantastic for that time of day); Fuente Double Chateau Maduro (Golf PM, great). Maybe I need to back off a tad?


----------



## tx_tuff

ace43 said:


> Tatuaje Serie P #1 (surprisingly good); Oliva Serie V Double Toro (the double toros tend to get bound up and draw poorly); Oliva Serie V Torpedo (when these are right, they're great; Oliva Serie O Toro (while playing golf at 9:00 AM, fantastic for that time of day); Fuente Double Chateau Maduro (Golf PM, great). Maybe I need to back off a tad?


Why was the Tat surprisingly good to you? Do you norm not like Tatuaje? Or just not the P series?


----------



## zion698

Breakfast: a Padrón Delicias and coffee.


----------



## ace43

tx_tuff said:


> Why was the Tat surprisingly good to you? Do you norm not like Tatuaje? Or just not the P series?


I was surprised because I wasn't expecting much from the P series given the much lower pricing and different blend. The wrappers are a little fragile, there have been some burn issues, but the flavor is really quite nice, not as stern as some of the darker wrapper Tatuaje can be, although I like those too. The classic range seems to arrive in two different wrapper colors, one more like the P and one quite a bit darker, almost maduro. Inside each box can be a surprise, but both are good in their own right.


----------



## smokem-cl

Had a Rocky Patel Factory Select Sun Grown PC this morning with coffee. Now I'm burning one of these...

http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2001265132457417774


----------



## tx_tuff

ace43 said:


> I was surprised because I wasn't expecting much from the P series given the much lower pricing and different blend. The wrappers are a little fragile, there have been some burn issues, but the flavor is really quite nice, not as stern as some of the darker wrapper Tatuaje can be, although I like those too. The classic range seems to arrive in two different wrapper colors, one more like the P and one quite a bit darker, almost maduro. Inside each box can be a surprise, but both are good in their own right.


I figured you would say price. And you may already know this but just a little FYI. One reason the price of the Series P (White band) is so much lower than the Classic (Brown band) is where they are made. The Classic is made in Miami and the Series P in Nicaragua. So that is the main reason for the lower price, labor in Miami cost more than Nicaragua. I was disappointed in a Tatuaje because of the price. A Tatuaje RC 184, it cost me I think $22 so I thought it would be a Grand Slam, well just a triple for a Grand Slam price!


----------



## Ceedee

smokem said:


> Had a Rocky Patel Factory Select Sun Grown PC this morning with coffee. Now I'm burning one of these...
> 
> http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2001265132457417774


That is MIGHTY NICE! 

CD


----------



## smokem-cl

and now...

http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2003029417014358922


----------



## Maduro PiPs

smokem said:


> Had a Rocky Patel Factory Select Sun Grown PC this morning with coffee. Now I'm burning one of these...
> 
> http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2001265132457417774


Interesting cut there on that Chisel....never seen that before...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

I was looking forward to a nice post prandial '06 PLPC, but when I got to my designated outside (sigh) smoking spot, I discovered that I'd left my cutter and torch at home. Sigh again.


----------



## Labman

Maduro PiPs said:


> Interesting cut there on that Chisel....never seen that before...


I saw Walt (I think) over at the Stogie Review do the same thing. Very interesting...does it affect the draw or flavor at all?


----------



## Ceedee

Supposedly, the chisel-shape is designed exactly for using a punch on the top facet. The idea is to direct the smoke to the palate and the back of the mouth and sinus area to reach more of the tastebuds in the mouth. I have used this method before and noticed a "slight" difference in taste profile - that is, a more robust amount of flavor. It's at least worth a try... I have also 'V' cut the chisel as well and found that to be a bit easier on the draw as well.

CD


----------



## smokem-cl

Doing the punch the way it is in the pic keeps the smoke from becoming to strong to fast, as Ceedee pointed out. Thus making the cigar more enjoyable and tasty.


----------



## smokem-cl

for tonight...

http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2001530557063276192


----------



## Maduro PiPs

smokem said:


> Doing the punch the way it is in the pic keeps the smoke from becoming to strong to fast, as Ceedee pointed out. Thus making the cigar more enjoyable and tasty.


Thanks for the tip cause I have many Chisels and always pass them up because I find them way over the top in strength. But I will try this trick.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

smokem said:


> for tonight...
> 
> http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2001530557063276192


I heard only GREAT things with this new line!


----------



## smokem-cl

I'm not a big fan of Perdomo, but Nick as it right with this maduro, and the new corojo.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

smokem said:


> I'm not a big fan of Perdomo, but Nick as it right with this maduro, and the new corojo.


My same thoughts....never purchased one in years....but this line is an exception.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Just had Carlos Torano Noventa 90...awesome nutty and woody cigar!


----------



## ace43

Yes, I knew about the Miami/Nicaragua difference, but that was already demonstrated in the brown label/red label distinction. The white label is far less expensive than the red label, so I figured the blend would have to be a drop WAY down. It was down but in a way that didn't bother me at all. Among the brown labels, my initial favorite was the Taino, partly because of the fun of just holding onto it. Lately, however, the Regios, although not my favorite shape at all, are right on the mark flavor-wise.


----------



## Bullybreed

bobbyg29 said:


> Just had Carlos Torano Noventa 90...awesome nutty and woody cigar!


im not a big torano fan but I keep hearing thats a great smoke I need to try one.

and just had a had a legends/perdomo


----------



## tx_tuff

ace43 said:


> Yes, I knew about the Miami/Nicaragua difference, but that was already demonstrated in the brown label/red label distinction. The white label is far less expensive than the red label, so I figured the blend would have to be a drop WAY down. It was down but in a way that didn't bother me at all. Among the brown labels, my initial favorite was the Taino, partly because of the fun of just holding onto it. Lately, however, the Regios, although not my favorite shape at all, are right on the mark flavor-wise.


The Regios is closer to the size of cigar I like. I have yet to smoke a Tat that I didn't care for, but I haven't smoked them all yet either LOL


----------



## louistogie

Today I pick up my first Oliva Serie O robusto.
gonna light it up tonight :redface:


----------



## JohnR

First up, Indian Tabac Maduro Boxer at lunchtime. Really didn't have time to get into the groove with this one. I smoked a little more than half. A little too much ummmpf for lunch smoke.

Second hitter was the "Cedar Fresh" LE from the CigarLive Cigar Pass #3: $1-$2 Price Paid. This is a itsy bitsy cigar...I guess it would qualify as a Petite Corona. Not bad during the first half, then got a little off-flavor after the halfway mark, so let that one go.

Cleanup hitter - K. Hansotia Castle Hall Churchill. Cigars International is shoveling these out the door for $2.50 a stick (mazo of 10 for $25) and for that kind of dough, these are a pretty nice smoke. Starts off sickeningly creamy and weird, then settles down into a pretty nice mild smoke. Typical Gurkha - lots of smoke and a great draw.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-ZMA&cat=3&h1=1


----------



## Labman

I hit the briar today instead of the stogies.


----------



## Bullybreed

just finished a genghis kahn...mmmm mmmmm good.


----------



## Architeuthis

Bullybreed said:


> just finished a genghis kahn...mmmm mmmmm good.


I hesitate to even show you this picture... The entire wrapper disaster took place within about ten seconds. It just went CRAAAACCCCKKKK and there it was... <G>


----------



## JohnR

LOL! Been there, done that! This is what happened to my Gran Habanos 3 Siglos before I even got to light it! Do you have a pipe around you can smoke it in? Ha ha ha


----------



## Architeuthis

JohnRider said:


> LOL! Been there, done that! This is what happened to my Gran Habanos 3 Siglos before I even got to light it! Do you have a pipe around you can smoke it in? Ha ha ha


Squid is very creative... I went and cut about six short pieces of thread and tied the flaking wrapper around the cigar. Looked pretty stupid but I was able to smoke the cigar at least... <G>


----------



## Labman

architeuthis said:


> I hesitate to even show you this picture... The entire wrapper disaster took place within about ten seconds. It just went CRAAAACCCCKKKK and there it was... <G>


DAMN!! I've never had a wrapper split that bad before!


----------



## Tha Criddler

architeuthis said:


> I hesitate to even show you this picture... The entire wrapper disaster took place within about ten seconds. It just went CRAAAACCCCKKKK and there it was... <G>


Did you step on it?


----------



## Webmeister

Holy CRAP! I have had a few wrapper malfunctions, but that has got to be one for the books man!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I have alot of smokes today:

Started off the morning with a Tropical Fever Maduro
After breakfast, I smoked a Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
After lunch, I had a Vegas "A" Apocalypse.. 
Before dinnner, a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Felicias
After dinner, an Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduro
(And a couple Marlboros in between)

Now looking for my next smokes: maybe 1 or 2 before I go to sleep.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

architeuthis said:


> I hesitate to even show you this picture... The entire wrapper disaster took place within about ten seconds. It just went CRAAAACCCCKKKK and there it was... <G>


You need to invest in one of Doc's 911 Cigar Patch kit
http://www.stogiefresh.com/shop_accessories.htm

Although, I don't know if 911 could even have saved that one


----------



## smokem-cl

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I have alot of smokes today:
> 
> Started off the morning with a Tropical Fever Maduro
> After breakfast, I smoked a Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
> After lunch, I had a Vegas "A" Apocalypse..
> Before dinnner, a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Felicias
> After dinner, an Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduro
> (And a couple Marlboros in between)
> 
> Now looking for my next smokes: maybe 1 or 2 before I go to sleep.


You sir are my hero! If you ever make it to upstate NY we gonna do some herf'in


----------



## Roosterthomas

Troya Clasico LIV Toro................Rich and decadent are two words that come to mind followed by BUYING a BOX! This was the best Pepin stick I have ever had, hands down. The richness reminded me of a well aged Opus and almost as expensive, but worth every dime I paid for it! errrrrrrr, I meant to say YUK. spitoowee, nasty! Don't buy these.....ever......I mean it.......leave them....to me errr alone I mean. Forget I said anything, move along, nothing to see here.:redface:


----------



## Webmeister

Too late Rusty! I saw a partial box of Troya's at my B&M yesterday. I am headed back there tonight to grab a little something special (pix to be posted later), and I might just grab one of these.


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Yesterday, I smoked a Cuvee Grand (e?).

Today, I am not sure, I left the house unprepared and was invited to a cigar lounge after work. Stay posted to learn what I dig up.

~CC


----------



## genettim

Fired up one of the Flor de Oliva Corojo's that Old Boar bombed me with... very tasty!


----------



## Webmeister

Had a La Aroma de Cuba at the B&M yesterday after work and a RP Missile Corojo when I got home. Tonight I stopped by again to speak with the owner and pick up a "special" treat. Had a Padilla Habano while I was there - another great cigar! Stocking the new humi tonight as it has settled at 68% RH. We'll see what ancient relic I can dig up from the old humi's to smoke later...


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a Phoenix Robusto that Webmeister gifted to me last week. MAN is this a SUPER SMOKE! Drac, you and Rocky really got the blend on this one right! AWESOME! 

CD


----------



## Bullybreed

Pequenos by Perdomo a good morning or coffee smoke


----------



## zion698

Oliva Serie G - Cameroon. Nice, mildly sweet anytime smoke.


----------



## Lok17

Just finished a Camacho Select on the back porch while browsing the latest CA and smoke mags. Another perfect evening


----------



## Lok17

architeuthis said:


> I hesitate to even show you this picture... The entire wrapper disaster took place within about ten seconds. It just went CRAAAACCCCKKKK and there it was... <G>


:errrr: :errrr: :errrr: :errrr: :errrr: :baffled: :baffled:


----------



## RGianelli

Just finished a Oliva Serie V Torpedo..Really a GOOD cigar..


----------



## Tha Criddler

No cigars today, I got a soar throat.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl

Just finished a La Gloria Cubana Reserva. Very good cigar. It may be the best cigar by EPC. Very smooth and sort of creamy. I have had it in my humidor for about 6 months, but just got around to smoking it.


----------



## zion698

Capped the night with a Tatuaje Reserva. I'm starting to see what all the Pepin hype is about. :redface:


----------



## drac

Ceedee said:


> Smoking a Phoenix Robusto that Webmeister gifted to me last week. MAN is this a SUPER SMOKE! Drac, you and Rocky really got the blend on this one right! AWESOME!
> 
> CD


Thanks bro!!


----------



## zion698

Romeo y Julieta 1875 - Reserva Real.


----------



## ER Doc

Enjoyed a Los Blancos Connecticut this afternoon.


----------



## koapoorpeople

C.A.O Cameroon Robusto?--nubed it


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had a Sol Cubano CT Robusto this afternoon at lunch, now I'm enjoying a Rocky Patel CT Torpedo. Both so well crafted and full of smoke. 
Great mild smokin' sticks!


----------



## Labman

Jose L. Piedra Cazadore thanks to Tim (MtMouse). It was a very nice smoke...had a lovely leathery taste to it.


----------



## Mtmouse

Labman said:


> Jose L. Piedra Cazadore thanks to Tim (MtMouse). It was a very nice smoke...had a lovely leathery taste to it.


Couldn't resist, eh?


----------



## Architeuthis

The last Monte #2 I could find in the coolerdor... I know it's sinful to say this, but I will not be purchasing any more of these, as I've not ever been satisfied with the quality of construction, burn nor wrapper...


----------



## Labman

Mtmouse said:


> Couldn't resist, eh?


:lol:...nope. That reminds me, I have to get pics of the destruction up.


----------



## AragornElessar86

Had an Oliva Serie V last night. Amazing cigar, and another huge success for Oliva. I also had a Punch Champ.


----------



## JohnR

In honor of the autumn weather headed our way, I dug out the Peterson and some Peterson Connoisseur's Choice. A fine evening for a pipe.


----------



## Mtmouse

AragornElessar86 said:


> Had an Oliva Serie V last night. Amazing cigar, and another huge success for Oliva. I also had a Punch Champ.


Just finished one myself...thanks to Wingfan13. Great cigar. Although I had it just after work without dinner......the tummy is a little queezy.


----------



## AragornElessar86

Mtmouse said:


> Just finished one myself...thanks to Wingfan13. Great cigar. Although I had it just after work without dinner......the tummy is a little queezy.


Yeah, it's a bit powerful. Certainly more so than something like the Serie G.


----------



## silentjon

Just had my first San Cristobal - Great cigar!


----------



## Webmeister

Had one of the new Santa Rosa's at lunch. A little mild for me, but the flavor wasn't bad. Tonight, it La Aroma de Cuba... again. These are really starting to grow on me. Great flavor and a great price.


----------



## Bullybreed

had a montecristo for berakfast, gurkha gold for lunch, gurkha fuerte after din din, had another gurkha gold at robustos along with a torano noventa that was good the first 3/4 but got to mellow not worth the 10 bucks IMO and its just MO.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Today's theme in the Marlboro home was:
OLIVA

Morning: Oliva Serie G Maduro Special G 
Afternoon: Olive Serie O Maduro Torpedo
Night: Olive Serie V figurado


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had a Camacho Select last night...A fantastic medium-bodied cameroon. I will definitely be buying more of these!


----------



## Labman

I'm not sure yet but I might fire up a Don Pepin Blue Label today. If not I think I might break out the briar.


----------



## zion698

Having RP Edge as a mid morning smoke. Ugly ash but smoking well so far. Most mild strength ligero I have ever had.


----------



## tx_tuff

bobbyg29 said:


> Had a Camacho Select last night...A fantastic medium-bodied cameroon. I will definitely be buying more of these!


My fav Cameroon right now!


----------



## genettim

Cohiba Extra Vigoroso to start, then an Oliva Serie O Maduro... mmmm


----------



## habanaman

Today i ahve smoked 2 hoyos the rou 2001 (cuba) 1 escudo new limited edition of rome y julieta(cuba) 2 hoyo regalos new limited edition (cuba)

Only and forever cuba!!!

Angelo


----------



## Rconectn-cl

I just finished a PUNCH Royal Selection N°12. Very good smoke.


----------



## Smoke~20

Smoked my first Padron 2000. Wow I really liked it too.. My first cigar that didnt leave a lingering taste in my mouth. Creamy mmmmmm


----------



## Webmeister

Punch London Club maddie for lunch and a 601 red label Habano robusto from the owner of my B&M this evening. That is one fine stick!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Sol Cubano Maduro tonight while watching a very rare Arizona thunderstorm.


----------



## brianhewitt

An unbanded (unreleased?) CAO "Reserva". Very enjoyable cigar, spicy, peppery.


----------



## zion698

Had my first La Gloria Cubana Serie R #6 Maduro tonight. Man what a let down. My night smokes are important to me. Theres nothing like a nice smoke to cap the day. It was a attractive looking stick, but outside of that there was nothing favorable about it. Had the biggest runner I have ever experienced. I know I should not judge it on one stick. But at almost ten bucks a stick a cigar has to give something positive to say. This one had nothing.


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/08/30 Two Padron Londres maduro's; and I smoked 'em one right after the other while drinking steaming hot black coffee.


----------



## ER Doc

Enjoyed a nice Oliva Serie O whle sipping on some nice rum. Beautiful night tonight in Kansas!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff

Camacho Select Robusto &
Illusione 68


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie V


----------



## zion698

Padron 4000. Have yet to have a bad Padron.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Hmmm...after work today I'll probably light up a Series O Oliva torpedo, or a La Gloria Cubana Robusto...or a CAO Italia Ciao. I'll just have to wait to see what my mood is after work. May need to do a dark beer or two to pair up with it?


----------



## zion698

My wife took me out for a feast of a dinner. Being completely stuffed ... I decide to give a La Flor Dominicana Coronado Double Corona that I have been saving for some months a try. Great smoke ... However, I'm still recovering from the strength of it.  I like Litto's stuff. Flavor first, strength should be a by product. Cigars that just put you on your ass and nothing else are just crap.


----------



## Labman

I had a 601 Maduro. Very nice cigar...but I should have left it out for a bit before lighting it. I got about half way and it kept going out on me! Oh well, I enjoyed the flavors.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

MATASA 30th Anniversary...not really that good.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Padron 1926 #6


----------



## tx_tuff

Tatuaje Havana (red label)


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro
followed with an
Arturo Fuente Chateau Sungrown.

GREAT COMBO.


----------



## g8trbone

Well... last night I was able to enjoy my first in a long while. I lit up a 601 Red Robusto. Very nice smoke!


----------



## Steve D-cl

Started the holiday weekend off with a 2-year old Padron Londres and a nice cup of Waialua coffee. Was amazed at the amount smoke that little stick put out. Think I'm about at the end of the last bunch I bought - time to get some more!


----------



## DKPRLP

As many as I can today


----------



## Lok17

Oliva Serie V double toro. I am really looking forward to having more of these when they have more then one week on them!


----------



## louistogie

I had the Edge by, Rocky last night as end cap to the day.
I paired it with an ice cold Nestle pure life water tropical fruit splash.
And it went a lot better than I thought it would!


----------



## JohnR

I pulled out a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Churchill size this morning. This cigar does not disappoint! It is a refined, fairly full flavored cigar. This is a moderately priced cigar, falling in the $5 range. If you keep your eyes open, you can get them in the $3-4 range. Everyone should at least TRY one of these.


----------



## chrisguinther

I smoked a Romeo y Julieta Cazadore while mowing the lawn. Nothing fancy about this cigars. It is just straightforward with Cuban tobacco flavors that hits your palate full force.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Just finished my first Old Henry...a blend made by Pepin Garcia for Holt's. Excellent smoke!


----------



## JoeyBear

Currently enjoying a Montequilla I received from Mario. It was part of a prize pack and a "budget cigar". Actually, it's not half bad and the single malt scotch isn't hurting it's flavor at all :biggrin:


----------



## ozzyfan

today..........none


----------



## Daver3283

Just finished off a CAO mx2 with a dark coffee. It was just what the doctor ordered, the sun is shining with a nice cool breeze, couldn't have picked a better day to smoke.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Illusion 88 robusto....see review in bomb thread.


----------



## louistogie

Tha Criddler said:


> Illusion 88 robusto....see review in bomb thread.


Is the Illusion the cigar with 3 rap around it?

And I think I'm gonna light up Fire by Rocky Patel robusto.


----------



## chubzerous

5 Vegas Miami. Reminds me a lot of the Holts Connoisseurs made by Pepin


----------



## Tha Criddler

louistogie said:


> Is the Illusion the cigar with 3 rap around it?
> 
> And I think I'm gonna light up Fire by Rocky Patel robusto.


No that's the Culebra(sp?)...I smoked the Robusto.


----------



## chrisguinther

I just finished a Montecristo #2. The 06's are smoking very well right now.


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/09/01 Squid consumed a Camacho Diploma this evening. Oh my! <G>


----------



## 13axle

Me I'm smokin RP sungrown yummie


----------



## RGianelli

Just finished amy first Ashton San Cristobal Supremo..and I know I'm in the minority on this one but..I really didn't care for it much..It had a flavor profile I just did not care for..I found it one dimentional..and a bit bitter...Not a bad cigar..Just wasn't my favorite.
Rob


----------



## Labman

I had a Padron Executive - Natural. What can I say about a Padron cigar...oh I know, it was amazing! Would have been even better in Maduro, but still great!


----------



## knuck42

'98 Juan Lopez Patricia. I have to say, this was by far the worst aged ISOM I have ever smoked. I am hoping it was just not done stabilizing in the humi and that the next one will be better as I plan on waiting a few weeks before trying again.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Ashton VSG and it is good


----------



## Webmeister

Aroma de Cuba for lunch and a Oliva Serie V with a Bombay Sapphire martini after dinner. Helluva combination!


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Today's cigars:
Don Pepin Black Label Petit Corona
Padilla 1948
Alec Bradley, Pryme, Torpedo
La Flor Dominicana, Factory Press II
Bossner, Lanceros


----------



## prophetic_joe

Smoked a RP Edge maduro torpedo last Thursday pretty good smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Wow, it was so hot today.
110 degrees in the Marlboro home.

Now that things have cooled down,
Think I will be smoking a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.


----------



## aumguy29

am going to try my CAO Mx2 maduro today.....it looks really good and a buddy told me to try it


----------



## zion698

Had a Perdomo Reserve maduro ... good smoke. The Perdomo Habano maduro is a lot better though.


----------



## Lok17

An Oliva Special S, and then an Oliva MBIII. Two hella nice smokes right there!!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had a Kristoff this morning...poor construction and the flavors were nothing to write home about.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I'm still milling over my options....I'll get back to you on this.


----------



## degarbie

I haven't smoked anything today (I can't get all that many cigars at one go) but I had a Cohiba Siglo I yesterday, which was a very nice smoke. I may have to pick up some more of those.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

LGD Small Batch...I usually don't nub cigars that large. I burnt my fingers on it. The first two thirds were good...The last third kicked my ass.:redface: I highly recommend this cigar.


----------



## Webmeister

Onyx Reserve robusto while I was cruising around on the lawn tractor today mowing the yard at the cabin. Making a killer roast lamb for dinner and then have an Illusione f9 and a bottle of Fonseca Bin 27 on (the) deck for later.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/09/02 An old AVO Maduro I found in the coolerdor for an evening cigar. It was very nice too...


----------



## Lok17

romeo y j.cedros deluxe isom and then an H. upmann vintage camy.


----------



## Labman

I had a honking big Puros Indios I got from Bill in a bomb. It is, without a doubt, the largest ring gauge cigar I have ever smoked. It was pretty good...but I think I'll stick with the smaller ring gauges from now on!


----------



## RGianelli

Padron 6000 Belicoso


----------



## slcraiders

Davidoff Grand Cru #3. Nice little smoke.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I actually ended up smoking my Pardomo Habano Maduro too.


----------



## louistogie

Well I got some cigars from, Guado from a contest I won, thanks again!
And I got a cigar called, Reo. Never heard of it, But then I found out it was
made by, Rocky Patel. So I lit it up today and man that was a great cigar!
It was a smooth, creamy, earthy smoke very rich, very flavorful. 
A nice draw, nice burn, just couldn't be happier. It was a great way to end the day....I smoke it to the nub to!:redface:


----------



## Tha Criddler

I want to try one of those but CI is the only place I've seen them.


----------



## louistogie

Tha Criddler said:


> I want to try one of those but CI is the only place I've seen them.


Yeah same here.
they have a 5pack of Robusto for $16.
that ain't bad.


----------



## Daniel D

Prolly get out a Pirates Gold tonight, or this nice looking Special G that Slow Triath sent me.


----------



## zion698

Had a Perdomo Habano Corojo last night ... It was nice, but I like the maduro much better.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Don Lino Africa today.


----------



## Labman

louistogie said:


> Well I got some cigars from, Guado from a contest I won, thanks again!
> And I got a cigar called, Reo. Never heard of it, But then I found out it was
> made by, Rocky Patel. So I lit it up today and man that was a great cigar!
> It was a smooth, creamy, earthy smoke very rich, very flavorful.
> A nice draw, nice burn, just couldn't be happier. It was a great way to end the day....I smoke it to the nub to!:redface:


I couldn't agree more! Excellent medium bodied stick. As soon as I save up some more cash I'm gonna start searching for a box.


----------



## louistogie

Labman said:


> I couldn't agree more! Excellent medium bodied stick. As soon as I save up some more cash I'm gonna start searching for a box.


You know what, I might end up buying a box to.
lol


----------



## tx_tuff

Tha Criddler said:


> I want to try one of those but CI is the only place I've seen them.


I have seen them lately at a couple B&Ms by me, but you prob wouldn't like them anyway :teacher:


----------



## smokin'Jef

Avo #2 today while BBQ'n!


----------



## brianhewitt

A CAO Gold while hard at work. Really hard at it.

Last night I really enjoyed a LFD Cameroon Cabinet. Man, I think I'm in love.


----------



## lifeslittleobserver

*MAC Gold Label*

I reached way down in humi this morning to find something for today. I found a Macanudo Gold Label. Actually it was way to mild. I should have grabbed the RP Edge. Maybe tonight. Yea! Maybe tonight.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Currently a LFD Cameroon Cabinet.....very nice smoke...has a nice sweetness to it on the finish...a bit of spice as well.


----------



## chrisguinther

I'm just finishing up a Partagas Short. You just can't go wrong with this cigar. It fits any environment whether you're doing yardwork or just relaxing outside.


----------



## Mtmouse

Cohiba Siglo II to celebrate my ice chest conversion.


----------



## Daniel D

Prolly gonna go with the Ancient Warrior that Mario sent me.


----------



## zion698

H. Upmann Signature maduro.


----------



## JohnR

Mtmouse said:


> Cohiba Siglo II to celebrate my ice chest conversion.


There ya go. Good call. I am smoking a 5 Vegas Cask Strength - and I am thrilled, because I finally got one that is not plugged! :frown:


----------



## Tha Criddler

Maduro PiPs said:


> Currently a LFD Cameroon Cabinet.....very nice smoke...has a nice sweetness to it on the finish...a bit of spice as well.


That smoke is incredible.
I've been stocking up.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I'm smoking a Padilla Hybrid Torp that I got from John.
It taste like a Hybrid but it might actually be an old Habano, cause they use to have the same band I think.


----------



## Rconectn-cl

I smoked a Oliveros 1927. It's a damn good cigar for the price!


----------



## Daniel D

Decided to go with the Oliva Special G.


----------



## ER Doc

Had a Partagas Esplendido and a Punch Champion.


----------



## Daniel D

In the process of smoking a Gurkha Legend, It's performing and tasting amazing, how long have you had this in the humi Mario?

I'm almost 2 inches in and WOW this cigar has performed amazing for being so fresh. Getting some toasty nut flavors, and a little bit of spice!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padilla Miami 8/11 followed by a Padron Anniversary Principe Maduro.
Two great smokes that complimented eachother every well.


----------



## chrisguinther

I just finished off my last Ashton VSG. I subsequently ordered ten more. You should never be without a few of these in the humidor.

:teacher:


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Tha Criddler said:


> That smoke is incredible.
> I've been stocking up.


Ya know Nick...I thought it was very good. The aroma in the air was very nice...although I could not appreciate the aroma as much since I was outside. Even though it was a good smoke, I do not think I would be inclined to purchase more. I will try another if I come across one...but other than that....I do not think I am missing anything.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Daniel D said:


> In the process of smoking a Gurkha Legend, It's performing and tasting amazing, how long have you had this in the humi Mario?
> 
> I'm almost 2 inches in and WOW this cigar has performed amazing for being so fresh. Getting some toasty nut flavors, and a little bit of spice!


Hey Dan, glad your enjoying that Legend. That has at least a year + of age on it. It is definitely not "fresh"....so I am not sure what you mean by that....maybe you mean "fresh" as you just go it..lol...unsure...


----------



## louistogie

Just smoke a Don Pipen Blue label, the firecracker.
Man its not what I expected...it had that spice with some leathery flavors.
but I was expecting that Pipen woody flavor that I love!
I gotta give one of these another try.


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Punch Rare Corojo after work at Charlie's - well, actually I had 2 of them. The first one self-destructed after a few puffs. The second one made it most of the way through, but the cap still unravelled with about 2" left to go. Not so impressed with these.

Picked up another RP Nording for after dinner with a glass of Merlot. It's gonna be a good evening if it ever cools off...


----------



## Lok17

Gonna fire up a Pepin Blue that LK was kind enough to hit me with. My first one! I'll report back.


----------



## Daniel D

Maduro PiPs said:


> Hey Dan, glad your enjoying that Legend. That has at least a year + of age on it. It is definitely not "fresh"....so I am not sure what you mean by that....maybe you mean "fresh" as you just go it..lol...unsure...


I meant it just spent a couple days in the mail then went into my cooler, and hasn't had atleast 2 weeks to rest. It was great!


----------



## Tha Criddler

Maduro PiPs said:


> Ya know Nick...I thought it was very good. The aroma in the air was very nice...although I could not appreciate the aroma as much since I was outside. Even though it was a good smoke, I do not think I would be inclined to purchase more. I will try another if I come across one...but other than that....I do not think I am missing anything.


Sorry to hear that. I personally was blown away by it an immediately pronounced it one of the best cigars I'd ever smoked. It had this sweetness that reminded me of Dr. Pepper and burnt like a champ. I need a box.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Lok17 said:


> Gonna fire up a Pepin Blue that LK was kind enough to hit me with. My first one! I'll report back.


Enjoy bud!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Daniel D said:


> I meant it just spent a couple days in the mail then went into my cooler, and hasn't had atleast 2 weeks to rest. It was great!


ahhh...so it is technically "fresh" at the DD Quarters!  Glad ya liked it!! I have plenty of more Gurkhas that I need to get rid of!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Tha Criddler said:


> Sorry to hear that. I personally was blown away by it an immediately pronounced it one of the best cigars I'd ever smoked. It had this sweetness that reminded me of Dr. Pepper and burnt like a champ. I need a box.


Ya know Nick, you are among the many who raved about this stick...I will give it another go for sure...this time indoors. I was really expecting something especially since it was given to me at a herf we had in which the host invited the LFD rep he knows...so he handed out the Cammie (pre-release) and a first production run of the Coronado to all the guys there. But like I said, it was a very good smoke with a distinct sweetness on the finish. I am now sorry I smoked this outdoors. Ya never get that smokey aroma after the exhale since it usually disappears in the air and I love that part.


----------



## Daniel D

Maduro PiPs said:


> ahhh...so it is technically "fresh" at the DD Quarters!  Glad ya liked it!! I have plenty of more Gurkhas that I need to get rid of!


*cough* HI MARIO! *cough cough*


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Daniel D said:


> *cough* HI MARIO! *cough cough*


LOL HI DANIEL!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Last night I had a Tatuaje RC 184...Awesome smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron londres this afternoon.


----------



## chubzerous

Vigilante Corojo Robusto, just started it.


----------



## louistogie

Maduro PiPs said:


> ahhh...so it is technically "fresh" at the DD Quarters!  Glad ya liked it!! I have plenty of more Gurkhas that I need to get rid of!


Gurkhas!
:biggrin:


----------



## happy1

LGC,Padilla Habana


----------



## Labman

I had a RP Nording. Despite a bad burn it turned out to be a pretty good smoke. Nice flavors and a medium-full body...or, as I like to say, it was extra medium!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I think I will be going for a Padilla Miama 8/11 tonight.


----------



## genettim

last night i had a Fuente Sun Grown, followed by a Rocky Patel Sun Grown... both delicious.


----------



## mikejh-cl

i smoked the very last of the first cigar purchase i ever made. a 5 pack of af curly heads. probably one of the best value mix filler cigars available and its been sitting for a year so it mellowed a bit. but even then its a very unpredictable cigar. the good puffs are a great flavor, but only about 1 in 5. i could only smoke half before i lost interest. oh well, on to better things. i think i'll order some san cristobals soon


----------



## louistogie

I lit up a Punch Gran Puro, and I gotta say.
I don't think I've ever had a good punch? I always get bad
sticks its a bummer. But I know theres some good ones out there
just don't know which ones...


----------



## alanf

louistogie said:


> I lit up a Punch Gran Puro, and I gotta say.
> I don't I've ever had a good punch? I always get bad
> sticks its a bummer. But I know theres some good ones out there
> just don't know which ones...


I have the exact same problem. I even went to a Punch event and the cigar the rep gave me unraveled right in front of him after being cut. He was obviously embarrassed and gave me another one but that one didn't have a good draw. I just stay away from Punch cigars now.


----------



## Chuffy

Had a Padilla Hybrid Torp last night. Very nice. Pretty peppery toward the end, but smooooooooth.


----------



## louistogie

alanf said:


> I have the exact same problem. I even went to a Punch event and the cigar the rep gave me unraveled right in front of him after being cut. He was obviously embarrassed and gave me another one but that one didn't have a good draw. I just stay away from Punch cigars now.


Man thats a bummer.
If I don't find a good one soon ill stay away from them to...


----------



## Chuffy

louistogie said:


> I lit up a Punch Gran Puro, and I gotta say.
> I don't I've ever had a good punch? I always get bad
> sticks its a bummer. But I know theres some good ones out there
> just don't know which ones...


I have only had two or three, but so far, no problems. They were Punch Elites Maduros.


----------



## degarbie

This afternoon I sat outside and had a Fuente Hemingway Short Story. It was very nice, quite peppery but with some nice flavours.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Try the Punch Rare Corojos - great stuff, never had a problem.

I had a Padilla Hybrid Robusto this weekend in Myrtle Beach, watching the waves crash from the 8th floor balcony. Enjoyed the heck out of it...


----------



## Webmeister

FoZzMaN said:


> Try the Punch Rare Corojos - great stuff, never had a problem.


Had 2 of these yesterday, and both of them self-destructed. The only Punch I've had good luck with was the London Club maddie. The Rare Corojo made my list - and it ain't the good one.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Seriously!?! Where'd you get them?


----------



## louistogie

Webmeister said:


> Had 2 of these yesterday, and both of them self-destructed. The only Punch I've had good luck with was the London Club maddie. The Rare Corojo made my list - and it ain't the good one.


seem like a lot of people.


----------



## alanf

degarbie said:


> This afternoon I sat outside and had a Fuente Hemingway Short Story. It was very nice, quite peppery but with some nice flavours.


These are really good. I had one a couple of days ago.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Mmmm...CAO CX2 robusto!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I had a Padron 3000 Maduro today from the first box I ever purchased. Man, how age has changed these beauties. And I thought they were great before.


----------



## shrtcrt

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I had a Padron 3000 Maduro today from the first box I ever purchased. Man, how age has changed these beauties. And I thought they were great before.


How long have they been waiting for you?


----------



## JohnR

I picked up a Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. I'm enjoying it. It has that trademark Fuente flavor, plus a little extra sweetness. It has an absolutely beautiful wrapper...(I think that Carlos guy might be onto something). The flavor is good, but as its detractors will quickly point out, it is not a powerhouse of complexity. Personally, I enjoy the flavor, even if it is a bit monotone and "uneventful".

Recently, I tried the Arturo Fuente Don Carlos. I will concede that the Don Carlos is considerably heartier, but it costs twice as much.


----------



## silentjon

I just finished an Illusione cg4 - great cigar.


----------



## RGianelli

Had my first Oliva Master Blend 3..Double Robusto..Really enjoyed it..a very pleasant cigar..
Rob


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro. After 3 days in a row of bad cigars I wasn't in the mood to be disappointed...and I wasn't


----------



## zion698

Tatuaje Havana VI (red label) - churchill. Don't smoke many this size, but may have to rethink that.


----------



## JO4WVU

Smoked me a La Aurora 100 Anos Robusto while i was reading a chapter in my Microsoft Server 2003 Active Directory book.

Good stick might have been a lil young but burned great, smooth mellow flavors of nutz and a hint of spice. Great Ash, and lasted right around 1 hour which was perfect.

But today I also scored me some El Centurians at my local russian owned B&M, he took my advice and bought all kinds of Pepins, Blue, White, El rey Habanos, and to my suprise Every size Centurian and 3 of the San Cristobal's!!

Needless to say my frequent buyer card came into good use today!!


----------



## wingo

Having a Juan Lopez Selleccion No.1

Tasty treat!


----------



## louistogie

wingo said:


> Having a Juan Lopez Selleccion No.1
> 
> Tasty treat!


Mr Pepin?


----------



## Maduro PiPs

louistogie said:


> Mr Pepin?


Mr. Habano!


----------



## louistogie

Maduro PiPs said:


> Mr. Habano!


Ha But is that really him?


----------



## Maduro PiPs

louistogie said:


> Ha But is that really him?


nahh...you mean who makes that cigar? Its a cuban... HABANOS SA makes it!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

bobbyg29 said:


> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro. After 3 days in a row of bad cigars I wasn't in the mood to be disappointed...and I wasn't


Ya know I was very surprised with this stick. It was very good!


----------



## Daniel D

Hey Mario, of the Gurkhas you sent me, which has the most age on it? Other than the Legend =)


----------



## louistogie

Maduro PiPs said:


> nahh...you mean who makes that cigar? Its a cuban... HABANOS SA makes it!


Oh, man how are all you guys getting your 
hands on the forbidden fruit? lol


----------



## Maduro PiPs

louistogie said:


> Oh, man how are all you guys getting your
> hands on the forbidden fruit? lol


lol...its quite easy!


----------



## louistogie

Maduro PiPs said:


> lol...its quite easy!


Ha so I hear, I need to make some connections!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Daniel D said:


> Hey Mario, of the Gurkhas you sent me, which has the most age on it? Other than the Legend =)


I'm trying to remember what Gurkhas I sent you...but I know that Ancient Warrior has nice age and if I sent you a Regent Class, its box-pressed, then that has some age on it age well...maybe a year.


----------



## louistogie

p.s do you maybe have a link?


----------



## Daniel D

Maduro PiPs said:


> I'm trying to remember what Gurkhas I sent you...but I know that Ancient Warrior has nice age and if I sent you a Regent Class, its box-pressed, then that has some age on it age well...maybe a year.


Legend, Expedition (I think), GhengisKhan, Class Regent and Ancient Warrior. I think the AW is calling my name!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Daniel D said:


> Legend, Expedition (I think), GhengisKhan, Class Regent and Ancient Warrior. I think the AW is calling my name!


You will like the Warrior...many enjoy that stick. I also have a few left of the original Warriors that were labeled as Limited Editions before they went mainstream. I do believe its a different blend as well. It was only one size...churchills.


----------



## Cigar Jack

Not smoking anything for a day or two. I'm feeling a bit under the weather and waiting for that to pass.


----------



## wacbzz

I'm getting ready to light up a Vegas Robaina Unicos...


----------



## Christian @ Just For Him-cl

Cabaiguan Guapo
Cabaiguan Guapo
Cabaiguan Guapo
Cabaiguan Guapo

Apparantly, I am in love with these sticks!


----------



## Lok17

Think I am going to fire up a LGC Serie R mady before kickoff myself!!! WOOT OPENING NIGHT!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Going give the Sosa that Maduro Pips bombed me with a try.


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night
CAO America Robusto
AVO 80
The AVO was way better!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Flor de Camaguey Maduro...very good smoke!


----------



## JohnR

Perdomo Fresco Maduro. I managed to write up a little review.

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/303/cat/3


----------



## alanf

I'm sitting out on the patio in the dark with my laptop on my lap and a RP 1992 Vintage in my mouth. A storm is about to blow through so the air has that stormy/rainy smell. What a night. What a great smoke.


----------



## Labman

I had my first Fuente Fuente Opus X today (thanks to Kip)...and while I was smoking it, a French phrase kept coming to mind over and over again. This was pretty strange since I only took a couple of basic French courses in high school. But, nonetheless there it was bouncing back and forth in my brain...and I have to say it describes the FFOX smoking experience to a tee:

Sacre bleu! C'est incroyable! - "Good Heavens! That's incredible!" (Roughly)


----------



## brianhewitt

I just finished a Graycliff Profesionale Series PG. It's been a pretty tasty cigar! Kinda delicate, and somewhere between mild and medium body.



Cigar Jack said:


> Not smoking anything for a day or two. I'm feeling a bit under the weather and waiting for that to pass.


I hope you feel better soon man! The entire industry must be swooning with you abstaining! :lol:


----------



## brianhewitt

And to make the evening interesting I just lit up an Oliveros Kopi Luwak cigar I picked up at RTDA. I didn't think it was an infused cigar, but it's starting off a lot like one... maybe the cap glue was sweetened.


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Only one for me today: *Tatuaje Brown Label Pantella*

The cigar had some nice plume on it. Good smoke, although, kinda short for the bold flavors of the Brown Label. I prefer the *Lanceros* and the *Cazadores* (reportedly Pete's favorite size and supposedly has a slightly different blend than the other Browns). I also like the robusto size Limitado Brown.

Happy smoking!

~CC


----------



## zion698

Started with a Oliva Serie G (box press) maduro.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Last night I had:
Oliva Serie G Robusto
El Rey del Mundo Torpedo
Perdomo Reserve Maduro
and a La Glora Cubana Serie R5.


----------



## Shelby07

Opus X Maduro Perfecxion X - Disappointed again.


----------



## ashauler

Just finished an Argenese maduro presidente.....nice smoke, ash was pretty flaky after about the midpoint, but otherwise enjoyable.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I'm smoking some kind of Torano Virtuoso Robusto.
It started well but is kind of bitter now.


----------



## Lok17

I believe I will fire up a Tat. Red lable gifted to me by Lil Kid, my first Tat. I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## Ceedee

Later this evening I plan on a Cabaibuan Guapo to finish off the day... earlier today the smoke of choice was a Tampa Sweethearts #50 maddie. Yummy! 

CD


----------



## genettim

finally fired up my very first Oliva Serie V... (WOW... I see what all the talk was about!) ...and promptly ordered a box shortly after finishing. I have no self control - hahahahahahaha


----------



## shrtcrt

Way to work: Bock Y Ca Robusto
Lunch: Vegas Fina Robusto
In my pocket waiting for 5 pm: Oliva Serie G Churchil for the ride home


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had one of my go-to cigars today, Partagas Black, and enjoyed in throughly!


----------



## Lok17

Lok17 said:


> I believe I will fire up a Tat. Red lable gifted to me by Lil Kid, my first Tat. I am really looking forward to this!


WOW!!! Thank you LK!!! This was an awesome smoke!! Suffice it to say that I will be buying these by the box from now on. If you have not tried one, order up a 5 pack now!!!


----------



## Lok17

genettim said:


> finally fired up my very first Oliva Serie V... (WOW... I see what all the talk was about!) ...and promptly ordered a box shortly after finishing. I have no self control - hahahahahahaha


Ya gen, these are some really nice smokes!! Then again, it's Oliva so you know its gonna be a nice smoke


----------



## CubanLink-cl

genettim said:


> finally fired up my very first Oliva Serie V... (WOW... I see what all the talk was about!) ...and promptly ordered a box shortly after finishing. I have no self control - hahahahahahaha


I'm smoking an Oliva V Figurado. WOW!!! AWESOME smoke!!! My old lady actually joined me and tried smoking her own. Unfortunately, she abandoned it a third of the way through, but she did enjoy it. I might have to relight it after I finish mine. She took one look at mine, and she was like "Holy Shi'ite, I got to get me some of that!!!"


----------



## Tha Criddler

Tatuaje Tianos


----------



## louistogie

I'm gonna be smoking my first Padilla Miami.
can't wait to see what thats like!


----------



## Labman

RyJ Tubo - Cuban. All in all, I'd say it was pretty good. It may have been a little harsh at times...but the flavours were nice. The burn and draw were perfect, and the ash was solid. I'd say it was a 7.5 to 8.0 out of 10.


----------



## awsmith4-cl

Coronado By La Flor, my first and I have to say it is great


----------



## zion698

Arturo Fuente Churchill ... Earthy is an understatement.


----------



## brianhewitt

The giant RP Vintage 1990 that knocked me cold a couple of days in tx_tuff's sneak attack! I would have hit a Full Sail, but I had a bunch of stuff to do tonight. I want to save it for a time when I can really pay attention to it! (And probably review it!) 

I also had a Short Story. Somewhere along the way I wound up with a bunch of them, and I gotta make some space!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

Toady included

Perdomo Reserve Champaign
Oliva Serie O #4
Por Laranagana Panetela


----------



## RGianelli

Tried my first Sancho Panza Double Maduro...I did not care for it at all..Had almost an artifical flavor to it..Dumped it after about half a dozen puffs..Switch immediately to an Oliva V double robusto..I just had water to pair with it..but just could not get the taste of the Sancho Panza out of my palate..So.. after about 1/4 of the Oliva..I dashed inside and grabbed some Woodfords Reserve bourbon..added it to my H2O..and poof..the taste of the SP dissappeared..and I was able to thoroughly enjoy my V...
Rob


----------



## Lok17

Finished the day off with an Oliva Serie V Double Toro in my neighbors driveway just having some laughs


----------



## leojvs

A. Funte flor fina 8 5 8. Beautiful smoke. A tad too strong for me, but went well with my pasta with char grilled vegi sauce, and a Shiraz. All after a 2 hr bike ride. Left me a little whoozy
Avalon Juke Blue - Thanks Squid. It was a very nice smoke, but the ash was really brittle. One of my mates was curious about the whole cigar thing, so we shared it, and he quite enjoyed it. Even told me about the woody taste he was getting on his tounge! 
Carlos Torano Exodus 1916 box press. Yup, this one was great! The aroma was supurb! Smokey, nice white ash, great draw too. Pity it was my only one, otherwise I would have gone back-to-back on this one. Oh well. The day is young, its only just pst 4pm, and I have some smoking to do! I love this hobby! What other hobby do I do that has this variety? Cycling? Nope. Oh, look, another 10km straight stretch followed by an uphill. OOhhhh, a downhill, followed by a 10km straight stretch followed by an uphi.......

Smoke on !


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had a Zino Platinum Pudge last night. My first Zino and I loved it!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had one of my favorites last night while at a free music concert 
in a park near by where I live - La Gloria Serie R No.5
One of the few fuller bodied, rich, robust, smokes that I like and can handle.
Mmmm...super flavorful with a nice spicy kick, nice espresso notes, and one very long finish. 
Nubbed it.

Tonight is a Gurkha Grand Res. Churchill I've been holding on to for while, 
should be a dynamite smoke too.


----------



## Webmeister

bobbyg29 said:


> Had a Zino Platinum Pudge last night. My first Zino and I loved it!


Yeah - same reaction I had to my first Zino Low Rider. I try and buy a "can" every year so I can smoke one each month. Some people love em, and some... not so much. Just leaves more for me.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Lok17 said:


> WOW!!! Thank you LK!!! This was an awesome smoke!! Suffice it to say that I will be buying these by the box from now on. If you have not tried one, order up a 5 pack now!!!


Awesome man!!! What size was it? I know I threw a few at ya!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Cabaiguan Beli and a Don Pepin JJ Bei.....both VERY good!


----------



## 12stones-cl

I had a CAO America Potomac today. Pretty good. I had a few at the RTDA but my taste buds were fried then. You can see pics at my blog.


----------



## Daver3283

Just finished off my first Don Kiki red label. A very fitting smoke for midday. nice construction too, the ash held on to almost half way!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I have a new box of Padron Panatelas coming in,
so I moved a bunch of Olivas from my larger aging humi to my smaller desktop humi.

Just lit up an Oliva Serie O Torpedo.
I think I will be smoking mostly Olivas for the next couple days.


----------



## brianhewitt

I had a few freshly hand-rolled Pepin blue labels last night at the Puff N Stuff Pepin event. Good stuff man! And you can't beat the price I paid for 'em!


----------



## smokin_cgars87

Since it is the first sunday of football season i think i am gonna watch the Steelers kick Clevelands ass with a Camacho Triple Maduro (looks so beautiful sitting in my humidor i can't resist any longer) then maybe after dinner smoke one of my favorite cigars the Don "pepin" Garcia cuban classic. Any have any thoughts about the triple maduro Camacho?


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I smoked a PSP2 while sitting on the porch listening to the rain. One of the best smoking nights I've had in a little while. The burn was near perfect, and it was loaded with that trademark Partagas spiciness.


----------



## Labman

I had a RP Vint. '92...it was a very very nice cigar!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Just sat down with my first ever 5 Vegas Gold Nugget. 
Interesting soft papery pre taste, solid firmness, needs a bit of pinching, draws well, and smokes with a good mild, creamy flavor; kinda sweet with a hint of char. Pretty decent smoke. Glad I have a couple more to check out. I've seen and heard quite a few good things about 5 Vegas sticks other than being fairly cheap. May have to check out some more of their line I think.


----------



## degarbie

Today I smoked a Cuban Montecristo Petit Edmundo, pics are posted in the Smoking Action section of the forum if you're interested


----------



## NNexus

Today I smoked a couple of El Rey de Los Habanos from Pepin that I picked up at a cigar event at Puff N Stuff in Atlanta. I'm about to smoke a blue label.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Cohiba Black...not bad but I am glad I didn't pay for it myself


----------



## louistogie

Tonight i'll be smoking....



:whoohoo:


----------



## Lok17

Yesterday I had a Padilia Miami 8&11 and today a CAO Brazilia.


----------



## louistogie

Lok17 said:


> Yesterday I had a Padilia Miami 8&11 and today a CAO Brazilia.


Padilla Miami's are great!
I had one friday!

:redface:


----------



## zion698

Indian Tabac natural. They get even better with time.


----------



## Reverend Mike

We sat and watched both the 1 PM and 4 PM NFL games in my lounge, so it was kind of a laid-back day. Let's see, today I started with a Perdomo Habano Maduro Presidente. Then I moved to a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 4 1/2 x 60. I finished the day smoking back to back Perdomo Habano Maduro Torpedos.

I picked the Presidente because I hadn't smoked in two days and I wanted to see how this size differs from the torpedos I've come to enjoy pretty regularly. I was also drinking a few fingers of Bailys on the rocks and this is a great cigar to pair with that drink. Then I picked the La Flor Dominicana because it kind of stood-out in my "go to" box when I opened it up. Finally, I finished with the two torpedos because they were laying on the counter next to "my seat" in the store -- I had fronted a special order customer some sticks from my personal humidor and he had paid me back this morning. I guess I was too relaxed to get up and pick something else instead.

Since I keep a written journal of every cigar I smoke at work, I try to mix it up a bit everyday. I also like going back and reading what I said about a ciagr as I write it up multiple times.

My customers really like thumbing though my notes to see what I said about things I've smoked -- these aren't ratings (like 91 or 3 out of 5) so much as my observations, did I like it and would I buy it again.


----------



## Webmeister

Had a couple of Villiger Exports (natural and maduro) during the day. After lunch, I lit up the last (out of a 3-pack) Oliva Serie O robusto that I got at the V launch. All of a sudden I heard this earth-shattering pop and sure enough, the wrapper split about 2 inches. I had the same problem on all three of these sticks. I don't think they were properly stored prior to the event.

To console myself, I am having an Illusione cg:4 tonight with a glass of Chateau St Michelle Merlot.


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/09/09 I had a too-new Bolivar... These need to sit for a much longer time, but I needed to remove one from the box so they aren't so smashed together, right? RIGHT??? <G>


----------



## Labman

architeuthis said:


> 2007/09/09 I had a too-new Bolivar... These need to sit for a much longer time, but I needed to remove one from the box so they aren't so smashed together, right? RIGHT??? <G>


It's as good an excuse as any!


----------



## louistogie

louistogie said:


> Tonight i'll be smoking....
> 
> :whoohoo:


*BIG Disappointment!*

Well I pull out my last blue label by Don Pepin and I was so excited
but then it let me down. For the record I've only had 3 blue labels, this 
being my 4th. My first blue label was probably the best cigar I smoke
from, Pepin. but every other one wasn't. My first one was in the worst 
possible condition you could smoke a cigar, but its flavor was at its best!
it had that, Pepin spice with that great woody flavor that I love.
But every other one didn't taste like that. Anyways the one I just smoke started
off okay but then it just went down the hole, it got that burnt tobacco taste 
and it didn't get better, so I stared purging it but it got worse?
so I just stop...Has anyone else had this problem with Pepin blue labels?

I'm guessing I always just get bad sticks
man this is such a drag


----------



## Tha Criddler

louistogie said:


> *BIG Disappointment!*
> 
> Well I pull out my last blue label by Don Pepin and I was so excited
> but then it let me down. For the record I've only had 3 blue labels, this
> being my 4th. My first blue label was probably the best cigar I smoke
> from, Pepin. but every other one wasn't. My first one was in the worst
> possible condition you could smoke a cigar, but its flavor was at its best!
> it had that, Pepin spice with that great woody flavor that I love.
> But every other one didn't taste like that. Anyways the one I just smoke started
> off okay but then it just went down the hole, it got that burnt tobacco taste
> and didn't get better, so I stared purging it but it got worse?
> so I just stop...Has anyone else had this problem with Pepin blue label?
> 
> I'm guessing I always just get bad sticks
> man this is such a drag


Don't feel bad bro, I've either completely loved or completely hated Pepin's cigars.


----------



## louistogie

Tha Criddler said:


> Don't feel bad bro, I've either completely loved or completely hated Pepin's cigars.


Yeah, it just sucks cause I know I like that cigar.
I just can't get a good one. But I won't give up on it yet.


----------



## awsmith4-cl

Tatuaje Red Label Robusto, very tasty (sorry for the lack of the actual name of the smoke)


----------



## thisone326

unfortunately nothing....though tomorrow i have a Gurkha Titan lined up for a nice relaxing night


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Tonight was a Bolivar Royal Corona. This was a FANTASTIC cigar...no wonder why it was Rated #1! This was 07 and was still great....cant wait till the box ages...


----------



## Ceedee

Webmeister said:


> Had a couple of Villiger Exports (natural and maduro) during the day. After lunch, I lit up the last (out of a 3-pack) Oliva Serie O robusto that I got at the V launch. All of a sudden I heard this earth-shattering pop and sure enough, the wrapper split about 2 inches. I had the same problem on all three of these sticks. I don't think they were properly stored prior to the event.
> 
> To console myself, I am having an Illusione cg:4 tonight with a glass of Chateau St Michelle Merlot.


Geez Mike, sorry you had to console yourself with an Illusion and some nice Merlot. Geez, that sux 

CD


----------



## ER Doc

Had a LFD Ligero L400 tonight. Had some burn problems, but I think I was talking too much. Enjoyed some nice Clontarf Irish Whiskey with it (maybe that's what kept me talking too much).

Looking forward to breaking out the El Jocko!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Going for a CAO Brazilia tonight.


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Morning stick:
Por Larranaga Pantella with a cup of Dancing Goats coffee

So far this is a very tasty breakfast. Now it is time to get ready for work. I'll take the remainder of this breakfast for the commute . Atlanta traffic never looked so appealing.

~CC


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Finished the Por Larranaga on the ride to work. Fantastic medium bodied stick. The finish was creamy with notes of caramel and woods. It has been aging for more than 6 months. I highly recommend the cigar for a quick smoke after breakfast.


----------



## louistogie

Gonna light up something good tonight.
maybe my VSG cause todays my brothers birthday.


----------



## degarbie

CAO L'Anniversaire Rothschild, and very nice it was too.


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/09/10 I've had an RyJ Reserve Maduro and an AVO Maduro #9 this morning. Then a sweet Por Larranaga for lunch. Have no idea what will happen later today...


----------



## tekhnu

I'm going with a Gurkha G3 tonight followed by a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic both with a glass of water.


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Just smoked a LFD Cabinet Maduro. Lighting a cigar that tx_tuff bombed my way. Not sure what it is, as it has no label. It is a torpedo shaped cigar that smells really spicy at the foot. Looks interesting.


----------



## 12stones-cl

Had a Defiance "The Guardian" by Xikar that I picked up from the RTDA. Very surprised by this cigar.


----------



## awsmith4-cl

Ashton VSG Mini Belicoso and bourbon on the rocks.


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Partagas 1854 figurado at Charlie's with Ceedee after work. Tonight, it was time to break out one of the Phoenix from Drac. Great cigar!


----------



## Fr8dog

Cohiba Maduro #5


----------



## Daniel D

Well at first I lit up a cigar that I got from Wil in a bomb today, about half an inch in and POP it like exploded in my mouth LOL

I put that down and pulled out an A.Fuente that I got from ST in a contest prize and WOW this is not a let down, it has a natural sweetness to it and some earthy flavors. There is 1 flavor that I'm not quite liking but I have no idea what it is, it's like a leafy taste. Was I supposed to take off the ceder and the green ribbon? before I lit it? maybe that's why it's tasting a bit like fabric..

Other than that this is a great smoke, the ash is holding great, it started off a little dark but is grayer that a 90 year olds hair (if it hasn't fallen out!).









Just kidding with the ceder and ribbon =)


----------



## Daver3283

Fr8dog said:


> Cohiba Maduro #5


Which Size? fantastic cigars!


----------



## louistogie

I smoke a VSG tonight in tribute for the people who were affected by 9/11


----------



## wingo

Had a Tat Cojono 06. 

Dynamite smoke.


----------



## ER Doc

Los Blancos Primos natural - enjoyed very much. Looking forward to the maduro.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had myself a La Gloria robusto and in its place purchased a quick stick at Heimi's Haberdashery - 
Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra Media Noche.


----------



## connorwho

Put a PAM Exclusivo out of it's misery last night. Nice cool evening, fantastic smoke... until the dog threw up on the living room carpet. Cleaned up the mess, got her outside AND STILL enjoyed the hell out of the cigar. Thank you PADRON!


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/09/12 I've been eyeing this absolutely huge ring guage LGC Serie R natural for a week now... And since it's raining and I'm off this morning I'm gonna go with it for the second round of morning coffee.


----------



## 12stones-cl

I've got a Troya Classic on deck for lunch today. We'll see how this stacks up...


----------



## zion698

Had a RP Sungrown.


----------



## Labman

I got a RASCC waiting in my humi that's gonna fired up after work.


----------



## 12stones-cl

12stones said:


> I've got a Troya Classic on deck for lunch today. We'll see how this stacks up...


Not bad at all.


----------



## Daniel D

Lit up an Oliva Special G, burning quite quick right now but I blame my fan for that!


----------



## happy1

smoke a REO this am and a Padilla Habana on the way to work


----------



## Labman

Labman said:


> I got a RASCC waiting in my humi that's gonna fired up after work.


So I fired up a Ramon Allones Short Club Corona (now there's a mouth full) after supper last evening. Holy jumpin' gee that was a damn good smoke! I can honestly say that this cigar is in my top 5 cigars I ever smoked...very very good. Awesome leather flavour and just a touch of...you're gonna love this...popcorn flavour on the finish. The smoke had a lovely scent of caramel and just the slightest hint of vanilla. The ash was solid as a oak and held on for over half the stick before I decided (it didn't fall on it's own accord) to tap it off. The burn was perfect the whole stick through. It was just a pleasure to smoke...luckily I have a half a box of them right??


----------



## zion698

Saint Luis Rey #5 nice smoke, very attractive redish wrapper and the price point is as good as it gets.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Depends how the night goes (dinner with the BIGS from work)... Quite possible a Phoenix Robusto gifted by my fried Drac.


----------



## Webmeister

Full Count gifted me a Padron Serie 1926 maduro #35 a while back, and I have been dying to try it. I fired it up about 20 mins ago, and I must say this is a great little powerhouse!


----------



## JO4WVU

Ashton San Cristobal Classico GREAT STICK!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Went on a lunch run for some sticks and got a bunch of stuff including this one I decided to light up for a treat. Camacho Candela Monarca, which a got 4 of cuz I really like them Candela wraps...mmm...spicy...


----------



## Fr8dog

Daver3283 said:


> Which Size? fantastic cigars!


The #5 appears to be a Robusto Gordo (5 x 52 maybe?)

Great Stick!!!!


----------



## ER Doc

CAO Criollo. Decent.


----------



## genettim

Finally lit up a Tony Soprano Edition CAO Soprano - delicious. Well worth the wait, and the price, at least to me.


----------



## drac

Hope you enjoy it Fozz.


----------



## Giak

RyJ Cedro Deluxr No.2 (D.R.), very good construction but taste badly, personally didnt like it


----------



## smokin'Jef

Smokin' this Padron Delicias right now for a little lunch break...jealous?:dribble:


----------



## Bullybreed

padilla miami


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

FoZzMaN said:


> Depends how the night goes (dinner with the BIGS from work)... Quite possible a Phoenix Robusto gifted by my fried Drac.


The opportunity did not present itself, so none for me.

Drac - I'm certain I will! Been looking forward to it for weeks!


----------



## zion698

smokin'Jef said:


> Smokin' this Padron Delicias right now for a little lunch break...jealous?:dribble:


These are great in the morning with coffee.


----------



## zion698

So far I've had a CAO Gold natural. Not a bad smoke.


----------



## JohnR

Vegas Cubanas by Don Pepin Garcia 6 x 50 - I think they call it the Generoso. This is a pretty nice smoke - the flavor is well balanced. A little spicy, nice and hearty, but not overwhelming. My only complaint is that the draw is a bit loose and it will go out if you ignore it for more than a minute. I've relit this thing about four times!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

This morning I had a Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection that Stogie generously included in one of the tasting panel shipments. Great cigar with nice leather, coffee, and spice flavors.


----------



## JohnR

bobbyg29 said:


> This morning I had a Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection that Stogie generously included in one of the tasting panel shipments. Great cigar with nice leather, coffee, and spice flavors.


I agree, I also found this stick to be very good. A bit of a sleeper cigar.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

JohnRider said:


> I agree, I also found this stick to be very good. A bit of a sleeper cigar.


Yes and I believe they are less than $4/stick.


----------



## JohnR

bobbyg29 said:


> Yes and I believe they are less than $4/stick.


I had a tough time finding any online, but I found some churchills for less than $3 per stick in box quantity. Should we try to get a box for a split?


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

JohnRider said:


> I had a tough time finding any online, but I found some churchills for less than $3 per stick in box quantity. Should we try to get a box for a split?


Yeah, I would be up for that John. I am not sure where you buy them either...


----------



## JohnR

bobbyg29 said:


> Yeah, I would be up for that John. I am not sure where you buy them either...


OK. I placed the order for a box of 25 Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection Churchill 7 x 52. It ended up being $3.10 per stick shipped. Apparently, I got the last box they had, as now it shows it to be out of stock. Would you like 10?


----------



## JohnR

JohnRider said:


> OK. I placed the order for a box of 25 Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection Churchill 7 x 52. It ended up being $3.10 per stick shipped. Apparently, I got the last box they had, as now it shows it to be out of stock. Would you like 10?


Oops, my math is suspect. Half a box would be 12 or 13. Take whatever quantity you like is fine with me.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

JohnRider said:


> Oops, my math is suspect. Half a box would be 12 or 13. Take whatever quantity you like is fine with me.


Great. Thanks John! I'll take 12. Is it OK if I just send you a check for it?


----------



## oldfart54

I just finished an Omar Ortez Robusto. Great inexpensive cigar.


----------



## JohnR

bobbyg29 said:


> Great. Thanks John! I'll take 12. Is it OK if I just send you a check for it?


A check is fine. Don't worry about sending a check until they actually get here or I at least get a UPS/DHL shipping notification - just in case they are out of stock or whatever. I'll keep you informed of its progress.


----------



## mphilipp

I smoked the Don Lino 1989 Flor Fina Maduro. I liked this one a lot better that it's whiter and lighter cousin.

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/302/limit/recent

I also added the picture with info from the Flor Fina's.


----------



## frankg

Just sparked up a Tatuaje Havana VI torpedo. Nice tasting cigar. Having some burn issues right now but still enjoying the body and flavor.


----------



## chrisguinther

Tonight I'm just fnishing up another Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4. I've really been digging this box of 05's I've been smoking.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

JohnRider said:


> A check is fine. Don't worry about sending a check until they actually get here or I at least get a UPS/DHL shipping notification - just in case they are out of stock or whatever. I'll keep you informed of its progress.


Cool! Thanks John.


----------



## Labman

JohnRider said:


> A check is fine. Don't worry about sending a check until they actually get here or I at least get a UPS/DHL shipping notification - just in case they are out of stock or whatever. I'll keep you informed of its progress.


If they were out of stock...you can find them at, surprise surprise, CubanCrafters.com. By the way, the J.L. Salazar Y Hermanos is another great cigar from Cuban Crafters.


----------



## zion698

Had my first Cabaiguan Guapo tonight.


----------



## stlcards

Had a Short Story this afternoon, and a sungrown Cuesta Ray and RP Edge tonight. Not a bad day.


----------



## happy1

Had a CI yellow started out spicy but mellowed into a very tasty smoke


----------



## genettim

last night I started with a Gurkha Regent Toro, and ended the night with a Partagas 160 Robusto Minor... quite a tasty little smoke.


----------



## Lok17

Started the day off with an FDO Maduro while at work, then when I got home I fired up a Tat. red lable, then later I had an Oliva Special S in my neighbors garage drinking way too much cause he was anihilating me in darts.... damn good night!


----------



## brianhewitt

I had a Cuesta Rey 1884 last night. It's nice to smoke something that doesn't have the ring gauge of a fire hose every now and then.


----------



## JohnR

I'm smoking my second 5 Vegas Miami churchill. I think this one is even better than the first. Very full-flavored with plenty of power. Excellent draw, lots of smoke, and very classic Don Pepin Garcia. I would say it is similar to the Vegas Cubanas I had last night, but the flavor of the 5 Vegas Miami is a little heartier - a little stronger.


----------



## Cigar Jack

Spag & Co. Cameroon Torpedo to start today.


----------



## Bullybreed

breakfast-perdomo 'the cigar
brunch- gurkha master select
lunch-gurkha gold edt


----------



## brianhewitt

Bullybreed said:


> breakfast-perdomo 'the cigar
> brunch- gurkha master select
> lunch-gurkha gold edt


Wow, that sounds like a great first half of a day!

For breakfast I had a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Merlin and an Americano. While it was a very enjoyable smoke, I think the Americano trampled all over it. Good thing I bought two this morning!

I haven't yet figured out what I'm going to light up tonight...


----------



## Bullybreed

brianhewitt said:


> Wow, that sounds like a great first half of a day!
> 
> For breakfast I had a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Merlin and an Americano. While it was a very enjoyable smoke, I think the Americano trampled all over it. Good thing I bought two this morning!
> 
> I haven't yet figured out what I'm going to light up tonight...


thank you kind sir, iwas stuck outside all day while my tile was being installed, so i had nothen better to do than be a smoke hog..

finished the day with a gurkha trip ligero and the nite with a montecristo.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Going to try my first Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte after dinner.


----------



## ozzyfan

Don elias


----------



## chrisguinther

Yesterday I had an 05 Trinidad Reyes.


----------



## Ceedee

CAO Brazilia Piranha with my morning cup of Killer Beans and the dogs, on the back porch. What a great morning here in NC. Cool and breezy and the smell of fall is finally in the air. The dogs were showing off for me today. Here are a couple pics and a vid too. The vid quality sucks, as it came off of my Razr mobile phone. Thought I'd share regardless...

CD


----------



## Labman

I had a lovely Anejo. Man that was one fine smoke I must say.


----------



## JoeyBear

Oliva V...my first one!! What a damn fine smoke that was. I'm almost sorry that it's gone since my local B&M doesn't have them and won't have them for a while.


----------



## danashan

Had 5 Vegas Miami robusto - my first DPG cigar. Disappointed. Surprised me by how mild it was and IMO very lacking in taste. I'll take my Oliva G over it any day. I'll try another one in few weeks to make sure it was not a dud.


----------



## oldfart54

Just finished an Oliveros Rustico from "Cigar Artisans 2007".


----------



## brianhewitt

Another LFD Cameroon Cabinet while I was online with Stogie Review LIVE!


----------



## stlcards

Had a Cohiba Black for lunch.

Smokin a Rocky Patel Vin 92 Euro Churchill now.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Have not smoked in over a week, sore throat, cough, stuffy nose, damned cold/flu!!!!!


----------



## Chuffy

Ceedee said:


> CAO Brazilia Piranha with my morning cup of Killer Beans and the dogs, on the back porch. What a great morning here in NC. Cool and breezy and the smell of fall is finally in the air. The dogs were showing off for me today. Here are a couple pics and a vid too. The vid quality sucks, as it came off of my Razr mobile phone. Thought I'd share regardless...
> 
> CD


I'll have to try a Piranha some day. They say the Brazilia is really powerful, but the Piranha is a small size, right? Maybe it's the Gol! that I am thinking of. Either way, curiosity will get the better of me, and I'll end up trying a Brazilia.


----------



## Chuffy

John51277 said:


> Have not smoked in over a week, sore throat, cough, stuffy nose, damned cold/flu!!!!!


That sucks. When I got the flu this summer, I could not taste a damn thing for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Chuffy

Yesterday I had a Gurkha Legend in the morning. So so nice!

Then I had a Oliva G maduro in the afternoon.


----------



## Spanky & Our Gang

I yam smoking a Cwemosa now, and it is vewy vewy dewicious! Next I yam gonna have a Herfdog given to me by that bewly cwawling cweature mrgatorman. DAT wiwl be dewicious awlso I bet!


----------



## alanf

Yesterday I had a Dona Flor robusto. I have to admit this cigar was one ugly cigar. To say it was rustic would be kind. However, it was an excellent smoke, so looks don't tell the whole story. (To be fair, several other Dona Flor cigars I had looked better, but all the ones I've seen, as well as the Alonzo Menendez are all in the rustic camp. But they are all fine smokes.)


----------



## Ceedee

Well, I met Mike (Webmeister) today at Charlie's for our Monday constitutional and decided the time was ripe for a great smoke (b-day is tomorrow) so I went for an Ashton VSG Robusto! Man, WHAT - A - SMOKE!

An hour and a half of pure enjoyment hanging with Mike and the crew down at Charlie's here in Matthews! Loved it! 

CD


----------



## Bullybreed

this morning had a cuban cohiba
brunch gurkha furete
lunch gurkha genhis kahn
dinner perdomo lot 23
still thinken on desert


----------



## JO4WVU

Today i had some reading to do so i went out on the porch and fired up a Tat Red Label Robusto. Not a bad smoke but the wrapper began to split at the end :mumbles:


----------



## oldfart54

Just finished a Villiger. Want to know what others think.


----------



## smokin'Jef

I'm enjoying a Sol Cubano maduro robusto and I must say it is quite good.


----------



## alanf

After coming home from work I fired up a Quintessa robusto. I never had one of these before. The flavor was surprisingly good except the draw was horrible. About 1/2 way through, I just couldn't keep it going and gave up on it. To redeem the time, I turned to my old trustworthy Oliva G robusto. Yummy. Nice draw. Excellent flavor. I feel much better now.


----------



## zion698

Sol Cubano Sumatra ... sweet!!


----------



## Labman

I had a Vibe Corojo...damn that was an awesome little smoke!! Anyone else as impressed as I am with EO's cigars? As Tony the Tiger would say "Theeeerrrrreee Great!"


----------



## Bullybreed

just finished the nite with a monster perdomo parejo..im buzzed now..


----------



## JohnR

Bullybreed said:


> just finished the nite with a monster perdomo parejo..im buzzed now..


I am working on my buzz. I just lit up a Perdomo ESV 1991 thingy that Dirty Dee sent me. Wow! This thing packs a punch! I love it. It is in your face - must be loaded with ligero. It is kinda like the rebel black sheep half brother of an Oliva Serie V.


----------



## Ceedee

oldfart54 said:


> Just finished a Villiger. Want to know what others think.


Which Villiger did you have? The Export? Kiel? Premium? I am a huge fan of the Export and Export Maduro... I know that Webmeister is a fan as well...

CD


----------



## Tha Criddler

Patel Fusion from Click2Riff

Sancho Panza Fuerte from Bullybreed.

I'm smoking again!


----------



## louistogie

Ceedee said:


> CAO Brazilia Piranha with my morning cup of Killer Beans and the dogs, on the back porch. What a great morning here in NC. Cool and breezy and the smell of fall is finally in the air. The dogs were showing off for me today. Here are a couple pics and a vid too. The vid quality sucks, as it came off of my Razr mobile phone. Thought I'd share regardless...
> 
> CD


Ceedee you got some tight dogs man!


----------



## louistogie

Oh yeah I'm gonna light up a Arganese Chairman.


----------



## Tha Criddler

louistogie said:


> Oh yeah I'm gonna light up a Arganese Chairman.


I hope it isn't as bad as the Arganese Maduro I had.
That was one of the worst had rolled cigars I have ever experienced.


----------



## Bullybreed

JohnRider said:


> I am working on my buzz. I just lit up a Perdomo ESV 1991 thingy that Dirty Dee sent me. Wow! This thing packs a punch! I love it. It is in your face - must be loaded with ligero. It is kinda like the rebel black sheep half brother of an Oliva Serie V.


ill have to send you few more perdomos to keep your buzz going..

and just had a nite cap perdomo lot 23


----------



## louistogie

Tha Criddler said:


> I hope it isn't as bad as the Arganese Maduro I had.
> That was one of the worst had rolled cigars I have ever experienced.


My Arganese Maduro was good, I had it about a week ago.

But the one I smoke today wasn't ha ha the wraper came off.
didn't taste that great either.


----------



## Bullybreed

Bullybreed said:


> ill have to send you few more perdomos to keep your buzz going..
> 
> and just had a nite cap perdomo lot 23


and another quiky perdomo cafe


----------



## Daniel D

DPG Blue Label robusto? my first blue label so far, construction was bad but it taste good so far.


----------



## alanf

JohnRider said:


> I am working on my buzz. I just lit up a Perdomo ESV 1991 thingy that Dirty Dee sent me. Wow! This thing packs a punch! I love it. It is in your face - must be loaded with ligero. It is kinda like the rebel black sheep half brother of an Oliva Serie V.


That's some description. I'm still trying to wrap my taste buds around that one! I guess I'm just going to have to find one of these Perdomo's and taste this "rebel black sheep of an Oliva V".


----------



## zion698

It's always a good day when you start with Padron (2000 maduro) and coffee.


----------



## Chuffy

Last night: Gurkha Expedition. Nice relaxing smoke.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Tonight is gonna be a GOOD night...

will start with the El Centurion by Pepin, followed by the Cabaiguan Guapo and maybe a cuban Romeo y Julieta Churchill!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Smoked a Carlos Torano Signature Toro today.


----------



## Daniel D

That DPG was not the greatest, I had to keep relighting it, had to touch it up every 2 minutes.. So I pulled out a Double Wrap by Arganese and it was great!


----------



## brianhewitt

I'm smokin' a Arganese Maduro Presidente, compliments of Cigar Jack. Thanks man! (This one's for you "Smokey" Butz!)

Man, working from home is kinda dangerous, I also smoked:
5 Vegas Gold (I still don't know where I got all of these, they're everywhere!)
Olor Del Ciabo Dark Maduro
And a CAO Moontrance I picked up at RTDA. Blueberries. Hmm...


----------



## Ceedee

Whelp, today was my birthday. I decided to pull out a special smoke that I saved for just this occasion. I had a Padron Anniversary Maduro 1926. What an AMAZING smoke! Heavenly, just heavenly... 

CD


----------



## louistogie

Ceedee said:


> Whelp, today was my birthday. I decided to pull out a special smoke that I saved for just this occasion. I had a Padron Anniversary Maduro 1926. What an AMAZING smoke! Heavenly, just heavenly...
> 
> CD


Happy birthday, Chris!


----------



## Ceedee

louistogie said:


> Happy birthday, Chris!


Thanks Lou! 

CD


----------



## Labman

Ceedee said:


> Whelp, today was my birthday. I decided to pull out a special smoke that I saved for just this occasion. I had a Padron Anniversary Maduro 1926. What an AMAZING smoke! Heavenly, just heavenly...
> 
> CD


Happy Birthday Chris! I'm glad you enjoyed that PAM...you deserve it man.


----------



## louistogie

Ceedee said:


> Thanks Lou!
> 
> CD


Your welcome, Bro!


----------



## 12stones-cl

Had a new Dunhill Signed Range Robusto tonight and it was fantastic!! Best domestic cigar I've had in awhile.


----------



## alanf

Ceedee said:


> Whelp, today was my birthday. I decided to pull out a special smoke that I saved for just this occasion. I had a Padron Anniversary Maduro 1926. What an AMAZING smoke! Heavenly, just heavenly...
> 
> CD


Nice birthday smoke! Happy Birthday.


----------



## happy1

My wife figured since my B-day is a week from today and I probably have a day off work till sometime in 08 she took me to 1 of my local B/Ms.I got some Padilla miami 8/11,Cabaiguan-which I smoked right there ans some RP nording amd RP Edge then she bought my a bottle of scotch.......Well Trained wife...lol but I cant complain she don't mind the cigars


----------



## Tha Criddler

12stones said:


> Had a new Dunhill Signed Range Robusto tonight and it was fantastic!! Best domestic cigar I've had in awhile.


I smoked this exact same cigar and it was one of the worst cigars I have ever smoked.


----------



## Leksand

*Macanudo*

ok here it goes my first post at this forum , not counting the presentation. 
Yesterday I had a Macanudo Gold Robusto after lunch and I must say it is a nice lunch cigar. Since it is fall here in sweden as well and at times a bit windy, burning characteristics is becoming more important and Macanudo impresses me with their good quality and reliability...

Hmm what should I have today??


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

LFD Double Ligero Chiselito last night...like lighting fire to a chili pepper both in terms of size and flavor! Fantastic!


----------



## happy1

Starting my day with a Diablo and coffee:biggrin:


----------



## Labman

Tha Criddler said:


> I smoked this exact same cigar and it was one of the worst cigars I have ever smoked.


:lol:...oh Nick!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Labman said:


> :lol:...oh Nick!


Yeah, Nick seems to have quite a long list of "worst cigars he ever smoked":lol:


----------



## Daver3283

La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 3 tried it last night. long and skinny, but with amazing flavour. Burned for about an hour no problems. My local B&M manager recommended it to me and he rarely disaapoints.


----------



## Labman

bobbyg29 said:


> Yeah, Nick seems to have quite a long list of "worst cigars he ever smoked":lol:


:lol:...yeah, nick is like the surly comic book owner on the Simpsons. "Worst episode ever!"


----------



## Cigar Jack

Started the day with a Cusano MC Robusto


----------



## boomerd35

Last night had a CAO vision. Not my favorite tasting cigar, but overall nice.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Labman said:


> :lol:...yeah, nick is like the surly comic book owner on the Simpsons. "Worst episode ever!"


I swear sometimes I post and I think, these people are going to think I don't know shit about cigars seeing as how they like everything and like so very few.
I was having this conversation w/ a friend of mine who's a little more into cigars than I am and he said that there are two kinds of cigar nuts. The kind that like almost anything and the kind that have reached a point where they are way too picky and like very little. I know which I am.:biggrin:


----------



## degarbie

Today I smoked a RASCC, wonderful little cigar - nice aged tobacco and a sweetness that was really nice without being sugary.


----------



## Newfie

Last night I had a Questa Rey Centenario Belicoso # 11.

This is a good reason why you shouldn't pay TOO MUCH attention to cigar reviews on sites like top25cigar.com. They give it a 7.5, and personally, I put it higher than that. Very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Labman

degarbie said:


> Today I smoked a RASCC, wonderful little cigar - nice aged tobacco and a sweetness that was really nice without being sugary.


I agree...awesome little smoke!!


----------



## Bullybreed

starting out slow today with a vegas-A with some coffee


----------



## tx_tuff

Newfie said:


> Last night I had a Questa Rey Centenario Belicoso # 11.
> 
> This is a good reason why you shouldn't pay TOO MUCH attention to cigar reviews on sites like top25cigar.com. They give it a 7.5, and personally, I put it higher than that. Very enjoyable smoke.


Cuesta Rey
And yes they have some good smokes!


----------



## tx_tuff

Last night had a
Tatuaje Reserva SW and 
H Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## happy1

Just got up to get ready for work and had a Padilla Miami 8/11, starts at a little rough but smoothes out for a good smoke with coffee


----------



## happy1

Tha Criddler said:


> I swear sometimes I post and I think, these people are going to think I don't know shit about cigars seeing as how they like everything and like so very few.
> I was having this conversation w/ a friend of mine who's a little more into cigars than I am and he said that there are two kinds of cigar nuts. The kind that like almost anything and the kind that have reached a point where they are way too picky and like very little. I know which I am.:biggrin:


Nick that is why I told Brent if you didn't like'em you could give'em to him:biggrin:


----------



## Tha Criddler

happy1 said:


> Nick that is why I told Brent if you didn't like'em you could give'em to him:biggrin:


You got em man.


----------



## oldfart54

Haven't decided as of yet what to smoke this evening. Right now it's overcast, 60% chance of rain. Thats here in Tampa. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I'm working on a Felipe Gregorio Centanario which I was very surprised by..
not a bad smoke at all!!

Going to start a La Corona Habana Panatella from 1992 soon.


----------



## JohnR

I'm enjoying one of the Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection Churchills (7 x 52) that bobbyg29 and I box split. I'm close to the halfway mark, and I am pretty happy with this cigar. At only $3, this cigar has a very nice oily walnut colored habano wrapper. Construction is very good - no problems with the draw or burn. The cigar has a very nice balance of heft and just a little spice - it is full flavored and has a fairly long finish. It reminds me of a Don Pepin Garcia stick, but with a much more mellow level of spice. This cigar pairs really well with bourbon, and would probably be excellent with a strong cup o joe. I agree with the marketing spew (below) except for one thing. The ash is white, but pretty flakey. I would give this a 7 on the ICRS scale.



> Factory Direct Cigars. Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection Churchill cigars are skillfully hand made by rollers with years of experience. The Long Filler is a sun-grown Cuban-Seed Habano tobacco that is surrounded by a Binder of superior quality Habano 2000. It is magnificently draped in a dark and flawless Habano Wrapper from Ecuador. the cigar has a large ring size of 52 and is 7" long. These cigars are finished with a long curly head cap and a tail typical of a cigar that was made in Cuba. Every one is totally made by hand. From start to finish the Torcedores make them TOTALMENTE A MANO until perfection is accomplished. Always factory direct fresh cigars.
> 
> The Churchill cigar brings to mind the times when Cuban cigars were the best in the world. Exceptionally finished, it is hand made by highly skilled rollers. They are silky and impeccably box pressed, and are finished the way Cuban cigars were in the good old days. The cap is finished with a long curly head, and the foot is a classic tail. As those cuban cigars of the past, each of the tobacco leaves is hand picked and selected on its ability to improve the taste. The perfect leaves are then cured and aged through a long and extensive fermentation and aging process. After three years and five curing fermentations, the leaves evolve into a wonderful cigar at the hands of these highly trained artisans. Smoking one is an experience all by itself. It has a draw that is firm and smooth. It burns evenly, leaving a white ash that is long and clean. The complex taste is intensely flavorful and full in body. This is what smoking cigars is all about!
> 
> FULL BODIED. Their distinguished stout taste is described as full-bodied and intensely flavorful with well balanced floral flavors and a leather undertone. There are hints of spices and nuts. It ends with whispers of coffee and chocolate.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

La Carolina Corona and a La Corona Habana panatela from '92.


----------



## oldfart54

I just finished a Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto No. 5. Ready for beddy-bye.


----------



## Labman

oldfart54 said:


> I just finished a Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto No. 5. Ready for beddy-bye.


Those are awesome smokes, and IMO don't get the acknowledgment they deserve.


----------



## brianhewitt

Labman said:


> Those are awesome smokes, and IMO don't get the acknowledgment they deserve.


I agree, thought the last one I had had a painfully bad burn. I still remember the one before it though, it was a pleasure to nub. I only wish I could "acknowledge" them a bit more often! 

Tonight I'm smoking an Olor Del Cibao Cuban Seed Churchill, compliments of Tex Cigars. Apparently, this is a pretty new line of cigars. I'm enjoying it so far!

Earlier I smoked a El Primer Mundo Connecticut (some of the ol' RTDA booty!) while watching a little ultimate fighting at a local pub.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had my first JFR yesterday..a toro maduro. Excellent cigar and great price!


----------



## Daniel D

Monte Cristo Habano.. In celebration of the successful birth of my nephew!

Wow.


----------



## degarbie

Partagas Short  Nice, spicy and strong but not overpowering. Oh, and a surprisingly large volume of smoke for a small cigar.


----------



## louistogie

I had a Casa Torano this morning with a cup of coffee.
And I gotta say it taste a lot better with a coffee than by
its self.


----------



## boomerd35

CAO CX2 at lunch. Draw was pretty tough. I need to get a cigar tool or coat hanger, or something.


----------



## happy1

Started my day with a REO and coffee


----------



## mikejh-cl

i gotta smoke somethin nice before the fall officially sets in
what im choosing from

la aurora 1495
vsg
cao black
Padron 64 maduro

and i have a java i wanna try

hmm tough decision


----------



## bikeguy1

So far today: PAN Principe, LFD Ligero L200
Next Up: Ashton VSG Spellbound (picked-up a box today!)


----------



## tx_tuff

mikejh said:


> i gotta smoke somethin nice before the fall officially sets in
> what im choosing from
> 
> la aurora 1495
> vsg
> cao black
> Padron 64 maduro
> 
> and i have a java i wanna try
> 
> hmm tough decision


VSG!!


----------



## boomerd35

tx_tuff said:


> VSG!!


Boo!!!

just kidding frank!


----------



## genettim

Got my box of Oliva Serie V Figurado... had to light one up!


----------



## tx_tuff

boomerd35 said:


> Boo!!!
> 
> just kidding frank!


Have you smoked a VSG Troy?


----------



## boomerd35

tx_tuff said:


> Have you smoked a VSG Troy?


Yeah I tried an enchantment. I liked the flavor, but it had a tight draw too. Definitely need a cigar tool.


----------



## Chuffy

tx_tuff said:


> Cuesta Rey
> And yes they have some good smokes!


I like their Piramide #9 maduro.


----------



## oldfart54

I just finished a Conquista.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Gurkha Regent Torp that Happy1 gifted me.
Very nice smoke.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Sol Cubano Sumatra Toro while playing some chess and watching the rain.
Damn good smoke and a great time with my neighbor John.


----------



## stlcards

Started off with a Padron Anniversary 1964, and I still don't like Padrons. Probably no more for me. Ended the night with a Fuente Between the Lines that I got from Bobaganoosh. That my friends is a great smoke!


----------



## kevink868

It was a Don Kiki Brown Label Toro with a.m. coffee, and an Oliva V Double Robusto after a late lunch. Pretty happy with both.


----------



## tx_tuff

I had a great night of smokes, here they are.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I don't have enough drool for what I believe one of these to be like.


----------



## Labman

tx_tuff said:


> I had a great night of smokes, here they are.


Very nice lineup!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

tx_tuff said:


> I had a great night of smokes, here they are.


How was the 787 Frank?


----------



## Labman

bobbyg29 said:


> How was the 787 Frank?


Yes...inquiring minds want to know Frank. 

It's the only one out of the lot I haven't tried. But, if it was anything like the other three it must have been pretty damned good!!


----------



## Architeuthis

2007/09/21 I hate to say this, but I woke up this morning with my throat all swollen and sinus blockage. I'll be skipping the "morning smoke ritual" for a while...


----------



## Labman

architeuthis said:


> 2007/09/21 I hate to say this, but I woke up this morning with my throat all swollen and sinus blockage. I'll be skipping the "morning smoke ritual" for a while...


Man, that really sucks Squid! I hope you're feeling better soon and inhaling all that wonderful smoke again.


----------



## mikejh-cl

instead of smoking one of my premiums like i said i would last night i went with the indian tabac super fuerte maduro. wow what a wonderful smoke. when i tried the cao ann maduro there was this flavor that got me really excited in the first few puffs, but it was gone after that. that flavor was there throughout the entire smoke for this indian tabac, so chocolatey, great smoke


----------



## kevink868

tx_tuff said:


> I had a great night of smokes, here they are.


Damn, Frank. Inspiring stuff!


----------



## Chuffy

Last night:

Fonseca 5-50, then Oliva G Maduro. I liked the Oliva better. I generally like maduro's better than anything else.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Looking forward to lighting this one up later this evening as I have some framing to do of some of my photography and will need somthing to keep me moving and motivated. I may post a few more pics of this evenings enjoyment later...


----------



## Bullybreed

just finished a punch grand puro, which i have to say was pretty damn good, i think i would be interested in getting a few more.


----------



## stlcards

Had a Monte #1 this afternoon, great smoke as always.


----------



## oldfart54

smokin'Jef said:


> Looking forward to lighting this one up later this evening as I have some framing to do of some of my photography and will need somthing to keep me moving and motivated. I may post a few more pics of this evenings enjoyment later...


Damn that looks good. I'll think I'll have one myself. Right now!!!!!!


----------



## mikejh-cl

Bullybreed said:


> just finished a punch grand puro, which i have to say was pretty damn good, i think i would be interested in getting a few more.


just had my first last week, love them


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Missile outside our hotel on the park bench in Pottstown...

CD


----------



## my first was a villiger

architeuthis said:


> 2007/09/21 I hate to say this, but I woke up this morning with my throat all swollen and sinus blockage. I'll be skipping the "morning smoke ritual" for a while...


that realy blows squid heres a idear you give me your cigars and ill somke them for you anyway back to the thread today im having one of my new gurka black dragons braught 50 boxs of them in presededte and robusto in one word awesome


----------



## oldfart54

Oops. Grabbed the wrong one. I just finished a La Gloria Cubana Serie R. Which is JUST alright by me.


----------



## oldfart54

Now I'm gonna light up a Don Elias. It's Friday night. Yea!!!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Mmmm...the La Aroma de Cuba I picked out is quite nice. A bit hard on the draw but the flavors are rich and inviting with a sensational creamyness to its robustness. Even the wrap feels silky in the mouth. Very soft and lush with good Ol' tobacco oils. Yeah, its Friday is right...
Smoke on gentlemen!


----------



## Mtmouse

*Camacho Triple Maduro*

I decided to give it a try tonight.:dribble:


----------



## JohnR

Flor de Oliva Corojo Churchill 7 x 50.

You know, when I finally get axed from my current gig and I am forced to live in a van down by the river, I think I could be perfectly happy smoking this cigar. $1.40 a stick. Very nice corojo.


----------



## Bullybreed

JohnRider said:


> Flor de Oliva Corojo Churchill 7 x 50.
> 
> You know, when I finally get axed from my current gig and I am forced to live in a van down by the river, I think I could be perfectly happy smoking this cigar. $1.40 a stick. Very nice corojo.


you are not lien john, i love that cigar, its very reliable,i smoke the maduro robustos.


----------



## JohnR

Bullybreed said:


> you are not lien john, i love that cigar, its very reliable,i smoke the maduro robustos.


Cool! Well, I'll save you a spot next to me by the river, say in 5 years?


----------



## Bullybreed

that sounds good to me, ill rustle me up a micro bus and start a garden, maybe run naked with the deer on full moons.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had an Oliva Serie G Maduro earlier this afternoon. Been in the same situation as Squiddy since Tuesday, so this was only my second cigar this week. Sinuses doing better, but don't want to push my luck... I'll wait until tomorrow for another!


----------



## Webmeister

I have been slackin on this thread for a while. This week I've had Padilla Habano, Illusione cg:4, Phoenix, Oliva Serie V, Illusione 68, Perdomo Habano, and enjoying a Padron 2000 maduro robusto tonight (yes - I am enjoying it).


----------



## Tha Criddler

I smoked a Cabaiguan robusto w/ Happy1 and later smoked a
Montecristo cabinet 30 w/ my boy Stephen.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Webmeister said:


> I have been slackin on this thread for a while. This week I've had Padilla Habano, Illusione cg:4, Phoenix, Oliva Serie V, Illusione 68, Perdomo Habano, and enjoying a Padron 2000 maduro robusto tonight (yes - I am enjoying it).


Very nice batch right there man.


----------



## happy1

Had a Padilla 1932 w/Tha criddler and when I left I had a Fonseca Cubano Limitadoa(I mighty fine smoke)


----------



## Tha Criddler

happy1 said:


> Had a Padilla 1932 w/Tha criddler and when I left I had a Fonseca Cubano Limitadoa(I mighty fine smoke)


The Fonseca was good?
What was it like?


----------



## kevink868

A La Tradicion Cubana Deluxe Ann'y Corona. Uncharacteristically fussy draw and burn, but the flavor was fantastic as always.


----------



## Labman

Well, a couple of weekends ago a few of us were chatting on Live Text Chat. Mario (aka Maduro PiPs) was saying how much he enjoyed the Oliva Serie V...I told him that I thought they were pretty good, but thought they could use more time in the humi. But, the ones I had were figurado's that I got (thanks to RoosterThomas) a few weeks before their release date. I had given the rest of them away in trades and bombs, but had a Double Robusto that was gifted to me by Duane (forgop). So, Mario suggested I try them again. So, I finally broke one out this afternoon...and DAMN that was an awesome smoke!! I'm glad you talked me into it Mario, what a difference from the first one. WOW!!


----------



## Tha Criddler

Labman said:


> Well, a couple of weekends ago a few of us were chatting on Live Text Chat. Mario (aka Maduro PiPs) was saying how much he enjoyed the Oliva Serie V...I told him that I thought they were pretty good, but thought they could use more time in the humi. But, the ones I had were figurado's that I got (thanks to RoosterThomas) a few weeks before their release date. I had given the rest of them away in trades and bombs, but had a Double Robusto that was gifted to me by Duane (forgop). So, Mario suggested I try them again. So, I finally broke one out this afternoon...and DAMN that was an awesome smoke!! I'm glad you talked me into it Mario, what a difference from the first one. WOW!!


Me and my bro smoked them last night. Very nice.
A very different kind of ligero flavor.


----------



## Labman

Tha Criddler said:


> Me and my bro smoked them last night. Very nice.
> A very different kind of ligero flavor.


I agree...there's a flavour in there that I just can't put a name too. It's almost a little like a clove taste.


----------



## brianhewitt

I love this picture post trend of what everyone's smoking. I'm fat, lazy and tired tonight, so I'll just stick to text. (That's right, I'm only fat tonight, dammit.)

I just finished an RP Old World Reserve Maduro and a Oliva Serie V Lancero.

Edit: Wow, I'm behind, I guess that picture post thing was soooo page 65.


----------



## bikeguy1

Took Friday off...busy smokin' day..
1. Padron 1964 Anniv Nat (PAN) Principe with coffee
2. RP Vintage 1990 Torpedo after lunch
3. PSD4 before dinner
4. Cuaba Distinguido after dinner
5. Tatuaje Noella late evening


----------



## Steve D-cl

Started the weekend off with a Sosa Governor and a cup of Waialua coffee - turned out to be an excellent pairing. Don't know what else I might have an opportunity to burn this weekend....


----------



## kevink868

My breakfast of champions... Padilla Achilles with a French press of organic Sumatran coffee.


----------



## tx_tuff

bobbyg29 said:


> How was the 787 Frank?


It was a very good cigar, med body but very tasty. I think the AVO 80 is just a tad better but it is the 2nd best AVO I have every had. funny thing is I was gifted that cigar that night by DanRichmond. He is a great BOTL!


----------



## genettim

Had the first one out of my box of Romeo y Julieta Viejo tonight. My only complaint I have is wearing body armor and looking through a thermal scope the whole time makes it hard to relax and enjoy my smoke, but I gotta do what I gotta do, ya know?


----------



## Webmeister

H Upmann 1844 for lunch and a La Aurora series 1495 robusto tonight


----------



## smokin'Jef

Sitting back with a Oliva Serie G Double Robusto for the evening.


----------



## happy1

Tatuaje w/coffee this am


----------



## Labman

For my Birthday smoke I had a GOF...very nice! I will post pics and a sum up later.


----------



## Giak

I had a Montecristo N°1 tonight and...well I'm disappointed....7$ for a very very hard draw and bland taste....maybe I was unlucky with this one but also the half corona wasnt good  Probably Monte D.R. is not for me


----------



## Lok17

Fired up an AF Anejo last night with a sweet glass of rum, both compliments of LK.... it was simply sublime...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie G and Sancho Panza Double Maduro.
Also, a couple Tropical Fever Maduros


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had a R y J Real Reserva Belicoso this afternoon while catching some football. One of my favs. Nubbed it!


----------



## RGianelli

Had an Illusione 88..fantastic cigar..Full bodied.. without being overpowering...spicey with bittersweet chocolate flavors..highly recomened..
Rob


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had my first Diamond Crown Maximus this morning. Reminded me a lot of a VSG in terms of flavor.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Oliva Serie V Robusto


----------



## Labman

bobbyg29 said:


> Had my first Diamond Crown Maximus this morning. Reminded me a lot of a VSG in terms of flavor.


I really like the DCM...great stogie.


----------



## Bullybreed

just had a gurkha beauty that frank and tony gave me was a awsome smoke, had a CAO america in the morn then a camacho


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron panatella and a CAO MX2 robusto..


----------



## Envision

I am starting out today with a CAO gold. Nothing special, just one that I know I can handle in the morning.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had a Tatuaje Havana IV paired with a Stone Vertical Epic 07 last night. A great cigar and a great beer that did not compliment each other at all! It always amazes me how two things that are so good on their own can matchup like a bad blind date! Someone should write an article about this 
http://www.stogiefresh.com/journal/.../8/1_The_Science_of_Cigar-Drink_Pairings.html


----------



## tx_tuff

Bullybreed said:


> just had a gurkha beauty that frank and tony gave me was a awsome smoke, had a CAO america in the morn then a camacho


You didn't let that sit very long! But I'm glad you enjoyed it, thats what its for LOL


----------



## tx_tuff

What I smoked at the herf Sat.
San Cristobal
Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental
Opus X Power Ranger ( was gifted this cigar there  )
Ashton VSG
and last the one I got in the small pass we have, a Kristoff


----------



## Bullybreed

tx_tuff said:


> You didn't let that sit very long! But I'm glad you enjoyed it, thats what its for LOL


man i tried really hard to leave it be, but every time i went into the humi i saw it because it was sitting right on top, so i had to put myself outta my misery..:redface:


----------



## boomerd35

tx_tuff said:


> What I smoked at the herf Sat.
> San Cristobal
> Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental
> Opus X Power Ranger ( was gifted this cigar there  )
> Ashton VSG
> and last the one I got in the small pass we have, a Kristoff


Dang, you must have got there early Frank. I only had time to smoke 2.
CAO America (loved it- thanks Bigfoot)
Perdomo Habana natural wrapper (loved it too, but 60 ring a little too large)


----------



## tx_tuff

boomerd35 said:


> Dang, you must have got there early Frank. I only had time to smoke 2.
> CAO America (loved it- thanks Bigfoot)
> Perdomo Habana natural wrapper (loved it too, but 60 ring a little too large)


Yeah I was the first one there 430


----------



## mansonicman

I got a nasty fowl helix i've had for about 1yr, and that is my last one. So i am lighting it up as we speak.

MansonicMan...!!!


----------



## boomerd35

Had a Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversario at lunch that Stogie gave me Saturday. Nice and creamy.


----------



## happy1

Having a Padilla Habano as we speak w/coffee and problem have a 5 vegas cask strength on the way to work


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

CAO Mx2; fantastic smoke.


----------



## tx_tuff

Thats always a good stand by cigar!


----------



## Chuffy

Padilla Hybrid Torpedo yesterday afternoon, Oliva G Churchill Natural last night. The Padilla was very good. The Oliva was good, but it was a let-down after the Padilla.


----------



## JO4WVU

*Back from Motown*

Smoke a FANTASTIC Romeo Y Julieta Havan Churchill...

GREAT GREAT Smoke, my boy had then quite a bit OVER humidified but i fought and enjoyed the smoke a ton. Great notes of a true Corojo Wrapper, beautiful construction and the intense flavors as the cigar burned..

I about crapped myself when he pulled out a sick savoy humi with about 15 of these sticks in it :biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron londres today - followed by a Tatuaje Havana VI.


----------



## bikeguy1

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Padron londres today - followed by a Tatuaje Havana VI.


What vitola Tatuaje?


----------



## bikeguy1

RP Fusion Churchill....then a Oliva Serie O Double Toro...then a CAO Criollo Pato robusto


----------



## Webmeister

RP Vintage 1990 Churchill last night, an Aroma de Cuba robusto at Charlie's today, and an RP Edge maddie tonight - all great cigars!


----------



## bikeguy1

Webmeister said:


> RP Vintage 1990 Churchill last night, an Aroma de Cuba robusto at Charlie's today, and an RP Edge maddie tonight - all great cigars!


Nice smokes..love the Vintage 1990 torps..


----------



## zion698

Had a EO 601 maduro (Thanks Rob). Great smoke start to finish.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Padilla 1948 Lancero....great.


----------



## tx_tuff

Tha Criddler said:


> Padilla 1948 Lancero....great.


Nick found one he really likes, awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Going to try out my first Perdomo Tierra del Sol Maduro.


----------



## Labman

tx_tuff said:


> Nick found one he really likes, awesome!!!!!!!!!!


It was a joyous occasion for one and all and the villagers danced and sang songs the whole night through.


----------



## Tha Criddler

tx_tuff said:


> Nick found one he really likes, awesome!!!!!!!!!!


I like all kinds of cigars just not the dog rockets you savages around here smoke.:biggrin:


----------



## Cigar Jack

I started the day with a Chateau Real Corona on the way to work.


----------



## thegraduate-cl

RP Sungrown on sunday


----------



## Chuffy

Last night: Puros Indios something-or-other. I'm not sure what the wrapper was. I didn't like it so much, so I snuffed it a little early. Then I lit up a Oliva Serie G Maduro. Wow! I was amazed at the complexity of that little thing. The Oliva G is my new favorite maduro!


----------



## smokin'Jef

I just so happened to have lit up a petite Oliva Serie G Maduro for a little after lunch smoke. This little guy packs a nice punch. Wow! Is right. Big dark, roasty, and terrific flavor. Thanks Scott!


----------



## zion698

BadMormon said:


> The Oliva G is my new favorite maduro!


The Oliva G is one of my go to sticks as well. Especially the box press .. that's one good looking cigar. How do you think it stacks up against the 601 maduro (had my first one last night)? Just wondering how another Serie G fan felt.


----------



## bikeguy1

smokin'Jef said:


> I just so happened to have lit up a petite Oliva Serie G Maduro for a little after lunch smoke. This little guy packs a nice punch. Wow! Is right. Big dark, roasty, and terrific flavor. Thanks Scott!


Always have some Serie G Robustos & Belicosos around...great after lunch or on a Sat morning..


----------



## Chuffy

zion698 said:


> The Oliva G is one of my go to sticks as well. Especially the box press .. that's one good looking cigar. How do you think it stacks up against the 601 maduro (had my first one last night)? Just wondering how another Serie G fan felt.


Well, I have never tried a 601. I will have to try one.


----------



## Scoop

RP Edge followed later tonight by RP Vintage '92. Birthday smokes.
Even better than birthday cake.


----------



## degarbie

Sunday evening I smoked a RASS Robusto - I nubbed that one, it really was good to the last. Wonderful spicy, sweet and rich all at once. Took me an hour and a half of pure enjoyment to smoke that one


----------



## Bullybreed

last nite had a oliva master select 3, perdomo,maxx to day ive had a flor de oliva friggen loooove


----------



## bikeguy1

degarbie said:


> Sunday evening I smoked a RASS Robusto - I nubbed that one, it really was good to the last. Wonderful spicy, sweet and rich all at once. Took me an hour and a half of pure enjoyment to smoke that one


Nice....I've got a few of those sleeping for a few more weeks....can't wait to wake 'em up!


----------



## happy1

Had an Occidental double last night at work (hid in my office to smoke it) Diablo on the way home and right now am smoking a Por Larranaga Isom


----------



## Chuffy

happy1 said:


> Had an Occidental double last night at work (hid in my office to smoke it) Diablo on the way home and right now am smoking a Por Larranaga Isom


Please report back on how you liked the Por Larranaga ISOM.


----------



## elidog

Just had a really nice bowl of heritage in my Nording Freehand pipe. Wonderful!


----------



## baboruger

I just tries the RP Fusion that Wes sent me and I have to say wow, really nice cigar. I think I'll have to pick more up now!


----------



## Tha Criddler

5 Vegas Corona via happy1


----------



## Webmeister

CAO Italia right after work, and an Oliva Master Blends 2 torp during my Halo break. It's been a good day!


----------



## Ceedee

Had a Perdomo Habana Maduro on the way home from Atlanta today... I am not normally a Perdomo fan, but this cigar was VERY tasty!

CD


----------



## Tha Criddler

RP Edge Sumatra Top via Wil


----------



## happy1

BadMormon said:


> Please report back on how you liked the Por Larranaga ISOM.


It was a good smoke,started out smooth, burned good left a god aftertaste on my palate kinda woodsy ended with a peppery finish.I'll buy more


----------



## Chuffy

Last night: Camacho Coyolar 4.5" Perfecto. That little thing Probably had more flavor than anything I ever smoked. Tons of woodsy flavor. And it was *full bodied*. The perfecto was almost more than I could handle.


----------



## boomerd35

My brother in law just had a baby and asked me to pick out a cigar for him to hand out. I've heard good things about the Casa Torano as a good mild smoke (most of the handouts will be to non cigar smokers, but he still wants to hand out a nice cigar that's not too expensive). So I tried a Torano Tubo last night as a tester to make sure it's okay to give out. Very nice mild smoke. I believe I will recommend a box of these to my brother in law.


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had a Ramon Allones Gigantes from 2005. This cigar wss truly and excellent cigar: smooth, creamy, and full of flavor. Today I had an Ashton VSG Illusion, which has always been a great, consistent cigar. I have reviews posted in the reviews section.


----------



## Webmeister

I love work-from-home days! I had a Punch London Club maddie with coffee this morning, and now working on a AF Cuban Corona from Wil. Haven't decided what's for dinner yet...


----------



## Labman

Webmeister said:


> Haven't decided what's for dinner yet...


Beef of course! Beef, it's whats for dinner.


----------



## kevink868

Slummin' a little bit today with a Cigar.com "Corojo Label" Torpedo by Don Pepin. There's an occasional papery bite, but otherwise it's very good. Essentially a Tat Series P (mixed fill), but a buck fitty cheaper and with a more reliable draw.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Perdomo Signature Collection in the morning today.


----------



## boomerd35

I tried an Oliva Serie G (the mini cigar). I got em for my drive home, and it was just the right size. Prolly will get more.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Ashton VSG Illusion


----------



## happy1

DPG Blue,8/11 Miami


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro and a CAO Anniversaire Maduro!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Saint Luis Rey Serie G Short Robusto Maduro 

A great short smoke.. 
lots of flavor, well constructed, fantastic burn with a nice nic kick.
The short size and nic kick made it feel like I was smoking the last third of a cigar.
(My favorite part!!)

Going to have to add these to one of my favorties.


----------



## Reverend Mike

boomerd35 said:


> I tried an Oliva Serie G (the mini cigar). I got em for my drive home, and it was just the right size. Prolly will get more.


That's the Oliva Special G. They come 48 to a box and are available in Cameroon and Maduro. They are a great low price alternative to the Hemingway Short Story.


----------



## mansonicman

Marlboro Cigarettes.....


----------



## boomerd35

Reverend Mike said:


> That's the Oliva Special G. They come 48 to a box and are available in Cameroon and Maduro. They are a great low price alternative to the Hemingway Short Story.


Thanks for the clarification Mike. I should have wrote it down. Too many things to try and remember in the cigar world:nerd:


----------



## smokin'Jef

Having a small after lunch smoke since I'll be busy all evening:
RP Sun Grown petit corona from Travis (BeerAdvocate) in our recent trade.
Pretty solid little smoke. Not usually a fan of sun grown, but this is tolerable enough for me.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

One of my favorite cigars; great smoke.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Cuvee Rogue. This things was nasty and just kind of funky tasting.
I'm going to smoke the Cuvee Blanc in a bit I'll be back w/ a report.


----------



## oldfart54

Ok. Gonna try a CAO Gold Maduro robusto with Dom B&B.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Tha Criddler said:


> Cuvee Rogue. This things was nasty and just kind of funky tasting.
> I'm going to smoke the Cuvee Blanc in a bit I'll be back w/ a report.


Cuvee Blanc was just as bad as the Rogue.
Tasted funky and reminded me of the way mold smells.
Smelled rancid.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Tried my first Phoenix today...very flavorful coffee and pepper smoke!


----------



## louistogie

I had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 last night and man that was a great smoke!
Thats my second cigar by Gran Habano and I just love them.


----------



## kevink868

Fonseca Delicias, Box Code TMO ABR06. An excellent value.


----------



## kevink868

Capping the day with a JdN Antano Consul from a two year-old box. To my taste, these are still a bit sharp and one-dimensional. The Celebracion is more my cup of tea.


----------



## bikeguy1

Graycliff Purple Label "Presidente" tonight while catching up on "The War" on PBS...


----------



## Bullybreed

had a DCM stanford wich was amazing while watching Ugly betty


----------



## Ceedee

Padron 2000 maduro... I forgot just how tasty these babies are! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister

CAO Italia earlier today, and a Padilla Hybrid this evening. The Italia rocked (as usual). Not a big fan of the Hybrid, although I do like the Padilla Habanos.


----------



## Scoop

Well I wasn't able to post yesterday. We were celebrating my birthday a couple of days late. We managed a Padron, Indian Tabac classic, RP Sun Grown, RP Edge Maduro, And a Ashton VSG. All of which were paired with Knob Creek, and 12 year old Canadian Club. It was quite the day with two of my best friends.


----------



## drac

bobbyg29 said:


> Tried my first Phoenix today...very flavorful coffee and pepper smoke!


Glad you like it Chief, I am very proud of this cigar.


----------



## dravensghost

looking forward to going home to a LFD double ligero chisel


----------



## louistogie

dravensghost said:


> looking forward to going home to a LFD double ligero chisel


Lucky :dribble: 
let me know how it smokes


----------



## dravensghost

alright
ive heard it kicks like a mule though


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Got a Punch Champion as well as a Free Don Thomas I got last night.

My girlfriend is smoking a Java and we'll both share my hookah!


----------



## louistogie

dravensghost said:


> alright
> ive heard it kicks like a mule though


lol so i've heard.
i've been wanting to try this stick for a while now.


----------



## brianhewitt

CHRIS7891011 said:


> My girlfriend is smoking a Java and we'll both share my hookah!


Ah the Hookah, that seems to really be getting popular... I've noticed hookah paraphernalia as been added to a local shop's shelves recently. I tried it once years ago, and thought it was pretty cool. What kind of tobacco do you smoke with it? I think we had some sort of interesting apple flavored tobacco...

I'm smoking an Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend right now while I'm working. (Really, I am working, I swear!)


----------



## mikejh-cl

smoked a la gloria cubana robusto and did not enjoy it at all. one dimensional peppery flavor just not my kind of cigar, tight draw. nothing much good to me about it


----------



## thegraduate-cl

will start today off with one of the following:

RP Edge or Bolivar Fuerte (corona)


----------



## CHRIS7891011

brianhewitt said:


> Ah the Hookah, that seems to really be getting popular... I've noticed hookah paraphernalia as been added to a local shop's shelves recently. I tried it once years ago, and thought it was pretty cool. What kind of tobacco do you smoke with it? I think we had some sort of interesting apple flavored tobacco...
> 
> I'm smoking an Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend right now while I'm working. (Really, I am working, I swear!)


Haha suuuure you're working :biggrin:

I normally smoke a "mint mojioto" flavour I get from a place called Fumari in San Diego. It's tasty!


----------



## kevink868

Poolside this afternoon, an H. Upmann Cameroon Belicoso.


----------



## Lok17

an Oliva Special S, MB II, and an MB III ... hmmmm tasty day!!


----------



## Leksand

Padron 2000 maduro and Oliva Serie G the Padron delivered but the Oliva was to young...


----------



## Labman

I had a LFD D.L. Lancero after dinner and loved it to pieces! It had an effortless draw that produced tons of smoke with every puff. It had a beautiful leather taste and the smoke had a lovely chocolatey scent. Lasted me about 1 hr and 40 minutes...very nice!!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Had a Johnny O Corona Extra Pigtail last night...Had a Partagas Short at the B&M this afternoon.


----------



## Sawyer-cr

CI Legends Yellow Label. I was expecting a little more kick with it being a Pepin stick and all. Not bad though.


----------



## smokin'Jef

kevink868 said:


> Poolside this afternoon, an H. Upmann Cameroon Belicoso.


Great smoke, one of my favs from H. Upmann. 
Tonight while battling the wind- Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso
and/or my back up of Gurkha Grand Res. Churchill or Sol Cubano Sumatra toro.


----------



## thisone326

Camacho Liberty 2007
Perdomo Fresco

i will let you know how the Liberty is...its my first


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl

Just started smoking a The Griffins Fuerte Robusto. Several days ago I smoked one and enjoyed the rich smoke and spice of this cigar. My regular shop has 10 count boxes at half price. 

Happy Smoking!


----------



## ilovecl-cl

I smoked my first Nic 3000 last night, it had about 6-8 mos in my humidor. great construction, great burn, great value, great cigar!!!


----------



## Lok17

My first 601 Black lable, I liked it more then the red, seemed to have just a better flavor. Not that the red was bad by any means  I think I will follow it up with my first 601 Blue lable in the next hour or so :redface:


----------



## fordkustom

i think i'm going for a LFD factory press II


----------



## CubanLink-cl

El Centurion Gladiadores. Wow!!!


----------



## PremiumsOnly

A PAM paired with a Guinness. A match made in Heaven!


----------



## happy1

Had a Fire by IT this AM .Fonseca Cubano this afternoon then an AF Rothschild


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Montecristo Cab Selection


----------



## keith-cl

Petite Tatuaje in the morning and a H.Upmann Coronas Major last night.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Luncheon and chess with my neighbor today; I'll spark up an AVO XO Intermezzo while enjoying a Dbl. chocolate mocha and snacks, then off to work for a few hours - Blechh...on a Sunday even - at least I'll have an enjoyable start to the day!


----------



## Bispo3

Started the day off outside with an Arturo Fuente Brevas Royal and a cup of coffee. This was my first that was recommended to me as I was asking for a short smoke (30-40 min.) Planning on watching the Giant game then hopefully a Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 Robusto.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Smoke break for lunch - Arganese Robusto rcvd from Scott!
Solid mild smoke with a small tang touch of flavor.


----------



## zion698

Had a San Cristobal (Thanks Rob) very nice smoke. First cigar I ever got a floral taste note out of. Probably would be even better after sitting for some months. Also had a Gurkha Fuerte the description online made me think it was be very strong, but it wasn't. I have four more. I'm sure the last will be a better smoke ... but not a bad cigar. I'll reserve judgement for now. Gurkha knows a thing or two about presentation though.. the cigars and labels look great.


----------



## happy1

Having a Sancho Panza natural with coffee


----------



## Tha Criddler

Some CAO Black dbl corona
It was good but left a very strong cedar aftertaste.


----------



## JohnR

So far, a very slow cigar day. I've just had one, the Cuba Aliados Churchill. Still a nice cigar!


----------



## CigarRob

(listed in smoking order...numbered by favs) 

An ISOM (Perdomo) Robusto - 4
A tubed Dunhill or Davidoff (what the hell was it? I'll find the tube at work tomorrow) - 1
AF Chateau Fuente Sungrown - 2
Indian Tabac Corojo Robusto - 3


----------



## bikeguy1

Afternoon: Padilla Miami 8&11 Torpedo
Evening: CAO 65th Moda 6x52


----------



## Tha Criddler

El Rey De Los Habanos Churchill from MaduroPips.
This was a great cigar and got better as it went along.
It did in my opinion suffer from what a ton of DPG cigars 
I've smoked had which is a very dry papery finish.
I damn near nubbed it though.


----------



## zion698

Had a my first Saint Luis Ray Serie G Maduro this morning. Great smoke, a little more on the full body side than I expected. I think I am starting to make that transition to liking more of the smaller ring gauges though (Serie V-Lancero:dribble: ). This 60 ring gauge was just too big. I could just fit enough of the cap in my palio to make a cut.


----------



## alanf

Last night I had a Astral Talanga Valley. Funny how tastes change. I used to really like these but hadn't smoked one for about a year. Now it tasted sort of papery. Sigh.


----------



## Reverend Mike

As I type, lit-up a Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut paired with a cup of Cuban coffee (in Montecristo White cup).:biggrin:


----------



## hippy4president

RP Olde World Reserve


----------



## bikeguy1

hippy4president said:


> RP Olde World Reserve


Corojo or Maduro? What size?


----------



## smokin'Jef

Speaking of RP Old World , enjoyed the heck out of mine today. Quite an excellent smoke and being a maduro it was packing a pretty powerful punch.


----------



## Fr8dog

Butera Royal Vintage for a breakfast snack.


----------



## acharpe

As a reward for passing my Navy weigh-in, I have a Camacho Triple Maduro going with some Pyrat Pistol rum. Great cigar, lot of changes in flavor as I've gone on, and great full body and flavor.


----------



## mansonicman

I just recieved a box of Gurhka Ancient Warrior Special Edition, man these things are great......


----------



## zion698

Pardon 3000 maduro.


----------



## chrisguinther

I just finished a 92 La Corona Corona. It still had lots of flavor and was very smooth with leather and hints of vanilla.


----------



## Reverend Mike

La Aurora Preferido Connecticut and, as is custom for my first cigar of the day, a Cuban coffee in a Montecristo White cup.


----------



## Reverend Mike

zion698 said:


> Pardon 3000 maduro.


Nice smoke! The latest batches of these have been particularly good. :biggrin:


----------



## zion698

Reverend Mike said:


> Nice smoke! The latest batches of these have been particularly good. :biggrin:


Yeah ... I need to get some 6000's. Naturals though .. I think I'm suffering from Maduro overload. I got out of control in the last three months with maduros :lol:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron Serie 1926 #9


----------



## Webmeister

Yesterday was the Griffin's tasting at Charlies - I had a Griffin's Claasic Perfecto and a Nording robusto at the event after enjoying a CAO Italia Noella for lunch.

Today, it was an Illusione 68 for lunch and I am just clipping an Oliva Master Blends 2 torpedo. It's been a good couple of days...


----------



## happy1

Smoked my last RASS 06 and a RP Nording


----------



## Lok17

Fired up a CAO Brazillia today after work.


----------



## louistogie

Today I smoke my first 5 Vegas cigar ever and it was the
5 Vegas Series 'A' Apocalypse size. At first I wasn't sure I would like 
this cigar cause its a 58 ring gage! Most cigars that size are tasteless.
and also when I smoke cigars around that size that shit gives me lockjaw!
lol anyways I was wrong this cigar was very flavorful, I got some smooth 
creamy coffee-like note, some ceder, and some sweet earthy flavorers.
Overall I found this cigar to be great, I almost nub it, and the creamyness 
is still on my palate. lol thanks again for the smoke happy1

I still got one robusto left


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote and 5 Vegas 'A' Anomaly.


----------



## Bullybreed

perdomo natural habano and a big ol honken nat sherman


----------



## boomerd35

last night a Gurkha Legend Select for me and a Upmann Vintage Cameroon for the Missus (Patefengreen)


----------



## louistogie

CAO MX2, my first


----------



## Lok17

bout to fire up a Dony P. Cuban Classic


----------



## BlowinSmoke-cl

I am a newbie and one of my friends gave me a Fuentes Anejo Shark. I was trying to hang back from smoking any of my anejos or opus xs until my pallette got more sophisticated so I know what I am smoking but dammit i juust wanna try it


----------



## eric1489

Today I will be celebrating the next step on my way to a new career as a financial planner. Just got the ok to start studying for the Series 7. Hell yeah! So to celebrate I think I am going to smoke a 1yo PAM Principe to start and then heading into the coctail hour with a VSG Wizard. If I am feeling up to it I will close the night with an Oliva MB1 Robusto or a LA Emerald Pref. It's time to knock some of my top shelf down. I can't wait.

ej


----------



## brianhewitt

A Padilla Signature 1932 with a homemade latte. Good combo.


----------



## Scoop

A Sancho Panza Double Maduro, God I'm cheap but man are they good!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Chateau Sungrown


----------



## Gatormoye

Just sitting in the cigar lounge smoking a 64th anv padron. Isn't life great. Thank you GOD.


----------



## Daniel D

Smoked a nice big Mx2 last night, today might go for a Helix Remix that Joey sent me in a trade for some flavored smokes for my girl. I know I got them for her, but this thing looks pretty yummy! LOL


----------



## Bullybreed

had a partagas 1845 for breakfst, BTL for lunch , gurkha dble maduro before dinner and a flor de oliva sumatra <---- awsome aswome smoke


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo which was very nice except for some minor tunneling.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

EO 601 Maduro followed by a Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Oliva Serie V Torpedo.
Wasn't all that good. Burnt really crooked.


----------



## cigar no baka-cl

I had a Tres Hermanos #3 - which I get from the Cigar Factory in New Orleans. I bought a box back at the end of June when I was in the city for a big business meeting, and I'm just about ready for a new box.


----------



## Labman

Had a RP Vint. '92 that Mark (Kass) sent to me. Very good smoke...you just gotta love a RP cigar!


----------



## oldfart54

Whew! Just finished a La Aroma de Cuba robusto. Started with a glass of Dom B&B, then a glass a Petron XO Cafe. I'm done fer.


----------



## Fr8dog

Just finished a Cabaiguan Guapo while trying to keep warm in suddenly chilly Sydney, AUS.


----------



## tobacmon

With my cup of java I pulled out the Diamond Crown Maximus that was PIF'd me a month or so ago--sorry I did not remember who PIF it to me But Thank You whoever you were...

I finally got around to smoking one of these and was very pleased with the taste , burn and many nice flavors this smoke has to offer.


----------



## degarbie

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill. Very nice, I'll definitely add it to my list of cigars to look at again.


----------



## Lok17

Oliva V double toro late last night and bout to fire up a Padilla Miami 8&11 torp. for the first smoke of the day today..start the day out right


----------



## Bullybreed

pepin cuban classic was ok, mx2 last nite and another flor de oliva sumatra<------ very very good


----------



## RGianelli

Diplomaticos #2..Top notch smoke...


----------



## oldfart54

A Camacho Maduro


----------



## louistogie

Just finished smoking a Pirate's Gold.
It was pretty good, being how cheap it was.
the draw was good, the burn was good, the flavor was good as well.
I bet with a little bit of age these smokes will get a lot better.


----------



## Bullybreed

san cristobal wasnt impressed, oliva series G was a bit to mild expected more


----------



## mansonicman

Who me ? i'm smoking a cigar and a darn good one.....

Respectfully,


----------



## louistogie

mansonicman said:


> Who me ? i'm smoking a cigar and a darn good one.....
> 
> Respectfully,


what is it?
haha


----------



## mansonicman

MonteCristo Edmundo ISOM.....very nice along with a glas of Wild Turkey 101 Rye and my favorite band...Charlie Daniels.......

Respectfully,


----------



## louistogie

Nice bro, sounds great!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

H Upmann Signature figurado courtesy of Tha Criddler
Thanks for a great experience; I really enjoyed this cigar.


----------



## Ceedee

Having an iced coffee and a Fuente Hemingway Signature. Yummy combo!

CD


----------



## Fr8dog

La Flor Dominicana Coranado.

:sweat:


----------



## bikeguy1

Fr8dog said:


> La Flor Dominicana Coranado.
> 
> :sweat:


Love those Coronados!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

DPG Black Figurado while watching football


----------



## Bullybreed

oliveros and flor de oliva maduro with vanilla apple tea<-------very very good


----------



## louistogie

Fr8dog said:


> La Flor Dominicana Coranado.
> 
> :sweat:


I'm kinda scared to light mine up haha.


----------



## dartfrog

:mrcool:


----------



## Tha Criddler

Don Pepin Black petit corona. 
This is my first Cuban Classic and I was very impressed.
It reminded me of the Tatuaje's that I've liked.
Top shelf smoke. I need to buy a box in a larger size.
As soon as I finish my sampler I'll decide which.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Perdomo Lot 23 robusto, a bunch of Paulaner O-fest brews, and an afternoon of chess.


----------



## louistogie

Tha Criddler said:


> Don Pepin Black petit corona.
> This is my first Cuban Classic and I was very impressed.
> It reminded me of the Tatuaje's that I've liked.
> Top shelf smoke. I need to buy a box in a larger size.
> As soon as I finish my sampler I'll decide which.


Dude these smokes have hay type taste to them.
I think very good, lol.


----------



## brianhewitt

Trying another Gran Habano Corojo #5... No tar in this one so far. Before that I had a Punch Rare Corojo.


----------



## JohnR

Started off with a Partagas Black with coffee, Leoninos after dinner, and wrapping up my weekend with a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real. I thought these Reserva Real's were supposed to be very mild? This one is more mild-medium. It has a lot of creaminess at the start, but does develop a little spice. It certainly exceeded my expectations in the flavor category. I think it is a pretty nice smoke - I think it would be appreciated by both novices and old farts like me.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Trilogy Cameroon via happy1.
This thing taste pretty good but the wrapper is trying to come
off and It's cause of the ****ed up triangle press.


----------



## Ceedee

dartfrog said:


> :mrcool:


Dude that is brilliant! Looks mighty tasty :dribble: Where is that ale from? What part of Boston/N.E. are you from? Go SOX!

CD


----------



## mansonicman

A Cigar........

Respectfully,


----------



## DocBrewskie

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto and drinking a Rail Bender Ale.Just picked some up off of cigar bid.


----------



## Leksand

*AF*

After lunch Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story and coffe. Did not hurt at all!


----------



## kevink868

Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 with a cup of French Roast.


----------



## zion698

My second SLR Serie G Maduro - toro size. I am finding that it works better for me to punch these larger ring cigars. That way you don't have to eat the cigar to get a good draw from it. I followed it up with a Indian Tabac Maduro. I used the punch on that one too.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Very nice pairing last night while watching football....


----------



## mansonicman

A Cigar.........


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

mansonicman said:


> A Cigar.........


A lyric from Van Zant comes to mind:

"never tell a joke that ain't that funny more than once" :lol:


----------



## Reverend Mike

San Cristobal Fabuloso and a Diet Coke.


----------



## smokin'Jef

After lunch - Padron Londres...man these are great!


----------



## tekhnu

La Centurion 
Robusto

Lighter than expected but still Pepin like in flavor. Even though Mr. Garcia personally handed me one of these at the RTDA, I waited until I could get one from the local B&M before smoking one. I feel like the one touched by Don Pepin himself is sacred.


----------



## stlcards

Had a RP Edge Corojo Missile earlier. I think I might like this one better than the maddy, which is hard to believe. I'll have to have another one to make sure.


----------



## baboruger

Last night I tried the Rocky Patel Factory Selects Maduro I got on the Special from Famous last week, and wow, what a great smoke, and for only $2, is was fantastic. Great draw, good construction, and it is obvious to me that this is the Edge Maduro here as the flavors and strength were the same. Great smoke, I think they are selects or whatever because the wrapper color is not consistent, and is a bit bumpy with large veins in the wrapper, but everything else is what you would expect from the Edge Maduro.

I would suggest these at the price they sell them for as they are just as good as the Edge Maduro's


----------



## Ceedee

Having a Montesino Sungrown Pyramid with a Sam Adams lager. I need a cigar today in the worst way, and this is a goody.

CD


----------



## GatorMike

Pepin black label corona especial. Draw was a little tight, but I'm chalkin that one up to the small ring. Great smoke though!


----------



## Labman

Man...I haven't smoked in too long! I need to spark something up. I wish this damn weather would clear up!! :mumbles:


----------



## bikeguy1

PSD4 this eve..it's still 75 deg outside in WI at 8 pm!!


----------



## my first was a villiger

villiger premium my favroite shame i cant fine a box of 20 or so though i have to buy them by the tubo.


----------



## Fr8dog

Illusione cg4:dribble:


----------



## AFSteve

had a punch champion followed by a RP 1999 Vintage Connecticut Perfecto

both are awesome smokes


----------



## Daver3283

This weekend, I smoked a lot for me. A Carlos Torano on saturday, a fantastic Oliva Serie V from Labman, and tonight I broke down and smoked my Cohiba Siglo VI that was supposed to be smoked on New Years eve!


----------



## mansonicman

Who me, you talking to me?, Me? i'm smoking a ABAM grand Corona 9 1/4 x 48 i think is the gauge. You can find these beauties at ABAMCIGARS. I highly reccomend them bros.


----------



## GatorMike

Daver3283 said:


> This weekend, I smoked a lot for me. A Carlos Torano on saturday, a fantastic Oliva Serie V from Labman, and tonight I broke down and smoked my Cohiba Siglo VI that was supposed to be smoked on New Years eve!


Dave how was that Siglo VI?? I was recently gifted an 06' tubo.


----------



## DocBrewskie

Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild...nice


----------



## Daver3283

GatorMike said:


> Dave how was that Siglo VI?? I was recently gifted an 06' tubo.


The VI is a nice long smoking cigar. The first time I had one was on a golf course, which was awesome except it didn't burn to well. This always happens on our windy golf courses though. So last night's was smoked sitting on my couch watching a movie. It lasted a good hour and a half. If you have smoked cohibas before, you'll recognize the flavour right off the bat, but this one definately settles into a great smooth flavour about an inch or so in.


----------



## kevink868

Camacho H2. The "Havana" is the only go-to Camacho blend for me. Does that make me a skirt?


----------



## louistogie

Camacho SLR maduro.
It was my first and I didn't really like it.
It was strong, but didn't have much flavor, or maybe it
was a bad stick.


----------



## Chuffy

Last night:
Petrus Etiquette Rouge Belicoso. Very nice. Mild bodied, and the flavor was interesting enough. I got a 5-pack for $5.00, on CBid.

Two days ago, in the afternoon: Puros Indios Special Aged Pyramide. It was too bitter or salty or something, so I snuffed it after about 1 inch. Then I lit up a RP Vintage 92 robusto. Very nice. Then in the evening, I had a Fuente Rothschild.


----------



## zion698

A Sol Cubano Maduro and a guinness.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padilla Special Edicion Achilles


----------



## zion698

Had a Arturo Fuente Special Selection Deluxe and mint tea for breakfast. Great morning smoke especially at $2.50 a stick.


----------



## kevink868

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Padilla Special Edicion Achilles


You've inspired me, Mark! After some brief indecision (Fonseca Delicias? 601 Black?), I've decided to follow suit. Achilles it is! Excellent call, Sir.


----------



## Big Bob

Romeo Y Juliet Habana Reserve churchill


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had a very flavorful San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta 2007. Today I'm smoking a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.


----------



## Webmeister

I had a CAO Black Label last night - been a while since I'd smoked one of these - good cigar. Today I am having an Illusione 68 for lunch and have a pair of MB2's on deck for tonight (I am expecting company).


----------



## Ceedee

Webmeister said:


> I had a CAO Black Label last night - been a while since I'd smoked one of these - good cigar. Today I am having an Illusione 68 for lunch and have a pair of MB2's on deck for tonight (I am expecting company).


He, he.


----------



## Reverend Mike

Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra and, as always, a Cuban Coffee. That's how I roll.


----------



## GatorMike

Daver3283 said:


> The VI is a nice long smoking cigar. The first time I had one was on a golf course, which was awesome except it didn't burn to well. This always happens on our windy golf courses though. So last night's was smoked sitting on my couch watching a movie. It lasted a good hour and a half. If you have smoked cohibas before, you'll recognize the flavour right off the bat, but this one definately settles into a great smooth flavour about an inch or so in.


Nice! I had a few of the robustos in europe last year. If its anything like those it'll be a treat...now i just gotta let it sit for a while...


----------



## dartfrog

zion698 said:


> Had a Arturo Fuente Special Selection Deluxe and mint tea for breakfast. Great morning smoke especially at $2.50 a stick.


Breakfast of Champions


----------



## genettim

finally broke down and had one of my Aurora 100 Anos Torpedo... delicious!


----------



## Tha Criddler

Carlos Torano Casa Torano Maduro Robusto.
Not so good.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Oliva Series G Torp.....I am out of state and found a smoke shop thanks to a BOTL from another thread. It taste good b'cuz I like the camaroon wraper. Sadly, I am unable to enjoy it. The Vet just called and told me my 14 yr old baby(blue tick hound) has cancer and my poor wife has to handle business. It just ruined my day and smoke. Hope I don't bring u guys down.


----------



## JohnR

Tha Criddler said:


> Carlos Torano Casa Torano Maduro Robusto.
> Not so good.


Hmmmm....that's too bad. I was hopeful that this one would be good. Carlos Torano does not have much in the maduro category. I did really enjoy the 2004 Tribute Maduro, however.


----------



## Scoop

Tonight was an Indian Tabac Classic. Good cigar, shitty weather. 50 degrees rainy and windy.


----------



## bikeguy1

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Oliva Series G Torp.....I am out of state and found a smoke shop thanks to a BOTL from another thread. It taste good b'cuz I like the camaroon wraper. Sadly, I am unable to enjoy it. The Vet just called and told me my 14 yr old baby(blue tick hound) has cancer and my poor wife has to handle business. It just ruined my day and smoke. Hope I don't bring u guys down.


Clovis, Sorry to hear about the bad news....you & your hound are in my thoughts Bob


----------



## bikeguy1

Tonight: Monte Edmundo
Last Night: RASS


----------



## Tha Criddler

DPG Black Petite Lancero.....great!


----------



## my first was a villiger

A punch petit coronation habana,cuba that my mum picked up for me as a gift in a one worde awesome.
Smoked it doen to the nib, the best stick ive had yet and im ordering a entier box when the postal strike is over.


----------



## zion698

Sol Cubano sumatra for openers. Why is it these inexpensive sticks improve so much with time? Even more so than the more pricey cigars I've had. Had this one for a few months and it so much better that the first one of five.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Padilla 1948...a little disappointing. Will have to try a couple more before passing final judgment.


----------



## kevink868

An unbanded La Luna "V2" from my February visit to Calle Ocho. Looks like 6 x 44? Not typically my size of choice, but Gael was smoking one when I walked in, gave me one to try, and next thing I knew I was proud owner/operator of 25. Delicious.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote


----------



## smokin'Jef

zion698 said:


> Sol Cubano sumatra for openers. Why is it these inexpensive sticks improve so much with time? Even more so than the more pricey cigars I've had. Had this one for a few months and it so much better that the first one of five.


I truly like those Sol Cubano Sumatras. Solid good smoke and great price. I was very close to lighting one of mine up for my after lunch snack smoke today but have decided to go with a 5 Vegas classic robusto instead. Another Solid good smoke and great price.


----------



## Chuffy

Last night: 
Partagas Spanish Rosado. Deep, nutty, meaty flavor. The aroma of the smoke is awesome, too.


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Smoked a RyJ Habana double robusto. It was pretty damned good!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Wow! That does sound damned good!



John51277 said:


> Smoked a RyJ Habana double robusto. It was pretty damned good!!!


----------



## zion698

smokin'Jef said:


> I truly like those Sol Cubano Sumatras. Solid good smoke and great price. I was very close to lighting one of mine up for my after lunch snack smoke today but have decided to go with a 5 Vegas classic robusto instead. Another Solid good smoke and great price.


Funny I just ordered some 5 vegas classics. :redface:


----------



## mansonicman

A Cigar......


----------



## happy1

Reo and a CI yellow


----------



## smokin'Jef

You won't be disappointed! Good choice my man.



zion698 said:


> Funny I just ordered some 5 vegas classics. :redface:


----------



## RGianelli

Sparked up a Hemmingway Short Story this afternoon..nice smoke..
Rob


----------



## ilovecl-cl

I smoked a # 126 on the blind tradethis evening. It was great. The Fonseca Limitada I had at lunch was not so great. Tasted like a sheet of cedar!


----------



## AFSteve

smoked an RP the Edge maduro (torpedo) this morning

smoked a Montecristo Number 4(cuban) early evening

and lastly i smoked a Punch After Dinner about an hour ago 


they were all delicious


----------



## DocBrewskie

Sancho Panza Double Maduro
ordered some from Fumee and ill tell you what.i love the site.i got a free stogie and a hand written note thanking me for the order.seems like a really nice girl when i called to tell her how much i liked the service.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Just finished up a Padilla 1932.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Just nubbed an Arturo Fuente 898 Maduro!!


----------



## tobacmon

K. Hansotia & Co. Limited Edition X3 Triple Ligero and now a Villiger ISOM stick--I like both of these sticks and want some more--very good cigar's for the price.


----------



## Chuffy

mansonicman said:


> A Cigar......


I love those things.


----------



## zion698

Had a Punch Gran Puro last night. It was my first Punch cigar ever, and it won't be the last. Great smoke!!! It was spicy, flavorful and had a sweet lite maple like finish. :dribble: Very nice ... full body in flavor/ Medium in strength. Got to try more of the Punch stuff. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chuffy

zion698 said:


> Had a Punch Gran Puro last night. It was my first Punch cigar ever, and it won't be the last. Great smoke!!! It was spicy, flavorful and had a sweet lite maple like finish. :dribble: Very nice ... full body in flavor/ Medium in strength. Got to try more of the Punch stuff. Any suggestions?


I like the Punch Elite Maduros, but that is about the smallest size. You might want to try it in a larger size.


----------



## zion698

BadMormon said:


> I like the Punch Elite Maduros, but that is about the smallest size. You might want to try it in a larger size.


I'll put them on the list. Thanks


----------



## AFSteve

zion try the punch rare corojo very smooth meduim bodied smoke

also try the after dinner

and the champion is good too


----------



## zion698

AFSteve said:


> zion try the punch rare corojo very smooth meduim bodied smoke
> 
> also try the after dinner
> 
> and the champion is good too


Thanks Steve. I will add those to my list as well.


----------



## Reverend Mike

Montecristo #2 Habana -- Yum, illicit Cuban cigars...


----------



## Irish Hawk

Smoking a small Cusano,full-bodied CC with a sun-grown Ecuadorian wrapper

I get them at the local smoke shop for about 1.59 each


----------



## Ceedee

Just finished off a Camacho Triple maddie... man, what a wonderful smoke that was! Perfect smoke for a night out on the porch and another Red Sox Victory! GO SOX! 

CD


----------



## chrisguinther

Tonight I'm smoking a Partagas 898 Varnished. It is very flavorful with rich leather, coffee, and sweet cedar flavors. This cigar will get even better with more rest.


----------



## zion698

San Cristobal :dribble:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

La Gloria Cubana Serie R#4


----------



## kevink868

5 Vegas Miami Robusto


----------



## Webmeister

Illusione cg:4 last night, Illusione 68 for lunch, and a Tatuaje Regios tonight - awesome smokes. Gonna be a good weekend!


----------



## Fr8dog

La Aurora Barrel Aged (RTDA) and a Crown David Esquisito Limitado.


----------



## stlcards

Had my first Oliva V tonight. Great smoke.


----------



## mansonicman

A Cigar


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

mansonicman said:


> A Cigar


OK, just for you sir this thread is now entitled "What BRAND OF CIGAR are you smokin' today?". There are enough posts to keep up with here...writing "cigar" was cute the first time but is getting a little old now, the fourth time you have used it. Please, as a favor to someone try to wade through hundreds of posts all the time. Please and thank you.

Oh, and by the way, I had a Tatuaje Conoju 2006...see was that so hard?


----------



## Daniel D

bobbyg29 said:


> OK, just for you sir this thread is now entitled "What BRAND OF CIGAR are you smokin' today?". There are enough posts to keep up with here...writing "cigar" was cute the first time but is getting a little old now, the fourth time you have used it. Please, as a favor to someone try to wade through hundreds of posts all the time. Please and thank you.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I had a Tatuaje Conoju 2006...see was that so hard?


Agreed, but it wasn't really that funny the first time.

Smoked:

Helix Remix Amaretto
JR Imported
Arganese Connecticut Presidenté
Gurkha Titan


----------



## zion698

Daniel D said:


> Agreed, but it wasn't really that funny the first time.


Same here.


----------



## Tha Criddler

zion698 said:


> Same here.


I was starting to think it was just me and TX Tuff

Cigar of the day was a La Gloria Series R 4 maduro.
Man that is a tame smoke compared to the natural.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Webmeister said:


> Illusione cg:4 last night, Illusione 68 for lunch, and a Tatuaje Regios tonight - awesome smokes. Gonna be a good weekend!


Damn man you put the lights out w/ that combination.


----------



## Reverend Mike

Yesterday, I smoked TWO Montecristo Cubans -- it was a GREAT DAY!

This morning, Montecristo White Toro and, a Cuban Coffee. I have an Oliva Serie V Figarado and a Durate Cameroon Torpedo on deck. The rest of the day is still out of focus.


----------



## Ceedee

Reverend Mike said:


> Yesterday, I smoked TWO Montecristo Cubans -- it was a GREAT DAY!
> 
> This morning, Montecristo White Toro and, a Cuban Coffee. I have an Oliva Serie V Figarado and a Durate Cameroon Torpedo on deck. The rest of the day is still out of focus.


Mike, that sound like Cigar Heaven to me brother! NICE!

Today I am going with a Rocky Patel Nording robusto with my coffee. Sitting outside and having my cuppa Capt. America... these Nordings keep getting better every time I have one!

CD


----------



## Reverend Mike

Ceedee said:


> Today I am going with a Rocky Patel Nording robusto with my coffee. Sitting outside and having my cuppa Capt. America... these Nordings keep getting better every time I have one!
> 
> CD


I haven't smoked a Nording yet. I may have to go to the competition and pick one up.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Reverend Mike said:


> I haven't smoked a Nording yet. I may have to go to the competition and pick one up.


Good rich medium smoke


----------



## mansonicman

I am smoking a very nice RP VIN 92, great smoke,just poured me a glass of Wild Turkey 101 Rye, got the house to myself. Anyone care for a drink? How bout you Criddler, i'll share with you brother.....

Respectfully,


----------



## OilMan

Fixing to light up a 5 vegas 'A' and wash it down with some Captain


----------



## Ceedee

... moved on to an RP Edge Sumatra. Very nice so far. A bit more "bite" than the maduro, but I am liking the taste so far. 

CD


----------



## Webmeister

Broke into a new box of Palmas Puro petite corona's. These are some great cigars! Thanks to Jesse (Cigar Jack) for turning me onto these by way of his review. I found a new favorite!

:dribble:

Yeah, yeah, yeah... I'll post some pictures later.  The box arrived just as I was taking off for the cabin Thursday night.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I just smoked a Padron 4000 out of a box that has only produced bad cigars.
This stick was great.....strange.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Smoked a nice Dunhill today.


----------



## Stogie

I had a nice MasterBlends III last night with a big glass of Dr. Pepper. I was a solid smoke the whole 2 1/2 hours. Best thing was I had time to sit down and spend some time with a good friend Dan Richmond and talk.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Trilogy Native Cameroon...like a perfect smooth cup of coffee with cream...very nice!


----------



## Lok17

Don Pepin Blue last night and I am going to go fire up ... ahhh crap i been sitting here for 5 min starting at my screen. I can't decide what I am going to spark, I'll let ya know lata


----------



## Tha Criddler

bobbyg29 said:


> Trilogy Native Cameroon...like a perfect smooth cup of coffee with cream...very nice!


I couldn't agree more. I had one the other night and it was too creamy and smooth.


----------



## JohnR

Stogie said:


> I had a nice MasterBlends III last night with a big glass of Dr. Pepper. I was a solid smoke the whole 2 1/2 hours. Best thing was I had time to sit down and spend some time with a good friend Dan Richmond and talk.


Good cigars and excellent friends. That's what it is all about.

I am moaning and groaning after splitting wood for 3 hours. I am kicking back with one of my favorite Perdomo cigars, the old Cantero figurado. These were rolled back in 2003. The age on these makes these ho-hum cigars just excellent. I guess I need to start looking at getting a tower humidor so I can lay up cigars for four or five years. Or should I just skip the tower and convert a closet?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

JohnRider said:


> Good cigars and excellent friends. That's what it is all about.
> 
> I am moaning and groaning after splitting wood for 3 hours. I am kicking back with one of my favorite Perdomo cigars, the old Cantero figurado. These were rolled back in 2003. The age on these makes these ho-hum cigars just excellent. I guess I need to start looking at getting a tower humidor so I can lay up cigars for four or five years. Or should I just skip the tower and convert a closet?


CLOSET CLOSET CLOSET!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Yesterday I had a Royal Salute on the drive home to Fresno Ca. from Phoenix AZ.


----------



## stlcards

I'm having a Punch Champion now that I got from Jumpin Johnny. Nice little smoke.


----------



## JohnR

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> CLOSET CLOSET CLOSET!!!!


The only downside of a closet is you can't take it with you to a new house (or in my case, a van down by the river). You know that the new owners would rip it out.


----------



## JohnR

stlcards said:


> I'm having a Punch Champion now that I got from Jumpin Johnny. Nice little smoke.


Bob and Dale had good things to say about that cigar several months ago on their Dogwatch podcast. Its a funny little bowling pin shape, right?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

JohnRider said:


> The only downside of a closet is you can't take it with you to a new house (or in my case, a van down by the river). You know that the new owners would rip it out.


Too easy,
Make your whole house the humidor. How much could it cost to cedar line the whole van???? You will never have to go far for a cigar.


----------



## alanf

I had my first Edge maduro tonight out on the patio by the fire pit. This is one fine cigar.


----------



## Bullybreed

camacho triple maduro and im seeing 2 monitors


----------



## wtrfwler1

I smoked my first ESG tonight. I was good but not great by any stretch. I think maybe my expectations were a little high for this cigar. I have another I like the VSG's better.


----------



## kevink868

Fonseca Habana Seleccion Invictos (6 x 50)


----------



## awsmith4-cl

RP SG w/Knob Creek


----------



## DirkT-cl

*Long time no post...*

I had a Diablo Picante while stringing up patio lights after lunch and a Petrus Fortus before dinner while hanging out at my brother's house.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Gurkha triple ligero


----------



## Ceedee

Camacho Diploma with a dram of Glenfiddich. Mmmm good! 

CD


----------



## Dun killin time

Don Tomas SR Corojo and 1800 Reposado


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My last Tatuaje red label..
Really wish I had more of these.


----------



## prophetic_joe

Opus X aged 2 years for my 2nd wedding anniversary. Nice cigar smoothed out quite a lot, still had a lot of spice and kick but damn good.


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished a smooth Gurkha X-Fuerte Churchill. May still have time for a Black Puro and a nice cup of cuban coffee.


----------



## RGianelli

Had 2 cigars today..A Rare occation indeed for me...
This afternoon I had an Oliva Special S belicoso.. graciously "bombed" to me by forgop.(thanks again BIG D)..Really nice smoke..a perfect afternoon cigar..
This evening I enjoyed a San Cristobal Supremo...much beter than the first San Cistobal I had about a month ago..I really think this cigar will age well..can't wait to see what a year will do for this stick..

Rob


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I'm going to be having a Sancho Panza that I've had sitting in my humi for a while. Gotta love those bombs from 6 months ago that you forget about and find in the bottom of your humi. LOL


----------



## Architeuthis

Joking aside, I actually had a flavoured cigar this evening... A Java Wafer by Drew Estates. It was surprisingly good and the coffee flavor was quite pleasant and subtle.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Chateau Sungrown


----------



## CHRIS7891011

architeuthis said:


> Joking aside, I actually had a flavoured cigar this evening... A Java Wafer by Drew Estates. It was surprisingly good and the coffee flavor was quite pleasant and subtle.


:errrr: those are chick cigars....

nah I'm just kidding. I love those sticks. 

BTW everyone look for my review of the Sancho Panza sometime in the near future


----------



## mansonicman

Well right now i'm at work and enjoying RP VIN 99. In case you didn't know i am probably one of the biggest if not the biggest Rocky Patel fans around...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Vegas 'A' Apex


----------



## happy1

CAO Cammie and Fonseca Cubano


----------



## Chuffy

Yesterday afternoon, had a Gurkha Expedition. In the evening, RyJ Reserve Mad., then Torano Exodus Gold Label.


----------



## kevink868

601 Black Robusto


----------



## Daver3283

Smoked a couple good ones on the weekend. The montecristo petite edmundo, which lives up to the CA rating and a Romeo y Julieta Petite Pyramide El 2005, also very tasty


----------



## smokin'Jef

Here's my line up as I'm off today and already enjoying both - 
Cusano Corojo 97 toro and Sierra Nevada 24oz Harvest Ale.
Oh my...great combo!


----------



## smokin'Jef

And for dinner...Padron maduro and Double Chocolate Kenya coffee.
I really like having a day off.:biggrin: :dribble:


----------



## AFSteve

had a carlos torano exodus 1959

liked it so much i bought a box


----------



## JohnR

AFSteve said:


> had a carlos torano exodus 1959
> 
> liked it so much i bought a box


Ah, yes. My first box purchase was a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. Awesome choice.

I am trying a brand new box of Gran Habano # 5 in the torpedo shape. They are a little "new" tasting. I just went and checked the box, and it says May 2007. Is that the date they left the factory, the date they were rolled, or the date they were put in the box?


----------



## Lok17

Had a WOAM tonight with a glass of 10 cane rum... hmmm hmmmm !!!


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had a Ramon Allones Belicoso. This was a fantastic cigar.


----------



## DOZER

*Today*

Actually had two today... First was a Perdomo Habano Presidente Corojo (7x56) the second was a Olor Nicaragua Toro (6x50)


----------



## Webmeister

Tonght's treat... yet another plugged CAO. This time it was a Brazilia (usually the Italia's). Found a knot about 1.5" down from the cap and cleared it with a poker. After fixing that problem, fought burn issues until I just gave up. No more CAO's for me for a while.


----------



## louistogie

smokin'Jef said:


> Here's my line up as I'm off today and already enjoying both -
> Cusano Corojo 97 toro and Sierra Nevada 24oz Harvest Ale.
> Oh my...great combo!


That looks so good!
I wanna try that brew!
:dribble:


----------



## GatorMike

RyJ Coronita en Cedro. I'm still an ISOM noob, i've only had some party shorts and CoRo, but this cigar was great. And that cc flavor was really there but with a twist.


----------



## JohnR

Webmeister said:


> Tonght's treat... yet another plugged CAO. This time it was a Brazilia (usually the Italia's). Found a knot about 1.5" down from the cap and cleared it with a poker. After fixing that problem, fought burn issues until I just gave up. No more CAO's for me for a while.


Ba-Bye! Next cigar, please!

I have tried different tools to fix a plugged cigar, and have never been happy with a cigar I've "fixed". It seems like it is always a losing battle.


----------



## bikeguy1

RGianelli said:


> Had 2 cigars today..A Rare occation indeed for me...
> This afternoon I had an Oliva Special S belicoso.. graciously "bombed" to me by forgop.(thanks again BIG D)..Really nice smoke..a perfect afternoon cigar..
> This evening I enjoyed a San Cristobal Supremo...much beter than the first San Cistobal I had about a month ago..I really think this cigar will age well..can't wait to see what a year will do for this stick..
> 
> Rob


Rob, I agree....the first San Cristobal I had was right out of the box at my B&M, and it smoked a bit "wet" & fresh...bought 2 in each of the 5 vitolas they had, and have laid down for a nice rest...that was about 2 months ago, and think they may be ready to try early in 2008..although as you said, a few years on these may be magical!?


----------



## bikeguy1

GatorMike said:


> RyJ Coronita en Cedro. I'm still an ISOM noob, i've only had some party shorts and CoRo, but this cigar was great. And that cc flavor was really there but with a twist.


Glad you're getting chance to try a few different cc. Had a RyJ Short Churchill tonight...first out of a box dated March 07...still needs a few more months, I think, so tucking that box deep in storage until early spring! Enjoy...


----------



## DocBrewskie

Oliva G..... killer smoke ill be getting more of these soon!


----------



## tobacmon

This morning a Hoyo de Monterey Silver --- Not bad-Not bad at all!


----------



## DocBrewskie

tobacmon said:


> This morning a Hoyo de Monterey Silver --- Not bad-Not bad at all!


i smoked a few of those and there pretty good.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking a 5 Vegas Classic Robusto.


----------



## kevink868

Camacho Havana Petit Cetro


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a Perdomo Habana Maduro robusto. I love this smoke! For the price, it is really tough to find a better maduro. This surprised me as Perdomo is not a brand that I am traditionally enamored with!

CD


----------



## Architeuthis

RASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <G> This is definitely the last one, but damn! It's from 1997! <G> I'll try to keep the new ones for three years, although it may be difficult!


----------



## DOZER

*Had me a Gurkha Class Regent Nepalese Warrior (6x52) today.*


----------



## mhlatke

Just about to light up a Gurkha Titan.


----------



## JohnR

DocBrewskie said:


> Oliva G..... killer smoke ill be getting more of these soon!


I have yet to try the Oliva Serie G. Does it have a lot of cammie spice?


----------



## JohnR

Ceedee said:


> Smoking a Perdomo Habana Maduro robusto. I love this smoke! For the price, it is really tough to find a better maduro. This surprised me as Perdomo is not a brand that I am traditionally enamored with!
> 
> CD


I think the Perdomo Habano Corojo is pretty good. I need to venture over to the dark side.


----------



## JohnR

DOZER said:


> *Had me a Gurkha Class Regent Nepalese Warrior (6x52) today.*


A fine Gurkha for sure. I traded the few I had in the humi with Tristan for some of the Gurkha Black Puros. Very similar, but with more of a black pepper flavor mixed in. The Black Puro is a little weird at first, but it grows on you.


----------



## DOZER

Why not burn one and post a video review? I loved the last two!


----------



## zion698

Finished off the night with a Olive Serie G Maduro and a cup of hot coco. Not the most manly drink, but it paired well.


----------



## Webmeister

Had an abysmal cigar-smoking night yesterday, so tonight it was time for something a bit different. A Perdomo Habano Maduro (double robusto size) - oh this is good! I also have a Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve on deck. If that doesn't get torched tonight, it's my lunch time smoke for tomorrow.


----------



## Daver3283

Just enjoying an awesome Padron 1964 Corona


----------



## JohnR

...I'm smoking an almost great Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection. Better than it was a month ago, but still needs more rest in the humi.


----------



## mansonicman

I'm smoking a very nice Marlboro Cigarette, that comes in the 25 pack, very nice cigarete...


----------



## mansonicman

Now i am lighting up a Rp VIN 99 (my Fav)....... Lots of smoke, plenty of hints of coffee and even some peppery hints. Creamy and very aromatic......


----------



## Deaghatha

An Opus X Petit Lancero.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Tonight at Atlantic:

07 Vegas Robaina Famosos - not too impressed..just OK
05 RASS - Now this is one KILLER stick! Awesome Flavor
DT Corojo - old school 6x60 tissue wrapped...have just a few left from a box purchased in 03 I believe. One of the original, great corojos. This one was very nice!


----------



## DocBrewskie

A. Fuente Gran Reserva Maduro


----------



## DocBrewskie

JohnRider said:


> I have yet to try the Oliva Serie G. Does it have a lot of cammie spice?


well , i dont think so.very smooth and consistent.i dig the hell out of that cigar.


----------



## mansonicman

Now i am going to light up a Gurhka Ancient Warrior Special Edition. Very nice stick,nice and earthy with plenty of smoke, and a very nice draw. I have let them rest ater thier little journey to my house. They may taste even better after another week or two.

Respectfully,


----------



## AragornElessar86

Just had a Padilla 8&11 Churchill. Always a good time.


----------



## tobacmon

Padron Robusto-(I think)--one of my newest favorite sticks--lots of spices, smoke and flavor--very good smoke-Paul


----------



## zion698

Morning smoke .... a 5 Vegas Gold ... it was pretty good.


----------



## Chuffy

Petrus Etiquette Rouge. Very nice. Earthy and mild. Got a fiver for $5.00 on CBid.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Don Peipn Garcia Black Robusto
Tatuaje Noellas


----------



## kevink868

Oliva Serie G Churchill, a pleasant surprise buried in my "overflow" desktop humi. Pretty good morning fare. Nice build and balance.


----------



## DOZER

Had me two again today first was a Padilla Obsidian Toro (6x54) second was a Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Torpedo (6.5x54)


----------



## Tha Criddler

4 year old El Rico Double Corona


----------



## boomerd35

Had a Camacho Select last night. 601 for the drive home tonite.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Tried one of the new Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo de Tradicion's today...not bad but pretty boring.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padilla Hybrid


----------



## AragornElessar86

Perdomo Lot 23 Maddie


----------



## stlcards

Oliva Serie O Perfecto, great smoke.....thanks Duane!!


----------



## kevink868

Oliva O Oasis (Torp). From a dwindling stash of the old school Os with the cloth embroidered bands. The aroma alone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## AFSteve

had one of my carlos torano exodus 1959 tubos and my friend had the same(just finished) we enjoyed it especially since it was a nice night and we could just walk and talk 

very nice smoke and nice time


----------



## DocBrewskie

just fired up a RP Connecticut robusto


----------



## zion698

5 Vegas Classic very good smoke .. especially for the price.


----------



## anubis

I'm smokin a Tatuaje Red Lado Occidental. Best first thing in the morning with a cup of Cafe'. Very bold and flavorful...good stuff.


----------



## Giak

Smoked an Oliva Special G Maduro few hours ago, extremely good smoke imho


----------



## DOZER

Burnin a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro (6x60) as I type this. Always a good choice.


----------



## JohnR

Tonight, I am smokin the Bull SCHIP sampler. A Flor de Oliva and a Roly.


----------



## Scoop

An RP '92 also, in honor of Doc's visit to the Honduras


----------



## DOZER

Also had me a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Toro (6x52) tonight. Only available at Famous Smokes at least its the only place I have been able to find them. Very good smoke!


----------



## Webmeister

I've been sampling a lot of random sticks the past couple of days, and for the most part have been disappointed. Tonight, I decided to have a "known good" stick - Olive Serie V Double Robusto from the launch event. These things just get better with age!


----------



## Fr8dog

Perdomo Habano Maduro. Surprisingly a medium-full bodied smoke. Reminded me of a Padron.


----------



## kevink868

LGC Miami Wavell Maduro. Jeez. This thing kicked more like an El Rico. Far exceeded my expectations. I guess there really _is_ something to the theory that the Miami-made version is a different animal from the DR. If I put these back for a while, they have amazing potential.


----------



## Tha Criddler

DPG JJ Robusto....very good.


----------



## AFSteve

started off around 3pm with a H.Uppman short churchill
followed by a RP 1999 Connecticut perfecto
then a RP Edge Missile Corojo
and lastly a Partagas Black Maximo

enjoyed each and every one


----------



## DocBrewskie

Pirates Gold Robusto.
i went cheap 2night.


----------



## Tha Criddler

San Cristobal Robusto


----------



## tx_tuff

Tha Criddler said:


> San Cristobal Robusto


How did you like it Nick?


----------



## leojvs

Alec Bradley MAXX The Ego. Oh boy, its a biggun


----------



## tobacmon

this morning I sparked a Monte Buena Fortuna--Nice to pair with my morning java---


----------



## Cigar Jack

98 Bolivar PC to start the day. MMMMMMMMM


----------



## Tha Criddler

tx_tuff said:


> How did you like it Nick?


I liked it but I could still see it benefiting from a bit of aging.
I really didn't find it being that powerful either.


----------



## Chuffy

DOZER said:


> Burnin a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro (6x60) as I type this. Always a good choice.


Always.


----------



## zion698

Had a Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde to start the day on a positive note.


----------



## Leksand

*Lunch*

AF Don Carlos No3 was my companion for lunch today togeher wih some ale.

And for you hockey interested BOTL, we recieved a guy from your side of the pond this week as Ed Belfour joined Leksands IF which is my favorite hockey team.

Here you can see his welcoming:




Have a nice weekend!


----------



## DOZER

Have'in a K. Hansotia X3 Triple Ligero Toro (6x52) Yummy!


----------



## kevink868

Slummin' today (though I plan to make up for it later) -- El Mejor Robusto. Still can't figure out if these are worth the next-to-nothing I paid for them!


----------



## Big Bob

RP Edge Sumatra toro. Really nice.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking a RASS.


----------



## BigJack

I have a 3 hour break between jobs tonite, so there's a CAO MX2 toro, and a glass of Clocktower Port in my immediate future!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I am just starting to get into Maduros, and I tried a Don Pepin JJ maduro at lunch and loved it. So far my favorite Mad.


----------



## degarbie

Santa Damiana Tubulares, a very nice mild / medium cigar with some interesting flavours.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

My gosh. I had an Avo maduro yesterday. Ugly stick, but man, that thing makes one of the most beautiful ashes - dense, nice marbled gray. Love it. I also had an Ashton San Cristobol. Very good stick.

Tonight I will have a 5 Vegas Series A. I LOVE THIS STICK!!! It is chewy! And by that I mean that pre-light, when you put that baby in your mouth, the wrapper just feels very resilient. I love to just slightly nibble on the end while I smoke it. And the smoke is soooo creamy and rich. Any one who hasn't tried these, should. They are maduro's, so steer away if you're a wimp... uh, I mean if you don't care for maduros (ha,ha).

It is going to be a good weekend for me; Phoenix weather is incredible this time of year and the evenings are all too inviting for coffee and a stogie.


----------



## Tha Criddler

DPG Black Robusto


----------



## louistogie

Cameroon-swoon said:


> My gosh. I had an Avo maduro yesterday. Ugly stick, but man, that thing makes one of the most beautiful ashes - dense, nice marbled gray. Love it. I also had an Ashton San Cristobol. Very good stick.
> 
> Tonight I will have a 5 Vegas Series A. I LOVE THIS STICK!!! It is chewy! And by that I mean that pre-light, when you put that baby in your mouth, the wrapper just feels very resilient. I love to just slightly nibble on the end while I smoke it. And the smoke is soooo creamy and rich. Any one who hasn't tried these, should. They are maduro's, so steer away if you're a wimp... uh, I mean if you don't care for maduros (ha,ha).
> 
> It is going to be a good weekend for me; Phoenix weather is incredible this time of year and the evenings are all too inviting for coffee and a stogie.


Hey bro have you been to Cigar King in Scottsdale?


----------



## mhlatke

Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight


----------



## JohnR

A good cigar is a blessed thing. Amen, BOTLs.


----------



## Webmeister

Stopped by Charlie's on the way home, gave Mongo some grief, and enjoyed a Fuente King B with Ceedee. Haven't decided what to have tonight yet - so many cigars, so little time.

Tomorrow we herf!


----------



## thegraduate-cl

Had my first Gurkha today, it was a Legend thanks to Madmartigan1340 and it was pretty good, he also sent me a Centurian that i am looking foward to trying. anyone have one before?


----------



## mhlatke

thegraduate said:


> Had my first Gurkha today, it was a Legend thanks to Madmartigan1340 and it was pretty good, he also sent me a Centurian that i am looking foward to trying. anyone have one before?


You will love the Gurkha Centurian - truly a great smoke. I always have a handful in my humidor.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

louistogie said:


> Hey bro have you been to Cigar King in Scottsdale?


I thing I have been once, quite a while back. I work in Scottsdale, so I frequent Scottsdale Cigars, on the frontage road (west side) of Frank Loyd Wright Blvd.

Tonight, I enjoyed a Oliva Serie G Cameroon Toro with a good cup of coffee. I love sitting out back, chatting with my wife and letting the day drift off with each waft of smoke.


----------



## AFSteve

a RP Vintage 1990 tasted wierd cause of the lighter(my butane lighter is now messed up and i need a new one)

followed by a Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus Tubo


----------



## Deaghatha

A Bolivar Gold Medal. It was very good.


----------



## Deaghatha

AFSteve said:


> a RP Vintage 1990 tasted wierd cause of the lighter(my butane lighter is now messed up and i need a new one)
> 
> followed by a Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus Tubo


Tubo? I've heard of 1959 Exodus Toros but never Tubos.


----------



## AFSteve

yes they come in tubes theyre awesome


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

A very special RASCC for me today.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Followed by a very tasty Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo.


----------



## happy1

Had a DPG Black robusto with coffee not sure about rest of the day JR's has a nice selection


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had my first RASS last night...awesome!


----------



## JohnR

Perdomo Habana Corojo Torp. Love these!


----------



## baboruger

thining about either an edge maduro or a vintage 1992...I think I'll go with the 1992


----------



## kevink868

Partagas Black Clasico. Just okay.


----------



## fordkustom

aurora 1495 Brazil maduro, not as yummy as the original nor the corojo.


----------



## Scoop

A Fuente 8-5-8


----------



## RGianelli

Well aged Cohiba Siglo VI....what a beautiful smoke..undescrbiblely good..


----------



## boomerd35

JohnRider said:


> Perdomo Habana Corojo Torp. Love these!


That's becoming my go-to cigar lately. Think I'll have one tonite!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padilla Hybrid for me tonight.


----------



## AFSteve

had a Hoyo de Monterry Dark Sumatra


----------



## CHRIS7891011

gah I need a cigar.


----------



## Ceedee

Palmas Puro that Webmeister gave me yesterday (Awesome smoke!) followed by an Avalon Master Series Honeyboy experimental blend perfecto! Great cup of coffee compliments both of these fine smokes!

CD


----------



## Ron de Kok-cl

Hi,

I think i am going for a AVO #60
A nice perfecto


----------



## kevink868

Habana Leon Robusto. Love those Cigar King/DPG house blends!


----------



## Fr8dog

Joya de Nicaragua Serie C, and a Savinelli ELR Maduro.....so far.

OK.....now I can add a Savinelli Nicaraguan Reserve Special Selection 2004 to the day!


----------



## mhlatke

Jut finished a fine Oliva Serie O maduro torpedo - w/Young's Double Chocolate Stout


----------



## brianhewitt

mhlatke said:


> Jut finished a fine Oliva Serie O maduro torpedo - w/Young's Double Chocolate Stout


Man that sounds good! I think I have one of each around here somewhere, I may just copy you!


----------



## mhlatke

brianhewitt said:


> Man that sounds good! I think I have one of each around here somewhere, I may just copy you!


You are a truly wise man (lol).


----------



## zion698

Gurkha Legend tonight. I may have judge this smoke too harshly with the first two I had .... its not bad. But I don't smoke a lot of cameroon sticks. I may have to stack it up against an Oliva G cameroon. I figure if anyone got cameroon right it's Oliva.


----------



## DocBrewskie

Sancho Panza Double Maduro........love these damn things

ps:the pirates gold i smoked the other night blew.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Felipe Gregorio Power.


----------



## smokin_cgars87

I'M debating on either a LFD Ligero L-500, possibly Coronado(haven't had one yet), lastly CAO America(looks so pretty sitting in my humidor) hmmm anyone have any input?


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

smokin_cgars87 said:


> I'M debating on either a LFD Ligero L-500, possibly Coronado(haven't had one yet), lastly CAO America(looks so pretty sitting in my humidor) hmmm anyone have any input?


The Coronado is by far by favorite out of that group! But it depends on what you are in the mood for...the LFD and Coronado are much, much more full-bodied than the America.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Helped some friends with some home brewing while enjoying a nice Sol Cubano Sumatra toro yesterday afternoon. Talk about lots of fun aromas in the air.


----------



## zion698

smokin_cgars87 said:


> I'M debating on either a LFD Ligero L-500, possibly Coronado(haven't had one yet), lastly CAO America(looks so pretty sitting in my humidor) hmmm anyone have any input?


Go with the Coronado .... it's a great smoke :dribble: . You know the deal with LFD stuff though. Have a big meal, something sweet to drink doesn't hurt either.:redface:


----------



## zion698

Had a Oliva serie G maduro this morning. It's a little on the heavy side for me in the morning. But I need something to go with my sumatra coffee.:dribble:


----------



## Scoop

Mine will be a RP '92 after dinner tonight. Along with a Mich. Light. MMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## kevink868

Oliva Angel 100 "1961" (6 x 45). Maybe my all-time favorite score from the virtual bargain bin.


----------



## Cigar Jack

Partagas Short from 2002. I had a crazy night last night so that cigar got me on track for the day.


----------



## smokin_cgars87

zion698 said:


> Go with the Coronado .... it's a great smoke :dribble: . You know the deal with LFD stuff though. Have a big meal, something sweet to drink doesn't hurt either.:redface:


unfortunatly I learned that the hard way i was at an lfd event at the local b&m and had never heard about them before so i went on an empty stomach and started smokin the l-500. Luckily they had complimentary hot dogs and other stuff to eat because midway through the stick i had to take a break and get something to eat because i was feeling light headed lol. Fantastic smoke though.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

LFD Cameroon Cabinet...best cameroon on the market right now IMHO.


----------



## smokin_cgars87

bobbyg29 said:


> The Coronado is by far by favorite out of that group! But it depends on what you are in the mood for...the LFD and Coronado are much, much more full-bodied than the America.


yeah i think thats what i am gonna go with. I haven't had a super full bodied smoke in a while. haha i just have to remember to eat before I smoke it. or else i'm sure it will get the best of me haha


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Rocky Patel Edge Missle Maduro


----------



## smokin_cgars87

bobbyg29 said:


> LFD Cameroon Cabinet...best cameroon on the market right now IMHO.


where can you get those from?


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

smokin_cgars87 said:


> where can you get those from?


I got mine from Serious:

http://www.seriouscigars.com/types/Build_mfr.asp?mfg=La Flor Dominicana&Cat=Cigars#Cameroon Cabinet


----------



## smokin_cgars87

bobbyg29 said:


> I got mine from Serious:
> 
> http://www.seriouscigars.com/types/Build_mfr.asp?mfg=La Flor Dominicana&Cat=Cigars#Cameroon Cabinet


haha i just looked at them. The first thing i saw was the box price and I'm thinking "man i can't afford that I just graduated from college" then i realized that price was for 50 haha. Not bad at all definatly gonna have to check them out once i get some money. Thanks man


----------



## Lok17

This weekend I fired up a couple Oliva V's in various sizes, an Oliva Special S, a Monti. #2 (with some Zaccapa rum, thanks Pips!!  ), a DPG black lable, a Tat. Havana VI, an Ashton VSG (courtesy G8torbone, thanks bud!!), and some other stuff I can't recall atm. Think I am going to fire up another CAO Brazilla after dinner here in a bit.


----------



## kevink868

JML 1902 Coronita (5.75 x 44), by Luis Sanchez of LTC fame. A PA Broadleaf-wrapped pepper bomb. Sampled them for the novelty of the PABL, and I was hooked.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Finally got a hold of a CAO America... It's ok. Probably wouldnt smoke again. 

Next I'll grab something I know is good. I'll have to see what's in my locker.


----------



## DOZER

Padron #5000 maduro always a good choice.


----------



## JO4WVU

*Olivia Series V Beli*

Oh MAN, you guys gotta get a Olivia Series V a try...

WOW Med Bodied, TONS of Flavor and a decent price!!!!


----------



## mhlatke

zion698 said:


> Had a Oliva serie G maduro this morning. It's a little on the heavy side for me in the morning. But I need something to go with my sumatra coffee.:dribble:


How are the Serie G maduros? I am a big fan of the old Serie O (w/fabric band) and was wondering how these compare. Big fan of the strong, dark, oily sticks.

Mike


----------



## mhlatke

Tonight's smoke will have to be the Onyx Torbusto - it's just calling my name.


----------



## Big Bob

RP Edge Sumatra Toro. Its official I love this smoke.


----------



## GatorMike

Planned on smokin a Pepin winecellar, but it rained so no go.


----------



## zion698

mhlatke said:


> How are the Serie G maduros? I am a big fan of the old Serie O (w/fabric band) and was wondering how these compare. Big fan of the strong, dark, oily sticks.
> 
> Mike


Then you'll love this one. I love the boxed press belicoso its a very attractive stick. I have never had a bad burn or draw on these. Very rich maduro, chocolate/ coffee flavors. The price on these are good as well.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

yeah all of the Olivas are good sticks (at least what I've tried)

I finished my evening with a Vigilante Corojo Robusto Grande. It's been sitting for about 4 months. Very smooth and tasty. If you havent had one give it a try soon. 

Megan (my girlfriend) had a Oliva V Lancero... she loved it! (I love her LOL)


----------



## mhlatke

zion698 said:


> Then you'll love this one. I love the boxed press belicoso its a very attractive stick. I have never had a bad burn or draw on these. Very rich maduro, chocolate/ coffee flavors. The price on these are good as well.


Thanx - I will have to pick up some this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## JohnR

I had two of the Tampa Sweethearts #50 maduro tonight. I was very impressed. Thanks Ceedee for suggesting them.


----------



## boomerd35

Perdomo Lot 23 and Wild Turkey to keep me warm. Love the Lot 23


----------



## DocBrewskie

RP connecticut....love this cigar.


----------



## smokin_cgars87

don diego aniversario churchill with a couple cups of coffee for breakfast...lfd coronado to end the night


----------



## Chuffy

Partagas Spanish Rosado. That's just about all I smoke lately. I love 'em.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Goin' with my go to stick for my lunch break - 5 Vegas Classic robusto


----------



## boomerd35

BadMormon said:


> Partagas Spanish Rosado. That's just about all I smoke lately. I love 'em.


Just bought one last night to try out. I've always liked Partagas, but I haven't tried this one yet.


----------



## Big Bob

DPG Blue label. I have never had any of this brand.


----------



## degarbie

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme - it was wonderful, light but spicy and floral with a hint of pepper. Very smooth from the start and gathering strength towards the end, but always with good flavours throughout. I'll definitely be getting some of these again.


----------



## Lok17

Going with a Tat. Havana VI again this evening


----------



## mhlatke

I have to flip a coin tonight - can't decide between a CAO Brazilia or Italia......and the coin says.......heads! Brazilia it is.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Avalon Honeyboy...


----------



## Tha Criddler

Padron Londres

Tatuaje j21


----------



## Reverend Mike

Let's see, today I started out with a Fuente Churchill (let one of my customers pick it out for me by saying, whatever you pick-out, get two). Then I smoked two Duarte Maduro 7x50s back to back. It was a light day.


----------



## kevink868

The enigmatic CI Legends Purple. I'll finish this fiver someday... Meanwhile, it's still a bummer.


----------



## DOZER

I'm havin me an Edge with a nice big cup of Gurkha XO Maduro blend coffee. Excellent combo.


----------



## zion698

SLR sungrown and coffee for breakfast.

5 Vegas Gold and root beer for lunch.

Thinking about my last Gurkha Fuente and white wine for dinner.


----------



## kevink868

Oliva Serie V Torp. Good, but not quite as good as the Double Robusto. Could it be that the smaller ring is better for this blend? I'd love to hear from anyone who has tried the Lancero.


----------



## oldfart54

Just finished a Puros Indios Toro Especiale Maduro. Another to add to my favorites.


----------



## Reverend Mike

Let's see, today I started out with an Oliva Serie V Churchill (and Cuban Coffee) You can see the picture *HERE*.

Then, I smoked a El Rico Habano (old blend), Perdomo Habano Maduro Presidente and a Padron 3000 Maduro.

I capped-off the night watching the Series and drinking a glass of Pappy Van Winkle 20-year.


----------



## Webmeister

For lunch, Bolivar that I got from Mongo - very nice treat. Attended the Troya event at Charlie's and had a Troya Classico toro. Tonight I was in the mood for something a bit shorter. A Palmas Puro maduro petite corona.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Avo 787...excellent!


----------



## kevink868

K. Hansotia Symphony Robusto


----------



## mhlatke

I've got a couple of hours to kill - time to fire up the Gurkha Beast.


----------



## Bullybreed

its good to see all my gurkha bitches lighing up tonite... had a RP sumatra edge at about 6 and just finished a K. Hansotia Sherpa


----------



## kevink868

Saint Luis Rey Serie A, game 2 of the W.S. and a perfect 72 degrees out here. What's not to like?


----------



## perrblanco

i havent torched one this morning, but the two i had yesterday were good. my first was the CAO brazil gol. very suprised i was, im not a CAO fan by any means. it burned well, good ash, and suprised me. # 2 was the La Unica 600 natural. its been in my hummy for bout 2 months and it was a finger burner. very balanced and perfect burn till the end. as for today, maybe my local shop has some new stock coming, only time will tell.


perry


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Yesterday....Siglo III w/ coffee in the afternoon and Pepin Garcia Blue with beer while watching the ballgame...very fine day


----------



## degarbie

CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon yesterday, planning on smoking a RyJ Short Churchill tonight.


----------



## smokin_cgars87

last night i had a LFD Coronado (couldn't finish it all haha) with a yuengling lager while i watched the game (very disappointing) as for today i think i am gonna light up my camacho coyolar (been in Humi for 3 months) anyone have any opinions about this cigar? i've never had one.


----------



## degarbie

smokin_cgars87 said:


> last night i had a LFD Coronado (couldn't finish it all haha) with a yuengling lager while i watched the game (very disappointing) as for today i think i am gonna light up my camacho coyolar (been in Humi for 3 months) anyone have any opinions about this cigar? i've never had one.


I had one while I was on holiday in the US, I found it very nice - crisp and clean flavours, with lots of dark chocolate / bitter cocoa and coffee. Very good light and burn.


----------



## Chuffy

smokin_cgars87 said:


> last night i had a LFD Coronado (couldn't finish it all haha) with a yuengling lager while i watched the game (very disappointing) as for today i think i am gonna light up my camacho coyolar (been in Humi for 3 months) anyone have any opinions about this cigar? i've never had one.


I had one in the tiny perfecto size. Beautiful flavor-really exceptional, but left me very dizzy.


----------



## Lok17

Firing up an Oliva MBIII robusto as we speak to kick the weekend off instyle!!


----------



## Lok17

smokin_cgars87 said:


> last night i had a LFD Coronado (couldn't finish it all haha) with a yuengling lager while i watched the game (very disappointing) as for today i think i am gonna light up my camacho coyolar (been in Humi for 3 months) anyone have any opinions about this cigar? i've never had one.


BUCKLE THE F'ck UP!!!!


----------



## smokin_cgars87

Lok17 said:


> BUCKLE THE F'ck UP!!!!


LOL what's that mean? full bodied? knock me on my a$$?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I just had a Gran Habano VL Torp with a diet Pepsi. 

The pre-light had a nice peppery flavor. From there it was OK at best. The ash was very flakey. Pretty sad if you ask me. I paid 2.5 times the sale price 6 months ago. They are on sale at cigar.com for $55.00 for a box of 15. That was my first out of the box. I hope the next one will be better.


----------



## Ceedee

Just started in on a Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown... so far, this is a lovely smoke... has 2 years of age on it and it is just what I needed tonight! 

CD


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Ashton ESG this afternoon that had been resting for a little over a year...fantastic!


----------



## zion698

Gurhka Fuente and a couple cups of sumatra coffee to open up my fifth wedding anniversary weekend. All after a great Greek dinner.


----------



## smokin_cgars87

bobbyg29 said:


> Ashton ESG this afternoon that had been resting for a little over a year...fantastic!


are they worth the money? they look pretty but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## bikeguy1

Diplomatico #4 this morning with coffee....


----------



## bikeguy1

bobbyg29 said:


> Ashton ESG this afternoon that had been resting for a little over a year...fantastic!


Which size year ESG? Assuming the 2006 release if it's been sleepin' a year...I've got two of each, haven't smoked a single one yet...


----------



## louistogie

Gonna light up my first CAO America trop size.
its been aging for about 2 months, I should just wait till four of July,
but if I like it, ill buy one then lol.

Ill be back to give my thoughts on this smoke....


----------



## Tha Criddler

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006.
These things were harsh and brutally strong when I first got them 
but they have mellowed into and amazing smoke.


----------



## CubanLink-cl

God Of Fire


----------



## louistogie

louistogie said:


> Gonna light up my first CAO America trop size.
> its been aging for about 2 months, I should just wait till four of July,
> but if I like it, ill buy one then lol.
> 
> Ill be back to give my thoughts on this smoke....


Well I just finished smoking my CAO America, and all I have to say
is that it was ok. the flavor was like a weird vegetal flavor, and sense it
had no cello, it suck up a lot of ceder flavors out of my ceder box,
and it had a little bit of coffee in the back round and thats about it.
I don't think I would buy one again, but I would try one again 
if I go my hands on it some how. And oh yeah the burn was good, and 
the smell was better than the taste!
:lol:


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

bikeguy1 said:


> Which size year ESG? Assuming the 2006 release if it's been sleepin' a year...I've got two of each, haven't smoked a single one yet...


Yeah, it was the churchill. I bought two in Aug 2006. Smoked one last year and it was just Ok but the one today was great!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

smokin_cgars87 said:


> are they worth the money? they look pretty but looks can be deceiving.


Hmmm...probably not. I would say the for me they are not quite as good as an Opus X or Anejo and those can be found (sometimes) for less than $25/stick. That being said, I will probably buy a couple more


----------



## tobacmon

I fired up a 5-Vegas Miami with my cup of Java and always enjoy this cigar. I'm letting a few sleep until Christmas. Very good cigar...


----------



## Reverend Mike

Tha Criddler said:


> Tatuaje Cojonu 2006.
> These things were harsh and brutally strong when I first got them
> but they have mellowed into and amazing smoke.


Another convert to the "Dark Side"... :biggrin:


----------



## kevink868

FP Habano '98 Robusto and a press full of Columbian coffee


----------



## Deaghatha

AFSteve said:


> yes they come in tubes theyre awesome


Wow, I did not know that, thanks. The size looks good, maybe I'll try them.


----------



## Deaghatha

Ramon Allones Coronas and a Dunhill Mojito are on the hit parade for today.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I'm on my way to my local B&M they are having a Herf there. Christen Eiroa of Camacho Cigars will be there. Free food,Cigar, and Beer...


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had an 04 Vegas Robaina Familiar that was creamy and leather with hints of nutmeg and spice. Today I'm smoking an 05 Ramon Allones Gigantes. This cigar is smooth and woody with a flavor profile different than the RASS.


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a Avalon Master Series Pinetop. Nutty, woody and very smooth. Great with my cuppa joe!

CD


----------



## kevink868

chrisguinther said:


> Last night I had an 04 Vegas Robaina Familiar that was creamy and leather with hints of nutmeg and spice. Today I'm smoking an 05 Ramon Allones Gigantes. This cigar is smooth and woody with a flavor profile different than the RASS.


Wow. Primo picks, Chris!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

PAM 1964 with coffee...what a way to start the day!


----------



## fordkustom

Yesterday i burned a LFD cab cameroon and tonght i will be tourching a ashton ESG.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I'm on my way to my local B&M they are having a Herf there. Christen Eiroa of Camacho Cigars will be there. Free food,Cigar, and Beer...


Christen was a great guy. He gave away a private blend that had been the back room for four years. I am going to smoke a Lito Gomez later tonight.


----------



## Webmeister

Last night I had an Illusione 68 cuz it was a little nippy in the mountains. This morning an Oliva Serie V Lancero with coffee. Tonight, a Palmas Puro maduro.


----------



## Lok17

Fired up a 601 Blue Lable at the busted inagural Il herf


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished a Gurkha Royal Brigade perfecto.


----------



## mroberts

Acid-1 Torpedo (spicey Cameroon wrapper with filler tobacco fremented in wine from 4 countries and also sangria from central america) 

gurkhas are so nice- good on you mhlatke :biggrin:


----------



## kevink868

Tatuaje Red Victorias


----------



## tobacmon

Coronado by La Flor Corona Especial--very good smoke with my cup of joe--very nice.........


----------



## Lok17

Sparked a Padilla Miami churchill later last night courtesy Jumping Johny. Thanks brother was an outstanding stick!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Before heading to work yesterday lit up a AF Grand Res.
Damn fine smoke!


----------



## Webmeister

Well, I got up this morning with a hankering for one of the Edge Sumatra's I brought with me to the cabin. Unfortunately, it was 45 degrees outside at 10:30am, so I settled for a CAO Italia Noella. Darn thing was plugged - I have the worst luck with these Italias!

Hoping it warms up this afternoon, so I can fire up that Sumatra...


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Oliva MB III this morning with coffee


----------



## Webmeister

Well... the temp warmed up a bit to 53 so I fired up the Edge Sumatra, grabbed a Monster, and hopped on the lawn tractor to mow the yard. I almost broke a sweat! That cigar lasted just long enough to finish the job. No that is one fine yard gar!


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an 06 Saint Luis Rey Serie A. This cigar is quickly becoming one of my favorite corona gordas. It has lots of flavors with cream, cedar, and coffee with a buttery finish. I'm going to have to put away some of these to rest for a few years to see how they do.


----------



## stlcards

I also had an Edge Sumatra this afternoon. Great smoke!! Too bad there won't be anymore made.

Last night I burned a Gurkha Dos Capas. I finally sat it down after puffing on it for just over two hours. Great smoke, thanks Bullybreed!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

San Cristobal Habanos...robusto size....just AWESOME. More and more I am loving this line...might be time for a box!


----------



## JohnR

Speaking of San Cristobal, I had my first (albeit a non-habanos version) this weekend. Wow, what a great smoke! Very Pepin Garcia-ish, but perhaps a tad milder and smoother than some of his other creations. I really thought it was fantastic.


----------



## Lok17

DPG Black lable earilier while running inside and out between smoking and the godforsaken Bears game, now HMMMMM... think I will light up a LGC Serie R maddy


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

JohnRider said:


> Speaking of San Cristobal, I had my first (albeit a non-habanos version) this weekend. Wow, what a great smoke! Very Pepin Garcia-ish, but perhaps a tad milder and smoother than some of his other creations. I really thought it was fantastic.


Totally agree John! The review I wrote a few weeks back on the first one I smoked is a perfect example of the folly of judging a cigar based on a single experience. I have smoked about 10 since then and they have all been fantastic. My personal favorite is the Guajiro.


----------



## zion698

Had a red label Tatuaje this afternoon ... now I need something to end the night.


----------



## mhlatke

Not usually a fan of flavored or infused cigars but someone gave me a Java Latte Toro and it was a pretty good smoke - and the flavor wasn't ovebearing.


----------



## zion698

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. Was going okay until I held onto it for too long. It just got harsh at the end.


----------



## brianhewitt

I had a Flor De Oliva this morning, and am smoking a Nording right now. Never had one before... not too bad. Smooth.


----------



## Chuffy

brianhewitt said:


> I had a Flor De Oliva this morning, and am smoking a Nording right now. Never had one before... not too bad. Smooth.


When I smoke a Nording, I tast something herbal; sage or something that reminds me of Thanksgiving.


----------



## Chuffy

Saturday night I tried my first La Vieja Habana. Judging by the color of the wrapper, it was the African Camaroon. I was surprised at how much I like the aroma and the flavor. The flavor offered more complexity than I expected. Total price was $3.99, and that included the 22% taxes. Chateau Corona was the size, which is 5.5"X46.


----------



## Chuffy

Lok17 said:


> DPG Black lable earilier while running inside and out between smoking and the godforsaken Bears game, now HMMMMM... think I will light up a LGC Serie R maddy


Godforsaken is right! I got disgusted and turned off the TV!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Padron 2000 Maduro...a truly classic smoke!


----------



## brianhewitt

BadMormon said:


> When I smoke a Nording, I tast something herbal; sage or something that reminds me of Thanksgiving.


Hmmm... It's definitely got something unusual in the flavor I've been trying to put my finger on. Herbal might be the right way to describe it. I've still got a third to go, so we'll see how it changes.


----------



## alanf

Yesterday I had a Hoyo Dark Sumatra with a cup of Black Dog Coffee while reading the Sunday paper out on the deck. It was a little brisk, but otherwise it was a wonderful morning. I finished off the day with a Perdomo Lot #23.

Evil winter is coming.


----------



## kevink868

San Cristobal Classico. To me, in the same vein as the Oliva V -- full, but in no way overbearing. Nice.


----------



## stlcards

Had an Opus X #10 this afternoon with some Starbucks on the way to school.


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Diamond Crown Maximus at Charlie's on the way home from work today. Haven't yet figured out what I'm smoking tonight...


----------



## smokin_cgars87

i just finished my first Oliva Special S...i wasn't very impressed IMHO nothing too special about it...flavors weren't complex enough started unwrapping about 2/3 of the way through but at one point the ash was 3 inches long. i'd still try another one


----------



## zion698

Had my first Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 tonight. Very nice ... had a bit of spice to it and a sweet finish. Reminded me of the Punch Gran Puro a bit. Just not as sweet the Gran Puro has a real maple like finish. I was like this things not full body!! It came on late, but it did come. Nice smoke. :biggrin:


----------



## kevink868

Hoyo de Tradicion Epicure. A looker. Woody, medium start. A little fuller, darker (leather and coffee) profile toward the end. On balance, a tick above average.


----------



## Ceedee

Had a CAO America Potomac. Nice cigar... review to follow shortly.

CD


----------



## happy1

Monday was my 1st day of had an AF maduro,Tatuajue


----------



## Chuffy

Last night, Partagas Padre. It's a churchill-size thing in a tube. 

1. Too salty.
2. One-dimensional in flavor.
3. Over-priced.

I was thinking it might have a camaroon wrapper, judging from the taste.

It did have nice aroma, burn, and draw.

This was the first Partagas "natural" I have tried. I like the Black and the Spanish Rosado a lot better.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Perdomo Edicion de Silvio for an afternoon of fair weather! Its 65 degrees and sunny on Oct 30th. Go figure?


----------



## kevink868

Hoyo Excalibur No. 1 (M). Good looking, well made, and boring as hell.


----------



## alanf

After work I had a Joya de Nicaragua. The draw on mine was pretty tight. Overall, not a bad cigar but it just didn't do anything for me. I put it out after about 1/2 way into it. It just wasn't worth fighting the draw. I then picked up an Edge. No complaints here!


----------



## zion698

alanf said:


> After work I had a Joya de Nicaragua. The draw on mine was pretty tight. Overall, not a bad cigar but it just didn't do anything for me. I put it out after about 1/2 way into it. It just wasn't worth fighting the draw. I then picked up an Edge. No complaints here!


Same experience with the JDN. My draw had more resistance than I like as well.


----------



## Ceedee

An El Tiante Maduro Belicoso... to celebrate the Red Sox win in style  Paired with a nice dram of Balvenie Doublewood Scotch and I am loving life! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister

Finally decided to have a Palmas Puro maduro last night. Tonight it is a Tatuaje Series P robusto. I really do like the red label Havana VI line better.


----------



## happy1

Had a Padilla 1932 and a Coronado La Flor both gifted to me by Tha Criddler,the Coronado is an awesome smoke,hell they were both great!!


----------



## Tha Criddler

I'm working on a Bucanero Full Sail from happy1


----------



## louistogie

Smoked another REO.
it was good, but should of aged it more.


----------



## Deaghatha

I smoked an Opus X Belicoso with five years of age on it this evening. It was a nice, cool autumn evening and I took full advantage of it here at work. Opus X cigars are very nice and mellow with some age on them and it was very enjoyable!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Deaghatha said:


> I smoked an Opus X Belicoso with five years of age on it this evening. It was a nice, cool autumn evening and I took full advantage of it here at work. Opus X cigars are very nice and mellow with some age on them and it was very enjoyable!


Five years! That is great! I havent had one in a while.

Tonight was a very nice lineup....

Started with an LGC Serie R Maduro #4, then a Bolivar Beli Finos from 05 and finished with a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. All excellent!


----------



## Deaghatha

Maduro PiPs said:


> Five years! That is great! I havent had one in a while.
> 
> Tonight was a very nice lineup....
> 
> Started with an LGC Serie R Maduro #4, then a Bolivar Beli Finos from 05 and finished with a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. All excellent!


Yes, I was lucky enough to come across a gentleman who wanted to get rid of them! I find that the longer I let Opus X cigars sit, the better they are. Unfortunately, they usually don't last very long in my humidor.

I smoked one of those LGC Serie R maduros last night and it must have had a nasty stem in one of the filler leaves because it burned so unbelievably crooked, I had to abandon it. It sounds like you had much better luck than I did!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Deaghatha said:


> Yes, I was lucky enough to come across a gentleman who wanted to get rid of them! I find that the longer I let Opus X cigars sit, the better they are. Unfortunately, they usually don't last very long in my humidor.


Good deal....I heard that as well, and also heard storing them at a lower RH helps and improves the flavor. Ya know I have a whole humi of Fuente goodies...half are all aged Opus and the other half is all holiday stuff like Hemi Maddies and Anejos. And I am NEVER tempted to go in there...its almost like there is no desire for some reason. I mean, I wanted to let the holiday stock sleep a bit since it's from last Christmas, I love that stuff, but I am never thinking of grabbing an Opus. I guess from past experiences, I was never really impressed or blown away. I hope that changes since I certainly do want to try them again. Just lately I would rather grab a cuban, Tatuaje, Pepin, etc.....


----------



## Tha Criddler

Maduro PiPs said:


> Good deal....I heard that as well, and also heard storing them at a lower RH helps and improves the flavor. Ya know I have a whole humi of Fuente goodies...half are all aged Opus and the other half is all holiday stuff like Hemi Maddies and Anejos. And I am NEVER tempted to go in there...its almost like there is no desire for some reason. I mean, I wanted to let the holiday stock sleep a bit since it's from last Christmas, I love that stuff, but I am never thinking of grabbing an Opus. I guess from past experiences, I was never really impressed or blown away. I hope that changes since I certainly do want to try them again. Just lately I would rather grab a cuban, Tatuaje, Pepin, etc.....


From my experience w/ aging them you'll either be really satisfied or incredibly bummed out.
I'm a child of the boom so every time I see a Fuente especially an X I get a boner.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Maduro PiPs said:


> Five years! That is great! I havent had one in a while.
> 
> Tonight was a very nice lineup....
> 
> Started with an LGC Serie R Maduro #4, then a Bolivar Beli Finos from 05 and finished with a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. All excellent!


I got ahold of some Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 w/ a really fresh box date and they were unsmokeable. That was an April date. I had one last Friday from the same box and it was incredible.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Vegas A Apex 
followed by a JDN Antano 1970 Short Robusto 
and then finally, a Bolivar PC.


----------



## happy1

This am on the way to work ..pepin ho 601 blue


----------



## zion698

Had a Cusano Corojo 1997 this morning. It wasn't horrible, but it didn't do a whole lot for me; like most of the corojos I've tried. I'm starting to think corojo smokes might just not be for me.


----------



## BaldBassist-cl

Last night I puffed a ERDM Choix Supreme Maduro. Not bad. Nothing to write home about, w/ a Dominion Oak Barrel Stout.


----------



## Fr8dog

Hatuey Taco


----------



## Webmeister

For lunch I finally had a chance to sample an Agranese stick - the Cameroon Chairman I believe. Not a bad stick, but not a match for my profile.


----------



## degarbie

Villiger Export, pretty good short smoke


----------



## Lok17

Gonna go fire up a Serie V while the trick or treaters make their rounds mes thinks!!  And I like the new avatar cedee


----------



## Ceedee

Cabaiguan Guapo! Yum!


----------



## Fr8dog

View attachment 2304


What an awesome smoke!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## louistogie

My halloween smoked the LFD 2000 series.
my first, I hope this is good!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

LFD Double Ligero Lancero...fantastic!


----------



## Webmeister

Smoking a Camacho Diploma out back while the little ankle-biters ring the doorbell out front.


----------



## mhlatke

Only had time for an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Petit Belicoso Maduro on the ride home from work. One of my favorite 'everyday' smokes.


----------



## Glacierman-cl

Just settling in to enjoy a Fundación Ancestral Vuelta Abajo 1940 accompanied by a cold bottle of Mothership Wit.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

5vegas. I sat out front and passed out candy to all the little ghost and goblins. 

If you have Boobs or a mustache, its time to put away the Trick or Treat bag.


----------



## chrisguinther

I'm smoking a PSD4 tonight. The flavors are a bit muted, but it still has the trademark Partagas pepper.


----------



## louistogie

louistogie said:


> My halloween smoked the LFD 2000 series.
> my first, I hope this is good!


Didn't like it.
all strength, not much flavor. 
:sweat:


----------



## zion698

Had a Gurhka Grand Reserve this morning with some mint tea. I was impressed, I don't smoke many mild cigars anymore. But this was good. Nice flavor nothing complex with a creamy/ butter like smoke. Nice free draw with a perfect burn line. Infact it went from mild to medium and by the time I was holding a nub ... it was really close to being a full body smoke. I don't know if a roller decided to put something extra in as joke. But I was feeling it more than one of my Serie G maduros. :redface: Good smoke though I'll have to get a few more (thanks Dan). I've only had two other Gurhkas; the Legend and the Fuente. So far the Grand Reserve is my favorite.


----------



## Webmeister

I have back-to-back conference calls all afternoon, so I am girding my loins with a Punch Habana for lunch. Fixing myself a big ole mug of latte with 6 espresso shots to get me through the afternoon. The two should go very well together!


----------



## kevink868

Last night, a Santiago Cabana Robusto (one of those beauties from my avatar). Today, a mysterious, unabanded, Miami-made Salamone/Diadema size that I picked up a week ago at Central Cigars in St. Pete. So far, it's impressing the hell out of me. I must find out who makes these.


----------



## BigJack

This morning's ride in, was spent enjoying a CAO Italia Gondola. Nice cigar. Lots of thick tasty smoke. Went great with a cup of Kona.

So far today, I've had 3 Cafe Creme cigarillos. These things are really starting to grow on me. A great 5 minute smoke, with real cigar flavor.


----------



## degarbie

Trinidad Reyes - very nice, smooth and creamy with a nice cedar bite to it. I have another which will very soon join its brother with a performance like that - construction was great too, though the draw was a little tight at first it loosened up within the first 4 puffs.


----------



## Webmeister

H.Upmann Vintage Cameroon robusto - tasty smoke


----------



## smokin_cgars87

currently smoking a CAO Gold 10th Anniversary. very nice mild to medium bodied smoke. Decided to smoke something mild for a change. very nice draw with tons of smoke in every puff. It was aged for about 6 months. Very smooth! CAO's stuff never disappoints me.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

I tried out a RP R4 Robusto during a couple happy hour drinks tonight. It had a nice burn, a mild taste and I will definitely enjoy the 5 I have left.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Celebrated Thursday with a JDN Celebracion.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My first Opus X - a Perfecxion No.5.
This has been aging for quite some time in my humidor now.

I found it to be very strong, yet smooth.
Overall, an awesome experience!!

Hope I get the chance to smoke another.


----------



## amizzy

Smoked a Bohemian Black last night. Not bad flavor, but it seemed hard to keep burning (it may have been too moist from some humidor problems I have) and I was ready to toss it about 2/3 of the way through.


----------



## zion698

Last night had my first Camacho Triple Maduro thanks to Doc Stogie Fresh. It was great ... it was torpedo size, but a solid smoke. By the second third I felt full wondering if I could finish it. Like when your eyes are bigger than your stomach at a resturant. It was medium body. Great flavors sweet and dark chocolate, cocoa, vanilla, grass, some earthiness with a hint of spice. Draw and burn were prefect. Construction was solid throughout. I really enjoyed. 

Started the day with a CAO Gold which was okay, but nothing special. I guess after the triple maduro that was expected though.


----------



## kevink868

Nacionales W Toro. The review of the DPG JJ Series over at KOTF this morning had me craving a Pepin smoke in a bad way.


----------



## mhlatke

Just counting down the hours until the weekend. Having an RP Edge Maduro torpedo this afternoon, maybe a Padilla Obsidian tonight - then tomorrow it's off to CI's Superstore to hang w/K. Hansotia and smoke some Gurkhas.:biggrin:


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

Looking forward to a Montecristo Afrique Jambo Jambo tonight, with a few fingers of scotch...


----------



## mikedaddy

Had a Perdomo Habano Corojo last night in the car on the way back from www.seriouscigars.com.

Excellent burn and flavor, but wrapper fell off about 50%, still smoked it with just the binder on. About half way I thought I tasted oak, it made me think of Glenfiddich.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie V lancero


----------



## GatorMike

I just finshed a PAM Principe. Lots and lots of that gread Padron smoke. This is currently my favorite NC.


----------



## degarbie

ERDM Choix Supreme. Mmm-mmm good!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Chateau Sungrown..


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

DPG Cuban Classic


----------



## Webmeister

Had a La Gloria Wavell at the rolling event tonight. Not the one I rolled, which while it was not too bad looking, was nowhere close to the quality of a pro.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had a Don Tomas Sun Grown. Started out great, but ended up going bad on me -- burned uneven, went out a couple of times, and ended up pulling out 4 stems!!!


----------



## Biyobe-cl

Tonight on the walk home I had to stop in one of the few bars left in Denver you can smoke at and enjoy a Onyx Reserve with a few pints of Welsh Style Ale. Probably not the best combination for a tasty cigar but still was a good relaxation after work. This actually is one of the first few times I used a cutter (well I had the guy at the cigar store use the cutter since I didn't have my punch). I'm still undecided which I prefer most (punch or cutter). The Onyx Reserve had a great draw, nice burn/ash and a good flavor.

My palate isn't strong enough to determine various flavors in cigars so I pretty much have to go with a "DAMN I liked that cigar" or the "I think I'll pass on that one next time".... and this one is going to make the DAMN I like that cigar!!


----------



## kevink868

I rediscovered an old favorite today... El Rico Habano Gran Corona. Better than I remembered, and I always thought they were pretty good.


----------



## fordkustom

padilla 68 with lunch, not as complex as a 32 or as smooth as a miami but pretty damn good!


----------



## happy1

Had a couple DPG's,now after dinner having an ISOM Ramon Allones


----------



## zion698

My first La Gloria Cubana Serie R tonight. Had the worst burn ever, but tasted good.


----------



## mhlatke

Just fired up a Camacho Triple Maduro torp - very excited! :dribble:


----------



## zion698

mhlatke said:


> Just fired up a Camacho Triple Maduro torp - very excited! :dribble:


most complex maduro I've ever had .... get ready for an adventure.


----------



## Webmeister

Had a HdM Dark Sumatra, an RP Missile Corojo, and a Palmas Puro maduro today.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

had a Flor de Oliva, wasn't expecting much, but was pleasantly surprised.... Not a bad stick for a great price...


----------



## Tha Criddler

Gurkha Sherpa courtesy of Bullybreed.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

I'm just getting ready to fire up a RP 1999 Connecticut along with a good pour of 12 year old Jameson


----------



## louistogie

smoke my first LFD coronado!
read here.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8687


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie O Torpedo..


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Oliva Serie V Torpedo...can't get enough of these beauties!


----------



## Scoop

Mine was a Onyx Reserve. This was the first one of these I have tryed, and it won't be the last. :dribble:


----------



## Tha Criddler

I'm breaking my no cigars before dinner rule by smoking with my 
morning coffee. This smoke is some kind of Indian Tabac SF Maduro corona
that I got from BeerAdvocate...I think.


----------



## alanf

I had my first Don Pepin last night - a Don Pepin El Rey de los Habanos. WOW! What an amazing cigar. I didn't think that it could live up to all the hype but I was wrong. Unfortunately, it just didn't last long enough even at 1 1/2 hrs. It was just too short. Another big thanks to G8TRBONE for the gift.


----------



## Webmeister

The whole DST thing threw off my schedule this morning... or it might have been I stayed up too late watching DVD's last night. Fired up an RP REO about an hour ago and it's still going. Great stick to pair with a big mug of coffee in the afternoon.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

Hey Webmeister, how are those RP REO's? I actually work in the REO industry (real estate) and thought I may have to give one of those a try due to the name... silly reason to want to try one... but I'm sticking to it  LOL


----------



## Reverend Mike

I'm smoking a Padron sampler today -- started with a 1926, then went to a 1926 Anniversary. I'll go to a 4000 and then maybe a 2000. don't know where I'll go after that as it's a long day today.


----------



## Webmeister

Biyobe said:


> Hey Webmeister, how are those RP REO's? I actually work in the REO industry (real estate) and thought I may have to give one of those a try due to the name... silly reason to want to try one... but I'm sticking to it  LOL


Received a few via bombs, and I really liked em! Rocky Patel's are my go-to smokes, and I was not disappointed with these. I think I have one more in the humi, and then it will be time to buy some more. My B&M carries them, so it has been one of my regular picks when I stop in for my weekly herf with the gang.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

Webmeister said:


> Received a few via bombs, and I really liked em! Rocky Patel's are my go-to smokes, and I was not disappointed with these. I think I have one more in the humi, and then it will be time to buy some more. My B&M carries them, so it has been one of my regular picks when I stop in for my weekly herf with the gang.


Nice!! I agree with the Rocky Patel's as my go-to-smoke also... i haven't met a RP I didn't like


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Perdomo Reserve Champagne
A first for me.


----------



## Poss253a

I am going to fire up a Romeo y Julietta Reserva Real....


----------



## Lok17

Sparked a Tat. Havan VI while watching some football today... prolly it for me today, getting too cold now


----------



## CHRIS7891011

gah I need a cigar. My grandparents were in town this weekend and that = no cigar for chris.


----------



## slcraiders

RP Phoenix- Fantastic!!!


----------



## mhlatke

Oliva Serie V Double Toro - fantastic smoke! :whoohoo:


----------



## Webmeister

slcraiders said:


> RP Phoenix- Fantastic!!!


They are great smokes, aren't they?  I like em so much I sent a few out as bombs last week. Sharing the love baby!

Tonight I just fired up an Oliva Serie V Lancero. I am really gonna enjoy this...

:dribble:


----------



## chrisguinther

I'm smoking an Ashton VSG to celebrate the Patriots' victory.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

AF King B paired with Arrogant Bastard...yum!


----------



## Big Bob

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## Jonjonmacky

Camacho Torpedo 1942


----------



## zion698

Watched the Colts vs Patriots game at a local B&M. Smoked a DPG Black Label - Cuban Classic and a Padron 2000 maduro while there ... Paired with some New Castle Brown Ale.


----------



## mikedaddy

Went out to the do-it-yourself car wash tonight and enjoyed a quick Ashton VSG Tres Mystique.. it was fantastic! Not as bold as I expected, it was my first VSG. I've got another larger one in the humi, can't wait for the occasion to kill it until it is dead.


----------



## acharpe

Good day today.

Started the day with a Padron 1926 Number 1 Natural. That thing had a few months of age on it, and it was just packed with flavors. Chocolate, coffee, etc...just great.

Followed that up with a Fuente Anejo Shark from December 2005. Time has done this thing well. It's gone from great to outstanding. Subtle sweetness, but again full of flavor.

After that, smoked a Tatuaje Regios. I would have thought that after the first two, I would have lost something in the flavors of this one. I was wrong. Started off with a good bit of pepper and spice, and mellowed out slightly into another fantastic cigar. I was watching football with a friend of mine who works at the B&M and it was his first Tatuaje. So now, I have someone else to nag the owners to get these.


----------



## my first was a villiger

im sokmeijnimng a don pyunfch hsbanos pritooe comronaltion its fucling aswesome butv i lokj olik gangatsdr btriunv yead inrrit


----------



## Tha Criddler

Some kind of gigantic La Gloria Serie R Beli that John sent me.


----------



## baba

*what are you smoking today*

I am just smoking average things. Only had time for two cigars. 1 La Aroura rubusto, and a Gurkha regent. Can't smoke the special stuff every day.
Baba


----------



## zion698

Took the day off. So I had a chance to have some really good ones today. Had a Camacho Havana Gigante and Coronado by La Flor both corona gorda which is the perfect size for me.


----------



## Fr8dog

Miura Directo de Fabrica Perfecto


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Avo 80th...a little disappointing.


----------



## kevink868

This morning, an ERDM Flor de Llaneza Maduro from 2000. Later, something from the Arganese robusto sampler I won on Stogie Guys a couple of weeks ago. I've never had one, so I'm quite curious.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I smoked a Legends series Grey label (cusano) that I got in the mail today... I think I'll let them sit for a while... Now I'm smoking a Hoyo De Nic. Lancero. It's kicking my ass. I should have had a bigger dinner.


----------



## Big Bob

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consol.


----------



## Webmeister

Picked up another H.Upmann Cameroon at the B&M on my way home and smoked with the gang. This one was definitely not as good as the first. Burn was ok, but the draw stalled a couple of times and even though there was plenty of ember, I was just puffing air. Other times it smoked just fine. I laid it down with about 1.5 in left. 

I have one more in the humi as a tie-breaker...


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Big Bob said:


> Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consol.


good choice LOL what do ya think?


----------



## Big Bob

Im nearing the end and have to get something in my stomach before it puts me to sleep but fantastic. A little burn issue,


----------



## g8trbone

RP OWR Maduro Toro... very nice!

It has been a couple since my last cigar... I feel inadequate to be surfing and posting on here!


----------



## mhlatke

Just had an Acid Kuba Kuba (from Cigarfest '07)..........let's just call it 'interesting'. Well constructed, very fragrant, sweet tip, not too much actual flavor once lit but loads of thick smoke and a stiff white ash w/a really easy draw and even burn. Far from the worst smoke I've had - but I don't think I'll buy any myself.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron panatela..


----------



## baba

*todays cigar*

Today I am having a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No.2. It's a great cigar, but I prefer the Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No.1.
Tatuajes are a treat - smoth - with a full body, and lots of depth


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arutruo Fuente Hemmingway Signature


----------



## Chuffy

It's been a while since I checked in here. Lately I've smoked a RP Sun Grown, a Punch Gran Puro, and a Helix, and a La Vieja Habana. 

I am really liking the Vieja Habana. Rich toasty flavor and smells great too. $3.47 is what I pay for a lonsdale-type thing, at the local B&M. I wish I knew what the wrapper was. Darker than a natural, lighter than a maduro. Maybe a corojo?

As for the Punch Gran Puro, I liked it a lot. Can't remember what it tasted like, but it tasted good. Same for the RP Sun Grown, but I remember tasting fresh black pepper in the RP Sun Grown.

Almost forgot the Helix. Clean grassy flavor and aroma. I like it. And the price is nice, too.


----------



## Chuffy

slcraiders said:


> RP Phoenix- Fantastic!!!


Where do you get those. I don't think I have seen any around Chicago, or on-line.


----------



## zion698

BadMormon said:


> As for the Punch Gran Puro, I liked it a lot. Can't remember what it tasted like, but it tasted good.


Gran Puro:dribble:


----------



## stlcards

BadMormon said:


> I am really liking the Vieja Habana. Rich toasty flavor and smells great too. $3.47 is what I pay for a lonsdale-type thing, at the local B&M. I wish I knew what the wrapper was. Darker than a natural, lighter than a maduro. Maybe a corojo?


Maybe a sumatra, just a guess.


----------



## kevink868

ERdM Robusto Maduro. Moments of brilliance, but it still needs more time. Still a far cry from the aged ERdM FdL I had yesterday.


----------



## Webmeister

Freakin brutal day at work - I just rolled into the driveway at 7:30pm. Reached into the humi and grabbed the first thing I touched and fired it up. A Perdomo Habanos Maduro. I'm feeling much better now...


----------



## ER Doc

Connecticut by Rocky Patel - mild and, oh yeah, mild...

nice, easy smoke


----------



## Webmeister

BadMormon said:


> Where do you get those. I don't think I have seen any around Chicago, or on-line.


Send a PM to Drac. His shop (Smoke Signals) is the only place that sells the Phoenix - unless that has changed.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Very nice night at Atlantic.... 
Tatauje Noella
Torano Exodus Blk/Gold (2 years age)
Cabaiguan Guapos!


----------



## baba

*todays cigar*

Time for something with a little body - I had a Tatauje Havana 6 Nobela rubusto - and a Gurkha Legend.
The havana 6 was great! lots of body - good depth -


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story..


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Tatuaje West Coast
Davidoff Millenium Blend


----------



## amizzy

I had a Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversario last night...outside. The 40 degree temp at night isnt working for me anymore, I'm going to have to move it to my B&M.
Anyway, Very good smoke, well constructed. Had a distinct cedar taste throughout.


----------



## zion698

Had my second La Gloria Cubana Serie R this morning. No burn issues with this one. Very nice smoke.


----------



## stlcards

I had a 601 Oscuro. Nice smoke, but I little too pricey for what it was.


----------



## Webmeister

It's a bit nipply in Charlotte today, so I am having an Illusione 68. This box has been sitting for over a month now and the sticks just keep getting better. Perfect burn and tastes like licking molasses off a piece of leather. The box of cg:4 will be sitting in the humi over the winter most likely. They should be great next Spring!


----------



## Big Bob

Montecristo No. 5 havana. good mornin smoke.


----------



## kevink868

(1) Don Kiki Ltd. Reserve Brown Label Toro. Good flavor, dicey burn. 
(2) 5 Vegas A Anomaly. Okay at first, then blah, then charry. A bummer.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Lancero


----------



## Lok17

Rockey Patel Edge Sumatra... my first one and I must say not too bad, not too bad at all


----------



## JohnR

I am starting off the evening with a Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection Churchill. I tell you, the longer these rest, the better they get! This one is smoking very very well.


----------



## Tha Criddler

CAO Brazillia Piranha


----------



## Webmeister

I was digging through one of my humi's looking for tonight's selection. I found a Padilla Habano I forgot I had! I am celebrating by smoking it...


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Cuaba Divinos...Great small cigar.


----------



## mhlatke

Indian Tabac Maduro box press tonight


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie G Churchill from bobaganoosh's deadly bombing.


----------



## Deaghatha

Dunhill Atados from the late 1980s. A special gift and it was a very nice cigar.


----------



## smokin_cgars87

stopping at the local B&M today think i am gonna try an Edge Sumatra. I'm excited


----------



## zion698

Rushed a Oliva G maduro this morning. I'm not good at smoking and driving. It was still good, but I'm thinking I may not want to light up if I don't have the time to chill with it. The cold weather started to crack the wrapper about half way through.


----------



## stlcards

I had a La Gloria Cubana Series R natural last night. It left me wanting something more, I wasn't too impressed.

Also had a Perdomo Slow Aged maduro yesterday afternoon. Very nice smoke, thanks Bullybreed.



> The cold weather started to crack the wrapper about half way through.


That's starting to happen here as well, I hate it but oh well.


----------



## Webmeister

Padron 2000 from like 3 yrs ago (only one left now). Damn fine smoke!


----------



## mhlatke

Lunchtime - kickin' back w/an RP Edge Maduro Missile, my first one.


----------



## kevink868

Gran Habano #3 Rothschild.


----------



## zion698

Webmeister said:


> Padron 2000 from like 3 yrs ago (only one left now). Damn fine smoke!


I love the 2000 ... don't think I could sit on one for three years. I would have had to forgot it was there. That's discipline :redface:


----------



## louistogie

Smoked a Casa Torano this morning with a cup of coffee.
Nick gave it to me awhile back, and I gotta say it got better with
that little bit of age, I enjoyed it. Nick did you ever smoke the 
Ashton Aged Maduro or that Gran Habano?


----------



## Webmeister

Back to back concalls all freakin day again. Luckily, I am working from home so I popped out on the porch to smoke a RASCC.


----------



## fordkustom

I burned a padilla 1932 MADURO(phenominal)! and just finished a alex bradley vice (it was ok at best)


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron panatella


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

JohnRider said:


> I am starting off the evening with a Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection Churchill. I tell you, the longer these rest, the better they get! This one is smoking very very well.


You inspired me to fire one of these up from our box split John and I totally agree! Nice and leathery and spicy.


----------



## JoeyBear

After a horrible day at work, I stopped into my local B&M to pick up a Series G toro and sat by the lakefront for a nice smoke. I just finished a CI Legends red and it was pretty good.


----------



## smokin_cgars87

wow what a day...went to work then to the B&M for 6 hours! bought and smoked an Edge Sumatra IMHO very disappointing...then I had a perdomo Fresco great budget cigar...then the owner tossed me a Don Tomas ehhh it was ok...then one of the guys who works there hands me a Davidoff Anniversario No.3 because we were talking about how hard it is to become a retailer of Davidoff and I said i never had one because they were too expensive. wow what an awesome mild cigar but started unwrapping with 2 inches left :-(. Then I had to call it quits haha.


----------



## zion698

Had a Camacho El Legend-Ario for breakfast. Great smoke!!!:dribble: . Medium body and full of flavors. Thanks Doc Stogie... I think I am becoming a bit of a Camacho lover thanks to you.


----------



## kevink868

An early-'05 Vegas Robaina Famosos. A medium bodied nubber.


----------



## kevink868

... and a really good Padron 6000 natural. 

To think, I just got done whining about the decline of the Padron Thousand line on another thread. I recant. I was a victim of my own impatience, because with two years on these, they're quite good. Now pardon me while I go fall on my sword on that other Padron thread.


----------



## GatorMike

Party corona w/ a nice coffee on a cool Florida afternoon.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Coronado by La Flor with coffee after lunch....one of my 10 top smokes right now.


----------



## kevink868

Padilla Edicion Especial Obsidian, 1st generation toro version. Aside from the rather obvious wrapper patch (about 25% of these have a nicked and patched wrapper... weird), it was pleasant. Great draw. 

BTW, can anyone here confirm that these were made by Gran Habano? How about the new torps?


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I had an 01 BBF, an 00 H. Upmann Corona, and an 06 RASS.


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 at Charlie's on the way home. It's been a while since I've had one of these, but I pulled the stick out of a new box and it wasn't the same as I remember. Burn was ok, but not great. There was a lot of black in the ash, and it just didn't taste the same.

I made up for it tonight by having a CAO Italia Noella. No draw problems this time, perfect burn, and a great smoke!


----------



## mhanna77

San Cristobal, strong cigar. I was impressed with the flavor, Padron-like, but it had a very flaky ash after the first 1/4 of the smoke, very annoying.


----------



## Daver3283

La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No. 3, a crazy long thin cigar, but man it was tasty! I have tried the No 2 and 4 as well and they are all great


----------



## Tha Criddler

Hoyo De Tradicion Epicure. 
Nice tangy fruity smoke.


----------



## nciovino

today lunch time- camacho tripple maduro, major issues...

tonight- hoyo de monterrey excalibur, my first one. i would buy another, but i would still prefer a rocky 1990.


----------



## kevink868

Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles. An excellent morning smoke. A mild-medium Don Pepin premium for $2. If you can abide the occasional wrapper split, it's a tough value to beat!


----------



## D_DOG-cl

Padron 2000 for breakfast. WICKED COLD this am but never too cold for a good smoke.


----------



## kevink868

D_DOG said:


> Padron 2000 for breakfast. WICKED COLD this am but never too cold for a good smoke.


74 degrees for me this morning, Derrik. 

Sorry. Couldn't help myself, bro.


----------



## zion698

Had a Oliva Serie V paired with some New Castle brown ale.:dribble:


----------



## JohnR

zion698 said:


> Had a Oliva Serie V paired with some New Castle brown ale.:dribble:


That sounds like a great combination. The ummmph of the V with the mellow maltiness of the New Castle. Which vitola are you smoking?


----------



## JohnR

I am enjoying a Bolivar (Dominican) Churchill with my coffee. It's starting to get a little windy and cold here in Iowa, so I've got the woodstove going this morning. There is nothing like the radiant heat of a woodstove - it warms YOU, right through you, not just the air.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I'm on my way outside to smoke an Exodus 1969 w/ coffee


----------



## Webmeister

Edge Sumatra for me!


----------



## kevink868

Centenario Classic T. Charred dirt and brussels sprouts. Vile. Never again.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I'm on my way outside to smoke an Exodus 1999 w/ coffee


Good smoke!! I plan on buying a box next year when my budget allows for it


----------



## stlcards

Had a Diamond Crown Maximus today. It was pretty good, but I don't know about $8 good. Gonna have a Monte #4 ISOM tonight.


----------



## Fr8dog

Ashton VSG Belicoso


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Very good night:
Partagas Super Partagas 04
Camacho Diploma


----------



## tx_tuff

kevink868 said:


> Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles. An excellent morning smoke. A mild-medium Don Pepin premium for $2. If you can abide the occasional wrapper split, it's a tough value to beat!


Just becaue its a Padilla doesn't mean that Pepin blended it. Are you syre he did, didn't think he blended any mild cigars.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had my first Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo this afternoon. Really nice tasting cigar. I'll have to pick up some more of these for sure.


----------



## kevink868

tx_tuff said:


> Just becaue its a Padilla doesn't mean that Pepin blended it. Are you syre he did, didn't think he blended any mild cigars.


Yup, it's a Pepin blend.

http://cigarfan.wordpress.com/2007/03/12/padilla-edicion-especial-achilles-35394/

Here's a post from Ernesto Padilla himself about the Achilles:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2204&highlight=Achilles

I think a few of Pepin's blends fall in the mild-medium category. In addition to the Achilles, there's the CI Yellow, cigar.com's Corojo Label, and Vegas Cubanas. Arguably, the 601 Black could be on that list as well.


----------



## Tha Criddler

601 Blue Robusto.
Still a little rough but getting there.


----------



## D_DOG-cl

RP Sungrown tonight - an excellent smoke


----------



## CHRIS7891011

D_DOG said:


> RP Sungrown tonight - an excellent smoke


I need to re-visit those soon. I haven't had one in a year.

I had a La Unica or something like that tonight.. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## kevink868

Gran Habano 3 Siglos Gran Robusto.


----------



## degarbie

Trinidad Reyes


----------



## zion698

Had a Montecristo Media Noche this afternoon. I never thought I would come across a cigar I would pass on. This one is just not for me. Aluminium and grass was all I got off it. Grass is nice, but aluminium? Not enjoyable at all:imconfused:


----------



## Webmeister

LGC Serie R #4 maduro this afternoon. It's been a while since I've fired up one of these... very nice!


----------



## wtrfwler1

Romeo y Julieta Churchill. Started of really nice but about 2/3's of the way into it it has started to get a little harsh. Nothing to bad and the potential is defiantly there, but I think the rest of them need to sit for a while.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Started out this morning with a Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha. Had a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Invictos around noon. Both were really good.


----------



## slkr4life

this Morning 5 Vegas Shorty, Afternoon a Sopranos Associate, Right now Eileens Dream (Got a bun in the family oven so smoking wifes collection)


----------



## Fr8dog

Ashton San Cristobal Fabuloso
Hatuey Turco Maduro


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

JLP followed by a Sancho Panza.


----------



## alanf

Today I had my first cigars of the week. It's going to be a long winter! I started with a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro and finished off with a Palmas Puro Maduro. It was a good day.


----------



## Poss253a

I am really enjoying the H.Upmann Vintage cameroon lately......I have smoked four of them in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

Tonight during the start of the Colts game I decided to light up a Oliva Serie O. This cigar might make it to my top 5. It smoked with a great burn, nice ash. The only problem was during the last 1/3rd the wrapper started to break and split. Still a great smoke and I will be sure to try some other Oliva smokes!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Perdomo Reserve Sun-Grown


----------



## kevink868

Carlos Torano "Silver Edition" Pyramid.


----------



## kevink868

And last night's stick was a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles.


----------



## brianhewitt

I had a Palmas Puro Maduro Petite Corona I got in a bomb from Cigar Jack earlier that ran hot and cold. When it burned, it was an incense stick. It looked like a river of smoke at rest. When it didn't, it really didn't. And it really didn't a lot.

I'm following it up with a Partagas Black. It's been a while since I had one, it's nice to revisit a classic.


----------



## Lok17

bout to fire up a DPG Blue lable while I strip some wire


----------



## LouZava

Smoking a Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental as I type.


----------



## slkr4life

5 Vegas Gold. Nubbing and lovin it.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

I decided to watch a little football with a Cohiba Red Dot Robusto and Crown Royal on the rocks :leph:


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Cabiaguan with a cup of coffee today...match made in heaven!


----------



## zion698

Today started with a Padron maduro with some samatra coffee. Ended the day with a Cuesta Rey Stanford Cameroon Pyramid #9 (thanks Chris) with some green tea. Interesting smoke ... alot of flavors blended so well nothing really stood out to me.


----------



## baba

Tried a fumadores made by pepin garcia. The price was about $2 per stick. I was really amazed - great smoke for the money. I usually don't buy inexpensive cigars, but Pepin makes great smokes. Full bodied, good depth, smoth, and no after taste.


----------



## stlcards

Had a nice house blend lonsdale that I got from John51277, good smoke. 

Yesterday I burned the wallet with a Davidoff 4000, Fuente BTL, RP Edge Sumatra, and a Monte Robusto. It was my b-day so I was puffin all day. I couldn't really taste the RP. It was the last one of the night and I think I was smoked out, lol.


----------



## AFSteve

went to the cigar box with a friend and i had a H.Uppman vintage cameroon followed by a AF Short Story


----------



## AragornElessar86

Punch Champion


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Rocky Patel Fusion. Does anybody else like these or just me?


----------



## slkr4life

Had to go grocery shopping with mama, so first of the day. 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo with Sam Adams Cream Stout (Very Yummy)


----------



## kevink868

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Belicoso


----------



## degarbie

A Cohiba Club (3 6/8" x 24). Strong spice, leather and tabacco with what I've always thought of as the "Cohiba taste". Very nice.


----------



## kevink868

ERDM Choix Supreme, fresh off the truck. 

Waiting the recommended week for stabilization was NOT an option. :dribble:


----------



## Big Bob

Padron 3000 Maduro.


----------



## m69c44

Just finish a Sancho Panza DM ----Escudero on the way home from work...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story


----------



## Lok17

601 Red Lable today with a glass of Bullet bourbon... hmmm hmmm tasy!


----------



## Webmeister

I hadn't fired up an RP Phoenix for quite a while, and glad I came across it in my humi while looking for tonight's smoke.


----------



## nciovino

Perdomo Reserve Champagne.

Was not really what i expected, this was a little too toasty for me.


----------



## mhlatke

Gurkha Black Puro followed by my first Padilla Obsidian - nice!


----------



## JohnR

nciovino said:


> Perdomo Reserve Champagne.
> 
> Was not really what i expected, this was a little too toasty for me.


Agreed. That one doesn't really float my boat, either. The Cameroon and the Sungrown are much better, IMHO. The maduro...eh...I'm on the fence with that one. Not maduro-ish enough.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron londres maduro


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Fired up an Old Havana Lancero I got from cbid on monday... I got a fiver for a buck and was impressed with it for the price.... $0.20 per stick....

Look for a review sometime soon.

BTW has anyone seen my cigar dossier? I'ts gone missing. (GAH!)


----------



## Tha Criddler

I smoke like and inch of an Oliva O Robusto Maduro and
it was so bad I threw it out in the street.


----------



## baba

*Oliva O*

I have had the O's in maduro and it was very good. Was your cigar dried out?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Bolivar petite corona..


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Graycliff Espresso


----------



## baba

*todays smoke*

AF Don Carlos doubble rubusto - good staple


----------



## zion698

Last night had a Oliva Serie O maduro, I usually smoke the G serie maduro. It was pretty good (better than the G), it actually had some complexity to it. A lot of maduros will give the same basic flavors. Its nice to come across one that has more character (like the 601 maduro and Camacho triple maduro).
This morning had a Flor De Oliva natural. Its a great inexpensive smoke.


----------



## stlcards

Yesterday I had a Perdomo Habano Corojo and a Phoenix Torpedo. Both great smokes.


----------



## kevink868

5 Vegas Miami Robusto


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Punch Champion!!


----------



## slkr4life

Montecristo Tora and Sam Adams Creme Stout


----------



## Biyobe-cl

I'm going to try out another Vibe Coroja... picked up a box a few weeks ago and enjoyed the first two I smoked. I believe they were kind of marketed as a Rocky Patel... but after further investigation I think they are just made in a Rocky Patel factory... either way a ok smoke


----------



## RGianelli

Cohiba Maduro 5 Geneos..with my favorite beverage..Stanahans's Colorado Whiskey ..Yumm!!!!..If you ever get the chance to try Stanahan's ..please do...Has a rich..almost caramel flavor..Just outstanding..
Rob


----------



## Tha Criddler

Me and a buddy split a couple of Camacho Diplomas today and I liked mine but he couldn't stand his. Very strange because we usually like the same stuff. Those suckers are strong. I was semi buzzed up for a while.


----------



## happy1

Had a Full Sail this AM and a Por Larranga cuban blend


----------



## Tha Criddler

happy1 said:


> Had a Full Sail this AM and a Por Larranga cuban blend


Those Por Larranga growing on you?


----------



## baba

*todays cigar*

Had time for a Ashton vsg - If God has a humidor - I bet ya he's got these in it!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Rocky Patel 1990


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

LFD Chisel Maduro


----------



## slkr4life

5 Vegas Shorty and cup of coffee. Damn am i tired.


----------



## amizzy

Broke out a little something different, a Natural Dirt. I know a lot of you guys dont like these sweet things, but I just like to change it up every now and again. 
Nothing like burning a stick and writing some thank you cards for wedding guests


----------



## smokin'Jef

Well, after being sick for nearly two full weeks with a major virus that kicked my ass, I finally felt I could smoke a cigar last night and lit up a CAO Italia Novella. Wasn't able to finish it though as I got sleepy near that last third. I may need more re-coop time I think? But man was it nice to relax a bit and enjoy a solid smoke!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie G followed by a 5 Vegas A.


----------



## zion698

5 Vegas classic.


----------



## Chuffy

amizzy said:


> Broke out a little something different, a Natural Dirt. I know a lot of you guys dont like these sweet things, but I just like to change it up every now and again.
> Nothing like burning a stick and writing some thank you cards for wedding guests


I had a Natural Root one time. Liked it, would like to smoke another sometime. Reminded me of pipe tabacco.


----------



## Chuffy

Lately, I've had a Punch Rothschild Maduro, a RP Sun Grown, and a RP Connecticut. None of them had any age on them, but they were all pretty good. I think the Sun Growns need some time to mellow, as do the Punch Maduros. The Connecticut was pretty good, and good from the very first draw.


----------



## mikedaddy

Had a delicious Padilla Obsidian last night.

The wrapper stained my fingers brown!


----------



## kevink868

Cienfuegos Blaze (6x52) from the cheapass $20 "First Class Sampler w/humidor" CI was running a few days back. Typically, I dread Reyes smokes but this thing was fine.


----------



## Ceedee

Had an Oliva Serie V robusto while touching-up my resume this afternoon! That was a super smoke to get the creative juices flowing! 

CD


----------



## fordkustom

last night i thoroughly enjoyed a padron 64 mad and today a smoked up a torano sig robusto yummy.


----------



## JohnR

Flor de Oliva Corojo churchill. Never disappoints me. Simply a great everyday smoke at a very nice price. Kind of an ugly band, though. :biggrin: Beats the pants off the Romeo y Julieta 1875 I smoked yesterday.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

601 Conneticut!!


----------



## brightpaths

I had one of my favorites, a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserva Real Corona. Those cigars have a perfect draw, are inexpensive, and taste great.


----------



## JohnR

brightpaths said:


> I had one of my favorites, a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserva Real Corona. Those cigars have a perfect draw, are inexpensive, and taste great.


I really thought those Reserva Reals were good also. Definitely a great line extension for Romeo y Julieta. Much tastier than the old 1875s. Cigar Dave always says how mild the Reserva Reals are, but that's not what I experienced. I thought they were pretty medium.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

I had to go with the Gurkha Gengis Kahn


----------



## Tha Criddler

Padilla Habano Robusto.
I've had this box for around 7 months and they are really starting to fizzle out.


----------



## stlcards

Perdomo Habano Maduro. Pretty good smoke, but I like the Corojo better. Had a Coronado double toro for lunch. Good flavor, not much strength.


----------



## nciovino

Nording. Seems like it is missing somthing, or maybe i was just expecting more. But none the less, it was very good, and i would buy another.


----------



## zion698

5 Vegas Gold ... after letting this one sit for several months. It has become a very pleasurable morning smoke.


----------



## kevink868

Inspired by John's new review on "Cigar Jack," an Habana Leon Robusto from June 2005.


----------



## mhlatke

Leaving work early today, starting the weekend slowly w/a Perdomo Slow Aged maduro churchill and a Boddington's Pub Ale (maybe two). :whoohoo:


----------



## degarbie

RP Nording Torpedo. Nubbed it


----------



## m69c44

Started today with a RP missile maduro.....Great way to start.


----------



## RonJ51

I can't wait for work to end so I can go home and have a LFD chiesel. It's cold up here but I am just going to drive to the lake and sit with the heater on in my car and listen to some of my favorite music. I just might have to take my flask of bourbon with me.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Perdomo Edicion de Silvio...definitely not worth the coin IMO.


----------



## GatorMike

Just finished up a RASS paired with a coffee on a cool Florida afternoon!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron panatela..


----------



## zion698

Had a Castle Hall tonight ... very disappointing. There was only two good things about it ... the draw and the fact that didn't pay for it.


----------



## slkr4life

Montecristo Platinum Toro. Not too bad:biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote!!


----------



## louistogie

Gran Habano Habano Blend from, Rob.
it was a good smoke, a little to mild and no much 
going on, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## happy1

Had a Montecisto Habana,Bucanero peg leg,Padilla Obsidian and a CT signature


----------



## full count

i started out with a rp edge maduro around 10A. i had a padilla series 68 beli around mid day. my evening smoke went up in smoke. i got called back to work and the job didn't really lend itself to an enjoyable smoke


----------



## Webmeister

Picked up a couple Camacho SLR maduro perfecto in Statesville, and smoked one when I got to the cabin. This is the second one of these I've had, and I've enjoyed them both.


----------



## fordkustom

started the midday with a loratto it was ok, Just tried a 601 and don't think i will try one again Blech


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

WOAM and Habana Leon


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Started a Don Kiki Green label today but put it out pretty quickly. Either it wasn't stored quick enough (my fault) or it's just not for me... 

Then moved on to a Kristoff Maduro... Ok smoke a lot of cedar flavour at the beginning but it died off and got boring about half way through. also had some tunneling issues. I'd smoke agian with a little age on it.


----------



## mhlatke

Reo Chairman is on deck for tonight's late-night smoke.


----------



## Tha Criddler

La Flor Dominicana Cameroon Cabinet...pimpin.


----------



## louistogie

grilled cheese and a sprite from carl's jr.
don't bother me i'm eating...

lol


----------



## Tha Criddler

San Cristobal Guajiro


----------



## SpeedoApe

Oilva "V" Robosto. My first one of these. Enjoyed it!
S


----------



## nciovino

Por Larranaga, with my best friend. First cigar we had in a long time.


----------



## kevink868

Oliva Serie V Lancero
Dona Flor Selecao Robusto


----------



## Mtmouse

Gurkha Titan.


----------



## Webmeister

It was almost 60 degreesthis afternoon and sunny so I took advantage and lit up an RP Nording. Tonight it cooled off, so it was a Palmas Puromaduro petite corona. Both great cigars!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

A very delicious 601 Conneticut!!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Decided to treat myself yesterday:
Opus X and RASS


----------



## kevink868

ERDM Choix Supreme (Habano) this morning;
El Centurion Gladiadores after dinner.


----------



## Avs Fan

I am getting ready to fire up a coronado toro, an outstanding smoke:biggrin:


----------



## mikedaddy

I'm trying my first La Gloria Cubana Serie R, this one has been sitting for about a month now, figured it would be a good night to try it, about 73 degrees outside, sitting in the garage with an IPA and the laptop. (took a pic, will upload later)


----------



## cdowden3691

It's MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL TIME! Time to break out my OPUS X tonight!


----------



## mhlatke

It's about 30 degrees here tonight so I'm making it quick - just a little Gurkha G-Series (from a tin). Great smoke if you're short on time (or just freezin' your important parts off!) :huh:


----------



## CHRIS7891011

gonna be smoking a fonseca at like 5 in the AM... dropping my sister off at the airport waaaaaaay to early.


----------



## Webmeister

Excellent weather at the cabin over the weekend. I have family in from Florida and Kansas, and we had a great time. Spent the whole day today installing the new horseshoe pits. Note to self: never try to do this in the mountains again...

Had an RP Edge Sumatra for lunch today, and enjoying a Camacho SLR maduro perfecto tonight. This smoke has now passed my 3-stick test and I will be picking up a box soon.


----------



## baba

*todays smoke*

cuban H Upman magnum 66 - good cuban flavor -


----------



## SpeedoApe

Tonight, Oliva "O". need to relax. i have to have a fridge' repaired, or replaced *OUCH* this close to the holidays. im not a happy Ape....
SpeedoApe. Out!


----------



## chrisguinther

5 Vegas Gold Robusto to the nub today.


----------



## Tredegar-cl

My cigar shipment just came in and I had to try a El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme. It was very good.


----------



## kevink868

San Cristobal Fabuloso. Damn.


----------



## boomerd35

601 Habano "Guapito" for the drive home tonite.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados...by far my favorite LGC product.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

bobbyg29 said:


> La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados...by far my favorite LGC product.


Rob,

I just had the same cigar for my boys. I nubbed it. It was the first one I nubbed in quite a while.


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying a nice Fuente Chateau maduro robusto. Great with a nice Pete's Wikid Ale and this balmy November air... 

CD


----------



## SpeedoApe

I'm really looking forward to tonight. i plan on being outside with my last La Fontana Vintage when the cold front comes in! on the down side that will deplete all my smokes...i been working out of a zipper bag with a humidor patch thing in it i got from the B&M while i de-issue-ify my Humi....
Speedo


----------



## fordkustom

lfd cab cameroon yummy.


----------



## Mtmouse

Gurkha Shaggy


----------



## Cigar Jack

Oliva Serie V Lancero with some Mount Gay Barbados Sugar Cane Rum


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Ashton San Cristobal...these just keep getting better and better!


----------



## kevink868

Had my first Bucanero Full Sail. The initial taste was musty. The other flavors were nice, but that funk never quite went away. Did I get a bad stick?


----------



## tx_tuff

Had a pre-Thanksgiving smoke, a VSG and as always it was great.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

RP Sun Grown.... first one I've had and the draw is phenomenal!! Hopefully they are all like that


----------



## JO4WVU

Hemi Maduro Signature


and My B&M had a box of every size Anejo!!! Needless to say i spent a hun......


----------



## AragornElessar86

Cambiguan Guapo. Damn Tatuaje, I'll never have money again.


----------



## full count

Well it is a holliday. So i will choose between an opus, anejo, or padron '26'. i am starting with WOAM. yeah baby, life is good! Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Got to go big on the holiday...Anejo Shark Cameroon. Not as good as regular Anejo's but still fantastic!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## slkr4life

RyJ Habana Reserve. First one, but really enjoying it. Will get more!


----------



## Webmeister

RASS this morning and a Cuba Aliados 1924 Anniversary right now while I am chopping veggies for the stuffing. Thinking about going coast-to-coast with the Tatuaje East/West sampler I bought earlier this year. Always have the traditional Zino Grand Master right after turkey dinner. Just call me a cigar arsonist today!


----------



## Cigar Jack

Don Pepin Cuban Classic 1977 while I wait for the pies I made to finish cooking.


----------



## BigBuddha76

smoked a Reserva Del Presidente Magnifico this morning followed by an Oliva Series V perfecto


----------



## nciovino

Had a Gurkha Ancient Warrior yesterday.

Today, Padron 1926, Oliva V or MB, or Perdomo Lot 23 cant decide.


----------



## Mtmouse

Flor De Oliva Corojo. I did a split on these a few months ago. I tried one shortly after receiving them, but I wasn't impressed at the time. It's amazing what a few months can do. I enjoyed todays. 

I think I will have to grab a bundle and let them rest for a while. At about $1.50 a cigar, they are a great value.


----------



## Bullybreed

dried out turkey skin.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

nothing yet... still have the parents at my apartment and they wouldn't be to keen on a room full of cigar smoke 

I'll have to wait until this evening and spark up a Gurkha Titan or the Beast


----------



## Ceedee

Just lit up a Fuente Anejo 48 from last year's stock... a fine way to cap the evening! 

CD


----------



## baboruger

Rocly Patel Fusion Robusto, great way to end a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Webmeister

I was going to do the Tatuaje East/West, but ran into time constraints with Turkey dinner and way too many fixin's. Settled for a Havana VI Angeles and Cojonu 2003 this afternoon, and enjoying my traditional Zino Grand Master after eating more than humanly possible. It was a good day indeed!


----------



## zion698

Had a RP Vintage 1990 for the first time in a long time. The 1990 was the first cigar I ever smoked. It was just such a great looking stick I had to pick it up. I couldn't appreiate it then I was just too green, but I can now. :lol: 
Followed up with a La Gloria Cubana serie R natural. Now I'm thinking about ending the night with a LFD Chisel.:dribble:


----------



## g8trbone

In honor of all the folks (and pets) that have been posted about lately and in Thanksgiving for all that I have, I chose to light up a Partagas 160 Robusto. Fairly mild smoke with lots of complex flavors dancing around!


----------



## kevink868

I was originally planning to go with something more grandiose and rare, but I ended up being perfectly happy with a 601 Blue Label Torp. With a couple of months rest, this one was much better than the one I had fresh.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

Just got done with the Nuggets game (with my parents in town for the holiday) and fired up my first Oliva Serie V.... I think I am in LOVE!!! This is a very enjoyable smoke and I now must buy a box!!!


----------



## kevink868

El Rico Habano Gran Habano. Rediscovered these a month or so ago after a long absence from my stash. It's becoming my new go-to.


----------



## mikedaddy

Thanksgiving: CAO Italia, Don Pepin JJ Sublime
Last night: CAO Black Ltd, Dunhill Signed


----------



## jitzy

I totaly treated myself last night and lit up an anejo 55 from last years stash. Between those and the hemmingway masterpiece maduro's there my favs.


----------



## Deaghatha

A Ramon Allones Corona from a CAB, JUN '98


----------



## Ceedee

Having a Camacho Diploma that Webmeister spiffed me with a while back! Love this smoke!

CD


----------



## fordkustom

i just burned a casa torano lancero quite pleasant i must say.


----------



## Habana-cl

Had a Oliva Serie O Robusto and also a Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra today, both very enjoyable sticks, while watching the Kentucky versus Tennessee game. Great day. Habana


----------



## chrisguinther

I started off with a Monte. Petit Edmundo that unfortuantely was extremely plugged. I switched to an Illusione 68 that was much better. Although, I would put an unplugged PE ahead of it.


----------



## happy1

Had a Montecristo of somekind and a Pepin Black Robusto watching WVU whip UConn for the Big East Title


----------



## kevink868

5 Vegas Double Corona. Like most everything else from the brand, it was so-so.


----------



## Lok17

Sparked a Monti #2 last night that was gifted to me by Pips, had it with the rest of the Zacapa rum that he also gifted to me. Did it up right to celebrate this outstanding BOTL's new arrivals


----------



## Biyobe-cl

Last night I had to go with a RP Vintage 1992 small smoke out of the tin. Nice and quick smoke for a cold night in Denver!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Sancho Panza Double Maduro


----------



## mhlatke

Padilla Obsidian torpedo - love these things!


----------



## Smokincrazy

I had an Ashton VSG and I liked it alot. First time I ever had one.


----------



## Wooden Indian Tobacco

today was a good day for cigars, i started with a graycliff crystal taco with my coffee. the i had a RP old world crojo, and to round out the day i think i'm going to smoke a Oliva master blend for the eagles game. yes today was a good cigar day.


----------



## MenzaMenz

Hi all,

New to the cigar game and i bought a sampler kit from Thompson cigars and all taste the same, not so good.

Are these bulk cigars not a good place to start?

I'm looking for en enjoyable smoke with a good taste, cost not an issue...

My wife likes the smalls that the vanilla Dutch Masters vanillas give off, so I'd also like a nice smell as well as a great taste too.

Help Please


----------



## SpeedoApe

Smoked my First Padron today. was pretty good! just what i needed...something else to have to keep in my humidor!  
Speedo


----------



## happy1

Padilla hybrid this am ans aTroya Fuerte on the way to work-tasty smoke


----------



## Chuffy

MenzaMenz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the cigar game and i bought a sampler kit from Thompson cigars and all taste the same, not so good.
> 
> Are these bulk cigars not a good place to start?
> 
> I'm looking for en enjoyable smoke with a good taste, cost not an issue...
> 
> My wife likes the smalls that the vanilla Dutch Masters vanillas give off, so I'd also like a nice smell as well as a great taste too.
> 
> Help Please


The wife might like the aroma of the Natural Root, by Drew Estate. It tastes great, too.

As far as the milder ones are concerned, I personally like the Avo Maduro, CAO Gold, Gurkha Expedition, and Helix original blend.


----------



## Jimmie The Mum

About to lite up an Oliva O


----------



## tx_tuff

MenzaMenz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the cigar game and i bought a sampler kit from Thompson cigars and all taste the same, not so good.
> 
> Are these bulk cigars not a good place to start?
> 
> I'm looking for en enjoyable smoke with a good taste, cost not an issue...
> 
> My wife likes the smalls that the vanilla Dutch Masters vanillas give off, so I'd also like a nice smell as well as a great taste too.
> 
> Help Please


Stay away from Thompson cigars than LOL. Check this thread out for some ideals http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t9302-top-5-new-cigars-of-2007.html


----------



## BigBuddha76

I'm not smokin anything today, just gettin over the flu


----------



## zion698

EO 601 Red Label ... wasn't horrible. But it had an orange peel taste that I just couldn't get into.


----------



## Poss253a

I had my first Gurkha Titan yesturday. Great smoke from beginning to end .....I really enjoyed it.


----------



## mhlatke

Today will be my first experience w/a DPG. I have a Blue Label Invictos that's been aging a while and should smoke real nice. May just have to follow it w/the Series JJ Selecto Maduro that has been keeping it company.


----------



## mhlatke

Poss253a said:


> I had my first Gurkha Titan yesturday. Great smoke from beginning to end .....I really enjoyed it.


Glad to hear that you enjoyed it - One of my regular favorites (along w/the Beast)!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

601 Green...good but like with most 601's I think they need some time in the humidor.


----------



## Poss253a

mhlatke said:


> Glad to hear that you enjoyed it - One of my regular favorites (along w/the Beast)!


I am going to light one up tonight....I have had the Gurkha Crest and the Gurkha Shaggy....I enjoyed them both. I am becoming a Gurkha fan.

In fact Mtmouse and I are splitting on the Gurkha medium to full body sampler pack and some Shaggy's.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

*Candella*

Had A Camacho Candella At Lunch While Doing My Studies


----------



## FNA-cl

Maxim's presidente (whatever they call it)
Mocambo half-corona
Flor del Todo presidente (likewise)
Holt's Smoking Sandwich Corona (x2)
Holt's Connecticut Crazy torpedo
(stopped at Holt's on the way home, 35 cigars and a lighter $24)
Placeres Exquisito short panetela
Oliva G big figurado

That's my thing - I like to smoke, but I can't afford to smoke _primos_ all day long. Eight smokes, cost me <$8 (and the Oliva was like $2.50)

But that's how I can afford to have a Diademas Finas waiting for Christmas and an oscuro Mysterio for the New Year.


----------



## FNA-cl

menzaMenz

"I'm looking for en enjoyable smoke with a good taste, cost not an issue..."

Then why did you buy a Thompson's sampler?

Me, I grew up stealing Thompson's from my old man. (His joke - "El Segundo - it's imported!) I still think they mostly make a mild, sweetish well-constructed cigar, but if you don't like 'em, you don't. (Just had a Sicorro the other day, nothing wrong with that .69 stick)

The first generality is that bundled cigars are made for those buyers who can't afford to buy boxed cigars, those for whom price is an issue. Lots and lots of them are very smokable, but they are usually lower in quality (and price).

More generally speaking, those "new to the cigar game" usually prefer mild cigars. I don't know how mild the whole Natural line is, but I do know they are aromatic - the Pimp Stick is a very pipey cigar.

A good place to start, especially if cost is not an issue, is like you did, buy a sampler, but one you make yourself. Buy a lot of singles, that way you can see what you like. Look for the cigar strength in the description or since cost is not an issue, stop at your local shop and tell them you want a dozen assorted mild cigars in various sizes. Different sizes in a single cigar line will taste differently.

I don't think most of the cigars listed in the link to 'best of 2007' will be the cigars for you just yet.

CAO Gold is mild, Bohemian Bamboo, Macanudo - hey, like millions burnt a year right, 5 Vegas Gold, was it here that I was reading that Montecristo White are too mild?


----------



## Smokincrazy

I just had a Padron 1926.....Incredible!!!! First one I've ever had. Great taste and an even,smooth draw.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked a La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto...lots of cedar flavor with a hint of coffee and spice; an enjoyable cigar.


----------



## Smokincrazy

8 smokes a day....that's some smokin!!!


----------



## amizzy

Broke out a Maxx nano. I actually wasn't real impressed. It had an alright flavor, but overall I felt it was a little bland. Plus, it hit a plug about half way through and almost made it unsmokable. I'm definitely going to give the Maxx another chance, but maybe in a bigger size next time.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking a Coronado by La Flor Double Corona with wonderful cedar and splce flavors...a long, enjoyable smoke.


----------



## zion698

bobbyg29 said:


> 601 Green...good but like with most 601's I think they need some time in the humidor.


Had my first 601 Green label this morning. It was also my first Oscuro experience. Not bad, but maybe your right about letting the 601's rest a bit. I don't want to rush to judgement ... I'll try some other Oscuros then try another.


----------



## kevink868

La Herencia de Cuba "White Label" Churchill, an Ybor City-made brand by Senor Roberto Ramirez. Purchased at the Tampa Cigar Heritage Festival a couple of weekends ago. A bit like a young Tat Cojonu 2003 -- great base flavors, but not yet balanced and begging to be stored at a lower RH. I get the impression that these would be great with proper rest. Need to try a couple more, this time laid down at 62-63%, before committing to a bundle.


----------



## tuelle

Just had my first H. Upmann, a lonsdale. A bit milder than what I usually gravitate towards, but very tasty and ultra smooth. Went almost all the way down to the end of the ~7" stick.


----------



## Chuffy

Last night: R y J Cedros DeLuxe. It was the first one I had had in 8 or 9 months. This one was more interesting/complex than the last one. Smooth, too.


----------



## tuelle

...and then I had my first 5 Vegas, a Gran Reserva Classic, double corona. Once again, on the milder side of medium, but excellent flavor, very consistent from light to end. A tad hard on the draw, not voluminous smoke, but not unenjoyable. Had a cuppa joe with it. It's 45 degrees outside. 

Had a few drags off of my son's Oliva Serie G robusto. I was a bit jealous. That is a nice cigar. It was the only one in my humi :mumbles: But I love my son


----------



## g8trbone

I lit up a Gurkha Legend, courtesy of a MaduroPiPs bomb in honor of his new babies! Congrats again Mario!


----------



## Ratters-cl

Padilla Obsidian. I bought a bundle a couple months ago and just fired the first one up. It was a surprisingly good smoke. A couple burn issues in the middle but a great flavor. Already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## jitzy

just finishing a diomand crown robusto natural. What a great quality smoke, only problem is its starting to burn my fingers Couse I don't want to give it up.


----------



## Ratters-cl

jitzy said:


> just finishing a diomand crown robusto natural. What a great quality smoke, only problem is its starting to burn my fingers Couse I don't want to give it up.


Always gotta keep a toothpick handy.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Had a Padilla Hybrid Robusto... tasty little smoke. I dont like the size though.


----------



## Woodson

Picked up a couple Oliva Serie V on the way into work. I've heard nothing but good things about this cigar with its 94 rating and decent price at 6.75. Look forward to stepping out in the later afternoon between meetings and getting a chance to see what the hype is about.

Have a good one.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I doubt you will be disappointed. It's a great smoke!


----------



## SpeedoApe

Not today but last night i had a Oliva "V" and really enjoyed it. tonight if i have time it will be an Oliva "G"
Speedo


----------



## zion698

Bolivar Cofradia this morning.


----------



## jitzy

Ratters said:


> Always gotta keep a toothpick handy.


if i were anywhere but work I would but that wouldn't look to good in a police car if you know what i mean.:lol: :lol:


----------



## thisone326

just finished a padron 5000


----------



## Ratters-cl

About an hour into a Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 right now. All I can say is WOW, what a fantatstic cigar. I got a pretty good deal on them at $120 a box but figured I'd be using them as bombing material cause they look so fancy, but damn, I'm hoarding every single one of these now.  Super rich flavor right off the bat and just gets better as you smoke it. Not the kick in the pants the Coyolar or Corojo are, but just super rich flavor and dense smoke. Wow.


----------



## JohnR

I had a Fonseca Habana Selección at lunch time today. I wasn't expecting it to be a powerhouse, but I was actually fairly impressed. It was mild-medium and had a nice flavor and lots of smoke. It has a Criollo ’98 wrapper. It turned out to be a pretty decent lunch time smoke. I would pay a couple of bucks a piece for these as they come up on the devil site.

Tonight I am starting off with another one of those Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection churchills. These are excellent after sitting for a couple of months.


----------



## zion698

Ratters said:


> About an hour into a Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 right now. All I can say is WOW, what a fantatstic cigar. I got a pretty good deal on them at $120 a box but figured I'd be using them as bombing material cause they look so fancy, but damn, I'm hoarding every single one of these now.  Super rich flavor right off the bat and just gets better as you smoke it. Not the kick in the pants the Coyolar or Corojo are, but just super rich flavor and dense smoke. Wow.


I love those things.:dribble: It made me feel full, like after a big meal (in a good way). Did it do that for you?


----------



## groovy

*dominican*

Just smoked an H OF H.........house of Horvath.......what a beauty ....Dominican republic bundle cigar ...you have to try one of these ,,a total surprise ..on par with any top line cuban for a fraction of the price.......creamy creamy ...with lots of smoke.........................


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished off a Vibe Corojo Robusto. Beautiful cigar, dark oily wrapper, stiff ash, tons of thick smoke but not much flavor. It got better in the second half but still a very mild smoke.


----------



## Ceedee

Well, I finished a REO robusto when grilling up some steaks about a couple hours ago. Nice smoke to have when grilling!

CD


----------



## Ratters-cl

zion698 said:


> I love those things.:dribble: It made me feel full, like after a big meal (in a good way). Did it do that for you?


Yeah, that's a good way to describe it. Everything about the smoke was just THICK. The flavors, the smoke, the finish, all THICK. I think I'm gonna pick up another box for Christmas.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I am loving this 601 Conneticut!!


----------



## AFSteve

oliva series v torpedo


----------



## Woodson

Tonight I'm trying a El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Large which my local B&M threw my way when purchasing a handful of Oliva Serie V the other day as a similar stogie. 

Anyone tried one before? I'm 5 minutes from adding it to my smoked list


----------



## Lok17

A fine tat. brown lable yesterday in the garage, and an Oliva serie G on the way home today from Chicago...


----------



## JohnR

5 Vegas Cask Strength....and this one actually has a decent draw! Holy Crap! Hopefully the draw on these will continue to improve with age. Not bad tasting when they aren't plugged.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Pampalona..
Gotta get me some more of these.
:tu


----------



## Mtmouse

RP Decade and Indian Tabac 10th Anniversary


----------



## kass

Mtmouse said:


> RP Decade and Indian Tabac 10th Anniversary


Which was better??


----------



## Ratters-cl

JohnRider said:


> 5 Vegas Cask Strength....and this one actually has a decent draw! Holy Crap! Hopefully the draw on these will continue to improve with age. Not bad tasting when they aren't plugged.


I just picked up a box of those of cbid. I'm letting them sit for awhile till I break into them. Minus the draw issues, how do you like it? Haven't tried one before but I figured for $67 I'd just go for it and if I didn't like them just send them on bombing runs. 

Right now I'm working on a Rocky Patel Junior. Not a bad little smoke.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

just nubbed out my first REO... i like it


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Some better than usual smokes today:
First a Don Pepin/Ashton San Cristobal.
Then, I had the chance to smoke a H. Upmann Coronas Major Tubo.


----------



## Mtmouse

kass said:


> Which was better??


IT 10th...by far.


----------



## degarbie

RP Nording torpedo with a dram of Glenfiddich 12 year single malt. Heavenly.


----------



## SpeedoApe

Well, tonight is the night. My first Maduro. im kinda scared of those things! they are SO dark...i just see myself hurling chunks all over the front yard...
But its a Oliva O Maduro. it was on sale so i picked it up. 
Wish me luck.....
Speedo


----------



## Bullybreed

just had a padilla 68 and it was awsome, ya thats right


----------



## Mr Majestic

RP Edge Samutra


----------



## slkr4life

Diablo Picantes. Not too bad with a cup of Joe Muggs right now.


----------



## Ratters-cl

Oliva Series V robusto.


----------



## zion698

Tonight a Hoyo Dark Sumatra Noche, not bad. But the Edge Sumatra would win out.


----------



## tuelle

Montecristo Classic Rothchild Tubo with a cuppa joe and a glass of ruby port. The java and port were excellent. The monte, not so much. Wouldn't stay lit and when it was lit, didn't do much for me flavor-wise. I was expecting more. Oh well. There's always tomorrow... :errrr:


----------



## Lok17

Fired up a CAO Brazillia GOL! last night. Had about 6 months on it and this box is starting to get good!!!


----------



## Woodson

Was able to score a Fuente Anejos #77 in Ybor last night. Lighting it up here in ten minutes while I watch the second half of the SEC championship game... 

see you guys in a hour and fifteen!


----------



## chubzerous

Padilla 68 series. I really like these.


----------



## Lok17

A La Aurora 1495 series with baboruger at my local tonight where they had the La Aurora event, with a roller. Was pretty cool buy a few smokes and they threw in a few smokes the dude just rolled right infront of ya


----------



## baboruger

Lok17 said:


> A La Aurora 1495 series with baboruger at my local tonight where they had the La Aurora event, with a roller. Was pretty cool buy a few smokes and they threw in a few smokes the dude just rolled right infront of ya


A La Aurora 1495 series with LOK17 at my local tonight where they had the La Aurora event, with a roller. Was pretty cool buy a few smokes and they threw in a few smokes the dude just rolled right infront of ya 

Ha change one word and the post is for me, except I add in I smoked a fresh rolled.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

Enjoying my first Padilla Hybrid (had to sample one out of the box while the rest take a little nap)


----------



## boomerd35

Tonight at the Hill Country herf:
-Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic
-Perdomo Habano Maduro
-Torano 1959 Exodus


----------



## smokin'Jef

Well, I bundled up, opened my window and watched the snow with the company of a Sol Cubano maduro toro. Needless to say, the window did not stay open long and my place is only a little bit aromatically inclined of cigar smoke because of it. Was a good afternoon...


----------



## MrMaduro-cl

I'm sittin' in the deer blind with a Don Lino Africa.


----------



## kevink868

I've been down with a respiratory infection since Wednesday, so I'm easing back into the game with a mild yard gar -- Flor de Ybor City (by Tampa Sweethearts) SG Belicoso.


----------



## Lok17

MrMaduro said:


> I'm sittin' in the deer blind with a Don Lino Africa.


Won't the deer smell that?


----------



## JoeyBear

I'm breaking out a Series V in a few minutes and probably a Gran Habano 3 Siglos during the Bears game :biggrin:


----------



## zion698

Had a Tatuaje red label and a RP Vintage 1990.


----------



## canney

Doors and windows open smoking a Gurkha I found hiding in the bottom of my humi.


----------



## Puffer

AHH.. Gurkha's
I just ordered a 5 pack of Gurkha Ancient Warrior Robusto's.. Cant wait to get them..


----------



## BigBuddha76

well, I just finished a series V robusto, just before the rain came, and just before the Eagles lost


----------



## Ratters-cl

Had a Camacho El-legendario corojo earlier today. It was my first one and I'm thinking I want more.

Working on a Camacho Coyolar Perfecto right now. Tiny little pepper bomb.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Might smoke a peterson somethign or other I've had sitting a long long time. The roads are alright tonight


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Might smoke a peterson somethign or other I've had sitting a long long time. The roads are alright tonight


How are the Peterson's? Remember hearing a bunch about them when they first came out, then nothing...

Had a HdM Prensado Oscuro on the course today. Not bad at all.


----------



## zion698

Ratters said:


> Had a Camacho El-legendario corojo earlier today. It was my first one and I'm thinking I want more.


Felt the same way after my first one. I'm becoming a bit of Camacho fan as of late.


----------



## Ceedee

Had an Romeo y Julieta Vintage tonight while cooking on the grill. A very nice, mile smoke with a good amount of creaminess. Flavorful, but by no means "full bodied". A mellow smoke with some age on it. This one Cigargal bombed me with a couple months back. Thanks Cigargal! 

CD


----------



## CHRIS7891011

FoZzMaN said:


> How are the Peterson's? Remember hearing a bunch about them when they first came out, then nothing...
> 
> Had a HdM Prensado Oscuro on the course today. Not bad at all.


havent tried it yet. I had one from a while ago and it was sub-par


----------



## SpeedoApe

VERY Excited! the wife is out of town so i am going to smoke my first RP 1990.
i much rather prefer to smoke with the garage door closed and get the place a little smokey and with her gone tonight im gonna leave it closed!
Speedo

edited to add: Got a nice rocking chair this weekend for the "mancave" in the garage. gonna be a good time!


----------



## jitzy

had my first of many Gurkha titans tonight thanks to the review from dogwatch, thanks guys


----------



## zion698

Started off the morning with a Serie G Maduro belicoso. These are just a great anytime smoke. Pairs well with almost anything ... coffee, tea, any brown spirit you name it. The kicker is you can find these almost any where for under four bucks. Great stick!!


----------



## Chuffy

zion698 said:


> Started off the morning with a Serie G Maduro belicoso. These are just a great anytime smoke. Pairs well with almost anything ... coffee, tea, any brown spirit you name it. The kicker is you can find these almost any where for under four bucks. Great stick!!


Yep love 'em.


----------



## full count

Its Anejo season so I celebrated with a Shark. Damn, they are good!


----------



## boomerd35

Sancho Panza double maduro at lunch. What a great smoke for the money!


----------



## GatorMike

ERdM Choix. My first. Wow! Probably the most chocolate/coffee overtones i've had. Great smoke.


----------



## Ratters-cl

Right now working on a Camacho Corojo Limited 11/18. Really great smoke. But I'm a bit of a Camcho whore.  I'm happy I got a box of the 8/22 Limiteds for $73 of cbid today.


----------



## JohnR

I am smoking just a plain ole' Punch. Surprisingly good!


----------



## Kngof9ex-cl

*tonight im smoking..*

I just smoked a Pepin JJ Maduro, my first and it was amazing!


----------



## baboruger

I tried the oneoff that Mario (MaduroPips) sent me in contest winnings. Really nice cigar...smooth...lost of age on it, and sor of mushroomy. Really great smoke!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Going to be smoking a 5vegas Limited I got in a bomb a while back. I'm excited.


----------



## Habana-cl

Just smoked a Illusione CG4, a gifted H Upmann Cammeroon, and also a gifted Oliva serie V torpedo, smoked them with the H town crew at Robustos in Houston. This was my herf just for visiting pretty awesome. Habana


----------



## JohnR

Habana said:


> Just smoked a Illusione CG4, a gifted H Upmann Cammeroon, and also a gifted Oliva serie V torpedo, smoked them with the H town crew at Robustos in Houston. This was my herf just for visiting pretty awesome. Habana


Hmmm, so it was just a normal cigar night, eh? LOL! Sounds like the H-town crew made you feel welcome!


----------



## WOXOF

Smoked a MATASA 30th Anny. while watching The Kingdom.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

ok well no smoking tonight... the sky decided to snow and make the driving hard enough.


----------



## jitzy

I was listening to the Doc this morning on the subway talking about revisiting the padron 6000 maduro and just had to have one with all the new cigars out there I haven't really has one of the old standbys in a while. Once again I was not dissapointed, they are hands down one of my favorites.


----------



## Cigar Jack

I started the day with a Perdomo Lot 23 Natural Robusto


----------



## mhlatke

Nothing!! (can't wait until work is over and that will change)


----------



## Webmeister

Started out the day with a Tatuaje Angeles and big ole mug of coffee from the espresso machine. Great way to start the day!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Last night at Atlantic....

Anejo #50
Partagas Black Torp
Monte #2


----------



## boomerd35

Perdomo Slow Aged maduro at lunch. Very mellow.:mrcool:


----------



## degarbie

San Cristóbal El Principe (petit corona) - very nice, a little harsh but would probably mellow out given some time. Rich tobacco and earth, with some suprising taste of blackberry sweet/tart fruitiness on the first few draws which I really liked.


----------



## thisone326

omar ortez originale


----------



## karmaz00

just about to light up a cohiba robusto. aged 2.5 years...im expecting great things.. ill let you know


----------



## slkr4life

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte with a glass of Gnarley Head:wazzapp:


----------



## zion698

Oliva Serie G Cameroon. It's okay, but I like the maduro better.


----------



## Woodson

Woah! I smoked a cigar that reminded me of this hot little... :brick: 

alright, alright ... the Camacho® Corojo Diploma... one hell of a spicey smoke!


----------



## mhlatke

Just about to light up my first Monte Media Noche - hope it smokes as good as it looks!


----------



## Webmeister

I have a new box of hard-to-find Illusione 68's on the way thanks to NorCalMark and Vudu9 (what a tag team!), so I fired up one of the sticks from the nearly-empty box I bought last month. These sticks are addictive, and the perfect smoke for the cool nights we have been having in Charlotte.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Woodson said:


> Woah! I smoked a cigar that reminded me of this hot little... :brick:
> 
> alright, alright ... the Camacho® Corojo Diploma... one hell of a spicey smoke!


I have one of those eyeing me from my humi. I need to smoke it!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I just had a Black Pearl Maduro Perfecto...yummy


----------



## jitzy

I just had a nice hemmingway clasic maduro but what was real nice is they have three of us in a van tonight so I gave my boss a oliva sereis g maduro and the other guy had a gurkha black puro. The van looked like something out of a chech and chong movie.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I had lots of good cigars today:
an Oliva Serie V lancero
an 06 Bolivar PC
and a Don Pepin Blue Generosas


----------



## Jonjonmacky

Either a 5 Vegas A or a Don Lino Africa if it comes in..


----------



## RonJ51

In a few minute's from now I am going to lite up an Oliva Series S. I can't wait.


----------



## Webmeister

It's a tad warmer here today, so I fired up an Oliva Serie V Lancero. Nice stick...


----------



## chrisguinther

I just finished smoking a Partagas 898 Varnished, and now I'm enjoying a Vegas Robaina Famoso.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

*Don Tomas Sun Grown*

Smoked the churchill size. Very nice cigar with a little sweetness to it and some nutty flavors. I would highly recomend the medium bodied cigar.


----------



## GatorMike

AF Short Story. I love the Hemmingways.


----------



## Smokincrazy

I had a Tatuaje Zona del este....the east version. Killer smoke!!!!


----------



## Ceedee

Illusione "88" with a Sam Adams Ale. Nice... just wish it wasn't freakin 45º here in Charlotte! 

CD


----------



## alanf

Ceedee said:


> Illusione "88" with a Sam Adams Ale. Nice... just wish it wasn't freakin 45º here in Charlotte!
> 
> CD


45 degrees! -- LOL. I'll take that about now. It's only 21 here and getting colder. I haven't had a cigar in 2 weeks now. So sad... so sad...


----------



## zion698

Had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 ...not bad.


----------



## JO4WVU

i had a gurkha titan toro........it was so/so prob best gurk ive smoke, but one again not too impressed for a 25 dollar smoke


----------



## Woodson

Fuente Anejo reservo 55 maduro, my go to smoke... love em'


----------



## zion698

Finished up the night with some Jamiacan rum and a RP Edge.


----------



## tuelle

Had a cuban Jose L. Piedra that a friend brought me back from Canada the other night. Pretty tasty, but it kind of unravelled towards the end. I guess these are relatively inexpensive machine rolled smokes from what he was saying.

Tonight? I'm thinking a Tierra Del Sol torpedo that's been in the humi for a bit now. With a glass of port.


----------



## happy1

Had a CAO Cirollo and an Isom...RASS!! Hey tuelle I havn'y had that problem with my JPs


----------



## Woodson

tuelle said:


> Had a cuban Jose L. Piedra that a friend brought me back from Canada the other night. Pretty tasty, but it kind of unravelled towards the end. I guess these are relatively inexpensive machine rolled smokes from what he was saying.
> 
> Tonight? I'm thinking a Tierra Del Sol torpedo that's been in the humi for a bit now. With a glass of port.


Nice!


----------



## thisone326

Camacho 11/18


----------



## JohnR

A fairly well-rested Angel 100 right now - it just seemed like the right cigar for the bottle of Port wine I cracked open. The Angel 100 has a fairly dry character, and that seems to pair well with the the sweet rich flavor of the port.

Started off earlier with a Puros Indios Special Aged Pyramid (which was great), and then an unbanded mystery cigar. I think maybe it was a RP second or something. It was a square-pressed torp of some sort.


----------



## GatorMike

Olive MB3. The cinnamon/leather character was great. I need to find more!


----------



## jitzy

I'm enjoying a Tampa sweethearts #4 Maduro, for a bundle cigar its a great smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Going to have my first Ashton Cabinet tonight.


----------



## Lok17

A tat east coast 2 days ago and then yesterday omw into work (had to do an overnight ugh!!!), I fired up a tat Havana VI torpedo shape. They sure were good. Specially the Zon dela este east coast. This cigar will be spectacular in a year or so!!! Stock upnow!!!!


----------



## Woodson

Pepin Garcia 601


----------



## fordkustom

just finished an avo le 05 um um goooood!


----------



## tuelle

tuelle said:


> Tonight? I'm thinking a Tierra Del Sol torpedo that's been in the humi for a bit now. With a glass of port.


Actually. the Tierra Del Sol did nothing for me. The finish was OK, but the draw had a funky (in a bad way) taste. I endured 2/3rd of it then snuffed it and lit up a Partagas Black. Mmmmm. So much better. I love those things. Smoked it 'til my fingers were burning holding the nub.

The port (a Dow's ruby) was excellent. A big mug of Starbucks house blend to finish. It was 20 degrees out. Brrrrr. I'm thankful for the garage...


----------



## Ceedee

RP Nording robusto paired with a Magic Hat Roxy Rolles Winter Hoppy Ale. Yum! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Reserva - *Robusto Grande*


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My first Diamond Crown Maximus:
a Double Corona No. 1!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had a Sol Cubano Sumatra toro last night and also happened to win a Texas Hold em tourny while smokin' it. It may have to be my "go to" cigar for poker night as last time I had one of those while playing poker I won too.:biggrin:


----------



## happy1

had a Cusano maduro on the way to work


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an 06 Montecristo #2.


----------



## thisone326

CAO Bratalia


----------



## zion698

Trinidad Maduro.


----------



## tuelle

Waited a week to have the first Pueblo Dominicano Series II Belicoso #3 tonight from a full box I bought from deuce here. I am so happy I got those from him. The taste of it was wonderful. Rich and flavorful. Consistent from light to nub. Finger burner for sure. Did I mention I was happy? :biggrin:


----------



## Chuffy

Yesterday afternoon: Tatuaje Cabinet. First one of those I have had. Wow! What a smoke! Exceptional flavor; Meaty and peppery. I wonder if some aging would improve it? Can you improve on perfection?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

CAO Black VR Totem from silentjon!!


----------



## jitzy

Right now I'm in the middle of a Coronado (not sure of the name but its the biggest one they make) I didn't really like how it started off but at the half way point I have to say I'm enjoying the hell out of it.


----------



## b128thopen

I have 3 project submitals this morning. Once those are out, I will take a few hours for lunch, have a 5 Vegas "Shorty" and then get back to the grind!


----------



## zion698

Had a Perdomo Champagne this morning. Nice smoke, but massive burn problems.


----------



## Woodson

Opus X as Safeway replaced my shattered windshield... man, a nice cigar.


----------



## tuelle

CAO Black VR Totem. I love those things. Gotta get me a box. I'm down to my last one.


----------



## kevink868

JML 1902 Corona
AF Anejo Reserva No. 48 (on two years rest)


----------



## jquest63

Cacique Miami Toro - Perfect size for a 50 minute commute.


----------



## Lok17

Had a Padilla Obsidian tonight, my first. Started out with good flavor but very quickly it became impossible to keep the wrapper going. I spent the whole time touching up and puffing so often that the whole cigar burnt very hot and bitter.... pretty disapointing. Smoke has potential, I hope my next one doesn't have this issue


----------



## Ratters-cl

I've had two of the Obsidians so far and had a great experience both times. Sorry yours wasn't so good. I know here at least the cold weather has really affected some of my smokes, especially since I'm a rather slow and inattentive smoker. 

Tonite I had a Camacho Corojo Maduro. Much more pepper than I was expecting but a great smoke overall. Very happy.


----------



## kevink868

Cigar.com Corojo Label (DPG)
Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona


----------



## BlueyHK

On a work trip to Shanghai and took the opportunity to enjoy a Siglo VI in the hotels Cigar Lounge. FANTASTIC cigar in a nice lounge. I have had the Siglo VI in my humidor for 10 months now and the wait was worth it.


----------



## mhlatke

Had my first Partagas Spanish Rosado. A very nice smoke - a little tight on the draw and somewhat mild but nice flavor.


----------



## Puffer

Just had a Comacho Corojo.. toro size.. The cigar is a little firm for my liking.. I hadnt had one in a year or so.. i dont remember them being that firm


----------



## jquest63

EO 601 red label robusto - ah commuter bliss!


----------



## happy1

Bucanero Peg Leg on the way to work


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an 05 RYJ Exhibicion #4.


----------



## aljrka

Just smoked a Arturo Fuente Forbidden X...powerful!


----------



## ylo2na

Am going to check out the tatuaje p3...have had that cigar on my mind and want to try it out....good to hear that you enjoyed it and are having a great time....a man after my own cigar-heart! Coooooooooool!


----------



## full count

Chateau Real before lunch and an Oliva O later on.


----------



## JohnR

Safetystogie did a driveby hit on me at work today. I'm smoking the Don Tomas Sun Grown. Probably one of the better Don Tomas I've had...this is a big ole 60 ring monster. You definitely need something to wash this smoke down.


----------



## Ceedee

Well, it's still like 70 freaking degrees here in Charlotte, so I HAD to fire-up the grill. I put on the hardwood charcoal and some Hickory chips for added flavor and cooked up just about the BEST damn burgers I ever made. I needed a good stick and a nice ale compliment said feat. So, I went in and got a Gran Habano Habano #3 robusto and an Eye of The Hawk Select Ale to pair it with. DAMN if that wasn't just the tastiest combo I've had in a while!! Yah for me! 

CD


----------



## jquest63

Tatuaje Noella on the way home. Excellent flavor, great smelling smoke, however draw a little too tight. Very well packed. If draw were better, it was a 9.5/10. Even so, still a 9/10 for flavor and smoke.


----------



## GatorMike

HdM Epicure #2. Still needs some nap time. I'll check back in the summer.


----------



## kevink868

Saint Luis Rey Serie A
La Tradicion Cubana Deluxe Ann'y Corona


----------



## karmaz00

sitting in my smoking room, have a cohiba siglo V1; very good.


----------



## GatorMike

A pic of todays cigar.


----------



## Smokincrazy

Tatuaje Cabuigian (tan bands).....not bad


----------



## JO4WVU

Tatauje J21 Reserva and It was SLAMMIN


The reason i smoke cigars is this Stick, A flavor Bomb very reminiscent of a ISOM Romeo Churchill....

Great Cigar!!!


----------



## zion698

Had my first Punch Champion today ... Won't be the, last great smoke!!:dribble:


----------



## chubzerous

1st break Torano Casa Torano


----------



## kass

Had a gurkha shaggy from Mtmous last night. Awsome cigar!


----------



## full count

Opus X Perfection X. 3 years of aging does wonders. Opus X is one fantastic cigar if you are patient.


----------



## kevink868

Camacho Havana H2. Delicious as always.


----------



## jquest63

Padilla '68 robusto - Excellent way to start the day. Smooth, spicy and rich tobacco flavor. Smoked to da nub.


----------



## SmokinJoe

Had a Cuesta-Rey Sun Grown. It didn't really suit me well. I'd have to say that I like the Cuesta-Rey Maduro better.


----------



## Woodson

La Gloria Cubana Serie R. very nice oily wrapper, will a full bodies spicy draw. 

Hard pull at the end but only had the one so still open for debate.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

smoking the gran habano connecticut #1 this afternoon.


----------



## baboruger

I had the 601 blue and it was a really wonderful smoke, first of many 601's I hope...


----------



## Maduro PiPs

this afternoon.... Onyx Reserve Torp followed by a 2 year old Oliva GRAND Maduro box pressed torp.... 

The Onyx was good...but the OLIVA SMOKED IT!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Wednesday night at Atlantic.... Padilla 1932 Corona followed by a Padron 64 Imperial Maduro....GREAT NIGHT!


----------



## baboruger

Maduro PiPs said:


> this afternoon.... Onyx Reserve Torp followed by a 2 year old Oliva GRAND Maduro box pressed torp....
> 
> The Onyx was good...but the OLIVA SMOKED IT!


Everytime you post I think to myself, there is a live I would like to have...


----------



## Puffer

Ahh.. It was a cold day today.. I went to my B&M shop.. I grabbed a new stogie, one that I hadnt ever had.. What the heck! I threw up the Gurkha Shaggy on the counter.. Paid for it.. Cut the end. Lit it up and threw myself upon the couch to watch some football. Even though it was just Div II teams.. That Gurkha really hit the spot..


----------



## slkr4life

CAO America Landmark. Last one, dammit!


----------



## alanf

I just finished an Aurora 1495 Corona paried with a cup of coffee containing some Amaretto. I sat outside on the front porch watching a really nice, peaceful snow fall. It doesn't get much better!


----------



## zion698

Tonight had a Oliva Serie S Special and a Camacho Select ... the Camacho won out.


----------



## Jonjonmacky

Montecristo Platinum Series Limited 1999 Rothchilde


----------



## sofaman

Finished off the night with a Illusione 68 Great Cigar!!!!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a fine tasting AVO XO this evening!


----------



## ylo2na

Today, I went to Sam's in Tampa and checked out their inexpensive smokes and found some Helix Natural Samplers for a reasonable price. I remembered my first go-round with the Churchill and was totally less-than-impressed with the smoke, but, I couldnt pass up the good price and bought the samplers. Got home, fired one up and it STUNK.......STUNK..........STUNK! The HElix Natural is bad....bad........bad..........! Not once did I get any sort of enjoyment of taste from the first experience or my latest one. WHY would someone, company, make a cigar so badly...? Of course, all of these negatives are for my tasting palate and I apologize to those who find these their favorite sticks....!


----------



## Reverend Mike

Duarte Cameroon Torpedo by La Trinitaria with a St Pauli Girl.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie O.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Had a Los Blancos Criollo last night. It was alright. I put it out at the 3/4 mark because it started to taste like burning rubber and had a terrible burn. Not one for the record books but not the worst cigar I've ever had.


----------



## ylo2na

am out on my deck freezing my tukas, well for Florida it isnt quite freezing...but, I just lit up my 2nd MOYA maduro from Tobacco Depot at $15 per bundle and it is incredibly delicious. I looked it up and found out it is a machine rolled cigar. Was surprised because it looked just like a handmade one. It burned incredibly even, the ash was a nice white, and the draw was very good. As for the taste...great for my palate! I dont ever get all those exotic tastes that guys so aptly describe, but I just know when it tastes good. This one tasted incredibly good for the first cigar and the 2nd is no different. Now, I have incredibly expensive cigars, medium range cigars, low-priced cigars and cigars I havent a clue where I got them from and this Moya stacks it right up there as one of the best smokes I have had. Remember, this is just my opinion and I may offend some people, but, damn, these were two good smokes. There you have it...
Best


----------



## Smokincrazy

I had a 601 Maduro. Nice taste and great after dinner smoke I had a 601 green label yesterday too.


----------



## alanf

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Had a Los Blancos Criollo last night. It was alright. I put it out at the 3/4 mark because it started to taste like burning rubber and had a terrible burn. Not one for the record books but not the worst cigar I've ever had.


Bummer. I was looking forward to try the Blancos line.


----------



## baboruger

alanf said:


> Bummer. I was looking forward to try the Blancos line.


I thought is was a nice cigar when I tried it.

I just smoked a Gurkha Black Puro Nice stick smoke spice and really nice flavors. I'm not big on Gurkha but this one was pretty good.


----------



## tuelle

Just broke into my newly acquired 5 Vegas stash with a Gold torpedo. Really good. Took it to the nub. 5 guys and a gal gathered in the garage around the kerosene heater while whipping 30 degree winds raged outside. Lots of laughing and fun conversation. It's why I smoke...


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Edge Missile Maduro and some unbanded corona while shoveling the damn ice this afternoon!! LOL


----------



## Bullybreed

had a padilla 32 tonite, while watching extras


----------



## CHRIS7891011

alanf said:


> Bummer. I was looking forward to try the Blancos line.


still try em... I might have just had a bad stick. I really wanted to like it and at parts i really did... .then I'd get some odd flavors in there.


----------



## tobacmon

Pulled out a Oliva Robusto I got in a Box Split with Woodson. I figured I would wait and let them rest for a while but in memory of my Va.'s Little Ms. Foxie Lady--Foxie --I would fire one up in her memory...A very tasty treat first thing in the morning. Great Smoke Sam!


----------



## mhlatke

Had my first Trinidad Fundador (thanx to tobacmon!) last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. Not usually a fan of the thinner sticks but this had great flavor, nice pepper taste and tons of thick smoke.


----------



## happy1

RP 92 this am on the snowy drive to work


----------



## zion698

Was short on time this morning ... so I sparked up a Villiger Export. It was pretty good I was surpised. Thanks Mark (Kass)


----------



## jquest63

TNT padron anniv. alternative in a maduro wrapper. Excellent bundle cigar, very tasty and pretty close to the padron.


----------



## Woodson

Fuente Gran Reservas


----------



## acharpe

Smoking a Fuente Hemingway Maduro Untold Story. Love the cigar and this is the first time smoking this vitola. Starts out mild but full of flavor. Builds up very nicely. I highly recommend this one!


----------



## Bullybreed

just had a padilla hybrid while watching 120 min on VH1 classics , great smoke


----------



## Smokincrazy

RP vintage 1990 on the way to work. Tastetee!!!!


----------



## mhlatke

Just nubbed a La Aurora maduro robusto - full bodied smoke, nice bite.


----------



## koolhandk

Last night it was a Davidoff millenium blend robusto...mild and smooth, yet it still had a complex tasty flavor.


----------



## Ceedee

Just finished off a Sancho Panza maduro after doing some yeoman yard work. Forgot just how tasty this little inexpensive smoke was!

CD


----------



## amizzy

Ceedee said:


> Just finished off a Sancho Panza maduro after doing some yeoman yard work. Forgot just how tasty this little inexpensive smoke was!
> 
> CD


Just had my first one last night. You cant beat the flavor for the price point!


----------



## Doogie

rocky patal olde world reserve:whoohoo:


----------



## smokin'Jef

Man, this is getting to be one *loooooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggggg **post!*

Lit up and enjoyed a 5 Vegas Classic robusto while playing chess. In which I'm on a tear of, as of lately, 16 matches of wins in a row. :whoohoo:


----------



## ylo2na

Hi,
For my first smoke of the day, I found a J.L. Salazar torpedo in my humidor and havent a clue how it got there, but, read some reviews and thought I'd try it.....HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!! Great, great taste, though ful-bodied and I like medium to full, and I promptly ordered 3 boxes. Wanted to chop up the rest that was near my nubbins for my lunchtime salad....it is a great smoke. Also, there is an email special for the toro at $64.99 from Cubancrafters.com. Check it out...great smoke! Cant wait for the boxes to get here!


----------



## ylo2na

an update on the site to get the J.L. Salazar toros....you can get them from Cuban Crafters.com....but, you need to go to google, type in J.L. Salazar and move to this site....J.L. Salazar Toro Deal » Cigar Blog: Cigar Reviews, and Talk.....click on this and you will find the $64.99 deal. Go to any other Cubancrafter.com sites and it is $94.99...
Best...


----------



## cody5thou

I am going to enjoy a PLPC!!


----------



## tuelle

My first day off for Christmas vacation celebrated with a Camacho 1962 Perfecto. Huge smoke in such a compact package! Tasty, with some bite but not harsh. Coupled with a steaming mug of Starbucks Gold Coast Extra Bold was perfection!


----------



## howland1998

i had a power torpedo this morning. while running some errands, i'm always surprised at just how much i like these stogies.


----------



## Bullybreed

Had a Padilla Miami (Figgen LOVE them!) while watching tela tequila and had a padilla 48 after soup or salad watching more 120 min on VH1 classics


----------



## zion698

Cubita Spanish Market Select enjoyable inexpensive smoke ... burned extremely slow.


----------



## GriFF-cl

Just finished a Paul Garmirian Gourmet Series Belicoso Maduro (6 1/4 x 52). I received this cigar as a gift. Thankfully, I still have one left! A very nice smoke!


----------



## Bullybreed

Coronado watching even more 120 min on VH1 classics


----------



## Puffer

ahh.. I had my first Anejo today.. I had the corona.. I bought a couple of the sharks..


----------



## chrisguinther

I had a 2006 Saint Luis Rey Serie A....a consistent cigar with mild flavors of sweet cedar and a fragrant smoke.


----------



## happy1

JP Isom and 601 blue label


----------



## GriFF-cl

Gran Habano Connecticut #1, 6 x 54. Bor-ring. Only got 1/3 of the way through before I lost interest. I think I'm officially done with mild cigars. It's not that it's a bad cigar ... it has a consistent draw and a nice burn. It's just that I need more than what this cigar offers. I enjoyed the Habano #3 very much. I also want to try their Corojo #5. My family is arriving tomorrow for the holidays. So as not to "offend" them, I probably won't have a smoke again until the 27th. Bah!


----------



## karmaz00

probley a VR for me tonight


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

perdomo lot 23 churchill!


----------



## MrTapes

chrisguinther said:


> I had a 2006 Saint Luis Rey Serie A....a consistent cigar with mild flavors of sweet cedar and a fragrant smoke.


Oh, Great cigar!!!! I love the serie A. I just pulled the trigger on a cabinet! The 2006 Serie A was my best cigar of this year. I had two boxes of Dec 06 and had to smoke almost all of them because they were so damn good.

Today I smoked a few fuente related items. I started with an 8-5-8 Sun Grown, This was a little harsh and could stand a little humi-time. I have 6 left, they'll rest for a while. Later in the day I had a Tampa Sweethearts #108 Maduro. Damn good for a $1.50 stick! On the way home I smoked a Fuente Hemingway Classic, Maduro. These are great smokes!


----------



## alnpd-cl

Well, I first have to give you a little background on my day. After an especially grueling budget hearing with the business administrator for the city I work for I feel like we went a few rounds with Mike Tyson during his prime! 

Police are expensive, and as a taxpayer I want the most for my money. That said, in the city where I work the barbarians are at the gates and we are the only thing that stands in their way. We do the most with the least in NJ bar none and we don't get paid as well as many suburban cops. 

We asked for 100 more cops and they told us to cut $15 million from our budget! So before I start crunching numbers again to see how we can get through this without hemorrhaging I felt I owed it to myself!

An Opus X Super Belicoso (3 years old +) and a nice glass of Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon! After this combo I'll be able to take on the world!


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Had a Padron 1964 last night... mmm....

today during fishing I had a 5Vegas Gold and then a Casa Blanca somethign or other... it was better then I was expecting.


----------



## Rowdymon

Laugh...well I'm a newb, but I just smoked a Cuvee Blanc...

For one of my first recommended cigars...I rather liked it, although it does heat up towards the end...mayhap I need to start using a punch to slow these beasts down


----------



## Bullybreed

tonite i had a perdomo slow age while listening to the ultra high quality sound of blu ray


----------



## boomerd35

Bout to fire up a Camacho 1962 when I leave the office. It's been a long day. I'm thinkin of brewing some coffee to drink with it on the way home...


----------



## kevink868

CI Legends Yellow with coffee this morning. 

Santiago Cabana Natural Robusto with tea and the end of PIT vs. STL tonight. May be time to reload on these babies, since Island Smoke Shop is running a rare 10% off Xmas special.


----------



## Bullybreed

just had a padilla 48 with some zaya 18yo watching Heaven and Earth and outstandong feudal japan movie


----------



## mhlatke

Just nubbed the hell out of a very tasty 5 Vegas 'A' Apocalypse (6 x 58) - damn near burned my fingers (and I would do it again!).


----------



## karmaz00

how are those 5 vegas cigars never heard of them


----------



## JohnR

mhlatke said:


> Just nubbed the hell out of a very tasty 5 Vegas 'A' Apocalypse (6 x 58) - damn near burned my fingers (and I would do it again!).


Psssssst! Over here!

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=520155


----------



## brightpaths

I had a Quintero Maduro, a great stick that my tobacconist recommended to me today. It was a delight.

Enjoy your Friday, everyone,
Don


----------



## Bullybreed

smoked a perdomo lot 23 and watched the Simpsons movie, really funny.


----------



## Puffer

I am going to start the day off with a gran habano #5 robusto..


----------



## happy1

I started the day with a K Hansontia triple ligero...talking about a stout som a bitch


----------



## chrisguinther

Yesterday I had a Bolivar Royal Corona and an ERdM Lonsdale. Today I'm smoking a Saint Luis Rey Regios.


----------



## zion698

Torano Tribute 2003 maduro.


----------



## mhlatke

JohnRider said:


> Psssssst! Over here!
> 
> http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=520155


My bid is in
(Thanx John!)


----------



## dberge-cl

So, I have the day off and my brother-in-law is in town... so we'll probably end up at Barlow's, my local B&M and I suspect I'll end up smoking a Tatuaje or an LFD.


----------



## kevink868

El Rey del Mundo Flor de Llaneza (M) from 2000.


----------



## chrisguinther

I just finished a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 and am now smoking a SCDLH La Punta.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Smoked A Camacho Slr Yesterday And Today I Got Some Budget Cigars, New Cubas Never Had One Before But If It Is Good I Will Make A Post In The Budget Cigar Section


----------



## Maduro PiPs

At Atlantic Wednesday night....

05 Partagas Lusi
Tatuaje Havana IV Torp


----------



## stlcards

I'm having a Fuente Maduro tonight. It's good so far, I haven't had one in a while.


----------



## JohnR

stlcards said:


> I'm having a Fuente Maduro tonight. It's good so far, I haven't had one in a while.


Lately, I have been exploring the Fuente line and I had a Fuente Maduro in the 8-5-8 size the other night. It just didn't burn or draw very well. I was kind of disappointed. Some others I've had - even from the same batch - were much better. Consistency is something I am looking for.

This morning, I had a Gurkha Fuerte toro which was very very good. And right now, I am having a 5 Vegas Miami robusto, which is performing okay, but is not producing the quantity of smoke I really want. The Gurkhas seem to be consistently great at producing lots of smoke.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

CAO Brazilia along with some tasty Fort Collins Chocolate Stout for me


----------



## Habana-cl

Got home from Indy today and lite up a Illusione 88, very,very tasty but had a little burn problem as all of the Illusione's I have had. Not sure why but it was still mighty tasty. I see a box of those babies soon. Flint


----------



## mhlatke

BeerAdvocate said:


> CAO Brazilia along with some tasty Fort Collins Chocolate Stout for me


That's a great combo!


----------



## CHRIS7891011

karmaz00 said:


> how are those 5 vegas cigars never heard of them


I'm a huge fan of the 5 Vegas Gold... one of my go to smokes when I want something very mild (great in the morning with a cup of coffee!) :biggrin:


----------



## kevink868

Fuente Don Carlos #3, a freebie from a B&M. Just okay. Firm draw, typical cammie profile but with a hint of pencil lead. If I'd paid MSRP on it, I'd probably be killin' it. But as a gimme...


----------



## Tha Criddler

I smoked my first cigar in a month.
I've been ill and I'm still not 100%
Rocky Patel Decade Robusto.
Pretty good smoke for the first half.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl

Tatuaje Havana Robusto last night with the Winter's Bourbon Cask Ale. Quite nice (both).


----------



## stlcards

I had a Bolivar Churchill followed by a HdM ISOM. Gotta love the Aussies getting their fresh stock in the mail!


----------



## Habana-cl

Just had a Tatuaje Noella, MAN those babies are good and just the right size for a wintertime smoke. Flint


----------



## carsbybigd

A Punch robosto and some Jim Beam Rye whiskey on the rocks.


----------



## baba

Had a Bolivar Rubusto (cuban) good cigar, but not a "wow" cigar. Cubans seem to be inconsistent in quality - some great - some so so


----------



## Smokincrazy

Had a La Flor Domin Ligero this morning. It was o.k.


----------



## Bullybreed

Had a slow age this morning with some coffee watching I love the 80's in 3-D on VH1
this is a damn good smoke for the price, the longer it sits the better and better it gets.


----------



## boomerd35

Smoking a Partagas Spanish Rosada at my office. Had to come in today to process payroll. Supposed to be a non-smoking building- but f*ck em. If I gotta work on Christmas Eve while everybody's off, I'm smoking!


----------



## Lok17

Had a Padilla '68 two days ago, and WOW what a fantastic smoke for 5 bucks!!! Definately box worthy!!!


----------



## Webmeister

The time has finally come... I will shortly be waking up the first of two Anejo's I have been saving for the holidays. Had an Illusione 68 this morning to gird my loins before heading out to fight the other last-minute shoppers for a few remaining gifts. Came home to find my mailbox obliterated... again. Another mess to clean up before getting started on the festivities!


----------



## Ceedee

Just brought out a wonderful Anejo Shark I had been saving from last year and pairing it with a little bit of Balvenie Doublewood Scotch! The Anejo is simply wonderful as is the Scotch! Cheers to all CigarLive! 

CD


----------



## Ratters-cl

Had a Camacho Corojo Limited 11/18, a great cigar. Looking forward to having a Camacho Triple Maduro Titan tomorrow.  Hope everyone is having a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## happy1

Doing the Pepin HO thing today Pepin Blacks


----------



## ylo2na

Nice...just finished off two small guys today, the latest a Partagas Series S Esplendido that was just awesome for me! The other was a Camacho 162 Perfecto...both were very nice smokes and a good way to finish my cigar smoking day!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had an Añejo 50 this afternoon. What a nice smoke!


----------



## shrtcrt

I have had two this morning:
CAO America (not bad at all, was surprised)
Onyx Reserve

Heading to the humidor right now for something else and some whiskey. Vacation baby!


----------



## zion698

Gurkha Legend Silver Edition nice smoke. Performed well in below freezing temps. Wrapper didn't crack like other sticks.


----------



## baba

Partigas petit corona from cuba! Good little cigar!


----------



## BlueyHK

I had a Bolivar Royal Corona to celebrate Christmas. Great cigar, however, I did have to re-light a few times.


----------



## m69c44

Had a RP edge..... had to deal with strong winds but good smoke anyway


----------



## tuelle

Had my first ever Oliva Serie V; a double robusto, tonight. Wow. Kinda set my head spinning a bit. Quite a mouthful from light to finish. Big, bold. The ash didn't fall all the way to the end. Me likes...


----------



## louistogie

I smoked my Cohiba Habana, great smoke.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Smoked my first Don Pepin this evening. Blue lable robusto...damn fine stick! Really nice start with deep earthy stuff, now its about midway and quite beefy with a nice flavor profile that speaks to the well matured tobacco.
Enjoying it with Ommegang's Chocolate Indulgence Belgian Stout.
Great combo!


----------



## boomerd35

Couple of Arganese cigars tonight- Maduro Presidente and Nicaraguan Chairman- wonderful smokes.


----------



## zion698

Perdomo Fresco, not bad but for the price ... The Flor de Oliva is better.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Had another san cristabol. Im really digging that cigar. Gotta get me more!


----------



## baba

tuelle
Good to hear something about the Oliva V. Been wanting to try some, but haven't herd much feed back on them.


----------



## Woodson

CAO Brizilia veh veh nice smoke!


Happy Holidays! I'm traveling the southeast until Jan. 1st so will be away from sunny Tampa and daily internet. Hope you and yours a blessed Holiday!


:biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff

baba said:


> tuelle
> Good to hear something about the Oliva V. Been wanting to try some, but haven't herd much feed back on them.


Thats because you got here after the V craze died down a little, I know for at least 3 or 4 months they where talked about all the time! Them and the Camacho Triple Maduro got a hell of a lot of air time.


----------



## baba

What is the best Camacho? I like full bodied smokes - Tatuate - opus - ect.


----------



## kevink868

Had an ERdM Choix Supreme this morning. Bad burn. First from this cab that misbehaved. Bummer.



baba said:


> What is the best Camacho? I like full bodied smokes - Tatuate - opus - ect.


Plenty would bicker with me on this, Baba, but I'm partial to the old "H" series, which is the original Havana blend minus the box press. They're a little tougher to find these days, but I find them to be the most balanced, interesting line under the Camacho flag. The H2 is among my favorite sticks, bar none.


----------



## Smokincrazy

I had a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos. The taste was the ususal strong taste that they're known for but the draw was bad. I usually like a bigger size than those ones


----------



## happy1

Just finished a Partagas from the little island...mighty fine smoke


----------



## karmaz00

carlos torano perfecto today


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had a Cusano Coroho 1997 Torp last night. Great smoke!


----------



## acer_guy36420

Just finished a OpusX Perfecxion No.2...only wish i had a full box of them..:brickthis has been my 25th post may I please be allowed to post on buy\sell\trade?..because someone bloked me from posting there)


----------



## tobacmon

Picked out the Oliva V Robusto this morning with my cup of joe. Really enjoy this smoke and can't wait to get some mo!


----------



## happy1

Cusano Corojo,Pepin JJ


----------



## karmaz00

havent really decided yet. when i do ill let you know. might have to celebrate when team canada win today.


----------



## MMarsden

I had a Gurkha Vintage Shaggy torp last night. It was a bit too spicy for my taste, but the smell coming off of it was fantastic.


----------



## sofaman

Right now I am enjoying a Boli RC, Later tonight I am going with a Illusione 88 witch is quickley becomming my go to stick


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

baba said:


> What is the best Camacho? I like full bodied smokes - Tatuate - opus - ect.


try their triple maduro.'

smoked a lot 23 churchill today.:biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

tobacmon said:


> Picked out the Oliva V Robusto this morning with my cup of joe. Really enjoy this smoke and can't wait to get some mo!


its at a nice price for a high class cigar. i'm waiting for them to chill out in my humi before i break em out!


----------



## thegraduate-cl

had a MB3 today. beautiful smoke


----------



## Habana-cl

Had a Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary this morning with a Coke. Flint


----------



## GatorMike

PLPC for me


----------



## Scoop

RP Sungrown tonight, with Crown on the rocks.

Not to shabby for a poor man!


----------



## Ratters-cl

Triple Maduro 4.5x50. What an amazing smoke. Love these things.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

I am enjoying a Perdomo ESV 1991 Natural. It is a nice medium bodied smoke. Very well balanced.


----------



## zion698

Tried my first Gispert Maduro box press churchill .... had to fight to get a good draw from it. Gave up and lit up another box press; RP Vintage 1990 churchill the draw on that was just a little better. I've decided steering clear of box pressed sticks. The Oliva G maduro is the only one that has been consistent for me. The Vintage 1990 is one of my favorites, but the press doesn't work for me.


----------



## karmaz00

had a RYJ special reserve. it wasnt bad. more of a maduro fan myself.but a plesent smoke


----------



## chrisguinther

Yesterday I had a Cohiba Siglo VI and a Partagas Serie P No. 2. Today I'm smoking a Montecristo Petit Edmundo. It has wonderful flavors but the burn has been off throughout the smoke. It is still very enjoyable.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Trying my 1st Vibe Corojo with some Tommy Bahama Rum & Coke.
Good little smoke, I am pleasently surprised. Nice flavor, burns well, decent price. Im enjoying it. 
FYI - the rum isnt bad mixed with some coke, but not a good sipping rum


----------



## Lok17

Padilla Miami 8&11 in my garage while I surf the board. BTW, it's exquisite!!


----------



## Lok17

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> its at a nice price for a high class cigar. i'm waiting for them to chill out in my humi before i break em out!


The V's are still excellent fresh!!! When I got my box of double toros I let it sit for about a week and started lighting them up. Awesome from the get go!!


----------



## Lok17

zion698 said:


> Tried my first Gispert Maduro box press churchill .... had to fight to get a good draw from it. Gave up and lit up another box press; RP Vintage 1990 churchill the draw on that was just a little better. I've decided steering clear of box pressed sticks. The Oliva G maduro is the only one that has been consistent for me. The Vintage 1990 is one of my favorites, but the press doesn't work for me.


I think you got some bum sticks bud. I myself have never noticed a better or worse draw on box presses. Seems to be the same rate of failure as non box pressed.


----------



## dartfrog

Perdomo 1991 Vintage robusto. Good stuff!
Olifant vodka martini. From Holland, good stuff.


----------



## jam

I am smoking a Cao Italia Piazza 60x6 its a great cigar definety one of my top ladies


----------



## zion698

Lok17 said:


> I think you got some bum sticks bud. I myself have never noticed a better or worse draw on box presses. Seems to be the same rate of failure as non box pressed.


That's good to know cause I love the look and feel of them.


----------



## mhlatke

Been sick so having my first stick in a few days - starting small with a Cibao Perfecto.
Wish me luck:lol:


----------



## karmaz00

good luck..get well


----------



## slkr4life

RP Old World Reserve. Having trouble with the burn, but I am on screen porch and it has been raining for three days straight. Maybe effecting it a little.


----------



## baba

I had a Casa Fuente a buddy broght back from Vegas. Great smoke, to bad you can only buy them in vegas.


----------



## BlueyHK

PSD4 to see 2007 out. Great cigar!


----------



## ylo2na

What is a PSD4?????


----------



## kevink868

Bid farewell to 2007 with a CI Legends Yellow in the morning and a Padron 1926 No. 6 (M) just before midnight. Kicking off '08 with a Nacionales W Churchill (DPG) and a cappucino right this moment.


----------



## tuelle

*Psd4*



ylo2na said:


> What is a PSD4?????


Partagas Serie D No. 4. A Cuban.

Wish I had one...


----------



## brianhewitt

I spent a contemplative afternoon with a Partagas 160, and sent off the old year with an Opus X and champagne. For a minute or two there, I was convinced I was a rich man. I came to my senses this morning and got back to work!


----------



## GriFF-cl

*Oliva Serie G Special G maduro*

Just smoked one of these. Not bad, but I like the Arturo Fuente Short Story better. I'll have to smoke another one after I've gotten over this damn cold/flu/whatever.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Juan Lopez Habana Petit Corona


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Started off with a Los Blanco Maduro, but I didn't finish it because it had burn problems -- just wouldn't burn. According to the B&M owner, it appears this whole box of sticks has the same problem and Los Blanco is taking this box back. Always good to see the mfg. taking steps to correct these types of problems. 

Ended up smoking a Don Pepin Blue label after that one. As usual -- a great smoke!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Sublime..


----------



## Ceedee

Going out to have a RP Decade. Looking forward to it!

CD


----------



## karmaz00

love the partagas series D #4, great smoke


----------



## kevink868

JdN Antano Consul this afternoon, just before the temp got too cold to smoke out there.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking Don Pepin's El Centurion that was gifted to me by Chubz-Thanks Mitchell--never had and you hooked me up, and I love this smoke--Pepins one of my Fav's, and so is Oliva, Tat's , Monte's --but not in this order---


----------



## zion698

First cigar of the the year. So I choose my top smoke. A double corona Coronado by La Flor. Never disappointed with this stick. :dribble:


----------



## JohnR

I have just about finished a Casa Torano toro, and I am eyeing a LFD Double Ligero Maduro Chisel.

I am really enjoying those Carlos Torano Casa Toranos. Definitely a quality stick. I don't find them to be as mild as most people claim they are. They have a nice level of flavor IMHO. I need to try the maddy version and see what that adds to the blend.


----------



## Ceedee

Having an RP Edge Maduro with a nice pot of coffee! Not really cold out today so a perfect afternoon for a ceegar! 

CD


----------



## kevink868

El Original Maduro Robusto this afternoon. El Rico Habano Gran Corona last night.


----------



## LouZava

Had a consuegra last night, will have a Tampa Sweet Heart Maddie tonight.


----------



## karmaz00

going to have a nice Ghurka to celebrate Teams Canadas Gold Medal


----------



## iNDi77

Smoked a C.A.O Italia - Gondola today, excellent smoke, will buy again. Looking forward to smoking an AF Hemingway Short Story tonight....


----------



## Matt257

Im smoking a CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro 1968 - 1998 Robusto. My absolutely fav cigar. Pure Heaven :leph:


----------



## Matt257

chrisguinther said:


> Yesterday I had a Cohiba Siglo VI and a Partagas Serie P No. 2. Today I'm smoking a Montecristo Petit Edmundo. It has wonderful flavors but the burn has been off throughout the smoke. It is still very enjoyable.


I often find the Petit Edmundo to have a bad burn, but not the Edmundo. So i stick to those :lol:


----------



## fordkustom

cabiguan to start the day and now i'm in the middle of a torano signature.


----------



## jitzy

I had my first san cristobal in the robusto size not smart on an empty somach but I liked it.


----------



## GriFF-cl

*Cohiba Espléndidos Churchill 7 x 47*

Cohiba Espléndidos Churchill 7 x 47










My first Cuban. At first, I wasn't particularly impressed, but about 1/3 of way ... wow.

Since I received this as a gift, I was wondering if they were conterfeit. I don't think it is.

As Tracy from the TV show 30 Rock would say ... "I love this cigar so much I wanna take it back behind the middle school and get it pregnant."

And I still have 2 left! Good times!


----------



## Matt257

GriFF said:


> Cohiba Espléndidos Churchill 7 x 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Cuban. At first, I wasn't particularly impressed, but about 1/3 of way ... wow.
> 
> Since I received this as a gift, I was wondering if they were conterfeit. I don't think it is.
> 
> As Tracy from the TV show 30 Rock would say ... "I love this cigar so much I wanna take it back behind the middle school and get it pregnant."
> 
> And I still have 2 left! Good times!


The Esplendidos is a great cigar, although it is a slow starter. Its a nice way to spend a few hours


----------



## cybervee-cl

An Indian Tabac Classic Teepee. It is a nice, mild, 'everyday' kind of smoke. Nothing special, just a nice tasting, mild smoke for when I'm out in the yard watering the plants. 

I wouldn't sit down for an hour and do nothing but enjoy it, but when I'm working in the yard it does the trick.


----------



## CincyBrown

Got a CAO Gold Churchill going...while watching the games. Burned pretty quick, and the ashe was weak....still pretty good.


----------



## CincyBrown

karmaz00 said:


> going to have a nice Ghurka to celebrate Teams Canadas Gold Medal


Gold medal in what?


----------



## slkr4life

R4 Maduro this morning, kind of bland at beginning but not a bad finish. Not my favorite RP. Right now a Coronado by La Flor; got it in a Secret Santa and really it is not too bad. Just fired it up, but looks promising.


----------



## Mtmouse

CincyBrown said:


> Gold medal in what?


Hockey...World Juniors


----------



## LordOphidian

Punch Champion for me. Great for the evening walks my wife and I take since it doesn't take too long to smoke.


----------



## CincyBrown

Mtmouse said:


> Hockey...World Juniors


In that case, I would like to dedicate my CAO Gold, to the USA Bronze!!!


----------



## CincyBrown

CincyBrown said:


> In that case, I would like to dedicate my CAO Gold, to the USA Bronze!!!


Check that....almost, but no CIGAR for the US.


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished a La Gloria Cubana Serie R 5 Maduro and that thing is kicking my butt for some reason. I may need to lay down. WOW. Flint


----------



## fordkustom

just finished a padilla 32 oscuro....YUMMY!


----------



## baboruger

So yesterday I picked up a Vegas Cubanas By Don Pepin Garcia and it was a great smoke, I thought it was wonderful for a $5 cigar. Another Pepin winner!!! I also smoked and illusion and a Pepin Cuban classic at the herf!


----------



## MonkeyDan

For Christmas, I got a huge sampler pack from Corona Cigar Company. I have been firing up their Brand of smokes. Namley, the Natural toros are pretty darn good for the price. Quality construction and good flavor.


----------



## alanf

Yesterday at the Illinois herf I smoked an Arganese Maduro and a Kristoff Maduro Presidente. Both were excellent cigars. I'm going to have to get more of these.


----------



## Ceedee

I couldn't wait any longer and I went in and grabbed a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles robusto that Shelby07 bombed me with and I am putting it to ashes as I type... man what a great cigar! Perfect with my pot of joe on this warm and wonderful Sunday afternoon! Thanks again Mark! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister

A Palmas Puro for me this morning. I dry-boxed these for about a week now, and I can say they smoke much better that way. Since it's my youngest son's 18th birthday, I am selecting something special from the ole humi for tonight after we get back from dinner.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I've got a Saint Luis Rey Serie A. This is one of my favorite cigars in my regular rotation. Smooth, woody, and always consistent.


----------



## Ceedee

Transitioned into a DPG Vegas Cubanas Generosos. A nice smoke... not sure if it compares with the Tat VI, but still a solid choice for the afternoon. 

CD


----------



## Puffer

Just put down a CAO Soprano.. great smoke..


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Had a 601 Habano Oscuro today. To me these have the perfect color band because they taste green to me (this is the 3rd one I have tried and they were all the same). I can tell there are some good flavors there but it starts out so rough and harsh it is hard to get to them. I hoping some age will improve them.


----------



## boomerd35

Patefengreen and I had our 17th anniversary last night and shared some celebratory smokes with Incognito and his wife. Rhonda and I each had a La Aurora 100 Anos and I also had a Tatuaje Cojonu. Loved em both, but I'm not sure they were worth the price.


----------



## GriFF-cl

First, I smoked a Rocky Patel The Edge Missile 5 x 48. Not very impressed. A difficult draw combined with burn problems made this a chore instead of relaxing smoke. I'll have to give this one another try one day.










Since I was growing tired of babying the Rocky Patel, I decided to light up a Diamond Crown Maximus Toro #4 Toro that I received as being a member of the DogWatch Cigar Club. Much better! The draw and burn was flawless. Very nice smoke.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

i had a CAO Criollo and i have to say i had the same exact issues that you had with the RP Edge Missile (difficult draw and burn problems). will definitely try another on another date. was rather disappointed with the reviews being so high with this stick...:mumbles:

dont know which i'll try next (maybe a La Paloma Vintage Reserva). i have to make up for such a disappointing smoke earlier.


----------



## zion698

Had my first La Aroma De Cuba today ... the jury is still out on this one. I have another I'm going to let sit for a while.
Ended the night with a massive Oliva Serie V toro. Great smoke...this is how ligero should be done. Oliva out did themselves with this stick :dribble:


----------



## BlueyHK

Decided to treat myself with a Cohiba Siglo VI from the humidor; it has been in there for 12 months now. Good flavours, however, very loose draw which detracted from the overall enjoyment.


----------



## ylo2na

last night decided to try the Don Kikki green and it turned out to be a nice smoke...am going to try the DK red again and see if that works as well.
This morning, with cafe con leche, pulled out an old standby, Te Amo World Selection Series and it was awesome! Burnt my fingers!


----------



## sofaman

Today I took advantage of the 60 degree weather we are having here in PA, So I went out on the deck and had a Oliva O Double Toro. Great 2 hour smoke


----------



## Bigfoot

Just finishing a CAO Italia Gondola. About to light up a CAO Mx2 Toro


----------



## Matt257

Just about to light up a A.Fuente Gran Reserva #4


----------



## Matt257

sofaman said:


> Today I took advantage of the 60 degree weather we are having here in PA, So I went out on the deck and had a Oliva O Double Toro. Great 2 hour smoke


Now thats a big smoke


----------



## Rocky Rulz

Hey Chris,
I smoked a Ruxor the other day for the first time.I enjoyed it, and lots of smoke. I just finished a Oliva V. Great Stick if you find them.

Wayne


----------



## Smokincrazy

I had a Padron 64 outside on a nice PA day...great tobacco as usual


----------



## kevink868

Fonseca Delicias (ISOM) last night. And my A.M. go-to, the CI Legends Yellow, this morning.


----------



## Lok17

Just finished an Oliva Serie V double robusto... hmmmm it was tasty!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

had my first La Paloma Vintage Reserva about 2 hours ago. very good smoke. rich and leathery. must get more! thanks Chuck


----------



## Will_S

Had a connie #9 for breakfast that an asc'er sent me, might have had some age on it, because it was mighty good with morning coffee. 

For lunch stopped in the local b&m, talked cigars and smoked an hdm rothschild (for comparision to the #9) and really, really liked it, unfortunately, they don't carry roach clips. 

For after dinner an old fashioned #41, supposedly a partagas second, anyway it was a great smoke, nice and sweet and potent.

For a before bed smoke I just finished a connie #15 and everybody says you have to let these sit for a while, but knowing what I do about cigars (nothing) it was pretty darn good with a glass of grape juice.

Man I gotta cut down, I smoked almost 7$ worth of cigars today!


----------



## Matt257

Just lit up a Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend. My first one, so hope its good


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Last night at Atlantic....

Started with a Fuente Work of Art Maduro (1 year + age..) Very nice
Next, Fuente Hemingway Classic Maduro (1 year+ age) Excellent! Better than the WOAM
Finished with a La Flor Ligero L500 Oscuro Cabinet - EXCELLENT! Big Boy smoke there...60 gauge...

Great night....tapped into my fuente stuff which I really dont do often for some reason since I needed a break from the Nic/Cuban tobacco.....it was a excellent choice.


----------



## GatorMike

Just fired up a PLPC!


----------



## kevink868

Yesterday: Flor de Gonzales Gold (Miami) Robusto, Habana Leon "A"
Today: Pueblo Dominicana #3, 5 Vegas Miami Robusto


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying an Illusione cg:4 while doing some computer work out in the garage... man this is an awesome cigar!

CD


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

edge maduro. gifted to me. i think they always taste better that way.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

RP SunGrown this afternoon during a nice neighborhood walk with my wife and daughters.....cant pass up a 65 degree afternoon in January in NY!!  I feel the Sungrowns are good..but hit or miss sometimes....


----------



## mjohnsoniii

just lit up a Don Jose. not a Greycliff or CAO America, but for the price, i'd smoke one everyday...lol


----------



## genettim

just started on a rocky r4 maduro.... so far, i'm impressed!


----------



## zion698

Maduro PiPs said:


> I feel the Sungrowns are good..but hit or miss sometimes....


I have had the same experience.


----------



## JohnR

I managed to sneak a 5 Vegas A petite corona at lunch...not bad. First up tonight was the Camacho 1495 Series Corojo - awesome, great flavor and tons of smoke. Finishing up tonight with a Flor de Oliva Maduro robusto - a fine tasty maduro at an unbeatable price.


----------



## CTDavis

decided to treat myself to a little midnight snack!


----------



## zion698

Had a Sopranos Associate tonight.


----------



## slkr4life

Smoking a Camacho Legend. First one and just started it, but got a good feeling about this one.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had a Gran Habano #5 Gran Corona earlier today.


----------



## mhlatke

Nubbed a Tat Verocu No. 2 (Exclusivo Zona del Este) - part of my Secret Santa gift from tx_tuff. What a great full-bodied smoke! Over 90 minutes of smoking joy that I did not want to end. If I had smaller fingers, I probably could have gotten a few more puffs out of it!:biggrin:


----------



## baba

Had an Anejo rubusto - Yum! if only I could get a steady supply!


----------



## Lok17

Having my first Padilla '48 right now. It is a good smoke but I would prefer a Miami or '64 to it.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

dont know yet. enjoying my last couple weekdays off work. slept in this morning. havent had my first of the day yet. thinking of maybe Quintero Maduro.


----------



## GriFF-cl

*Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Maduro 4.5 X 46*

Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Maduro 4.5 X 46










This cigar was simply awesome. The natural I smoked last night was very good, but the maduro was excellent. I'm finding I like cigars with a subtle sweet finish, which this cigar has perfected. It was cold(ish) and damp outside, but I endured so that I could get to the nub. I'm in love. I'm currently scouring the Internet for the best deal in a box of these works of art.


----------



## GatorMike

GriFF said:


> Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Maduro 4.5 X 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cigar was simply awesome. The natural I smoked last night was very good, but the maduro was excellent. I'm finding I like cigars with a subtle sweet finish, which this cigar has perfected. It was cold(ish) and damp outside, but I endured so that I could get to the nub. I'm in love. I'm currently scouring the Internet for the best deal in a box of these works of art.


Top 5 cigar IMO. I like it because it delivers a lot of flavor, but its short so I don't have to spend a lot of time.


----------



## full count

GriFF said:


> Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Maduro 4.5 X 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cigar was simply awesome. The natural I smoked last night was very good, but the maduro was excellent. I'm finding I like cigars with a subtle sweet finish, which this cigar has perfected. It was cold(ish) and damp outside, but I endured so that I could get to the nub. I'm in love. I'm currently scouring the Internet for the best deal in a box of these works of art.


I know exactly what you are talking about. But before you buy these try the exclusivo. Its just slightly more money, but a better smoke (IMHO). Its a little bigger and allows the cigar to develop. You will be suprised. Both are excellent smokes though. For pricing and service try Tower Cigars (I believe they are out of stock right now but Mark usally has a good supply) also try TNT. They are the 2 of my Padron "go to's".

Ever since I smoked the Exclusivo it has remained 1 of my top 5. Thats counting the natural and maduro as 1. Its a mood thing.


----------



## full count

Damn, I got sidetracked. I was sick for a few days so I had to make up for lost time. I started with a AF Corona, then I had a El Rey Del Mundo that I was gifted from Chubzerous-*Thanks **Chubz-* a big flavorful smoke. I ended up with a RP Edge Sumatra. it was a nice day.


----------



## louistogie

GriFF said:


> Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Maduro 4.5 X 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cigar was simply awesome. The natural I smoked last night was very good, but the maduro was excellent. I'm finding I like cigars with a subtle sweet finish, which this cigar has perfected. It was cold(ish) and damp outside, but I endured so that I could get to the nub. I'm in love. I'm currently scouring the Internet for the best deal in a box of these works of art.


heres some links

http://www.seriouscigars.com/Cigars/Padron-Cigars.asp#1926

http://www.cigarplace.biz/shopping-cart.cfm/ses_/c,list,x,64,2060,x,x,x,x/Padron/Padron 1926 Serie/


----------



## baboruger

I had a CAO America that was resting. I liked it better than the first couple I tried, still nowhere near as Full Bodied as they said, but a nice tasty smoke.


----------



## smokin'Jef

My Ol' stand by - 5 Vegas Classic robusto while watching the Wild vs. Red Wings. Wild won in a shoot out! :whoohoo:


----------



## Fr8dog

Fundacion de Ancestral Vuelta Abajo 1940

Cabaiguan Guapo


----------



## Smokincrazy

Joya de Nicaragua. I like cigars from Nicaragua.


----------



## zion698

Had a DPG Cuban Classic just before the rain hit ... one of my top five.:dribble:


----------



## baba

Tatuate Vecru #1 Great smoke, an evening treat.


----------



## m69c44

just finish a 5 vegas Panatela.... not bad


----------



## Matt257

Cohiba Esplendidos. Hard day at work, I deserve 2 1/2 hours of heaven :lol:


----------



## FrankPerson

Well, just finished one of the new Monte's: Puritos. But it was kinda puny, think I'm gonna smoke one of my Cusano's tonight in the name of solidarity with my fellow smokers in NorthAmerica. Even if you don't have immidiate access to Cuban sticks you sure are well provided with all the goodies from Central America...most of the brands is non-accessible in Europe.

Have a great weekend,

Frank


----------



## Jonjonmacky

I seriously dont know... im so confused!!!


----------



## GriFF-cl

Ashton VSG Robusto 5 1/2 x 50










Excellent smoke! Wonderful draw and flavor. This cigar will be in my regular rotation from now on.


----------



## mikejh-cl

i want to smoke something today but its still so cold here, have some vsgs that have been away for a year now...


----------



## GriFF-cl

matt257 said:


> Cohiba Esplendidos. Hard day at work, I deserve 2 1/2 hours of heaven :lol:


Man, I love that cigar! I still have 2 left (gifted at Christmas). I'll be going on holiday in Germany in August ... hopefully I can find a shop to pick up some more.


----------



## GriFF-cl

mikejh said:


> i want to smoke something today but its still so cold here, have some vsgs that have been away for a year now...


We've been blessed with some very mild weather here in NC, so I've been able to sit on my porch without freezing my arse off. Next week will be a different story however ...


----------



## Fr8dog

Fonseca Sun Grown No. 2

Vegas de Fonseca Robusto


----------



## kevink868

El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Maduro on a year's rest. It's getting there. It takes these things a while to get that rich, dark chocolatey thing working full-on.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Indian Tabac Maduro. Tryin my best to finish it. But the draw is terrible. about half thru and i feel like the lungs are about to collapse. i think this one is about to be given to the Gods as a sacrifice

:mumbles:


----------



## cybervee-cl

Today, I had the distinct pleasure of smoking a smaller (5 x 42?) Bolivar ISOM that I accidentally brought back with me from Europe. :biggrin:


----------



## ylo2na

Good morning! Just received my Don Lino Kiboku's a few days ago and finally found the courage to start my day with this beautiful smoke! I just admired the box for two days before I opened it! Everything I have read says it is an outstanding cigar and after my first 1/4 inch, the printed word was not wrong! It is wonderful...! Very mild for me, yet listed as medium to full....! To describe the tastes, well, I havent a clue but just dam good, and, certainly is "more equal than other cigars"! For me, I am circling the bases with this one and hope the rest hit homeruns, too! The packaging is in the class of the CAO Vision (I think that is the lighted, humidor box). For me, it will be a collector's item. The Kiboku is contructed beautifully, has a great draw, an excellent burn and has a grey/white ash. Sorry to be so wordy, but this is a great smoke and well-worth the $$$ to purchase. Dont miss it!


----------



## happy1

ylo2na said:


> Good morning! Just received my Don Lino Kiboku's a few days ago and finally found the courage to start my day with this beautiful smoke! I just admired the box for two days before I opened it! Everything I have read says it is an outstanding cigar and after my first 1/4 inch, the printed word was not wrong! It is wonderful...! Very mild for me, yet listed as medium to full....! To describe the tastes, well, I havent a clue but just dam good, and, certainly is "more equal than other cigars"! For me, I am circling the bases with this one and hope the rest hit homeruns, too! The packaging is in the class of the CAO Vision (I think that is the lighted, humidor box). For me, it will be a collector's item. The Kiboku is contructed beautifully, has a great draw, an excellent burn and has a grey/white ash. Sorry to be so wordy, but this is a great smoke and well-worth the $$$ to purchase. Dont miss it!


Don Lino makes some damn good smokes IMO..Had a Juan Lopez last night and started the day off with a La Corona anniv 1845,it was a gift to me and not bad.......Who makes these?????


----------



## ylo2na

an udate on my latest post re: Africa Kiboku...I started out by saying that the Kiboku was mild, sweet...nice, even though listed as med to full. Well, about 1/2 way through the medium/full finally kicked in and it is sort of kicking my "newbie" arse! Yikes! What a surprise for me because I am certainly feeling a "buzzero"! The nifty taste continues but it has taken on a new dimension....! Almost feels like I am smoking another cigar, but with the same taste! How the hell do they do that when they make these?


----------



## happy1

ylo2na said:


> an udate on my latest post re: Africa Kiboku...I started out by saying that the Kiboku was mild, sweet...nice, even though listed as med to full. Well, about 1/2 way through the medium/full finally kicked in and it is sort of kicking my "newbie" arse! Yikes! What a surprise for me because I am certainly feeling a "buzzero"! The nifty taste continues but it has taken on a new dimension....! Almost feels like I am smoking another cigar, but with the same taste! How the hell do they do that when they make these?


Gonna have try one of these


----------



## Lok17

mikejh said:


> i want to smoke something today but its still so cold here, have some vsgs that have been away for a year now...


Fire them up!!! I def. enjoy the VSG's before they settle too much. I like the raw flavors and smack you in the face full bodiedness that these have while they are still semi younger.


----------



## koolhandk

Had a padron 64 exclusivo maduro with a cappucino...fantastic.


----------



## kevink868

Last night a cigar.com Corojo Label by DPG. 

This morning, a DPG Blue Label Generosos (6 x 50). I've had this one resting for 11 months now, and it makes a huge difference. The first couple I smoked were sharp and lacked balance, but these are rounding out well now.


----------



## Matt257

Tonight its a Perdomo Estate Selection - Regente Maduro, has a really tasty looking dark wrapper


----------



## kevink868

Ooh, delivery day! ROTT, a Romeo y Julieta Tubos #2 (ISOM), coated in plume no less. Delicious.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Ashton San Cristobal...I managed to make it 2 weeks between having one of these. I could smoke one every day (if I had the $ that is!).


----------



## nativetexan_1

Mr. B's Handmade - Magnum


----------



## GriFF-cl

Oliva Serie V Belicoso 5 x 54










After reading all the raving reviews about this cigar, I was a little underwhelmed. Still a very nice smoke. The draw was a little tighter than I prefer and the volume of smoke was less than the Ashton VSG I had yesterday.

The last three days I've enjoyed some high quality smokes ... Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Maduro, Ashton VSG Robusto and the Oliva today. I like the Padron the best. Good times :biggrin: !


----------



## alanf

It was actually a pretty nice afternoon. The temperature was in the mid 30s with very little wind. I built a fire in the ole fire pit and was fairly cozy. Since I had a CAO America Monument just looking at me in the humidor, I decided to obey its call.

CAO America Monument - This is a good looking cigar and has a great presentation. However, mine had some construction problems once I starting smoking. The darker Connecticut wrapper started to tear and unravel near the burn line. Now this could be due to the cold, so I'm giving it the benefit of doubt. The taste was wonderful but the draw was a little tight. I tend to have this problem with torpedo shaped cigars. Cutting it again resulted in a much better draw. By the time I was 1/2 way done, the wrapper and draw problems were gone and the flavors really picked up but never reached what I would call full-bodied. It was in the medium to full range. I need to pick up a few more of these and smoke them in more ideal conditions.

My second cigar was a Los Blancos Sumatra. This too was a wonderful cigar. I had no burn or wrapper problems. A couple of weeks ago I tried the Maduro wrapped one and I must say that, while the maduro one wasn't bad, I felt this one was better. I now feel the need to try the other wrappers in this line.

During my smoke I listened to the Dog Watch Social club and the Skeptics Guide to the Universe. My beverage was an ice cold Pepsi! The hours just flew by. 

All in all it was a very relaxing and enjoyable afternoon. Sometimes winter is like that!


----------



## ylo2na

I liked what you had to say about your afternoon, especially the last sentence..."Sometimes winter is like that!" I notice when I share time with others smoking a cigar, I have many moments that are incredibly pleasant....most of the time, smoking a cigar with a friend is like that! 
Best,


----------



## cybervee-cl

An Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Grande Natural. Very nice. I like the Super Fuerte line the best. It was very smooth, with lots of thick, white smoke, and a hint of sweetness. It burned unevenly about half way down, but with a little puffing it started to burn straight again. The taste was slightly stronger for the final third, but it still retained the sweetness that I like.


----------



## Paesano

So many awesome cigars, so little time. This is the post to be at for a shopping list. You guys are killing me. It's time to rummage thru the humi.


----------



## Webmeister

Yesterday I was picking out a bunch of cigars to take up to the cabin with this weekend. I came across a bunch of Camacho Diplomas I bought last summer at our regional herf in Statesville. What a great cigar! I had one this morning and they were even better than I remember. Tonight, it is a little cooler so I smoked an Illusione 68. After a dinner of home-made pepper steak, I plan to smoke a couple of ISOM's to cap off the evening.


----------



## alanf

Webmeister said:


> Yesterday I was picking out a bunch of cigars to take up to the cabin with this weekend. I came across a bunch of Camacho Diplomas I bought last summer at our regional herf in Statesville. What a great cigar! I had one this morning and they were even better than I remember. Tonight, it is a little cooler so I smoked an Illusione 68. After a dinner of home-made pepper steak, I plan to smoke a couple of ISOM's to cap off the evening.


The Diplomas are a great cigar, as are the Illusiones.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

CAO Criollo. this is my second (not today, though). the first had a very tight draw and couldn't enjoy it a whole lot. this one was OUTSTANDING!!! as a matter of fact, i'm looking online now to find a nice bundle...any suggestions?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

today i am doing the first run of the green 601 robusto. i look forward to lighting her up!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

I had a new one today -- a Montecristo Cabinet Selección Belicosos. It's supposed to be a full bodied cigar, but because of the exceptional smoothness, it seemed more like a medium smoke to me. It burned really well with a nice white ash. Will definitely grab some more of these.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

this green label is a full bodied 601!


----------



## zion698

Had a Flor De Oliva from my new fully functional humidor today. What a difference a good humidor makes. Greatest two dollar smoke there is IMHO.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

the Flor De Oliva. definitely a go-to smoke!


----------



## Ceedee

Gran Habano Corojo #5 robusto after dinner! A wonderful, tasty smoke it was! 

CD


----------



## ylo2na

started this morning with a Viejo Tradicion (Nestor Plasencia has something to do with this)...very bad draw, had to put it down, but, last one I had was just great. Very inexpensive smoke ...LILBROWN.com has them on sale for about $35. Went to a Te-Amo World Selection Series and it was a wonderful choice and smoke. Excellent smoke for the price...


----------



## Lok17

Had a delicious 601 Blue lable last night while watching the Patriots take one more step to perfection....GO COLTS!!


----------



## GriFF-cl

Hoyo de Monterrey 75 Edition Commerative Selection

Got this cigar from the DogWatch Cigar Club. Oddly, I can't find any information about this cigar :baffled:. It was an excellent smoke.


----------



## Ceedee

Going with a CAO MX2 Beli. Nice smoke for this cool evening. Paring it with a Sam Adams Black Lager. Love this combo so far... 

CD


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Well, I started the morning with a Fuente Chateau Fuente maduro, I had an Acid Nasty in the afternoon. I hate flavored cigars, especially the Acid line, but I got a fiver free so I thought is was time to bite the bullet and give one a whirl. They've been hiding in the back of the humi since last July and I stumbled across them today when I was doing some re-arranging and thought, "Why not?" they aren't too bad actually, I wouldn't buy any, but they are a nice, short smoke for a cup of tea or a light coffee. I'm going to round out the night with a Tatuaje Serie P P1. I love those sticks...MDD.


----------



## m69c44

This morning had a Quintero Maduro and this afternoon has 5 vegas shorty...both nice smokes... Not sure about tonights cig.


----------



## elmomac

Friday night I had a AB Maxx - first time for this one and was very impressed, in fact I went out Sat morn and got a couple more.

Sat during the game - another Maxx - I'm a believer in AB Maxx. During the late game after a great dinner I had a CAO Criollo.

Sun - had some chores so I missed a smoke during the bolts vs colts but made up for it. I just finished my first La Gloria Cubana.

The playoffs have been great so far but this weekend's biggest winner...

La Gloria...G L O R I A !!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

started out the day with a *Belinda Spanish Twist*. kinda loose but definitely a decent smoke. rounding out the playoffs with a *La Rosa Especial Habana Royale Medium Brown*. very nice full bodied smoke with stout flavors of wood and earth. could be a worthy go-to smoke.


----------



## Chubno

I had a Saint Luis Rey Serie G watching the game today.
I think I had a better smoke then the Cults played.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I need to have SOMETHING today... It's been over a week.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I need to have SOMETHING today... It's been over a week.


wow Chris, isnt that a first?


----------



## cybervee-cl

I try to smoke at least one a day on the weekends. Today it was a Mayorga that was given to me by a fellow BOTL. Glad I always smoke _after_ eating something. Nice and rich, a strong smoke. I may pick up a couple of these for the future.


----------



## slkr4life

Last Perdomo Lot 23 from a CBid 5 Pack. Not a bad purchase at all.


----------



## zion698

Had my second La Amora De Cuba today ... It had some nice flavors that I like. But this smoke gave me a headache both times. I smoke a number of full body cigar. This one didn't same that strong, more medium to full. But the after effects is a headache every time. I had to cross that one of the list .


----------



## kevink868

ERDM Choix Supreme (ISOM).


----------



## ylo2na

I started for bed with an ending smoke, La Finca, which I enjoyed thoroughly, but, got caught up in the UNC/NC State basketball game and felt the urge for another smoke. So, I dug around in the humi and found this AVO maduro calling, which I picked up from a friend. Great cigar, full bodied, though it reads medium to full. Nice burn, great draw, taste started out great and got better as I smoked it. I must admit, it did kick my butt a little near the end, but, was well worth it. Definitely a late evening smoke, especially for me.
Best


----------



## mhlatke

In honor of the Giants win over Dallas, I enjoyed a Camacho Triple Maduro torpedo - very nice smoke.


----------



## nativetexan_1

Mr. B's Lonsdale.


----------



## tuelle

Spent last week at Disney World with the family. My sons and I had some nice smokes. 601 Blue, Davidoff Grand Cru, AF Hemingway Short Story, La Aurora Prefidoro Corojo, CAO Cameroon, Rocky Decade & Sun Grown, La Gloria Cubana Miami, Diamond Crown Maximus. Spen too much at Sosa and City Walk Cigars, but it was worth it. It was a really nice week.


----------



## ylo2na

started the day with a Brazilia Samba...awesome smoke!


----------



## kevink868

"Blue Label" Robusto from those geniuses at Gran Habano. Closest in flavor/body to their GH #3. Has that tangy quality that all of their blends share (except the 3 Siglos). Anyway, a great buy at auction pricing, $13 for the sampler (8).


----------



## boomerd35

Upmann Signature Maduro Magnum 50 at lunch. Not bad at all.


----------



## Matt257

Cohiba Siglo VI for me


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

I started with a CSB Cuban Bundle. This is one of the better bundle cigars. Very smooth and I would say medium in strength. I don't know if I will have another one today, but if I do the CAO Americana looks good.

Later

The Dude


----------



## zion698

Started the morning of with an Flor De Oliva Corojo. Great smoke!! Oliva cigars to me are in my top three cigar makers. They make so many quality smokes under the seven dollars range ... Many under the five dollars range ... Some as low as three bucks. The Serie V, G, O, Flor De Oliva, etc. You just can't go wrong with their stuff. Any new smoker that wants to experience what a good cigar tastes like, but doesn't have a lot to spend should get well acquainted with the Oliva line. :redface:


----------



## sofaman

This morning I started the day off with a Padron 2000 Natural


----------



## zion698

sofaman said:


> This morning I started the day off with a Padron 2000 Natural


Great choice!!


----------



## Smokincrazy

I had a great smoking weekend. I had two Oliva Master blend 3's. I also had a RP sungrown and a Zino Platinum to start the day on Sat. I even bought a San Cristobal at the B&M for $2.50!!! Yesterday I had a Torano Exodus 1959 and today I'll have a Padron 64. I've been smokin like a champ.


----------



## happy1

Started my day with a CAO Maduro


----------



## boomerd35

Perdomo Slow aged at lunch.


----------



## Chuffy

boomerd35 said:


> Perdomo Slow aged at lunch.


Boomer, how do you like the Slow Aged? Have you smoked a few? I never tried one.


----------



## boomerd35

BadMormon said:


> Boomer, how do you like the Slow Aged? Have you smoked a few? I never tried one.


Yeah, I like em. I've had a few and I find them smooth and creamy. It's got a good amount of body, but not strong or spicy. Bullybreed turned me on to them, and I bought a bundle pretty cheap thru cbid.


----------



## Matt257

CAO Gold Label today.


----------



## Bigfoot

have had two gold label corona gordas already today! Love that cigar.


----------



## Ceedee

Rocking it out with an Illusione cg:4. I really wish I had an endless (ENDLESS) supply of these... DAMN they are good! 

CD


----------



## baboruger

Ceedee said:


> Rocking it out with an Illusione cg:4. I really wish I had an endless (ENDLESS) supply of these... DAMN they are good!
> 
> CD


I'm going to go with the Series V lancero...


----------



## Matt257

Bigfoot said:


> have had two gold label corona gordas already today! Love that cigar.


It is a great cigar, A awesome way to spend 2 1/4 hours


----------



## jam

I smoked a CFO by Oliva for lunch and smoking a Sancho Panza now


----------



## oldpirate-cl

I bought a sampler from Thompson a while back which included something I never heard of -- a Belmondo Vintage Reserva. Turns out it was one of their own cigars, which I've not had much luck with, but this one was different. I thought I'd give it a try and really enjoyed it! Very tasty, got better the longer I smoked it. Started out a llight hay aroma and turned into a warm, chacolately taste. Nice tight ash too. It got a little hot at the end, but I smoked it down to the nub. I was in the car and enjoyed a diet Pepsi with it. Very nice and a real surprise. Might have to buy a few more!


----------



## ytford

Todays smoke a Gurkha Boer.


----------



## Matt257

Im smoking a Jose L Piedra Cazadores, its a cheap cuban (by cheap I mean cheaper than the others :lol: ) The construction is abit shabby, but its a good smoke


----------



## ylo2na

started this morning with an Oliveros 1927 vintage....with a cup of Bustelo coffee. Smoked one last night and it really turned me on with a great taste, so I decided to continue the pleasure.....IT CONTINUES! These are on CBID all the time and you can pick them up for a fair price...cool smoke, tasty...delicious! Of course, this is based upon my palate. As a side note about Oliveros....I have ordered tons of (not smoked, yet) of Oliveros and I havent been disappointed yet! Great cigar!
Would appreciate any responses regarding this line from others....
Best


----------



## ytford

ylo2na said:


> started this morning with an Oliveros 1927 vintage....with a cup of Bustelo coffee. Smoked one last night and it really turned me on with a great taste, so I decided to continue the pleasure.....IT CONTINUES! These are on CBID all the time and you can pick them up for a fair price...cool smoke, tasty...delicious! Of course, this is based upon my palate. As a side note about Oliveros....I have ordered tons of (not smoked, yet) of Oliveros and I havent been disappointed yet! Great cigar!
> Would appreciate any responses regarding this line from others....
> Best


Im a big fan of the Oliveros Habana Premier Selection and the Padrino is and interesting smoke burns a bit long though.


----------



## sofaman

I have some extra time this morning so I am smoking a Oliva Serie O Double Toro.


----------



## boomerd35

Last night had a CAO America with some Wild Turkey. Perfect match. I've only been smoking on my drive home lately since it's been cold outside. This was the first cigar I've really sat down and enjoyed in awhile. And the America was VERY enjoyable.


----------



## zion698

Had a CAO Brazilia this morning.


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a Avo Classic Piramides this morning and a Padron 5000 maddie after lunch!


----------



## ytford

Since its morning here for me, I had a RP 90 Euro this morning with my pot of Coffee gravy. Had to smoke it outside in 15 degree temps though. Designated smoking areas suck.


----------



## jam

I am smoking a alec bradley curve right now


----------



## GatorMike

Nothing, its been raining the past few days.


----------



## Jason Brown

This is belated but anyways we had a heat wave (if you can call 8-10 degrees celsius a heat wave) last week and I managed to sneak in 4 cigars. I don't usually get many in during the winter here.

Last week I had:

La Aroma De Cuba Corona Minor
Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Petite
Macanudo Maduro Ascot


----------



## RonJ51

I just had a LFD chisel with some Eagle Rare bourbon to warm the insides on a cold night in Cleveland.


----------



## JohnR

RonJ51 said:


> I just had a LFD chisel with some Eagle Rare bourbon to warm the insides on a cold night in Cleveland.


Now THAT is a powerhouse combo! Good call.


----------



## Webmeister

Today I had a HdM Hoya de Tradicion - not bad for a mild-med smoke. Construction, appearance, and burn were all excellent. I like my cigars with a little more complexity though. It's starting to snow and getting pretty nipply outside, so tonight I'm having a Tatuaje Angeles for a short smoke with a big mug of latte before bedtime.


----------



## mhlatke

Felipe Gregorio Dos Capas - a beautiful candy-cane striped wrapper, good construction, an easy draw and very mild flavors and strength.


----------



## kevink868

Padilla '68 Robustos for the last couple of days. Four of them. Delicious blend when they draw and burn right, but the construction's scaring me off of a box purchase.


----------



## ytford

2148 here and smoking a Leon Jimenes Maduro and drinking an Irish coffee extra irish (jameson not baileys).


----------



## ylo2na

started with a Diablo picante, which kicked my butt (only rated a medium smoke, but dont believe that) the first 3rd. The rest of the smoke was great except it went out a lot. Maybe it was me, but, had to relight several times. Next, still wanting to smoke, opened some Nicaraguan Creams which just got in from the Devil site and wanted to try them. Put it out after 3 or 4 minutes. Continued on with a Legends from Don Pepin and am smoking it right now. Somewhat disappointed, but hanging with it. Maybe it needs to be "aged" a little because it is a "newbie" from the Devil site from a few days ago. Will update when I finish....yikes, 3 cigars already and it isnt even noon! Well, one didnt count, and the Diablo was teeny-tiny....always trying to rationalize my cigar intake!
Best


----------



## mitro-cl

La Perla Habana Maduro perfecto. A very nice smoke. I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## oracle202

*Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Maduro*, a rare and fantastic smoke. You can read my reviews on my blog here: http://cigarstars.blogspot.com as I usually upload a new review every other night.

I just recently reviewed that Hoyo de Tradicion Webmeister was talking of, I agree that it is not a very complex cigar, basically a one note tune, but the note it plays (leather if I remember correctly) it plays very well.


----------



## degarbie

Yesterday I had a RP Nording Torpedo, they're coming along nicely after a couple of months rest in my humidor.


----------



## mitro-cl

On to a Pepin Blue Label Invictos (robusto). Not much to be said, typical excellent Pepin.


----------



## boomerd35

RP Sun Grown at lunch. Where have you been all my life, Sun Grown? Gotta get more of these!


----------



## Architeuthis

Punch Gran Puro Magnum for lunch...


----------



## sofaman

I needed something diffrent today and the only place that sells cigars in my small town is a Choice gas station. They only carrie Alltidas products so I went with a Maria Guerrero Corona. Not to bad it has decent camaroon flavor.


----------



## zion698

Had a La Gloria Cubana Serie R ... nice smoke.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Not sure what the brand is. I found a few of these sticks at the back of my local B&M. The wrapper's were completly yellowed over so I knew they were at least 3 years old. The celophane acutually crumbled. Lit up the stick and wow was it smooth and tasty. Hint of chocolate and spices were dancing around my tounge.


----------



## kevink868

Canon by Bucanero. Interesting stick. Strong, a little musty with a distinct cherry note, but the flavor faded on the second half.


----------



## ksnake

Oliva Serie 'V' Belicoso with a scotch after work. Will need another scotch, this thing will take a while. Dinner will have to wait. :biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

ryj habana churchill. great smoke, great flavor, great construction. glad i got the box of them!


----------



## Smokincrazy

Don Pepin Cuban classic...they never disappoint me


----------



## ylo2na

Carlos Torano Noventa 90.....great cigar!


----------



## mikedaddy

Smokincrazy said:


> Don Pepin Cuban classic...they never disappoint me


Super great cigar. It was the first box I bought!


----------



## ytford

Todays lunchtime smoke Cuesta Ray Centro Sun Grown Torp. Pretty decent smoke not on par with a La Aurora Pref. Emerald but still a decent smoke.


----------



## kevink868

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> ryj habana churchill. great smoke, great flavor, great construction. glad i got the box of them!


Hell yeah! In my AT Top 5 for sure. Good score.


----------



## mitro-cl

Funny... I'm smoking a RyJ Short Churchill this morning. I usually save the Habanos for Friday.


----------



## mitro-cl

I'm smoking an exquisite HDM Excalibur Royal Sterling. It must be 3-5 years old. The cello is somewhat yellow and its got a bit of plume. What a nice surprise to find buried in the ol' desktop!


----------



## kevink868

Old Powder Keg Torpedo, circa 2002. Awesome smoke.


----------



## degarbie

Camacho Coyolar Torp in natural, I'm loving it so far. It started out spicy and rich and just now it's picking up a nice barnyard taste, and I'm only 2" in. Looking forward to what else it'll hit me with


----------



## oracle202

*Torano Exodus*

*Torano Exodus 1959 Silver Robusto - Read my review on my blog later tonight...*


----------



## ylo2na

Started the day with Carlos Torano Noventa 90 and moved on to a Rocky Patel RP4 maduro, which kicked my ass and set me back for a few hours. After dinner, I tried an El Mejor Espresso torpedo and my palate was whipped from the RP4. Only got a few good inches, if that, from that smoke. Wanting to smoke, I lit up CAO extreme petite cigarillo (sucked, too), still a carryover from the RP4, I think. Not giving up, I went to a really mild cigar, the Moya, my go-to when all else fails with the palete....so far, it hasnt failed me. Though a good, but tough smoke for m3, Rocky's RP4 hurt me today! Someday, I will figure out my palateand adjust my selection and smoking accordingly!


----------



## koolhandk

Had an Oliva serie V double robusto and loved every minute of it, it truly is one of the most balanced cigars I have ever had.


----------



## Pendaboot

I just dug out a Hamilton's Reserve Don Carlos I bought in 2002. They're not available any more. Talk about yellow cello! This is gonna be a treat! But I have so few left :-(


----------



## boomerd35

J Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo. They're a bit pricey and you can't get em thru the devil websites, but I love this smoke.


----------



## Ceedee

boomerd35 said:


> J Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo. They're a bit pricey and you can't get em thru the devil websites, but I love this smoke.


Troy, this is a personal favorite of mine. I have been on an Illusione and J. Fuego Corojo kick of late!

CD


----------



## BlueyHK

RyJ Short Churchill for me today. Very nice as is usual with this great cigar. A little fast burning which I think is due to my humidor running a little low with the humidity at present.


----------



## oracle202

*Camacho...*

Today is a special cigar I've been saving, the Camacho Limited Harvest, only available from SmokeInn down here in south florida. The owner went over to the factory and smoked this while in pre-production and begged the owner to give him the exclusive rights to it, and so he got it.

Look for my review on my blog later, this cigar is supposedly the most different from any Camacho's to date.


----------



## JohnR

Absolutely nubbed what I believe is my last Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection in my humi. Absolutely wonderful - worked really well with my dark roasted coffee.


----------



## baboruger

I do believe that I will be smokeing a Fumadors by DPG and maybe a 601 Green...I think I'll pick that one up at Kenny's


----------



## Matt257

Another Jose L Piedra, I must say a great smoke for a great price


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*NOTHING!!! *still under the weather. gettin better though. hopefully in a day or so i'll be up and smokin again!


----------



## Webmeister

Smoked a Gurkha Shaggy that I picked up at Charlie's Member Guest Appreciation Night last night (where the heck were you Ceedee?). A few minutes after finishing that, the mailman delivered a brand spanking new box of Illusione 68's. Seeing how I am now re-supplied, I fired up one from my stash. I love these smokes! One of these days I might be able to find out what they taste like with some age on them. So far, nothing has made it more than a few months before being incinerated...


----------



## GriFF-cl

All of my smokes have aged yet another day ... it's snowing and too damn cold to be outside . I do like the snow actually. We'll see if it accumulates a little ...


----------



## GriFF-cl

Webmeister said:


> ... I am now re-supplied ...


I'll take some off your hands if you run out of room ... :biggrin:


----------



## Smokincrazy

Ihad a 601 red label and it was shitty. It didnt have a lot of taste all the way through


----------



## Webmeister

GriFF said:


> I'll take some off your hands if you run out of room ... :biggrin:


You should wander over here some time, and we'll fre up a couple of 68's! I mean it's what... a 5 minute walk from your house?


----------



## GriFF-cl

Webmeister said:


> You should wander over here some time, and we'll fre up a couple of 68's! I mean it's what... a 5 minute walk from your house?


I'm free on Sunday (the 20th) ... what time?


----------



## kevink868

MATASA 30th Anniversary Toro.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Went to the B&M and fired up a Gran Habano 3 Siglos Gran Robusto -- smoked it down to my fingertips! Every time I smoke one of these I like them even more.


----------



## Jason Brown

Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha..........


----------



## sofaman

Ceedee said:


> Troy, this is a personal favorite of mine. I have been on an Illusione and J. Fuego Corojo kick of late!
> 
> CD


Tonight I am smoking a Illusione 88 great smoke. I am going to have to give J. Fuego Corojo a try soon.


----------



## Webmeister

sofaman said:


> Tonight I am smoking a Illusione 88 great smoke. I am going to have to give J. Fuego Corojo a try soon.


Good call! I am an Illusione junkie, and would smoke em all the time if I could keep enough of them in the humidor.


----------



## danashan

Had Padilla 1948 corona gorda yesterday. Yum, yum, yum!!!


----------



## elmomac

Monte seiries VI

MM MM Good!!


----------



## ytford

Bolivar Belicoso Fino (Habana) and a bottle of McCallans 15 year.


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Where do you find the J Fuego's? I've heard about them a few times and can't seem to find them. MDD.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

So today I started smoking last year's CA top 5 cigars.... Started with the Padron Anny. 1964 tonight. Pretty good. It didn't age as well as I had hoped. I'll keep everyone updated and time goes on (Plus a full write up when I'm done)


----------



## mikedaddy

dowellmichaeld said:


> Where do you find the J Fuego's? I've heard about them a few times and can't seem to find them. MDD.


Serious Cigars sells them (http://www.seriouscigars.com) the Corojo No. 1 is one of my favorite smokes ever!


----------



## Lok17

Had an Illusion culbera, and a DPG JJ maduro yesterday at Kenny's with Alanf and Baboruger. Was a good time!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

We will call this What Are Ya Smokin Yesterday. I forgot to post. Had a real nice Africa Robusto Size at Robusto's and I paired it with some Johnny Walker Red, Neat. Their was some sweet jazz playing in the background and had a great conversation with Cypress. Not sure what today's cigar is going to be so many cigars, so little time.


----------



## Matt257

Monte #2 today, Im just gonna relax and enjoy after a damn hard days work


----------



## Chubno

*Rocky Patel Sun Grown "The Sixty" (6" x 60)*

Oh my! :biggrin:
I so so enjoyed this smoke.
It made the first half of the game today wonderful.
Rocky Patel Sun Grown "The Sixty" (6" x 60)


----------



## ylo2na

started the day with a new smoke that I found amongst the bunch...Vega Estates - torped..for me, a nifty, nice, mild smoke. Good draw, burn and nice mellow taste. Because I was busy doing wifey chores, it went out several times, but lit back each time with the same, good taste. Atlantic cigars sells them and they are having a sale rigt now. Called, ordered two boxes of toros for $76, plus shipping. Also, they are having a special on Edge lite, $160 for 50...not sure if that is a deal, but, they are a good group, fair guys and tell Robert I sent you! No, I dont have any connection with them at all. Just buy a lot of sticks there!
Best


----------



## Ceedee

Having a smooth and mild, 5 Vegas Gold torp with some Sumatra coffee. A nice mix for a cold afternoon!

CD


----------



## Architeuthis

2008/01/21 - Having a big huge Fuente maduro churchill. This will be breakfast and lunch today, as I'm not working this day... <G>


----------



## bobbyg29-cl

Bucanero Treasures of Costa Rica with coffee...excellent combination!


----------



## jam

I smoked a 5 vegas A very good cigar


----------



## sofaman

I smoked a Illusione 68 while listening to the new Burgherfers.com podcast, Hopefully more later.


----------



## Ceedee

Transitioned into a Toraño 1916 Cameroon robusto. Nice with the coffee... 

CD


----------



## kevink868

Gran Habano 3 Siglos Gran Robusto with a cappucino. Not the most dynamic flavor profile you'll run across, but solid. The look and build are near-perfect.


----------



## oracle202

*Arganese Maduro*

Today I am smoking the Arganese Maduro Robusto. Fantastic smoke if you haven't had it yet. Check out my review and pics on my site. Peace.


----------



## ylo2na

Gran Habano Robusto #5....smoked the Churchill this afternoon and loved it, now am trying this one. It is a recent order, though, so I think it needs a little more "resting"! However, I do like this line....a looooooooot!
best


----------



## Smokincrazy

Don Pepin Blue Label. I love the taste of all his stuff and the draw was great but I had an uneven burn.


----------



## JohnR

I am having my first Trinidad robusto. Oddly, Cigars International recently ripped on these in one of their staff reviews, but so far I think it is pretty good. I bought 8 at about $3 each...which happens to be the price point mentioned below at which the reviewer thought they should be.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/viewReview.asp?item=124



> For nearly 100 years, the Trinidad brand has been a full-bodied, full-flavored cigar in Cuba that's touted as being one of the world's richest and most flavorful handmades. A short while ago, a Dominican version was blended to cater to the United States market. The idea: to offer the same robust, hearty smoking experience as its big brother from Cuba. A tall task, indeed.
> 
> I'll be perfectly honest. I'm not a cheap man by any standards, but it was tough emptying the wallet to buy these cigars. In the world of Trinidad, there is no such thing as employee discounts. But, I felt the need to reacquaint my palate with this highly rated brand; I've had a few in the past and can't remember what they were like. And so, I smoke. Indeed, it is a robust cigar. I notice a generous helping of leathery flavors with each draw, while the peppery aftertaste lingers about 5 seconds after each exhale. The tobaccos are rich and smooth, and the sun-grown wrapper burns slow and even. Not bad, not bad at all. I'm 4 cigars into my 5-pack and realize that I've yet to nub this cigar. Each time I approach the finish a rough bite attacks the back of my palate. It's not harsh, but not-so enjoyable either. With most cigars I wouldn't mind; tossing a $2-3 smoke with 2 inches remaining is no major loss. But Trinidad is $9+ apiece, and I'll be damned if I'm throwing away that much money. That's a whole gallon of gas! This inflated price is a big factor in my overall impression formula. A good cigar with a not-so-good ending and a not-so-friendly price tag. Had this been a $3 stick, I'd buy'em all day long.


----------



## JohnR

Don't you love it when you end up having a good cigar day? The Trinidad Robusto and a Camacho 1962 Churchill both served me well. Life is good.


----------



## ylo2na

was putzing around in the new "digs" and finished off the Gran Robusto, so I decided to celebrate with the new stereo system and my favorita Mexicana canciones by lighting a beautiful CAO Novella, along with opening a new bottle of Buchanan's Irish Whiskey and sipping it in a tequila shot glass. Hell, if this aint living the "loca vida" then I dont know what is....! Great music, excellent cigar, most comfortable new digs, and the best, a CAO to top off the day! Doesnt get any better than this! I wish the same for my BOTLEAF, always!!!!!
Best


----------



## mitro-cl

Just getting ready to go plow snow (woo) and burning an Augusto Reyes Nativo Lancero. Quite different, but tasty.


----------



## smokinj

Started the day with a nice Don Carlos #2 and a cup o joe.
After lunch -turkey club on rye- had a nicely aged LaGloria Cubana De Or #1 torp. Smoked all the way to the nub! Excellent smoke. Dinner was flat iron steak and potatos finishing up the night w/ dessert- Makers and '04 PSD#4. Great day......


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an Ashton VSG eelicoso that has rest for a little while. It is smooth and flavorful.


----------



## Smokincrazy

I had a La Gloria series R. The taste never got me and left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## ytford

This morning I had a Macanudo Vintage 2000 with my pot of Coffee pudding. Smoked a G2(Graycliff?) last night not impressed at all.


----------



## mhlatke

About to kick back with a Gurkha Fuerte torpedo and some Gurkha Maduro coffee.
(yes, I know, I really like Gurkha) :lol:


----------



## Architeuthis

From the 22nd of January until 31st January, Squid® will EXCLUSIVELY be smoking Ashton VSG's... <G> HAH! Three times per day too!


----------



## tx_tuff

architeuthis said:


> From the 22nd of January until 31st January, Squid® will EXCLUSIVELY be smoking Ashton VSG's... <G> HAH! Three times per day too!


Can I come stay with you till the 31st


----------



## kevink868

Bazarte Rothschild. A Tampa homer brand made by Gonzalez Habano Cigar Company. A very dark, organic Cameroon wrapper. One of the fuller bodied Cammies I've ever had, and one of the most leathery flavor profiles I've experienced. Completely unique. I'll be reloading immediately.


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Punch Gran Puro and cranberry juice with a lemon slice. Great combo, to me anyways. MDD.


----------



## Bigfoot

about to light up an Illusione cg:4. Pics to follow soon!


----------



## Architeuthis

Bigfoot said:


> about to light up an Illusione cg:4. Pics to follow soon!


Heh... When I'm finished with the VSG spate, an Illusione will come next... <G>


----------



## oracle202

*illusione...*

smoking the illusione cg:4, 88, and 888. check out my blog for my review on this brand from last night. fantastic smokes.


----------



## ytford

Smoked three tonight while consuming a bottle of Crown royal XR. 1. El Mejor Gran Reserva torp (too mild to match the whiskey) 2. Felipe Gregorio Power torp (paired well but burned a little funny). 3. Hoyo De Mont Tradicion Robusto (paired just right and a good burn, wont replace my excaliburs though). Gonna hit a Commacho 1962 later think ill use it to right my first review.


----------



## mitro-cl

Burning through an ol' standard: AF 8-5-8 maduro. Always good.


----------



## kevink868

Old Powder Keg Robusto Natural. A first for me. Outstanding. Fruity/tangy, turning extremely chocolatey. I've been lucky with new (to me, anyway) smokes the last couple of days. Thanks, Mike!


----------



## zion698

Had a Sol Cubano sumatra this morning.


----------



## CincyBrown

Punch Rare Corojo....first third pretty standard, but really starting to get going now. Nice amount of bite. First time for this stick, but not the last.


----------



## zion698

Indian tabac maduro.


----------



## smokin'Jef

My first RP edge (torpedo) tonight! And wow! I see now why so many here like this smoke. Its phenomenal, really...complex as hell and layered in unique dry spicy flavors. Draws super nice and a calm smoker. I got it in a bomb a long while back and stuck it in the humi and totally forgot about it. Then today as I was refilling my humi sponge, there it sat. It looked at me and smiled. So I placed in the top shelf and I marked it my mind for later. Now here I sit smokin this wonderful smoke!
Can't remember who sent it to me, but thanks. This will have to be added to my favs list.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I had a Saint Luis Rey Regios and a Jose L. Piedra Cetros, the latter gifted to me by a very generous BOTL.


----------



## smokinj

This morning I am smoking a Oliva Serie G robusto, and plan on some nicely aged LGC medaille D' Or No.1 torpedos later on..............


----------



## kevink868

Mysterio (M) robusto last night (featuring some Louisiana ligero leaf) and an Old Powder Keg (M) robusto this morning, both brands produced by Battleground Cigar Co. in Enfield, CT. The OPK in particular is a great stick. I just re-loaded on them after finally depleting my stash from 2001-2002.


----------



## alanf

kevink868 said:


> Mysterio (M) robusto last night (featuring some Louisiana ligero leaf) and an Old Powder Keg (M) robusto this morning, both brands produced by Battleground Cigar Co. in Enfield, CT. The OPK in particular is a great stick. I just re-loaded on them after finally depleting my stash from 2001-2002.


YES! The Old Powder Keg is a great cigar that not many people know about. I'm almost out too.

I grew up in Enfield and never knew about the store. Now when I visit my parents I always make sure to stop by the store and pick some up. It's an interesting shop, someone is usually rolling a cigar there.


----------



## mitro-cl

Starting off the day right (albeit late). Having a LFD DL Chiselito. Whoa baby! :lol:


----------



## ezmoney5150

This morning instead of my usual Flor De Oliva Toro, I had a Bolivar Cofradia #754. This is a somewhat new smoke for me. A friend of mine turned me on to back in October. I'm a big fan of the Oscuro wrapper on this stick.


----------



## kevink868

alanf said:


> YES! The Old Powder Keg is a great cigar that not many people know about. I'm almost out too.
> 
> I grew up in Enfield and never knew about the store. Now when I visit my parents I always make sure to stop by the store and pick some up. It's an interesting shop, someone is usually rolling a cigar there.


OPK heads unite! I just got my delivery last week from Mike @ CVT. He threw in a couple of new OPK "naturals" which have a slightly lighter, very oily wrapper. The profile is like the original version but the second half turns really chocolatey. If you're re-ordering, check 'em out.


----------



## GriFF-cl

Montecristo Petit Edmundo 4.3 x 52










A high quality ISOM smoke. There was a lot of flavor that I cannot begin to describe. It changed constantly throughout the hour I spent with this cigar. I even paused the podcast I was listening to so that I could give my full attention to the experience. One day I hope my palate is developed enough to pick out everything there.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

well, i won't try to hang with you *BIG BALLAZ *(not that i could if i wanted to...*SQUIDDY*). i'm endulging myself with a nice Cusano M1 Torpedo. sweet and creamy with a nice long gray ash :lol:


----------



## cybervee-cl

Tonight it was an RP Vintage 1990. It probably should have sit in the humi a little longer, but it was a very nice smoke. 

:biggrin:

Nice enough to sit in the 48 degree weather with the wind wipping.


----------



## Bigfoot

so far I have had a CAO gold, CAO Brazila, and a Dunhill Signed Range. Now, what to smoke next?


----------



## Lighthouse

It'll be an Illusione 888 for me tonight. 
I've had a pair sitting on my desk....staring at me all day...just begging me to torch one....


----------



## ksnake

Bigfoot said:


> so far I have had a CAO gold, CAO Brazila, and a Dunhill Signed Range. Now, what to smoke next?


Get a job! :angry:

j/k :roflmao: You got the best job!


----------



## Bigfoot

Ksnake, I do have a job, its smoking CAO! LOL, I have to sell a few every now and then, but I smoke as many as I can! We are the Blue Bell Ice cream of the cigar world. Smoke what we can and sell the rest!


----------



## ksnake

Hehe The Best Job! Jealous!


----------



## tuelle

Oliva Series V with a mug of hot chocolate AND a glass of port! 

It's 30 degrees outside tonight, but the kerosene heater in the garage with the hot choc and port warmed things up nicely.


----------



## Smokincrazy

Joya de Nicaragura Celebracion....It was ok. I had a rough week with cigars. Tried a lot of different brands. Nothing jumped out at me.


----------



## smokinj

At the moment I am enjoying a Ashton cabinet #6 with a java. Excellent combo....


----------



## ytford

LGC toro today after lunch of sushi and sake.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Today I was feeling alright and sparked up a Tatuaje Especiales .
Nice stick w/ plenty of age. Great smoking experience.


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished my first Gurkha G5 Avenger - fantastic! Spicy, peppery, consistent flavor throughout w/tons of thick white smoke and a stiff ash. Could become my new go-to stick!


----------



## ksnake

Gran habano #5

Different, and always a pleasure. Didnt want anything too strong tonight, nor anything mild. This fit the bill. Very aromatic through the nose. Love it! Even had to relight it once due to chores. Still tasty. Very good smoke for the price. Would even pay more for it. But don't tell them! Also, can find them cheap on the devil site. Woot!


----------



## mitro-cl

5 Vegas Series 'A' Apostle (churchill). Put one of these in a bomb this week and thought I'd burn one myself. Yummy, but my least favorite of the sizes. I also think I prefer them fresh. This one is a year old.


----------



## sofaman

Yesterday I picked up a box of Oliva V Double Robustos. I had to pull 1 one out before I put the rest down for a nap. I cant beleave how good this smoke is strait out of the box fresh.


----------



## boomerd35

Padilla 1948 on the way to work today. Excellent smoke. Thanks, bullybreed!


----------



## mitro-cl

RP Decade lonsdale. Man, I hope I got a dud because this thing just has no flavor.


----------



## alanf

mitro said:


> RP Decade lonsdale. Man, I hope I got a dud because this thing just has no flavor.


You've made too many hits -- a dud was in the cards.


----------



## mitro-cl

Oh man... I hope I'm off or something. I'd hate to think the one I gave you was like this. Have you had a Decade before?

EDIT: The 2nd half is picking up a little and there is a good bit of nicotine, but just not much flavor.


----------



## Shelby07

Padilla 1932 Robusto --- nice, nice, nice.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Padron cigar at my favorite B&M, when I walked in Tombstone was on at the coolest scene in the movie. "WHY JOHNNY RINGO YOU LOOKED AS IF SOMEONE JUST STEPPED OVER YOUR GRAVE." Doc Holliday.

AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE!!


----------



## Shelby07

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Padron cigar at my favorite B&M, when I walked in Tombstone was on at the coolest scene in the movie. "WHY JOHNNY RINGO YOU LOOKED AS IF SOMEONE JUST STEPPED OVER YOUR GRAVE." Doc Holliday.
> 
> AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE!!


Took a trip to Tucson last summer and stopped by Tombstone. When I came back I had to watch that movie again. The movie is great, but if you ever have a chance get down there. It'll make the movie even better!


----------



## nativetexan_1

Haven't had a smoke is over a week now. It's been cold (by my NE Texas standards) and I haven't been able to enjoy a stay in the workshop for a smoke. I'm ready, though, when the weather clears up and warms up.


----------



## tp1smokin

Gurkha Beauty and warm cup of Joe to counteract this weather


----------



## Fr8dog

Zino Platinum Grand Master


----------



## boomerd35

nativetexan_1 said:


> It's been cold (by my NE Texas standards) and I haven't been able to enjoy a stay in the workshop for a smoke.


I hear that. It's cold here by south Texas standards too. Liked the Padilla 1948 this morning that I decided to light up a Padilla Miami at lunch. Smoked it in my truck with the heat on and the window cracked.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

don't know if you guys ever tried these. SANTA CLARA HAVANA RESERVE BELICOSO. it's a mexican cigar that i'm smoking right now. pretty decent stick. nice and with hints of nuts and coffee. maybe ok with a cup of joe, its actually ok, especially for the price ($41.95/20 @ JRCigars).


----------



## Lighthouse

The mailman just dropped of a box of Illusione M7's. Time to leave the office...looks like it'll be an M7 within the next couple of minutes.


----------



## ylo2na

Oliveros El Padrino....FRANKY THE BULL!!!! You got to love that name, but, more importantly this giant...6 x 60...is just excellent! Have been smoking it for about an hour now and the taste is just fantastic. If you havent tried the El Padrino line of Oliveros, you are in for a real treat. With names like Franky the Bull and Bugsy, how could it be a bad stick??? I find this smoke to be medium to full with an excellent burn, however, you have to get past the first quarter inch or so before the flavor kicks in. AS for flavors, I havent been able to discern them with any accuracy. So, I have decided that if it tastes good...then it is good! There is a different palate with every person, so, if you try this one and like it, it must mean we are sort of alike and you can trust my judgement in the future with other "sticks". If not, and it is a dog rocket for you, I apologize! As for Franky the Bull, every time it comes up on the Devil site, I add another bundle. For me, it's that good!
Best


----------



## LouZava

Smoked a Famous Buenos Madurito in the morning. Good 30 Min smoke! Tonight I think I will smoke an LFD Belicoso.


----------



## brianhewitt

An Arganese Chairman Double Wrap to get the morning off to a good start (with my stab at Dominican-strength coffee), and a huge, but slightly dry, 5 Vegas A to ease into the weekend.


----------



## Matt257

RASS for me today, what a great cigar


----------



## Ceedee

A Fuente Sun Grown Chateau with a cup or two of Alterra Blue Heeler blend coffee! 

CD


----------



## ytford

A very mild di Grisogono (geneva) this morning with a cup of Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee. Next up Partagas spanish Rosado with a Black and Tan. Im not sure which is a worse vice my smoking or my alcohol intake.:lol:


----------



## Webmeister

I found a couple of ITC 10th Anniversary's at a cigar shop by BWI yesterday while I was waiting on my flight back to Charlotte. Today, I stopped by Charlie's and had one. I liked it a lot, but will reserve final judgement until after I smoke the second one. This is one stick that I think will benefit from a little sleep in the ole humidor.


----------



## jam

Indian Tabac cameroon legend excellent smoke right now 

Thanks to my piasano JItsy


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I just had an Illusione 88 paired with a bottle of Great Divide Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout and I must say WOW on both fronts. It has been awhile since I have had a cigar that I throughly enjoyed. So smooth and full of flavor. I must pickup more.(if I can find them) The beer was just awsome also. I highly recommend both!


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Tonight was a great night

I smoked a Don Kiki Red Label. SO GOOD. Much better then the green label. My highlight of the night though was the Cuban R&J Short Churchill that I've had sitting since last year's top 25 list came out. I was greeted with a layer of plume and some great flavours. I'm glad I had the patiences to save this all year!


----------



## smokinj

Tonight I had a couple LGC's. First off was the Double Corona. Been resting since '99, "yellow cello" and followed up w/ another monster,Soberano from '05. Both outstanding flavors that was light and creamy. As for the '99 DC. You can't beat a well aged LGC!


----------



## kevink868

A local brand, El Sol Nic. Primeros maduro robusto. Very good medium bodied stick at around $3 per.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Today I had a FG Pelo de Oro Corona Gorda (5.6 x 46). I got a deal on a 5er from the devil site a few weeks ago and ended up paying less than $3 each. 

:whoohoo:

When I clipped it and took a dry draw it tasted so sweet I didn't think I would be able to smoke much of it. When I lit it I was surprised by the suttleness of the sweet taste - just enough to make you go 'umm'. About half way through there was a hint of pepper that stayed until the nub was too small to smoke any more.

Overall I'd say it was a good smoke, a lightly sweet taste with a dash of pepper. A good find from the devil site for less than $3 each. 

On a scale of 1 to 5 drools, I give it two drools :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Matt257

Had another Oliva Serie 'O' Toro going today. Gotta love that cigar!!!


----------



## Webmeister

Started off the day with a Tatuaje Angeles with coffee this morning. It is soooo good to be back in (realtively) warm weather where I have a place to smoke without feezing my 'nads off! This afternoon, I sparked up a Padron 2000 maduro from last April. Excellent smoke. No idea what tonight holds yet... I am thinking maybe a Camacho Diploma if the weather holds.


----------



## CigarCrazy

Went outside at the end of the day and enjoyed a Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Exclusivo (Natural Wrapper) and a glass of Grand Old Parr 12 year old scotch, straight up. The weather is nice and cool, with a light breeze, in south Florida. I can't think of one single thing to complain about!


----------



## mhlatke

Getting ready to try my first Vigilante Corojo.


----------



## rack04-cl

Illusione 2. Started out harsh but ended up being a fantasic smoke. Hopefully I can find some of the cg4.


----------



## baboruger

I had about 4 Rocky Patel's 2 ITC 10's a partigas, An edge Batallion, and a Tat RC...All at Kenny the King at a Rocky Patel event! The 3 patel's were free and MITRO gifted me the others. Great time today!!


----------



## Webmeister

All of this talk of Illusione made me fire up a 68. Going to chow down on some hot wings, and then time for that Camacho Diploma.


----------



## cigar9

Just finished up my first San Cristobal , it was a robusto. 
What a great smoke, if you like spice i highly recommed it
i have a torpedo , and a perfecto in the Humidor...i am going to let them rest and see what the outcome is ...


----------



## Webmeister

cigar9 said:


> Just finished up my first San Cristobal , it was a robusto.
> What a great smoke, if you like spice i highly recommed it
> i have a torpedo , and a perfecto in the Humidor...i am going to let them rest and see what the outcome is ...


Ooooo! I totally forgot about these. Great smoke - maybe dig thru the humidors to find one of these for tomorrow. Good call!


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Perdomo Habano maduro torpedo, great smoke. MDD.


----------



## elmomac

I had a San Cristobal Clasico after lunch and an Illusione 68 after dinner. What a wonderful day!!


----------



## zion698

Had my first Camacho 1962 (churchill) tonight. Whether sucks its about 30 degrees... wrapper started to flake and crack some. Cigar still burnt and tasted great. These cigars and me have one thing in common. We are both from the tropics and hate cold weather. Can't wait to have another ... No maker does Corojo and Criollo like Camacho; great medium body smooth smoke. There are a few deals for these on the net, get some if you haven't already :biggrin:


----------



## ylo2na

Tried my 2nd Quintero late today and it is a nice smoke...had an afternoon smoke of Franky the Bull but it fell apart. Though it had good taste became impossible to smoke about 1/2 way through becaue the wrapper fell off...immediately, went to an old favorite, Vibe Corojo and it didnt disappoint!
Best


----------



## mitro-cl

Lets see...

Cohiba Sig II Tubo
Oliva Series V Lancero
ITC 10th Anniversary Torpedo
Opus X Petite Lancero

That's all.


----------



## Matt257

Having yet another Oliva 'O' I really cant get enough of these cigars. Its just after lunch, and its a damn fine smoke


----------



## ibosmiley-cl

Camacho Corojo Diadema...mmmmm.


----------



## degarbie

LGC Serie R #6. Absolute heaven, wonderfully rich and sweet all the way though. :dribble:


----------



## alanf

Well this afternoon was a virtual heat wave. After days of below zero weather, it got into the 20s, so I just had to celebrate. I dug out the fire pit from 6"+ of snow, built a fire and enjoyed 2 very fine cigars. I stared with a RP Decade. This was an amazingly smooth cigar. Very good. I'm not sure if it was better than an ITC, just different, in a very good way. The 2nd was a CAO Brazilia Box Pressed, also an excellent cigar but I think the Decade beat it out. It was actually very relaxing smoking in a "field" of snow. What a day.


----------



## cooljcadetman

sergione said:


> I had a PSD4 and thought it was great but then I got this crazy burn issue I never had before. A chasm in the the cigar


i was told once that if it is a pencil tip, it is from burning too hot, and if it is a valley, it is from burning it too slow where the wrapper is no longer lit. maybe a wives tail, or maybe the truth, either way, forget the burn, how does it tate?

oh, and I really need to light up this triple maduro I got sitten here!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had my first Gurkha Regent courtesy of a bomb from Chris7891011. It had been resting in my humi since mid June and I decided it was time to pull it out and give it a try. I must say I was really impressed with this cigar. Nice cedar and spice from this cigar. Thanks Chris! I'm gonna have to pick up some more of these.


----------



## Tom Ramsey

I had a glorious Liga Privada that I received as a gift recently. I enjoyed it with a cup of cuban coffee and the Sunday newspaper. When I first tried this cigar I wasn't impressed, but that was at RTDA and I guess my tastebuds were fried from the 20+ cigars I was smoking every day. Revisiting this stick was perhaps not such a great idea...I really like it and don't know where to get more.

Tom


----------



## GriFF-cl

Oliva Serie V Lancero 7 x 38










Finally able to take some time to smoke a cigar! And what a fine cigar it was! It was a beautiful day ... high 50s and not a cloud in the sky. My first in the Serie V lineup was not too impressive (maybe it was my mood at the time), but this one lived up to the hype. At around $5 a stick, I may just have to get a box of these.


----------



## jam

A excellent Gran Habano madura VL wow great cigar


----------



## Pendaboot

ylo2na said:


> Tried my 2nd Quintero late today and it is a nice smoke...had an afternoon smoke of Franky the Bull but it fell apart. Though it had good taste became impossible to smoke about 1/2 way through becaue the wrapper fell off...immediately, went to an old favorite, Vibe Corojo and it didnt disappoint!
> Best


Your post jogged my memory, and after a short search I found a box of Quintero in one of my coolers. I almost never look in them, and they hold mostly full boxes I buy and forget about. Usually I buy more than one but in this case I only had the one, and can't remember when (or why) I bought it - must have been a special last year at J&R or someplace. Anyway, with your reminding me and liking the smoke, I am going to get into this box. THANKS.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

just finished smoking a *CAO Italia Novello*. super sweet. love those CAOs :biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot

Had a CAO Italia Ciao, CAO MX2 Toro and just finished a Cuban HDM Epi #2


----------



## Ecto1

Rocky Patel ITC I just can't stop smoking these. I think the rest of my cigars are getting jealous.


----------



## sofaman

Just finished my first 601 green label. Great smoke I am going to have to pick up more of these.


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Working on a Perdomo Habano corojo robusto. Great smoke. MDD.


----------



## cdowden3691

Smoked my free sample from Ted's Fine Cigars and also had one of my fav's.... a CAO America. The CAO America is always a fine smoke, especially on a low humidity, 60 degree January day in Houston Texas!


----------



## boomerd35

cdowden3691 said:


> Smoked my free sample from Ted's Fine Cigars and also had one of my fav's.... a CAO America. The CAO America is always a fine smoke, especially on a low humidity, 60 degree January day in Houston Texas!


Ahh yes, love that America. I took my free Ted to smoke yesterday, but didn't get around to it. How'd you like it? Smells too mild to me, but I'll sure give it a smoke to find out for sure.


----------



## mhlatke

Just nubbed a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic - definitely need to get a few more of these!


----------



## mitro-cl

mhlatke said:


> Just nubbed a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic - definitely need to get a few more of these!


I had one yesterday, the 1952 (Perla), and it was awesome as all Black Labels are. This morning I'm starting out with an old Oliva O Bold. Picked these up a few weeks back, but I'm afraid they just weren't stored quite right, not much flavor at all.


----------



## ezmoney5150

mhlatke said:


> Just nubbed a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic - definitely need to get a few more of these!


I really enjoyed that smoke. I think I had the 1979. Cant remember which one. but I love every stick Don Pepin makes. Try the San Cristobal next. Thats one of Don's greatest.


----------



## sofaman

Started my day off with a Qliva special G and coffee. Now I am having a Series V Double Robusto.


----------



## mitro-cl

Just fired up a Cabaiguan Guapo. Generally I go for smaller cigars, but this baby is fantastic.


----------



## kevink868

Another Old Powder Keg Robusto (Nat.), a most generous freebie from brand owner Mike Tarnowicz. I've been ripping through these at an alarming pace since the delivery showed up last Monday.


----------



## Ecto1

Onyx Reserve Cigar in a longsdale. Nice rich peppery taste with a very oily wrapper.


----------



## Lok17

At the Il herf this last sat. I had an Oliva Serie V, an ITC 10 yr., Partagas culebra (courtesty mitro!!!!), and finished the night off with a RP Decade.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Had A Camacho Slr Robusto For Lunch, Well I Had Some Food Too. Heading Out To The B&m Tonight For Maybe An Ashton Vsg Or A Monte Cristo White


----------



## ytford

This mornings smoke was Macanudo Vintage 2000 with a cup o joe.


----------



## boomerd35

Gonna smoke a Perdomo Habano Maduro on the way to Robustos tonight. Once there, I'll probably tackle this RP Olde World Reserve that's been staring at me lately.


----------



## tp1smokin

Cohiba Black Supremo very oily and so so tasty


----------



## degarbie

Saint Luis Rey Churchill - some nice fruity (lime), rich tobacco and cedar tastes, with a shock of "something else" really tasty that I couldn't identify near the middle of the smoke. It took me a good hour and a half to smoke it, a very satisfying smoke all in all.


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Oliva V double robusto to start the night. I've been working 80+ hours a week for the last two weeks without a day off, I have tomorrow off, so I'm gonna get tanked and have a curlyhead deluxe or something else that doesn't require a lot of attention. MDD.


----------



## Smokincrazy

I had an Avo 787....they're starting to grow on me


----------



## genettim

I'm heading outside now to smoke my very first illusione... I picked up a couple at Robusto's on Saturday while I was there for the herf... Stogie couldn't say enough good things about the cg4 he had - I wanted to get a few of those, but they were out... I ended up getting the 2. I'll be back in a while to edit here and let you know what I think!

*EDIT*

Okay, just finished. Very worth the money, for starters. Perfect draw, even burn, complex flavors without being too overpowering. My only disappointment is that I only have one left! It was a little nutty, very creamy and smooth throughout. It's a bit woody on the finish, quite pleasant. Too bad it went quicker than I had hoped... I guess it's time to find an online site that sells them at a reasonable price because Lord knows I can't find any Illusione cigars at the B&M's around Fort Hood!


----------



## Lighthouse

I'm interested the hear about the 2's.
I just got a box of M7s and smoked one last night - another great smoke!


----------



## Ceedee

Didn't have an Illusione tonight, but I had a CAO Brazilia Lambada over at Charlie's with the crew. A very nice evening smoke!

CD


----------



## kevink868

Had a Bazarte Rothschild, followed by a Padilla '68. The Bazarte was money; the Padilla tasted great but had burn problems (again). Shame about those, because the blend is good.


----------



## mitro-cl

ITC 10th Lonsdale. Boy do I like these! Actually I think I liked the torpedo better, but still excellent.


----------



## koolhandk

Just had a CAO gold robusto with a capuccino on my back patio while watching the original Thomas Crown Affair on my laptop (thank God for netflix instant viewing). The stick was decent, I know I would have really loved it if I would have tried it when I first started smoking.


----------



## kevink868

Just finished a 5 x 50 that I made with own hands! EC-Sumatra wrapper, Indonesian binder, Dominican/Honduran filler. Mild but tasty. Slightly floral (that must be from the Indo binder?), a touch earthy, followed by surprisingly long vanilla finish. Almost too ugly to look at with the naked eye, but it burned fine. I'm years away from making anything suitable for framing.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Smoked a Joya De Panama that a friend brought for me from Panama.


----------



## mikejh-cl

yesterday had my first lot 23 natural robusto, had it sitting for almost a year..., maybe 10 months, enjoyed it very much, very good flavors, looking to get some more or trying the maduro


----------



## Pendaboot

Halfway through my first Cusano Xclusivo mid size Perfecto. Nice smoke so far.


----------



## Ecto1

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 .... another classic smooth cigar


----------



## smokinj

I've had a couple Punch Maduro-Maduro Rothschilds.....both a couple yrs old, nice and oily w/ perfect draw . They always satisfy my palet


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

*saint luis rey robusto!*


----------



## Rocky Rulz

This Sucks! I have had bronchitis and can't taste my food. 1 week of this ^%$# I need a Cigar!!


----------



## CincyBrown

Ceedee said:


> Illusione "88" with a Sam Adams Ale. Nice... just wish it wasn't freakin 45º here in Charlotte!
> 
> CD


It's maybe 45 here and I'm outside in the garage celebrating the heat wave... with my first Olivia (Serie O) Makers on the rocks, Wilco playing, and no heater...The high life!!

So far and excellent smoke. Wish I had hopped on the Oliva train earlier.


----------



## mhlatke

Punch Gran Puro at lunch - fantastic stick! Tonight's smoke will be an RP Edge Maduro.


----------



## JohnR

Knob Creek and Makers Mark for medicinal purposes. My anti-virals / anti-bacterials for tonight are the Oliva V and a 5 Vegas Miami.

Funny, everyone around me this year has had the flu. Not me!


----------



## cybervee-cl

5 Vegas Cask Strength - nice oily wrapper with thick veins. Smells powerful, dry draw tastes powerful. The first third is a little milder than expected, but the second third comes on strong, with a pepery smack in the lips. The final third is almost too rich, but you keep smoking it because it tastes so good. Overall a very nice smoke. I have added it to my rotation.

I give it three dribbles :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: 
(out of a possible 5)


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Great NIght at Atlantic and killer lineup:

Ashton VSG Sorcerer 07 - Partagas Serie D 4 06 - 2004 Opus X

All were FANTASTIC - but that OPUS was THE BEST Opus I ever had!! THANK YOU FISHHOUND!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

_*the don pepin black label cuban crafter*_


----------



## Webmeister

I started off the day with an RyJ Vintage Cameroon torp from Paul (Tobacmon), and now am really enjoying a Dona Flor Selecao robusto. Might just have to pick up some more of these...


----------



## Matt257

Just about to light up a CAO Maduro Robusto, love that cigar!!


----------



## mitro-cl

Kinky Friedman Utopian. I'm pleasantly surprised!


----------



## sofaman

Right now I am having a Oliva series V Double Robusto.


----------



## ylo2na

Bolivar #1 and Perdomo Tierra Del Sol....just a word about the Tierra. For the price of this stick on CBID, one's humi should be packed to overflowing with it! Cant say enough about it...imho and my palate, a good smoke, good buy!
Best


----------



## kevink868

ylo2na said:


> Bolivar #1 and Perdomo Tierra Del Sol....just a word about the Tierra. For the price of this stick on CBID, one's humi should be packed to overflowing with it! Cant say enough about it...imho and my palate, a good smoke, good buy!
> Best


Thanks for the heads-up on the Tierra. I've had one festering in the crap-o-dor since I got it in a sampler a few months ago. May have to bust it out tonight.

For now, I'm working on my first J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No.1. I can see why these are developing a cult following around here. All kinds of flavor without getting up in my grill. Smooth. But I'm only halfway through it, so it could turn hostile yet.


----------



## kevink868

Ooof, a sad sequel to my J. Fuego experience... still tasting good at the final third and I began hearing the fateful snap, crackle and pop of a wrapper catastrophe in progress. Now it has officially exploded. I am hanging on tight, but the end is near.


----------



## tp1smokin

had a tatuaje east coast strong with an awesome flavor!!!!


----------



## boomerd35

kevink868 said:


> For now, I'm working on my first J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No.1. I can see why these are developing a cult following around here. All kinds of flavor without getting up in my grill. Smooth. But I'm only halfway through it, so it could turn hostile yet.


Yes cult following- I love em. We bought a box and I'm afraid to smoke em cuz we'll run out and they aint cheap. Sorry to hear about the wrapper mishap though.


----------



## kevink868

boomerd35 said:


> Yes cult following- I love em. We bought a box and I'm afraid to smoke em cuz we'll run out and they aint cheap. Sorry to hear about the wrapper mishap though.


I'd like an application to join your J. Fuego cult! Turned out okay. Remained smokable to the end, though it wasn't pretty. Anyway, a delicious blend.


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Oliva serie O natural perfecto, came with a box of G maduro belicoso's. MDD.


----------



## happy1

Had a Don Pepin Cuban Classic,Juan Lopez (ISOM) and a Vegas from Cuban Crafters getting ready to spark a 601 Habano-great cigar


----------



## Ceedee

kevink868 said:


> I'd like an application to join your J. Fuego cult! Turned out okay. Remained smokable to the end, though it wasn't pretty. Anyway, a delicious blend.


Count me in as part of the cult. Top two smokes now are J. Fuego corojo and Illusione - Had a J. Fuego Corojo robusto earlier today and finishing off with an Illusione cg:4 now with a dram of Glenfiddich 12 yr. Ahhh. I needed that!

CD


----------



## Webmeister

Looks like I'm going to have to find me some J. Fuego to try. Any suggestions where to look?

For tonight's enjoyment, I fired up a Padron 2000 maduro. Something about revisiting favorite sticks from yester-year give me the warm fuzzys. These never fail to satisfy.


----------



## boomerd35

Webmeister said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to find me some J. Fuego to try. Any suggestions where to look?


Only place I've really seen them online is at Serious Cigars.


----------



## mitro-cl

This morning I'm smoking a '99 Sancho Panza corona in celebration of the arrival of Alan's granddaughter!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Webmeister said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to find me some J. Fuego to try. Any suggestions where to look?
> 
> For tonight's enjoyment, I fired up a Padron 2000 maduro. Something about revisiting favorite sticks from yester-year give me the warm fuzzys. These never fail to satisfy.


Call Atlantic....have both the Natural and Corojo in house...all sizes... HIGHLY RECOMMEND the Corojo!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Ceedee said:


> Count me in as part of the cult. Top two smokes now are J. Fuego corojo and Illusione - Had a J. Fuego Corojo robusto earlier today and finishing off with an Illusione cg:4 now with a dram of Glenfiddich 12 yr. Ahhh. I needed that!
> 
> CD


Isnt that Glenfiddich 12 yr EXCELLENT CD!??? I never had it and a buddy came in with a bottle last week at Atlantic and we have been drinking it since....only took 2 herfs to basically finish the bittle off. He says the 12yr is much better than the 18yr? And I paired mine with the following cigars over the past 2 weeks and it was fantastic: 04 Opus X, 06 PSD4, 07 Ashton VSG, DPG Cuban Classic, Camacho Triple Maduro and a 07 Boli RC.


----------



## Avs Fan

Maduro PiPs said:


> Call Atlantic....have both the Natural and Corojo in house...all sizes... HIGHLY RECOMMEND the Corojo!!!


I was wondering about these, now I am going to try the corojo!


----------



## boomerd35

I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves the J Fuego. I met Jesus at some events recently, and I didn't know if I was being objective enough in my admiration for the cigars. You know when you meet somebody as nice as Mr Fuego you really want to like his cigars. But I think the smokes speak for themselves.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking the Illusione mk ultra. This cigar is very complex with rich flavors of leather, wood, and toasted nuts. I highly recommend them if you can get your hands o some.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a Illusione 68, love this little flavor bomb!!!


----------



## bobaganoosh

sofaman said:


> This morning I am smoking a Illusione 68, love this little flavor bomb!!!


that is a great little cigar!


----------



## Webmeister

This morning, I ran into something totally unexpected... A Perdomo with a natural wrapper that I actually like! Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage 1991 Imperio 5/4. Only goes to show that you should try every (well almost everything) at least once. In order to bring the karmic balance in the universe back in synch, I will of course need to offset that natural wrapper with something very dark. I believe an Illusione cg:4 is in order for this afternoon.


----------



## brianhewitt

If I don't respond to this thread, assume I have a lit Arganese maduro in my teeth. 

I didn't plan it, but every morning this week I've started the day with one. It's just not healthy, I may need psychiatric help. 

Now I just gotta figure out what to smoke for this evening's YQMA recording... Recommendations? Perhaps an Argan........ D'oh!


----------



## boomerd35

brianhewitt said:


> If I don't respond to this thread, assume I have a lit Arganese maduro in my teeth.
> 
> I didn't plan it, but every morning this week I've started the day with one. It's just not healthy, I may need psychiatric help.
> 
> Now I just gotta figure out what to smoke for this evening's YQMA recording... Recommendations? Perhaps an Argan........ D'oh!


Man, the brain washing really worked on you, Brian . I gotta admit, I smoked so many Arganese cigars on the trip, I wanted to wait a few days before smoking one of the ones I bought.


----------



## Smokincrazy

Oliva Master Blends 3....It was awesome as usual


----------



## LkyLindy

Diamond Crown Maximus #2

Lasted thru a movie apple pie and capuccino--A sweet smoke


----------



## Webmeister

As predicted, an Illusione cg:4 to restore balance to the universe (excellent as usual). Also squeezed in a Palmas Puro maduro PC just to make sure.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Camacho Scorpion, Nuff Said


----------



## Sea Jay

La Flor Ligero 600. I'm a creature of habbit...


----------



## kevink868

Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona


----------



## BiG LoU

PSD4 and some Johnnie black


----------



## iloveclmore

Diplomaticos Habana #2


----------



## mark in kc

I had an Olivia Series V lancero that was great. I gave this a try after a bad experience with the Series V figurado that was rated a 94 by CA. I had some major burn issues and it was a bit sour. I had a nice meal beforehand, however it was the first cigar I have ever vomited after smoking. I generally believe Olivas to be consistently good, so I am sure I had an isolated experience. Tonight, the Series V lancero was great. I was also pleased to smoke the lancero because it is a size that I don't encounter all that often.


----------



## smokinj

OpusX #5- Ole' Faithful


----------



## zion698

mark in kc said:


> I had an Olivia Series V lancero that was great. I gave this a try after a bad experience with the Series V figurado that was rated a 94 by CA. I had some major burn issues and it was a bit sour. I had a nice meal beforehand, however it was the first cigar I have ever vomited after smoking. I generally believe Olivas to be consistently good, so I am sure I had an isolated experience. Tonight, the Series V lancero was great. I was also pleased to smoke the lancero because it is a size that I don't encounter all that often.


A lot of people would have given up on them after that, and missed out on an incredible smoke. Good for you man!!! Give the toro a try as well; it's my favorite size of the serie V after the lancero.


----------



## GriFF-cl

mark in kc said:


> I had an Olivia Series V lancero that was great. I gave this a try after a bad experience with the Series V figurado that was rated a 94 by CA. I had some major burn issues and it was a bit sour. I had a nice meal beforehand, however it was the first cigar I have ever vomited after smoking. I generally believe Olivas to be consistently good, so I am sure I had an isolated experience. Tonight, the Series V lancero was great. I was also pleased to smoke the lancero because it is a size that I don't encounter all that often.


Very similar to my experience, except I didn't get sick afterward. I was definitely unimpressed. I agree, the Lancero is an awesome cigar. I'll probably buy a box of these soon.


----------



## MaytagMan-cl

Had a PLPC last night... damn tasty!


----------



## cooljcadetman

supportin our new sponsor with a camacho trip maduro


----------



## kevink868

Padron Serie 1926 No. 6 (M) with a cappucino.


----------



## degarbie

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ White Label Belicoso. I really enjoyed it, very nice medium spicy nutty and tobacco flavours, with some sweet spice that reminded me of the RASS.


----------



## GatorMike

I had a Padron 2000 gifted to me by Kory while I watched Lost. Thank man!


----------



## cybervee-cl

So I'm looking at the pics of the Bolivars that Bigfoot posted, and I start to salivate... then I remember that I have some Boils left in the 'special' humi ......

Bolivar CC - that was starting to show a little plume. The label almost fell right off it was so lose. Man that tasted good!


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Had a Punch Gran Puro this afternoon, it was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## alanf

It wasn't too bad out today. A nice snow fall with temps in the high 20s/low 30s. I had an Old Powder Keg (very nice, rich and strong) followed by a Tatuaje Havana. The Tatuaje was my first one and it was a very nice smoke and held up to the cold well - no light, wrapper or burn problems. I need to get a few more of these.


----------



## JohnR

I am also smoking a Tatuaje. Mine is the "cheap" series P (P4 Churchill) - a Nicaraguan puro made of 60% medium filler and 40% long-filler. I like this cigar. Hard to beat for the money - less than $3 in box quantity.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I'm smoking a DPG JJ robusto....very good.
I got a box.


----------



## threecrazychefs

Today I smoked a 5 vegas Series A anomaly. Short, somewhat strong, slightly sweet, satisfying, super splendid!


----------



## tuelle

Partagas Black tonight. Yum.


----------



## cooljcadetman

had a san christobal maestro earlier that surprised me, a three castles i rolled myself that was great for a cigarette, and prolly a pipe later tonight! yes, i truely am a fan of the leaf, no matter how it comes!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Rocky Patel Sungrown Perfecto -- The taste was fabulous!


----------



## Webmeister

I was gonna save the MAXX Vice for after the game tomorrow, but it is such a nice day today I decided to fire it up. Interesting smoke, but there is a taste in there somewhere that just doesn't do it for me. That and the fact that this thing doesn't need cello - it should be packaged in an athletic supporter... 

:biggrin:

Lately, I've been trying to smoke cigars that are different from my normal rotation. I've found one or two great sticks that I would have missed otherwise (Dona Flor is a prime example). After all, that is how I found the Illusione!


----------



## Matt257

Just finished the first 3rd of a Jose L Piedra Cazadores. Not a great looking smoke, but got a good no frills cuban flavor


----------



## GreySmoke

*Tonights Smokes*

I an going to my niece's B-day party so I'll bring a Gurka Legend Torpedo, a 601 Habano Toro and a Camacho Coyolar for me and a bunch of other stuff to pass around.


----------



## sofaman

Just finished my first Chizel Madoro, Awsome smoke its not just raw power this stick has alot of flavor. I am going to let the rest of the box rest for a while to see how they develop.


----------



## kevink868

All Cuba, all the time today. RyJ Tubos No. 2 for breakfast, and finishing off a 9/07 RASS right now. If there's anything greater than the second half of a RASS, I haven't smoked it yet. A damned good day. Fine smokes >> all-you-can-eat BBQ ribs >> UFC 81 (WAR Mir!).


----------



## oldfart54

Started the morning off with coffee and an Oliva V torpedo, about to light up a La Aroma de Cuba robusto and will finish the night with a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 660 with some Knob Creek. What a way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## Ceedee

Having a wonderful SLR Serie G Maduro Rothschilde and pairing it with a Sam Adams Boston Ale... and man is it WONDERFUL! I would compare it to a Fuente Maduro along the lines of the Añejo, believe it or not. Very smooth and very flavorful. Not as complex as an Añejo but for the $4 price tag, you cannot beat it! Gonna get me some more of these! 

CD


----------



## elmomac

This morning I had a Casa Torano with coffee. Then while grillin some burgers and dogs I had a 5 Vegas Classic. I'm leanin towards a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 to finish off the day.


----------



## happy1

having a CAO America torp...Damn good smoke


----------



## Habana-cl

Let's see for the last week I have had Nyquil and Dayquil morning and night. does that count. Just cannot seem to get over this cold. I thought about having a chisel tomorrow to really get rid of it. What do you think?????? Flint


----------



## sonick-cl

H. Upmann Cabinet Seleccion 

Outstanding... if you can find 'em

Lucked out since local b&m has every size, both upmann, r&j, and por larranaga cabinet. 
Minus one box as of an hour ago...


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Perdomo Habano Maduro...my first...EXCELLENT Stick.....never was a Perdomo fan...never bought ay of the lines...but this may be his best stuff yet....


----------



## boomerd35

Maduro PiPs said:


> Perdomo Habano Maduro...my first...EXCELLENT Stick.....never was a Perdomo fan...never bought ay of the lines...but this may be his best stuff yet....


I agree. I had never smoked any Perdomo and I got several different ones at RTDA. First one I smoked was the Habano, and I loved it. I was disappointed in some of the other Perdomos I received.


----------



## boomerd35

Smoking a LGC maduro with some Dominican coffe I brought back. I think this is one Tx_tuff gifted me, and he said it had been sitting quite awhile. Very smooth and mellow. Not overly flavorful, but an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a mini-herf with a buddy tonight. I had MAXX thanks to jam (my first - very tasty) and a Tatuaje Reserva J21 (also a first). The MAXX was great, but the Tat was amazingly good.


----------



## smokinj

I just finished up a LGC serie R #7 maduro. A big boy, but a very good boy


----------



## Lok17

Fired up a PSD #4 courtesy PIPs. Talk about an OUTSTANDING smoke!!! Thanks Mario!!!


----------



## Lok17

Habana said:


> Let's see for the last week I have had Nyquil and Dayquil morning and night. does that count. Just cannot seem to get over this cold. I thought about having a chisel tomorrow to really get rid of it. What do you think?????? Flint


DEEEWWWWW EEEEEEEETTTTT!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy

Went to a fishing herf last night(cigars and fishing)-traded a few La flor Dominicana factory press II for montecristo #2's straight from Fidels island-Ready to fire that baby up during tonights festivities


----------



## kevink868

Oliva Angel 100 "1961" (6 x 45). Damn, I love these.


----------



## Webmeister

Woke up this morning and started diging through my humidor for Super Bowl smokes. I found a Padron 2000 box-pressed maduro hiding in the bottom of one of the tupperdors. I must have had this stick for 3-4 yrs and thought I had smoked all of them. The cello was oily yellow when I pulled it off, and the smell was fabulous. Put a flame to it and tasted chocolate, chocolate, chocolate! What an enjoyable smoke - I dare say one of the best experiences I've had in the past year. A big mug of latte, and watching Jethro Tull Live at Montreux on DVD. Life is good...


----------



## sofaman

Just cliped a DPG Blue its only my 2nd one and I think I am ready for a box!


----------



## ezmoney5150

This afternoon I smoked a Bolivar Cofradia #754. This cigar is really moving up the list as a favorite with La Flor and Oliva V. Sat out on my aunts deck here in Marietta, GA. The temp got up to about 60 today. This is so much better than being cooped up at home in my house smoking cigars. 

Right now I'm out on the deck smoking a Partagas Spanish Rosado Gigantes. 

Life is good.


----------



## ezmoney5150

sofaman said:


> Just cliped a DPG Blue its only my 2nd one and I think I am ready for a box!


I've tried the black label and loved it. Maybe I'll get some blue labels.


----------



## mhlatke

Gurkha Signature 101 Maduro - very nice smoke -except I must have gone through the last 4" in about 15 minutes watching the end of the Super Bowl! Very tense!


----------



## zion698

While enjoying the game:

Started with a Coronado by Flor toro, which was great as always.

Next was my first Ashton VSG nice, but not what I was expecting from a sungrown. Had more of a maduro character, but nice.

Ended with a Padron 6000 maduro it was heavenly.


----------



## [email protected]

During the game Mark (Shelby07) brought me an Oliva V Lancero that was by far my favorite Oliva. It makes the others in the 'V' line look bad 

Then I cracked open a Graycliff Emerald


----------



## baba

Tried out an "Illusion #4" - good smoke - not as much depth as a Tatuate, but very smoth


----------



## sonick-cl

mhlatke said:


> Gurkha Signature 101 Maduro - very nice smoke -except I must have gone through the last 4" in about 15 minutes watching the end of the Super Bowl! Very tense!


Mmmm, Gurkha signature 101 maduro are one of the best damn maduro's i've ever had.... I love those things. Actually, they're THE best maduro I've ever had.. consistent too. That reminds me, I need to order more of these, it's been awhile....... the Cigar King Aged Reserve maduro come very close so i've been smokin' those.....


----------



## LouZava

I only smoked a Famous Buenos Madurito today before the game. It was a good 30 min smoke while me and my son played outside.  Doesnt get better than that.


----------



## mark in kc

Had another Oliva Series V lancero that was just as good as the first. Will buy a box soon. It's not the most typical size I smoke so it's good to bring some variety to the table for sure. Where is everybody finding this Illusione cigars? I would like to try one.


----------



## ylo2na

Just lit this one up...it is a relatively cheap cigar...real cheap....Double Happiness by La Aurora. Cigar International for $30 for a sampler. A mild to medium smoke, if you like that, and they are very tasty. Having it with my Cafe Misto from Starbuck's and it has turned out to be a pleasant surprise. For an everyday smoke, anytime, and the price range, it fits my palate every time. I dont think you will be disappointed...that is if you have a palate like mine...
Best


----------



## ylo2na

an update on Double Happiness....it is now a "nubbie" and I have grabbed hold of the last inch with a "look a like roach clip" to get the rest of it! Now, for a cheapie cigar, that just fits the bill perfectly....
Best


----------



## mitro-cl

Taboo Special Forces Boot Camp. Wow, its good. I had a Twist a few days ago and didn't care for it much. This really makes me want the "regular" Special Forces.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

mark in kc said:


> Had another Oliva Series V lancero that was just as good as the first. Will buy a box soon. It's not the most typical size I smoke so it's good to bring some variety to the table for sure. Where is everybody finding this Illusione cigars? I would like to try one.


Mark if you ever make it to Lawrence. Centro cigars have some of the 88. That is the only place I have seen the Illusione around here. 
They are a great smoke so pick them up if you find them.


----------



## Txbob

Had a VS Triple Corojo Robusto this morning along with 5 Vegas Box Press Maduro later and a 5 Vegas Classic. This afternoon had two Partagas Black Classico's.


----------



## kevink868

Those wonderful people from DHL showed up today bearing the new CI Legends Maroon Label, a CTBL by Nestor Plasencia. They are more impressive looking than I expected. For right off the truck, it was pretty good. We'll see how they pan out in the long run, but my first one had a nice broadleaf sweetness, some wood and just a little spice on a medium body. It went south right at the end, but I surely got my $2 worth out of it before pitching it. If you're looking for a mid-day maduro and dig the broadleaf, check em out.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Cigar Number 115. I Have No Idea What It Is But It Is From The Tasteing Panel. It Has Been In My Humi For About 6 Months. See My Review In The Review Forum


----------



## LkyLindy

Hmmmmmm--

Going with a tatuaje (tat) classic reserve in about 5 mins


----------



## alanf

JohnRider said:


> I am also smoking a Tatuaje. Mine is the "cheap" series P (P4 Churchill) - a Nicaraguan puro made of 60% medium filler and 40% long-filler. I like this cigar. Hard to beat for the money - less than $3 in box quantity.


I had one of these today that was gifted to me. I agree that it is a very good cigar, especially for the price. However, I think the Tatuaje Havana is better.


----------



## zion698

Had a Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental (corona gorda) which I believe is the West Coast version of this limited edition smoke. Great smoke ... have to get more. If you can find it, get one :dribble:


----------



## smokinj

Had a couple LGC Coronas and finished up one of my All-Time favs the R&J Celestial Finos from the late '70's:dribble:


----------



## kevink868

Cuban Monte #3, courtesy of the ever-generous "Cigar Joe." It was firm on the draw but packed with cocoa on the second half.


----------



## krichag07

Hookah!!!!


----------



## baba

Zion698
you better get your tatuates west coast blend right away, Tatuate is not shipping any more. I just bought everything my local store had.


----------



## jitzy

Last night I had a Diamond Crown #4 maduro I have to say they are one of the best cigars you could smoke the construction was flawless and flavors superb I forgot how much I love them I think I need a box of them.


----------



## [email protected]

I just got my hands on a Partagas 160...I was thinking about lighting it up but it's too rare to see go so soon lol.

So, I've settled for an SLR Serie G Belicoso


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

I was at my local B&M looking for something for lunch, saw a nice Sancho Panza which I picked out for myself. Then I turned around and saw a Puros Indios with some really nice plume. One guess on which one I smoked first.


----------



## Ecto1

Olivia Series O it was nice and sweet..but had a small crack in the side that didn't help draw.


----------



## Lok17

Gonna go out in the garage and fire up an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto!!!! HMMM HMMMMHHHHHMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok17

zion698 said:


> Had a Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental (corona gorda) which I believe is the West Coast version of this limited edition smoke. Great smoke ... have to get more. If you can find it, get one :dribble:


I agree these east and west coast sticks are outstanding!!! Can't wait to see what they are like in a year or so. I for one am starting to stockpile these badboys!!


----------



## boomerd35

Had a CAO Criollo Mancha this morning. Binder split on me near the cap with about 1/3 left- wasn't too smokable after that.


----------



## Pendaboot

Right now I am about two thirds done on my second Taboo Twist. A really fine cigar. Can't wait for Taboo to get some more so I can lay in a supply. These could clearly benefit from some rest, if I could only keep my hands off of them.


----------



## alanf

Lok17 said:


> Gonna go out in the garage and fire up an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto!!!! HMMM HMMMMHHHHHMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now that's a plan Greg! I have one of those. Instead of the garage I may just sit on the porch and watch this big snow storm come in. A cup of coffee should go good with it.


----------



## [email protected]

Graycliff Crystal is what's lit right now

Ah, the perks of working at a smoke shop


----------



## mrwooly

Todays was Oliveros. Have been smoking one a day on the drive home. Really enjoyable. Another one worth noting was yesterdays Don Lugo. Only problem with it, too small.


----------



## GreySmoke

Had a Gurkha Master Select Perfecto No. 3 - Great little guy. Good for that winter garage smoke.


----------



## kevink868

Earlier today another CI Legends Maroon Label (Plasencia). Now I shall head out back with a cappucino, take in some of these crazy election returns and smoke this Padron Serie 1926 #1 that's been staring at me thru the glass top for a year and change.


----------



## boomerd35

CAO Italia right now. I misjudged this cigar. Tried it when I first started smoking and didn't like it. Very tasty with the right amount of spice.


----------



## CBI

Just finished a RyJ Reseve maduro torpedo. Pretty darn tasty. Little tough on the draw but not bad overall.


----------



## zion698

Had a Gran Habano Corojo tonight .... great smoke. Possibly the one of the best, if not the best corojo smoke that can be had for under five bucks. :dribble:


----------



## foolwithnohair

zion698 said:


> Had a Gran Habano Corojo tonight .... great smoke. Possibly the one of the best, if not the best corojo smoke that can be had for under five bucks. :dribble:


+1 - just finished one. 

I sure wish they were under $5 here ...


----------



## Barndog

I had an Oliva G box pressed robusto


----------



## baba

I had a Casa Torano Lancero, and was I suprised. The Lancero had more depth and flavor than the regular Casa Toranl line. Definately a keeper - may need a box of those!


----------



## tobacmon

*My second Illusione*

View attachment 9004
View attachment 9005
View attachment 3601
View attachment 9007


Well my first was from Webby during a stop over here in Norfolk--this morning I'm trying the 88 and is as good as the 68 -- I was able to take a pic or 2 -- enjoyed this smoke! Thanks to both Webby ( Michael) and Lighthouse (Chuck) I am HOOKED. Thanks Guys---PEACE !

*Note--as I type CeeDee I did a small trade and will soon be trying my first Nording-Appreciate the recommendation Michael--HaH!

Paul


----------



## zion698

Lok17 said:


> I agree these east and west coast sticks are outstanding!!! Can't wait to see what they are like in a year or so. I for one am starting to stockpile these badboys!!


what differences did you pick up in the East coast version?


----------



## kevink868

Last night's 1926 #1 was a bit of a letdown. Today, an Old Powder Keg Robusto (M).


----------



## BlueyHK

Montecristo Petit Edmundo. Beautiful smoke. Used a Punch cutter on this for the first time and enjoyed the difference in profile from my usual guillotine cutter.


----------



## [email protected]

I smoked 3 today at work:

1. LFD Double Ligero Chisel
2. Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
3. RP ITC 10th Anniversary

How can they call this "work"?


----------



## dowellmichaeld

kevink868 said:


> Last night's 1926 #1 was a bit of a letdown. Today, an Old Powder Keg Robusto (M).


Where can you find the Powder Keg's? I've been hearing quite a bit about these and want to give them a shot. MDD.


----------



## drscholl14

Had an RP Vintage 1990 Robusto last night while watching the Wild vs Red Wings game.


----------



## cooljcadetman

just had my first "v", it was a lancero, but i can see why they are so wanted! what a beaut!


----------



## Shelby07

LFD Cameroon Cab #5


----------



## mitro-cl

I cannot believe I'm actually smoking a cigar thats TRYING to kick my ass. I'm smoking an absolutely wonderful Don Lino 1989 maduro robusto.


----------



## speedytt

Smoked a Hoyo del Monterrey Epicure Maduro last night.


----------



## kevink868

dowellmichaeld said:


> Where can you find the Powder Keg's? I've been hearing quite a bit about these and want to give them a shot. MDD.


Right from the brand owner/creator himself:

http://www.cvtobacco.com/home.html

Name is Mike, and he's a pleasure to deal with. Ships quickly, is eager to answer Qs, etc.


----------



## kevink868

Just finished a Blue Label robusto. Though the flavor fizzled a little on the second half, the first half was well worth the price of admission. Medium body, light spice, wood, an occasional fruity/slightly tannic thing going on. A really interesting, complex blend. Might have another one of these in a different size later today.


----------



## happy1

Having a Juan Lopez ISOM with some Dalmore cigar malt-great combo!!


----------



## LkyLindy

Down in Fla. visiting my mom--Just finished a padron 64 anniv diplomatico by the canal--What a Smoke

Didn't even mind the crocs eyeballing me-LOL


----------



## baboruger

Just smoked an ITC 10 year I got for free at a Rocky Event a couple of weeks ago! Again this is a wonderful smoke.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Today while here in Marietta GA, I stopped at Tobacco World and smoked a Joya de Nicaragua Antano Gran Reserva. Always a great smoke. Started out mild. When I got to the second third I stated picking up a peppery taste on the palate. The finish was just as good. 

I recommend.


----------



## jbustman

I'm itching for a Ashton VSG or a LFD Cabinet Maduro but being that its 10:40pm and i've got class in the morning it looks like the money on my back is going to be cuddling me tonight...


----------



## PAM64

Just lit up a PAM 64 corona! Yummy!


----------



## baileycao

kevink868 said:


> Just finished a Blue Label robusto. Though the flavor fizzled a little on the second half, the first half was well worth the price of admission. Medium body, light spice, wood, an occasional fruity/slightly tannic thing going on. A really interesting, complex blend. Might have another one of these in a different size later today.


I love the blue label robusto! If you get a chance try and find the limited edition Lancero size it is phenomenal!!


----------



## chip1922

Just got done with a Perdomo Lot 23. Nice smoke!


----------



## [email protected]

Today I smoked an Ashton La Aroma De Cuba Churchill and an Oliva Masterblend 3 Robusto. The La Aroma line is great, especially for the price. I'd recommend it to all of you.


----------



## Webmeister

Started out the morning with a Tatuaje Angeles and big ole mug of latte. Next on the hit parade was one of the Don Pepin house blends that I picked up from De La Concha in NYC earlier this week - what a great smoke (should have bought more than 3 sticks)! This afternoon, I fired up one of my favorites - an Illusione 68.


----------



## boomerd35

I've been sitting on a LFD Ligero Cabinet 500 Oscuro. I decided to pull it out and smoke it. HOLY COW what a great cigar! They must have dipped that thing in espresso and chocolate. I will be looking for more for sure.


----------



## kevink868

baileycao said:


> I love the blue label robusto! If you get a chance try and find the limited edition Lancero size it is phenomenal!!


Thanks for the tip, bro. I was unaware there was a Lancero. Sounds good.


----------



## Ceedee

... Gran Habano Connecticut #1. A great mild smoke with coffee and banana bread this morning. 

CD


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Padilla 1932 - I love these things!


----------



## LkyLindy

Going with a J Fuego corojo #1 grande at the pool today


----------



## sofaman

Right now I am smoking a Oliva Special G


----------



## boomerd35

Sancho Panza maduro on the way in today with some coffee. Maybe my favorite inexpensive cigar.


----------



## Ceedee

Moving on too the old standby... RP Edge Maduro toro, and loving it! 

CD


----------



## kevink868

Camacho Havana H2.


----------



## baileycao

kevink868 said:


> Thanks for the tip, bro. I was unaware there was a Lancero. Sounds good.


There was a lancero sampler that came out during Christmas that featured all of DPG blends rolled in a lancero size. I would love to send you one but i smoked them all.


----------



## foolwithnohair

Gave up, left work at noon, currently smoking the stress away with a Padron Churchill.


----------



## GreySmoke

kevink868 said:


> Thanks for the tip, bro. I was unaware there was a Lancero. Sounds good.


Here is a link to where you can get the lancero sampler.
http://www.cheapercigars.com/brand_sampler_packs.html


----------



## Ceedee

... moving on to cigar #3 for the day. Repeat of #2 - Edge maduro toro. Yum! 

CD


----------



## mitro-cl

On my 2nd. First was a Por Larannaga panatela, now I'm smoking a DPG Black Label robusto. I'm finding few and fewer reasons to smoke anything other than these.


----------



## degarbie

Last night, an Oliva Series V. A very nice smoke, stronger than I'm used to but the flavours were fantastic, really well blended. I had trouble picking out individual flavours but I really enjoyed it apart from a bit of a buzz at the end which made me feel kind of sick.


----------



## sofaman

Just nubed my 2nd for the day a Padron 2000 Nat, This has to be the most consistant smoke ever made.


----------



## Matt257

degarbie said:


> Last night, an Oliva Series V. A very nice smoke, stronger than I'm used to but the flavours were fantastic, really well blended. I had trouble picking out individual flavours but I really enjoyed it apart from a bit of a buzz at the end which made me feel kind of sick.


You lucky guy!!! Im still trying to get hold of the V!!


----------



## ylo2na

I lit up an AF Canones this morning and was still going at it around 1:30 pm...that is one huge cigar. Great taste, but am not sure that I want to spend all that time just having that thing hanging in my mouth. If the darn thing wasnt so good, I would have turned that puppy over about 1/2 way through. When I got to the end, 3 inches left, it got rather heavy and nasty. Must be the build up of all the tar(s) and that didnt go well!
This afternoon, just lit a Hoya de Monterrey maduro 2nd from Tampa Humidor. Very tasty and very good price...less than $1 as I recall. Anyway, that is my humble smoketime for now!
Best


----------



## CincyBrown

Got a CAO Italia Gondola going....with a Crown and water on an empty stomach....I may have to lie down for a second......


----------



## Shelby07

Cabaiguan Belicosos Finos - nice mild-med cigar with great flavors


----------



## elmomac

Shelby07 said:


> Cabaiguan Belicoso Finos - nice mild-med cigar with great flavors


I had one of those in my hand then the UPS guys drops off a box from CI I couldn't resist those Padilla Hybrid. I usually let them wait but...


----------



## Ceedee

Tatuaje Tainos to finish off the day - about 1.5 yrs on it. A really exquisite cigar.

CD


----------



## drscholl14

Had a the classic RP Vintage 1990 robusto.


----------



## boomerd35

Too many cigars today. After my Sancho Panza this morning, I had a Kinky Friedman Utopia at lunch, a RP Sungrown in the late afternoon, and a Partagas Black Label tonight.


----------



## kevink868

Finished up today with a Por Larranaga "Cuban Grade." Scored a single last week. Mild-medium, kind of a lunchtime strength, but was surprisingly good. Nicely balanced, flawless burn and draw. BTW, it has an EC-CTS wraper on it that's unlike any I've ever seen. Extraordinarily dark and with a nice oily sheen.


----------



## Matt257

I am just about to light up this Gurkha that was gifted to me by Gerry (howland1998) Im not sure which Gurkha it is, so any help is appreciated :biggin:


----------



## Matt257

matt257 said:


> I am just about to light up this Gurkha that was gifted to me by Gerry (howland1998) Im not sure which Gurkha it is, so any help is appreciated :biggin:


Scratch that, it would help if I read the band!! :roflmao:


----------



## slkr4life

Ashton VSG and a cup of reheated day old coffee. Yummmm......


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I just had a Padron 1926 that Fullcount sent me as a Secret Santa. That cigar was AWESOME!!!! I nubbed that untill I burnt my fingers

Thanks again


----------



## Ceedee

Going in for an Oliveros Eight Zero toro. Looks very tasty...

CD

Update: VERY tasty thus far - 1/2 inch.


----------



## drscholl14

Wishing I was smoking one of my Tatuaje Reds, but the temp of 3 degrees and windchill of -38 is intimidating me a bit!:arghhhh:


----------



## Lighthouse

I'm with you Pete. That sh#t is one it's way down here. I better get one sparked now to get ahead of the curve - Tatuaje Noellas for me, I'm short on time.


----------



## drscholl14

Didn't get all the snow we were supposed to so hopefully you'll still be able to drive to your local B&M!


----------



## sofaman

I am about to break into my Illusione 68's since I have another box comming monday.


----------



## Lighthouse

We don't need more snow. We just dug out of 18-20 inches two days ago. Unfortunalety, I just grabbed a stick and looked outside, it's snowing like hell again!


----------



## Lighthouse

You're a lucky guy Sofaman!


----------



## Ceedee

sofaman said:


> I am about to break into my Illusione 68's since I have another box comming monday.


Showoff! ( he, he ) :biggrin:

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Time for a Fuente Hemingway Classic. Mmmm good!

CD


----------



## samsgrl28

we are sitting outside enjoying this unusally warm weather at a wine bar in mid town houston. my husband is smoking oliva series v dbl robusto hat he recv'd from sofaman in his bomb and i am trying a gurkha rare estate blend that comes in a 5 count tin. amazingly from a tin it is pretty good even my husband thought it tasted pretty good. they are not the usual tiny cigars that come in a tin but rather a torpedo petite corona nic efor a quick smoke as my husband says. will have to post a pic i took later when i get to the home computer. almost forgot to mention we are enjoying the cigars with venta la ossa 2005 tempranillo which complements very well. pictures have been added. sorry for the graininess, they were taken with my camera phone which was all i had at the time.


----------



## Ecto1

I know I have a Said this before but Rocky Patel ITC..........mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dowellmichaeld

I got an Aspira corojo with an order from Famous, I guess if you drop enough money, they like to reward you with S**T! smokes. It's been sitting around for a little while and I was doing some homework, so I decided to give it a shot. HORRIBLE!!! Definitely not worth the 50 something for a box, there are much better bargain cigars, I wouldn't smoke another even if I get another free one. MDD.


----------



## cybervee-cl

A Rocky Patel Original Sun Grown petite corona. Yery nice. Slightly sweet, with a buttery taste. Gets a little stronger near the nub, but still smoooooth. 

The last batch I picked up on the devil site cost me $22 for 18 sticks. They are very nice smokes, and a great deal at that price.

:whoohoo:


----------



## LkyLindy

Tonight its an Oliva master blend 3


----------



## BlueyHK

Today was a Montecristo Edmundo. A superb 75 minutes of my life!


----------



## Ceedee

BlueyHK said:


> Today was a Montecristo Edmundo. A superb 75 minutes of my life!


Very Nice!

I'm going with an Illusione cg:4 as a nightcap!

CD


----------



## elmomac

Oliva G maduro this morning and a 5 Vegas Limited 2007 this evening.


----------



## elmomac

Ceedee said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I'm going with an Illusione cg:4 as a nightcap!
> 
> CD


Man, I can't wait until mine come in!! Hopefully by Tuesday:whoohoo:


----------



## ytford

Bahia Gold Robusto this morning with a cup of turkish caf. Itll wake you up in the morning.


----------



## mikejh-cl

temp got up to the 50s today so i took the chance to smoke a torano signature thats been sitting for a year. very disappointed, cigar had little to no flavor, construction and burn were fine, ash was great, cigar smelled wonderful, but no flavor, and the head of the cigar had some funky glue like taste to it, not a good experience overall


----------



## zion698

Tonight a Camacho Corojo Gigante :dribble: .... I've said it before and I'll said it again. No one does corojo like Camacho. Great bold flavored full body smoke ... went well with some Imperial beer.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

Oh man, it has been a good day. Today I went to my parent's house - my dad just retired and we both had Tatuaje Havana VI's - the torpedos. Then I went to a buddy's house and he hung out back by a fire pit and I put down an Alec Bradley MAXX Ego. And to boot, he gave me a nice Graycliff - I've never had them before.


----------



## Shelby07

Today it was a PAM 64 Monarca and a Tat Reserva J21


----------



## kevink868

La Tradicion Cubana Deluxe Ann'y Corona.


----------



## robisjebus

Last night I herfed up with a few botl from another board. I started with a graycliff from 2005 that was gifted to me from another botl and finished with a Creole LaLa Cammeroon. I normally don't like cammies, but this was by far the best cammeroon i've ever had.

For the people who don't know, Creole was a cigar label out of Lansing, MI. Their cigars are all rolled in the dominican, but the tobacco comes from all over. their main roller (LaLa) is an AMAZING roller/blender. Some of the best cigars i've ever had were from him. I would even go so far as to say he rivals don pepin and lito gomez.

Creole went out of business unfortunately, not due to their cigars but from poor business judgements, but one of the original owners is taking over and starting a new label which should be out by the end of the year.

I can't wait!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Carlos Torano I had received as a sample. Nice small cigar good for a quick smoke. About 15 minutes. Had a green label. Very tasty.


----------



## Wingon

Maria Mancini Magic Mountain Maduro. 

It was good. It was milder than expected, and I enjoyed the way it just somehow fitted. The burn was quite uneven, though, and I had to touch it up a few times, but it was yum.


----------



## Ceedee

RP Edge Maduro Batallion... a bomb of a ceegar. Almost 1.5 hours into it now. Good stuff!

CD


----------



## cybervee-cl

A Jose L. Piedra Habana gifted to me in a bomb by a very kind BOTL.


----------



## m69c44

How is it Chris? I have one in the humi right now only about a week on it


----------



## Matt257

cybervee said:


> A Jose L. Piedra Habana gifted to me in a bomb by a very kind BOTL.


very nice smoke. Not the nicest looking, but a great smoke :biggrin: One of my fav 'go to' sticks


----------



## Ceedee

m69c44 said:


> How is it Chris? I have one in the humi right now only about a week on it


Well, I am biased toward the RP Edge maduro's anyway, but this one burned perfectly and had an ash that was 2" to start with. Tastes great!

CD


----------



## m69c44

I am right there with you on the RP maduro's ......thank s


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

*montecristo classico robusto with five months age. great cigar!*


----------



## baboruger

Villiger, Too cold out for anything else.


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished a Oliva V Lancero, Oh yeh baby what a stick. Will get some pictures up tomorrow. I knew I should have got the box instead of just 10 sticks. Flint


----------



## Ceedee

Flint, I just moved on to a Serie V robusto. Just a superb cigar!

CD


----------



## Matt257

Ceedee said:


> Flint, I just moved on to a Serie V robusto. Just a superb cigar!
> 
> CD


Im thinking of letting loose an 'O' Toro tonight. What a cigar


----------



## htown

My wife knocked over my humidor yesterday and four cigars, luckily just four, ended up with slight rips at the foot. One of these is a Montecristo Edmundo that I will have smoke this evening. It is regrettable that it was damaged, but I do not have to wait for a special occasion now.


----------



## kevink868

ERDM Choix Supreme (the Cuban v.).


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

robisjebus said:


> Last night I herfed up with a few botl from another board. I started with a graycliff from 2005 that was gifted to me from another botl and finished with a Creole LaLa Cammeroon. I normally don't like cammies, but this was by far the best cammeroon i've ever had.
> 
> For the people who don't know, Creole was a cigar label out of Lansing, MI. Their cigars are all rolled in the dominican, but the tobacco comes from all over. their main roller (LaLa) is an AMAZING roller/blender. Some of the best cigars i've ever had were from him. I would even go so far as to say he rivals don pepin and lito gomez.
> 
> Creole went out of business unfortunately, not due to their cigars but from poor business judgements, but one of the original owners is taking over and starting a new label which should be out by the end of the year.
> 
> I can't wait!


You didnt tell me you were herfing the other night you bastage!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Cusano Corojo 1997 - Pleasently surprised. I have had the Cusano 18 before and liked it. Both the 18 and Corojo 97 are very smooth


----------



## kevink868

El Rico Habano Torpedo Maduro. Damn, these are still mighty fuerte after about three years of rest. The perfect end to a heavy, spicy meal, though.


----------



## robisjebus

Tonight I lit up a Padron 4000 maddie. great smoke.


----------



## Ceedee

Just finished a Cienfuegos aged pyramide. A good solid smoke.

CD


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished a Bucanero Salsa - not bad, nice bit of spice/pepper. A good short smoke.


----------



## dowellmichaeld

I had a Punch Champion that was asleep for a year or so, wow! these things really come into their own with some down time. I have a box I got about 6 months ago that i'll gonna let sleep for a while longer. MDD.


----------



## Matt257

Its morning time over here on my day off from work. So gonna have a lazy day. Starting the day with a Jose L Piedra. My taste buds are still half asleep, so wanna go with something I know and like


----------



## mitro-cl

A Griffin's Fuerte (not sure what the size is maybe 44 x 4"). Ehh... its nothing to write home about.


----------



## Bigfoot

just finished a Cuban Bolivar Regional Double Corona. wow, this cigar was amazing and its young. Can't wait for it to age.


----------



## oracle202

*lots of pepin*

cabaiguan belicosos finos and guapo... mmmmm


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

had an h upmann connoisseur cabinet 96-40 on the way into work this morning. a mild stick, perfect for a monday morning commute paired with a mug of caffe verona...


----------



## mitro-cl

Don Lino Africa Punda Milia. Love these always.Wish I had a box just cuz they're so purty.


----------



## zion698

EO 601 red label robusto for lunch. Nice smoke.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie

Im smoking a rocky patel vintage 1990 corona. I love the creaminess of this cigar. Smoking it all the way to the butt. Will post pictures later on my page. Freakin cold out though. Can't wait till spring.


----------



## sofaman

Just finished a RASS that I paired up with Killer Beans Nic Knife Fight.


----------



## kevink868

sofaman said:


> Just finished a RASS that I paired up with Killer Beans Nic Knife Fight.


That's a fine way to do the afternoon right there, brother.

I wasn't so fortunate. I had another plugged Padilla '68 robusto. Pitched it after about ten minutes. Now I'm just pissed. Four of the seven I've smoked have had burn and/or draw issues. On the bright side, it's good I didn't make a box-sized mistake with these. Two fivers was enough to teach me a lesson. No more of these. There's just no excuse for that kind of error rate.


----------



## CincyBrown

CAO Brazilia Gol that got rained down on my head by doogie....I just couldn't resist. Had a Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter to go with it.....o.k.....maybe two. Niether ever disappoint.


----------



## ksnake

Bigfoot said:


> just finished a Cuban Bolivar Regional Double Corona. wow, this cigar was amazing and its young. Can't wait for it to age.


Nice, never had a cuban. But if I were to pick one from what I've read, and from what I like, it would be the Bolivar.


----------



## Habana-cl

sofaman said:


> Just finished a RASS that I paired up with Killer Beans Nic Knife Fight.


That's what I am talking about. HA HA Flint


----------



## ylo2na

My first-ever Saint Luis Rey Rothschilde....and it didnt disappoint. I am in heaven smoking this incredible thing...excellent burn, excellent taste, excellent everything. Now, if the other 39 taste this good, along with the two boxes of Serie G coming in a few days....holy moley! 
Best,
Chuck/ylo2na


----------



## Smokincrazy

San Cristobal that I got for $2.50. My buddy brought some back from a trade show and wanted to get rid of them. I really like those cigars


----------



## GreySmoke

It's 18F outside and I just finished a Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto - OMG Just loved it even froze my @$$ off to nub it in the garage with the door open only way my wife will allow it). I will need to get a box of these...


----------



## JohnR

GreySmoke said:


> It's 18F outside and I just finished a Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto - OMG Just loved it even froze my @$$ off to nub it in the garage with the door open only way my wife will allow it). I will need to get a box of these...


Granted this is coming from a guy who has a pretend girlfriend, but DUDE! That is so WRONG on so many levels. Do you pay part of the mortgage? Tell here from November to March, the garage is your smoking room and if she doesn't like it there is plenty of room in the driveway to park her frickin' car.

Sorry. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GreySmoke

Ok Rant away- but I'll be married 24 years this May and give and take is what makes it last...if thats what you want!!!



JohnRider said:


> Granted this is coming from a guy who has a pretend girlfriend, but DUDE! That is so WRONG on so many levels. Do you pay part of the mortgage? Tell here from November to March, the garage is your smoking room and if she doesn't like it there is plenty of room in the driveway to park her frickin' car.
> 
> Sorry. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Barndog

I just Finished a Oliva O that i received from Monkeydan at the Iliinois herf. Man that things was great smoked it till i burnt my fingers. 
thanks Dan


----------



## PV1191

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story


----------



## baboruger

13 here and out on the porch I was with the Pepin Blue. With all my layers it was not that cold, and the cigar was wonderful


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Perdomo Habano Maduro Torpedo, I love these cigars! Got a box on the way, I'm interested to see how these change over the year with some box age. MDD.


----------



## boomerd35

baboruger said:


> 13 here and out on the porch I was with the Pepin Blue. With all my layers it was not that cold, and the cigar was wonderful


72 here and I also had a Pepin Blue tonight. First inch was a little rough, then after that it was very good.


----------



## brightpaths

I tried my first San Cristobal (torpedo) last night and it was incredible! That's one great smoke that lasted for over two hours.

Today, I'm going to try a Sosa Wavell (natural). A friend of mine said it was an excellent smoke.

It's amazing how many new cigars are out on the market now and how delicious most of them seem to be!

Have a great Tuesday, everyone,
Don


----------



## sofaman

This morning I had a Oliva Special G with coffee


----------



## speedytt

Smoked a Brazilia Lambada with a Bass Ale last night. Not a bad smoke. Would smoke another but wouldn't buy a box.


----------



## brianhewitt

I annoyed my wife with a Don Lino Africa last night. ("Are you done with that cigar yet, it's stinks!") Very interesting smoke.

I'm working on a Montecristo Media Noche this morning. It started off nicely, but has been a bit unexciting now that I'm around half way through it. Even if I don't wind up liking it, no loss, it was one of those web freebies I picked up last year.


----------



## mitro-cl

A Padilla Miami 8&11 Churchill in memory of Kenai.


----------



## smokinj

RASS. God I love these Allones:dribble:


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had an Oliva Serie V Belicoso at lunch. Nubbed it!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Gurkha Beast. one word...OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PV1191

Avo Domaine perfecto, and it was just that!


----------



## Webmeister

Another Illusione 68 - it's a cool night here in the Queen City. Hope tomorrow is nicer - I have a couple of great sticks I have been dying to smoke!


----------



## chip1922

Dreaming of one of those Oliva V belicosos......


----------



## zion698

Had a DPG cuban classic belicoso for lunch and a Punch Gran Puro corona gorda for dinner.:dribble:


----------



## mhlatke

mjohnsoniii said:


> Gurkha Beast. one word...OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!


Ah, one of my favorites - the name can be misleading for such a smooth smoke!

As for me, tonight I nubbed my first Gran Habano 3 Siglos robusto - now I know why so many people rave over them. A very tasty stick!:redface:


----------



## mitro-cl

GreySmoke said:


> It's 18F outside and I just finished a Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto - OMG Just loved it even froze my @$$ off to nub it in the garage with the door open only way my wife will allow it). I will need to get a box of these...


You're welcome to come and smoke in my garage.  I keep it closed up and as warm as I can get it (usually 30 degrees over the outside temp). Just make sure to bring me a smoke. :lol:


----------



## kevink868

Another Old Powder Keg Robusto. These are becoming the go-to for me lately.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Felipe Gregorio Power # 2 Torpedo*, as this is my first, i was actually a little surprised. been sittin in the humi for a while now. kinda forgot about em. very smooth full-bodied stick with hints of caramel. may have to go grab another mazo to rest up for a year or so. very nice


----------



## Matt257

Pueblo Dominicano Beli #3, starting off really well :biggrin:


----------



## brianhewitt

Revisiting a favorite: La Flor Cameroon Cabinet. I prefer the #1 to the #5, but this #5 was still a very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## cooljcadetman

i'm going to light up a CAO Escaparate Series Maduro here shortly that I got winning a contest from Rowdymon! Man, if this thing smokes anything like the columbia, I will be in heaven! anyone know where I can get another???? please, please,please??? LOL. Man, the problems with one of a kinds *shakes head sadly*


----------



## boomerd35

cooljcadetman said:


> i'm going to light up a CAO Escaparate Series Maduro here shortly that I got winning a contest from Rowdymon! Man, if this thing smokes anything like the columbia, I will be in heaven! anyone know where I can get another???? please, please,please??? LOL. Man, the problems with one of a kinds *shakes head sadly*


Isn't that the one that's not released yet? If so, I had one in the freebies they gave at the Serious Cigar Holiday Party last month in Houston. Super smoke!


----------



## cybervee-cl

*HdM DARK SUMATRA - EBANO. Man I like those HdM Dark Sumatra............... *


----------



## cooljcadetman

boomerd35 said:


> Isn't that the one that's not released yet? If so, I had one in the freebies they gave at the Serious Cigar Holiday Party last month in Houston. Super smoke!


EXACTLY! man, I cant wait!


----------



## cooljcadetman

nows the time! yay! its snowing, i love to smoke in the snow, ugh!


----------



## HUMIDORK

RyJ Reserve Maduro with after breakfast coffee and a Petite Tatuaje after lunch.


----------



## tx_tuff

cooljcadetman said:


> i'm going to light up a CAO Escaparate Series Maduro here shortly that I got winning a contest from Rowdymon! Man, if this thing smokes anything like the columbia, I will be in heaven! anyone know where I can get another???? please, please,please??? LOL. Man, the problems with one of a kinds *shakes head sadly*


You prob won't be able to get anymore unless you go visit thier headquaters in Nashvile and can talk them into giving you one!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Herfed the hell out of a place called Stix in Southgate, MI with Tim (Mtmouse), Rob (Robisjebus) and Ian (Bengalman).

I started it off with an Illusione 2, then lit up a Domo ESV91 Maduro, and oh i landed up smoking a NUB! Thats right, smoked a NUB!!!


----------



## LkyLindy

Went with a perdomo lot 23 maduro Churchill-Shweet


----------



## mitro-cl

Casa Torano Maduro Lancero. Goes good with the morning joe.


----------



## zion698

Had the day off today. So after a late breakfast had a Oliva Serie G Cameroon. Nice smoke. Don't smoke a lot of cameroon stuff, might have to change that. I've been overdosing on corojo lately.


----------



## mitro-cl

Little Havana Overrun corona. If only I had known how much I'd love these before they were all gone.


----------



## Chuffy

Sol Cubano Sumatra. I would like to see how these are after 6 months or a year in the humi.


----------



## boomerd35

Cusano Corojo 97 for lunch. Not bad- it was okay, but not my favorite tasting cigar.


----------



## Wingon

Couple of days ago I smoked a CAO Gold Maduro Rothchild. I found it a bit meh and boring, but I've got another one that I'll age for a while, and we'll see then. 

And I should really stay away from cigar forums when I don't have the opportunity to smoke until next week (or perhaps sunday. Maybe. I hope)


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

I finally got my wife to try some stuff with me, but she only likes cigarellos and sweet stuff right now. So tonight, I will have a Punch Gran Puro and I will go get her some CAO's or something similar. It's valentines day, don't you know.


----------



## Webmeister

Started off the day with another De La Concha house blend corona. What an excellent cigar with a unique taste that I find myself enjoying more with every stick. I only have one left, and will probably have to invest in a bundle after that.
http://www.delaconcha.com/index.cfm?edge=shop.categoryHome&category1=1&category2=289

After lunch, I stopped by Charlie's to snag the rest of the 2003 Liberty's in my locker. I had little time for a smoke, so I decided to check out the MAXX Nano. Had a metallic taste to me, and was otherwise unremarkable - won't be having another.

On a lighter note, Larry got a box of ITC-10's in. Had to pick up a few of them today, and will be snagging more when I go in for my weekly mini-herf with the CL gang on Monday evenings. That is until the box is empty...


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I had an 05 Vegas Robaina Familiar and an 06 RASS. These are the first cigars I've smoked since getting over my flu. The flavors were a bit muted, but my sinuses are still recovering a little bit.


----------



## robisjebus

Lit up a Creole Short Story Maduro on the way home from work. really good smoke.


----------



## sofaman

Just nubbed a Illusione 68with my morning coffee


----------



## stlcards

I had an Oliva MB3 last night with the wife. It held up to it's reputation.


----------



## Webmeister

ITC-10 last night after dinner - very nice smoke. RP Vintage 1990 Junior this morning with coffee.


----------



## mitro-cl

601 Habano (red label). Why did I wait so long to try these? Excellent smoke!


----------



## mhlatke

Unfortunately not smoking right now - stuck at work, computers are all f'd up - but at least the internet is working!


----------



## zion698

Another day off ... This morning had a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. It was okay, still can't hold a candle to the Olive Serie G Maduro though (which costs less). The Lot 23 needs a good amount of rest time, not a straight out the box smoke. Had some good maduro flavors, but lack of age shows in a very young taste.


----------



## htown

I don't know about today, but last night it was a Montecristo #5, what an awesome thirty minute smoke!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had a nice Padilla (blue label) robusto last night. Pretty solid smoke, tasted great the last third til the nub and smoked consistantly the whole way through.


----------



## zion698

Nice two cigar day ... Having a La Flor Dominicana Ligero 500. Very full body, but full of flavor and a personal favorite.


----------



## FunkyCold5

Bolivar Toro

I didn't like it much. I prefer the Confradia better.


----------



## Habana-cl

Just had a Gran Habano #1 conneticut and a Goose Island Nut Brown Ale. Pictures Later. Great way to end the week. Flint


----------



## boomerd35

zion698 said:


> Nice two cigar day ... Having a La Flor Dominicana Ligero 500. Very full body, but full of flavor and a personal favorite.


Just ordered a box of the Ligero Cabinet Oscuro 500. Have you had that one? If so, how does it compare with the regular Ligero 500?


----------



## Lighthouse

I personally like them both. I think the darker wrapper gives it a little more spice, and more robust taste overall - without kicking your ass!


----------



## cybervee-cl

A Cohiba 'Dominicano' sent to me in a pif by a righteous BOTL from the great white north. He said you could only get these in the DR. 

It was wonderful ..................:dribble:


----------



## Ceedee

After fighting-off a minor bug this week, I went in for a Montesino Maduro Robusto. A good smoke to get me off of the Schneid! 

CD


----------



## elmomac

Illusione culebra a righteous smoke!!


----------



## Webmeister

I stopped by Charlie's on the way home from work, and sampled a new stick. It is from Que Cigars, 3 yr old Nicaraguan rolled and then aged another year in empty Jack Daniels barrels. I had the maduro torpedo/belicoso and it was a flavorful, medium stick with a wonderful smell to the smoke and solid white layered ash. Definitely something you'd want to segregate into it's own canister or humidor.


----------



## Barndog

I stop at my B&M on the way home. They had a Perdomo tasting and i am having a Perdomo lot 23 robusto.


----------



## m69c44

Had a RP Sun-grown my first one very nice..... will have to get more.


----------



## stlcards

I had a Brazilia box press followed by a LFD Chisel, both were great.


----------



## lenivar-cl

A LGC series R, robusto with some old Rum..........nice.......


----------



## foolwithnohair

Finally got my Rocky Patel selects today - had a cold one right out of the package - a cigarsicle? Surprisingly, wasn't a problem, maybe due to the size (Petit Corona). Nice daily smoke (that needs to be put away for a while). Will buy again.

Then a Perdomo Habano Robusto - good, but not that exciting, Padron seems better for about the same money. 

Then a Value Line 600 Toro (GR long-filler) - I thought these were actually better than the Perdomo in some taste respects, or maybe I'm just getting used to smoking them. I'm looking forward to comparing these with the GH 3Sig Fuma's.

Finished off with a Petit Mexican - I buy these little cigars at a local B&M. They are ancient (1970's) stock, short-filler, machine rolled, but hand-wrapped. Nothing fancy, but smooth ...

All were washed down with some Crown Royal. 

Now to leave the cigars for the rest of the weekend, and do some driving!


----------



## kevink868

Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tonight, a Tatuaje Reserva SW.


----------



## threecrazychefs

A rocky Patel Connecticut


----------



## LkyLindy

Tonight -I'm going with an Oliva V figurado while I watch Gone Baby gone with Cavit Pinot Grigio as a chaser


----------



## The EVP

Tonight I enjoyed a La Aurora and a Bolivar Habana at my local B&M. Since I go there so often, they don't mind if I smoke my own as long as I make a purchase.


----------



## Architeuthis

This evening Squid® had a rare treat; a Sancho Panza Non-Plus from 1984...


----------



## poriggity-cl

Today was a good day.. started off with a Padron X000 and coffee, then a CigarFO original blend #7, and finally an olor Fuerte with a glad of 2 buck chuck wine 
Just kickin back now, drinking a beer, waiting for wifey to get home.
Scott


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Smoked a Fuente 858 SG from this year and followed up with an Indian Tabac 10 year lonsdale. 

Both were delicious!


----------



## Dun killin time

A rare day for me, 
mid day smoke was a Davidoff 2007 limited, 
evening was an AVO Domaine
first time on both of these
two realy nice cigars!


----------



## Webmeister

Had an ITC-10 this morning with coffee. I am really liking this stick: perfect burn, perfect ash, great taste! A Bolivar lonsdale after lunch - need to pick up some more of these. Tonight, an Illusione 68 after all the sushi I could eat. I can hardly move now. Just waiting for the carb coma to kick in...


----------



## Sea Jay

My cousin just gave me a "JFR". No band on it...it is at least triple maduro. Beautiful wrapper on it. Pig tail foot.

Time to light up and see how it smokes...


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Oliva G Maduro Belicoso...Mmmmm.


----------



## GreySmoke

Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo followed by a Padilla Habano Churchill.
both very enjoyable and memorable smokes. Nubed em, both


----------



## hiway_86

Tonight i smoked a A.F. curly head natural. Didnt really like this smoke. No flavor, and a poor burn. Atleast it only cost $2


----------



## zion698

Had a Flor De Oliva natural tonight.


----------



## mitro-cl

Padron '26 #35 Maduro and a Tat Havana VI Angeles. Both excellent.


----------



## BlueyHK

Today I enjoyed a HdM Epicure 2. Very good medium cigar that lasted 65 minutes. Not bad at all.


----------



## sofaman

I started the day off right this morning with a Don Carlos#3 and some Killer Beans


----------



## kevink868

CI Legends Yellow (DPG). And the girlfriend, who apparently doesn't wish me dead today, made me Brazilian coffee to go with it. So I'm off to a fine start. I intend to smoke heavily today. I've been refraining because I've had non-smoking house guests for the better part of a week.


----------



## boomerd35

Right now smoking an Oliva O Double Toro Maduro. Very nice with some coffee (aren't most maduros?)


----------



## Matt257

Rocky Patel Fusion. A nice smoke


----------



## degarbie

Jose L. Piedra Conservas, very nice sweet, spicy taste.


----------



## Wingon

Tonight I finally could smoke again. And it was gooood. Had a CAO Gold Corona. first of a box, and I'm planning on having one every month or two, to experience aging first hand.


----------



## CPJim-cl

RP Fusion Churchill


----------



## Lighthouse

AF Hemingway Signature maduro - mighty tastey too!


----------



## mark in kc

Today had an Oliva Series V Belicoso. Now am enjoying a lancero of the same blend. I had burn issues 3 out of 3 times with the torpedo. Actually got sick off it and lost my lunch. This hasn't happened before. I am used to LFD Chisel type smokes all the time. The series V torpedo was just a bit off, almost bitter. However, the V belicoso was great with no burn issues. I am torn between buying a box of those or the lancero size. Main point is to realize you may run into a bum stick from time to time and not to condemn a whole brand, line, or whatever. This is probably the best advice I have gotten from the board. Keep smoking.


----------



## Ceedee

Had a Zino Platinum Low Rider earlier this evening... thinking of what to have next...

CD


----------



## mhlatke

Not much today - just an Indian Tabac Tomahawk Corojo. Nice bargain smoke!


----------



## Tha Criddler

Padilla Miami Robusto.
My humidor has been a little dry lately so the smoke cracked a little....bummer.


----------



## Phantom57-cl

This morning, an AF Cuban Belicoso SG. This afternoon, a Padron '64, which tasted grassy and papery, so ditched it and fired up a DPG Black 1970. Earlier this evening an Oliva Serie O Torpedo, and now a Tatuaje Regios the best cigar of the day.


----------



## mitro-cl

Had Padilla '32 Robusto earlier. I don't remember if I've had one before, but its just not my thing.


----------



## Webmeister

I've had a few Gran Habano 3 Siglio sound asleep in my humidor for a few months, and decided to try one out this morning. I am a big fan of the Corojo #5 and had heard nothing but praises for this stick. I must say I was underwhelmed to say the least - ended up setting it down with a couple inches left. I'll give it another shot since a lot of people really seem to like this cigar. Lit up a Corojo #5 torp this afternoon and enjoyed it as usual. Tonight I had a Tatuaje Angeles - started to rain and the wind was really kicking up.


----------



## GreySmoke

This afternoon a 601 Red Habanos Robusto Excellent coffee and cocoa notes. This evening a Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso not as good but enjoyable.
I perfer the Perdomo Habano Corojo over the Lot 23's but I have not tried the maduro's yet but there on their way from the devil site..
:huh_oh:


----------



## boomerd35

GreySmoke said:


> This afternoon a 601 Red Habanos Robusto Excellent coffee and cocoa notes. This evening a Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso not as good but enjoyable.
> I perfer the Perdomo Habano Corojo over the Lot 23's but I have not tried the maduro's yet but there on their way from the devil site..
> :huh_oh:


Nice. I really like the Habano Maduro as well as the Corojo.


----------



## boomerd35

I've been working on a CAO Brazilia Anaconda for about 2 hours now. Whew, what a long smoke...


----------



## zion698

Tha Criddler said:


> Padilla Miami Robusto.
> My humidor has been a little dry lately so the smoke cracked a little....bummer.


Had a figurado just now for lunch. My humidor is dead on 65% and I had some cracking as well. My first Miami it didn't blow me away. I haven't had a good run of smokes lately ... haven't been WOWed in a while.

P.S. Where you been Nick? I haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Jonjonmacky

Romeo y Julieta Medallas de Oro 1875 Robusto, and then later maybe.... i dunno...


----------



## jam

I am smoking a #7 Reserve From CigarFO Not bad at all but the longer it sits the better they get


----------



## Wingon

I just had a CAO Gold Honey Petit Corona. I've learned to be sceptical to flavored cigars, and especially containing it safely. But I've got a female friend that tasted a cigar, probably a cheap gas-station cigar, and thought it was bleh. So I promised I'd find a "female" cigar she could enjoy. So I got a flavor sampler from CAO. They're small, and flavored. Thought that would be a good start on my research.

And I was positivly suprised by it. It was ... neat.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie

A Cuban Honey.
Its so yummy!


----------



## degarbie

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Robusto, but it was so plugged I had to give up after the first inch and a half, it just wouldn't stay lit.:imconfused::frown:


----------



## Jimmy Ray

The temp was great today for February I was on the porch and smoked a Onyx reserve it was fantastic. Great flavor and the ash held real good.


----------



## mark in kc

Trying the last of my Oliva stock, the Master Blends double robusto. I am leaning towards buying a box of series V lanceros, but if the Master Blends are amazing, I will consider them also. Will all the hype and rarity, I am excited to try my first master blend. We'll see.


----------



## LkyLindy

*Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!*

Absolutely nothing...nada ...zilch...............

I sat next to a guy on a plane coming back from Florida who was coughing all over the place--Guess what--I'm all congested and FU'ed

No smokes for me --and I was ready for a beautiful Ashton VSG--:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Jason Brown

Camacho SLR Maduro Rothschild....nice dark chocolate taste to it...


----------



## CPJim-cl

Vegas Cubanas (thanks GreySmoke!). A very nice cigar. My very first of this brand. I love trying new cigars.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I had an 05 Montecristo Edmundo.


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tonight, a Tatuaje Tainos, a very long cigar. Smoked well though.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I had a mighty tasty Gurkha Shaggy. It came through with some hints of cognac today which sort of suprised me. (A- I'm starting to detect some flavors in cigars!!!!! and B - I wasn't expecting the cognac taste)


----------



## [email protected]

Smoked me a Diamond Crown


----------



## Paesano

San Cristobal Francisco Unbelievable 1 hour smoke, even with a diet coke. DAMN, what a line. 

Thank you Don Pepin!


----------



## mitro-cl

Padron '64 Principe maduro. Didn't get a chance to have a smoke yesterday, so I'm kicking off my week in style.


----------



## kevink868

5 Vegas "A" Anomaly. It was pretty bad.


----------



## cubapete

going to go smoke a cohiba esplendido for castro


----------



## boomerd35

Padron 64. Didn't get a chance to finish off my birthday smokes yesterday, so I had to finish the job this morning.


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my first java last night, a claro toro, really enjoyed, thought the taste of the wrapper on the lips was a little too sweet but overall thought it was good for an infused cigar


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

El Rey Del Mundo, Only $3.50 Per Stick And Great Smoke.


----------



## nootje

El cobre Toro, and with the long day ive had the thing hits home hard....


----------



## AtTheOfficeCigarLounge

Just came back from Starbucks. Smoked a Padilla '68. Left a kinda of yuck mouth. Harsh, not as smooth as I thought it would be.


----------



## Wingon

I just had a Lone Wolf Robusto, sungrown. In taste it wasn't anything special, very mild at first, got stronger towards the end with a peppery taste. But the ashes. Oh, the ashes. Light grey, a few flakes, but it held on for 3.5 inches of the 5 inch cigar. The construction was nice, and you almost needed a microscope to see the cap. The draw was perfect, and that was even after I mistakingly cut too little (or so I thought).

I think it would be better if it got a few more month on it, but at 35 bucks a box it was nice. Definetly need to get some more of these for aging, and see how it goes.


----------



## cybervee-cl

RP Decade .......


----------



## CBI

cybervee said:


> RP Decade .......


Ummmmmm Ummmmm Ummmmm love those Decades!!

Just finished a Gurkha Regent Toro.


----------



## Lok17

Nothing.... again.... ontop of this freezing cold, now I have a nasty cold. Will I ever get another good smoke in all my days!?!??!?!


----------



## dowellmichaeld

Oliva Serie G Perfecto, Mmmm....MDD.


----------



## flathead59

La Gloria Cubana, not sure of the correct name, but it was about robusto size. Not a bad smoke, pretty smooth, fairly strong, not rough. It was my first, but it won't be my last.


----------



## tuelle

I started the night with my first Cuesto Rey ever, a Centenario robusto. It started out all right but got bitter pretty quickly. I tried to hold on but it got worse. I put it out half way through. Left a horrible taste in my mouth. I thought my palate was messed up, but I fired up a Partagas Black and that was wonderful, as usual. I was pretty disappointed as I was really looking forward to that CR. Oh well...


----------



## hiway_86

Almost done with my first Flor de Oliva maduro. Have to say im impressed with this one. Great taste, burn, and ash. Great cigar for $2. Ive always heard good things, and i have to agree!!


----------



## Webmeister

tuelle said:


> I started the night with my first Cuesto Rey ever, a Centenario robusto. It started out all right but got bitter pretty quickly. I tried to hold on but it got worse. I put it out half way through. Left a horrible taste in my mouth. I thought my palate was messed up, but I fired up a Partagas Black and that was wonderful, as usual. I was pretty disappointed as I was really looking forward to that CR. Oh well...


The Cuesta Rey Centro Fino used to be a staple in my humidor years ago. I think I still have a couple belicoso's stashed in there somewhere. Great stick!

It was a busy day for me, but I did make time for another ITC 10th Anniversary tonight. After my fourth one, I'm thinking a box purchase is in order.


----------



## zion698

Had a Indian Tabac Maduro this morning. It was a little disappointing. These smokes need months, if not a year of rest time to come around.


----------



## mhlatke

LGC Serie R #6 maduro - in my all-time top-ten list.


----------



## Matt257

Smoked a Trinidad Fundadores earlier today, which was a pretty decent smoke.


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a CFO #7 reserva first and now a Litto Gomez Diez Oriental.


----------



## mikejh-cl

cao black-eh, dont see how its that different from the gold, not bad for a mild smoke


----------



## Tha Criddler

I had a Padron Delicious earlier.
I think I might still have another smoke.


----------



## happy1

Having a Cuba libre


----------



## Rocky Rulz

Smoked a RP Decade toro. Great Smoke!!


----------



## Webmeister

I had a RP Junior this morning with coffee, a J Fuego robusto (thanks Ceedee) before lunch, and right now I am enjoying... you guessed it - an Illusione 68 (thanks Dion). I love "work from home" days!


----------



## JohnR

Cuban Crafters Cameroon Churchill. Very good! I like this cammie.


----------



## GreySmoke

mikejh said:


> cao black-eh, dont see how its that different from the gold, not bad for a mild smoke


Agree had one the other night...

Tonight I had a cigarFO Peruvian Ligero Torpedo - earthy but it needs to rest some more, tight draw and hard to keep lit. 
Also had Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fuma -Not bad flaver, in the second half it had some nice cocao notes but the ash is very flaky, messy even. Must be a lot of short filler in the one I had.


----------



## flathead59

Had an Edge after super, the small maduro torp. Very nice. I've got a fiver of the Perfecto size of this same cigar coming in the mail, and I've decided that was a good decision.


----------



## zion698

Tonight had a Fuente Gran Reserve Maduro ... nothing to write home about. Bad burn, grassy, metalic taste. I just seem to be having a bad run lately. I hope it ends soon.


----------



## brianhewitt

Thoroughly enjoyed and nubbed the hell out of a Kristoff maduro this evening. I'm glad this is the first of five! This will make for a great review!


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Earlier, a DPG Blue Imperiales, and now a Padilla Miami Lancero. Both excellent cigars.


----------



## mitro-cl

A Sancho Panza Double Maduro Escudero thanks to jam!!! Always an excellent smoke and this thing is a monster!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Yesterday i smoked a Edge maduro toro with a year of age on it. I followed it up with a cigar from a company a friend of a friend owns. The name escapes my mind. Little thing with a habano 2000 wrapper. Damn fine smoke. 

I finished the night with a Gran Habano VL maduro. Not a bad smoke. A little more mild then i was expecting, but very good! Still like the #5's a bit more.


----------



## boomerd35

brianhewitt said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed and nubbed the hell out of a Kristoff maduro this evening. I'm glad this is the first of five! This will make for a great review!


Cool. I'll look for a maduro. I met the Kristoff guy at RTDA and really enjoyed the one he gave me. I bought a few more after that, and I haven't been as thrilled with the ones I bought (guess a free cigar tastes the sweetest!). The first 2 I bought were okay, but the 3rd one was rolled with a big stem running thru it that ruined the smoke.> But I haven't tried a maduro yet.


----------



## foolwithnohair

Plascentia Reserve Organic 2001 (2007 production). Getting better, but need more time. Back to the humidor - two year sentence!


----------



## ylo2na

Oliveros....First, I must admit my palate and I really like this line of smokes so I am pretty biased regarding them. My latest, just out of the bundle, is the Oliveros Habana Cuba Primeros Premier Selection torpedo and toro. Have smoked several in the last few days and am really taken by the smooth, mild, even burn of this smoke. It is just plain very enjoyable and cheap, too! The Devil site has them there all the time for about $25 to 35 depending upon your bidding success. For me, a really goooooooooood smoke!
Best,
ylo2na


----------



## boomerd35

baldheadracing said:


> Plascentia Reserve Organic 2001 (2007 production). Getting better, but need more time. Back to the humidor - two year sentence!


Haha, don't do the crime if ya can't do the time.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Oliva serie g, churchill maduro.

Nice, Very Nice


----------



## GreySmoke

Snuck In a Perfecto #1 Cameroon Collection from Don Tomas - Rolled with a blend of Dominican, Brazilian and Mexican long leaves, and topped off with a sungrown Cameroon wrapper, The Don Tomas Cameroon Collection was named one of Cigar Aficionado's top 50 cigars for 2004. Along with a '90' rating, this is what they had to say:

_"Attractive, with nice oils, this cigar has a fine draw and a spicy, chewy flavor with hints of leather. It has a pleasant, cedary finish._


----------



## sofaman

I just torched a AF Cuban Beli and taped a Heineken Draught Keg It should be a great afternoon!!!


----------



## degarbie

I just finished JLP Conservas, great cuban flavour and the closest you can get to a "budget" cigar over here.


----------



## BlueyHK

Montecristo #2. SENSATIONAL. Never disappointed by these. Lasted 85 minutes and it was heaven.


----------



## LkyLindy

J. fuego corojo -Shweet


----------



## iloveclmore

5 Vegas Classic. Pretty good so far.


----------



## tuelle

Black Cat Rey Miguel by Pepin Garcia. Yowie!


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

Just finished a Los Blancos Sumatra robusto and posted the first "review of the month" on it. It was a great stick.
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=366


----------



## Tha Criddler

Partagas Corona Habanos.
This is the third of these I've smoked every one had tunneled a little but were all awesome.


----------



## mitro-cl

Oliva O Bold Ovation (churchill). Oh baby!


----------



## chrisguinther

Yesterday I smoked a Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4...one of my regular rotation smokes that never disappoints.


----------



## PV1191

La Gloria Cubana Series R


----------



## poriggity-cl

I don't know if I am going to smoke anything. Its raining and nasty outside, and the only place I have to smoke is outside.
Scott


----------



## JohnR

I took the day off since I worked through the weekend last week. I am celebrating by kicking back with a Padron 64 Anniv Series. What a great smoke! This is one of the few "super premium" cigars that I think are actually worth the $9 price tag.


----------



## boomerd35

JohnRider said:


> I took the day off since I worked through the weekend last week. I am celebrating by kicking back with a Padron 64 Anniv Series. What a great smoke! This is one of the few "super premium" cigars that I think are actually worth the $9 price tag.


I agree- although I haven't tried too many "super premiums" yet. Everytime I get the urge to buy some Davidoffs, I think how many other cigars I enjoy that I could get for the same price. But the P64 is worth the splurge.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie

Smokin a mister hydes monster cigar honey flavored. I got it in my bomb from howland, so yeah it really knocked me on my butt for being such a small cigar. Woo I felt a real nicotin high off of that thing. I think I will sit down for awhile.:huh_oh:
This is great. Very mild and smooth would go great with coffee.


----------



## degarbie

Monte Petit Edmundo. I love these cigars, great draw and flavour and little to no effort in smoking the thing.


----------



## Matt257

degarbie said:


> Monte Petit Edmundo. I love these cigars, great draw and flavour and little to no effort in smoking the thing.


Great smoke. I prefer the Edmundo, its a slightly longer smoke.

I got a Oliva Serie 'O' Toro going, I know ive said it a million times, but what an awesome cigar


----------



## nootje

Oliva V churchill:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke

Been a good day - on my third stick!
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=193321&posted=1#post193321


----------



## boomerd35

I was gifted a Nestor Miranda Special Selection, which I will be smoking on the way home from work. Looks good. There's a crack at the foot, but I may have done that myself.


----------



## nootje

My second for the day, leon jimenez maduro


----------



## CTDavis

first of the day - oliva v lancero


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished some Knob Creek and a 601 Blue Label what a combo. My first 601 and believe me I will be buying alot of these what a awesome stick. WOW. Flint


----------



## speedytt

smoked a Fonseca Habana Selección this morning and a Gurkha Doble Maduro tonight.


----------



## ylo2na

I have been on a mild kick the last few days and have found several that have just been incredible for me. Right now, it is the 1876 Reserve Churchill by Jose Blanco. After the 1st inch, smooth, tasty and mellow right down to the nub and cheap, too! Dont pass this one up! The other is an Oliveros Habana Cuba Selection and simply the same nifty mild, mellow, taste! Though I dont get all the banana, sweet weeds, oranges, blackberries, and other tastes that others do, I just get a really good or good, or not again until later taste. So, I do apologize. These two are just good smokes for me and my palate!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## CPJim-cl

I had a Tatuaje Havana VI today. My first one so far. Once it got started it was great! The only problem was it burned unevenly. Along with this smoke, I picked up a Tatuaje Noella and Oliva V Torpedo thanks to my wife's Valentine's Day Present.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Donna Flor Churchill after lunch and 4 yo Padron Londres after dinner.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl

*Very nice!*

A Gran Habana Fuma which was very good...I didnt want to let it go.
I had one a couple weeks ago that left me kid of flat, but I know not to judge a cigar on the first tasting.:smoke:


----------



## GreySmoke

Tonight I started off with an Oliva 'O' Series Double Toro (Just under a 2 hour smoke), then a Gran Habana 3 Siglos Robusto and finished off the night with an 
Oliva V Beli. it was a very good night...


----------



## Webmeister

Another ITC-10 followed by a RP Nording. Very nice...


----------



## m69c44

First of the day was a 5 vega shorty and then tonight a La Aroma de Cuba....both were great


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tatuaje Regios tonight, a great cigar and am slowly stocking up on these. This morning, an Oliva V Belicoso.


----------



## Sea Jay

JFR Titan. It's a great smoke.

Ice cold Shiner Bock


----------



## Habana-cl

Saturday mornin smoke was a 5 Vegas Gold and a pot of Killer Beans Nic Knife fight coffee what a combo. My wife had to sit down after her first cup of this coffee HA HA. I told her it would help her flu. Flint


----------



## Maduro PiPs

While outside with the snow storm that hit NY yesterday, I started with a Sancho Panz Dbl Maduro and the finished with a Dominican Bolivar. These DR Bolis are GREAT. Very unrated and not spoken about often....nice dark and oily wrapper...GREAT flavor....really awesome stick!


----------



## acharpe

Worked this morning and had the chance to spend a nice day at the B&M. Started with a San Cristobal toro...had a Tatuaje Havana VI after that...decided I really didn't feel like leaving so I finished off with an Oliva Serie V Belicoso. What a day!


----------



## dowellmichaeld

I'm having an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto and a few... long island ice teas. I picked up the film Mr. Brooks, I think I'll watch that with my cigar and drink, rough life...MDD.


----------



## brianhewitt

I'm not sure what I feel like smoking tonight, I've been all over the place today. A LFD Double Ligero Lancero this morning (very nice), my first CAO Black this afternoon... Hmm...


----------



## mitro-cl

Good day for me:
Partagas Series D #4 (CC)
Tatuaje Havana VI Zona del Este
Litto Gomez Small Batch #1
Trinidad Robusto Extra (CC)


----------



## zion698

Started the night with a beautifully constructed Oliva Series V perfecto and ended with a Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental (Westside!!!). Two prefect cigars in my opinion. I was having a bad run of cigars lately, but I broke that run tonight big time :biggrin:


----------



## CPJim-cl

CAO Italia (Thanks Churchill's Army!). It was really nice. I was outside on the patio and there were the biggest snowflakes I have ever seen coming down. It wasn't that cold really. A very memorable smoke for me.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Just got done smoking a Greycliff crystal presidente from 04. DELICIOUS!


----------



## Tha Criddler

Maduro PiPs said:


> While outside with the snow storm that hit NY yesterday, I started with a Sancho Panz Dbl Maduro and the finished with a Dominican Bolivar. These DR Bolis are GREAT. Very unrated and not spoken about often....nice dark and oily wrapper...GREAT flavor....really awesome stick!


Some are good and some are bad.
It truly is a crap shoot with those.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I'm currently smoking a custom Phillies Blunt Mango.


----------



## Wingon

I just finished the CAO Cameroon Belicoso. It was great. Sweet, sweet thing. 

And it's still early. I'm going to smoke another cigar in a while. Not sure on what yet, though.


----------



## Ceedee

Just finished an ITC Tenth anniversary robusto and it was superb. Really need to get a couple more! Moving on now to an Avo Maduro that Gerry bombed me with a few weeks ago... 

CD


----------



## Chubno

Just finished an ACID Kuba Kuba - Wonderful Wonderul Wonderful


----------



## happy1

JL#2 great smoke


----------



## JohnR

Yesterday was a major cigar day. I traveled 200 miles over to Illinois for the big Illinois herf and had...

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo - great taste, but it had a terrible run down one side (canoe) after the halfway mark. This is usually a flawless cigar and a long-time favorite.

Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniv. Torp - Superb! This is my favorite RP by far. This one came in a bomb from Mtmouse a while back.

Oliva Serie V Lancero - my first. Awesome! Loved it! It burned a really long time. This was my choice as my "free" cigar from the Oliva event.

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Perfecto - Baboruger gave me this one. It had some wrapper issues, but it was still an excellent smoke.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

yesterday was a RP Sun Grown and a AF Hemmigway Short Story.

Today was an Ashton Puro Sol belicoso


----------



## cybervee-cl

An RP Vintage 1992.


----------



## elmomac

In horor of CigarLive 1st birthday today I had the Padron Serie 1926 No. 9
No. 1 cigar of 2007 for the No. 1 cigar forum!!


----------



## Ceedee

Having an RP Vengeance now... thinking of my next victim to celebrate CL's Anni...

CD


----------



## Webmeister

Smoked the last ITC-10 in my humidor earlier today, followed by a Tat Angeles and Illusione 68. Haven't figured out what's for dinner yet...


----------



## cubapete

damn mike thats a great day


----------



## RGianelli

Ceedee said:


> Having an RP Vengeance now... thinking of my next victim to celebrate CL's Anni...
> 
> CD


Jeez Chris...How many is that for you today???
I think you've smoked more today than I have this month..LOL

Rob


----------



## m69c44

Wife and I just finish a Rp Sun Grown...... She Loved It It was her first Sun Grown:redface:


----------



## ezmoney5150

Had a good cigar day.

I had a meeting till 1:00 and on the way home smoked a La Flor Dominicana DL 600. It's on of my go to cigars and it didn't let me down.

After my lunch I smoked a Joya de Nicaragua Grand Consul that I wanted to smoke for a review on this board.

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/350/cat/3

Finally after dinner I finished my day with a Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso. This is the first time I smoked one of these. Wasn't bad. I thought it would be alot milder than what I'm used to.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Some beastly La Gloria Serie R Maduro....tasty.


----------



## mjbuchanan80-cl

Perdomo Reserve Champagne Toro. Rarely smoke Connecticut shade wrappers, but I am enjoying this one alot! Lots of smoke - mild to medium bodied.


----------



## GreySmoke

Don Lino Africa Duma - I could get used to these, nice spice good flavor a very enjoyable robusto size cigar.


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tonight, a Tatuaje Regios. An outstanding cigar.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

TS no. 500 on the ride into work...


----------



## mitro-cl

CAO CX2 robusto thanks to vicegrips. A very tasty cammie!


----------



## 12stones-cl

I've got a DPG Serie JJ Robusto lined up for lunch. Haven't had one in awhile.


----------



## zion698

Had a Oliveros Habana Cuba Premier Selection this morning. It's a very inexpensive smoke, one that I didn't care for at first. However, after letting them sit for a few months. They are turning into a decent mild bodied smoke ... which is particularly good in the morning.


----------



## kevink868

After being down with a nasty headcold for almost a week, I broke out a Flor de Gonzalez Gold Series Robusto last night. Looks like I'll start with a Camacho Havana Petit Cetro today.


----------



## zion698

Another great Gran Habano Corojo #5. :dribble:


----------



## alanf

It's snowing again! I am about snowed out, but I do admit it is really nice watching it come down as I smoke a cigar. This time I had a Perdomo Habano with a cup of coffee. Nice cigar but I like the Lot 23 better.


----------



## Doogie

ahd three sticks i never had before. all were good smokes. black pearl, oliva o and rp edge maduro


----------



## Txbob

Well it's 6:50am here in Baghdad. I am gonig to pour a cup of coffee and have my first of the day, a Padilla Hybrid robusto.


----------



## tuelle

Felipe Power robusto. Excellent!


----------



## BlueyHK

PSD4 for me. Great smoke which lasted 75 minutes, however, I did suffer a few burn issues (uneven burn mostly). Still very enjoyable!


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an Illusione 2, the Belicoso size. This cigar is smoking great with rich coffee bean flavors and a hint of cinnamon. It is definitely a full-bodied cigar but still very smooth.


----------



## kevink868

Managed to squeeze in a quick PLPC before the heavy weather rolls in. Forecast is for some seriously biblical kinda weather here in FL -- hail, doom, locusts, fire, and so on. Since I'm an outdoor smoker, I'm thinking it could cramp my style.


----------



## cybervee-cl

5 Vegas Gold - always a nice smooth smoke.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Ceedee said:


> Having an RP Vengeance now... thinking of my next victim to celebrate CL's Anni...
> 
> CD


Chris, what did you think of this smoke? Its one of my Favs.


----------



## sofaman

Just nubed a AF 858 allways a good smoke!!!


----------



## smokinj

Just nubed a RASS given to me by the great Sofaman. Awesome as usual. One of my favorite smokes. Now I'm going to go w/ an Illusione 68 also from Scott


----------



## Ecto1

Just finished a CAO Itilia.


----------



## LkyLindy

Going with a RP decade and a patron chaser-Shweet


----------



## Habana-cl

Decided to partake of some alcohol tonight instead of a stick. Back on track tomorrow. Last night it was a Alec Bradley at Randy's cigar in Indy. On the road again, on the road again. Flint


----------



## mikedaddy

Really enjoying a Gurkha Class Reagent Napalese Warrior! Been sitting on this stick since JonJonMacky gave it to me in October! Figured it was about time since I just won a 5-pack off the devil site!


----------



## Ceedee

BeerAdvocate said:


> Chris, what did you think of this smoke? Its one of my Favs.


Enjoyed it very much. A sort of mix between an Edge Maduro and an RP 1990/92. A very enjoyable smoke!

CD


----------



## Webmeister

ITC-10 after lunch, then a Padron 2000 maduro at Charlie's, and I'm on my way outside now to have a De La Concha Grand Reserve Criollo Corona.


----------



## tuelle

I'm sick. One of my boys (smoking partner) is sick. I'm smokin' vicariously though CL at the moment


----------



## happy1

CFO Cheap Ass corojo


----------



## PV1191

Pulled out an Oliva V today


----------



## m69c44

3 Siglos Fuma Just got these. Had to try one fresh off the truck ,Will let the others rest for a while. Not bad


----------



## CTDavis

m69c44 said:


> 3 Siglos Fuma Just got these. Had to try one fresh off the truck ,Will let the others rest for a while. Not bad


just got the same package off the truck today also


----------



## Phantom57-cl

A Bauza Pyramid this morning with coffee. This afternoon, a DPG Black 1970, and now a Tatuaje Regios.


----------



## zion698

Got a bit of a cold. So I tried one of my go to smokes ... a Gran Habano Corojo #5. Could have been smoking a piece of wood. This cold has completely killed any sense of taste.


----------



## Wingon

Just had a La Flor de Cano Petit Corona. And it was a pale smoke. The burn was even, but the draw was tight, and it was vitually tasteless. Ceder all the way, with just a few tiny hints of pepper towards the end. Could be good for a morning smoke, or while doing something and no time to relax and purely enjoy a cigar.

I'm thinking of having the Flor de Oliva Corona tonight. So the Cano could maybe also qualify as a "appetizer".


----------



## degarbie

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Robusto. Not a bad smoke, but it had a plug at about 3" from the end, which killed it off when it reached that point - split it wide open.


----------



## mitro-cl

Avalon Honeyboy robusto thanks to vicegrips. I like it.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

Enjoyed a Maria Guerrero corona on the ride into work this morning...


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Tatuaje Brown Label Lancero. Very Yummy!!!


----------



## Wingon

I'm smoking a La Carolina Corona as we speak. And it's real good. I'll get me a few more of these while they're still on a membership offer at my usual buying-cigars-place. They've got great service too. And unlike everywhere else I've bought cigars they always ship it with a humipack.


----------



## mhlatke

Nothing yet today - but finished off last night with a Monte #2 (cuban) followed by a Tat Havana VI Angeles - it was a very good night!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Last night was a hellofa night for me. 

I started off with a Padron 26 #2 torpedo maduro that i NUBBED. What a fantastic smoke, first time i ever had one of the 26's

I followed that up with a LA 100 Anos. Had a bit of a loose draw and didnt wanna burn great but the flavors were awesome.

Finished with a Cao Sopranos that robisjebus handed me. Always good the the nub!

What a hell of a night!


----------



## happy1

Smoking my 1st San Cristobal along with a good desert red wine and I'm in heaven....My God these are damn fine smokes.But the parrot on the band keeps messing with me :lol:


----------



## jam

I am smoking a RP signature Thanks to Dozer


----------



## shrtcrt

Today I am celebrating the launch of ReyesFamilyCigars.com, my start as their Las Vegas rep. So I choose Cuba Aliados 1924 Anniversary and a 12 yr Jameson. 

Next will be getting my iPhone.


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished a Oliva Serie V Double Toro - they just seem to get better and better:biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo

I smoked a Hoyo De Tradicion robusto yesterday.. Not bad, but not good..

Today, broke out a Zino Pudge... Not my cup of tea, but not bad..

I should of broke the bank and got out my good stuff, but I got scared.. Haha.. 

Tomorrow, will be the day.. 

Man, some people are having all the fun: San Cristos, Padrons.. DAMN!!


----------



## mitro-cl

La Aurora Cien Anos corona thanks to Jeff (cooljcadetman). This is the only size I haven't had the 100 Anos in and it may just be the best. They may not be cheap, but they never disappoint either.


----------



## mitro-cl

My last Ashton VSG robusto. Bought a box last June and now they're gone. 

Well I'm having a good cigar day atleast.


----------



## boomerd35

Got my cab of LFD Ligero L500 Oscuro's yesterday. Pulled one out and I'll be smokin it at lunch.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Today I am starting with an Ashton VSG Beli #1. It is two things. 1) a Celebratory cigar for joining cigarcommand.com and 2) for my first review on cigarcommand.com 
Scott


----------



## kevink868

JML 1902 Corona yesterday, and about to fire up a RASS right this minute.


----------



## mitro-cl

Smoking my first Illusione ~mk~. I think I like it... A LOT.


----------



## FrankPerson

Just finished a Cuaba Tradicionales, of which I just have purchased a box! It is truly a great smoke! Maybe I'll finish this friday night with one of my Rafael Gonzales (Lonsdale)....yup, I'm gonna fetch one....now!

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## elmomac

mitro said:


> Smoking my first Illusione ~mk~. I think I like it... A LOT.


I have no doubts about that!!


----------



## GreySmoke

I just finished the Hoyo Epicure #1 (i think) out on the covered patio of the Hotel room in the 40 degree rain. The only place to smoke here in Norway no indoor smoking and it was great, leather and coffee notes and some good spice at the nub Maybe not worth $30+ but a good stick none the less


----------



## GreySmoke

FrankPerson said:


> Just finished a Cuaba Tradicionales, of which I just have purchased a box! It is truly a great smoke! Maybe I'll finish this friday night with one of my Rafael Gonzales (Lonsdale)....yup, I'm gonna fetch one....now!
> 
> Have a great weekend!!!


My flight back to the states is through Copenhagen how are the duty free shops in the Airport for cigars ...Selection and $$$ Oslo wants $97 for a five pack of Siglo IV's


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Last night i had a CAO brazilia box press. It started off pretty good. Burn was right one. Then after an hour or so, i just got board. Nothing special IMHO.

I followed that up with a tat brown label. I dont remember the size but it was about a corona. Damn fine smoke!


----------



## nootje

Today so far: oliva V belicoso, asthon vsg sorcerer and after dinner i'll light up an oliva V Double toro


----------



## Brazilla-cl

[No message]


----------



## CPJim-cl

Late last night: LFD Chiselito (Thanks GreySmoke!) This cigar was so incredible! I will definitely find some more of these.


----------



## dartfrog

Last Night: Oliva Serie V Robusto accompanied w/a Sam Adams Black Lager.

Heaven:mrcool:

I need to get more of these. Definetly in my "top 5"


----------



## iloveclmore

Yesterday I had a RP Vintage '92. I was a bit disappointed.


----------



## GreySmoke

Still In Oslo Norway but thanks to magnus123's recomendation I spent the (Rainy Day) at Augusto Intn. Cigars. The weekend manager a 27 year old Norwegian Law student was extreamly hospitable and invited me into the members lounge to smoke my purchase, A Vegas Robania Famosa followed by an El Ray Del Mundo Petit Corona ('97) ( you dont really want to know how much these cost there) and the gentleman's Gifted Por Larrañaga Petit Coronas (from his personal lockered 50 Cab) We enjoyed discussing cigars and shared some Havana club 7 anos rum and some coffee. A member (a Norwegian MD) came in about mid day and shared some very well made Irish coffee a very nice day despite the rain.


----------



## CPJim-cl

GreySmoke said:


> Still In Oslo Norway but thanks to magnus123's recomendation I spent the (Rainy Day) at Augusto Intn. Cigars. The weekend manager a 27 year old Norwegian Law student was extreamly hospitable and invited me into the members lounge to smoke my purchase, A Vegas Robania Famosa followed by an El Ray Del Mundo Petit Corona ('97) ( you dont really want to know how much these cost there) and the gentleman's Gifted Por Larrañaga Petit Coronas (from his personal lockered 50 Cab) We enjoyed discussing cigars and shared some Havana club 7 anos rum and some coffee. A member (a Norwegian MD) came in about mid day and shared some very well made Irish coffee a very nice day despite the rain.


Sounds like an incredibly good day!


----------



## Lok17

Had an Oliva Serie O robusto today while driving into Chicago.


----------



## Lok17

CPJim said:


> Sounds like an incredibly good day!


Hell ya it does!!!


----------



## Webmeister

First one of the day: De La Concha Grand Reserve Criollo Corona - excellent with a big mug of coffee.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

*this is the first cigar i can taste since after the cold! this cx2 is as good as i can remember!*


----------



## chinomalo

Got on a Davidoff Millenium Short Robusto at Smokezone or Oak Zone in Thousand Oaks.. Picked up some RP Decades, ITC 10th, and AVO 787's..

The Davidoff was mild to medium with a perfect burn. I drank a cap-a-chino with it.. Saturday heaven..

On deck for tonight, DPG Churchill with some Lagavullin 16..


----------



## ezmoney5150

Was at Dad's smoke shop this afternoon picked up a few sticks. While I was there I smoked a Oliva Series V Figurado. As usual awesome.

Just finished a Comacho El Legend-Ario, Bertha 6x60. Wow what a great smoke for $6. medium to bold. 

I had never heard of this till Chris told me about it.

Everyone should try one of these jems.


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a LFD Double Ligero. It was awesome!


----------



## lenivar-cl

I'm having rigth now a Cedros 4 by Fonseca, the maduro one with a Chevas 18. This is one great evening!!!


----------



## aracos-cl

Last night it was a Perdomo Habano Robusto, tonight an Onyx Reserve mini-belicoso...


----------



## koolhandk

Just had an RP Decade Torpedo (thanks Churchills Army) and an iced latte. Smooth and creamy on both accounts.


----------



## zion698

Romeo y Julieta (habanos) churchill and Donnie Brasco. Forget about it!!:biggrin:


----------



## sofaman

Just nubed a RP Decade. If you havent tried one yet do yourself a favor an smoke one!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl

This morning - a Perdomo Lot 23. Very nice. :dribble:

This afternoon - a Perdomo ESV Vintage 1991. Even better.

:dribble::dribble::dribble:

I think this is one of the best non-Habana cigars I have smoked. Strong, tasty, thick, rich smoke - I think I just decided what I will be buying on Thursday's Perdomo event at Charlie's in Matthews!


----------



## Network13

Started the day with a Drew Estates Java,
Ended the evening with a Habana Romeo Y Juliet Churchill

Today was the best today there will ever be.


----------



## chinomalo

I changed my mind about the DPG blue Churchill and went for my CAO Vision..

It was a good smoke with the Lagavullin.. Very consistent with a great aroma..

Hmm, tomorrow?..


----------



## mitro-cl

Nubbed an Oliva V lancero a little while ago. I really don't think I need to comment on how it was.


----------



## Webmeister

Smoked my first RP Decade courtesy of Ceedee with a cup of coffee. This was a pretty darn good smoke, although the draw was very loose (no resistance). Great taste and construction, lots of pepper/spice, and the color of the wrapper is amazing. I'll have to snag another few for further "research" as I have been smoking a lot of the ITC-10 lately as well.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Ashton Puro Sol Belicoso. Had it on the drive back from reserve duty. was a good way to pass the time on the drive...


----------



## Doogie

the wifes is away. :biggrin: rp osg


----------



## Wingon

I'm smoking a Big City Robusto. It's not special in any way, except for the even burn. It's not very to my liking. But what can one expect at $1/stick?

I've got another one lying around in my humi. Maybe I'll just throw it in when I start bombing. Someone else might get more pleasure from it.


----------



## GreySmoke

Still in Oslo so - ISOM Bolivar Belicoso Fino (it was too young) but not bad


----------



## boomerd35

What a cigar day I had yesterday! Everything was tasting good.

1. Tatuaje East Coast to warm up
2. NUb Habano courtesy of Sam the Man himself.- NUbbed it. It was a great smoke. Smooth and creamy.
3. El Rey del Mundo Habana ISOM- Holy sh*t that was awesome! Gotta find some more of those
4. Opus X Power Ranger- very good but not sure it's worth the retail price. Much less any marked up price.


----------



## mrgatorman

Right Now...This very second im smoking a Rocky Patel Decade. Im drinking some Community Coffee from New Orleans. Thanks russ for introducing it to me. Just bought 10 bags. Im sitting out by the pool and watching Little People Big World. LOL. Well theres no football. I made Iced Coffee with a combination Dark Roast and Chickory coffee. its about 75 degs outside with a nice little breeze. 

The smoke is very forgiving. I have been typing between hits and it has not gone out at all. The flavors are very nice and smooth. Im getting a nutty creamy flavor. When I retrohale, I pick up a little carmel flavor. Interesting. The burn is perfect and Im loving this. Although I paid about $10 for it, Its a really nice superpremium stick. It wont be a goto as Im not a rich chap...but I will indulge every coupe of weeks or so.


----------



## techdiver-cl

Had a Cielo Apollo with morning coffee and a 5 Vegas Miami Robusto this afternoon. I wouldn't write home about either one, but actually enjoyed the Cielo more. Having had 3 glasses of absinthe in the past hour leaves me waiting for the Las Vegas race to start.


----------



## BrianEE93

Just finished off my very first Tatuaje that I got in a trade with Rocky Rulz. It was the Cojonu 2003. Very nice!


----------



## cybervee-cl

A Fire by Indian Tabac (by RP). Very nice smoke for the money - I'll have to pick up more of these on the devil site. For $1 a stick you can't beat them.


----------



## iloveclmore

Today so far I've had a RyJ Viejo. It was awesome!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Coronado by La Flor. Didnt care for it. Thought it was a little harsh and flavor was flat


----------



## Webmeister

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon this afternon. Didn't burn right and the ash was ugly as sin, but it was a great tasting smoke.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked a Saint Luis Rey Serie A from an 06 box. The cigar is smooth and subtle with an almost graham cracker like quality.


----------



## tuelle

Just came in from the 64 degree respite from winter here in the Northeast after smoking an RP Sun Grown Petite Perfecto.


----------



## JohnR

I'm halfway into an Oliva Serie G natural toro tubo. It started out a bit ho-hum, but I apparently just hit the sweet spot. It is totally rockin now. Dinner is ready, but I am not gonna put this cigar down!


----------



## Jimmy Ray

:whoohoo:I smoked a Rocky Patel Edge Corojo after work this afternoon,It was pretty good the ash held real well, and it went well with some Dalmore Cigar Malt. Hey thanks Doogie I found it in Newburgh at Mid Valley Liquors. Might have another shot and a cigar after supper.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Jimmy Ray said:


> :whoohoo:I smoked a Rocky Patel Edge Corojo after work this afternoon,It was pretty good the ash held real well, and it went well with some Dalmore Cigar Malt. Hey thanks Doogie I found it in Newburgh at Mid Valley Liquors. Might have another shot and a cigar after supper.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

I smoked a Rocky Patel Edge Corojo after work this afternoon,It was pretty good the ash held real well, and it went well with some Dalmore Cigar Malt. Hey thanks Doogie I found it in Newburgh at Mid Valley Liquors. Might have another shot and a cigar after supper.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl

*Double barrel day*

Today was a good day to relax in AZ. Beautiful day, perfect, cool breeze blowing and lots of time to hang with one of my smoking buddy's.

Today I first had a Los Blancos Sumatra Robusto which was great. This was my second one and just like my first, I picked up that slight sweet, pecan flavor in the smoke about an inch into it.

I followed that with an Oliva Serie G Cameroon Toro. It must have been a little dry, because the wrapper was suffering some cracks, etc. The cap and head split a bit, but I had my trusty liquid pectin with me, which made short work of that flaw. I was smoking in no time after a little TLC.

Great smoking day today; best I've had in a few weeks!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl

Total smoking day for me. Started the morning off with a Montecristo Afrique. Had a Vieja Habana while working in the yard. Finishing the day with a Quintero Maduro. It has been a good day!


----------



## Ceedee

Relaxing this eve with a small glass of Balvenie Doublewood Scotch and an Illusione ~f9~ cigar. Sweet stuff. 

CD


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Cameroon-swoon said:


> Today was a good day to relax in AZ. Beautiful day, perfect, cool breeze blowing and lots of time to hang with one of my smoking buddy's.
> 
> Today I first had a Los Blancos Sumatra Robusto which was great. This was my second one and just like my first, I picked up that slight sweet, pecan flavor in the smoke about an inch into it...........


Enjoyed the same thing this morning before the weather turned ugly. Really nice tasting cigar.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finishing a Punch Rare Corojo. Love corojo.


----------



## texasmatt

CAO gold between study sessions (3 midterms and a presentation this week). I'm really looking forward to spring break after this...going home...playing some golf with my dad...relaxing and recharging!


----------



## brightpaths

I had a Perdomo Lot 23 robusto this evening, which certainly hit the spot.

Have a great week, everyone,
Don


----------



## tuelle

My second for the day was a fine CAO Italia Positano. Lovin' these...


----------



## mhlatke

Just lit a Gurkha Grand Envoy.


----------



## chinomalo

I'm drinking JD single barrel.. I'm gonna step outside and smoke my Cuesta Rey centro fino..


----------



## alanf

I had a Camacho Select with a cup of coffee. I'm not sure about this cigar. It wasn't bad but it wasn't great. The draw was way to loose and it was bitter at times. I wish I had picked a different cigar.


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Currently, an Oliva V Double Robusto. This morning an AF Cuban Belicoso, this afternoon a Tatuaje Regios.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I had a Capiguan (SP?) that mitro passed on to me at the Oliva event recently. Tasty smoke. 

Thanks mike!


----------



## chinomalo

Just got done with a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown Pyramide #9

Awesome medium smoke.. Very consistent with lots of smoke.. Opened up alot after the first half. Lots of light tobacco tastes and light vanilla/honey..

Paired with a couple of glasses of JD single barrel.. Touch of water and it was good to go!


----------



## amizzy

Lit up a Rocky Patel Edge maduro at my local shop last night. I almost forgot how good they are.


----------



## chinomalo

I'm gonna walk to dog and smoke me that VSG robusto I've been holding... That with a good bold coffee...


----------



## mitro-cl

Last night I had an Oliva O maduro (old cloth banded one ). This morning I'm smoking a RyJ Viejo thanks to vicegrips. I'm pleasantly surprised with this cigar. Very nice!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie

Im smoking a nasty by Acid. It is not as sweet as the blondie and C note. It had more of a floral aroma. Not too bad. Liked its interesting shape.


----------



## cybervee-cl

RP OSG Petite Corona - good for smoking at lunch time while at work


----------



## GreySmoke

I'm about to go out on the patio here in OSLO and have a Monti - Edmundo... Hope its as good as she looks...


----------



## chinomalo

Changed my choice (I'm trying to save that VSG for a better time).. 

Smoked a RYJ Bully.. What a great smoke all the way to the nub.. 

Maybe the VSG tonight..


----------



## boomerd35

Hemmingway Short Story at lunch. These are good, but need a little age to mellow out a bit IMHO.


----------



## koolhandk

Right now I am smoking an Illusione CG4 with an iced latte. One word: yummy.


----------



## Wingon

I'm about halfway through a La Habanera Diplomaticos. It's 6x44 in size and smooth. Nice, even burn, and nice sweet tastes. I like it quite a bit.

But I'm off to order a few more of the La Carolina's. The place I buy them from are almost empty, and they're good. But I need a few more to test before buying a box.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Right now I'm smoking a CAO Gold corona. I must say that its not the best cigar I've had.
Being a novice, my palate isn't refined, an I'm working on a little sleep (hence the pairing with a Dunkin' Donuts coffee), but its not an exciting cigar.
Hay and straw come to mind.
The nice even burn, easy draw, and good construction make up for some of the shortcomings in flavor though.
I'm at the halfway point and don't think I'd buy another.


----------



## aljrka

Today, I will not be smoking because I choose not to. It's been about a month or more since I last lit up. I've been sick due to traveling so much. Last year I flew approximately 19,000 miles


----------



## mitro-cl

Camacho 1962 robusto. Right off the truck and frankly not very good. I hope these get better after some rest.


----------



## mitro-cl

Now we're in business! I ditched the '62 and lit up a REO torpedo (thanks to vicegrips). I've just put a bid in on a box. Man thats a fine smoke for the $$.


----------



## chinomalo

Mitro, sorry to hear that the 1962 wasn't the smoke for you.. Man, I love the 1962 perfecto.. I wish I had more..

I need a smoke, but gotta work (to make the money to buy smokes).. ARGGGH!


----------



## tuelle

chinomalo said:


> Mitro, sorry to hear that the 1962 wasn't the smoke for you.. Man, I love the 1962 perfecto.. I wish I had more..


I'm with you. Love this little smoke. And I'm nearly out too!


----------



## mitro-cl

chinomalo said:


> Mitro, sorry to hear that the 1962 wasn't the smoke for you.. Man, I love the 1962 perfecto.. I wish I had more..


Well I just got them yesterday from cbid, so I'm not writing them off. They felt quite spongy so like most stuff I get from CI, they're probably too wet to taste right.


----------



## kevink868

Padilla Achilles. Remember the good old days when Pepin Garcia made cigars for Padilla?


----------



## Webmeister

I've been going non-stop since I got up this morning and finally had a chance to relax with a cigar. It's damp and raining off and on tonight, but still warm enough to enjoy an Illusione 68 on the front porch. I'm just too beat to fire up another...


----------



## monkeybong

After a job interview today I had BBQ with a friend, and then sat down and enjoyed a CAO Brazilia box pressed. I think it is an outstanding cigar. The only thing I didn't care for so much was the shape. I guess I like round smoke better. Interviewing for a job is a pain, but the CAO made it better.


----------



## tx_tuff

kevink868 said:


> Padilla Achilles. Remember the good old days when Pepin Garcia made cigars for Padilla?


He stills does for another month or so, but unless I'm mistaken not the one your smoking.


----------



## mhlatke

Just nubbed a RyJ church (ISOM) - good smoke, peppery, stiff white ash, lasted nearly 2 hours, very enjoyable.


----------



## Lighthouse

tx_tuff said:


> He stills does for another month or so, but unless I'm mistaken not the one your smoking.


The Padilla Achilles was one of the limted edition sticks made in DPG's Esteli plant. To my knowledge, all of the Achilles were made by DPG. Great sticks too. I have several resting nicely.:dribble::dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff

I learned something new!


----------



## mitro-cl

I think I have one Achilles left. I think it will be a while before I smoke it. 

This morning I'm starting with a JFR torpedo given to me by Ben (GreySmoke). Nice way to start off the day.


----------



## amizzy

Burned through my first Oliva serie V last night. Now I understand all of the hype. It was a very flavorful smoke, one of the better ones I've had lately.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Just finished a 5 Vegas Miami Petite Carona. Very nice for lunch time while at work.


----------



## GreySmoke

OK i'm going out in the Oslo Cold and have a Monti Petit Edmundo - plugged but got some out of it, great Monti taste but disapointing draw....


----------



## sofaman

Today I am enjoying a Illusione 68 with coffee


----------



## monkeybong

Started the day with a JFR corojo, and just finished up a Partages Black Label. Thoroughly enjoyed them both at my local B&M while talking with the regulars.


----------



## Woodson

God of Fire.


----------



## Chuffy

Romeo Reserve Maduro. Very nice flavor, but about half of the ones I got were plugged. :frown:


----------



## Webmeister

It's springtime finally and I fired up a Perdomo Lot No 826 Slow-Aged today to get in the mood for the Perdomo event tomorrow night at Charlie's. Pretty good stick!


----------



## monkeybong

Webmeister said:


> It's springtime finally and I fired up a Perdomo Lot No 826 Slow-Aged today to get in the mood for the Perdomo event tomorrow night at Charlie's. Pretty good stick!


Where is it springtime? Its cold and cloudy here. Guess I should move to a warmer climate. Have fun at the Perdomo event, sounds like a good time.


----------



## kevink868

Bazarte Torpedo. Just posted a pic in the Smoking Action gallery. Organic Cameroon made here in Tampa by Wally Reyes of Gonzalez Habano Cigar Co. I like the flavor of a Cammie, but get bored with them quickly because most are on the mild side. This one's perfect for my palate because it's bold for a Cameroon.


----------



## Ecto1

CAO Brazillia hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wingon

Had a Davidoff Private Stock no. 7 earlier. It was good until the wrapper split, but it went from cold to normal to cool to hot in temperature in little time, so I'm blaming myself. 

Now I'm smoking a Upmann Epicure (ISOM (which is, from what I can understand short for something meaning it's cuban) from 1999, I think). It's a good, short smoke when you're doing other stuff as well as smoking. Decent price too (in Norwegian standards).


----------



## degarbie

Just lit up a RP Nording Torp in honour of the online chat herf, so far only me in there though :lol:


----------



## chinomalo

Woodson said:


> God of Fire.


Fortunate guy..:dribble:


----------



## chinomalo

I took the dog on a LONG WALK.. Lit up that Upmann Vintage Camy (thxs all who gave me inspiration).. Man, what a great smoke! Nice and easy draw, lots of chocolate taste and woody/cedar smell through the nose.. Consistent all the way through..

Sucks that I had only water along.. A scotch pour would have made it the bomb!


----------



## Hondo

Took a couple of Padilla 1932's to work so Chubz and I could check them out. He of course had some new ones for me to try, every week is a mini bomb working with him!


----------



## zion698

A RP Vintage 1990 Second on a chilly Georgia night. The seconds cost less, but have the same great taste and construction.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Illusione 88 from the midle of last year.
Very sweet and meaty tasting.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

I bought a few Casa Blanca Jeroboam (Natural) yesterday and smoked them with some friends last night.

Not bad, but they were nothing special IMHO.


----------



## zion698

Had a Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend this morning. Great smoke.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Last night i had a Carlos Torano Casa torano maduro lancero that was fantastic. Hints of chocolate and vanilla. Gonna look into a box! Great cigar


----------



## mitro-cl

Started off the day with a Vibe Corojo torpedo. Good smoke, but I prefer the REO for sure.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Today is going to be a Nub Connecticut... Who knows what else.
Scott


----------



## mitro-cl

Camacho Triple Maduro robusto thanks to alanf. WOW! I've only smoked one other of these (a torpedo a few months back) and wasn't the least bit impressed. This one is a completely different animal. Flavorful and power, power, POWER! If they're all like this they are worth the $$. I got 2 torps at home, I hope I like them as much.

I gotta take it easy. This thing is trying to knock me on my ass!


----------



## poriggity-cl

The NUB connecticut was GREAT. I am debating... I am staring at a camacho candela right now, but I am kinda scared to try it. Might put it back and try something else.
Scott


----------



## Wingon

Just had a L. Lynn Private Label Churchill (7x48). It was a long smoke, with some great earthy tastes. Nice construction and good draw. Ash was white/grey and held for about an inch before I got scared and tapped it off.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Had a Oliva V Belicoso for lunch. I have been having way too many of these. I need to switch to something else before I get bored with them


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Alex Bradley, Maxx, For $5.00 This Is A Choice Cigar


----------



## boomerd35

I got blown away with bombs earlier this week, so I've been working on some of those incoming missles. Up today was a Floridita Presidente on the drive in. Smooth mild smoke- nothing too bad about that. Then at lunch was an IT Cameroon Legend. What a tasty cigar! The wrapper was a bit thin and started to unravel when the heat got down the cigar a bit. But I may have had the cigar a little underhumidified too (didn't give it much chance to recover from its trip down to Texas).


----------



## GreySmoke

Went out in the Oslo cold again to have my last Bolivar Beli - They are really just ok when they are young This was an 07 soooo. I dont know I rather not wait 7 years to smoke my cigars. I think I'll stick with NON Cubans....


----------



## degarbie

The first of my bomb smokes - an Oliva Series O Toro that had a crack at the foot from transit. Fantastic smooth flavour all the way through, getting peppery towards the end. Pure smoking pleasure.


----------



## Lok17

Gonna fire up a Brazillia, havn't had any for a while and this box should be coming of age


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

Lempira Series 2006. Got from coworker. Nothing like small arms fire at station to start the shift.


----------



## Kojak

Just finished my first Illusione. It was a cg:4 and it was fantastic. I may be picking up a sampler of these to find out what size I like best for future box purchases.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had my first Tatuaje VI tonight. Just fantastic.


----------



## tuelle

I had an Arganese Cameroon Ambassador tonight. Green band. It's not listed on their site and I could find no reference to it googling. Huh... Definitely mild-medium. A nice smoke though it didn't have a lot of flavor. Maybe I'm just used to to the big smokes I've been having lately, but it didn't "wow" me. Not a bad smoke by any means, but the 5 Vegas Shorty I preceded it with was way more flavorful in comparison.


----------



## chinomalo

Wanted to smoke my DPG blue.. Kept falling asleep on the couch.. $hit!

Oh well, there is always tonight..


----------



## mitro-cl

Fridays I usually like to break out a Cuban. It just so happened that I got me a nice Monte #2 thanks to Chubz this week. Not much I really need to say about it, its a classic after all. Really tight draw unfortunately, but thats my own fault, I shoulda given it some time to rest.


----------



## Bullybreed

this morning i started the day off with a few cups of blue mountain coffee and a Padilla miami


----------



## poriggity-cl

Nothing today.. gonna be out of town and busy.
Scott


----------



## chinomalo

I pulled out a 5 Vegas shorty with some good coffee.. Made my morning.. I take everything I said back about the shorty.. It was damn good..


----------



## kevink868

Since their merits were being debated on another thread this morning, I reached for a Don Kiki Brown Label Toro. Slightly underfilled but very tasty. Sadly, I don't think I'll be able to finish it because the tornado "watch box" has just appeared over the area. I'll be pitching this thing and running for cover any minute.


----------



## Smokincrazy

In about an hour a Fuente 858. Never had one and I hope its good


----------



## zion698

Had a Perdomo Fresh Rolled for lunch. Not a bad smoke. It had some maduro like flavors going on surpisingly. That young tobacco taste was present throughout though. Think I'll like the others rest for a while.


----------



## kevink868

Since I haven't been wiped out by a tornado (though Weather Channel suggests I'm not out of the woods yet), I'll fire up a GH 3 Siglos Fumas Robusto that Baldheadracing was kind enough to bomb me with a few days back. Here's to ya, my Canadian friend!


----------



## sofaman

Just finished a Oliva O maduro with some Leaf&Ale Cuban Roast


----------



## iloveclmore

I might just bust out the Graycliff that howland1998 gave me a couple weeks ago.


----------



## degarbie

Jose L Piedra Cazadores (equivalent to a Lonsdale - I think), it's great, very smooth and a razor-sharp burn.


----------



## Matt257

Camacho Coyolar Torp. Awesome full bodied smoke with a fair bit of spice and pepper


----------



## Toasted Coastie

just finished an Infinity #1 belicoso. Was ok, but very mild. Going to light something else up in a while...


----------



## Network13

Started off the morning with An Acid Cold Infusion Tea, man those are one, of my if not my favorite, Acid smoke so rich and smooth, had a Thompson tusker for lunch, not much to say about that , was smooth on the draw and I like em' anyway, so it was good. Then when I finally got home I had a RP The Edge, was smooth on the draw, no burning problems, and had a good taste from beginning to end. It was the 1st one of those I've had, was not too terribly impressed but was a good smoke from head to nub. Not something I'll seek out again given that I like a wide variety. Certainly not bad, But I've had much better for the price.


----------



## chinomalo

Another 5 Vegas shorty! Good stuff.. I will be getting a VSG tonight!


----------



## Lighthouse

Just finished up an Illusione 88,,,very fine stick "O mine!


----------



## happy1

Had a La Aurora platinum this am,then I had a Drew Estate Liga Privada #9 and CFO-CAC


----------



## zion698

Ended the night with a Oliva Seie V Lancero.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=212230&posted=1#post212230


----------



## chinomalo

The VSG was great! Had a bunch of Hennessey with it.. They paired perfect for me!

Abundant smoke with a great even burn.. Lot of wood aroma (I thought I was BBQing) and heavy oily leather smell..

Taste of grass (yeah, I ate grass before and not the illegal kind), manure (smelled it, never ate it, but funny it was on the taste), and a little pepper (no spice at all)..

Very consistent on flavor with a medium body..

Gotta pick some more up.

CM


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I had a couple of great cigars today.

I started off with a 5vegas Miami... unfortunately I murdered the cut (I need a new punch... mine is dull) It smoked well but started to split due to the cold air outside. about half way through i was fighting to keep it from disintegrating in my lap while driving to my B&M. I fixed it up at a stop light and it stayed alright till about 3/4 of the way. By that time I was at Belicoso and so i put it out and called it a day. The flavors were very creamy with a strong vegetable aftertaste that wasn't unpleasent. 

CRAP i just realize I forgot to pay for my second cigar :lol: I'll take care of that tomorrow. 

Anyway it was a tasty AF short story. I now remember why I love these. Grea tburn and a great flavor. I need to buy some more of these.


----------



## foolwithnohair

Bolivar RC.


----------



## BlueyHK

Today was a great cigar day. Had a Partagas D4 with espresso in the afternoon along with great conversation with a long time friend. The evening comprised of a Montecristo Petit Edmundo and Glenmorangie 15 year after dinner. Both cigars were fantastic although the D4 had a few burn issues.


----------



## GreySmoke

today I found another cigar shop with a better selection of cubans so I am sitting in front of TGI FRIDAYS OSLO smoking a Hoyo '06 short churchill and drinking a Ringness draft.
also picked up a partagas churchill 97 for after dinner best cuban this trip


----------



## Lok17

Fired up a Tat. Havana VI Noeles that was bombed to me by Jughead. What a great stick!!!


----------



## Lok17

GreySmoke said:


> today I found another cigar shop with a better selection of cubans so I am sitting in front of TGI FRIDAYS OSLO smoking a Hoyo '06 short churchill and drinking a Ringness draft.
> also picked up a partagas churchill 97 for after dinner best cuban this trip


Am I reading this right? You found a shop with a selection of cubans? Two of them at that? :errrr::huh:


----------



## zion698

GreySmoke said:


> today I found another cigar shop with a better selection of cubans so I am sitting in front of TGI FRIDAYS OSLO smoking a Hoyo '06 short churchill and drinking a Ringness draft.
> also picked up a partagas churchill 97 for after dinner best cuban this trip


:imconfused:


----------



## GreySmoke

zion698 said:


> :imconfused:


Notice it says TGI Friday OSLO thats in NORWAY by the way. I'm on a business trip...:nerd:


----------



## zion698

GreySmoke said:


> Notice it says TGI Friday OSLO thats in NORWAY by the way. I'm on a business trip...:nerd:


Okay. Now I'm with you :lol:


----------



## Lighthouse

GreySmoke said:


> today I found another cigar shop with a better selection of cubans so I am sitting in front of TGI FRIDAYS OSLO smoking a Hoyo '06 short churchill and drinking a Ringness draft.
> also picked up a partagas churchill 97 for after dinner best cuban this trip


Next time you go out of the country, if you need a sherpa, I'm in! :teacher: I'd be happy to research cigar shops as you take care of business to help save you walking around looking for great sticks.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## poriggity-cl

Today I think I am gonna head to my local shop and smoke a tatuaje Havana VI, and who knows what else.
Scott


----------



## chinomalo

poriggity said:


> Today I think I am gonna head to my local shop and smoke a tatuaje Havana VI, and who knows what else.
> Scott


My local B&M have some of that line, but I really wanted the Angeles.. Everyone has said its good, so I'm gonna breakdown and buy it..

Today is gonna be a long, long day.. I predict (1) 5 Vegas shorty, (1) CAO black robusto, and (1) Camacho select robusto


----------



## sofaman

Last night I had my first CAO Vision and it blew me away!!! I am not mutch for reviewing tastes and flavors but I can tell you I loved it!!!


----------



## poriggity-cl

chinomalo said:


> My local B&M have some of that line, but I really wanted the Angeles.. Everyone has said its good, so I'm gonna breakdown and buy it..
> 
> Today is gonna be a long, long day.. I predict (1) 5 Vegas shorty, (1) CAO black robusto, and (1) Camacho select robusto


Sounds like a good day of smoking for you... My local shop has the Angeles and a few others. My favorite is the churchill or Almirantes... Good smoke, and it takes a good 1.5 hours to smoke.
Scott


----------



## JonDot

Smoking a La Flor Chiselito right now.Pretty tasty little smoke,although I wouldn't reccomend it on an empty stomach.Its a little ful bodied.


----------



## poriggity-cl

I'm working on a Taboo cigars factory value blend #1. I may smoke something else before I head to the local shop.
Scott


----------



## hecho en NJ

Cuba aliados churchill. Kind of bittersweet...only because I was smoking while watching my Louisville Cardinals lose at Georgetown.


----------



## chinomalo

poriggity said:


> Sounds like a good day of smoking for you... My local shop has the Angeles and a few others. My favorite is the churchill or Almirantes... Good smoke, and it takes a good 1.5 hours to smoke.
> Scott


I smoked the Almirantes and it was good.. I think I should have let it sit awhile before I smoked it.. Just was too anxious to get to it..

I pulled a RP sungrown petit corona instead of the 5 vegas shorty..


----------



## chinomalo

sofaman said:


> Last night I had my first CAO Vision and it blew me away!!! I am not mutch for reviewing tastes and flavors but I can tell you I loved it!!!


I am letting my Visions sit in my humi for awhile.. The other one was definitely too wet..

While it was nice to smoke, I have a feeling it can do better next time..


----------



## foolwithnohair

Pre-snowblowing smoke: a Gran Habano Corojo #5 Pyramid.

My GAWD I love these smokes!!! Every time I have one I ask myself why I have all these other cigars in my humi's. Every other cigar I smoke (including other GH's) - I find myself thinking, the cigar needs more (or less) of one thing or another. I never think that when I smoke a #5. It is as if the #5 was blended exactly to my tastes, rolled to draw just the way I want, look just the way I want a cigar to look, just right construction, everything tailored just the way I like it .


----------



## GreySmoke

So after dinner I had that Partages '97 Churchill and Mostly leather with a little pepper in the final third. Not my preference Im not a big leather fan i like the cacoa, coffee, pepper notes...Back to the states tomorrow and frankly cant wait for a Camacho Triple Maduro or a Pepin El Centurian!!!


----------



## CBI

Enjoyed a Dona Maria CT torpedo earlier today. It's my local B&M's brand made by...............guess who....................Oliva!!


----------



## Lok17

Had a Perdomo Habano Corojo at the Perdomo event at my local. My first one, not a bad cigar but I don't think I will smoke it over my regulars.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Illusion 68. Yummy,, and want more....


----------



## karmaz00

going to have a san cristobal corona (isom)


----------



## cybervee-cl

CAO Cameroon. Very nice.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Started the AM with a La Palima vintage reserve (sp)

after noon with a AB MAXX- great smoke!rr

CAO Brazil yesterday

After dinner tonite______Series V with some spirits I was bomb with from PV


----------



## Ceedee

Going "Nub". Having the Nub CT 460 with a dram of Glenfiddich 18 Yr-old Scotch. Need to relax......

CD


----------



## tuelle

Ashton Heritage Puro Sol #2. Man, this has got to be in my top 5. Maybe top 3. 

Son #1 was on an RP Edge. It was a little stringer than he likes (fan of the Sun Growns - me too!). He got down to a couple inches as I was finishing up the Ashton, so I grabbed it for a taste. There was some foreign (to me) taste to it that we couldn't quite place or put my finger on. Not unpleasant to me, but not a flavor I remember tasting in anything else.


----------



## Webmeister

I had great plans for this weekend at the cabin, but Mother Nature chose to rain (or more accurately - snow) on my parade. It is in the teens right now not counting the hefty winds that cut right through. I've been able to smoke a few Villiger Exports and one Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Junior today. Hopefully tomorrow is better...


----------



## texasmatt

sofaman said:


> Last night I had my first CAO Vision and it blew me away!!! I am not mutch for reviewing tastes and flavors but I can tell you I loved it!!!


I've been wanting to try the vision for awhile now! Anyone know where you can find a good deal on 'em? I'm only really looking for a 5 pack, I don't need a whole box (though that box is pretty damn cool though).


----------



## hiway_86

Smokin my first Oliva series V belicoso now. This is a damn good smoke!! I havent had a bad Oliva yet. This is probably the best one so far. Lots of flavor, great aroma!! I will have to get more of these


----------



## mitro-cl

Well a late night for me. After the daughter went to bed I cracked open a bottle of Zaya rum and sat for a good long while sitting and talking with my lovely wife. You know, one of those deep conversations you have after a few drinks. 

Well after a while I couldn't take it any more and convinced her to come out to the garage with me. I smoked a very nice Tatuaje Victoria given to me from a brother at my former homebase (CS). My wife had enough of my smoke and ramblings and was tired, so she went in to go to bed. I then lit up a salamone given to me by Ben (GreySmoke) of which I know nothing about (unbanded - I think I recall him saying it was Honduran). Anyway... 2 smokes and half a bottle of Zaya and here I am checking the board and getting ready for bed far too late for my own good.


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday, I had a Padron 1926 9 and a Montecristo A.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Yesterday, had a heaven cognac, and this morning with my morning JAva and Paper I am enjoying an Alec bradley Fixx - should last me the rest of the afternoon.

:wazzapp:


----------



## lenivar-cl

Fonseca cedro 4 maduro, it's a great smoke......


----------



## JonDot

Last night had a Partagas Short ISOM(gift from a friend)followed by a 1926 Padron(I was spoiling myself a little)First smoke of the day today is a Kinky Friedman"Texas Jew Boy".I just picked these up from my local B&M Friday & Ihave to say they are pretty tasty.


----------



## Webmeister

Finally warmed up a bit at the cabin today. Last I looked it was a whopping 36 degrees now. Not warm enough for a robusto,so I fired up a Palmas Puro which I haven't had in a while. Great smoke that tasted even better since I haven't had a decent-sized stick since Friday. Hopefully it's warmer in Charlotte when I get back tonight and I can smoke a robusto-sized stick.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Nothing for me today. Tomorrow though, I think it'll be a San Cristobal Maestro.
Scott


----------



## texasmatt

Oliva Series G to kick off this wonderful day. And yes, I did just wake up.


----------



## Lighthouse

El Centurian Guerreros, very nice smoke, a little peppery to start out, tons of smoke and great flavor. Great mid-afternoon stick!


----------



## zion698

A Padron 3000 Maduro.


----------



## Chaz

Just smoked a couple of hours ago. Picked up a Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Maduro.

It was a good medium-full cigar with a load of flavor. I wasn't paying attention to the distinct flavors, but I still have a pretty good aftertaste even after the ritual brushing and scoping of the mouth required to get a kiss from the wife .


----------



## RoBolton

. Cabaiguan Robustos Extra
. Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 2 (Exclusivo Zona del Este)
. Tatuaje Black Label


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had a Padron 6000. Think I got a bad one, and will have to revisit later down the road. Cigar was very loose and harsh with some bad burn problems. Oh well.


----------



## LkyLindy

Tried a terra del sol from perdoma that one of the guys recommended--Not a bad smoke at all esp. for $3


----------



## flathead59

Just had an Ashton VSG Sorcerer I bought on the advice of my local B&M owner. Just three words: OH MY GOD!!!!


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Just tried a Cojimar flavored, nice easy smoke think it was Java.


----------



## Ceedee

flathead59 said:


> Just had an Ashton VSG Sorcerer I bought on the advice of my local B&M owner. Just three words: OH MY GOD!!!!


Mark, I think that really should be part of their entire advertising scheme "OH MY GOD"! 
CD


----------



## flathead59

Ceedee said:


> Mark, I think that really should be part of their entire advertising scheme "OH MY GOD"!
> CD


OK, maybe it's a little corny, but it really was that good.


----------



## Ceedee

flathead59 said:


> OK, maybe it's a little corny, but it really was that good.


Mark, I wasn't kidding man. Really.

CD


----------



## GreySmoke

Well just returned from Norway, two weeks of smoking cuban cigars that cost well if you have been following my exploits you know the answer... But now that I am home I needed a really tastie but quick smoke so I had a La Aurora, 1495 Corona, an extreamly well constructed and tastie choice cigar that cured all that was lacking from the cubans in Norway and for 1/5th the price. Life is good again...Gladd to be home...


----------



## silentjon

Every Sunday is now Havana Sunday at the B&M. I had a Ramon Allones Specially Selected, a Partagas Petit Corona, a Bolivar Fino and a Saint Louis Rey Regio.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

h. upmann petit corona


----------



## boomerd35

silentjon said:


> Every Sunday is now Havana Sunday at the B&M.


Sweet. That sounds like a good idea. Maybe I'll start my own Havana Sundays.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

silentjon said:


> Yesterday, I had a Padron 1926 9 and a Montecristo A.


WOW.....one of the BEST 1, 2's I have ever seen......


----------



## Network13

Drive to work consisted of an Ashton Senorita from a tin of 10, 
Morning break was half a RP Vintage 1990, 
morning quickie was an Acid c-note,
Lunch will be the rest of the RP Vintage 1990.
Afternoon break is probably gonna be another Acid c-note, 
.....wonder what tonight will bring?


----------



## cooljcadetman

hiya de monbterrey excalibur. whatever the churchill is


----------



## mitro-cl

El Centurion lancero. I decided yesterday that this week I'm going to try to burn though half a box of the Pepin lancero sampler.The Centurion is VERY nice.


----------



## GreySmoke

Had an Don Lino Africa Kuro (4.5x45) All the flavor half the time... I like this line alot for a $2-$3 cigar...


----------



## chinomalo

Had a Torano Sig Toro and a 5 Vegas shorty.

Chillin..


----------



## moedavis-cl

Don Lino Africa!!

Wow!! Beautiful wrapper, great pre-light smell. A flavorful smoke, complex and tasty!!


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Just fired up a Conuco 60, a cigar bordering on carnival proportions. Nice tasting cigar though, medium body and strength. Not as potent as it looks like it would be.


----------



## silentjon

boomerd35 said:


> Sweet. That sounds like a good idea. Maybe I'll start my own Havana Sundays.


Our Havana Sundays include lots of champagne and whisky as well. Champagne works very well for cleaning the palate.


----------



## silentjon

Maduro PiPs said:


> WOW.....one of the BEST 1, 2's I have ever seen......


The 1926 9 was incredible. That was my first Monte A - an awesome 2.5 hours.


----------



## amizzy

Smoked a CAO America Potomac. Definitely a good smoke. It had excellent construction and the most perfect looking ash I've ever seen on any of my smokes. The flavor was great as well


----------



## Chuffy

Tried a Padilla Miami last night. Great flavor, and the corona had just enough oomph for me.


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I smoked an El Rey del Mundo Taino. This is one of my favorites of the marca. It was medium-bodied with flavors of sweet cedar and hints of citrus. Today I'm smoking an Illusione 68 Short Corona, which is always a pleaser with it full-bodied flavors of leather and toasted cedar.


----------



## mitro-cl

Last night I had a Padilla '48 lancero and a Party Short ('07). This morning I has a Pepin Series JJ lancero. I still don't care for the JJs


----------



## silentjon

BadMormon said:


> Tried a Padilla Miami last night. Great flavor, and the corona had just enough oomph for me.


I wonder if they will be the same cigar now that Pepin isn't making them anymore.


----------



## kevink868

CI Legends Yellow.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Chateau Fuente - gifted to me by a fine BOTL in a pif. Mikee likes it!


----------



## zion698

So far managed to get in a Gurkha Connecticut Reserve. Nice mild to medium smoke.


----------



## GreySmoke

After lunch I snuck in a Gurkha Master Select #3 Tiny Perfecto - Great tasting quicky


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Hoya de Monteray Dark Sumatra


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Nothing cause im fricken sick!


----------



## Rocky Rulz

Today I smoked a Padilla 1968. Very good smoke, medium bodied, very toasty.


----------



## chinomalo

Rocky Rulz said:


> Today I smoked a Padilla 1968. Very good smoke, medium bodied, very toasty.


That is probably my favorite of the Padillas with the 32 coming in close second..


----------



## alanf

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Hoya de Monteray Dark Sumatra


I like these a lot. Time to head over to CBid and get a few more.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

I haven't really decided on which way I am going for a smoke tonight. One I have never had, or one that I have before....


----------



## silentjon

I just finished a 5 Vegas Limitada 2007.


----------



## RoBolton

. illusione 68 - I have had 3 of them today. These are great with coffee in the morning


----------



## Jimmy Ray

:whoohoo:I smoked a Rocky Patel R4, it was a nice medium smoke with a good aroma, I'll probably make them one of my favorites. Keep up the good blends Rocky.


----------



## Rocky Rulz

Jimmy Ray said:


> :whoohoo:I smoked a Rocky Patel R4, it was a nice medium smoke with a good aroma, I'll probably make them one of my favorites. Keep up the good blends Rocky.


Gotta love the RP Blends. Another reason why ROCKY RULZ!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Went with a Brazilia Gol! from the testerdor. That was a great smoke! That was number 70 in the book, the 70th different cigar I have tested since Feb 2007 (when I started smoking cigars).


----------



## Toasted Coastie

RoBolton said:


> . illusione 68 - I have had 3 of them today. These are great with coffee in the morning


I love this smoke. I have a box of the #2's sitting right now. Gonna pick up a box of the 68's very soon I think....


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Tonights deelite - a cohiba black corona - with some apple pie and strong coffee. And no I am not sharing any of it with the dog she had enough today taking the pic for the essay contest.

.........:dribble:


----------



## StreetSpeed

Had a CAO Brazilia Robusto after work. I think I've found my new favorite cigar. Will most likely be picking up a box soon.


----------



## alanf

While it was cold out (high 30s), it was warmer than previous evenings, so I managed to spend a hour smoking a Palmas Puro Maduro (Robusto) under a crescent moon. It was a very enjoyable cigar that went well with a cup of Black Dog Coffee. (I forgot how much smoke this cigar puts out.)


----------



## mhlatke

Kickin' back w/a Gurkha Warlord and a cup of Killer Beans Caribbean Cutthroat - very tasty combo!


----------



## RGianelli

Smoked a PSD4..with Stranahan's Colorado Whiskey


----------



## cdowden3691

Kickin it tonight in HTOWN with an RP Edge Sumantra. Oh baby, its treat night at the Dowden's.....


----------



## Txbob

Just finished a Cuba Libre box pressed that I got in a grab bag from CI. I was pleasantly surprised. I am not to good at describing flavors but it was a med-full bodied and had a great taste for a cheap cigar.


----------



## Webmeister

Rough day at work, so I stopped by Charlie's on the way home and enjoyed an ITC-10 with Ceedee and Larry. After dinner, I sparked up my first Illusione mk. The cg:4 and the 68 have been my regular smokes since the middle of last year, and I love all of the vitolas. The mk however was amazing - even for an Illusione. Now I need to find me another box. This one isn't going to last very long...


----------



## cybervee-cl

A Baccarat 'The Game' given to me by howland1998 in a Baccarat bomb he sent me. I have to say it is a very mild stick for a maduro. It is actually sweet on the lips - very nice. Thanks Gerry!


----------



## madurodave-cl

VSG Illusion! great!


----------



## Doogie

My bi-weekly cigar club meets tonight. COA Saprano, V.S. 10th anniv and Camacho 1962.


----------



## degarbie

Cuban Sancho Panza Belicoso. I really enjoyed this one - creamy, cedary sweetness with a pronounced coffee bean flavour that faded to a nice rich coffee with a slight hint of that roasty bitter flavour on the aftertaste. Stayed fairly consistent throughout, with more leather towards the last 2". Burn was nice and even with a dark grey ash and a thick black burn line.


----------



## boomerd35

CAO Brazilia this morning. I can't believe I almost wrote these off after my first one. Nice bold flavors.


----------



## chinomalo

boomerd35 said:


> CAO Brazilia this morning. I can't believe I almost wrote these off after my first one. Nice bold flavors.[/QUOTE
> 
> What size?


----------



## boomerd35

chinomalo said:


> boomerd35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAO Brazilia this morning. I can't believe I almost wrote these off after my first one. Nice bold flavors.[/QUOTE
> 
> What size?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Pirhana. Good size for the drive into work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished a Don Pepin 1979 Black Label, with some Ron Zacapa Rum, what a combo. I will post some pictures tomorrow. What a way to end a week on the road. Flint


----------



## shrtcrt

Heading to Casa Fuente shortly to meet up with Daver3283. Should be a good time. Will post some pics.


----------



## JohnR

Still waiting for my snozz to recover. Damn flu. It has been about 10 days now since I've been able to have a cigar.


----------



## shrtcrt

JohnRider said:


> Still waiting for my snozz to recover. Damn flu. It has been about 10 days now since I've been able to have a cigar.


Holy crap! John Rider has not been able to smoke! Send in the nurses. Send in the Medic Team. Stop the presses!!!!!

:arghhhh:

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JohnR

shrtcrt said:


> Holy crap! John Rider has not been able to smoke! Send in the nurses. Send in the Medic Team. Stop the presses!!!!!
> 
> :arghhhh:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Justin. I feel fine, my nose just isn't working right yet. I keep trying, but I still can't taste cigars yet. All I get is this really weird metal taste. Disgusting.


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

After luch today I went by the B&M to pick up "a few" sticks. $60 dollars later I kicked back in the lounge with the plasma and a LFD Cameroon Cabinet double toro. Nubbed it. Was a great smoke well constucted very firm and tight no blemishes anywhere. Burned well and even, got a 3in ash at one point. Flavor profile was a little off for my taste. Good flavors of earth and leather, nice aroma of black pepper and spices. However; the overpowering burnt wood taste kinda ruined it for me.:angry: Other than that an excellent smoke and good example of LFD product.


----------



## JonDot

Fuenta Short Story this morning(I think thats what it was I never check what it is at the B&M I just get what looks tasty)A Black Pearl with the purple ribbon,& I am smoking a Padron 1926 as I type this.


----------



## Ceedee

Padron 3000 maduro. Nice smoke that has been aging for a good year or so. One of those little treasures you find in the bottom of your humi when you rotate stuff. 

CD


----------



## brightpaths

Mayorga! A very enjoyable smoke that I can recommend to all.

Have a great Thursday, everyone,
Don


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

*i'm smokin the anejo mitro bombed me with. it has a really interestingly shaped box press and unique flavor profile.*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

JohnRider said:


> Thanks Justin. I feel fine, my nose just isn't working right yet. I keep trying, but I still can't taste cigars yet. All I get is this really weird metal taste. Disgusting.


*you getting the shakes yet john? haha*


----------



## Ceedee

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i'm smokin the anejo mitro bombed me with. it has a really interestingly shaped box press and unique flavor profile.*


Ha! That's a #77 "Shark" you got there! Those are simply superb cigars! (check my profile pic ) 

CD


----------



## Tha Criddler

Rocky Patel Decade Robusto


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Right now kicking my aching legs and sore back up with a Don Thomas courtesy of Toasted, thank you again sir and then I might finish the night with a RP fusion, courtesy of Howland. Oh Yeah Howland the last five minutes I met with you and ate the last slice of pizza was my last quiet 5 minutes of the day.:chief:


----------



## chinomalo

boomerd35 said:


> chinomalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Pirhana. Good size for the drive into work.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I was looking into those... Will buy some to try..
Click to expand...


----------



## chinomalo

Habana said:


> Just finished a Don Pepin 1979 Black Label, with some Ron Zacapa Rum, what a combo. I will post some pictures tomorrow. What a way to end a week on the road. Flint


That is my fav. DPG.. Gotta try that rum.. Hard to find on the West Coast..


----------



## chinomalo

JohnRider said:


> Still waiting for my snozz to recover. Damn flu. It has been about 10 days now since I've been able to have a cigar.


Man, prayers for your recovery.. I had the dreaded stuff, too.. Never thought it would hit me and BAM! I was in bed forever..

I burned it off with some Lagavullin, Eagle Rare, Otokoyama sake and Appleton Estate..

The mixture killed everything known to man..

Got back in the driver's seat and celebrated with a Davidoff Mil. short robusto..

Hope you feel better soon..


----------



## chinomalo

JonDot said:


> Fuenta Short Story this morning(I think thats what it was I never check what it is at the B&M I just get what looks tasty)A Black Pearl with the purple ribbon,& I am smoking a Padron 1926 as I type this.


Now thats a way to spend the day..


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday I had a Adan Y Eva Robusto XO. It was ok (it did come in a nice tube). I finished the night with a Tatuaje Series P 1. Awesome cigar for the price.


----------



## chinomalo

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i'm smokin the anejo mitro bombed me with. it has a really interestingly shaped box press and unique flavor profile.*


I have some of those.. I can't get myself to burn any of them.. They look good though..:dribble:


----------



## chinomalo

KhaoticMedic said:


> Right now kicking my aching legs and sore back up with a Don Thomas courtesy of Toasted, thank you again sir and then I might finish the night with a RP fusion, courtesy of Howland. Oh Yeah Howland the last five minutes I met with you and ate the last slice of pizza was my last quiet 5 minutes of the day.:chief:


What happened to you? Aching legs and sore back?:imconfused:


----------



## chinomalo

I fell asleep yesterday before I could post..

AVO MADURO ROBUSTO! What a great cigar.. Smooth, good burn, and a beautiful taste change about every inch.. Nubbed it..


----------



## Webmeister

Gran Habanos Corojo #5 torpedo this morning with a big mug of coffee. Great start to another work-from-home day.


----------



## Wingon

I just smoked about half a Hoyo the Monterrey Coronation (isom). It was half because it got banged up real good when I dropped my travel humidor into the floor, and I cut off half of it, because that part would be unsmokable. It was still good, though. Peppery and spicy with hints of leather.

Later tonight I'm thinking of smoking the Oliva series O. Not the maduro. Or I might end up smoking something else. I've got a lot of pretty things waiting to get smoked.


----------



## degarbie

Wingon said:


> Later tonight I'm thinking of smoking the Oliva series O. Not the maduro. Or I might end up smoking something else. I've got a lot of pretty things waiting to get smoked.


The O is a good smoke, lots of sweet coffee and spice, a great blend of flavours that mesh better than most cigars I've smoked lately.


----------



## boomerd35

Ceedee said:


> Padron 3000 maduro. Nice smoke that has been aging for a good year or so. One of those little treasures you find in the bottom of your humi when you rotate stuff.
> 
> CD


Yes- Stogie gave me a 2000 not long ago that was sitting over a year. Just a dreamy smoke. I def need to get a box and put them to sleep.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Carlos Torano Virtuoso. Very nice lunch time smoke. Smooth, with a lot of flavor.


----------



## lenivar-cl

I had last night a Motecristo No.4, (Havana), with some Chivas....., nice....


----------



## happy1

Smoking a CFO-CAC with ice water enjoying this beautiful 70 deg spring day and I'm on vacation


----------



## boomerd35

Had a LFD Ligero L300 at lunch. Good but not nearly as good as the Cabinet Oscuro IMHO.


----------



## degarbie

A Partagas Short, with a couple of Heineken. Good way to unwind.


----------



## chinomalo

lenivar said:


> I had last night a Motecristo No.4, (Havana), with some Chivas....., nice....


Had the MC #4 in Japan with some Yamazaki 18... MMMmm-Hmm... Good...:biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking an El Cobre Churchill with a Sam Adams Ale. Yumm!

CD


----------



## CBI

CAO Italia Toro in honor my my new step-grandson!!


----------



## Ceedee

Moving on from my tasty El Cobre, to a well-aged Tatuaje Regios... 

CD


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

*zono del este! number one pick of the year for me!*


----------



## Roosterthomas

wolfdreamtattoo said about the LFD Cameroon Cabinet:
the overpowering burnt wood taste kinda ruined it for me.:angry:

My thoughts exactly! BTW, did you pick up the lanceros for me?


----------



## alanf

Finally, it got to about 50F here today in Northern IL. In celebration, I grabbed an Oliva G Robusto and a glass of Havana Bay Rum after coming home from work. I just sat out on the patio for about an hr enjoying the moment and the remainder of the day. Reading a good book just helped things out. Ahhhh, hints of things to come... Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Ok, I had this cigar today called a Kristal. What a piece of crap. Could not keep it lit, smoked about an 1/8" and threw it away. Melody (Darren's Godiva) to the rest of you said it smelled like and OLD FART. This is a cigar I would not recomend.


----------



## JonDot

Fuente Short Story.I seem to be smoking a lot of these lately.I need to pick up a box.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

DOnt know what I smoking but it is a good Box pressed Cigar from Tobacaman


----------



## GreySmoke

Before dinner I had a Camacho Havana H2, Then Mitro invited me over for a garage herf and I had a CFO Corojo Torpedo (needed to rest more it split) Then a Oliva Farms Angel 100 Box Pressed (gifted from Mitro), and finished the evening off with an Olive G Special G (Traded from Mitro along with a Padron 80th fo a few of my choice sticks). Along with som Black Bush Irish Wiskey quite tastie combination....LIG


----------



## Doogie

I'm going to try a Gran Habano #3. I hope it is as good as the #5. going to get to 55 today.


----------



## aljrka

Today I'm gonna smoke a Camacho Scorpion.


----------



## mitro-cl

Last night I had an inch of a Coronado, before it split and was tasting bad. I followed it up With a Pepin JJ Maduro lancero, which was pretty tasty. This morning I had an absolutely delicious Bolivar Belicoso Fino thanks to Ben.


----------



## cybervee-cl

A Don Diego 'baby'. Someone gave it to me to try. He says it's his 'go to' smoke during the day.


----------



## degarbie

One of my go-to smokes, a CAO L'Anniversaire Rothschild. Nubbed it.


----------



## chinomalo

I just smoked a Fuente Exquisitos Maduro Robusto.. I had problems with it from the start.. Light up till almost when the sucker got to the band.. I pull off the band (thinking it was going to get better).. I see this huge gash! AGGGH! I almost threw it over the fence.. 

Ok, in short, it sucked!


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished a Tatuaje Red Label Torp not sure what it was but it was good. I also imbibed in some Miller Light which I am on my 4th one now. 58 Degrees beautiful sunshine oh ya what a way to end the week. Flint


----------



## BrianEE93

Habana said:


> Just finished a Tatuaje Red Label Torp not sure what it was but it was good. I also imbibed in some Miller Light which I am on my 4th one now. 58 Degrees beautiful sunshine oh ya what a way to end the week. Flint


I think when you are that close to St. Louis it is against the law to drink Miller.:biggrin: Budweiser The King of Beers(american style at least!)


----------



## Habana-cl

Brian, if they made a quality product I would. HA HA Flint


----------



## BrianEE93

Habana said:


> Brian, if they made a quality product I would. HA HA Flint


JK! If I drink beer, it isn't any american pilzner. It is usually a stout or wheat.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Went shopping with my wife, daughter and little granddaughter today. they wore me out so i had a El Legend-Ario Natural and a Hennessey and a cold beer on the porch I'm chillin' now..


----------



## chinomalo

Got back to the goods.. Got a RP Sungrown petit corona and I am back in business.. Man it was good.. Good way to start a weekend..


----------



## happy1

Smoking a Montecristo that I got bombed with today


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had a Bolivar Belicoso Fino CC this afternoon. Was my first CC.

Just finished up a J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo # 1 Petite Corona. Burned my lip on it. Reminded me of an Illusion 68 for some reason.....


----------



## Ceedee

Toasted Coastie said:


> Had a Bolivar Belicoso Fino CC this afternoon. Was my first CC.
> 
> Just finished up a J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo # 1 Petite Corona. Burned my lip on it. Reminded me of an Illusion 68 for some reason.....


I am of the exact same opinion on the J. Fuego Corojo, especially in the petite corona size. Guess why the J. Fuego's and Illusiones are at the top of my list 

CD


----------



## mitro-cl

Popped outside for about 20 min to burn down a Monte Joyita. Burned my fingers on the little tiny nub.


----------



## zion698

Okay my verdict is in. Finished my first Illusione cigar just now. It was the Illusione 88 perfect size for me. Took just over a hour to nub it. I punched this one and lit it with a cigar match. There was a slight rain and lightning outside, but I stood out there ... it was that good. Great construction, burn was a little off but not horrible. Rich corojo and criollo tastes. Leather and a mild spice to boot. It had a slight barely recognizible fruitiness on the finish as well. Great smoke. I've only had one but it maybe better than my beloved DPG cuban Classic .... did I just say that? Lucky me I do have more ... more testing is needed. :redface:


----------



## Webmeister

Good call on the Illusione - I had my second mk tonight, and it was every bit as good as the first. Just and awesom smoke IMHO. Also smoked an ITC-10 at Charlie's after work while I talked with Don about pipes. A very productive day - once I got off work...


----------



## Lighthouse

Beautiful night finally some warmer temps coming in, so I took some time with a Fuente Don Carlos double robusto. Very nice smoooth stick!


----------



## JonDot

Smoked a Padilla 68,A La Flor Double Ligero & am presently smoking an Ashton VSG Wizard


----------



## BlueyHK

Had a Montecristo Edmundo; lot's of great smoke and great flavours from this. One of my favourite cigars. 

An added bonus: I was in smoking in the outside smoking area of a bar that is in sort of an open common area shared by many establishments. In this common area was a 'meet and greet' with FHM's Top 100 Singapore girls. Need I say more?


----------



## CPJim-cl

Oliva V. I had some burn issues until the second half. The draw was tight so I reclipped it and problem solved. Currently my head is spinning from the cigar. Maybe I should smoke more so my head will stop spinning.


----------



## chinomalo

About 4 hours ago, I had a LGC reserva figurado selectos de lujos straight from the El Credito factory.. Paired it with alot of Remy 1738..

Man, what a night.. That LGC was so smooth, with tons of smoke.. Taste of milk and vanilla. I thought of smoking a heavier cigar, but this was perfect mild-medium and it was a great pick.. Took me about 90-100 minutes to smoke.. Pure XTC..


----------



## ylo2na

What is a LGC...sorry!
Ylo2na


----------



## Habana-cl

ylo2na, it is a La Gloria Cubana. Flint


----------



## Paint

RP sungrown petite corona, cup of hot coffee...yummy


----------



## tmoney

Ashton San Cristobal Monumento
Very smooth smoke, tasty and complex all at the same time
A little Macallan 15 year to go along


----------



## smokin'Jef

I've got a handful of 5 Vegas Classic robustos with me today as I venture out and do the "St. Practice Day" festivities. As St. Paul has all its St. Patrick's Day stuff today and not Monday. Whatever...
I may end my evening with a Padron maddy I've been saving though...yum!


----------



## FrankPerson

After having a perfect dinner, fried salmon with lime-sauce, I'm sitting enjoying an honduran Dunhill, it's about 3 years old and such a great smoke:redface:


----------



## Matt257

LGC Serie R #4. My first LGC and im loving it, about an inch in at the moment


----------



## chinomalo

I had to get at a El Titan De Bronze La Herencia torpedo chico that my boy got me from Calle Ocho.. Had some coffee to go with it..

Not really impressed at all.. But, I smoked it with a smile anyways.. Its Saturday!


----------



## cybervee-cl

A Perdomo ESV '91 Imperio Maduro - man that's a good cigar! And if anyone else likes them Atlantic has them on closeout this week - $87.50 for a box of 20.


----------



## flathead59

smokin'Jef said:


> I've got a handful of 5 Vegas Classic robustos with me today as I venture out and do the "St. Practice Day" festivities. As St. Paul has all its St. Patrick's Day stuff today and not Monday. Whatever...
> I may end my evening with a Padron maddy I've been saving though...yum!


How did that go today Jeff? I was on the light rail for a while this morning and there were a bunch of "protesters" going downtown, I'm not sure what they were upset about or where they were going, hope they didn't ball up the St. Patrick's day stuff.


----------



## flathead59

This evening I had an Ashton VSG Illusion, accompanied by two fingers of Johnny Walker Black and a really good book. OK, so the two fingers part got repeated a couple of times, and after awhile the book got ignored. That really is a supreme smoke.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

After a great flight from Logan to Ft Lauderdale (the kids were absolute ANGELS) I had an OSG by the pool, and may have an Illusion #2 in a little while...


----------



## jitzy

I just had and Illusion cg4 my god was it amazing I burnt my fingers when I nubbed it


----------



## mitro-cl

Had 4 today:

Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Partagas Short (7/07)
Custom Rolled Miami Robusto from '93 (thanks Chuck)
Litto Gomez Diez Oriental

What a great herfin' day!


----------



## Webmeister

Ceedee, Mongo, and I were joined by Discdog and NNexus from Atlanta this afternoon and enjoyed some pre-herf activity at Charlie's. I had a ITC-10 and a VSG there, and an Illusione mk when I got home. The rest of the gang went to Hooters and I hear Brian Hewitt just got into town and is going to join them. Buddha and Kaybee should be on their way as well.

Tomorrow's herf promises to be a great event! Thanks to Charlie's Premium Cigars for hosting it on a Sunday when they are normally closed.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Had a CAO America Anthem. Lasted over 2 hrs! Nice cigar.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Yesterday I had the day off and it was very productive. Smoked an Ashton VSG Mystique (thanks again Mike aka Leafandale!) and it was awesome. Bought some boxes of cigars (thanks Coastie). Smoked a CAO Vision. Bought another box of cigars (no really thanks Coastie :angry: ).

Now I'm trying to decide after St. Paddy's brunch what to smoke? I'm leaning towards Illusione (mk or 68) or a VSG.


----------



## zion698

Aroma De Cuba Minor and a Serie V lancero. :dribble:


----------



## Doogie

just had a Oliva O.:dribble: great smoke


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am enjoying a Illusione 68 this smoke never disapoints!!!


----------



## alanf

A Gran Habano 3 Siglos. This was my first one and I must say it was a phenomenal smoke. Highly recommended.


----------



## boomerd35

At last night's herf for Rev's visit:

Tatuaje West Coast (Beautiful tastes)
LFD DL Churchill ReservaEspecial
MB3 (my first one)- loved it


----------



## Toasted Coastie

had a monte plat robusto walking the beach with the kids this morning. more later


----------



## chinomalo

I smoked a El Titan De Bronze Gran Reserva Chico Torpedo with some sweetened green tea..

It started off a little like a Fuente Short Story. Same characteristics, but definite bigger ring size.. It was all good until about an inch.. Got harsh, acidic and almost crippled my tongue..

It didn't get any better and suffered through it..

It couldn't be helped. Maybe I should rest these a little longer, but I don't think it would help..

I need to reward myself later with a Padron or San Cristobal..


----------



## Jimmy Ray

:biggrin:Today I had an Olivo Serie O Maduro and a good double shot of Dalmore Cigar Malt Scotch. Life is great.:leph:


----------



## degarbie

Oliva O Toro. It was good, but I had quite a few burn problems and some tar build up. I was probably smoking too fast.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Punch Rare Corojo Torpedo.


----------



## Chaz

Tatuaje IV Angeles
Romeo Y Julieta Vingate III


----------



## GreySmoke

chinomalo said:


> I smoked a El Titan De Bronze Gran Reserva Chico Torpedo with some sweetened green tea..
> 
> It started off a little like a Fuente Short Story. Same characteristics, but definite bigger ring size.. It was all good until about an inch.. Got harsh, acidic and almost crippled my tongue..
> 
> It didn't get any better and suffered through it..
> 
> It couldn't be helped. Maybe I should rest these a little longer, but I don't think it would help..
> 
> I need to reward myself later with a Padron or San Cristobal..


Ive only had the El Titan de Bronze Corona with the Indonesian wrapper and the #1 figeroa with the same wrapper. both I enjoy. 
I have a box of the corona's and they are smoking well but they're 4 months old now.

Tonight I had a Perdomo Habano Gordo Maduro 6x60 - A lot of cigar - nice dark roast coffee and mild spice notes.


----------



## chinomalo

GreySmoke said:


> Ive only had the El Titan de Bronze Corona with the Indonesian wrapper and the #1 figeroa with the same wrapper. both I enjoy.
> I have a box of the corona's and they are smoking well but they're 4 months old now.
> 
> Tonight I had a Perdomo Habano Gordo Maduro 6x60 - A lot of cigar - nice dark roast coffee and mild spice notes.


Yeah, I didn't like any of the chicos (La Herencia or Gran Reserva) so far..

It might be too early, I've dated them and will check on them down the road..

I didn't get the Padron or San Cristobal out (chicken)..

Instead, I had a Padilla 1968 robusto.. Just the way I like it..


----------



## GreySmoke

chinomalo said:


> Yeah, I didn't like any of the chicos (La Herencia or Gran Reserva) so far..
> 
> It might be too early, I've dated them and will check on them down the road..
> 
> I didn't get the Padron or San Cristobal out (chicken)..
> 
> Instead, I had a Padilla 1968 robusto.. Just the way I like it..


The 1968 is a damm good stick haven't had one in a while though. hhmmmm


----------



## aracos-cl

Had a LFD Ligero and a Illusione CG4 while watching F-1 and then Nascar...


----------



## poriggity-cl

Nothing for me today, I didn't even get to catch the Nascar race today  Had too many errands to run.. I'll be smoking an illusione 88 (my first illusione ever!) tomorrow though.
Scott


----------



## BrianEE93

poriggity said:


> Nothing for me today, I didn't even get to catch the Nascar race today  Had too many errands to run.. I'll be smoking an illusione 88 (my first illusione ever!) tomorrow though.
> Scott


Let me know what you think Scott. I just smoked my second 88 today. It had been in my humi for about 3 months. Very nice!


----------



## Webmeister

Let me see... herf day today in Charlotte. Started out with a TNT Padron Anniversary Alternative - didn't taste anything like a Padron Anniversary, but not a bad cigar. Tried an Arganese Maduro Chairman, followed by an Illusione mk. I remember smoking something else before going to dinner (can't remember). Had a Gurkha Vintage Shaggy after dinner, and fixin to cap off the evening with a bowl of Cavendish.


----------



## poriggity-cl

I will... I am smoking the first one tomorrow, then probably the second, shortly after that.
Scott


----------



## chinomalo

GreySmoke said:


> The 1968 is a damm good stick haven't had one in a while though. hhmmmm


It was.. It was so damn windy here, the burn on the stick was erratic..

It was hard to retro hale too.. I enjoyed it much more than the El Titans though..


----------



## JonDot

Tried to smoke a Oliva Serie V today but the draw was just to tight(I hate it when that happens).Smoked 2 WOA's instead.


----------



## BagfullofPings

Today I smoked the following: 

2 CFO #7 Reserva
1 Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos


----------



## happy1

It would be easier to say what I havn't smoked-dear god I think my lps are smoked and cured from all the smokes from the herf and 10 hr round trip.But I do it again and plan to!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Smoked an Arutro Fuente Hemingway and an Illision 88, Mel had a La Fontana, A chateu real and a Oliva Serie O, Yep she out smoked me.


----------



## chinomalo

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Smoked an Arutro Fuente Hemingway and an Illision 88, Mel had a La Fontana, A chateu real and a Oliva Serie O, Yep she out smoked me.


Hey don't worry about it.. At least you had company..

Hemmingways are always good to go.. Never had a bad one in 8 years..


----------



## chinomalo

I just got done with a DPG Delicias (blue)..

With a mug of Hennessey VSOP/water.. I thought it couldn't get any better..

So today, started off bad with the El Titan, improved alot with the Padilla 68, and now the DPG.. Whew..

What a great day..

Hope everyone had a great one, too..

Its mimi time..


----------



## stlcards

I'm smoking a 601 Green Label in a couple of hours for my St. Patty's Day after lunch smoke. Then I'll probably have a CAO Brazillia later on.


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday it was a Gurkha Shaggy and a Tatuaje West Coast.


----------



## mitro-cl

H. Upmann Signature perfecto. Honestly, if it fell on the floor and was unsmokable, I wouldn't shed a tear.


----------



## alanf

mitro said:


> H. Upmann Signature perfecto. Honestly, if it fell on the floor and was unsmokable, I wouldn't shed a tear.


Ouch! That good huh?

Yesterday I had an Alonzo Menendez Robusto. I am a big fan of Brazilian puros.


----------



## aljrka

Today I'm sad to report I can't smoke. It's father daughter day!! But there's always tomorrow.


----------



## TempestPSO

Bummer Al but quality time is always good and with cigars absence makes the heart grow fonder. Todays on Deck for me is a Perdomo Habano Connie, I love the maduro and just won some Connies excited to see what the wrapper change does to the flavor of this cigar.


----------



## mitro-cl

alanf said:


> Ouch! That good huh?


Yeah... its sitting in the bottom of the ashtray less than half smoked. I've never been big on the Upmanns, but this was less interesting than the rest.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Today will be the illusione 88, then whatever else strikes my fancy. I have a few Anejo's that are supposed to show up today, so we'll see.
Scott


----------



## boomerd35

stlcards said:


> I'm smoking a 601 Green Label in a couple of hours for my St. Patty's Day after lunch smoke.


Great way to get your "green" on 

I had 2 smokes last night at our monthly Houston herf-

- RP Sungrown Toro- fantastic. I just love this smoke. And it burned nice & slow
- J Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo Torpedo- Another awesome smoke. Too bad these are pricey or I'd smoke em every day.


----------



## zion698

Had St. Luis Rey Rothchild Maduro ... disappionting. Most likely my fault should have let this one sit longer.


----------



## iloveclmore

I'm smoking a CAO Vision Prana, and so far its amazing!


----------



## chinomalo

triplezero24 said:


> I'm smoking a CAO Vision Prana, and so far its amazing!


Good to hear you like it.. It didn't float my boat.. I have somemore in my humi.. I think I didn't let it sit long enough..

I smoked a Camacho 1962 robusto (dry boxed for 7 days) with some sweetened green tea..

Awesome smoke.. Worked out well for the morning.


----------



## GreySmoke

For lunch I had an El Titan de Bronze Corona, I still like these.


----------



## BagfullofPings

This morning I smoked a DPG CC Robusto. On the way home, I'm going to fire up my first Padilla '68

Jason


----------



## Toasted Coastie

J Fuego Corojo # 1 petite corona out on the deck this afternoon...


----------



## poriggity-cl

So far, it was an illusione 88, an olor del ciabo cuban seed tequila, and a CAO black torpedo.
Scott


----------



## threecrazychefs

I had a Los Blancos Maduro this afternoon, I should have dry boxed it for a while. It had a lot of sour and bitter flavors and a tight draw. This evening I had a Montecristo robusto which was nice, lots of light wood flavors. Next I am going to smoke.......?????


----------



## smh0768

gran habano 3 siglos...was friggin tasty!


----------



## GreySmoke

Just finished a Camacho 1962 Perfecto and a few drams of Ron Zacapa 23 Anos. What a way to end a day...


----------



## zion698

Had a Joya De Nicaragua petit corona tonight. Great full body smoke. I'm really getting into the smaller ring gauges now. All of my smaller ring gauge stuff is smoking much better than the larger ones right now.


----------



## chinomalo

BagfullofPings said:


> This morning I smoked a DPG CC Robusto. On the way home, I'm going to fire up my first Padilla '68
> 
> Jason


I am sure you will enjoy it.. Its a bad mama jama..


----------



## chinomalo

GreySmoke said:


> Just finished a Camacho 1962 Perfecto and a few drams of Ron Zacapa 23 Anos. What a way to end a day...


I love that smoke! Plus the rum, you are set!


----------



## chinomalo

zion698 said:


> Had a Joya De Nicaragua petit corona tonight. Great full body smoke. I'm really getting into the smaller ring gauges now. All of my smaller ring gauge stuff is smoking much better than the larger ones right now.


I agree with ya on the smaller gauges.. Wonder why?


----------



## mhlatke

RP OWR maduro toro - yum!!


----------



## Phantom57-cl

This morning, a Bauza Pyramid. This afternoon, a Padron 3000, and a Punch Rothschild. Tonight a Tatuaje Regios.


----------



## zion698

chinomalo said:


> I agree with ya on the smaller gauges.. Wonder why?


Not sure to be honest ... But I like it :redface:


----------



## mitro-cl

Angel 100 Torpedo. Ehh... I'm having a bad cigar week. It really didn't do it for me.

Woo... 500 posts!


----------



## MaytagMan-cl

Had a PLPC last night... nice way to end the day!


----------



## mitro-cl

HdM Excalibur 1066 King Arthur. My luck must be changing. This is a VERY nice smoke. Thanks vicegrips!


----------



## mikejh-cl

had a don pepin fumadores #2, really great for the price, distinct earthy and floral tastes, great constructions, burned even the whole time, got very nasty with about 2 inches left had to put it out


----------



## cybervee-cl

RP OGS Petite Carona - while at work on my lunch break.


----------



## Doogie

CAO Italia and followed by Camacho 1962. the Italia is one of my favs, a little disappionted in the camacho. it was just o.k.


----------



## boomerd35

I had a Padilla Hybrid robusto at lunch that I was gifted. Not bad at all- especially for what they cost. Pretty tasty.


----------



## GreySmoke

Ok I've been a little down about work lately. I'm just not enjoying my work. So I splurged and had a Graycliff Double Espresso Robusto for lunch. This is one of my fav's. Rich espresso flavor with many soft cocao and spice notes throughout. Made me feel better.


----------



## chinomalo

GreySmoke said:


> Ok I've been a little down about work lately. I'm just not enjoying my work. So I splurged and had a Graycliff Double Espresso Robusto for lunch. This is one of my fav's. Rich espresso flavor with many soft cocao and spice notes throughout. Made me feel better.


I thought the raters were throwing bull about the espresso flavor and cacao/spice notes..

I could go for that right now.. I'm kinda bummed too..

Maybe its addiction, lol:lol:


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Cigar 133, See Review In The Review Section.


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/18/2008: 
This morning - CFO #7 Reserva
After Lunch - Patragas Black
On my drive home this evening, I'm going to smoke a Olivia Series O Perfecto


----------



## degarbie

My first Partagas Series D #4, great smoke. Really strong honey aroma off the smoke, lots of cedar and sweet flavour for the first half. I don't know if it was my sense of taste, but that just seemed to melt away in the second half leaving just a bit of bitter taste, which was a little disappointing. That said, I'd definitely smoke it again, the draw and burn were spot on throughout.


----------



## GreySmoke

After dinner tonight I'm going to bring a pair of Camacho 10Th Anni's over to Mitro's for a garage herf...Just might be a great night.


----------



## Network13

Had me a Casa Torano maduro courtesy of GreySmoke and his prize package I got for his 400th post contest. Was really good, smoked it till my fingers burned :dribble:
Check out he utter devastation my Humidor had to endure here: 400th post prize


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had a Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra Noche last night. Wow! What a fabulous smoke! Nubbed it! 
One of my favs and I will be definately keep it in my rotation of top dogs!


----------



## jam

I am smoking a Las cabrillas Madura its long as hell but a great smoke


----------



## Toasted Coastie

just finished a Monte Media Noche Edmundo on the beach


----------



## TempestPSO

Having a Matasa 30th anniv. Great Smoke!


----------



## hiway_86

Just finishing a R. P. vintage 90 petite corona. I love this smoke!! I am going to have to stock up


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I had an Illusione 68 Short Corona.


----------



## nativetexan_1

Had a Thompson's Unique Toro this afternoon. Enjoyed it verymuch. Just sat back, relaxed, watched the clouds go by and listened to the radio. Good times have been had.


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my first cao brazilia, really didnt meet expectations, not a bad cigar but nothing amazing, really reminded me of a torano signature. at least it was smooth, had a few puffs here and there that were great but overall just not that exciting


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

I had my first Indian Tabac Classic Corojo. My B&M charged me $6, but it was a good smoke, especially for the online prices I see. I can see buying a box of these for my "work smoke" stash.


----------



## Smokincrazy

I had a Tatuaje Vero cru west....Not bad but I was expecting more


----------



## RGianelli

Smoked my first Camacho ever....Tripple Maduro Robusto...Very nice smoke..


----------



## ylo2na

Have started the day with a Diablo...strong smoke but delicious. If you dont have them in your humi, you are missing out on a great smoke. Starts heavy, but then smoothes out into this incredible, tasty smoke. Burns well and has a great flavor that is worth investing the $$$$. You can find them on Famous-smoke.com under their wholesale lot auctions. Can pick them up between $40 or so depending on your luck in the bid. It is my understanding that this cigar is no longer made, but, Famous made a deal and bought out all of the existing stock. How many they have before it is finally discontinued, I havent a clue, but, worth getting some.
Best,
ylo2na/chuck


----------



## Smokincrazy

Tatuaje P Series robusto and the second is between a CI Legends Pepin or a 5 Vegas Miami robusto


----------



## mitro-cl

Last night me and Ben (Greysmoke) had a couple in the ol' garage. I had a Camacho 10th anni. thanks to Ben, a Monte #4 that only lasted less than an inch (before even lighting it the wrapper was all cracked up, not sure what happened to it), and the finale was a Camacho Triple Maduro torpedo (pure heaven).


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/19/2008

This morning I smoked a 601 Red. At some point today I will smoke at least 1 CFO #7 Reserva. I actually have 2 of those bad boys in my travel humi.


----------



## zion698

Had my second Illusione 88 as a wake up smoke. A little strong for a morning smoke, but I had a big breakfast. Though it had the same great flavors as did the first. The roller fell asleep at the wheel on this one. The wrapper seemed patched together and it gave out quickly (split wrapper). The stick seemed over filled as well. Those things down graded the experience a bit, but the flavor was still there.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I had a the small Illusione 68 for lunch and had the same problems. Wrapper gave out quickly and it would not stay lit.

700th Post!


----------



## boxer757

I am sitting out on my balcony basking in the sun and listening to the church bells ring. I'm smoking an old world reserve maduro robusto... They've been sitting in the humi for about a week now and are coming alog quite nicely since the one I smoked right after receiving the shipment... very nice chocolatey aftertaste

I have a pretty bad run... I find it hard to light a cigar with the torch when it is very bright outside because I can't see the flame, even in the shade I couldn't see it. It is starting to even itself out though... very glad I got a deal on these!


----------



## alanf

Padron 2000
Old Powder Keg
Yum...


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

*tonight was the camacho diploma. i got fifteen of these but have enjoyed every one so far. pick some up boys!*


----------



## zion698

BeerAdvocate said:


> I had a the small Illusione 68 for lunch and had the same problems. Wrapper gave out quickly and it would not stay lit.
> 
> 700th Post!


Same guy must have rolled our Illusiones.


----------



## RGianelli

La Aurora 100 Anos


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am having a RP 1990 Robusto its probally been over a year since my last one I forgot how mutch I enjoy this stick!!!


----------



## Doogie

CAO MX2 my first one.


----------



## GreySmoke

So after lunch I take out this beautiful black cigar tha Mitro gave me. A REO Robusto. Wow what rich dark chocolate & dark roast cofee flavors. I was pleasently surprised.


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/20/2008

Who knows!!!!:imconfused:

So far I smoked a DPG Blue Generosos. There is a CFO #7 Reserva in the travel humi, and I also have the urge to piss away a few bucks on something new. I'm bored, so it may be another 3 cigar day.


----------



## hayward_tenney

ylo2na said:


> Have started the day with a Diablo...strong smoke but delicious. If you dont have them in your humi, you are missing out on a great smoke. Starts heavy, but then smoothes out into this incredible, tasty smoke. Burns well and has a great flavor that is worth investing the $$$$. You can find them on Famous-smoke.com under their wholesale lot auctions. Can pick them up between $40 or so depending on your luck in the bid. It is my understanding that this cigar is no longer made, but, Famous made a deal and bought out all of the existing stock. How many they have before it is finally discontinued, I havent a clue, but, worth getting some.
> Best,
> ylo2na/chuck


 That's an outstanding smoke, one of my favorite. Actually, there is a BOGO on Diablo at Famous right now. I picked up a pair of Robusto boxes - sooooo good.

I just got done smoking a Conuco Sixty, a Famous exclusive Rocky Patel cigar. Yummy :dribble:


----------



## thisone326

two nights ago i had: Illusione 88 and a Padron 1926 # 6 or 9...can't remember.


tonight i will be having an Exile


----------



## foolwithnohair

Por Larrañaga Montecarlos (not "cuban grade," just plain Cuban ) This 33 ring short-filler machine-bunched panatella is the opposite of a Nub, but is such a good honest (and slow) smoke that you have to wonder about the Nub theory ... :baffled:

On deck is an Oliva Serie V Lancero that Newfie sent me as a tag-along.


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking an Illusione ~f9~ and charging the van battery out in front of the garage... 

CD


----------



## Webmeister

Ceedee said:


> Smoking an Illusione ~f9~ and charging the van battery out in front of the garage...
> 
> CD


The BigFoot bomb take out the ole van there Chris? 

Let's see... Bolivar Cofradia maduro for breakfast, a bowl of Don's 101 blend for brunch, Padron 1926 Anniversary natural #35 at Charlie's after work. Smoking an Illusione mk now, and thinking about another bowl before bed to christen the new meerschaum.

This whole workin-from-home thing ROCKS!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Cigar 134, see my review in the review section


----------



## Ceedee

Webmeister said:


> The BigFoot bomb take out the ole van there Chris?
> 
> Let's see... Bolivar Cofradia maduro for breakfast, a bowl of Don's 101 blend for brunch, Padron 1926 Anniversary natural #35 at Charlie's after work. Smoking an Illusione mk now, and thinking about another bowl before bed to christen the new meerschaum.
> 
> This whole workin-from-home thing ROCKS!


HA! New Meerschaum! Mr. I Don't Go Halfway on Anything! Funny man, just funny! 

CD


----------



## zion698

Had a Padron 3000 maduro paired with some congac to celebrate the end of another session of online classes. It's a Padron everything a cigar should be. Everything from the feel in the hand to draw, burn and flavor. One of the finest line of smokes there is.


----------



## Webmeister

zion698 said:


> Had a Padron 3000 maduro paired with some congac to celebrate the end of another session of online classes. It's a Padron everything a cigar should be. Everything from the feel in the hand to draw, burn and flavor. One of the finest line of smokes there is.


I must whole-heartedly agree with you on that brother! I have yet to smoke a bad Padron maduro.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Maduro.

I know, I smoke a lot of them. You know why? They are sooooo damn good!


----------



## zion698

Had a nicely aged Camacho - El Legend-Ario for lunch (thanks Doc). I love this smoke, but I don't have the patience to age them myself. So Doc's my supplier.


----------



## tmoney

Just had a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur double corona...very good cigar with a lot of nuttiness. Overall it was very mild with an excellent draw and burn.


----------



## chinomalo

Gonna get on a Tat Angeles that came in the mail.. Been waiting for the delivery and now it is here!

Happy Good Friday to all!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

NOTHING! Just got 4 inches of snow. Thought we were done wiht this sh!t


----------



## Bigfoot

This morning I started with a CAO Gold Robusto. Then had a CAO CX2, Then had a CAO Italia Positano and I just finished a Graycliff Double Expresso...what to smoke next?


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/21/2008

So far 2 CFO #7 Reservas and a 601 Red.


----------



## Webmeister

BagfullofPings said:


> 3/21/2008
> 
> So far 2 CFO #7 Reservas and a 601 Red.


That 601 Red is great. I still have a couple left from a purchase last year.

Today I started off the same as yesterday - Bolivar Cofradia maduro, Illusione 68, and a Villiger Export maduro before going to Charlie's. Had a bowl of Don's 101 blend there, and another after I got home. Haven't decided on tonight's smoke yet.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Had a La Aurora Preferido 2006 robusto tonight. This is the first one of about 3 prior tasty ones (that occasional floral whiff intrigues me) that didn't do it for me. I noticed a longish hard part in the middle that didn't ash. I'm still new to this so would that just be a hard vein that runs up the middle of the leaf?


----------



## Lok17

Bought to fire up an Illusion MK, courtesy of Legend (Bigfoot)


----------



## Lok17

Webmeister said:


> That 601 Red is great. I still have a couple left from a purchase last year.
> 
> Today I started off the same as yesterday - Bolivar Cofradia maduro, Illusione 68, and a Villiger Export maduro before going to Charlie's. Had a bowl of Don's 101 blend there, and another after I got home. Haven't decided on tonight's smoke yet.


Dang Webbie, how many do you smoke a day average?


----------



## jam

Carlos Torano [casa torano] what a great cigar with a glass of red wine


----------



## LkyLindy

Illusione Cg4 courtesy of Jitzy


----------



## Webmeister

Lok17 said:


> Dang Webbie, how many do you smoke a day average?


About 4-5 cigars a day... but you gotta realize most are shorter smokes (the Bolivar, 68, Tat Angeles, Palmas Puro, Villiger). Now that it's warming up a bit, I'll have a fewer number of robusto/torp cigars and spending more time with the pipe. Working from home has lead to more time out on the porch with the laptop, cup of coffee, and smokes.


----------



## Lighthouse

Just had a Hoyo de Monterey Dark Sumatra Noche as I sat on the tractor clearing the driveway of the 12 inches of snow we got today - and it's still coming down!


----------



## zion698

Had my first RP Old World Reserve Maduro (Belicoso). It was a good smoke, but honestly I was expect a lot more for the price point. Based on this experience ... I think the Vintage 1990 is a better smoke complexity-wise. The OWR was construct well, burn and drew well. But I feel I can get more of an experince out of the 1990. To be fair this was my first. I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Girlscout cookies


----------



## elmomac

AF Short story, IT Cammy Legend & Illusione 68.
Its been a good day!!


----------



## boomerd35

Patefengreen and I are at a cigar bar right now and Im enjoying a 601 green and Rhondas having a Diamond Crown Maximus.


----------



## Smokincrazy

Camacho Select robusto....not bad medium flavor but I got them for a steal


----------



## GreySmoke

Pepin Cuban Clasic Robusto yummy


----------



## Ceedee

Going with an LGC Serie R maduro robusto. Nice cigar. Firm, tasty and plenty of smoke. A nice coffee and cocoa taste with a bit of leather. Love it!

CD


----------



## chinomalo

Bigfoot said:


> This morning I started with a CAO Gold Robusto. Then had a CAO CX2, Then had a CAO Italia Positano and I just finished a Graycliff Double Expresso...what to smoke next?


Sounds all good...!

How was that Graycliff?


----------



## chinomalo

Ceedee said:


> Going with an LGC Serie R maduro robusto. Nice cigar. Firm, tasty and plenty of smoke. A nice coffee and cocoa taste with a bit of leather. Love it!
> 
> CD


Was it the #5, I love that one!


----------



## chinomalo

Smoking the Angeles in Los Angeles!


----------



## Lok17

Webmeister said:


> About 4-5 cigars a day... but you gotta realize most are shorter smokes (the Bolivar, 68, Tat Angeles, Palmas Puro, Villiger). Now that it's warming up a bit, I'll have a fewer number of robusto/torp cigars and spending more time with the pipe. Working from home has lead to more time out on the porch with the laptop, cup of coffee, and smokes.


Awesome!! Wish I could work from home... but I already have electricity


----------



## Lok17

Smokincrazy said:


> Camacho Select robusto....not bad medium flavor but I got them for a steal


These are great smokes!!


----------



## kevink868

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles.


----------



## Ceedee

Finishing off an Arganese Maduro Chairman - this was a great smoke. Thanks Brian Hewitt 

CD


----------



## Maduro_Scotty

I had a Torano Exodus '59 torpedo


----------



## elmomac

This morning started with a great coffee and a 5 year old Cohiba red dot gifted to me from Joeybear. You were right dude it was great!!! Age really improves the smoke. the day is young and I'm sure more will follow!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Diet Coke and a La Flor Dominicana Ligero. Its my first and stronger than the cigars I normally prefer, but I am enjoying it. Great draw and flavor.


----------



## baboruger

Think I'm going to go with a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro.


----------



## Fatmandu

I had a Rocky Vintage 1999...1st time for this one, mild but real enjoyable. Picked up several PATEL's at the PATEL event last week in Birmingham.


----------



## chinomalo

chinomalo said:


> Smoking the Angeles in Los Angeles!


I did another one!! I am addicted to these!:eeek:


----------



## ezmoney5150

Last night I smoked an Oliva Series V Churchill. Stupendous as always. Then this morning I smoked a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 600. Anything by Litto Gomez is awesome to me.


----------



## CBI

Enjoyed a Padilla Edicion Especial Obsidian earleir this afternoon. Very nice!!


----------



## happy1

Started the day with fresh ground coffee and a red label Tat,then went outside to go some yard work and had a CFO#7 now relaxing with a Perdomo Habana Corojo


----------



## baboruger

Changed my mind and went with the last Famous Nic 300 that Mitro gave me. What a nice smooth cigar with GREAT flavors. This is one fine fine bundled cigar that Famous got their hands on.


----------



## JohnR

I'm fixin' to light my fifth cigar of the day! This is what happens when you have the flu and can't smoke for two weeks. Don't tell!

1. Cuba Aliados Anniversary Sumatra
2. Oliva Serie O toro natural
3. Tampa Sweethearts #50 maddie
4. Oliva Serie G toro tubo natural
5. ???


----------



## Doogie

JohnRider said:


> I'm fixin' to light my fifth cigar of the day! This is what happens when you have the flu and can't smoke for two weeks. Don't tell!
> 
> 1. Cuba Aliados Anniversary Sumatra
> 2. Oliva Serie O toro natural
> 3. Tampa Sweethearts #50 maddie
> 4. Oliva Serie G toro tubo natural
> 5. ???


 A GOOD DAY FOR JOHN


----------



## JohnR

1. Cuba Aliados Anniversary Sumatra
2. Oliva Serie O toro natural
3. Tampa Sweethearts #50 maddie
4. Oliva Serie G toro tubo natural
5. The only thing you could possibly follow all these with and still taste and appreciate...the Oliva Serie V badboy...6 x 60...double toro.

Life is good!

:whoohoo:


----------



## tmoney

Thats craziness
I just finished my first Illusione cg4. It was an excellent cigar with a nice smooth taste that crept up on me in the end.


----------



## baboruger

Wow you are making up for lost time due to the flu huh!!!



JohnRider said:


> 1. Cuba Aliados Anniversary Sumatra
> 2. Oliva Serie O toro natural
> 3. Tampa Sweethearts #50 maddie
> 4. Oliva Serie G toro tubo natural
> 5. The only thing you could possibly follow all these with and still taste and appreciate...the Oliva Serie V badboy...6 x 60...double toro.
> 
> Life is good!
> 
> :whoohoo:


----------



## Lighthouse

Just finished a Tat East Coast. Had the patio heater going so I could sit outside to watch the games and have an excellent smoke!!
Tats and March Madness were made for each other...great sticks for great games!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had a 5Vegas A Anomoly and a Oliva O petite perfecto. Loved the second one!


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/22/2008

DPG Cuban Classic
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
CFO #7 Reserva


----------



## zion698

ezmoney5150 said:


> Last night I smoked an Oliva Series V Churchill. Stupendous as always. Then this morning I smoked a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 600. Anything by Litto Gomez is awesome to me.


I agree Litto is the man.


----------



## zion698

Started with a Oliva Serie V (lancero) .... ended with a Camacho Havana (corona gorda). Two of my favorites.


----------



## chinomalo

I thought I was gonna have a third Angeles today (Man, they are GREAT!!)

But, I targeted a Illusione CG4.. 

I have a new love.. For all those who have not smoked this cigar.. You will fall in love..

Nothing but great stuff to say about this smoke.

It got me sentimental when I smelled the perfume of an.. Ah, caught myself..

Really, try it..


----------



## RGianelli

chinomalo said:


> I thought I was gonna have a third Angeles today (Man, they are GREAT!!)
> 
> But, I targeted a Illusione CG4..
> 
> I have a new love.. For all those who have not smoked this cigar.. You will fall in love..
> 
> Nothing but great stuff to say about this smoke.
> 
> It got me sentimental when I smelled the perfume of an.. Ah, caught myself..
> 
> Really, try it..


I've smoked the robusto 88 and the belicoso..loved them both..have a couple of the cg4's resting...waiting..for just the right moment...soon..very soon

Rob


----------



## chinomalo

RGianelli said:


> I've smoked the robusto 88 and the belicoso..loved them both..have a couple of the cg4's resting...waiting..for just the right moment...soon..very soon
> 
> Rob


I was going to do the same, but Mike from Leafandale.com (who I bought them from told me to try one).. I'll tell ya, he was right on.. The stick was simply awesome.. If you have two.. Smoke one of them, it won't let you down..


----------



## Chubno

I've been saving this stick to celebrate Easter and our risen Lord.

Davidoff Winston Churchill Marrakesh - Well, I'm off to church and then a smoke offering.


----------



## Lok17

Had a first release CAO Sapranos yesterday courtesy of Bigfoot. Pretty good cigar, much, much different then I remeber them being with only 4 or 5 months on them.


----------



## Lok17

zion698 said:


> I agree Litto is the man.


I am slowly becoming a fan of Litto also..


----------



## LkyLindy

Smoked a R&J edicion limitada Isom and watched "Atonement"-

Probably the best cigar I've ever smoked--Movie was great too


----------



## Habana-cl

Well BOTL and SOTL, I am about to burn my first NUB Cameroon, gifted to me by BrianEE93. From his NUb live contest winnings. Flint


----------



## Matt257

Smoking an Oliva Serie 'V' Belicoso and wow... what a cigar


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/22/2008: 

So far I have smoked an '06 Gispert Maduro. You know your a high end cigar smoker when you are smoking aged $2 sticks :lol:

Happy Easter!!


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a Savinelli Special Selection 2004 that JoeyBear graciously gifted to me from a contest back in November of last year. A very smooth and tasty smoke thus far - loving it! Thanks again JB! 

CD


----------



## Habana-cl

Guys, the NUb Cameroon was AWESOME. Sam has a winner. Great smoke from start to finish,smooth, tasty,great draw, held the ash for several NUb stands and it got Nubbed. Pictures to follow tomorrow. Flint


----------



## JonDot

matt257 said:


> Smoking an Oliva Serie 'V' Belicoso and wow... what a cigar


What he said.Picked some up at the Outlaw yesterday.


----------



## boomerd35

Habana said:


> Guys, the NUb Cameroon was AWESOME. Sam has a winner. Great smoke from start to finish,smooth, tasty,great draw, held the ash for several NUb stands and it got Nubbed. Pictures to follow tomorrow. Flint


Awesome. Haven't tried the NUb Cameroon yet. I smoked the Connecticut yesterday to take the picture I posted (had to be done ). It was one of the better connecticuts I've had as I'm not a Connecticut fan. But this morning I woke up with the crud, so I won't be smoking for awhile.


----------



## cruisin66stang

Spring time in Texas is great. I'm sitting in the backyard surfing on my laptop, smoking an Oliva O Maduro torpedo. Like most Oliva's, this is a very good cigar, especially for the price.

I also had a great time last night. I started at Downing Street with an Illusione 888 and a Basel Hayden bourbon. That was my first Illusione and won't be my last. Very good cigar, smooth, dark maduro flavor.

From there I went to Cigar Cigar and listened to a blues band called Lil Terry Rogers and the Bluebirds. They were great. While listening I had an Oliva V double robusto and a Hoyo de Monterrey Excaliber. Both were great but if forced to choose I would take the Oliva V. I enjoyed these cigars with some Claude Chatelier XO cognac. This is an excellent cognac expecially for the price.

So this has been a great weekend, and spring time in Texas is off to a great start.


----------



## chinomalo

Habana said:


> Guys, the NUb Cameroon was AWESOME. Sam has a winner. Great smoke from start to finish,smooth, tasty,great draw, held the ash for several NUb stands and it got Nubbed. Pictures to follow tomorrow. Flint


I gotta clear some space for some of these:brick:

Good to know though, thanks!


----------



## chinomalo

cruisin66stang said:


> Spring time in Texas is great. I'm sitting in the backyard surfing on my laptop, smoking an Oliva O Maduro torpedo. Like most Oliva's, this is a very good cigar, especially for the price.
> 
> I also had a great time last night. I started at Downing Street with an Illusione 888 and a Basel Hayden bourbon. That was my first Illusione and won't be my last. Very good cigar, smooth, dark maduro flavor.
> 
> From there I went to Cigar Cigar and listened to a blues band called Lil Terry Rogers and the Bluebirds. They were great. While listening I had an Oliva V double robusto and a Hoyo de Monterrey Excaliber. Both were great but if forced to choose I would take the Oliva V. I enjoyed these cigars with some Claude Chatelier XO cognac. This is an excellent cognac expecially for the price.
> 
> So this has been a great weekend, and spring time in Texas is off to a great start.


Sound like a great time with great smokes!!


----------



## chinomalo

boomerd35 said:


> Awesome. Haven't tried the NUb Cameroon yet. I smoked the Connecticut yesterday to take the picture I posted (had to be done ). It was one of the better connecticuts I've had as I'm not a Connecticut fan. But this morning I woke up with the crud, so I won't be smoking for awhile.


The crud sucks!!

You're just gonna have to make the up the lost time..

Get better soon,

CM


----------



## chinomalo

I just nubbed a Padron #35 Maduro.. Spicy, spicy, spicy.. Whew.. Thought I was chewing on Salsa and no taco.. 

Cleaned up a bit around half way, not as spicy with taste of vanilla and heavy espresso..


At the bottom it tasted like strong coffee out of the oil can..

Great easter smoke!


----------



## thisone326

had a Arturo Fuente cigarillo thing....quite good, makes me want to try many more AF besides short story's!


----------



## JohnR

Habana said:


> Guys, the NUb Cameroon was AWESOME. Sam has a winner. Great smoke from start to finish,smooth, tasty,great draw, held the ash for several NUb stands and it got Nubbed. Pictures to follow tomorrow. Flint


What was the cameroon like? Did it remind you of the Serie G or was it spicier?


----------



## Habana-cl

Guys to me the Cameroon was not spicy at all. Of course everyone has a different palate. I did not drink anything with this stick. I really wanted to have all the taste there. It was creamy to me, no harshness at all. The flavor profile remained the same throughout, not bitter anywhere. Flint


----------



## flathead59

Had an Ashton VSG, and man was I disappointed!. I got this batch 10 days ago off the net, and held off until tonight to smoke one. Before lighting it was hard to the touch, like it was overly dry, but upon lighting it wouldn't hardly draw, like it was too wet. I gave up about halfway, since it just wouldn't draw. After it cooled off I did a post-lightum (my phrase). and I think the shipper had storage issues. The inside was way wet, and the outside 1/3, to include the wrapper leaf, was crunchy dry. Bummer.


----------



## JohnR

I started out with a Tatuaje Serie P, but the darn thing was plugged.  So after fartin' around with it for a few minutes I tossed that out and got a Partagas Black tubo. I tossed that one as well, it was just not working for me either, a poor draw and not wanting to burn well. So, I grabbed a Oliva Serie O maddie out and nubbed that one. I just lit a Serie O natural. Very nice. So I will have smoked two and tossed two...not a good ratio!

I don't know, maybe I should just stick with what works! OLIVA!


----------



## Webmeister

Dang JR - sounds like the tobacco gods were not smiling on you today. I had a similar experience with the Partagas Black several months ago and haven't tried another since. Can't go wrong with those Oliva's though!


----------



## Tha Criddler

Savinelli Special Selection 2005


----------



## Network13

Started the morning with a cup of fresh ground Sumatra coffee and a Java, Man I love those smokes in the morning with a good cup of Joe. 
After lunch smoke was a Rocky Patel seconds vintage 1990, I don't care what they call it, pull the band of a first run Vintage 1990 and they are exactly the same. 
Then later after dinner I had a Perdomo lot 23. 
Just finished up the evening with a good desert smoke. Acid, Cold Infusion tea. smooth and sweet, what a way to end a perfect Sunday.


----------



## JohnR

Webmeister said:


> Dang JR - sounds like the tobacco gods were not smiling on you today. I had a similar experience with the Partagas Black several months ago and haven't tried another since. Can't go wrong with those Oliva's though!


Webby, I guess I am getting old! I have lost my patience for cigars that just don't perform. I know both of those are good smokes, but what is the F'n deal! Errrrr! The OLIVA cigars are solid performers. I don't think I have EVER tossed an OLIVA.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Haven't had anything since Friday, but I am gonna make up for it. I've preordered a box of cammies and a box of habano Nubs from Mike at Leaf and Ale to quench my no cigar having self ;D
Scott


----------



## BagfullofPings

I have ended the day with a 601 Red.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

The first cigar today was an Aurturo Fuente Gran Reserva. Very nice and smooth. The next cigar was a Gurka Legends. I could not finish this one it unwrapped on me. All in all they were both very nice smokes cause I was with family this fine Easter Sunday. I gave my future Father-in-Law an Indian Tabac Muduro. He enjoyed it very much.


----------



## GreySmoke

I shared a couple of Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18's with my brothe rtoday after Easter Brunch - Outstanding as usual.


----------



## Labman

Lok17 said:


> I am slowly becoming a fan of Litto also..


SLOWLY becoming a fan?? Litto is the man! 

BTW, you guys are killing me with the daily smoke updates. You know how long it's been since I had a cigar??? It's been friggen months and I'm jonesin' big time! Only about a month and a half until I can go outside and smoke to my heart's content!


----------



## boomerd35

Labman said:


> BTW, you guys are killing me with the daily smoke updates. You know how long it's been since I had a cigar??? It's been friggen months and I'm jonesin' big time!


If it makes you feel any better, I didn't smoke any cigars today. And with the crud I have, probably won't smoke any for a few days. I find it helps to just open the humi and breathe in the air


----------



## Labman

boomerd35 said:


> ...I find it helps to just open the humi and breathe in the air


Oh man, have you been spying on me? 

I have been doing that all winter.


----------



## silentjon

Not too much time yesterday for cigars yesterday, but I managed to smoke an Ashton Aged Maduro and a Heritage, an Illusione 68 and a Tatuaje Series P.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Last night I smoked an HdM ISOM given to me by a very generous BOTL. It was verrrrrry good.

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy

Todays smoke is a 601 blue label box pressed toro


----------



## mitro-cl

Son of a @[email protected]! I haven't had a cigar since Thursday (just haven't had an opportunity), and now I'm in the beginning stages of a cold.


----------



## Bigfoot

mitro said:


> Son of a @[email protected]! I haven't had a cigar since Thursday (just haven't had an opportunity), and now I'm in the beginning stages of a cold.


Mike, Airborne brutha! overdose on Vit C big time....Don't let it take you down!!


----------



## fiberspy

I think today's will be a Kinky Friedman Texas ******. Yes, that's a cigar. And no, you can't get one unless you're in Texas


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

My B&M in Lawrence, KS carrys the whole line of Kinky Friedman cigars.
I have that Texas ****** in my humi, but havent smoked it yet. How is it?


----------



## cybervee-cl

Baccarat Maduro - very nice. It actually has a sweet taste when you lick your lips.


----------



## silentjon

fiberspy said:


> I think today's will be a Kinky Friedman Texas ******. Yes, that's a cigar. And no, you can't get one unless you're in Texas


I can get them at a local B&M.


----------



## zion698

mitro said:


> Son of a @[email protected]! I haven't had a cigar since Thursday (just haven't had an opportunity), and now I'm in the beginning stages of a cold.


Hang in there ... the next one will taste even better.


----------



## fiberspy

Damn, I guess Kinky expanded...oh well. I haven't smoked it yet, saving it for later.


----------



## shrtcrt

BeerAdvocate said:


> My B&M in Lawrence, KS carrys the whole line of Kinky Friedman cigars.
> I have that Texas ****** in my humi, but havent smoked it yet. How is it?


I liked it. I got ripped a new one by someone on another forum because I reviewed a cigar called the Texas ******. Give it a try!


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Got done at work early and stopped by my B&M. Took the opportunity to try my first San Cristobal Clasico (robusto). If you haven't done it yet, do it now! Good smoke!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

started the day with a Felipe Gregorio, noon it was my first Tatuaje (series p p4, not a havana, but EXCELLENT smoke!), now i'm at abuddies and about to fire up a RP Signature Series


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Wow that trumped my day! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot

Had a HDM EL 2007, ERDM Choix Supreme, and a Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios...all great sticks!


----------



## chinomalo

Bigfoot said:


> Mike, Airborne brutha! overdose on Vit C big time....Don't let it take you down!!


That and sleep... I heard Airborne was a hoax? Just get Vit. C in your system though and plenty of liquids (no, not the liquor type.. I tried that)..

I beat that serious flu/virus/etc.. in two days and was smoking again in three..

Hope it didn't get you!

Oh, back on topic..

Illusione 68 and MK!


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday, I had a 601 Blue - very good cigar.


----------



## boomerd35

We bought a box of Padron 3000 maduro to put away for awhile. But I snuk one out and smoked it this morning. Pretty good out of the box- I think in a year this is going to be awesome!


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had a Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas, and today I'm smoking an Illusione 68 short corona.


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/25/2008: 

So far I have smoked a DPG Blue Label Generosos. In the travel humidor, I have a CI Legends Yellow Label (Pepin) and a CFO #7 Reserva. At least one of those will be smoked by the end of the day.

Jason


----------



## silentjon

AVO Maduro. Great cigar, then it got too windy. :angry:


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Man, I had a Cohiba Black Label Supremo. Didn't make it half way through it. Just didn't hold my attention. Had over a year resting too. What a waste.....

(Sorry to you NC Cohiba lovers)


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished a Tatuaje Angeles here in Indy and picked up some Cabaiguan's and some LG's. Flint


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Went to a local food sampling event tonight. One of the vendors was Terrior Coffee (George Howell) so after and during food sampling I sucked up a bunch of their full roast El Descanso Columbian and had it black. Don't usually drink coffee black but it was delicious. The ride home I broke out a Rocky Vintage 1990 perfecto, the cherry on my sundae. Just wish I had that coffee with me for the ride.


----------



## hiway_87

havin a glass of knob and a CAO Mx2


----------



## Smokincrazy

I smoked a Tatuaje Havana angeles and a 5 Miami. Two great Pepin rolled cigars


----------



## Phantom57-cl

This afternoon, a DPG Blue Imperiales, and tonight a Tatuaje Regios.


----------



## Sea Jay

I am having a late night relax session with an Ashton VSG.


----------



## Chuffy

Monday night, had a Sol Cubano Sumatra. Damn good, and low-priced.


----------



## alanf

A La Aurora 1495 with the Corojo wrapper. A complete flavor change from the original wrapper. Very tasty.


----------



## ylo2na

Right now am enjoying a Vega Fina, a smooth, very mild connecticut churchill, which is a machine-made cigar from Spain. Tasty and very enjoyable! I read their blurb and they were once handmade and very expensive. Then they switched to machine-made process, but still include the same leaves.
Ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## hayward_tenney

Rocky Patel American Market Selection Double Corona

A great big cedary medium-bodied delight. I got 2 boxes on auction awhile back, and they've become my morning go-to.


----------



## Chuffy

alanf said:


> A La Aurora 1495 with the Corojo wrapper. A complete flavor change from the original wrapper. Very tasty.


I was disappointed with the original wrapper; it just didn't do much for me. Sounds like the corojo is worth a try.


----------



## hayward_tenney

BadMormon said:


> I was disappointed with the original wrapper; it just didn't do much for me. Sounds like the corojo is worth a try.


If you like fuller-bodied smokes, try the Brazil :sweat:


----------



## boxer757

Got about 45min-1hr to kill so I am smoking my first Oliva serie G. It is the little perfecto shape and so far it has been very pleasant!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Oliva Serie V, Toro


----------



## poriggity-cl

today has been decent.. First was a RP OWR maduro torpedo (thanks Rocky Rulz!)
Then I moved on to a Perdomo lot 826 and am now finishing up a perdomo habano.
Scott


----------



## serenomike

Cohiba black label. My neighbor just gave it to me because he just had a kid...this thing smokes like a chimney


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/26/2008: 

This morning I smoked a 601 Red. On the commute home, I will be smoking a CFO Graffiti.


----------



## chinomalo

Morning: Montecristo Casino II glass tubo
Afternoon: El Beso 10th Anniversary..

Both were great.. Mild to Medium, but great..


----------



## Smokincrazy

La Flor Dom DL.....it took my breath away like spicy hot sauce and I loved it to the nub


----------



## zion698

Had a Perdomo Fresh Rolled .... here's where Sam's "Nub" concept comes in. Final third was actually a decent smoke. The beginning 2/3 had a very young, cheap green tea taste. But it all mellowed out in the end. I have a few left that I am going to forget about for six months to a year ... Let's see what happens. (Also this was my first time using a v-cut).


----------



## CPJim-cl

Ashton VSG. Good Flavor, Great Burn! This was my first VSG. I really enjoyed it, but I still think I love the LFD DL Chisel/Chiselito maduro the most. This cigar was to celebrate my senior graduation paper (52 pages!) being complete and turned in last night! I am SO close to actually graduating!


----------



## mhlatke

Just nubbed a DPG Serie JJ - what a great stick. Started to unravel a bit near the last 2" but held together and stayed flavorful right down to the toothpick.


----------



## mitro-cl

After not having a cigar for nearly a week and fighting a cold I decided to say "F it" tonight. I slugged down a bottle of port and headed to the garage with a Padron Executive Maduro. I could definitely taste it, it was a very typical nice Padron maddie, but half way thru my sinuses were in hell and I gave up. Maybe a couple more days.


----------



## hiway_86

Earlier I smoked a Cu Avana maduro. Didnt really enjoy this smoke. I didnt enjoy the flavor, and bad draw. This was my first one, so dont know if this is consistent.


----------



## GreySmoke

Started the evening with a DPG JJ Maduro Beli and then a 5 Vegas Miami Petit Corona - did you have a Pepin day???


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Alright so I wanted to try the 3X3 I picked up a few weeks ago. It was alright... but it got plugged quickly and became unsmokeable. I decided to move onto a real cigar so picked at an Opus X. Tasty cigar but it was on an emptyish stomach so it kicked my butt. :lol:


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday, I had a Nording Toro and a San Cristobal Classico.


----------



## Chuffy

silentjon said:


> Yesterday, I had a Nording Toro and a San Cristobal Classico.


I love Nordings ; Gotta get me some more.


----------



## poriggity-cl

First one for the day is a "Graffiti" from CigarFO- Thanks Mitro! This is a tasty tasty stick!
Scott


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished a Oliva V Lancero and a Illusione 68 at a Oliva event. TASTY. Flint


----------



## MetallibamA

Right now a Fuente Short Story.

Earler on the Golf Course, couple Flor De Olivas and an Illusione f9 in the clubhouse.

MB


----------



## silentjon

I also had a Short Story today. Finished the day with a Gurkha Black Dragon.


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying an ERDM Choix Supreme, graciously provided by the one and only Bigfoot! Loverly cigar! 

Smoking this one in honor of the Late Rev. Merle C. Alderfer - Bigbuddha76's father, who passed just recently. Rest in peace.

Chris


----------



## Chulo

Kicking back enjoying a Liga Pravada No.9 and a glass of Ginger Ale on the rocks!


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/27/2008:

2 Graffiti's and a #7 Reserva


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

CAO Americana with Jack on the rocks. Johnsville Brats and Feta and Spinich stuffed sausage. Great night of grilling smokes and wiskey


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Nothing tonight for me Had 4 yesterday though..

2 Short Stories
1 AVO 767 Robusto
1 Tatuaje Havana Angeles


----------



## maduromojo-cl

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> CAO Americana with Jack on the rocks. Johnsville Brats and Feta and Spinich stuffed sausage. Great night of grilling smokes and wiskey


Damn someday Winter will be over here. 

Oh Ron did someone buy a box of something? Hmmm? Check out my post on Cigar Specials if you want to be a little jealous and/or broke (like me).


----------



## Toasted Coastie

maduromojo said:


> Damn someday Winter will be over here.
> 
> Oh Ron did someone buy a box of something? Hmmm? Check out my post on Cigar Specials if you want to be a little jealous and/or broke (like me).


Dude, you sir are driving my habit. I picked up a box of Tatuaje Noellas last night during my little misadventure in birthday herfing. No picture because I am hiding it from the ruling class at this residence.......


----------



## zion698

Toasted Coastie said:


> No picture because I am hiding it from the ruling class at this residence.......


:lolo what you have to do brother:lol:


----------



## Lok17

Had a San Cristobal last night. It was my 2nd, and much much better then the first!! I was in no hurry to try another after the first one I tried I found very bland. Well, never count DPG out with just one sampling. This 2nd one was just awesome!!! I had hoped the first one I had was just a bumb stick, and after having this one I'm hella glad it was!!


----------



## hayward_tenney

Toasted Coastie said:


> Nothing tonight for me Had 4 yesterday though..
> 
> 2 Short Stories
> 1 AVO 767 Robusto
> 1 Tatuaje Havana Angeles


:huh: :dribble: :leph:

I'm finding more and more that I don't have thewallet to keep up w/ some of you all


----------



## GreySmoke

Lok17 said:


> Had a San Cristobal last night. It was my 2nd, and much much better then the first!! I was in no hurry to try another after the first one I tried I found very bland. Well, never count DPG out with just one sampling. This 2nd one was just awesome!!! I had hoped the first one I had was just a bumb stick, and after having this one I'm hella glad it was!!


I've had three from different B&M's and haven't had one that wasn't bland. I just don't get my luck with these......:baffled:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

hayward_tenney said:


> :huh: :dribble: :leph:
> 
> I'm finding more and more that I don't have thewallet to keep up w/ some of you all


tell me about it, Hayward.........


----------



## Ceedee

Had a Fuente Short Story before the long drive, with some super coffee. Ready to go! Back on Monday. L8rs! 

CD


----------



## chinomalo

Toasted Coastie said:


> Nothing tonight for me Had 4 yesterday though..
> 
> 2 Short Stories
> 1 AVO 767 Robusto
> 1 Tatuaje Havana Angeles


this is definitely a great lineup! Must have been at least 4-5 hours of your day!:biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo

Lok17 said:


> Had a San Cristobal last night. It was my 2nd, and much much better then the first!! I was in no hurry to try another after the first one I tried I found very bland. Well, never count DPG out with just one sampling. This 2nd one was just awesome!!! I had hoped the first one I had was just a bumb stick, and after having this one I'm hella glad it was!!


I haven't had a bad one yet.. Great smokes and great times!


----------



## karmaz00

sweet line up. i wish i had time to smoke 4 in a day.


----------



## stlcards

Monte #2 ISOM. I picked up a box last trip to Amman, and yes it was good. What's in store for tomorrow? Same thing, maybe 2. And yesterday, yeah you guessed it.


----------



## karmaz00

love the monty 2, picked up 2 boxes in cuban when i was there a few months ago. they taste better with age


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/28/2008: 

Morning commute: Padilla '68 (I've smoked 4 of a 5'r...IMO they SUCK)
Lunch: Graffitti Robusto 
Afternoon commute: Either a Graffiti Robusto or a Gispert Maduro


----------



## chinomalo

karmaz00 said:


> love the monty 2, picked up 2 boxes in cuban when i was there a few months ago. they taste better with age


Hey Karma,

You get the MC #2's ISOM!! Those are great!


----------



## chinomalo

ILLUSIONE MK!! Just behind a CG4, IMHO..


----------



## Lok17

Fired up a CAO Brazillia today in the garage while reading a magazine. Going to have another OMW to work tonight, not sure what yet.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Lunch time at work was a Padilla Robusto. I have to say that I wasn't that impressed - kind of a bland taste to me.

After work was a HdM Dark Sumatra. Just starting to get plume, with a band that slid right off. Great smoke - I have to play cigar tetris and get these up to the top of the pile.


----------



## LkyLindy

HMMMMMMMMM--

Going with a 601 blue label toro maddie--What a smoke


----------



## boomerd35

I've had allergies this week which gave me a bad sore throat and I had all my wisdom teeth removed today. So it will be a long stretch of smokeless days for me. (Sux)


----------



## jam

*Cao Brazillia Amazon*

All i can say this is my first......Dam what a great smoke.........


----------



## flathead59

I tried my first Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic tonight. That's a serious, and seriously good, cigar. I've got to get me some of these.


----------



## Lok17

boomerd35 said:


> I've had allergies this week which gave me a bad sore throat and I had all my wisdom teeth removed today. So it will be a long stretch of smokeless days for me. (Sux)


Ohhh man that sucks!!! I'll tell ya what, I'll double my smoking for the next week just to make you feel better!!! That's just the kinda guy I am


----------



## boomerd35

Lok17 said:


> Ohhh man that sucks!!! I'll tell ya what, I'll double my smoking for the next week just to make you feel better!!! That's just the kinda guy I am


Whadda guy! I feel better already


----------



## serenomike

LkyLindy said:


> HMMMMMMMMM--
> 
> Going with a 601 blue label toro maddie--What a smoke


Do you think these cigars will age well. I think I am going to buy a box of blue and black labels to put away for a little.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

RASCC ISOM tonight. Was my first one. It was good.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having a RP Decade Robusto


----------



## mark in kc

Just had an Oliva V Lancero. Awesome smoke with no burn issues and great accuracy in binder and filler packing. No loose or tight draw in these and I hear they are tough to roll. Also, other issues with over/under packing effect this cigar more than others. Is this true?

Now, I am about to smoke the Pepin Cuban Classic gifted to me by Beer Advocate at the Outlaw Oliva event on Saturday.


----------



## ezmoney5150

This afternoon I smoked a DPG Blue Label Magnates. As usual, very tasty. 

I just finished an Oliva Series V Lancero. Absolutely great. First time on this stick. Dale from Dogwatch turned me on to this after listening to the podcast. After this experience I will have to get a box.

I'm working my way back to these smaller ring sizes.


----------



## ylo2na

smoked two nifty smokes today that just doesnt get any better...5 Vegas Maduro Robusto "A" line, Sol Cubano Maduro Robusto. Both very mild/med with sweet, mellow, somewhat nutty taste. Just cant say enough about both smokes....a nice switch, today, from the medium/heavy smokes have been trying the last few days! A special note is that I have not had a bad smoke with any of the 5 Vegas line yet. I own just about every one of them...so, if you are looking for a mild/medium this is a sure bet for enjoyment and pleasure. I apologize for the wordiness, but, damn, I am stoked about these two smokes!
Best,
Chuck/ylo2na


----------



## Tristan-cl

I'm just about to tap into a Gurkha expedition. Nothing special, but about on par with my every-day cigar (more like every 2-3 days, really).


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

Started off with a JFR from my local B&M this afternoon, then finished the night off at the campfire with dad and a 3 siglos. Yummy


----------



## stlcards

Yesterday's forecast was inaccurate. I traded some MC #2's for a PSD4 and a few RyJ's (all ISOM). Gonna burn the PSD4 tonight.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

yesterady i ended the day with a Gran Habana 3 Siglos. an awesome smoke. really creamy throughout and i enjoyed it immensely with the exception of some unraveling towards the middle


----------



## tuelle

mjohnsoniii said:


> yesterady i ended the day with a Gran Habana 3 Siglos. an awesome smoke. ...


I had the "econo" version of this stick last night, the 3 Siglos Fuma, and I had high hopes, but was somewhat underwhelmed. Not very complex and it didn't develop into anything more than what I got at light up. Not bad, mind you, just not very interesting. I put it out with more than an inch left and I don't do that very often. I have a "real" 3 Siglos waiting for me in the humi and we'll see how different that is.


----------



## GreySmoke

We went to Belecoso's Friday Night for the Rocky Event. Mitro picked me up and we made the hour drive from Aurora together. For the drive I smoked a Diablo Caliente (Robusto). Upon arrival I purchased the special buy any 5 get 2 (Old world Corojos) free, I selected 2 ITC 10 Torpedos and 3 Edge Corojo Battalians (6x60). Smoked the ITC 10 first, an excellent smooth and nicely spice smoke, I followed that with the Battalian, also good. ok after an hour and a half of the Battalian I made my way to the humi for some special cigars I chose a EGO Chico (it was badly plugged and even a plug tool didnt help so the management swaped it for an EGOtrip (rothchilds) much better draw and a interesting smoke (I'm glad I tried it but wouldn't buy another)
We didn't win the TV (a regular at the shop did) so for the ride home I had a 601 Oscuro LaFuerza ( I am really liking these after there 3 month rest in my humi.
Alas I'm home and I have 2" left but out it goes and another good night at the herf.


----------



## tuelle

wow, that sounds like an amazing night!


----------



## Doogie

just got over being sick. Fonseca habano this morning and Gran habano #3 for later


----------



## JohnR

tuelle said:


> I had the "econo" version of this stick last night, the 3 Siglos Fuma, and I had high hopes, but was somewhat underwhelmed. Not very complex and it didn't develop into anything more than what I got at light up. Not bad, mind you, just not very interesting. I put it out with more than an inch left and I don't do that very often. I have a "real" 3 Siglos waiting for me in the humi and we'll see how different that is.


It seems like the general consensus on the 3 Siglos Fumas is "underwhelmed". I have yet to try a regular 3 Siglos. I keep bidding and losing on them! For those just joining the conversation, the Fumas version of the Gran Habano 3 Siglos is a mixed filler version - meaning it is not all long filler, but sort of a mixture of shorter scraps of tobacco. Sometimes these "sandwich" cigars are great cigars at a cheaper price.

This afternoon, I am drinking a nice pot of Seattles Best coffee and a Punch Rare Corojo. I am pretty pleased with the cigar. Nice flavor and construction.


----------



## Matt257

Oliva Serie 'G' Maduro Belicoso. First one and loving it, what a great cigar!!


----------



## boomerd35

JohnRider said:


> It seems like the general consensus on the 3 Siglos Fumas is "underwhelmed". I have yet to try a regular 3 Siglos. I keep bidding and losing on them! For those just joining the conversation, the Fumas version of the Gran Habano 3 Siglos is a mixed filler version - meaning it is not all long filler, but sort of a mixture of shorter scraps of tobacco. Sometimes these "sandwich" cigars are great cigars at a cheaper price.


I bought a bunch of the Fumas awhile back. I've only had one and the flavor seemed okay- just the construction left something to be desired. Didn't burn too well and was very flaky ash. But it's been a long time since I had the regular 3 Siglos. I need to smoke one back to back with the Fuma to do a real comparison on the taste.


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a great cigar day yesterday. It would have been the single best smoking day in my short career, had the first one not been a real disappointment. I had:

Davidoff Millenium PC (wow its was just plaid bad tasting - I described it as burning plastic - Hope it was a dud)
Illusione MK
Oliva Series V Belicoso (Thank you Starsky!!!)
Don Pepin Cuban Classic 1952 Perla
Opus X Perfecxion #5

A stellar day!  If I have anything tonight it will most likely be a Party Short.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

mitro said:


> Had a great cigar day yesterday. It would have been the single best smoking day in my short career, had the first one not been a real disappointment. I had:
> 
> Davidoff Millenium PC (wow its was just plaid bad tasting - I described it as burning plastic - Hope it was a dud)
> Illusione MK
> Oliva Series V Belicoso (Thank you Starsky!!!)
> Don Pepin Cuban Classic 1952 Perla
> Opus X Perfecxion #5
> 
> A stellar day!  If I have anything tonight it will most likely be a Party Short.


STELLAR?!?! i'd say if it werent for the Davidoff, you had a super awesome day at the smokin tracks!!!!!! WOW


----------



## Bigfoot

mitro said:


> Had a great cigar day yesterday. It would have been the single best smoking day in my short career, had the first one not been a real disappointment. I had:
> 
> Davidoff Millenium PC (wow its was just plaid bad tasting - I described it as burning plastic - Hope it was a dud)
> Illusione MK
> Oliva Series V Belicoso (Thank you Starsky!!!)
> Don Pepin Cuban Classic 1952 Perla
> Opus X Perfecxion #5
> 
> A stellar day!  If I have anything tonight it will most likely be a Party Short.


the Davidoff Millenium is one of my fav. smokes, hope you did have a bad one.


----------



## chinomalo

Bigfoot said:


> the Davidoff Millenium is one of my fav. smokes, hope you did have a bad one.


Yep, me too.. The short robusto was great for me..

Anyways, today..

Illusione 2 and Tat Angeles as a followup..

Been up all night working and I am dog ass tired... Might sleep and get on another one..:baffled:


----------



## LkyLindy

Just had a Davidoff "Churchill" chequers--Wow

Who said you don't get what you pay for???


----------



## Bigfoot

I like that smoke as well, very nice!


----------



## JohnR

This afternoon I am enjoying a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 1 West Side Cigar courtesy of Chubzerous! Thanks Chubz, I am chillin' with this smoke.


----------



## LkyLindy

John--

Very creative


----------



## alanf

Saturday I had a very bad cigar day:

1. Tried a 5 Vegas Miami. This is a consistently high rated cigar but I didn't care for it at all. It could have something to do with a very bad draw on this sample. Tossed it and tried:

2. Kristoff. I've had several of these and they have all been very good, but this one was hard as a rock and the draw was horrible. I struggled to get to the 1/2 way mark but it kept going out and had almost no draw. Toss it and finally tried:

3. Oliva Serie G. Ahhhhh... Enlightenment. Finally. Great draw. Great taste. This cigar saved the day.


----------



## lenivar-cl

last nigth a had a LGC #6 Maduro, nice smoke god taste, but not thad great burn.


----------



## JohnR

alanf said:


> Saturday I had a very bad cigar day:
> 
> 1. Tried a 5 Vegas Miami. This is a consistently high rated cigar but I didn't care for it at all. It could have something to do with a very bad draw on this sample. Tossed it and tried:
> 
> 2. Kristoff. I've had several of these and they have all been very good, but this one was hard as a rock and the draw was horrible. I struggled to get to the 1/2 way mark but it kept going out and had almost no draw. Toss it and finally tried:
> 
> 3. Oliva Serie G. Ahhhhh... Enlightenment. Finally. Great draw. Great taste. This cigar saved the day.


I know the feeling! It can be very frustrating when your cigars don't perform well. I've always had great luck with Oliva - their rollers seem to know what they're doing!


----------



## GreySmoke

Ok this is the third time I'm trying to enter this - please dont shut down again today...LOL...
Yesterday I started with a CAO MX2 Robusto - I especially enjoyed the last 1.5 inched of this cigar excellent flavor there for me. Followed that with a cigarFO Grafitti Double Corona (thanks Mitro) - Not quite a TAT but a reasonable facsimily for 1/5th the price. Finished up with a (Pepin) El Ray de los Habanos Red Label Robusto - Much like a Blue Label DPG but with a little less spice, but in a good way...
Today I'm starting with a cigarFO Corojo Stumpy ....hummm


----------



## tobacmon

LkyLindy said:


> Just had a Davidoff "Churchill" chequers--Wow
> 
> Who said you don't get what you pay for???


I'm officially jealous------:errrr:


----------



## BagfullofPings

3/29/2008:

Padron 1926 40th Anniversary 
Camacho Diploma
601 Red

3/30/2008: 
So far I have smoked a DPG Cuban Classic Robusto. I'm a little under the weather, so I don't know if I will smoke another cigar today.


----------



## serenomike

601 blue later on today


----------



## Roosterthomas

This morning a CFO Graffitti torp and now I'm enjoying a Montecristo Petit Edmundo! The CFO was a very good smoke, but not a Tat!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Bully. A nice 3AM smoke.


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday, I had an Illusione 68, a Saint Luis Rey Regios, a RASS, a Partagas Corona, a Vegas Robaina Clasico and a VSG Spellbound.


----------



## mitro-cl

Last night was a fantastic Oliva Series G Cammy Double robusto which held its ash to the band and then some. This morning with my coffee I'm having a Graycliff Double espresso robusto thanks to greysmoke. This thing is making more smoke than anything I've had in quite a while, I have to actually move around to stay out of the cloud.


----------



## poriggity-cl

First up, I am taking one for the team.. Smoking a cremosa on a dare  Who knows what else will happen today.


----------



## mitro-cl

poriggity said:


> First up, I am taking one for the team.. Smoking a cremosa on a dare  Who knows what else will happen today.


That's not taking one for the team, that suicide! :lol: Gotta be a dare from someone at CS. You are aware of its reputation, right?


----------



## poriggity-cl

Mike, all I did was state that I'd never had one.. I offered to do a full fledged review with photos :lol: we'll see how it goes haha... Speakin of which.. I think its time to go smoke.
Scott


----------



## mitro-cl

Best of luck to you, my son. I have a feeling you are going to need it. Can't wait to read your take on it.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Well, my POS camera is not cooperating. I have another camera, but its at my in laws, so the review of the cremosa is gonna have to wait till tomorrow.
Scott


----------



## mitro-cl

Smoking a 601 Habano (red label) robusto. These are easily becoming one of my favorite seegars.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Torano Virtuoso - a nice way to spend lunch at work.


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my second lot 23 natural in the robusto size, loved it even more than the first one, fantastic tasting cigar


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I had a black pearl maduro perfecto with coffee. great way to start my birthday


----------



## hayward_tenney

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I had a black pearl maduro perfecto with coffee. great way to start my birthday


Happy Birfday!!!

Started with a Maria Guerrera this AM, courtesy of a Barboruger Bomb, having a Padron 2000 Nat right now, we'll see where it goes from here.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Yesterday's cigar was a Graycliff Vintage 1999. Nice cigar smoked it to the Nub.


----------



## JonDot

I couldn't even begin to remember everything I have smoked the last few days.Getting ready to fire up a Padron 80th Anny.


----------



## aljrka

today I'm firing up a 1956 Partagas...my business deal went through at lunch and I'm celebratin'. Gave the whole office the day off and hitting the bar early in downtown Houston!


----------



## MetallibamA

Torano Decadencia.

Drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## hayward_tenney

aljrka said:


> today I'm firing up a 1956 Partagas...my business deal went through at lunch and I'm celebratin'. Gave the whole office the day off and hitting the bar early in downtown Houston!


Musta been a big deal!


----------



## amateurke

Olivia V Torpedo and a El Cobre Robusto, who was an hard one. :redface:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I am smoking a Vigilante and I am very surprised about how good it tastes. I bought this box for $35 from CI not expecting much but I might be picking up another box soon.


----------



## RGianelli

Last night smoked a AF Hemingway Signature..Really a pleasant smoke..burned well great draw..mild to medium bodied..will definately be picking up more of those..
This afternoon I smoked a Padron 1926 #6...I am constantly amazed at the quality of the construction of Padron cigars..not to mention the outstanding flavor....They are fastly becoming my favorite go to smoke.


----------



## suckapuff

Smoked a 5 Vegas 06 while walking the dogs. Thought I left the windy city, but apparently I just brought the wind south.


----------



## BrianEE93

San Cristobal Clasico - My first SC and it was a very good Pepin spice bomb!


----------



## ozzyfan

I somoked a Baccarat today


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic. Not a bad smoke. Probably would be better with some more age on it.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

Just fired-up a Montecristo Platinum Series Vintage 1999 (Robusto). Not a bad smoke!!


----------



## zion698

Camacho Maduro and Illusione 88 today.


----------



## chinomalo

*Feelin good*

HaD an LGC Maduro.. Chillin in the windy southern CA weather.. Nice sunny day though..

Medium with lots of taste of wood.. A little dry on the tongue, but its all good.. Couldn't add the normal spirits to this (it was a little early), but I enjoyed it with H2O!:wazzapp:


----------



## GreySmoke

Joya de Nicaragua Celebratcon Torpedo - 1st one and It was not bad and did have some kick. Reserva Maxima by Puros Indios Petite Corona - Also a 1st I enjoyed this little guy. I had not heard good things about it but I though it was tastie...


----------



## LkyLindy

Just finished a fuente Don Carlos #2--Construction was not good but taste was- a bit disappointing but will give it another try


----------



## mhlatke

Tonight's smoke was a fantastic DPG Serie JJ maduro. YUM!
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=236512#post236512


----------



## boxer757

Oliva V and Oliva G. I am quickly becoming a fan of the Oliva brand.


----------



## stlcards

I had a CAO Gold Maduro last night. It was my first, but will definitely not be my last.


----------



## mitro-cl

Smoking a RP OSG torpedo. Its a lot better than I was expecting. Still, its nowhere near as good as the SG. Great burn/construction though.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an Ashton VSG Illusion.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Ii don't know what I'm gonna smoke today. I am sure one of them will be a CFO reserva #7
Scott


----------



## ylo2na

Maria Mancini Corona ....just off the truck! Not sure yet, but, am not completely thrilled with the overall taste, so far. Almost 2/3rds done and expected more based upon the reviews I read. As for construction, burn, appearance, that was very nice! Oh well, maybe it will get better with a little bit of "aging" in the humidor. Any info on the aging of these, please let me know!
Best,
ylo2na


----------



## cybervee-cl

Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Maduro - I know, I smoke these all the time. Know why - because I like the taste! And they are just the right size to smoke in 35-45 minutes while at work.


----------



## cigarpilot-cl

Tried a couple Perdomo Habano's the last couple nights and loved them. Gonna buy a box of those when I get home. As for today I'll be smokin a Cusano 18 double CT wrapper in the toro size, hopefully in about 10 minutes.


----------



## BrianEE93

ylo2na said:


> Maria Mancini Corona ....just off the truck! Not sure yet, but, am not completely thrilled with the overall taste, so far. Almost 2/3rds done and expected more based upon the reviews I read. As for construction, burn, appearance, that was very nice! Oh well, maybe it will get better with a little bit of "aging" in the humidor. Any info on the aging of these, please let me know!
> Best,
> ylo2na


Did you get the natural or maduro?


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/1/2008: 

This morning I smoked a semi-plugged Graffiti. Oh well, s*%t happens. At lunch I am going to smoke a 601 Red. On the drive home, I will smoke a CFO #7 Reserva.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

smokin one of my go tos, a Flor de Olive Torp. aesome everyday smoke!


----------



## tmoney

I had a Peterson Gran Reserve Robusto that I won in a contest. Very nice mild smoke that I enjoyed. It would make a nice morning smoke or something to smoke on the links. Started out with a small hint of spice, then had some nice hints of cocoa and caramel in the middle. The finish was more of the same. Nice burn with a few touchups needed.


----------



## Smokincrazy

First I had a Petite Tat. Flashes of flavor but I much prefer the Angeles for a smaller cigar. I'm having a Pepin cuban Classic robusto next


----------



## GreySmoke

My first Nub a 460T Habano costruction-flawless, draw-flawless, burn-flawless, flavor-exellent, strength-med-full 
Sam did it right yummy


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had the last Helix maduro pyramid that was in the humidor. What a good smoke for a 3 spot...


----------



## Paint

To many choices ,what do you recommend RP Fusion/Perdomo lot 23/or,Montecristo Media Nochia robusto./Pair it with a Vitamin water?


----------



## GreySmoke

mitro said:


> Smoking a RP OSG torpedo. Its a lot better than I was expecting. Still, its nowhere near as good as the SG. Great burn/construction though.


If thats the one from me its a 2002 so its 6 years old already.


----------



## JonDot

Just finished an RP OWR.Been eyeballin' an Opus Power Ranger in the Humi that has been resting for a little while.I think its time has come!!:biggrin::dribble:


----------



## chinomalo

JonDot said:


> Just finished an RP OWR.Been eyeballin' an Opus Power Ranger in the Humi that has been resting for a little while.I think its time has come!!:biggrin::dribble:


What size OWR?

How was it?


----------



## chinomalo

Today, Hoyo DM Governor.. 

Chillin in the cool air!


----------



## JonDot

chinomalo said:


> What size OWR?
> 
> How was it?


It was a Torp.It was OK,I have found that the RP smokes are pretty inconsistent,IMO.I can smoke 1 & it will be GREAT,then I'll smoke another 1 out of the same box & it will taste totally different.:huh:


----------



## amateurke

At the moment i'am smoking an Pleiades Robusto. Is this brand known in the states?


----------



## serenomike

partagas black and all I can say is wow...great smoke, I'll get a review in soon when I ash my next partagas victim.


----------



## JonDot

serenomike said:


> partagas black and all I can say is wow...great smoke, I'll get a review in soon when I ash my next partagas victim.


Love those sticks.1 of my favs.


----------



## mitro-cl

GreySmoke said:


> My first Nub a 460T Habano costruction-flawless, draw-flawless, burn-flawless, flavor-exellent, strength-med-full
> Sam did it right yummy


<ahem> do you have something to tell me???

WHY AREN"T YOU HERE??? :lol:


GreySmoke said:


> If thats the one from me its a 2002 so its 6 years old already.


That be the one.


----------



## jbustman

Don Peppin Blue? not completely committed at the moment


----------



## Lok17

Think I am going to go out and have a LGC Serie R maddy.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Out in the garage with my very first CAO America Monument. Great smoke!


----------



## chinomalo

JonDot said:


> It was a Torp.It was OK,I have found that the RP smokes are pretty inconsistent,IMO.I can smoke 1 & it will be GREAT,then I'll smoke another 1 out of the same box & it will taste totally different.:huh:


Cool, I was thinking about getting some of them to try.. We will see..


----------



## chinomalo

Lok17 said:


> Think I am going to go out and have a LGC Serie R maddy.


Those are great smokes!


----------



## chinomalo

amateurke said:


> At the moment i'am smoking an Pleiades Robusto. Is this brand known in the states?


Can't say that I have seen or heard of them.. Sorry..:imconfused:


----------



## hiway_86

Right now Im smokin a Camacho corojo ltd. My first one, and its really nice. Definately full flavor!!


----------



## mitro-cl

I had an interesting night of smoking. I first had a NUB Habano 464T Torpedo (thanks Ben), followed by a 1936 Casa Nova (thank you very much Mr. Alex Svenson). The NUB was very good, the Casa Nova, unfortunately, not so much. I don't think 72 year old cigars are for me.


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday I had a CAO Italia Ciao. I haven't had an Italia in some time.


----------



## stlcards

Had an RyJ #3 ISOM last night. It was good.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Usually I smoke my morning Flor De Oliva Toro. But today I decided to live on the edge and smoke a Punch Rare Corojo Magnum. Now I've smoked the Crystale (torpedo) and the Double Corona. I prefer the Double Corona. I think I got more flavor out of the smaller ring guage.


----------



## Doogie

upstate N.Y. herf toninght. bringing Don Peppin blue, CAO America and Gran Habano #5. photos will be posted


----------



## zion698

Had an Oliva Serie G maduro (belicoso). These never disappoint me much like the Serie V.


----------



## Adam-d

I enjoyed a La Aurora Preferido Platinum last night ans was floored!


----------



## Darren's Godiva

Last night I smoked the an Oliva V lancero....very good.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/2/2008

This morning was a Habana Leon. The travel humidor has a CFO #7 Reserva and a CFO Graffiti. I will smoke at least one of those two.

Jason


----------



## cybervee-cl

Cinco Vegas Gold, carona. Eh - it's good for a quick work smoke.


----------



## mitro-cl

Earlier I had a REO robusto and now I'm 1/4 inch into a NUB Cammy 464T. Pretty tasty!


----------



## kevink868

PLPC. Later, I shall kick it Jason-style and go for the Habana Leon. Always a good call, bro.


----------



## boxer757

HDM Dark Sumatra with some iced coffee made from the leftovers I had from this am...


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Had a Factory Throw Out number 59. This was a fantastic medium cigar with an Equadorian Sun Grown Wrapper and only $1.95. It is an Aurto Fuente second. It may be a little off color but this is a great cigar.


----------



## zion698

Darren's Godiva said:


> Last night I smoked the an Oliva V lancero....very good.


One of my favorites.


----------



## Ecto1

Partagas Black


----------



## sofaman

Right now I am smoking a Illusione 2 and this is one awsome smoke!!!


----------



## serenomike

A. fuente gran reserve 8-5-5...nice creamy chocolate


----------



## smh0768

dpg cc (awesome! was my first. prob ordering a box soon!) w/ macallan on the porch discussing life with the wife.

made my horrid day end on a nice note.


----------



## chinomalo

Had a Regalo. Not the greatest, but not the worst.. Lots of billowing aromatic smoke, but it had a gash right at the cap.. Weirdest thing I have seen in a longtime..

Jumped on a Angeles after that and I was set!


----------



## Matt257

Today ive had a Felipe Gregorio Power Torp which was a great smoke and a JLP Cazadore which is one of my ol' standy smokes. I have the feeling there will be many more smokes today  its just gone midday in the UK


----------



## zion698

Gurkha Grand Reserve (corona) last night. While listening to Dog Watch, Bob made the point that most people smoke mild and progress to full by the evening (which I am guilty of). He suggest that we mix it up a little, so I did. With a late night Gurkha GR which I v-cut. It was fantastic. I'm also starting to understand why so many love the v-cut.


----------



## amateurke

Last night, when I was watching a soccergame on tv, I smoked an Cuban Partagas D4. Realy smooth for an Cuban! But a great smoke!


----------



## alanf

A little celebration for me. I just received a nice end of year bonus (better late than never). It's good to feel appreciated especially when it comes with money. 

Camacho 10th Anniversary Robusto - Wow. This was very good. Very smooth. My local B&M told me that I would regret not getting the larger size. He was so right!


----------



## degarbie

Last night I smoked a Gurkha Master Select Perfecto #1 - great smoke, really nutty and rich all the way down to the half inch mark.

Today, I have an Oliveros Lancero which I'm not sure is going to agree with me - the cold taste I'm getting is kind of pepto-bismol taste, which is not pleasing at all. I'll have to light it up and see.


----------



## silentjon

Last night I had an AVO 787. I really liked that cigar.


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my first oliva v, double robusto. overall id say i was dissapointed, draw was way too tight, taste was just pretty one dimensional and straight forward, overall i just dont think i like the flavor profile, it was very smooth for a strong cigar but it did make me sick afterwards


----------



## cybervee-cl

A CAO L'Anniversaire Robusto Cameroon. A nice, tasty, lunch time at work smoke.


----------



## zion698

Had another Oliva Serie G Maduro (belicoso) for lunch.:dribble:


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a 601 Green La Punta earlier. It was my first 601 Green and I'm not sure I really cared for it. I love the Reds.

Now I'm smoking a 1 year old 5 Vegas Series A Anomaly. I set the box aside when I first started smoking cigars and they were my favorite. I can tell my tasted have changed a bit. Its still good, but just not exactly what I remember.


----------



## tobacmon

Trying the gurkha Titan and what a nice smoke--Glad I ate before I took this bad boy on. peppery, spicy, jet black wrapper and man lots of smoke--Great Cegar!


----------



## hayward_tenney

mitro said:


> Had a 601 Green La Punta earlier. It was my first 601 Green and I'm not sure I really cared for it. I love the Reds.
> 
> Now I'm smoking a 1 year old 5 Vegas Series A Anomaly. I set the box aside when I first started smoking cigars and they were my favorite. I can tell my tasted have changed a bit. Its still good, but just not exactly what I remember.


I love those reds also, but I <3 <3 <3 the greens, so good!

Smoking a K. Hansotia Special Edition Private Stock Limited Vintage Brazilian Blend Ancient Warrior Double Corona (try saying _that_ 5 times fast!). At 7.5 x 50, it's a monster, but burning quite well with a really nice aroma and complex flavors. Courtesy of Baboruger's Bomb :redface:


----------



## baboruger

I specfically sent that because I wanted to see if you would actually type out the full name 

So lets see you have the CI Exclusive still to go, and the Oliva V if I am correct. Hope Famous doesn't mind you smoking the CI Padilla :LOL



hayward_tenney said:


> I love those reds also, but I <3 <3 <3 the greens, so good!
> 
> Smoking a K. Hansotia Special Edition Private Stock Limited Vintage Brazilian Blend Ancient Warrior Double Corona (try saying _that_ 5 times fast!). At 7.5 x 50, it's a monster, but burning quite well with a really nice aroma and complex flavors. Courtesy of Baboruger's Bomb :redface:


----------



## stlcards

Had a King B at the poker game tonight. I came in second, I blame it on paying more attention to the smoke than the cards. It was top notch, glad I ordered 4.


----------



## thisone326

Aristoff Cigarilo

first cigar from my first box ever. looking forward to it


----------



## Lighthouse

Just finished a Tatuaje Noellas - a perfect smoke for standing on the porch watching it rain - I hope the rain doesn't change to snow!!!!!


----------



## ylo2na

Montecristo Platinum series #5 tins...a small 4 x 44. This is my first Montecristo ever and it is a great little smoke. Picked these up on CBID...ooops...Devil site and they are very, very nice for a short, quick smoke! Mild and enjoyable, great burn, nice ash and nubbed this and reached for another one. Both were just off the truck!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## cruisin66stang

Just finished a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero DL-700 and an Arturo Fuente Anejo #55, while sipping on a cognac. What great way to finish the day.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/3/2008: 

Camacho Corojo Gigante
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robusto
CFO #7 Reserva


----------



## Tha Criddler

Lighthouse said:


> Just finished a Tatuaje Noellas - a perfect smoke for standing on the porch watching it rain - I hope the rain doesn't change to snow!!!!!


I smoked one of those yesterday.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I'm currently smoking a Ashton VSG Mini Beli


----------



## shrtcrt

I am smoking a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic. Pretty good so far.

I had a Quintero on the way to work, it had a bad burn. 
I had a Perdomo Lot 23 robusto for lunch.
I had a Sancho Panza Double Maduro on the way home from work.


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished a Gran Habano Habano #3 church - strong and peppery, mellowed in the middle, with a nice finish kick.
Becoming a big fan of this brand - hard to pick between the habano and the corojo - good thing I don't have to!:lol:


----------



## boomerd35

Finally smoked for the first time in a week. Had an Ashton Maduro at an Ashton event today. Just finished a Pepin Red (El Rey de los Habanos)> I don't see these mentioned very often, but they're pretty tasty.


----------



## Gallagher

Had an Indios Puros tonight and was very pleased. Wasnt anything spectacular to write home about but it balanced well with all the wine i drank tonight. Its been a while since ive been able to smoke it down to a nub without any hotness or bitterness, or just a bad lip flavor going on.


----------



## chinomalo

Just got done with a Illusione 888 and then a Tat Angeles..

Drink tonight.. Eagle Rare 10 yr.. AWESOME!!


----------



## boxer757

Fuente Cuban Belicoso
OWR Corojo Toro
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Toro

all along with some Black Bush and then Woodford Reserve to wash it down


----------



## Darren's Godiva

Yesterday at lunch I smoked a San Cristobal Robusto and for after dinner I smoked the Monticristo #3 Classic. This was my first for both sticks. Both very good and full of flavor.


----------



## mitro-cl

Illusione 888. I dunno if I'm off or its the cigar, but its just not "wow-ing" me.


----------



## thisone326

nubs! heading to a nub event today...will be glorious....i haven;t had one yet


----------



## Lighthouse

mitro said:


> Illusione 888. I dunno if I'm off or its the cigar, but its just not "wow-ing" me.


Is it a new box or something? Hard to imagine it's not delivering. Keep going and see if it develops further. This is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## mitro-cl

Lighthouse said:


> Is it a new box or something? Hard to imagine it's not delivering. Keep going and see if it develops further. This is one of my favorites!!!


I got it at Kenny's when we were there. Like I said, it might be me. I didn't like anything I smoked yesterday either.


----------



## iloveclmore

I have an Oliva V figurado yesterday.. I was not impressed. I do like the other shapes though, oddly enough.


----------



## zion698

Had a RP Sungrown this morning. A local B&M had a buy 2 get one free special. I forgot how enjoyable these could be.


----------



## amateurke

triplezero24 said:


> I have an Oliva V figurado yesterday.. I was not impressed. I do like the other shapes though, oddly enough.


Not impressed by an Oliva V figurado? I find them outstanding! So you see there is a big different in tast. 

This morning I smoked a Montecristo n° 5. One littel big smoke!


----------



## boomerd35

zion698 said:


> Had a RP Sungrown this morning. A local B&M had a buy 2 get one free special. I forgot how enjoyable these could be.


One of my favorites right now. So tasty!


----------



## boomerd35

Lighthouse said:


> Is it a new box or something? Hard to imagine it's not delivering. Keep going and see if it develops further. This is one of my favorites!!!


I bought a few sticks of Illusiones yesterday, and I noticed the box was stamped Jan 2008. I've heard some of the newer stuff needs some age, so I'm putting them away for awhile.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Today has been a RP ITC 10th... and now I am on a Punch Gran Puro.


----------



## cybervee-cl

One of the Playboy cigars that came last month from that 'free' offer. It wasn't a bad smoke, but it was very dull and kind of tasted like I was smoking one of the grocery bags from our local store.

I'm glad I didn't buy any of them ...................


----------



## kevink868

Fonseca Reserva Especial Figurado 2003. I don't know if anyone remembers these, but they were sold in boxes of 50 (signed by Manny Quesada). Only 1,000 boxes produced, I believe. Anyway, I still have about 25 of them and they're damned good.


----------



## baboruger

cybervee said:


> One of the Playboy cigars that came last month from that 'free' offer. It wasn't a bad smoke, but it was very dull and kind of tasted like I was smoking one of the grocery bags from our local store.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't buy any of them ...................


So what would be a bad smoke, if Grocery Bags aren't bad LOL!!!


----------



## baboruger

I am going to have an old favorite...DPG Cuban Classic!


----------



## chinomalo

Just smoked my one and only CAO America Landmark..

The one and only.. Man, it was good.. 

If you haven't tried one, do it.. It was flavorful (sweet at times and heavy on tobacco in others). Left nothing heavy on my palate, but a sweetness in the mouth..

Through the nose: smell of light tobacco and again the sweetness..

Loved it to the nub.. 

Only problem: I took a picture of the stick with my phone------------It fell into the drink.. Not the ocean either.. DAMN!

Oh well, smoked it down and forgot all my worries..


----------



## nootje

Oliva V extra churchill....gotta love those v series!


----------



## mitro-cl

I'm trying to unwind and end the week on a positive note with a Partagas Short.


----------



## Rah55

nootje said:


> Oliva V extra churchill....gotta love those v series!


Sounds great!!!! But it's cold here so I am trying to stick to a shorter smoke. Thinking maybe a Gloria Cubana wavell maduro or maybe a Cuba Libre by Nestor Plascencia. Anybody else try these yet? Very solid smoke.


----------



## GreySmoke

After lunch today I had a Black Pearl Morado (Purple) Robusto. (from seegarfan) an excellent cameroon wraped pleasure of a smoke - spicy yet smooth with a med-full bite. Very enjoyable and well contructed the ash held for about 2 inches.


----------



## boxer757

triplezero24 said:


> I have an Oliva V figurado yesterday.. I was not impressed. I do like the other shapes though, oddly enough.


I prefer the lancero to the figurado myself


----------



## Network13

well, for my commute to work I ate up an Acid c-note, then on break I started an Acid Cold Infusion Tea, For lunch I finished it. Then for the afternoon break I started an RP Fuma, on the ride home I nubbed it. Then as a pre dinner/after work chillin on the patio I nursed a RP OWR Connecticut toro. That was a really great smoke! For after dinner I'm thinking....ah who knows? What goes good after tacos? :lol:


----------



## chinomalo

Network13 said:


> well, for my commute to work I ate up an Acid c-note, then on break I started an Acid Cold Infusion Tea, For lunch I finished it. Then for the afternoon break I started an RP Fuma, on the ride home I nubbed it. Then as a pre dinner/after work chillin on the patio I nursed a RP OWR Connecticut toro. That was a really great smoke! For after dinner I'm thinking....ah who knows? What goes good after tacos? :lol:


A beer or two..

Oh, sticks... Good: San Cristobal Clasico.. Better: Illusione 68 or Tat Angeles.. Best: Padron 35 or 40th Torpedo.. Bestest: Padron 80th..:whoohoo:


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished a Ramon Allones RASS, and a Duvel Belgian Ale, and my mailbox got blown up also by a sweet bomb from Mark in KC. What a way to start the weekend. Flint


----------



## smokin'Jef

About to light up a A. Fuente Gran Reserva torp for my Friday night thrill and pour myself a Sprecher Black Bavarian Lager for my Friday night chill. Outta make for a nice combo to end my crazy week.


----------



## serenomike

fuente 8-5-8, about to put up a review...check for it if your interested.


----------



## elmomac

Well I can finally say I smoked a Nub tonight!!!! It was worth the wait and its the real deal!! It was a Connecticut 464 Torpedo.


----------



## boxer757

Network13 said:


> well, for my commute to work I ate up an Acid c-note, then on break I started an Acid Cold Infusion Tea, For lunch I finished it. Then for the afternoon break I started an RP Fuma, on the ride home I nubbed it. Then as a pre dinner/after work chillin on the patio I nursed a RP OWR Connecticut toro. That was a really great smoke! For after dinner I'm thinking....ah who knows? What goes good after tacos? :lol:


Sancho Panza :imconfused: :redface:


----------



## Lok17

Had my first Nubs!!!! Started with the cameroon, wow, I really enjoyed this sucker Sam!!!! It's like an Oliva Serie G on roids!!! Followed that up with the Habano, jury is out on this one...it was good but I think my flavor was skewed a bit by how closely I followed it from the camy. Tomarrow I am going to burn one of the conneticuts!!!


----------



## JonDot

Just finished a Tat Angeles & am presently smokin a Comacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## JonDot

boxer757 said:


> Sanch Panza :imconfused: :redface:


ROLAIDS!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Lighthouse

Started with a Cabaiguan Robustos Extra, then had a Arganese Maduro Chairman, and finished with a 601 Blue label torpedo.


----------



## thisone326

my first nub...camaroon.
my second nub, connecticut
CAO MX2 dagger

all great smokes...and i picked myself up a box of nub camaroon's 358, i think...pictures will be up tomorrow


----------



## CPJim-cl

La Gloria Cubana Serie R tonight.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/4/2008:

DPG Blue Label Generosos
CFO Graffiti Robusto
CFO #7 Reserva
Gurkha (The band said G5...YUK!!)
Camacho Corojo Maduro Robusto


----------



## alanf

I'm so excited. This is the first day of the year in which I've been able to get up, grab a cigar, a cup coffee, the Saturday newspaper and head out to the patio for a smoke! It was a little brisk, but in the sun it was nice and warm. (Important when you are in your PJ's!) Spring is coming.

Cigar: Java Maduro Robusto
Coffee: Black Dog Coffee Sumatra Mandheling
Newspaper: Rockford Register Star

What a nice way to start the morning.


----------



## Doogie

rp sun grown before the game and a 5 vegas for between games


----------



## cigarpilot-cl

Perdomo Lot 23. 

Managed to get a rock hard ash with a hard draw and bitter taste to it. Any idea what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## baboruger

I had the Black Gurkha that they sent to me with the 1887 band. Not a bad cigar, but not really what I expectd. Nice flavors, medium side maybe, but a nice smoke. Construction was PERFECT, I thought it would be a hard draw because the stick was so firm, but it was really nice with a razor sharp burn.

Might have a Padron 80 year I've been waiting to try if the temp says in the 60's later.


----------



## baboruger

cigarpilot said:


> Perdomo Lot 23.
> 
> Managed to get a rock hard ash with a hard draw and bitter taste to it. Any idea what i'm doing wrong?


Not sure, over humidification, or maybe just a bad stick. The one's I;ve had have all been pretty good.


----------



## JonDot

Started the day with a La Flor Double Ligero on the way to the Golf course.Just finished up a Padron 1926 80th Anny.


----------



## aljrka

Today I'm smoking my last dog rocket, a Lord of Jamaica churchill. Because tonight the nice shit comes out at the PGA player party tonight!! Tonight I'm spreading love and cheer throughout the party with some S.O.T.B border Cabo Wabo Tequila and smokes from Arturo Fuente Forbidden


----------



## alanf

cigarpilot said:


> Perdomo Lot 23.
> 
> Managed to get a rock hard ash with a hard draw and bitter taste to it. Any idea what i'm doing wrong?


I'm not sure. Tell you what. You pack up the ones you have remaining, send them to me and I'll smoke them for you and give you a report. :biggrin:


----------



## Lok17

Heading out right now to try my first Nub Con.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had a RP Fusion Robusto. Not impressed. Smoke just didn't do it for me at all. Smoke was boarder line harsh. Bland until the finish, then when I got the good flavors, it was too little too late.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

:biggrin:I recieved my order of Nubs yesterday. I tried a NUB habano, it was a very good and tasty cigar. Today I tried a NUB Connecticut with a cup of coffee. It was a very smooth and creamy taste. These NUBs are some great cigars guys, check them out.


----------



## mark in kc

Finished a Padron 1926 gifted to me by JonDot. Simply Amazing!

Great day.


----------



## Webmeister

mark in kc said:


> Finished a Padron 1926 gifted to me by JonDot. Simply Amazing!
> 
> Great day.


That is a phenomenal smoke indeed - especially the maduro!


----------



## happy1

Had a CAO Soprano


----------



## ytford

Its a beautiful Sunday here and I am actually off work. The wife is at her friends wedding so today is just a day to smoke some gars and have a few drinks. Todays first one is Lone Wolf Lobo Rojo. Im actually writing my first review on this one.


----------



## serenomike

happy1 said:


> Had a CAO Soprano


Please tell me, how was it. I'm dying for one of these.


----------



## LkyLindy

Having a Graycliff crystal toro-very nice

BTW-the Cao soprano is a great smoke--full bodied beauty


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Today I had a Monte Cristo No. 2 and an Aurto Fuente Heminmgway. The Fuente was a real nice cigar. Melody (Darren's Godiva) had a Romeo Julieta Reserva Real and a Monte Cristo White No.1 The No.1 was very smooth but the last inch kicked her butt.


----------



## laplhroaig

Today I decided to dip into my stash of Olde Worlde Reserves. 
This is the only cigar I use a V notch cut on.
I paired it with the olde classic Benedictine and Brandy.
this cigar to me is like driving a car with a stick shift, instead of an automatic.


----------



## tobacmon

*Trinadad*

This is one of my favorite smokes and love both the Fundador and the Coronas. I could smoke these babies every day lots of spice, flavor and enjoy the size.


----------



## Lok17

Finishes last night off with a Padilla Miami... hmmmm


----------



## ylo2na

Had to try this...Flor Del Todo....not a bad smoke for under $1...need to age for a little while....well, maybe a long while!


----------



## BagfullofPings

Yesterday I smoked the following: 

El Centurion by DPG
La Flor Dominica Chisel


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a Old School Oliva O Maduro Torp with the cloth band. Great flavor so far and pairing well with Killer Beans Nic Knifefight!!!


----------



## kevink868

Yesterday, an LTC Deluxe Ann'y Corona and an SLR Serie A. Oddly, the LTC was the better of the two as I had burn issues with the SLR.


----------



## CBI

Troya Connectict Robusto. Pretty tasty.


----------



## belicosos

Elogio LSV Torpedo, this is an awesome cigar!


----------



## Webmeister

I have really been slacking this week. It's been raining all week - overcast, chilly, damp, etc. so I haven't had a chance to break out the big guns yet. I'm not gonna complain about the rain, because we definitely need it. I've paid a lot of attention to my pipes and a ton of new blends I have to sample. I've also been reviewing the blind tasting panel smokes (3/5 so far). Today I started off with an Illusione mk for breakfast, and I'm having an ITC-10 for lunch. Hoping the coming week will be better!


----------



## WarHorse

LkyLindy said:


> Having a Graycliff crystal toro-very nice
> 
> BTW-the Cao soprano is a great smoke--full bodied beauty


Glad to hear it....I've got a Soprano in the box that's been on the choppin block for a bit. I keep looking at it but I'm waiting for the right time. The time is coming....


----------



## ylo2na

my after lunch smoke is the LGC Serie R....what an excellent smoke the Serie R line is! If you havent tried one, buy it and you are in for a special smoking treat! Doesnt get much better than this! 
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## thisone326

nub cameroon 358...i love this cigar!


----------



## karmaz00

diplomaticos 2. great so far


----------



## boomerd35

Camacho *****. Bought them online when cigars.com had a blowout specail on them. Probably won't win any awards, but I was very impressed. Good maduro flavor and worth twice the price we paid. I actually started getting a little dizzy, but that may be because I hadn't eaten much.


----------



## stlcards

Today was a slow day around here. At least for me, not for some. I had a Fuente Hemingway Classic maduro after lunch and a RP Edge Sumatra this evening.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked a Rafael Gonzalez Corona Extra...very smooth and creamy with a hint of pepper on the finish.


----------



## CubanoLou

I am reviewing my cigars from tasting panel #201


----------



## Toasted Coastie

AF Don Carlos #4 tonight. Meh...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

started the day with an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro - ok, but for some reason, they're starting to lose that "it" for me. then i finished this afternoon with a Gurkha Expedition - very tasty gar! been chillin in the humi for about 7-8 months!


----------



## hiway_86

Just finishing up a Oliva Serie v lancero. This is a fantastic smoke!! Love the V!! This is my first Lancero, and its great. I want a box now!!


----------



## boxer757

Today I smoked a Oliva serie G perfecto and a CFO reserva #7 while golfing

Right now I am also polishing off an Oliva V lancero which has become one of my go-to smokes


----------



## LkyLindy

Just finished a R&J isom--MaHvalous


----------



## luckyfitz13

had myself a nice medium el rey del mundo Olivadadados(spelling?), moved to a tastey Punch Rare Corojo (2008) and closed the cigar store with a fresh rolled in housed rolled (the Francisco Mysterio X Corojo) looking foward to trying the NUB


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a CAO black. Pretty decent smoke. Very consistent.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

Had my first H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Belicoso. Very nice taste but the wrapper had some small cracks that developed into large cracks. Also had a Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959. Another very tasty cigar. I did have to touch it up several times though.


----------



## luckyfitz13

Cameroon wrappers tend to do that pretty often (for me at least) they are a pretty delicate wrapper but do add a nice taste to the cigar, if you liked that i highly suggest the La Flora Domincana Cameroon Cabinet (more full bodied Cam i have has so far)


----------



## Lighthouse

It was the pefect night to sit on the patio to have a Don Pepin Blue Label Imperiales and a Tatuaje Hermosos.


----------



## Tristan-cl

tekeeladude said:


> Had my first H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Belicoso. Very nice taste but the wrapper had some small cracks that developed into large cracks.


I've had a big issue with Cameroon wrappers cracking/tearing for me. Almost is enough to put a person off of them, to avoid the hassle of dealing with a bad wrapper.


----------



## chinomalo

Had a Fuente Short Story.. Good as always!


----------



## amateurke

Last night I had a AF. 858 Maduro. One of the best maduro's on the markt in that price categorie! Njamie!


----------



## laplhroaig

I had a Montecristo classic this evening, with a splash of cognac. 
IT was the first porch smoke of the year.......thank God its spring !!!!


----------



## zion698

Had a Flor De Oliva (natural) and a Gran Habano Corojo #5. Both that I had a few months of rest time. Both are fantastic smokes.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/7/2008: 

Habana Leon Robusto
601 Red Robusto
CFO #7 Reserva


----------



## boomerd35

Finished off yesterday with a VSG in honor of Jitzy's BDay and a Cohiba IV.

Today's lineup includes an Aurora 1495 robusto and a Oliva O robusto.


----------



## tx_tuff

boomerd35 said:


> Finished off yesterday with a VSG in honor of Jitzy's BDay and a Cohiba IV.
> 
> Today's lineup includes an Aurora 1495 robusto and a Oliva O robusto.


I had a VSG last night myself, and it was damn good! Than a 601 Green that has been sitting since they came out. Another very good smoke.


----------



## belicosos

This morning I'm working on Felipe Gregorio Series 1957, Toro size. Very rich and tasty. The draw is very loose for my taste, I like it more firm.


----------



## boomerd35

tx_tuff said:


> I had a VSG last night myself, and it was damn good! Than a 601 Green that has been sitting since they came out. Another very good smoke.


Have you had the Cohiba yet? The one I had definitely needed more nap time.


----------



## tuelle

I had an RP X-Out Liga D earlier in the weekend that is reported to be a Decade second and I wasn't feeling it at all. Thinking/hoping that some time in the humi will help it. Just [email protected]%&

Then, I had my first Perdomo ESV '91 and I think I'm in love.  That was one tasty smoke. Thinking about a box...


----------



## amateurke

Wright now, I'am smoking a Flor de Copan Maduro, Robusto. Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## ezmoney5150

Smoked two Flor de Oliva Presidentes out on the golf course today. 

After lunch was puffing on a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Pamplona.

Just finished dinner. Smoking an El Legendario Bertha Maduro by Comacho.


----------



## JonDot

Anejo Shark!!!Now time to go watch KU!!!!!!ROCK CHALK JAY HAWK!!!!!!GO KU!!!!!


----------



## ezmoney5150

hiway_86 said:


> Just finishing up a Oliva Serie v lancero. This is a fantastic smoke!! Love the V!! This is my first Lancero, and its great. I want a box now!!


Dale from Dogwatch turned me on to the lancero after raving about them on the podcast. I usually smoke the churchill and the figurado. I really look funny smoking them but there are tons of flavor in that small ring guage.


----------



## thisone326

nub cameroon 358...i;m loving it more and more each time


----------



## jitzy

I had a Gurkha titan today I usually like them but this one was so packed with tobacco I had a hard time drawring from it.


----------



## GreySmoke

Enjoyed a LFD Double Ligero Lancero - Very tastie and quite the kick.


----------



## mark in kc

I am about to try a Rolando Reyes Premier. Heard good things about it so it should be fun.


----------



## mhlatke

What a night! Just nubbed an Oliva V torp w/a Hacker-Pschorr Weisse Dark watching Kansas win the NCAA in OT!!:biggrin:
Can't get much better!!


----------



## dj5213

My friend and I just finished smoking a Romeo Y Julieta Habana Reserva Real, a Hoyo De Monterrey! They were pretty good finished to the crazy Monday!!


----------



## Adam-d

I smoked a perdomo, lot 826 slow aged this morning, and finished up my day with a montecristo media noche! a great day of cigars all around.


----------



## boomerd35

Finishing off the day with a San Cristobal Supremo. First minute was AWFUL. But soon turned into a nice, smooth smoke. Don't know what was up with the initial tastes. Making me a little light headed, though. I'm really digging it now.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Had aPerdomo relaxing with the dog, then watched Tv with the wife and kicked back a coffee with a nice Ashton Cabinet.


----------



## jitzy

So after the Titan I ended up smoking a Party short on the way home, my god thats a great little smoke


----------



## Phantom57-cl

This morning, a Nub Connecticut 466T. This afternoon, a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles. Tonight a DPG Blue Imperiales.


----------



## mhlatke

Phantom57 said:


> This morning, a Nub Connecticut 466T. This afternoon, a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles. Tonight a DPG Blue Imperiales.


Sounds like a pretty good day!


----------



## threecrazychefs

I had a Nub Cameroon Box Press Torpedo after the devastating loss of my Tigers to Kansas.


----------



## kevink868

I was in my Don Pepin headspace today... a 601 Green Label La Punta and a San Cristobal Classico. A little young, perhaps, but both very good.


----------



## chinomalo

AM: CAO Black VR Storm
PM: 5 Vegas shorty..

Not bad on both.. Just chillin!


----------



## mitro-cl

I dunno whats up with me today, but I'm in the mood to just smoke my best stuff. I'm smoking a nice old Cohiba Siglo III right now. Yum.


----------



## mitro-cl

Well there's no turning back now. After nubbin the Cohiba I fired up the Avo 22 that smokinj... err.. I mean Devil Dog Inc. bombed me with.

The Avo 22 is unbelievable. I didn't even think a cigar could taste like this. Very unique and wonderful.


----------



## Huskysibe

Last night I had a Don Bubba. Its a Cigar a fellow from Peoria Illinois has made for him, I got it in a sampler pack I ordered from him a couple months back. Wasnt what the Dr ordered, I think I will go with the La Flor Dominicana tonight. 

Billy


----------



## belicosos

Just fired up a Tatuaje Noellas. Just right for the morning!


----------



## mitro-cl

Well I'm continuing the "day of decadence" with a Litto Gomez Small Batch #2. If I could find anything bad to say about this cigar I'd be amazed.


----------



## thisone326

oliva o bold torp


----------



## stlcards

mitro said:


> I dunno whats up with me today, but I'm in the mood to just smoke my best stuff. I'm smoking a nice old Cohiba Siglo III right now. Yum.


I'm with you Mike. Had an Anejo #46 this afternoon and getting ready to fire up a Monte #2 ISOM. I can definitely tell it's almost time to go. I've hit all my objectives and now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

A Dark Sumatra


----------



## ylo2na

Havent read the threads but had a Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion last night and it was wonderful....right now, Cigars International has a mega-sampler for $39.99. Havent smoked the rest of the sampler other than the Celebracion, but, if they are the least little bit like it, it is a mega buy. Bought me a bundle! Sale is off tonight at midnight, 04/08/2008 E.S.Time
Best,


----------



## zion698

A tasty Oliva Serie G maduro for lunch.


----------



## mitro-cl

Well I wasn't sure if I wanted to go with a fourth or not, but I couldn't resist. 

I'm smoking a Pepin Cuban Classic Lancero (from the Pepin Lancero sampler). Fantastic of course. I love Black labels and I love lanceros, so whats not to like? 

It is a bit fresh though. The draw is a little tight and the flavors aren't as developed as some of my older Cuban Classics. In a year or 2 these will be stellar.


----------



## Wingon

My first cigar in two weeks today (I got meself an airway infection. Not good to be smoking, I guessed). A ISOM Hoyo de Monterrey of some sort. Not sure which one, I got this in a bomb. 

It was okay. A bit too mild, actually, and I rarely feel that way. I guess I'm getting more resistant to cigar. Got a few hints of coffee and ceder. 

I also had a tiny nip of Bache-Gabrielsen champagne cognac, made only for Norway. It was good. 

Why the cognac? I'm getting a tax refund because I paid to much last year. A good 1400 bucks for summer. Hurrah!


----------



## belicosos

I am trying a my first Corona Extra Habano by Elogio. Starts real tasty and I'm only 1/4 an inch into it! Looking forward to the finish.


----------



## Lok17

mitro said:


> I dunno whats up with me today, but I'm in the mood to just smoke my best stuff.


Well it is Tuesday afterall!!!


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my first padron 64 maduro, really think its a great cigar all around but just didnt excite me that much, didnt really leave me wanting more, maybe its thats nic zing that i dont like as much as some others do


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/8/2008: 

CFO Graffiti Robusto
Padron 3000
CFO #7 Reserva


----------



## Jason Brown

Finally starting to warm up here so I enjoyed a Camacho Corojo Rothschild tonight. It had some minor burn issues but all in all a tasty cigar.


----------



## cigardaddyo

Tonight was a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## boomerd35

At lunch had an Ego. That was a very nice smoke. Tonight had a Perdomo Habano Corojo Toro. Also very enjoyable.


----------



## GreySmoke

Tonight was a Don Lino Africa Robusto - Gotta say it's a fav.


----------



## thisone326

oliva O maduro


----------



## zion698

Another tasty RP Sungrown.


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished an LGC Reserva Figurado - Flechas Especial Maduro - excellent smoke! Strong but smooth, good flavor from start to nub. A little tight on the initial draw but quickly improved. Typical LGC quality construction - even burn, no touch-ups for entire two hours. Will definitely be picking up a few more of these.


----------



## brightpaths

I had a delicious Padron 1964 Anniversary Monarca! That was a great smoke. 

I hope everyone's Wednesday is a fine one.

Be well,
Don


----------



## kevink868

Arturo Fuente King B. Meh.


----------



## amateurke

MC n°5, my morning cigar!


----------



## boxer757

I am sitting out on the balcony drinking coffee, working on my philosophy paper and I just sparked up an OWR Maduro.


----------



## Doogie

boxer757 said:


> I am sitting out on the balcony drinking coffee, working on my philosophy paper and I just sparked up an OWR Maduro.


thats a nice smoke Matt. I'm getting ready to do the same, I'll be smoking a RP#4 corojo.


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a Carlos Torano Virtuoso. Very good smoke I must say. First in a few smokes where I literally had NO burn issues.


----------



## boxer757

doogie466 said:


> thats a nice smoke Matt. I'm getting ready to do the same, I'll be smoking a RP#4 corojo.


Yeah I am definitely enjoying it. I'm not usually much of a morning smoker but it just felt like the thing to do this morning 

Hope that RP #4 treats you right!


----------



## mitro-cl

Smoking my first Ego Trip. Its a very interesting cigar. I'm getting many different flavors from it, I'm just not sure I like those flavors. Very complex and great construction though. I'd definitely like to smoke another.


----------



## chinomalo

mhlatke said:


> Just finished an LGC Reserva Figurado - Flechas Especial Maduro - excellent smoke! Strong but smooth, good flavor from start to nub. A little tight on the initial draw but quickly improved. Typical LGC quality construction - even burn, no touch-ups for entire two hours. Will definitely be picking up a few more of these.


Those are great!

I usually smoke the LGC Res. Select. De Lujos (say that 10 X's fast)

Anyways, you are right.. Great construction and all the above..


----------



## ytford

La Aroma De Cuba and a glass of Hakushu (Japanese) Single Malt.


----------



## chinomalo

brightpaths said:


> I had a delicious Padron 1964 Anniversary Monarca! That was a great smoke.
> 
> I hope everyone's Wednesday is a fine one.
> 
> Be well,
> Don


You blessed man.. Those are great, except I burned my last one about 8 months ago..

At least you enjoyed it.. Great smoke indeedy..


----------



## chinomalo

ytford said:


> La Aroma De Cuba and a glass of Hakushu (Japanese) Single Malt.


Oishii desu ne..


----------



## ytford

chinomalo said:


> Oishii desu ne..


So desu ne


----------



## chinomalo

San Cristobal Clasico last night.. Just right for me.. Great right off the torch.. Great strong tobacco flavor, perfect burn, and tons of aromatic smoke..

Had sweetened tea (had to work), but would have been better with Lag. 16..

Tonight, Illusione MK!!


----------



## boxer757

ytford said:


> La Aroma De Cuba and a glass of Hakushu (Japanese) Single Malt.


Haha for a minute I was like "Damn it is 9 in the morning!" 
But then I looked over at your info and took the timezone into account


----------



## chinomalo

boxer757 said:


> Haha for a minute I was like "Damn it is 9 in the morning!"
> But then I looked over at your info and took the timezone into account


Haha!! He is just chillin right now.. Most Japanese I know don't get home until around 4 am in the morning.. Whats bad is that they have to back to work leaving around 7 am.. Day after day..

Most of them are men in their 40's (some younger women, too)..

All in a days work they tell me..

:brick:


----------



## belicosos

If I move to Japan I can drink earlier!!!!!!!:imconfused:


----------



## luckyfitz13

mmmmmm Joya De Nic Antanio (spelling?) like walking on air.......or shooting up some good old home made C17H17NO(C2H3O2)2


----------



## chinomalo

belicosos said:


> If I move to Japan I can drink earlier!!!!!!!:imconfused:


You can drink anytime.. They are off the hook there..:biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo

luckyfitz13 said:


> mmmmmm Joya De Nic Antanio (spelling?) like walking on air.......or shooting up some good old home made C17H17NO(C2H3O2)2


WOW!! Is it the same?:baffled:


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid's® been looking at the last Cuban Trinidad Robusto Extra from 1994 for the past three months... Since I'm off today (and Mrs. Squid® is working) I think this will be the thing for 10:30 AM... <G>


----------



## Doogie

belicosos said:


> If I move to Japan I can drink earlier!!!!!!!:imconfused:


its 5 o'clock somewhere:biggrin:


----------



## Doogie

for my club meeting tonight La Aurora preferidos 1903 ruby.


----------



## belicosos

Mr. Squid®, you should enjoy the Trinidad and I will join you with my Ramon AP, since my wife is working and I'm off as well! Life is good! Cheers!:whoohoo:


----------



## silentjon

Last night after I finally finished my taxes, I had a Tatuaje Unico.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

hemingway short story during morning commute...


----------



## Architeuthis

belicosos said:


> Mr. Squid®, you should enjoy the Trinidad and I will join you with my Ramon AP, since my wife is working and I'm off as well! Life is good! Cheers!:whoohoo:


Perhaps we need a new sub-section for this thread titled: "When the Cat's Away The Mice Shall Play!" -=OR=- "How you can convince yer spouse that a thousand bucks worth of seegars is better than getting yer house painted!" <G>


----------



## belicosos

I like... "How you can convince yer spouse that a thousand bucks worth of seegars is better than getting yer house painted!"...They don't understand! I don't get it! This Ramon is Yummy by the way, still working on it!


----------



## koolhandk

I had a connecticut nub...very good AM smoke.


----------



## Huskysibe

Rocky Patel Signature Series.....My first Rocky and I love it!!!!

Billy


----------



## ezmoney5150

I'm on vacation this week so it's premium all day. After golf this morning I smoked a Perdomo Habano Corojo Presidente. This Afternoon I smoked a Oliva Series V Figurado. For my after dinner smoke I had a LFD Double Ligero 600.

Long Live Litto.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4//9/2008:

DPG Blue Generosos
CFO #7 Reserva


----------



## JonDot

Had a La Flor DL earlier.Right now I am enjoying a Partagas Short ISOM.


----------



## sofaman

Today was a good day this morning I had a Illusione 68 this afternoon out on the deck I had a VSG Enchantment. After dinner I had a LGC Serie R Maduro. And tonight I had a Illusione 88


----------



## Webmeister

Been smoking pipe all day, so tonight it was time for a great cigar. Cooked up some 4-star chicken Pad Thai and smoking an Illusione mk as my after-dinner treat. Excellent way to wind down the day!


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Hoyo De Monterrey - reminesanct of a bolivar


----------



## Bigfoot

Smoked a Padron 80th Natural and I must say it was great, much better than the Maduro in my humble opinion.


----------



## boxer757

Bigfoot said:


> Smoked a Padron 80th Natural and I must say it was great, much better than the Maduro in my humble opinion.


I have not seen the natural 80th, I didn't even know they made it in the natural! Any online retailers that carry them as singles?


----------



## Bigfoot

tobacco road in Arlington off of cooper has them


----------



## boxer757

Bigfoot said:


> tobacco road in Arlington off of cooper has them


Great I know exactly where that is, I'll have to swing by. Thanks Brian!


----------



## Ceedee

Perhaps in a few days, I will be able to find an 80th and join in on the experience! 

CD


----------



## boxer757

Ceedee said:


> Perhaps in a few days, I will be able to find an 80th and join in on the experience!
> 
> CD


Speaking for the maduro, having smoked 2, it is everything I expect a cigar to be, it was phenomenal both times. If the natural is better then I am gunna flip!


----------



## boomerd35

Camacho 10th anniversary. It was very good- can't wait to smoke more.


----------



## silentjon

Last night, I had a Graycliff Crystal. I wasn't that impressed with it.


----------



## degarbie

Gurkha Doble Maduro Robusto, gifted to me by Ray (threecrazychefs). What a great, flavourful smoke! I had some issues with wrapper cracking at the end but it was a great smoke, perfect burn and strong but flavourful.


----------



## aljrka

boomerd35 said:


> Camacho 10th anniversary. It was very good- can't wait to smoke more.


You need to open up that wallet and buy a box!! I did and best investment this month on a box besides my San Cristobal Guajira's!


----------



## Old Town Cigars

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006! One of my all time favorites. WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl

My first Natural by Drew Estate. I received it in a pif, and going by size I think it was an Elixir 5-50. 

I must say it was a very tasty, non acridic smoke that I thouroughly enjoyed! For me, it had a Perdomo ESV type taste. And Perdomo ESVs are in my regular rotation. I think I'll look for a 5er somewhere to do more 'research'. I may have found a another tasty stick too add to my regular rotation.


----------



## zion698

Had my last Indian Tabac Cameroon ... these have just been a pain in the @$$. Every last one had a terrible burn and cracking wrapper. I'll stick to my Camacho Selects.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie

I had a cherry villager. But with the news that I got into grad school, I must pick something fancy!


----------



## alanf

Petite_Flavored_Sweetie said:


> I had a cherry villager. But with the news that I got into grad school, I must pick something fancy!


I would hope so.  Congratulations on getting into grad school. I really enjoyed my grad school studies. What would you consider a celebration cigar?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I just had a Lito Gomez Chisel point. Great smoke. The first inch was kind of blahhh and the wrapper split about 2 1/2 inch up. I figured a paid about 10 for that cigar so I fought through it. Once I got past the split, the flavors came to life. Great smoke during the middle 50 %. I left the last 2 inches bcuz it lost its flavor again. But all in all, a good smoke.....


----------



## Scrippsflyer-cl

Gave the cohiba red dot a shot this am and had to go directly to a padron 2000 maduro to make amends to my palette .


----------



## chinomalo

sofaman said:


> Today was a good day this morning I had a Illusione 68 this afternoon out on the deck I had a VSG Enchantment. After dinner I had a LGC Serie R Maduro. And tonight I had a Illusione 88


It sure was a 'great' day!! Those all make my mouth water!!


----------



## chinomalo

Bigfoot said:


> Smoked a Padron 80th Natural and I must say it was great, much better than the Maduro in my humble opinion.


Dang, I should of picked some naturals up too.. Oh well, maddies it is.. My pockets are broke!


----------



## ylo2na

went a little nuts tonight....CAO Gold, Oliva Serie V double robusto, and finishing up a giant Indios puros. All good smokes, but am not sure of the order I smoked them!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## luckyfitz13

*BigFoot*



Bigfoot said:


> tobacco road in Arlington off of cooper has them


A CAO fan huh, neer tried the America, but i can not get enough of the Brazilia, and would like to try their Vision, but as a poor college kid, i am forced to wait until funds rebound lol, any CAOs you might recommend?
Oh and i like the name by the way! (not a joke) :biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo

Only had time for a RP Sungrown petit corona.. Still an hour smoke and all that a good-great stick should be..


----------



## JohnR

I did an Oliva medley tonight. The Serie O I pulled out was not quite up to par with the rest in the box. This one was a little bit off. I followed that up with a Serie G. I've been nursing this toro for almost an hour and a half. No re-lights.


----------



## boomerd35

CAO America Potomac and a Don Pepin Blue today. Both were good but both had a little ammonia to them.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am having a Oliva Serie V Lancero with Killer Beans. The day is off to a great start!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a couple 5 Vegas shorty's last night while watching the NHL playoffs.
They went very well with the Bell's Java stout I was drinking - t'was a good combo eh!


----------



## degarbie

Indian Tabac Fire double Corona....so far, great smoke. Very subtle flavours.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Maduro. 

I think I finally got my work humi to optimum performance. This stick had much thicker smoke, was slightly more tender than before, and tasted even better than the last one I smoked at work.


----------



## Huskysibe

Da Vinci Mona Lisa.....Ehhh its ok,not my favorite


----------



## Old Town Cigars

Finishing Aurora 100 Anos Churchill. Fantastic cigar that made this cloudy cold Friday more tolerable. :angry:


----------



## boxer757

I am going to meet my buddy at the b&m here in a bit. I know I want a Padron 64 but do I want maduro or natural? hmmmmmm


----------



## boomerd35

RP Sun Grown Toro at lunch. Smoother than usual.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/11/2008: 

So far I have smoked the following: 
Habana Leon Robusto
CFO #7 Reserva
J. Fuego Gran Corojo #1
AF Don Carlos Belicosso (15 months in the tank)

On the drive home, I will most likely smoke another CFO #7 Reserva


----------



## cruisin66stang

I smoked a Graycliff Double Espresso last night around midnight in the hot tub. This was an excellent cigar with coffee and dark chocolate flavors. It was smooth but definitely a fuller flavor cigar. I really enjoyed this cigar and want to thank Bullbreed for giving this to me at Robustos a couples of weeks ago.


----------



## Network13

Well, being that I just put my girl on the fastest plane to NC, I'm enjoying my 2 weeks worth of man cave. 1st with a big ol' Vigilante by RP, then with a Vintage RP 1990 Toro. Think I'll probably have a MAXX freak after my dinner. Then again, I do have some CAO Americas that have been callin' my name.


----------



## Network13

BagfullofPings, you just sealed the deal. I was gifted a pair of Reserva #7's a few weeks back. Think I'll have so give one a whirl tonight.


----------



## ylo2na

am about three sheets to the wind because I paired my "right now favorite" Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion to my "all time" favorite drink, "Dirty Mother". Both are holding up well...as for me, only fell asleep once, but got right back on the pony and am enjoying both to the nth degree. Forgive an "old schooler" a very slight slip in the dipstick on a Friday evening.
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## htown

JLDUDE12345 is coming over and we are going to smoke our first God of Fire Carlito 2005.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having a Tat Zona Del Este with a HC Majito life is good!!!


----------



## Eyedoc2020

Just finished an Oliva Serie G Robusto. Seems to be my go to, everyday cigar as of late. I love these things right now. Great cigar at an excellent price for an everyday smoke.


----------



## JonDot

Smoked 3 today.1 right after the other.Started with a LFD Double Ligero Chisel,then Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto.Finished with a LFD Chiselito.


----------



## Network13

ylo2na said:


> am about three sheets to the wind because I paired my "right now favorite" Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion to my "all time" favorite drink, "Dirty Mother". Both are holding up well...as for me, only fell asleep once, but got right back on the pony and am enjoying both to the nth degree. Forgive an "old schooler" a very slight slip in the dipstick on a Friday evening.
> Best,
> Ylo2na


Werd!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

JonDot said:


> Smoked 3 today.1 right after the other.Started with a LFD Double Ligero Chisel,then Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto.*Finished with a LFD Chiselito*.


The Chiselito as good as its big brother? Does it come in the Maduro?

Had a RyJ Reserva Real tonight out of the testerdor. Was a first. Very mild cigar. Flavor didn't come out until the finish, and by then it was too little too late.


----------



## thisone326

RP Decade robusto. writing up a review...i'll post the link when i finish


----------



## JonDot

Toasted Coastie said:


> The Chiselito as good as its big brother? Does it come in the Maduro?
> 
> Had a RyJ Reserva Real tonight out of the testerdor. Was a first. Very mild cigar. Flavor didn't come out until the finish, and by then it was too little too late.


The Chiselito is a double Ligero also.I think it is actually stronger than its big brother.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I stopped by Barclay Rex looking for something to smoke and decided to try the Savinelli Nicaragua Reserve (robusto).


----------



## thisone326

RP Decade review: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17711


----------



## GreySmoke

Network13 said:


> Well, being that I just put my girl on the fastest plane to NC, I'm enjoying my 2 weeks worth of man cave. 1st with a big ol' Vigilante by RP, then with a Vintage RP 1990 Toro. Think I'll probably have a MAXX freak after my dinner. Then again, I do have some CAO Americas that have been callin' my name.


Want to meet me down in Miami Sat or Sunday. I'm in Vero beach tonight and will be going down to Calle Ocho tomorrow for a Mega herfing weekend. Plan on going to all the MFG's and every cigar store there. Drinking as much cuban coffee as my system can take and taking in the cuban qzine....PM me if you want to join me for a day!


----------



## tuelle

Ghurka Legend. My first. Incredible burn. Tasty medium smoke. I like this.


----------



## GreySmoke

Drivin down from my week at a client in Jacksonville to Litte Havana, Miami I had a ITC 10th Anni 1.5 hours of smooth - no relights no fallen ash, wow. In my room in Vero Beach now and just finished a Graycliff Double Espresso (top 5 cigars) along with a glass of Noval Tawny Porto, Quinta Do Noval's cheep non-vintage stuff but from of the best Port producers since 1715!!! Mitro you should get some at $<20 a 750ml bottle - Pretty sure you will like.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying the hell out of a Perdomo Lot 23 maddy robusto watching the Wild playoff hockey game. Such a solid, consistant smoke for the price!


----------



## LkyLindy

Had a RP Old World MAduro--

An ok smoke-started slow-nice finish--Maybe an 87


----------



## smh0768

enjoyed an unbanded hand-rolled from a guantanamera roller that was at the b&m a month or so ago and an el mejor espresso tonight, while the wife had a padron #2000 and a 5 vegas gold.

TASTY all the way around!


----------



## threecrazychefs

I had an Indian Tabac Cuban Corojo and a Rocky Patel Sun grown. The IT had been in my box for over a year and was very nice, slightly spicy. The sun grown was good as well.


----------



## ytford

Gurhka Gengis Kahn this evening with a Laphroaig quarter cask single malt.


----------



## chinomalo

Padron #35 Maddie.. Spicy at first and mellowed perfectly down to the burnt fingertips bottom..


----------



## Huskysibe

I enjoyed a La Flor Dominicana Ligero L 400, what a nice smoke! Was a refreshing followup to the Da Vinci I tried earlier in the day that I couldnt finish.


----------



## cruisin66stang

I plan to go Cigar Cigar tonight and listen to Lil Terry Rogers and the Blues Birds. I heard them last time they were at Cigar Cigar and they are great. Not sure what I'll be smoking yet but it will be good. Anyone else in the Houston area can go. There is usually a small cover fee.


----------



## GreySmoke

I am sitting in Versailles ejoying garlic soup after finishing a cameroon perfecto at Titan de Bronze started the day with a purios idios reserve maxima corona followed by an rp owr corojo beli what a great start to the day.


----------



## JonDot

Getting ready to fire up the first of the day.A Partagas Short.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Started my week off today with a lunch of pasta carbonara from a new Italian restuarant nearby and a Beck's non-alcoholic beer. It's such a beautiful day I decided to follow that up with a La Aurora 1495 Series robusto for a walk in the woods with my yellow lab Muddy. We relaxed on the back deck to finish my smoke and decided I'd continue the pleasure. So, I'm going to grind up some Dean's Beans Nicaraguan French Roast and go back to my deck with my first LFD ever a Double Ligero. Hope you B/SOTL have a day just as nice.


----------



## Roosterthomas

- a Double Ligero Chisel Maduro. 

Better pack a lunch!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Wingon

I'm at my parents' this weekend, so no cigars for me. But I'm watching the grand opening of the Norwegian Operahouse and imagine I'm smoking a CAO Cameroon. I've only had one of those before, but it was great. I need to get more soon. 

(Yes, I'm taking a break because the Prime Minister is speaking, and I'm no fan of his labour party or his Goverment. They actually want to not show tobacco products in any store because of minors. Like children are going to know what tobacco is. Hmpf.)


----------



## GreySmoke

I'm smoking a don kiki brown with Alberto of Cuban Crafters and Jorge Salazar right now!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Defiance by Xikar - I was actually surprised by this cigar. Pretty good flavor.
Check out what Stogie Review had to say about it, then check it out for yourself:

http://www.************.com/04/04/2008/defiance-cigars-by-xikar/

http://www.defiancealliance.org/


----------



## maduromojo-cl

roosterthomas said:


> - a Double Ligero Chisel Maduro.
> 
> Better pack a lunch!!! Enjoy!


Well it almost was a perfect day. I thought I had a Chisel Maduro in my humi but it wasn't. Says Double Ligero on the band but it wasn't a chisel or dark enough to be an LFD Maduro. 

Time to go shopping! :biggrin:

(btw some fancy smoking locations on here today. Cool.)


----------



## Habana-cl

Had a NUb Habano Torpedo today. Tasty the jury is still out if it is better than the NUb cameroon I had though. Flint


----------



## thisone326

2 and prolly another later tonight

leaf and ale has an aged Honduran bundle so i picked some up. pretty fantastic, smooth, tasty, worth the $35 for a bundle.

also had a serie v lancero


----------



## chinomalo

GreySmoke said:


> I am sitting in Versailles ejoying garlic soup after finishing a cameroon perfecto at Titan de Bronze started the day with a purios idios reserve maxima corona followed by an rp owr corojo beli what a great start to the day.


Sounds like you are having a great time!! Great pics, too.. Enjoy!


----------



## chinomalo

Kicking it with my homies tonight!! Illusione CG4 and a DPG Delicias. Maybe a third, too.. Thats gonna be an MK! Great smoking weather in Cali!

I'm gonna try and snake my boy's Hennessey XO tonight!!


----------



## cybervee-cl

Started out the day with an RP Vintage 90', followed up with a Perdomo Lot 23. All in all a very good day!


----------



## chinomalo

changed my mind, illusione f9, fuente hemi sig, and illusione 88 all with eagle rare 10th


----------



## kevink868

Padron 1926 No. 6 (M) before settling in to watch the fights.


----------



## boomerd35

kevink868 said:


> Padron 1926 No. 6 (M) before settling in to watch the fights.


I had one of these tonight also. My first 26- I wasn't disappointed. Also had a MB2 as Patefengreen and I hung out with mphilipp, Incognito, and his wife. Very nice evening of smokes and good friends.


----------



## laplhroaig

I started with a Rocky Patel FUSION paired with a hefty snifter full of good ol' Hennessey.
took a break had a pizza, then finished with a Rocky Patel Connecticut with a couple bottles of Pacifico Cerveza - PERFECT blend of CRISPNESS.


----------



## Andy

gurka double maduro


----------



## stlcards

I had an Alex Bradley Traditional (I think) yesterday morning. My B&M said he had just gotten they and was giving them out. Followed it up with a Nub Cameroon 358 last night. Both were really good.


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

Actually smoked this last night just got in too late to post it. The Kinky Friedman Texas ******. Was actually suprised by this one. Picked up two for me and dad to smoke around the campfire after the BBQ. Flavor profile was a little on the mild side and definitely tasted the honduran filler. Burn was excellent, all in all a good after BBQ smoke.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Camacho Maduro


----------



## Paint

I am smoking a Arganese torpedo, very nice


----------



## cubanito

Smoked an EO 601 Black Label Robusto last night.


----------



## Paint

*601*



cubanito said:


> Smoked an EO 601 Black Label Robusto last night.


how was it ?:huh:


----------



## thisone326

if arsenal wins today: Ashton VSG
if arsenal lose: vodka


----------



## karmaz00

i like that...umm had a fonseca delicias for breakfast with some coffee. very pleasent smoke


----------



## GreySmoke

1st cigar of Miami day two a Top Cigars Maddi Beli - smooth citrus and sweet wood/cedar notes.


----------



## zion698

Had a Coronado by La Flor (double corona) and a Camacho Maduro (perfecto) so far today. The Coronado is a staple cigar of mine. :dribble:


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying an Illusione ~cg4~ with a fine cuppa joe on this wonderful Sunday afternoon. My first smoke in about 2 weeks (since some oral surgery) and man is it good to be back in the saddle! 

CD


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Had a Nub Connecticut 464T with coffee this morning. Pretty flavorful for this wrapper type, I usually don't like a Conn. wrapper.


----------



## elmomac

Saturday I had a Oliva G Maduro with coffee for breakfast, a Villager Import between Vollyball Tourney games, a Fonseca Cubano Ltd after dinner and a Partaga D4 during the Nascar race. What a great day for cigars!!

Today I started with a Graycliff Double Espresso and coffee OMG what a smoke!! Thanks Brian Hewitt for gifting me this stick. Next up...hmm gonna have to see what I haven't tried before or in a while.


----------



## chrisguinther

Yesterday I had an Illusione 4/2G. Today I smoked a Sancho Panza Belicoso.


----------



## ylo2na

am smoking two of my current favorites right now....Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion and Ovation Cameroon by Alec Bradley. Some day I am going to take the time and analyze these two and why I like them so much, but for now, I would recommend them both very highly, especially for the nifty taste and price. You can get the Ovation on Cigar International for $39.95/bundle and Joya's are on Cigar Bid quite a bit. I will make this offer to any Cigar Live member...if you buy and dont like them, I will buy them from you, no questions asked. Just PM me!!! I dont think you will be disappointed with either for taste, burn, price, and overall appearance of both sticks. Cant recommend them enough based upon my PALATE!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## JonDot

Had a Tat Nobles to start.Now I am smoking a Greycliff Double Exspresso.


----------



## elmomac

Just finished up a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970. It was a wonderfull full body with great taste. Paired it with a Yeungling Black & Tan. Now to plan dinner and another smoke.


----------



## Lighthouse

Just finished up a DPG Black Label 1979 figurado...an excellent stick for hanging out on the patio watching the sun begin to set!


----------



## Huskysibe

Camacho, great smoke BTW


----------



## GreySmoke

Finished the day with a Padilla Miami Lancero (see Miami Day two thread for the rest)


----------



## boxer757

Just got back from the b&m where I dropped in to catch the last bit of the Masters and smoke a Padron 1964 Principe


----------



## D.Lobo

A few weeks ago I had some dental work done so today I took my taste buds out for a test run. I had a Perdomo Hab Corojo with a coke, and all was well.


----------



## JohnR

I am having to earn my keep at work again...ended up working extra hours this weekend. But that is not to say that I didn't get some John-time. I started my "workday" with a Camacho 1962. I don't think that cigar is really that great...it just comes across as being a little unbalanced and a little crude. I'm curious what you all think.

Tonight I am "unclenching" with a couple of cigars. First up this evening was an oldie but goodie, a plain ole H Upmann. I had a hard time deciphering exactly what it is, but it seemed to be an Indonesian sumatra-like wrapper of some sort. It started off great, got a little off in flavor in the middle, then good again at the last third. I am wrapping up an Oliva Serie G. I might go for a short fourth cigar if I feel like I can keep my eyes open long enough.


----------



## serenomike

Smoking a stick called old school cigars. Huge ring gauge, good burn, pretty damn cheap(4 bucks I think) good taste, good everyday smoke. I wish it was a olivia v though, B&M was all out and I don't like using internet stores because I support them.


----------



## WarHorse

Tonight is a CAO Cameroon. I'm a little surprised...I thought this cigar would have a little more strength than what it does from what I've heard from others. A bit too mild for my taste and seems to be over powered by the Jameson that it's paired with. NIce construction, good volume of smoke and even burn, though.


----------



## stlcards

Had a Tat East Coast tonight, excellent smoke.


----------



## boomerd35

JohnRider said:


> I started my "workday" with a Camacho 1962. I don't think that cigar is really that great...it just comes across as being a little unbalanced and a little crude. I'm curious what you all think.


I can agree with that. Most of the Camachos taste a little "crude" to me. But we got a sampler bunch of the 1962's at a good price, so I think they're probably worth the price. And hopefully with some age they will smooth out a little bit.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/13/2008: 

DPG Blue Generosos
CFO #7 Reserva
Camacho Corojo Gigante
CFO Graffiti Robusto


----------



## m69c44

Jason how are these CFO Graffiti Robusto


----------



## boxer757

I am sitting out on the balcony with a Graffiti toro (at least i think it is a toro...) I smoked a robusto friday night and found it to be a pretty decent stick, it produced a large amount of smoke which I really like and had a nice medium-full flavor leaning more on the medium side.

Only about 1/2 inch into the Graffiti tonight and so far my only complaints are some minor burn issues, cant seem to fix a couple runs it has even though I gave it a nice even light, we will see if they even out.

Also when I recieved my 9 pack sampler there was one robusto that was losing its wrapper pretty bad and when I picked this one up out of the humi part of its wrapper was peeling away though I fixed it rather easily with a little spit...

Pleased with the flavor so far it is a nice medium-full, I can see where the Tat brown label comparison is coming from, though it is not _that_ good.. Loving the volume of thick white smoke I'm getting from this cigar.

I'm going to go grab a Shiner Bock to pair it with and see how it goes...


----------



## boxer757

Also I forgot to mention last nights smoke...

Fired up a Hemmingway Maduro, a.k.a. the Untold Story

This was my first one and I bought it around Christmas time. The first half worried me a bit, it just wasn't living up to my expectations, tasted like any other Fuente maduro I'd had and I was looking for something special due to the rarity and price.

However by the last 1/3 I was definately impressed. I didn't want it to end, picked up a nice subtle spice and just a really rich, well-rounded flavor. That bad boy took me 2 hours to smoke and the last hour I really enjoyed.


----------



## smh0768

ended the night last night with a gurkha vintage shaggy. haven't had a bad shaggy yet.


----------



## smh0768

nothing to see here...move along


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday, I had a CAO Brazilia Gol, a Seijas Signature Series Robusto, a Graycliff Double Espresso, a Partagas Series D #4, a San Cristobal La Punta and a El Rey Demundo Choix Supreme.


----------



## boomerd35

silentjon said:


> Yesterday, I had a CAO Brazilia Gol, a Seijas Signature Series Robusto, a Graycliff Double Espresso, a Partagas Series D #4, a San Cristobal La Punta and a El Rey Demundo Choix Supreme.


Wow. That's a lot of good smokes in one day.


----------



## mitro-cl

I'm smoking an Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente robusto. Its good. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## chinomalo

CG4 and MK.. What can I say.. I wish there was a way to get the smoke from both of them at the same time..


----------



## Huskysibe

La Aurora Maduro Sun Grown..............Heaven!!!


----------



## JonDot

LFD Chiselito


----------



## D.Lobo

This evening i had a DPG cuban classic which was outstanding!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Oliva Serie G while sitting at the new Golden Leaf in St. Paul watchin the Wild game.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/14/2008:

Tatuaje VI
DPG Cuban Classic
CFP #7 Reserva


----------



## boomerd35

Also had a Tatuaje VI and followed up with a 601 Green label


----------



## MetallibamA

Last night started with an Illusione cg:4 before dinner, and a Cuaba Generoso afterward, with just about two fingers of Laphroaig 15 year old single malt.

Life was good.

Not sure what tonight will bring, but it's looking like a Fuente night: Anejo or Chateau sungrown.

Reg


----------



## Doogie

going to a new B&M today. I'm sure I'll pick something good.:biggrin:


----------



## happy1

Had a Padilla Habana robusto last night,tasty as hell,smoking a San Cristobal as I type this


----------



## degarbie

I had a Gurkha Expedition Churchill on Sunday, really flavourful rock solid burn and construction and no cracks whatsoever.


----------



## mhlatke

Last night was a busy night - started w/a Perdomo Inmenso maddie (good medium maddie - but damn it's huge), followed by a Petrus church (surprised me - mellow taste, even burn, great draw) and ended w/a CAO Italia (a nice change of pace from my usual Brazilias).


----------



## cybervee-cl

CAO L'Anniversarie Cameroon

Nice lunch time at work smoke.


----------



## alanf

I'm hoping to get a cigar in tonight. I've had this cold going on for a couple of weeks or so, so I haven't even been able to think about smoking a cigar. I'm not 100% yet but I'm really in the mood for a cigar. It might have something to do with the 60+ degree weather outside. I usually like my cigars on the strong side but I'm thinking something milder, just in case... What do you think?


----------



## D.Lobo

This afternoon I met several friends at a local B&M and purchased a few smokes and enjoyed a robusto La Gloria Cubana.


----------



## aCIDhEAD

for lunch today...

Perdomo Habano, Corojo with cold bottle of ozarka natural spring water..

yea, it was good:biggrin:


----------



## degarbie

Rocky Patel Nording, they just keep getting better with age.


----------



## smh0768

San Cristobal Guajiro - if only i could afford this to be my go-to smoke...


----------



## JonDot

Just finished an Arganese Chairman Maduro.


----------



## Truck Guy

Just a good 'ol R y J Reserva Real Churchill. One of my favorites.


----------



## JohnR

Truck Guy said:


> Just a good 'ol R y J Reserva Real Churchill. One of my favorites.


There ya go! I like those too. Nice tasting smoke...kinda underrated in my opinion.


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a Perdomo reserve Cameroon. I'm really disenchanted with cameroons for some reason. I just can't find one I like.


----------



## thisone326

Oliva O Maduro


----------



## BrianEE93

triplezero24 said:


> I'm really disenchanted with cameroons for some reason. I just can't find one I like.


Same here!


----------



## JohnR

triplezero24 said:


> I had a Perdomo reserve Cameroon. I'm really disenchanted with cameroons for some reason. I just can't find one I like.


I think the La Aurora 1495 Connoisseur Collection Cameroon is probably one of the best cammies I have run into. I believe it has that '94 Cameroon wrapper. Don't bid against me, but there are some on Cbid. :eeek:


----------



## baba

I had an Oliva G - Very good cigar - Looks like I'll need a box for my humi


----------



## iloveclmore

JohnRider said:


> I think the La Aurora 1495 Connoisseur Collection Cameroon is probably one of the best cammies I have run into. I believe it has that '94 Cameroon wrapper. Don't bid against me, but there are some on Cbid. :eeek:


I won't. I can't afford any more cigars for awhile.


----------



## JohnR

triplezero24 said:


> I won't. I can't afford any more cigars for awhile.


Me too! Heather just hooked me up with a box of ITC 10. But, darn it, I deserve it.


----------



## Lighthouse

JohnRider said:


> Me too! Heather just hooked me up with a box of ITC 10. But, darn it, I deserve it.


Which did you get?


----------



## JohnR

Lighthouse said:


> Which did you get?


Box of torpedoes. yum!


----------



## aracos-cl

Diablo Pimiento... Not a bad little smoke


----------



## MetallibamA

I was wrong, wasn't a Fuente night after all.

Had an Arganese Connecticut Ambassador and a Perdomo reserve Connecticut

Good smokes.

Reg


----------



## Lighthouse

JohnRider said:


> Box of torpedoes. yum!


I agree GREAT call!! The toro's are pretty good too, but I think I like the torpedo best.


----------



## JohnR

Lighthouse said:


> I agree GREAT call!! The toro's are pretty good too, but I think I like the torpedo best.


As a matter of fact, that is the first cigar I was smoking (thanks to mtmouse) the day I was at Kenny da' Kings.


----------



## chinomalo

Hit that CG4.. It was good, but got carried away.. Shoulda kept in the humi longer (5 days now)..

Thinking about a San Cristobal Church..


----------



## silentjon

Last night, I had a RP Sun Grown Toro. I haven't had one of these in awhile.


----------



## ylo2na

Ceedee said:


> Me, well I am starting off the day with a Roxor Robusto Maduro. It's cold as hell outside (40's ? frig!) and I am in the sun with a nice cup of Killer Beans. The smoke is starting off VERY nice, with hints of leather and some spicey. TONS of smoke and it has a short but sweet finish. Loving it so far....
> 
> [update] ... about half way through this stick and I am LOVING it! Really good tobacco taste with the leather and woodiness that I would have expected. The maduro wrapper is sweet and makes for some creamy smoke...
> 
> CD


Little chilly here this morning in Tampa (well, it is!!!) and I started off the day with a RP Edge Lite while sipping on Cafe Bustelo, cafe con leche style! All seems right with the world right now, relatively speaking that is!
Best, 
ylo2na


----------



## zion698

Had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 to start the morning.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

I'm sitting here in a shop close to me... sorta (im live in da woods) And have been staring at this unbanded smoke in my case. I have ZERO clue what it is. The ash is pitch black. Clean looking. Awesome taste. And I'm irked cause I dont know what it is!!! GRRR


----------



## amateurke

CGAR Girl said:


> I'm sitting here in a shop close to me... sorta (im live in da woods) And have been staring at this unbanded smoke in my case. I have ZERO clue what it is. The ash is pitch black. Clean looking. Awesome taste. And I'm irked cause I dont know what it is!!! GRRR


Dus it matter if you like it?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

amateurke said:


> Dus it matter if you like it?


Nope


----------



## boomerd35

CGAR Girl said:


> I'm sitting here in a shop close to me... sorta (im live in da woods) And have been staring at this unbanded smoke in my case. I have ZERO clue what it is. The ash is pitch black. Clean looking. Awesome taste. And I'm irked cause I dont know what it is!!! GRRR


Haha. Here's another unbanded anecdote. This week, I took some cigars I received in a bomb to work with me to smoke at lunch, on the way home, etc. They were in a 5 finger bag, but I don't think I had it sealed. There were 2 unbanded sticks that looked alike, but the bomb wan an anonymous bomb so I didn't have a clue what the unbanded cigars were. I smoked one of the unbanded at lunch and really enjoyed it. On my way home, I decided to smoke the other unbanded cigar. But it wasn't there. Vanished into thin air. The only logical explanation I can think of is that it somehow slipped out of the unsealed bag while I was carrying it to/from my car/office. Or the cigar gremlins are back :baffled:


----------



## Txbob

Just finished a Joya De Nicaragua Serie "C" , great smoke.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

boomerd35 said:


> On my way home, I decided to smoke the other unbanded cigar. But it wasn't there. Vanished into thin air. The only logical explanation I can think of is that it somehow slipped out of the unsealed bag while I was carrying it to/from my car/office. Or the cigar gremlins are back :baffled:


HAHAH the gremlins. man those lil boogers are sneaky. Now they are going for the unbanded ones?? Aww man. Normally I have to protect the yummy banded ones. Great, just great


----------



## chinomalo

Txbob said:


> Just finished a Joya De Nicaragua Serie "C" , great smoke.


Just got a couple of those..

Has it been in your humi long? I don't want to spoil it right off the truck..


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a Famous Nic Corojo on the way to work this morning. Then I had an LFD L-200 which was tasty but underfilled and burned hot. Now I'm having a 5 Vegas Series A Anomaly (pc).


----------



## chinomalo

Since its close to Friday.. I'm gonna git me a Padron #35..


----------



## kevink868

RP/ITC 10th Ann'y Robusto. I pitched it around the halfway mark. Every time I smoke an RP, I'm reminded why I don't smoke more RPs. This one was harsh and mostly flavorless. Blech. I'll have to smoke something awesome later just to square up with my palate.


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished a La Aurora Cameroon and a Skull Splitter Ale from Scotland. MAN OH MAN them La Aurora's are great. Flint


----------



## silentjon

Tonight, I had a CAO Soprano Associate and a Cusano Corojo 1997 with some nice age on it.


----------



## boxer757

Started on a Graffiti torpedo this afternoon and the taste was just way off. Not sure how to describe it, it was just not good. I clipped it halfway and relit just to see what happened, a little better but still not good, I pitched it. Maybe it was just my pallate. I have had one of the robusto and the toro and I really liked them... weird.


Trying to figure out how I am going to make amends with my pallate here... Oliva V Lancero? OWR Corojo? OWR Maduro? Maybe something else? Nothing is jumping out at me...


----------



## JonDot

Smoking a Blue banded Oliva Bold.A gift from Howland.Man this is a great smoke.


----------



## elmomac

DPG Series JJ oooh what a great smoke!!


----------



## boomerd35

Tatuaje P2. This one took about halfway thru the smoke to really open up the flavor and mellow out. Still, can't beat the price to flavor ratio.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Well technically I smoked this last night but...I want shopping the other day, as promised, and bought a box of LFD Double Ligero Chisel Maduros (10/box). So I had my first one, ever, and let me tell you I'm getting another box! Damn, I'm probably the only one who hasn't tried these but if you haven't, do it. Even the chisel head is a perfect shape for your mouth. I usually give a pre-light draw and thought it was going to be tight. I was completely wrong. Excellent burn too.


----------



## Txbob

chinomalo said:


> Just got a couple of those..
> 
> Has it been in your humi long? I don't want to spoil it right off the truck..


Not too long but I have a couple of more sitting in there.


----------



## Phantom57-cl

This morning, a Nub Connecticut 464T. This afternoon, a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles, and now a Tatuaje Regios.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am having a Padron 2000 nat with Killer Beans. Its amazing how good these smokes are with a year on them!!!


----------



## amateurke

This morning, a Machetero petit corona. A Nicaraguan short filler, but a hel of a good "daily" smoke! Perfect for a short "smoke break". This evening probebly a Ashton VSG Sorcerer, what is at the moment my favorite smoke!


----------



## mitro-cl

Padilla '48 on the way to work. Now I'm having my new go-to a REO robusto.


----------



## baboruger

I smoked and Illusione 88 last night and it was wonderful. had my first Nub two nights ago, the CT and about 1/2 it turned so harsh that I had to put it down, but I'll give it another try. Tonight I might be going with an old favorite, a RP Edge Sumatra...


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/16/2008: 

DPG Series JJ 
CFO #7 Reserva
Rocky Patel 10th Anniversary 

4/17/2008: 

Habana Leon
In the travel humidor I have a CFO #7 Reserva and a 601 Red


----------



## alanf

Last night I finally got a cigar in after having a lingering cold for a couple of weeks. I had a Camacho Corojo paired with a glass of rum. Yummy. I'm going to have to buy some more of these.


----------



## chinomalo

Smoked a Illusione 88 and CG4 follow-up.. I wasn't too happy with the 88.. Burn problems, had to re-light it 3 times (and I was active on it), and flavor was just ok..

I think it need somemore time in the box.. 

The CG4 was on!! Well, the scotch helped..


----------



## boomerd35

Today I brought a CAO Criollo and a Kinky Friedman Utopian. Going to a DPG event later this evening, so I'm sure some Pepin cigars will meet their fate tonight.


----------



## cybervee-cl

IT Super Fuerte Carona Maduro. 

I am still an RP/IT hoe (along with Perdomo).


----------



## silentjon

cybervee said:


> IT Super Fuerte Carona Maduro.
> 
> I am still an RP/IT hoe (along with Perdomo).


Nothing wrong with being a ho - I'm a Pepin ho.


----------



## mhlatke

Finished up last night w/a Perdomo Fresco (awesome smoke for the price) and started today w/a Gurkha G3 mini (from the tin - nice 30 minute smoke)


----------



## Rah55

Got a Padron 1926 Anniversary #9 on deck to start off a long weekend (or short vacation). Taking tomorrow and Monday off. Would have smoked this long ago if the Pats had won the superbowl.

:arghhhh:

Saturday Two Guys Smoke Shop opens downtown so I hope to try a couple of new smokes then. Maybe an Illusione and a padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro. Have to grab a couple of Series V torps too!

:dribble:


----------



## kevink868

Punch Grand Cru #2 (M) from a box purchased in April '05. They're nice when fresh, but these (and their brother smoke, the ERdM Flor de Llaneza) turn into something special with some rest.


----------



## kevink868

Punch Grand Cru #2 (M) from a box purchased in April '05. They're nice when fresh, but these (and their brother smoke, the ERdM Flor de Llaneza) turn into something special with some rest.


----------



## zion698

Had my first LFD El Jacko natural today (thanks Matt). Very nice smoke. I need more short smokes. I don't have a good balance of sizes in my humidor. I like corona gordas, but don't always have the time.


----------



## thisone326

Nub 464T Habana


----------



## boxer757

mhlatke said:


> Finished up last night w/a Perdomo Fresco (awesome smoke for the price) and started today w/a Gurkha G3 mini (from the tin - nice 30 minute smoke)


Perdomo Fresco Maduro is one of my favorite inexpensive sticks!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Camacho 10th Anniversey Corojo


----------



## Webmeister

Haven't had an Illusione 68 in what seems to be ages. Fired up one this afternoon - perfect burn, excellent taste. What a great cigar! Only 2 left before I have to break into a new box...


----------



## boxer757

Just finished off an Oliva V lancero... had a few burn issues with it that effected the temperature and taste but still pretty dang good. I just seem to be picking all the defective sticks out of the humi lately


----------



## JonDot

Don Pepin JJ Maduro.Just fired up a Fuente 858 Maduro


----------



## chinomalo

Camacho 1962 Perfecto.. It was better about a month ago.. Don't know what happened..


----------



## jam

Alec Bradley Ovation Cameroon


----------



## tuelle

chinomalo said:


> Camacho 1962 Perfecto.. It was better about a month ago.. Don't know what happened..


oh snap. better check mine...


----------



## tuelle

601 Habano Oscuro (Green label). Huge flavor. Bit of a nic slap near the end. Burnt my fingers :whoohoo:

This is first out of a 16 cigar sampler of all the 601 varieties I got from cigars.com and split with a friend. I wish I kept them all now. LOL.


----------



## silentjon

I got me some Nubs today. I smoked a Connecticut and a Habano.


----------



## silentjon

chinomalo said:


> Camacho 1962 Perfecto.. It was better about a month ago.. Don't know what happened..


The 1962's just do anything for me. Every time I smoke more, I expect something better.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

silentjon said:


> I got me some Nubs today. I smoked a Connecticut and a Habano.


What are your thoughts? Which one did you like the best?


----------



## Kojak

I had my first Dona Flor, then a Gran Habano Corojo, and just wrapped it up with a DPG Cuban Classic. What can I say it was a day for smoking.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Trying a 5 Vegas I was bombed with by that Jondot guy. Not bad.


----------



## chinomalo

tuelle said:


> oh snap. better check mine...


Yeah, it wasn't what I remember (from my short review, too).. Definitely baffled..

Let me know what you think...


----------



## chinomalo

silentjon said:


> The 1962's just do anything for me. Every time I smoke more, I except something better.


I think its the same for me.. I only have one more anyways.. I gotta couple of robustos, too.. Oh well..

What to go for now.. Tatuaje Angeles is always on.. Never had a bad one yet (outta at least 30)..

Or a Joya Antano?! Ass kicking, I heard..:biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie

LFD Chisel Maduro. Man I love that smoke. What an a$$kicker!


----------



## MetallibamA

Was on the links all day, so my trusty Flor De Olivas went with me.

Had a Montecristo Platinum on the way home.

Letting the old palate rest a bit tonight...no smoke, just a small glass of Laphroiag 15 year old.


Reg


----------



## duckman

Sitting outside and finally enjoying the Hoyo Dark Sumatra that was gifted to me by Justin (shrtcrt) awhile ago. Talk about some great weather today and tonight! 70F, clear sky, and calm wind. Ahhh...


----------



## GreySmoke

At lunch I had a Joyo de Nicaragua Antono 1970 Reserva - wow kicked my but, this evening I had a Top Shelf Maduro Torpedo, also good, from my Miami trip and then one of the Lanceros Don Kiki rolled for me.. Almost Cubanesq.


----------



## JonDot

Toasted Coastie said:


> LFD Chisel Maduro. Man I love that smoke. What an a$$kicker!


Great smoke!I LOVE THOSE!!


----------



## chinomalo

GreySmoke said:


> At lunch I had a Joyo de Nicaragua Antono 1970 Reserva - wow kicked my but, this evening I had a Top Shelf Maduro Torpedo, also good, from my Miami trip and then one of the Lanceros Don Kiki rolled for me.. Almost Cubanesq.


You definitely scored during your trip!!


----------



## cruisin66stang

I started the evening with an Oliva O natural churchhill. I smoked that one while working on some shelves for my new fridgador. It was a very good cigar with an easy draw that was a great choice while working on the shelves. I finished the evening with a Padron 64 maduro, shown in the attached pictures. Great as usual. I had a Dalwhinnie 15 scotch with the Padron while sitting on my deck. What a great evening.


----------



## mhlatke

Just nubbed a Gurkha G5 Avenger toro - these just get better and better as they get some age.


----------



## Nemea Zehn

Had a Carlos Torano Casa Torano Toro. I enjoyed it, but I think the beautiful weather played a big part in my enjoyment of this cigar.


----------



## baba

Nice way to finish out the day is with a A.F. Don Carlos doubble rubusto.


----------



## silentjon

BeerAdvocate said:


> What are your thoughts? Which one did you like the best?


I liked the Habano better. Both had great construction and flavor, but I preferred the Habano.


----------



## mitro-cl

GreySmoke said:


> ...from my Miami trip and then one of the Lanceros Don Kiki rolled for me.. Almost Cubanesq.


Last night I had a Liberty 2007 and one of the above mentioned lanceros. The Liberty is definitely coming around, but the Don Kiki was flat out awesome.

This morning I'm starting out with a 464T Nub Connecticut. Its my least favorite of the Nubs. (No real shock there.)


----------



## zion698

Had a S.T. Dupont robust this morning. It was pretty good smoke.


----------



## mitro-cl

Oliva V Lancero. 'Nuff said.


----------



## smh0768

hopefully tonight will be a tatuaje rc184. after that, maybe an ashton from the event last night that my wife had to go to for me while i finished up paving a highway...


----------



## zion698

mitro said:


> Oliva V Lancero. 'Nuff said.


You got that right.


----------



## boomerd35

Pepin Series JJ robusto I bought last night at a DPG event. We have a couple from bombs that are sitting in the humi, but I never had one before today. Sonofagun that is a good smoke! May be my favorite Pepin blend, although I haven't yet tried the JJ Maduro (also bought one last night).


----------



## Huskysibe

CAO America Monument All I have to say is WOW! I love this cigar


----------



## boomerd35

Huskysibe said:


> CAO America Monument All I have to say is WOW! I love this cigar


Good choice- an excellent cigar.


----------



## Ceedee

Sparking up a Padilla Obsidian (cheers Bigfoot!) with some iced coffee. Yumm!

CD


----------



## boomerd35

Ceedee said:


> Sparking up a Padilla Obsidian (cheers Bigfoot!) with some iced coffee. Yumm!
> 
> CD


Sounds good. I haven't tried an iced coffee since I worked for Maxwell House in 1992 when they came out that year with and iced cappucino called "Cappio". It bombed miserably, but it was probably just introduced too early in the coffee craze.


----------



## chinomalo

I think I'm gonna break out a San Cristo Fabuloso with some Laphroaig.. After that, if I'm still going.. RP OWR...


----------



## Habana-cl

Cabaguian Robusto, I am not much of a Conneticut guy but this was a very good stick. The Old Pepin pepper right off the bat. I will be getting more of these. Flint


----------



## GreySmoke

Today has been a Perdomo Day - Lunch brought a Habano Corojo Robusto and my after dinner smoke was a Lot 23 Churchill both excellent.


----------



## Huskysibe

Gran Habano Corjo #5 Very spicy, great flavor. The one down side is the weird burn all the way through. Tunneled badly from start to finish.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

DaVinci - Exhibicion B

My first. Notwithstanding a few burn issues, I enjoyed this cigar. I was pleasantly suprised.


----------



## mhlatke

Tonight's pick was a Gurkha Doble Maduro - been a while since I had one, always enjoy it.


----------



## baboruger

I smoked a blind cigar from Tobacmon, I am 100% sure it was a Pepin, and I think I know what it was, as real pepper bomb! Great smoke!!!!


----------



## zion698

I followed Mitro's lead and sparked up an Oliva Serie V lancero. Smoked it down to the nub ... let it go out ... then I ate what was left. It was that good. :dribble:


----------



## El Lechero

I just wrapped up a Natural Pimp Stick with a beautiful 5" ash. Shame it fell before I could get a pic. Good mild/med flavor with an easy draw. My fiance enjoyed a Partagas Spanish Rosado Santiago(PC) which held a 3" ash before dropping.All in all, an excellent evening.


----------



## TempestPSO

Sat out in the nice weather and had my first Nestor Miranda. Damn what a fine stick, flawless and I do mean flawless construction, I must have more of these.


----------



## D.Lobo

This evening I had a box pressed Punch Rare Corojo and it was excellent.


----------



## Ceedee

boomerd35 said:


> Sounds good. I haven't tried an iced coffee since I worked for Maxwell House in 1992 when they came out that year with and iced cappucino called "Cappio". It bombed miserably, but it was probably just introduced too early in the coffee craze.


Ha, funny stuff. What I can say though, being from Rhode Island, that Iced Coffee (next to coffee milk) is like the State drink. Dunkin Donuts sells more iced coffee during the summer than donuts, by far! Anyway, I love me some iced coffee! 

CD


----------



## laplhroaig

I had a Rocky Patel Fusion Double Maduro.......It was O.K.
half way through the stick was the best part, good flavor.
-I wrote a detailed description in the Rocky/Fusion area of the forum.


----------



## chinomalo

chinomalo said:


> I think I'm gonna break out a San Cristo Fabuloso with some Laphroaig.. After that, if I'm still going.. RP OWR...


Changed my mind.. Got on a Tat. Cojonu 2006 with some Mac 12.. What a way to end the evening..


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/18/2008 :

Camacho 10th Anniversary
Fonseca Cubano Limatado (yuck)
DPG Series JJ Maduro
Nub Habano
Nub Cameroon


----------



## Legion

Today I will be mixing it up 
Starting with Aurora Barrel Aged
then Cifuentes Y Cia Partagas 1845 Decadas Limited Reserve 1995 pack December 2005
and Finishing up with Camacho 10th Anniversary


----------



## mjohnsoniii

nothing for me today...yet

yesterday, had:

*1. Cinco Vegas Gold*, en route to the dealership in my Dodge Ram 1500
*2. RP Sun Grown*, en route back home in my newly acquired Mustang Convertible (the RP Sun Grown SUCKED, the draw was terrible and i didnt have anything with me to fix it with, i.e. my DrawPoker. so i tossed it into the same wind that i planned on the billowing smoke flowing into)
*3.* finished the day with the never upsetting *OLIVA V LANCERO*...awesome, simply awesome!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Yesterday was filled with good news and bad news:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Good News: I attended the 29th annual Solomons Island Tiki Bar opening yesterday.

Good News: It was a great time.

Good News: (See attached photo) :helloooo:

Good News: The Mai-Tai is the drink of the day and they are *good *and *strong*.

Good News: There was a cigar shop right next to the Tiki Bar.

Bad News: They didn't have the Cabaiguan cigar I thought would be right for the occasion.

Good News: I brought one of my own RD Decades (Thanks seegarfan). :mrcool:

Good News: They had the Hemingway Short Story I had heard so much about but could never find. :dribble:

Good News: I bought one!

Good News: They cut it for me and I was able to light it myself.

Bad news: Beyond that I can't remember a damn thing about it. I guess I liked it. *&%[email protected]#*^ Mai-tais! :brick:


----------



## Doogie

5 Vegas gold in am
La Flor Dom dbl ligero in pm


----------



## GotaCohiba

Having a nice PSD #4 with a little HC rum.[


----------



## GotaCohiba

Having a nice PSD #4 with a little HC rum.


----------



## GotaCohiba

damn multi post


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had a Tatuaje Havana Torp, then a Chiselito Maduro. I love those little power houses....


----------



## mmack338

I got my nub order yesterday, so far I really love the camaroon


----------



## stlcards

Nothing yet today. Had a nice Short Story last night.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had a Tatuaje Havana Torp and a LFD DL Chiselito at the 2 Guys opening this morning..


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padron 3000 Maduro with lunch today


----------



## karmaz00

san cristobal corona (isom)


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/19/2008: 

601 Red
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
Nub Habano


----------



## boxer757

Yesterday I had...
Oliveros that was a barber-pole figurado, it was ok for a mild-medium smoke.
Tauaje Brown Noellas
San Cristobal Monumento (i think that is the right name... It was the biggest one)
OWR Corojo
CFO Reserva #7


After consuming mass quantities of shiner bock and bushmills I made the smart decision and went with the 50 cent smoke, those #7's sure do come in handy


----------



## AFSteve

had a short story with my morning coffee and a padron 1926 80 a few minutes ago 

both were nice


----------



## zion698

After a nice day at the park with my wife and daugther. It's girl night out, the kid is asleep and I'm outside watching the Italtian Job with a Coronado (double corona) and large mojito. Life is great!!


----------



## cybervee-cl

This afternoon I had an RP Vintage 90, followed by an RP OWR.

I know I'm an RP hoe (and a Perdomo hoe) - but I'm ok with it.


----------



## chinomalo

Just got done with a Padron 26 Principe.. Sho nuff good and a little spice with the smoothness.. Lots of smoke for a small cigar..

I don't know what to smoke tonight..? I might go with the MK.. I still thinks its early..

Or a Cabby Imperiales!


----------



## WarHorse

Today was a San Cristobal Torp. First I've had and a very nice smoke.


----------



## Jason Brown

I just finished my first Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto. Very nice cigar. Yesterday I had my first CAO America Potomac. I enjoyed that one as well. Thursday night I had an H. Upmann 1844 Robusto. That was tasty as well. All in all a very nice weekend of cigars.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

Ashton VSG Torpedo...


----------



## happy1

Rass!


----------



## Webmeister

Lots of running around today, and very little time for a smoke. Wrapping up the evening with an Illusione mk. One word... awesome!


----------



## hiway_86

Smokin a Oliva Serie V lancero right now. God i love these smokes!!!


----------



## GreySmoke

Had a cigarFo Graffiti Liga2 Robusto - quite tastie with a kick for lunch (thanks to Mitro for the Sampler pack) After I headed over to Burning Leaf to share some Miami cheer and toasted a Miami Top Shelf Maduro Solamon. A 2 hour smoke, nice sweet medium smoke, and a Don Lino 1989 Torpedo personally I like the DL Africa better..


----------



## threecrazychefs

Today I had an IT limited reserve( bad problems let it go out), A La Aurora 1495 Cam.(Great), A Cao aniv. Cam.(v.good), and aCasa Torono (great)


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Today was a great day. Weather was finally in the high 70's and I took full advantage of it with an Illusion ~2~ in the morning, NUb Habano in the afternoon and a Don Pepin Series JJ in the evening!


----------



## Phantom57-cl

This morning with coffee, a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles. This afternoon, a DPG Black 1970, and this evening an Oliva V Double Robusto.


----------



## Huskysibe

5 Vegas Gold....Pure heaven in my book, I need some more of these.


----------



## Lok17

I have been seriously remiss in posting in this thread the past few weeks... so here we go...

601 Green lable
Vegas Cubanas
San Cristobal
5 Vegas Miami
ITC Super Fuerte Maduro
Padilla Miami 8&11
Padilla Habano
Padilla Series '68
Ashton VSG
NUB Con.
NUB Camy
NUB Habano
Illusion MK
LGC Serie R Maduro
CAO CX2
CAO Brazilia
CAO America
ahhhh some Fonesca 
DPG JJ
DPG Cuban CLassic x3
Camacho 1962
Camacho Corojo
El Rey Del Mundo something or another (Habano) 
Monticristo Edmundo
La Aurora 1495 Series Brazil
Perdomo Habano Corojo
Padron 3k
Oliva Serie G
Oliva Serie O
Oliva Serie V x3

And others that I lost the wrapper to...


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Started my morning off with a D.E. Java Maduro and Dunkin Donuts Coffee.


----------



## MMarsden

I'm split as to my weekend/finally-got-over-my-cold smoke will be an 858 Maduro, which I love, or a Casa Torano, which I've never tried.


----------



## MMarsden

I'm split as to my weekend/finally-got-over-my-cold smoke will be an 858 Maduro, which I love, or a Casa Torano, which I've never tried.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Started my morning with a Rocky OWR courtesy of Gerry "The H Bomber" (Howland1998) and a freshly ground cup o' Dean's Beans Sumatran French Roast


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Lok17 said:


> I have been seriously remiss in posting in this thread the past few weeks... so here we go...
> 
> 601 Green lable
> Vegas Cubanas
> San Cristobal
> 5 Vegas Miami
> ITC Super Fuerte Maduro
> Padilla Miami 8&11
> Padilla Habano
> Padilla Series '68
> Ashton VSG
> NUB Con.
> NUB Camy
> NUB Habano
> Illusion MK
> LGC Serie R Maduro
> CAO CX2
> CAO Brazilia
> CAO America
> ahhhh some Fonesca
> DPG JJ
> DPG Cuban CLassic x3
> Camacho 1962
> Camacho Corojo
> El Rey Del Mundo something or another (Habano)
> Monticristo Edmundo
> La Aurora 1495 Series Brazil
> Perdomo Habano Corojo
> Padron 3k
> Oliva Serie G
> Oliva Serie O
> Oliva Serie V x3
> 
> And others that I lost the wrapper to...


Damn, that's a busy, yet tasty, week!


----------



## Webmeister

Started out the day with a RASS from my "special" humidor. An excellent smoke. Now what can I top that with this evening?


----------



## chinomalo

Went to a Cohiba lounge (first time).. Sat down, watched the Lakers putting it to Denver and smoke a RP Decade Torpedo with some iced coffee straight up..


----------



## GotaCohiba

Winston Churchill #10


----------



## Lighthouse

Just finished an Oliva O Red Label 'Bold' courtesy of a Mitro bomb. It was GREEEEEAAAAT!!:dribble::biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

One of my Camacho Scorpions is on the menu for tonight, followed by a nice Bahia Gold Robusto.


----------



## JonDot

Just finished up an OpusX Belicoso on the deck after a day of yard work.


----------



## boomerd35

At last night's herf:
- Padilla 1932 Corona Gordo
- El Rey del Mundo Classic Robusto Suprema
- CAO Sopranos Associate
- HdN Antano Robusto

Tonight:
- RP OSG Toro


----------



## smh0768

friday:
tatuaje rc184
tatuaje havana iv angeles

saturday:
rp fusion
JdN

sunday: (on the links)
JdN antano

tasty weekend!


----------



## stlcards

Just finished a Nub Habano 358. The flavor was good, but a little too spicey and the draw was loose. Overall a good smoke.


----------



## BrianEE93

I had another ITC 10th Anny Robusto today. I love those things! I just ordered a box of Torps.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/20/2008: 

DPG Blue Label Generos
CFO #7 Reserva
DPG Series JJ Maduro Belicosso


----------



## baba

Tried Pepin Garcia Blue label. Ok cigar, will not order box. I like the Tatuate line much better.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

had only one today. a Gurkha G5 Avenger. awesome smoke. my only one. will definitely be gettin more


----------



## boxer757

While golfing today I sparked up an Oliva V lancero and a Graffiti toro


----------



## Phantom57-cl

This morning, a Bauza Pyramid. This afternoon, a Camacho Coyolar Figurado, and tonight, a Nub Habano 464T.


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday I had a Camacho 10th Anniversary 6x60. I really enjoyed this cigar.


----------



## cybervee-cl

chinomalo said:


> Went to a Cohiba lounge (first time).. Sat down, watched the Lakers putting it to Denver and smoke a RP Decade Torpedo with some iced coffee straight up..


The RP Decade Torpedo got a 95 rating from CA in the latest issue. They are one of my favorite sticks.

Yesterday was a Padilla LE in the am and a Perdomo ESV 91 after diner.


----------



## zion698

Had La Gloria Cubana this morning ... had crazy burn issues but still tasted good.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Perdomo ESV 91 Imperio Maduro after lunch.

Hey - I'm consistent!


----------



## GreySmoke

[email protected] said:


> One of my Camacho Scorpions is on the menu for tonight, followed by a nice Bahia Gold Robusto.


Where can Scorpians be found I would really like to try one but no one has them around Illinois?

Oh..and I had a very tastie 601 Red Robusto. I really do enjoy the 601's...


----------



## Nemea Zehn

Just got done smoking a 5 Vegas Gold on my balcony. It was smooth and had some good flavor. The only negative was the wrapper came undone with just under half the stick left, but I didn't let that ruin my smoke. I liked it and will definitely look at getting more for a good cheap smoke.


----------



## boomerd35

GreySmoke said:


> Where can Scorpians be found I would really like to try one but no one has them around Illinois?


There's a B&M by me that sells them- I can see if they still have any. Send me a PM if you want to work something out.


----------



## mitro-cl

This morning I had a Diamond Crown robusto. Thats a GREAT morning smoke. Wish I had more.

After lunch I had a CFO #7 double corona and I nubbed the damn thing. It wasn't great or anything, but it fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Lok17

A house blend called Phoenix, gifted to me by Webmiester. A tasty lil treat I must say!


----------



## Huskysibe

CAO Criollo, very nice smoke!!!


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am smoking a LFD Chisel Maduro wow 6 months of age did wonders for this smoke!!!


----------



## JonDot

Smoked a Padron 1926 after dinner tonight.1 of my favorites.


----------



## silentjon

Lok17 said:


> A house blend called Phoenix, gifted to me by Webmiester. A tasty lil treat I must say!


I really like this cigar. I must contact Drac soon, as I am almost out of them.


----------



## silentjon

Tonight, I had a King B with two plus years of age on it - great smoke.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Tonight was a DPG JJ Natural Belicoso. I had none of the problems others have had with splitting or delicate wrapper. Good mild cigar (I thought it was). It was the 86th different cigar I have tried....


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Tonight enjoyin an Opus X with a nice brandy/vodka cordial. Life is hard but good in the same.:redface:


----------



## Network13

I had a MONSTER. had to be at least a full 1" round. A Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Serie G. Man that was a smoke bomb! Gushing with smoke, fog banks of smoke. Taste was medium-fuller towards the end with great tastes of coffee and that classic tobacco flavor that just makes ya drool.
And that ash held as long as I would let it, at least 2-3" at a flick, probably could have held from foot to band if I wasn't BBQ'n.


----------



## kevink868

Old Powder Keg Toro Natural


----------



## boomerd35

LFD Cabinet Ligero Oscuro L500. I don't know why I ever smoke anything else.


----------



## Txbob

JDN Antano 1970 Talk about a powerhouse smoke it was great.


----------



## eggwhites

CAO Moontrance... not bad for a cheap flavored cigar, some caramel/peach notes are always good.


----------



## Pmagus-cl

GRAFFITI Liga2 Toro refined power


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my first tatuaje havana vi. amazing smoke flavor wise but burn was terrible, had to relight 4 times and retouch the wrapper 3 times, kind of frustrating


----------



## chrisguinther

Sunday night I had a PSD4 from an 06 box. Last night I had an H. Upmann Nonarca from an 00 box. Both were smooth, refreshing smokes. It's a shame the Monarca is being discontinued.


----------



## ytford

Ashton Mad Torp today. Mild and pleasant.


----------



## cybervee-cl

RP Vintage 1992 Petite Carona - a very tasty, smaller stick thats great for a smoke while on lunch at work.


----------



## GreySmoke

Network13 said:


> I had a MONSTER. had to be at least a full 1" round. A Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Serie G. Man that was a smoke bomb! Gushing with smoke, fog banks of smoke. Taste was medium-fuller towards the end with great tastes of coffee and that classic tobacco flavor that just makes ya drool.
> And that ash held as long as I would let it, at least 2-3" at a flick, probably could have held from foot to band if I wasn't BBQ'n.


Was that the one from my contest? If so its had about 5 months of humi time - they should be just about ripe now. I think it is a 6x60 (same size the Live's will be)


----------



## GreySmoke

Just finishing up a Padilla Oscuro Limitada '06 Edicion Especial with about 4 months of humi time on it. A powerhouse cigar but I had to pull out 2 stems from the cap end otherwise an excellent smoke.


----------



## Eyedoc2020

Just sitting down to enjoy a RP Vintage 99 on my deck with a cup of coffee. Cant say I love teh stick yet, but is it definitely growing on me. Great light, great even burn, but the flavors have not wowed me at this point. At this point I still prefer the RP Edge, Vintage '90 and Vintage '92.


----------



## Network13

GreySmoke said:


> Was that the one from my contest? If so its had about 5 months of humi time - they should be just about ripe now. I think it is a 6x60 (same size the Live's will be)


Sure enough was  
most of the better smokes I have are from winning your contest:redface:
That was a whole buncha smokes!


----------



## mhlatke

Cuban Monte #2 - never lets me down!


----------



## GreySmoke

Network13 said:


> Sure enough was
> most of the better smokes I have are from winning your contest:redface:
> That was a whole buncha smokes!


Glad your enjoying them.. I am always interested in hearing about the sticks I've sent out Having about 200+ different cigars now I dont get to Sample all of them as they age and it's good to know how they're doing so I can grab one to taste again. I almost never smoke the same cigar in two weeks to a month. Thanks


----------



## boomerd35

Perdomo Slow Age Robusto. Nice flavor.


----------



## silentjon

I just had an Oliva Series V Lancero and a Torano 1916 Torpedo. I enjoyed them both.


----------



## Huskysibe

DPG JJ wrappe split halfway up, very spicy and good though


----------



## tuelle

LGC Serie R #4 Maddie, my second ever and the only one in the humi.  This was seriously one of the best smokes end to end I've had in recent memory. Creamy, there were some floral notes in the middle third, good woody base flavors. Incredible burn, ash held to finger burning.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

tatuaje unicos (brown label belicoso). :dribble: This was cigar # 87 in the book....


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Huskysibe said:


> DPG JJ wrappe split halfway up, very spicy and good though


you know, I had one of those last night, and I didn't have the splitting problem. I let it sit in the humi for over a month to make sure it stablized because the first one I had out of the box did split, badly.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having a Illusione 88. I cant wait to get my hands on the Lanceros!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I smoked a Partagas somethng or other. wasn't impressed.


----------



## thisone326

illusione 88....review coming as well, i'll post the link when its finished


----------



## boxer757

Just smoked an OWR maduro... not good this time :imconfused:

I was lighting it outside with my big triple flame vecor lighter and started to get a really bad taste, I looked at the foot and there was only a really small portion lit kind of off center. I swear I know how to light a cigar and it wasn't windy... But I guess I'll blame the flavor issues on my messed up light or just a random bad stick.

Oh well...


----------



## JonDot

Smoked a Camacho Negroe earlier.Enjoying an Illusione 68 now.


----------



## smh0768

bolivar
cien fuegos - meh...
quintero maduro - forgot how much i like their flavor


----------



## Legion

Today im going Mild and Simple a Zino Platinum Pudge


----------



## kevink868

La Aroma de Cuba Corona, aged about three years. Mediocre.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

earlier today with a Java Maduro, Finishing the night of with a San Cristobal with Kajimar Brandy.


----------



## thisone326

here's the review for the illusione 88 i had tonight: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18412


----------



## chinomalo

Had a 5 vegas shorty. Usually they are good, but this one sucked!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Gonna light up a fav of mine - Sol Cubano Sumatra toro


----------



## boxer757

Just finished up a little Oliva G perfecto. Had to smoke a small one because there's a big storm a comin' and my 6th floor balcony is practically all metal...


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Just finished an Oliva G Maduro Belicoso, and it was good. Was # 88 in the book. Almost out of pages in this one....


----------



## Fatmandu

L O V E L Y day in Bama...headed out on the scoot bout mid-day, checked in on the bar, got a mega 5-finger cigar bag bomb from Mr MojoRisem, (thank you Bro) then headed to another bar and ran into an old 101st ABN bud of mine...smoked a CAO Black Frontier, then off to my bar and torched an RP vintage '92 Churchill AND a 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo...mix that w/some Yuingling (sp) draft...BADDA-BOOM, Badda-BING! Life is indeed grand!


----------



## Hemingway

I haven't smoked yet today, but I def. plan on smoking an untold story tomorrow after my final exam in chemistry lab.


----------



## Mr Majestic

La Gloria series R #5 Natural. My new go to Cigar for now,awsome flavor!


----------



## eggwhites

Acid Kuba Kuba. One of the greatest flavored cigars I've ever had. This cigar doesn't lack tobacco flavor at all and is one of the smoothest flavored smokes I have ever had. Very impressive. The burn decided to get uneven about 1/3 through but it corrected itself a little bit later. Also, as I am sitting here 30 minutes after smoking it, there is practically 0 aftertaste in my mouth... not too shabby Mr. Drew.


----------



## happy1

Had my first One/off...great smoke


----------



## baba

I had another Oliva G that I was bombed with - and it was great!! I liked it so much I bought a box!


----------



## stlcards

Yesterday I had a Fonseca Vintage Connecticut which was suprisingly good. Then a FFOX with AFSteve out on the back patio.


----------



## zion698

Had a Havana Cuba for lunch. After seven months it has become a nice inexpensive mild smoke.


----------



## Eyedoc2020

Tonight as soon as I get out of work I will be on my deck with a Padron 1926 Natural #6. I just cannot get enough of these little sticks. Surprisingly long smoke for such a small size. I have not met a Padron I havent liked.


----------



## mhlatke

Don Tomas Corojo 660 - very nice smoke, similar to the Gran Habano #5 Corojo Imperiales (but the GH seems a bit stronger). At only $50/box of 20 (CI), I may have to pick up one.


----------



## lenivar-cl

*La Flor*

Last night a hade a LFD Ligero, Maduro Natural....., sweet.....:biggrin:


----------



## GreySmoke

5 Vegas A series.. not sure about it seems a bit bland at the onset, we'll see how it developes...


----------



## mitro-cl

I'm off work today because the babysitter is unavailable, so its my job to watch the daughter. When she went down for her nap I headed out to the garage and fired up a decent stick. You may have heard of it: Anejo #46. 

One of my all time favs.


----------



## aCIDhEAD

Cuba Libre Chairman (7.0" x 52)

Cuban-seed Corojo wrapper, Cuban-seed Nicaraguan long-fillers.

:smoke: very similar to : perdomo habano corojo 

i would place this cigar in between the perdomo habano corojo & La Vieja Habana Corojo-drew estate...in terms of flavor and body..

got it on the devil site..5-pack with a 9.00 bid:helloooo:


----------



## kevink868

El Mejor Espresso Toro.


----------



## koolhandk

As I post this I am a quater of the way through an El Rico Habano (awesome) while playing online and reading the new CA pairing it with a homemade iced vanilla lattee...amazing!!!


----------



## aCIDhEAD

koolhandk said:


> As I post this I am a quater of the way through an El Rico Habano (awesome) while playing online and reading the new CA pairing it with a homemade iced vanilla lattee...amazing!!!


i've noticed you have been raving about the El Rico..

quick story:
was in a B&M last year..and saw these EL Rico Habanos. a whole bundle..bottom shelf..well not really a shelf but on the floor.. they were priced at $1 each.. thought to my self ..ehh why not.. looking for a cheap everyday kinda smoke..
and wow..lets just say i cleaned them out..for 'bout 20 bucks.. (you can do the math)  ..they never got anymore in ..:frown:
tried to look for them again.. only can find them for over 5 bucks..:brick:
but i still grab one from time to time.. great smoke.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Today was a long hard day so I came home and had a RP OWR Corojo with a few Gin & Tonics!


----------



## Andy

:biggrin:el mejor emerald


----------



## Lok17

Nub Habano


----------



## dartfrog

Nub Connecticut 354.
Accompanied by two Fly Dog Tire Bite Golden Ales.

Not going to get into a fruit & veggie medley of descriptions to describe the Nub. IMO an awesome smoke for the money. The best 1 hour of the day.


----------



## boomerd35

La Aurora #4 at lunch. Not my favorite, but we got em for around $2 a stick way back- a great bargain for this cigar.

On the way home an LFD Cameroon Cabinet #1. I didn't want to put it down when I got home. Very nice.


----------



## koolhandk

aCIDhEAD said:


> i've noticed you have been raving about the El Rico..
> 
> quick story:
> was in a B&M last year..and saw these EL Rico Habanos. a whole bundle..bottom shelf..well not really a shelf but on the floor.. they were priced at $1 each.. thought to my self ..ehh why not.. looking for a cheap everyday kinda smoke..
> and wow..lets just say i cleaned them out..for 'bout 20 bucks.. (you can do the math)  ..they never got anymore in ..:frown:
> tried to look for them again.. only can find them for over 5 bucks..:brick:
> but i still grab one from time to time.. great smoke.


Oh man sometimes you get lucky. I bet you are glad now that you bought them then. It really is an ugly stick but they smoke so nicely who cares.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Paul Garmirian Gourmet Series Robusto. Review of it is up.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I might Nub it tonight... we'll see though.


----------



## Huskysibe

RP Edge Lite....I must say this is my 2nd RP and I liked them both ALOT


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

I smoked a Punch Champion tonight. I bought it because it had an interesting shape, but I haven't been a fan of Punches in the past. I was pleasantly surprised. It was a very pleasant smoke. I will buy more.


----------



## baba

I had a Pepin G fumadories - fantastic smoke, especially at $1.50 a stick.


----------



## silentjon

Last night, I had an Edge Sumtra Torpedo. It was a great cigar, especially the final third.


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/24/2008: 

AVO 787
Tatuaje Havana VI
CFO #7 Reserva


----------



## Eyedoc2020

Tonight after work it will be a RP Old World Reserve. I seem to always be reaching for a RP or a Padron........


----------



## Toasted Coastie

BagfullofPings said:


> 4/24/2008:
> 
> AVO 787
> Tatuaje Havana VI
> CFO #7 Reserva


I like those 787's. Enjoyable smoke...


----------



## Pmagus-cl

Tried my first RP Decade-- just a little one.
EXCELLENT flavors..a little soft in the construction.

Followed up with an OLD Deseo Sombrio (Dark Desire) robusto...like old strong chocolate candy:dribble:


----------



## Habana-cl

Had a NUb 464 Torp Habano last night. It was a BAD week at work. I am glad it is Friday. I know a strong drink will be involved though. I am not sure of what it will be tonight yet. Flint


----------



## eggwhites

Hopefully an Onyx Reserve....


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an Ashton VSG Illusion.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Short Story on lunch today...


----------



## aracos-cl

Smoked that Fonseca the Mystery Bomber sent me last night...


----------



## Matt257

Gonna go with a Oliva 'O' Maduro I think. My first smoke in nearly 2 weeks!!


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl

Had an FdO torpedo @ lunch...


----------



## mitro-cl

Smoking a 5 Vegas Miami robusto. You can't beat them at the price. A few months does wonders for them.


----------



## Andy

well started offwith Montocristo 1999 for lunch proberly end with don pepin classic??????


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Smoking a few things today. The weather threatens with "damaging hail" so I'm stuck on campus where I'm not aloud to smoke... so... I lit up my hookah in my dorm room (gotta love the oderless tobacco!) Earlier today I smoked an Edge Light and I'm still not impressed with them.It burned perfectly but it tasted very harsh. No more edges for me. 

Check out the picture section later for some funny pics of the hookah!


----------



## GreySmoke

This evening I started out with a EO 601 (Red) Habano Robusto - I do like the 601's...and then fired up a 2006 Padilla Edicion Limitada Oscuro Torp. also enjoyable.


----------



## jam

smoked a RP Vigilanti for lunch and Flor de oliva Now


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am smoking a Tat Cazadore Its outstanding so far!!!


----------



## LkyLindy

Going with a chocolate colored maduro R&J edicion limitada 2004 ISOM --WOW


----------



## Habana-cl

Had a CAO Criollo, and watched the severe storms blow in. Flint


----------



## Lok17

Yesterday a NUB Habano, today a Cabiguan... still wish these were more full bodied... but still pretty good


----------



## Ceedee

Had a wonderful eve hanging out with the local crew over at Charlie's tonight... Jerry hooked me up with an LFD Mysterio Oscuro that was absolutely superb! Awesome draw, some cocoa mixed with some leather and caramel with a nice cedar finish. I loved it! Thanks Jerry 

CD


----------



## Webmeister

Also at Charlie's tonight, except I had the highly-touted, 95-rated Rocky Patel Decade. I have always been a Rocky Patel fan, and the ITC-10 is my regular lounge gar. Let me just say I was very underwhelmed with the Decade. I have no idea how it scored a 95 and the Padron 1926 scored a 91. That ain't right... 

Had to come home and smoke an Illusione mk to make me feel better.


----------



## Webmeister

Also at Charlie's tonight, except I had the highly-touted, 95-rated Rocky Patel Decade. I have always been a Rocky Patel fan, and the ITC-10 is my regular lounge gar. Let me just say I was very underwhelmed with the Decade. I have no idea how it scored a 95 and the Padron 1926 scored a 91. That ain't right... 

Had to come home and smoke an Illusione mk to make me feel better. Had a great time with the gang tonight - makes it all worth it!


----------



## JohnR

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> I smoked a Punch Champion tonight. I bought it because it had an interesting shape, but I haven't been a fan of Punches in the past. I was pleasantly surprised. It was a very pleasant smoke. I will buy more.


I really like the Punch Champion. I've had two in recent weeks, and both left me wanting more!


----------



## Eyedoc2020

Getting ready to head out on the deck right now with a Savinelli Special Selection 2005. I have been quite happy with these!


----------



## JohnR

mitro said:


> Smoking a 5 Vegas Miami robusto. You can't beat them at the price. A few months does wonders for them.


Agreed. These need some time to really develop. I've had mixed results with these. I have a sealed box of churchills I've been resting for several months. I figure by August or September, they will be in their prime.


----------



## boxer757

About to make a late trip to the b&m and then to the pool hall.

Think I'm going to try the comacho 10th anni and then perhaps a king b...


----------



## JohnR

Webmeister said:


> Also at Charlie's tonight, except I had the highly-touted, 95-rated Rocky Patel Decade. I have always been a Rocky Patel fan, and the ITC-10 is my regular lounge gar. Let me just say I was very underwhelmed with the Decade. I have no idea how it scored a 95 and the Padron 1926 scored a 91. That ain't right...
> 
> Had to come home and smoke an Illusione mk to make me feel better. Had a great time with the gang tonight - makes it all worth it!


The Decade underwhelmed me as well. The ITC 10 though, now that is a solid performer and worth the $. My favorite RP for sure.


----------



## JohnR

I followed up the ITC 10 with a Gurkha Royal Brigade that I bought back in November. This is a very nice cammie.


----------



## tuelle

Sancho Panza Double Maduro. My first SP ever. Great burn, really nice taste. Just not very interesting, kinda one-dimensional. And it was a churchill (escudero) so I lost interest about half way through. Interestingly, when I started snacking on goldfish cheese cracker things about then, the SP got more enjoyable. Go figure. I got to the band then.

Paired with a Sam Adams Honey Lager.


----------



## Maduro PiPs

LkyLindy said:


> Going with a chocolate colored maduro R&J edicion limitada 2004 ISOM --WOW


A Maduro RyJ cuban??? you sure?


----------



## happy1

Long night at work having a RP OWR before a go to sleep


----------



## Doogie

Today is smoke across CL, so I'm going to smoke either my Opus X or Ashton Vsg.


----------



## Lok17

tuelle said:


> Sancho Panza Double Maduro. My first SP ever. Great burn, really nice taste. Just not very interesting, kinda one-dimensional. And it was a churchill (escudero) so I lost interest about half way through. Interestingly, when I started snacking on goldfish cheese cracker things about then, the SP got more enjoyable. Go figure. I got to the band then.
> 
> Paired with a Sam Adams Honey Lager.


Sam Adams Honey Lager!?!??!?!??!? I have not seen this yet!!!!!!! How is it?


----------



## Lok17

Maduro PiPs said:


> A Maduro RyJ cuban??? you sure?


Isn't the Cohiba Maduro the only cuban maduro? :huh:


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

To celebrate the last shift before four days off I gathered around the campfire with some guys from work and smoked an Oliva V churchill. The cigar was paired with a coffee, diet coke, some kind of whiskey and some Cabo Wabo tequila (not all at the same time). How's that for a variety?
Best of all I feel OK this morning!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had my first Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet last night. Solid smoke, nice leathery flavor through and through with mild grass notes.


----------



## Ceedee

Smokin' a Nestor square pressed beli that Rah55 bombed me with last month. A lovely cocoa and coffee taste on this baby! Thanks again Rah55 

CD


----------



## Eyedoc2020

I am stuck at work right now but this Sat. afternoon, I will be enjoying a Padron 6000. This fine smoke will be paired with a JW Black Label on the rocks. It has been a long week of work.....


----------



## kevink868

With morning joe, I had the always excellent Padilla Achilles.


----------



## sofaman

After a long day at work I am smoking a VSG Wisard with some Buffalo Trace!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

After a long day of T-ball, I am smoking an El Mejor Gran Reserva Emerald torpedo someone was kind enough to send me, paired with a Magic Hat Hocus Pocus. Now I can focus...

:roflmao:


----------



## SSGSTOGIE

*Todays Smoke*

This is what i soked this evening after dinner.


----------



## Eyedoc2020

Just finished an Ashton Classic Magnum. Excellent mild smoke. I always enjoy this cigar.


----------



## mitro-cl

For the herf across CL, I busted out an '03 Liberty. Damn was it good.


----------



## Legion

Now that sounds good about now


----------



## Ceedee

Sparked-up a Padron 1964 Anni for the CL Herf... was spectacular! Only wish I got to participate... 

CD


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I smoked a Nub Camaroon tonight. I wasn't too impressed. I'll stick with the Habano and the Conn. Those are great cigars.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am enjoying a Tatuaje Noellas with Killer Beans Nick Knife Fight Man I am loveing this combo!!!


----------



## GreySmoke

So while at Augusto's I tried an Oliva Special S for the first time. Doesn't Oliva make a bad cigar I am ever impressed with everything they make. Had a Habana Nub that was yummy, a LFD Cabinet L-200 Oscuro another very tastie firecracker.

After dinner I had the H UPMAN 2005 Limitada, the Partages Panetela (or Long Corona?) both were somewhat plugged and made for a difficult smoke. 

This morning after lunch I had the Cohiba Maduro #5 - that was excellent somewhat spicy on the palet good strength med- full perfect draw and very tastie. Just finished a Gran Habana Corojo#5 robusto that was a bit tight but not as plugged as the ISOMs.

Not sure what this evening will bring.


----------



## Hokie

not today - but Friday - had a CAO Soprano Boss. Better than usual. Maybe because it was an older cigar (one of the first Sopranos I bought), not sure. Great leathery/nutty taste, burned well, etc.

Today - if time - short story.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

About 0700 I had a Short Story, and now smoking a RP Sungrown. Two great sticks.


----------



## zion698

Had a few cigars at the Smoke Across CL Herf at Havana Blue II. I had a Arganese Double Wrap Chairman Churchill (thanks Brian), El Primer Mundo Rosado Oscuro and a
El Primer Mundo Habano Criollo Maduro (great cigar). El Primer Mundo is a cigar company base here in Atlanta,and I had a chance to meet the owner last night Sean (great guy, great cigars - www.primermundocigars.com). I had a great time hanging with all the Atlanta brothers and sisters of the leaf.


----------



## smh0768

last night, with a glenmorangie nectar d'or, i had a punch gran puro & cao brazilia. another great night!


----------



## smh0768

bah...stupid computer.


----------



## Wingon

I'm now smoking my first cigar in almost a month. It's a Don Juan Urquijo Pantela, from 1993. 

And it's very interesting. It's got tastes of spices, nuts, ceder and some floral notes. Nice taste progression too. It's a good cigar, and it's not expensive either. Yum.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking a Vegas Robaina Famoso...great cigar, but still needs some proper rest.


----------



## El Lechero

Friday night was a Nub Habano Torp. while playing pool with friends. It had a few burn issues but smoked cool and with a great quality/quantity of smoke. Last night was a Punch Rare Corojo Crystale that just knocked my socks off!! All I can say is EXCELLENT!! Tonight will be an Onyx Reserve Mini-Belicoso woken up after a 4-month nap. I really love those!!


----------



## GreySmoke

Board to death - been in all day due to rain.. Sparked up my Cohiba Siglo VI from Augusto Int.- I like the Maduro #5 better. It was spicier...


----------



## thisone326

Exile...reviewing it as well


----------



## htown

I believe I shall smoke a Trinidad this evening, paired with a game of Texas Holdem with my friends.


----------



## boxer757

La Aurora Barrel Aged
Fuente King B
Cabiguan Guapos
Tatuajae Unicos
Miranda Special Selection Lancero


----------



## ylo2na

It is sort of late here in Tampa and I decided to finish up a few things and chose a Perdomo Lot 23 that has been aging for sometime now. Started out great and within an inch or so, the #@#**#@ing thing actually exploded. Couldnt believe it. So, I cut it half and it was delicious the rest of the way....nubbed it! Still hungering for a little more, I returned to the humi for another and saw the Perdomo Wheel of 50 jumping out at me, so I selected one. The first inch was so-so, but after that, it has settled into a beautiful smoke! Aging these puppies sure does wonders. I wish I was as talented as CGar girl or some of the other members to describe the nifty tastes...just not in my palate to discern these flavors other than it tastes "good, great, excellent"! Oh yes, this Perdomo has not exploded, burning beautifully, with gracious amounts of smoke and it was sitting right next to the Perdomo Lot 23. Go figure!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## Network13

what do you mean exploded? The wrapper split?


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sun Grown #60 tonight


----------



## ylo2na

Network13 said:


> what do you mean exploded? The wrapper split?


Yes, (exploded...poor choice of a word), it split, but, really big time. I couldnt even draw smoke at all after the first 1 1/2 inches. When I cut it down, it was just fine! But, maybe it was a good thing because the Perdomo Wheel of 50 has turned out to be a fantastic smoke right now!
Again, sorry about my poor descriptive word....EXPLODED just seemed to be the right word the way I was feeling about this cigar!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## baba

Had a CAO Brizilla samba - very good everyday cigar.


----------



## mitro-cl

Herf day here in Illinois.  I had the following:

Padilla '48 Lancero
Tatuaje Black Label
Bolivar PC
Padron 80th (Natural)

Oddly enough, the Padilla was the best of the bunch.

Oh... and I had my first shot at a hookah and loved it! (thanks Chris)


----------



## eggwhites

Onyx Reserve... very very very creamy. I liked it.


----------



## boomerd35

Didn't get a chance to smoke anything today, but yesterday I had quite a few:

RP Sungrown Toro (my go to smoke nowadays)
Tatuaje East Coast (wish I could afford to go to this smoke more often)
AF Anejo sandshark (thanks again Jitzy)
CAO Italia (courtesy of Cypress)

I know I smoked one more cigar yesterday, but I can't remember what it was. Must be getting older.

*EDIT* - Oh yeah, the NUb Cameroon torpedo. It was a forgettable smoke. Taste was awesome, but the wrapper split on me early on, which upset me. It's been sitting for a few weeks, so I thought the humidity would have settled by now. Argggh.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Camacho Coyo and it is kick some asssss


----------



## chinomalo

yesterday a oliva g special g and a tat angeles

right now: mc white.. its a good one.. mild though, but good!


----------



## degarbie

Montecristo Petit Tubos - spicy and rich


----------



## Chuffy

Well now, let me catch up from the weekend:
Saturday: Illusione cg:4--_*excellent*_.
Sunday: JDN Antano, (then dinner). Then Padron 1964.

Out of those three, I liked the Illusione the best, and, ounce for ounce, it was probably half the price of the Padron.


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my first lot 23 maduro, didnt like it as much as the natural, dont think the maduro flavor profile goes well with the cigar


----------



## eggwhites

Just had a Java Wafe by Drew Estate. It was much better than some of the reviews I have seen on here. Had it with an iced latte... very impressive for a 20 minute smoke. The wafe was an interesting shape to say the least and cutting it wasn't anything less than awkward, but the cigar was rewarding. The aroma from this cigar was beyond what I could have imagined. Very pleasant for a flavored maduro.


----------



## alanf

At the Illinois herf on Sunday I had a cg:4 Illusione - very good -- and a torpedo Camaroon Nub gifted to me by Chris. Sorry, but I wasn't impressed with this nub, too much hype and a very high expectation I guess. It was above average but I was expecting a lot more. I still want to try the Habano Nub.


----------



## mitro-cl

On the way to work I had a 601 Habano (Red) Guapito. Now I'm making my way through a LFD Double Ligero DL-700. What a monster!


----------



## GreySmoke

mikejh said:


> had my first lot 23 maduro, didnt like it as much as the natural, dont think the maduro flavor profile goes well with the cigar


Gotta agree with you on that. Works a little better on the Habano line...

Started tonight with a 601 Red, Then the Augusto 26 ring ISOM LaGloria - plugged, and now the last Party Long Corona from Augusto another good one from Frederick at Augusto's.
Thanks


----------



## BagfullofPings

4/28/2008: 

Gispert Maduro Belicosso (Last one...18 months in my humidor)
CI Legends Series...Pepin
CFO #7 Reserva


----------



## El Lechero

Right now I'm riding out the storms here in NE NC with an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Mini-Belicoso. Its nice to be inside right now.


----------



## mhlatke

Gurkha Fuerte torpedo - good stick but the XO's are better.


----------



## threecrazychefs

Today 5 vegas gold nugget, Macanudo court, Don Deigo churchill, IT Limited Reserve Bear, Cuba Libre


----------



## boxer757

Just finished up a CAO Italia while working on a paper. I have had a few of these the last couple weeks and they seem to be more full bodied than I remember them being back when they were first released...


----------



## Andy

starting off with a perdomo esv`91 and for dinner thinking maybe oliva series `O` and the rest of the day who knows???????????????????????????????


----------



## happy1

Having an 601 red with my coffee


----------



## baba

Had a short smoke and Lito Gomez "LG oriental" - all dominican - all flavor!


----------



## sofaman

I have a dentest appointment this afternoon and may not be able to smoke for a few days so this morning I am smoking a Partagas Short from 2000


----------



## mitro-cl

601 Blue Label (Maduro) robusto. I just am not a fan of these. I keep trying to like them, but for some reason they just don't jump out at me.


----------



## zion698

Had my first Hoyo de Tradicion last night. Great smoke ... very tasty.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking yet another Illusione 2; a darn fine cigar.


----------



## aracos-cl

Last night it was a 5 Vegas A...


----------



## Crickett

RP Olde World Reserve corojo torpedo. My fave.


----------



## Eyedoc2020

Another Padron 1926 #6 Natural. I still have yet to find a better lunch time smoke. MMMM.....tasty. And just the right size for a quick break from the day
.


----------



## zion698

Had a CAO Gold Maduro for lunch. Not impressed ... kind of blah overall.


----------



## boomerd35

I just finished a Tatuaje P1. Not as good as a regular Tat, but still some good flavor for the money. I'm gonna get some more.


----------



## ezmoney5150

This morning I had a Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Belicoso. I did a review of it.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18789

After lunch I had a DPG Cuban Classic 1973 Figurado.

Not sure for after dinner. It'll definitely be a Litto Gomez. It's up in the air between the Corranado and the Double Ligero 600.


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my first RP Vintage 1992, been wanting to try one of these for awhile now, so it didnt quite live up to my expectations, but id say its a good cigar, had it with some black dog coffee, excellent pairing


----------



## eggwhites

Just got bombed, so luckily tonight I will have a larger selection to choose from...


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished a NUb 464 Torp Cameroon. Pretty darn good. Flint


----------



## kevink868

Fonseca Habana Seleccion Cosacos. A pretty good smoke.


----------



## baba

Had a Aroma De Cuba toro, and it was pretty good. I hadn't had one for awhile - nice suprise


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Last night I had a La Gloria Cubana Serie R Belicoso. Review is up....


----------



## silentjon

Last night, it was a Nub Cameroon 466BPT.


----------



## happy1

Smoking a Padilla 68-damn good


----------



## mitro-cl

Smoking a La Aurora 1495 Cameroon 1994 corona (sheesh thats a long name) thanks to GreySmoke.

Don't they say cameroon doesn't age? If so, why let me know its from 1994? Just something to think about.


----------



## kevink868

This morning, a Mysterioso Maduro Robusto (from Connecticut Valley Tobacconist, the makers of Old Powder Keg). Very good. 

Tonight, a Don Kiki Brown Label Toro. Very bad. Underfilled. Again.


----------



## htown

I just smoked a Monte #4 cc while I watched my three-year-old play outside.


----------



## alanf

kevink868 said:


> This morning, a Mysterioso Maduro Robusto (from Connecticut Valley Tobacconist, the makers of Old Powder Keg). Very good.
> 
> Tonight, a Don Kiki Brown Label Toro. Very bad. Underfilled. Again.


I'm heading out to CT next week and CVT isn't all that far from the airport. I'm going to have to stop in and buy a few and restock my supply of Old Powder Kegs. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

alanf said:


> I'm heading out to CT next week and CVT isn't all that far from the airport. I'm going to have to stop in and buy a few and restock my supply of Old Powder Kegs. Thanks for the heads-up.


San Cristobal Fabuloso. Review is up. :dribble:


----------



## JohnR

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet robusto at lunch time, a La Aurora 1495 robusto earlier this evening, and a Gran Habano Connecticut right now. 

The 1495 is a great smoke. The Sol Cubano is a nice cigar. The smaller ring gage cigars are spicier than the larger ring gage vitolas. The Gran Habano is smoking well...what a smokestack that is!


----------



## baboruger

I just smoked a Perdomo Fresh Rolled that Alanf gave me this weekend, and WOW WOW WOW. What a great cigar. Flavorful, medium to full bodied and well constructed. Sort of had a Pepin flavor profile that I love! What a fantasic cigar!


----------



## Lighthouse

Had a Taboo Special Forces toro early evening. It does have a unique taste - and the wrapper and filler had a very sour taste. I couldn't finish it - put it down after about 2/3.
Just finished a DPG Black Label '77 - always a nice stick and was a great way to finish the evening on the patio - with the heater going of course!!


----------



## eggwhites

I haven't lit up in a few days... I keep on getting 'cigar blocked'


----------



## TabooCigars

Lighthouse said:


> Had a Taboo Special Forces toro early evening. It does have a unique taste - and the wrapper and filler had a very sour taste. I couldn't finish it - put it down after about 2/3.
> Just finished a DPG Black Label '77 - always a nice stick and was a great way to finish the evening on the patio - with the heater going of course!!


Sorry..........never heard "sour". If anything, it is too strong. Something not typical of that stick was going on if it tasted sour. What size was it? They all smoke a little different. This cigar should only be smoked after a meal in my opinion. It may be that this blend is definitely not a match for you. It is not for everyone, I will admit that. That is why we have 11 blends. You should try the other sizes though, if you smoke full body cigars. I am curious as to what size and what if anything you had before the SF original or BC? I would like to match you up to a Taboo blend if I knew more about your favorite cigars. We have a blend for about 85% of every cigar smoker.
Here to help.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Jcorlis

*afternoon*

just stopped by the local b&m and picked up a Don Pepin cuban classico 1952. Perfect for the car ride home...


----------



## silentjon

Last night it was an Ashton VSG Torpedo - one of my favorites.


----------



## mikejh-cl

gurkha vintage shaggy-the wrapper was beautiful, the construction, burn, draw, ash, amount of smoke, aroma were all as good as can be, the flavor left me with nothing to say, pretty boring smoke


----------



## sofaman

Just nubed a Boli PC paired with HC Blanco and Sprite, Very tasty!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

5 Vegas shorty, perfect little snack smoke...


----------



## stlcards

Had a Xikar Defiance earlier, followed by a CI Legends Black. Smoking a Nub Cameroon 464T right now.


----------



## Cowboyjeans

Im outside this evening and its a cozy 68 degrees, and I am smoking my first Gran Habano 3 Siglos. Man the spice in the cigar hits you right off the bat. Kinda Edgey at first for like 3 draws, and then its mellowed out some, still spicy. Definitely not for faint of heart. Im a fan of the Cameroons mostly, but I got a deal on these a few weeks ago. So i figured I try them. Not Bad but definetly different than my Cameroons. Corojo Spicey for Sure. Variety is the spice as they say!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I had my 1st 5 Vegas Miami tonight. Pretty good. It comes in 2nd behind the 5 Vegas "A" for my favorite 5 Vegas cigars. I still need to try the 5 Vegas Cask though.


----------



## Jason Brown

I had a Don Lino Africa robusto tonight...Not a bad tasting cigar. I mostly tasted some wood flavors and even a little bit of a fruit flavour in the 2nd third(this is the first time I have tasted any type of fruit flavours in a cigar. Maybe my palette is finally progressing a bit). I did have some burn issues and had to relight a few times but once it was going again it was ok.


----------



## Webmeister

An Illusione cg:4 from November 2006 to celebrate finally getting my new car!


----------



## JonDot

Smoked a Party Short ISOM earlier & I am finishing up a NUB Habano.


----------



## PMM88Jr

First post ever. Howdy!
Fairly novice relative to cigars. Monday was the first day in a month that I DIDN'T have a cigar. Last week I had a very nice Ashton VSG on my drive home to Round Rock from Houston.
Saturday, Cusano CC. Sunday, Torano Virtuoso. Tuesday, Vigilante. Wednesday, Cuba Libre. Thursday, CAO MX2. Tomorrow, RP Edge Maduro. Then this weekend, Pepin Cuban Classic or Oliva G or A. Fuente Churchill or Padron 1964.


----------



## Len___T

nothing today...but I plan on firing up my first Davidoff I traded for about a month ago...long enuff rest time from the travel lol...its a millenium robusto btw...looking forward to it...len


----------



## Maduro_Scotty

I enjoyed a wonderful Punch rare corojo with dark roast maxwell house coffee.


----------



## Phantom57-cl

A La Aroma de Cuba Robusto tonight. Pretty good medium bodied and strength cigar. Said to be Nicaraguan and Honduran tobacco, but mostly I taste Honduran.


----------



## mitro-cl

Smoking an ITC 10th lonsdale. I really think these are the best Rocky has ever made.


----------



## boomerd35

Finished off a herf bomb package from Howland by smoking a Vigilante sungrown. Not bad at all.


----------



## Network13

Had a Drew Estate Java Toro with my cup of coffee this morning. 
Got my eyes on a REO for lunch/afternoon break. haven't even considered what the evening smoke will be, but definitely want it to be a good strong one.


----------



## Doogie

on my way to cigar fest a Partagas short complinments of Mitro. Oliva V . nub cammy, thats just to start


----------



## Toasted Coastie

This afternoon, after a TC special PB&J, I had a fantastic LFD DL Maduro Chiselito. I love these little smokes, but have yet to reveiw them. Maybe Monday (reserve weekend this weekend)....


----------



## Eyedoc2020

In about 10 minutes it will be a Edge Summatra with a JW Black on the rocks....time to relax and be glad it is friday.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am smoking an old Cabinet VSG Enchantment Smokinj sent me It is a truly amazing cigar!!!


----------



## Andy

Indian Tabac cameroon legend


----------



## Ecto1

Rocky Patel Decade


----------



## Andy

dooogie see at cigar fest tomorrow along with Howland


----------



## stlcards

LFD DL Chisel Maduro, mmm good and strong.


----------



## CBI

Rocky Patel OSG. Tasty!


----------



## MonkeyDan

Gurkha Shaggy. I can't stop smoking them.


----------



## MonkeyDan

Ecto1 said:


> Rocky Patel Decade


Love the Decade!!


----------



## zion698

Had a Padilla Obsidian , Perdomo Fresco and a Lot 23.


----------



## LkyLindy

Sweet-

Opus X perfection X

What a smoke!!!!!


----------



## eggwhites

Had a Famous Dominican 4000 I was bombed.... not bad for a bargain smoke. Very consistent burn. Flavors weren't complex, but they were smooth and tobaccoey (not a word).


----------



## eggwhites

Had a Famous Dominican 4000 I was bombed.... not bad for a bargain smoke. Very consistent burn. Flavors weren't complex, but they were smooth and tobaccoey (not a word).


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tonight, a Tatuaje Regios.


----------



## Habana-cl

Had a 601 Red from Greysmoke, did not care for it on the first 2 or 3 draws, but then it opened up and was VERY good. I wished I would have gotten the Cigar Joe deal yesterday now. 10 for 35.00 what a deal. Flint


----------



## BrianEE93

Habana said:


> Had a 601 Red from Greysmoke, did not care for it on the first 2 or 3 draws, but then it opened up and was VERY good. I wished I would have gotten the Cigar Joe deal yesterday now. 10 for 35.00 what a deal. Flint


If you like the other too:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t18937-601-amp-12-dozen-of-another.html


----------



## BlueyHK

Today I enjoyed a Vegas Robaina Unicos. This is a ISOM Piramide that is 156mm by 52 ring gauge. This is the first of that I have ever had and I thoroughly enjoyed it. A good medium cigar that lastest 120 mins. Great amount of smoke and very nice ash. Will definitely get some more of these.


----------



## BlueyHK

Today I enjoyed a Vegas Robaina Unicos. This is a ISOM Piramide that is 156mm by 52 ring gauge. This is the first of that I have ever had and I thoroughly enjoyed it. A good medium cigar that lasted 120 mins. Great amount of smoke and very nice ash. Will definitely get some more of these.


----------



## cybervee-cl

RP OWR Maduro. After assembling my new grille I felt I deserved it.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

A La Carolina from the Cuban Crafters sampler I brought in December. The cigar is pretty decent and I actually like it, especially since I haven't liked anything else I smoked so far from the sampler.


----------



## laplhroaig

Hoyo de Tradicion Epicur.
It was wonderful !
very complex !


----------



## laplhroaig

Hoyo de Tradicion Epicur.
It was wonderful !
very complex !


----------



## Jason Brown

I had my first Nording Maduro Toro tonight...very nice cigar...


----------



## JonDot

Started off with a Party Short ISOM,then a Opus X Perfection #2,a LFD Chiselito & another Party Short.


----------



## eggwhites

Had a Nub Connecticut 464T tonight... I finally got bored enough to drive far enough to pick up one of these babies. I was very impressed with it. They didn't have and Cameroon or Habano so I obviously only had one option. It was a very good smoke. about 1/2 way through it tasted like almonds and walnuts and was very smooth/creamy. I will be buying more for sure. The only problem was when I got it down to an ultra nub it burned out and got really loose/crinkly *if that makes sense* I don't have pics of the full smoking of it, but here is what I do have....


----------



## tobacmon

*Nice smoke / Cohiba ISOM*

View attachment 5898
View attachment 5899
View attachment 14582
View attachment 14583


Broke out a special smoke and thought I'd share a photo of it with everyone...very nice morning, noon or night smoke. I enjoyed it fo sho. The draw was a bit tight but not real bad. I managed to move er along -- I like it!


----------



## BlueyHK

Today I enjoyed a Partagas Serie P No. 2. Not as good as the Montecristo No. 2 but still a very good cigar. No re-lights required, great ash and a lot of beautiful smoke. Not bad at all.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

I had a *Canimao* last night. I hadn't heard of these before and it was gifted to me yesterday afternoon. It was a nice smoke. It had a good flavor overall, but my palate isn't yet refined enough to pick out the nuances like some here.
It also produced a lot of smoke but when I put it down it stopped making smoke. Several times I thought it went out, but even after I left it for 3 or 4 minutes, it went back to smoking perfectly with a nice easy draw.
When I looked it up afterwards it appears they are a newer, lesser heard maker. Has anyone else tried on yet?


----------



## kevink868

Last night, a 5 Vegas Miami Robusto. A little firm on the draw, but otherwise good. This morning, a Don Tomas Dominican Selection Robusto (remember those?). A nice smoke, as always. Not sure why they didn't get any love in the marketplace.


----------



## LkyLindy

Fuente Hemmingway classic maduro---Whoaaaa Baby


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Gran Habanos 3 Siglos paired with a dark & stormy (ginger beer & dark rum). Yummy !!!


----------



## baba

I had a Oliva Master blend 3 rubusto. Great smoke - definately gonna keep a box or two in the humi.


----------



## chinomalo

this weekend startin friday: oliva g maduro, san cristobal, oliva g natural, tat. petit tat, cao brazil, master blends 3, dpg 1979, and la preferidios emerald... 

i've been smokin a ton of the oliva g's.. they r really good. its been awhile since I posted.


----------



## sofaman

This afternoon I had a HDM DC it was an amazing cigar!!! Tonight I am smoking a Tatuaje Lancero.


----------



## sofaman

This afternoon I had a HDM DC it was an amazing cigar!!! Tonight I am smoking a Tatuaje Lancero.


----------



## BrianEE93

Had my first RASS this afternoon. Nice taste. I should have let it set out for a while. I was a fight to keep lit. The middle of it had a nice creamy taste. The main taste was of cedar with a black pepper finish.


----------



## aracos-cl

JFR Maddie and some Ommegang Chocolate Indulgence Stout... 
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19066


----------



## happy1

Oliva G


----------



## mitro-cl

Hadn't had a smoke since Friday afternoon, so when I went for a walk with my wife and daughter this evening I took along a Padilla '48 robusto. I CANNOT stop smoking the '48s!


----------



## eggwhites

Java..... a very tasty evening smoke.


----------



## eggwhites

Java..... a very tasty evening smoke.


----------



## zion698

Had a El Primer Mundo Maduro ... great smoke.


----------



## mhlatke

Padron 4000 maduro - just a great maduro.


----------



## ylo2na

Am currently smoking a Don Kikki, white label. A mild, creamy, somewhat nutty smoke (according to my palate). Great taste, excellent burn, tons of white, billowy smoke. As I write this, I am about to nub it down to the nth degree to get all those great flavors. Just a dam good, mild smoke before bedtime!!!
Best,
Ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a box pressed robusto Oliva O. Such a solid, consistant smoke with a bit of punch to it. Felt like a smoked a churchill size!
Had with Bell's Double Cream Stout. Great combo...


----------



## Matt257

Saint Luis Rey Serie G 6 x 60, a very nice smoke. A good way to spend the afternoon


----------



## FunkyCold5

05/03/2008:
Old Henry Robusto -
Been resting for around 4 months. Really good smoke after some rest.

05/04/2008:
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles 2006 Corojo -
FREAKIN AMAZING. It has been resting for a year and what a wonderful smoke. The creaminess and smoothness of the smoke totally complimented the morning and my coffee perfectly. I had a great day after that smoke. I only have one left, soooooo unfortunate that they don't make them anymore.


----------



## FunkyCold5

Blah.


----------



## Lighthouse

Just finished a Padilla 1932 Churchill original release. Excellent stick for a nice evening outdoors!!!


----------



## KhaoticMedic

enjoying a Casa Fuente and a glass of Tommy Bahama Rum on da rox's


----------



## cruisin66stang

I had an Oliva S Diadema. As usual, Oliva does not disappoint. Very good cigar.


----------



## boomerd35

Had a Chateau Fuente Maduro at lunch. A Tatuaje P2 on the drive home. Hoping to smoke some ISOMs with Patefengreen when the kiddo goes to sleep.


----------



## El Lechero

With yesterday being my B-day I wrapped up the evening with some Cabo Wabo Reposado and a Gran Habano VL Pyramid. (Sigh) Life is good.


----------



## Doogie

an Oliva O on the way to golf. then i'll smoke two from c-fest while playing.


----------



## FunkyCold5

05/05/2008

Gurkha Class Regent Torpedo

Great cigar. One of my favorites!


----------



## kevink868

Just fired up my first Perdomo Habano Maduro (Toro). Unlike 90% of Perdomos I've had previously, this has flavor. I'm already impressed.

UPDATE: Done. That was delicious! I learn something new every day.


----------



## mikejh-cl

a few days ago had my first ever isom, romeo y julieta cedro, i now understand why people love isoms so much and understand the difference, found it very similar to a tatuaje in flavor, the big differnce was the presence and creaminess of the smoke in the mouth, just amazing. great cigar but i wouldnt ever want to smoke only cubans

last night a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, didnt care for it very much, great construction just not a lot of intersting flavors


----------



## cybervee-cl

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Mini-Belicoso

A very tasty lunch-time smoke while at work.


----------



## Paint

smokin'Jef said:


> Enjoyed a box pressed robusto Oliva O. Such a solid, consistant smoke with a bit of punch to it. Felt like a smoked a churchill size!
> Had with Bell's Double Cream Stout. Great combo...


That Bells Cream stout is made right here in Kalamazoo.Great brewery ,they have an out door beer garden,thats where i go in the summer cold stout& cigar of choice.


----------



## Paint

MonteCristo Media Noche robusto,Arizona iced tea.


----------



## Bigfoot

just lit the new la flor Dominicana limitado 3. So far so good


----------



## Chuffy

kevink868 said:


> Just fired up my first Perdomo Habano Maduro (Toro). Unlike 90% of Perdomos I've had previously, this has flavor. I'm already impressed.
> 
> UPDATE: Done. That was delicious! I learn something new every day.


On Sunday I had my first Perdomo Habano. It was a corojo. Great blend! I am always afraid that with a big ring gauge, the flavor will be diluted. Not so with the Habano, even though it was 54 r.g., very full-flavored.

And thanks to Maduro_Scotty for bombing me with it!


----------



## zion698

Had my first Romeo Y Julieta 1875 - Habana Reserve for breakfast. Pretty good mild to medium smoke.


----------



## jitzy

I had a Lot 23 this morning when I got home such great flavors out of such a mild cigar and there an amazing value too


----------



## JonDot

Coronado by La Flor


----------



## boomerd35

jitzy said:


> ... such great flavors out of such a mild cigar and there an amazing value too


That's true. We bought a boatload of them, and I can't believe the flavor you get for the money.


----------



## silentjon

Tonight, I had a Tatuaje Havana IV and a Don Pepin Series JJ.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Tonight, a Bahia Blu courtesy of JLDude12345. Review up in a little while.....


----------



## smokinj

White-Owl baby


----------



## PMM88Jr

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Figurado. Last night, A. Fuente churchill. night before, RP Connecticut; this one was really dry and started peeling when it stuck to my lips. I tried to peel a little off to salvage it and took it down to the filler. This caused me to absorb waaaay toooooo much nicotine. Whew. that was rough, but I recovered in about an hour. Won't futz with that again.


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a Nub Habano 460 right OTT and it was very good and no burn problems. (even in the wind) Now I'm fighting the pipe.


----------



## sofaman

smokinj said:


> White-Owl baby


Cool I had a white Owl Pineapple:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## JonDot

A Montecristo Media Nocha Churchill,compliments of Toasted Coastie.Thanks a lot now I am searching the Devil site trying to find a deal on more of these!!


----------



## zion698

JonDot said:


> Coronado by La Flor


Can't get enough of these....:dribble:


----------



## chuckhartz

JonDot said:


> Coronado by La Flor


I agree, I friggin' love these. The Oliva Serie V and the Coronado by La Flor are 2 of my favorites.
Someone else thinks pretty highly of the Coronado as well. I just got the new Cigar Snob and they had it at 92.


----------



## boomerd35

Patefengreen and I are nubbing some Casa Fuentes. I thought it was okay until Rhonda suggested some Rowans Creek Small Batch bourbon. Man, what a pairing. Really opens up a Fuente's spices!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

jitzy said:


> I had a Lot 23 this morning when I got home such great flavors out of such a mild cigar and there an amazing value too


I love those Lot 23's also.

It's 0142 hours and I'm working on my RDO and smoking an *Illusione 68*.
Wow! One of the advantages of being new to cigars is that everything is new to me.

I picked this up a couple of days ago thinking it would be a quick smoke because of the size, but I didn't get a chance to smoke it until now.

The draw is fantastic,the flavors are complex, and this little cigars produces a ton of smoke, more than many full size cigars I've had.

I see a full box in my future.


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tatuaje Regios tonight, "pairing" it with a twelve pack of Busch.


----------



## boxer757

Sitting out on the balcony smoking an LFD Factory Press that has been sitting on my top shelf for about 6 months and it is covered in plume!

I figured that while writing a paper on the meaning of life a good cigar was in order to get the wheels turning:nerd:


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Phantom57 said:


> Tatuaje Regios tonight, "pairing" it with a twelve pack of Busch.


A 12 pack with ONE stick?
Fast drinker or slow smoker!? :baffled: LOL


----------



## boxer757

Just grabbed alittle Bushmill's to pair with the final third of my LFD Factory Press, I just couldn't resist. I have been too busy concentrating on the cigar to start on my paper :brick:


----------



## Matt257

Oliva Serie O Robusto Maduro after breakfast. Today is gonna be a good cigar day


----------



## ezmoney5150

Yesterday I smoked a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias 4 5/8 x 49.
Man I read that these are tasty, but damn. It was downright delicious. I have to snatch up more of these.


----------



## mitro-cl

Rainy days make me bust out the good stuff.  I started with a VSG Illusion and now I'm smoking a Camacho Diploma. Life is good sometmes. :lol:


----------



## silentjon

mitro said:


> Rainy days make me bust out the good stuff.  I started with a VSG Illusion and now I'm smoking a Camacho Diploma. Life is good sometmes. :lol:


Nothing wrong with that! :biggrin:


----------



## alanf

mitro said:


> Rainy days make me bust out the good stuff.  I started with a VSG Illusion and now I'm smoking a Camacho Diploma. Life is good sometmes. :lol:


Now you did it... Must.... smoke... Diploma... after.... work.... (or a 10th Anniversary)

Now I going to think about it all day. Argghhh....


----------



## cybervee-cl

CAO L'anniversarie Cameroon - it was very good! I think my work humi is finally stable at just the right humidity (64% on the digi)


----------



## MetallibamA

Nothing...letting the palate rest for a couple of days.


----------



## zion698

chuckhartz said:


> I agree, I friggin' love these. The Oliva Serie V and the Coronado by La Flor are 2 of my favorites.
> Someone else thinks pretty highly of the Coronado as well. I just got the new Cigar Snob and they had it at 92.


I'm with you there ... I keep both (Coronado & Serie V) in arm reach at all times.


----------



## iloveclmore

Last night I had my first A. Fuente Hemmingway Short Story. An amazing smoke! Tons of cedar and spice notes to it. I hope the other vitolas are just as good! Thanks smokinj!


----------



## Paint

Nub Connecticut ,one from a 6 pack sampler and a Arizona iced tea lunch of champions


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am enjoying a 601 Red Robutso I love this Habano wrapper very spicy!!!


----------



## happy1

Don Lino Africa with some good wine


----------



## Bullybreed

This morning had a Tat Reserva SW, afternoon padilla 32 late afternoon LA perf cammy


----------



## mhlatke

Just nubbed a Gurkha Triple Ligero - nice stick!


----------



## boomerd35

Smoking a RP ITC 10th Anniversary. Wow. It's an exceptional smoke.


----------



## Bullybreed

Bullybreed said:


> This morning had a Tat Reserva SW, afternoon padilla 32 late afternoon LA perf cammy


finished the nite with a LA 1495 and this mornings coffee


----------



## boxer757

Bully I love those SW's. They are characterized as mild by most accounts but i really enjoy them and think they have alot of flavor.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

smoked two cigars this evening... 100 angel which started off great then went bad. Then I lit up a Graycliff Crystal for the IL reviews. I have to say I was sort of let down by it. The burn was awful and the tobacco tasted bitter. There was some spice and coffee notes but they were sort of overshadowed by a little bit of a bitter burning taste. 

I think it might be that my humidity is off in my tupperdor (I have a boveda pack and that's supposed to do the trick but who knows). I'm going to throw in a hygrometer to check it out.


----------



## leojvs

A Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta Churchill, with a glass of Chivas Regal Whisky :biggrin:


----------



## FunkyCold5

05/03/2008
Old Henry Robusto

05/04/2008
Padilla Edicion Especial Achillies 2006 Corojo

05/05/2008
Gurkha Class Regent Torpedo

05/06/2008
Bolivar Belicosos Finos

05/07/2008
RyJ Coronitas en Cedro
Padilla Edicion Especial Obsidian

I'm on a tear here. I usually smoke once a week. Been fortunate with great weather.

Andrew


----------



## smh0768

trinidad maduro last night. was the second box i ever bought. been sitting for about 9 months. i forgot how much i loved these.


----------



## Bullybreed

boxer757 said:


> Bully I love those SW's. They are characterized as mild by most accounts but i really enjoy them and think they have alot of flavor.


your right on that boxer, the flavor is amazingm thats one smoke you cant stop looking at after each puff


----------



## Matt257

Olive Serie V Lancero.....WOW is about all I have to say :biggrin:


----------



## sofaman

This morning I had a DPG JJ Lancero with Coffee I have to say it was a dam good combo!!!


----------



## PMM88Jr

The local B&M gave me a Nub Habano if I promised to come back. Which I will for the Opus X (due any day now). Excellent smoke. I was wondering what all the hubbub was about in this forum. Great taste, killer ash, sweet smoke. Now I know, will definitely have again.


----------



## Bullybreed

this morning had a LA Saphire with a cup of me, this afternoon had a Pepin CC. I am a pepin whore from hell!!


----------



## PMM88Jr

Padrón 1964 Anniversary Series. Currently my favorite. Delicious!


----------



## JohnR

La Aurora 1495 robusto. I've been reaching for this cigar a lot lately. Nice solid stick. I also had an Oliva Serie O natural toro. Another solid performer.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm smoking the last of my La Aurora Cien Anos Churchill. I have a box full of the Belicosos, but I think I prefer the Churchill. I guess I'll have to pony up the $300+ soon and go get another box before they are all gone for good.


----------



## Mr Majestic

Tonight I had a 601 black Robusto,a powerhouse !


----------



## Jason Brown

matt257 said:


> Olive Serie V Lancero.....WOW is about all I have to say :biggrin:


I had the same thing tonight and yeah it was very tasty. The flavors just seemed to pop on the palette.


----------



## RGianelli

Had my first Connie NUb tonite...I'm not drawn to Conn. wrapper as a rule..but this was really quite good..very clean flavors..I wouldn't call myself a Connie convert... YET...but this smoke was very enjoyable..
Rob


----------



## El Lechero

Just nubbed another Slow-Aged 826. DAMN these are good!!


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tonight, a 601 Green Oscuro Robusto size.


----------



## Matt257

Oliva MB3 with a morning cup of coffee. What a start to the day


----------



## Fatmandu

Last night I had a DPG Blue TORP...WOW!!! Gonna have a repete performance after PT this morn'n!


----------



## tobacmon

Had another Illusione #68 that JonDot sent in a PIF with my cup of joe this morning and like always I enjoyed the crap out of it-----


----------



## silentjon

Last night, it was a Graycliff Double Espresso and a Nub Habano.


----------



## Paint

Last night was CAO Brazilla Anaconda, very very tasty,2hour smoke never got boring .


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked a Sancho Panza Belicoso an a 99 Punch Petit Corona; both were very enjoyable.


----------



## Doogie

silentjon said:


> Last night, it was a Graycliff Double Espresso and a Nub Habano.


nice night there Johnathan. Can't smoke today raining :mumbles:


----------



## mitro-cl

Vegas Cubanas. Not my favorite Pepin.


----------



## baboruger

mitro said:


> Vegas Cubanas. Not my favorite Pepin.


I like them...wanna make a trade?


----------



## mitro-cl

baboruger said:


> I like them...wanna make a trade?


Answered in other thread. 

Now I'm smoking a CFO #7 Reserva. As usual, nothing mind-blowing, but for fitty cent it ain't bad.


----------



## Reb11

Had a Litto Gomez Chisel Puro this morning that I've been meaning to get to for a while. Wow! A bit strong for a morning smoke, but talk about nice flavors and smoothness. I think I'll savor the next one after a heavy meal.


----------



## Bullybreed

Bullybreed said:


> this morning had a LA Saphire with a cup of me, this afternoon had a Pepin CC. I am a pepin whore from hell!!


ended the nite with a padilla 32, another pepin CC, tat reserva SW and greyclff crystal pirate.

today Ive had a Pepin jj and LA camaroon


----------



## wherewolf_e

I just got done smoking a Nub Cameroon 466BPT. It was a great, rich cigar. The notes of coffee and cedar were very noticeable. Unfortunately the cigar had a soft spot about half-way through which caused it to burn unevely. But it was still a great smoke. 

I've had my first three Nubs in the last 24 hours and loved everyone. I'm hooked.


----------



## zion698

Had a Padron Londres great value smoke.


----------



## -G-

at the moment a Padilla Miami 8 & 11 pyramid. Right before that a Pepin Cuban Classic Robusto!! Series V next???


----------



## baba

I had a Cabaguan last night - great medium bodied cigar. Pete Johnson does not blend a bad cigar.


----------



## LkyLindy

Cao Brazilia box press -decent smoke


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am enjoying a Graycilff Chateau Grand Cru this is a very creamy flavorfull smoke!!!


----------



## Jason Brown

Tonight I had a Romeo y Julieta No.1 tubo. Very tasty cigar.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

RP 1992 petite corona


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished a El Titan de Bronze Sun Grown torp (gifted by greysmoke) - and loved it! Great flavor, easy draw, tons of smoke, never a touch-up - just a fantastic smoke.


----------



## PMM88Jr

RyJ Habana Reserve, tonight. Plan is for tomorrow, Oliva G; sunday, Padron 3000.


----------



## mitro-cl

I just came in from the garage after listening to the Sox game, drinking a small bottle of port, and smoking a 601 Green Trabuco. That thing was a monster. It lasted almost the whole game and was quite tasty!


----------



## Doogie

Just finished a rp sun grown:biggrin:


----------



## Huskysibe

5 Vegas Limitada 2006. I have finally found a line of cigars that wont break the bank and tastes wonderful to me. So far I have had the golds, classics and now the limitadas. Gonna go buy a box of each one of these days, I simply love them.


----------



## zion698

Ended last night with an old stand by sitck that has never disappointed me .... The Oliva Serie V toro size and a splash of Gran Marnier. Very nice combo.


----------



## Lok17

Thinking bout firing up a Tatuaje East Coast...been awhile since I treated myself with one of these lil gems


----------



## Lok17

mitro said:


> I just came in from the garage after listening to the Sox game, drinking a small bottle of port, and smoking a 601 Green Trabuco. That thing was a monster. It lasted almost the whole game and was quite tasty!


That the one I gave ya? I was wondering if you ever would smoke a cigar that large LOL!!!!


----------



## JohnR

Huskysibe said:


> 5 Vegas Limitada 2006. I have finally found a line of cigars that wont break the bank and tastes wonderful to me. So far I have had the golds, classics and now the limitadas. Gonna go buy a box of each one of these days, I simply love them.


I have some Golds and some Classics that are probably over a year old. They age well. The Golds really come alive after some age on them.


----------



## eggwhites

I just had a Nub 464T Cameroon. I was really disappointed with it. It had a really poor draw and was terribly harsh. I chucked it about 1/3 into it. Very sad... I like the connecticut... maybe I just need to age it next time.

After I tossed the Nub, I lit up an Oliva Serie V. It was a very nice smoke. The last 1/3 was the best part. Very nice.


----------



## -G-

CI Legends Don Pepin... Thoughts? It's definitely a Pepin, but gotta say I'm a little disappointed. I'm actually shocked to say this, but the flavor is a little bland.


----------



## jam

I smoked my first Oliva V what a great cigar with alot of carmel taste. I have to get more of them for sure


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Missile. It was a year old too. :dribble:


----------



## happy1

Nub Cammie not bad for a cameroon


----------



## Wunderdawg

Conuco toro


----------



## Bullybreed

Today had a Pepin CC, jj maduro


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Padilla Hybrid this morning, Padron 2000 maddie after lunch, and finished up the day with an ITC-10.


----------



## laplhroaig

After lunch i had a Gurkha legend- I give it a 10, right up there with the Rocky Old World Reserve in my book. 
After a few Gunniess I had a Rocky Fusion.
Then finished the day with a Don Tomas classico.


----------



## RGianelli

Just finished a Oliva Serie V Torp..The best "V" I've had so far..This one had about 8 - 10 months Humi time...


----------



## smh0768

last night:
-san cristobal fabuloso - paired w/ a buddy's homebrew stout
-JdN antano - paired w/ bacardi distillers reserve 12yr
-cao gold maduro


----------



## Doogie

this morning smoke Indian tabac reserve.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

This morning with the wonderful coffee Mike from Leaf & Ale sent me was a RP Sun Grown Perfecto....


----------



## JonDot

Had a DPG JJ Maduro for breakfast.


----------



## BlueyHK

Monte #2. A few burn issues with this one but still good.


----------



## baba

Smoken an Illusion 888 - Great cigar -


----------



## Jason Brown

Last night: Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto...very enjoyable.

Today: Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha....good as always.


----------



## zion698

Having a Hemingway Classic as a birthday smoke.


----------



## zion698

Had a Flor De Olvia (natural) ... after a few months these are starting to smooth out a bit.


----------



## Matt257

A NUb Cammy 466 BPT :biggrin:


----------



## GreySmoke

Haven't been posting much here of late, lazy I guess. Just finished a Padilla Miami Lancero, great spice and flavor.suffered from the wind outside though burn was very irregular and needed frequent touchups. But its still a great smoke....


----------



## mark in kc

Found something that grabbed my attention. Smoked an Avo 80th tonight. Pretty good for the first 2/3 then died off a bit. Very silky smooth on this mild early summer night.


----------



## Tha Criddler

Playboy at lunch w/ happy1 and Ashton VSG Illusion after dinner.


----------



## PMM88Jr

PMM88Jr said:


> RyJ Habana Reserve, tonight. Plan is for tomorrow, Oliva G; sunday, Padron 3000.


Didn't quite go to plan. No time Saturday night for a smoke, so the Oliva G was smoked on the ride home from Sugarland and the Padron was tonight. The Olive G was good from foot to nub. The Padron had great flavor and smoke, but was too loose. I like tight cigars (seem to lean toward box pressed when given a choice). The Padron was a bit too easy to draw on, but that certainly didn't take away from the enjoyment.:smoke:


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a yummy Padron 3000 maddy last night! Great smoke!


----------



## sofaman

This morning I had a Graycliff Crystal paired with Killer Beans Caribbean Cut Throut!!!


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto. I had a few burn issues, but the flavors were great. I'll have to let the others rest a bit longer as I picked them just about a month ago.


----------



## wherewolf_e

I smoked an Oliva Serie O Torpedo this morning: a smooth, mild smoke.


----------



## mitro-cl

This morning I finally had a Nub (Habano 460)that had burn/construction issues. I've seen people having problems, but until today all of mine had been perfect.

Now I'm treating myself to a year+ old (second run) Famous Nic 3000. Man I only have a few left and I didn't buy any freshies to replace them.


----------



## zion698

Had a Punch Magnum and Camacho Havana (one of my favorites).


----------



## zion698

Had a Punch Magnum and Camacho Havana (one of my favorites).


----------



## cybervee-cl

A Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 mini-belicoso.


:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## g_flores

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Best Seller...I love these little guys! They are always great for after lunch. They were great 5 years ago and they have welcomed me back recently!


----------



## eggwhites

Had a Saint Luis Rey I was bombed.... When I was sliding the band off, it snagged the wrapper and put a nice slice in it.. so it basically began to unravel from the top of the cigar... smoking it was rather inconvenient.

the first 1/3 was medium bodied and sweet, after that I just got annoyed with the wrapper and various burn issues so I just tossed it. The aftertaste is woody with some peanut butter. Not sure if I'd smoke another one.


----------



## Doogie

sofaman said:


> This morning I had a Graycliff Crystal paired with Killer Beans Caribbean Cut Throut!!!


nice pair Scott:biggrin: love the coffee


----------



## Doogie

nice sunny day today in NY. Indian Tubac maduro


----------



## smh0768

tonight i had my first nub, cammie torp, courtesy of ArrowJ from last week's podcast.

i gotta be honest, when something has this much hype, i typically expect mediocrity; but i will admit this thing was tasty!


----------



## Paint

Right now Oliva series G robusto.It is great so far 10 minutes into it


----------



## canney

La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Piramides Classico
Maduro .com
Hows that for a name? Could you imagine typing that in for a website?


----------



## happy1

Graycliff G2


----------



## Bullybreed

slow smoken day today, had a Pepin CC this afternoon and smoken a padilla 32 lancero as I type.


----------



## Paint

canney said:


> La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Piramides Classico
> Maduro .com
> Hows that for a name? Could you imagine typing that in for a website?


Thats too long of a name !!!:roflmao:


----------



## Eyedoc2020

Today, I enjoyed a RP Edge Lite.


----------



## PMM88Jr

Punch Rare Corojo. Lots of flavor, lots of smoke.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

DPG JJ Belicoso watching the Sox. Smoke was good, the Sox were not...


----------



## Bullybreed

Toasted Coastie said:


> DPG JJ Belicoso watching the Sox. Smoke was good, the Sox were not...


 the jj is awsome smoke, have you had the maduro?


----------



## smokinj

*XXO Titanium.Ummmmm wish I had more boxes of these beauties:dribble:*


----------



## stlcards

Bullybreed said:


> the jj is awsome smoke, have you had the maduro?


I had the JJ maduro yesterday. Amazing smoke! Today I had a LFD Chisel Maduro.


----------



## GreySmoke

Illusione hl (Holy Lancero) ok Dion you got another winner even though you never sent me a sample. I still love your products.


----------



## mhlatke

My first Montecristo Media Noche torp - not bad, will definitely try another one.


----------



## Ceedee

Had a Toraño Signature maduro earlier tonight and it was VERY tasty! Thinking now of what to have to finish out the eve... hmmmm, let's see...


CD


----------



## Brazilla-cl

Oliva Serie V Lancero

Had a lil soft spot in the beginning that tunneled but it worked itself out and turned into a great smoke. I'm starting to like Oliva again.


----------



## Webmeister

Wasn't planning to stop by Charlie's on the way home tonight, but had a couple of errands to complete there. Smoked an Illusione mk - excellent as always! Only one left now - time to crack open one of the other boxes...


----------



## mitro-cl

GreySmoke said:


> Illusione hl (Holy Lancero) ok Dion you got another winner even though you never sent me a sample. I still love your products.


Had a Camacho Scorpion while Ben smoked the hl. Complex as anything I can recall. Didn't completely knock my socks off, but I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## AragornElessar86

Smoked an Illusione 888 on the drive from SD to LA this morning. Probably have something else this evening, not sure what yet.


----------



## LkyLindy

had a hoyo dm isom to start the night and finished with a rp old worlde maduro--Sweet


----------



## happy1

Webmeister said:


> Wasn't planning to stop by Charlie's on the way home tonight, but had a couple of errands to complete there. Smoked an Illusione mk - excellent as always! Only one left now - time to crack open one of the other boxes...


Rub it in Mike:brick:

finishing the night with a La Auroa special selection pre-release that a got when I was up at C-fest


----------



## Bullybreed

just finished the nite with a DP Blue buy you


----------



## Bullybreed

just finished the nite with a DP Blue buy you


----------



## Ceedee

CAO Black Beli with coffee for lunch today. Not bad!

CD


----------



## Bullybreed

started the morn off with a DC 1 with a cup of me


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

RP SunGrown. Im not sure why Rocky is reblending these. I think they are great the way they are. I sure hope the new blend is good. I would hate to have him ruin a good thing!


----------



## Bullybreed

just finished a camacho Trip maduro, i really wanna puke..:sweat:, damn good cigar thought


----------



## boomerd35

BeerAdvocate said:


> RP SunGrown. Im not sure why Rocky is reblending these. I think they are great the way they are. I sure hope the new blend is good. I would hate to have him ruin a good thing!


Yeah, I agree. I hope my go to smoke doesn't become my special occasion smoke cause you can't get them anymore.


----------



## boomerd35

Bullybreed said:


> just finished a camacho Trip maduro, i really wanna puke..:sweat:, damn good cigar thought


Maybe you been smoking too many conny's lately. Try switching to a flavored cigar and ease back into the real stuff


----------



## Ecto1

Bullybreed said:


> just finished a camacho Trip maduro, i really wanna puke..:sweat:, damn good cigar thought


I know love the smoke but only after a full meal


----------



## baba

Had a Aroma De Cuba toro - Good every day type of smoke - what I would call a change up smoke.


----------



## Bullybreed

boomerd35 said:


> Maybe you been smoking too many conny's lately. Try switching to a flavored cigar and ease back into the real stuff


 LMAO, no comment


----------



## Ceedee

Finished off a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosas while slowly getting the grill fired up and then cooking some mesquite marinaded chicken. Thanks goes out to Shelby07 for the wonderful smoke! 

CD


----------



## stlcards

Having a special smoke today. It's an unbanded Rocky Patel. This is the cigar blend that went on to become the Edge. So maybe it's a pre-release Edge, I don't know. I just know it's good. It was gifted to me by a fine BOTL here. It goes very good with Veradero rum and some Coke.


----------



## Jason Brown

I had an Arganese Maduro Chairman Corona tonight....not bad..


----------



## JohnR

Kickin' back with one of my more recent favorites, the La Aurora 1495. Savory!


----------



## JonDot

Ilusione 888


----------



## mikejh-cl

tried a los blancos sumatra, cant say i enjoyed it, very smooth, good construction and burn but flavor just wasnt doing anything for me


----------



## PMM88Jr

Ancient Warrior! Great smoke, lots of flavor, good amount of spice. Couldn't take it down to a nub, but smoked 3/4 of it.


----------



## Doogie

NUBS. nub event today. i'll smoke one of each, in honor Sam


----------



## Toasted Coastie

I had a Padron 1926 natural #35 last night. Went out after the first inch, and was never the same after that. I was going to put up a review but decided it might not be such a good idea (I wasn't impressed). Kind of a let down.....


----------



## sofaman

Toasted Coastie said:


> I had a Padron 1926 natural #35 last night. Went out after the first inch, and was never the same after that. I was going to put up a review but decided it might not be such a good idea (I wasn't impressed). Kind of a let down.....


Ron dont give up on the #35 yet try another one even Padron lets a bad one get by from time to time. This morning I am having a 601 Red Robusto from the Joe's deal I picked up last week I wish I would have picked up more than 1 10 Pac


----------



## smh0768

ashton maduro last night. good and smooth. helped relax me from a hell of a rough day at the office...


----------



## Bullybreed

had a DP Blue robusto this morning with a cup of me


----------



## cybervee-cl

RP Vintage 1990 Mini-Belicoso. One of my favorites.


----------



## zion698

Had a El Primer Mundo Habano Criollo Maduro. Great smoke.


----------



## amateurke

Today, at my friend B&M I smoked furst a NUB Cameroon follow up with a Partagas Presidente and ending the afthernoon with a Masterblend 2 Torpedo. Not a bad selection for a Thursday?


----------



## PMM88Jr

Smoking a DPG Cuban Classic in honor of CGAR Girl's (Sondra's) father.


----------



## luckyfitz13

Bullybreed said:


> had a DP Blue robusto this morning with a cup of me


awesome smoke indeed!!!:dribble:
Had myself a Don Lino Africa....delicious mocha flavor to close the cigar out....mmmmmmm

-Fitzy :leph:


----------



## Toasted Coastie

In memory of Sondra's Dad:


----------



## The Wizard

I've been meaning to get rid of these Acids that I have lying around, so I lit up a Liquid tonight. Started cracking real bad about 3/4 through so I had to scrap it.


----------



## mikejh-cl

had an avo 80th, really not worth the 17 dollars or so i paid for it, one dimensional, flaky ash, dissapointing


----------



## stlcards

I had a DPG Black 1952 PC this morning and am finishing up a LFD Factory Press now.


----------



## Paint

It would be a Emerald tubo LA AURORA GOOD but have to keep lighting this bad boy .


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Had a Tatuaje red label this afternoon followed by a beauty of a box pressed Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve torpedo tonight.
Both were excellent.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Wow! Just finished/nubbed a Padron 1926 robusto. One awesome smoke with a ton of ever changing flavors! :dribble:


----------



## Jason Brown

Just finished a DPG Series JJ Robusto. It started off with a bit of spice for the first half inch or so and settled out with a nice woody taste. I also got some toasty flavors and a slight taste of nuts at times. Very enjoyable overall.


----------



## LkyLindy

Padron 64 maduro diplomatico--If you got em-smoke em


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Smoked a Gurkha Status... didn't live up to it's name unfortunately. For 12.50 you can get so much more.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I am enjoying a Gurkha Ancient Warrior and diet dr. pepper. not a bad pairing, the mix was off on the soda.

the cigar would have been good with a rum and coke but they frown on drinking at work


----------



## ylo2na

Just bought a couple of boxes of the new "Handmade" by Ashton. Been aging about a week and I had to have one this morning. It is a very nice mild to medium smoke with lots of flavor. Price point is about $3, not completely sure on this. Want to say I ordered through Pipesandcigars.com??????? Anywho...it is a good smoke, imho, for my palate!
best,
Ylo2na


----------



## ylo2na

Just bought a couple of boxes of the new "Handmade" by Ashton. Been aging about a week and I had to have one this morning. It is a very nice mild to medium smoke with lots of flavor. Price point is about $3, not completely sure on this. Want to say I ordered through Pipesandcigars.com??????? Anywho...it is a good smoke, imho, for my palate!
best,
Ylo2na


----------



## eggyellow

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> but they frown on drinking at work


such a lame rule!

I will be enjoying a CAO MX2 courtesy of FJ this afternoon when i get off of work.


----------



## Doogie

NUBing again today. raining outside toady no morning smoke. going to a NUB event later.


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I smoked a Padilla Miami Lancero which had wonderful dark cherry flavors. The only downside was some unraveling. Today I'm smoking an Illusione f9 which is fantastic.


----------



## mitro-cl

Just finished a LFD Cameroon Cabinet No. 1. GREAT smoke. Wonderful flavor and the burn never even got crooked while driving in the 6-wheeler with the windows down.


----------



## mitro-cl

Just finished a LFD Cameroon Cabinet No. 1. GREAT smoke. Wonderful flavor and the burn never even got crooked while driving in the 6-wheeler with the windows down.


----------



## baboruger

mitro said:


> Just finished a LFD Cameroon Cabinet No. 1. GREAT smoke. Wonderful flavor and the burn never even got crooked while driving in the 6-wheeler with the windows down.


I had the Cameroon Cabinet in one of the blind review panels that I did over the summer, and even when I did not know what it was, I thought it was a fantastic cigar!

Really great flavors and burn. Great cigar!


----------



## mitro-cl

Finished a Liga Privada #9 a little bit ago. It started out good, but the middle was underfilled, causing burn problems and as a result the taste went down the tubes. Disappointing for a $10+ stick that I've heard great things about.


----------



## Matt257

Yet again another NUb cammy :biggrin:


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am smoking a DPG Centurion Lancero awsome smoke so far!!!


----------



## ylo2na

it is late in the evening, having trouble with my a/c in the humidor so I said the "hell with it" and settled down with a Bolivar Toro. Absolutely a fantastic smoke. Forgot how good they taste. 
Have just returned from checking a/c and realized when I made the new repairs in the exhausting duct, I vented it to the outside of the house. And, I put a pvc cap with holes drilled into it over the vent. Well, I was getting lots of backpressure (finally realized this was the cause) from this covering, so removed it and the A/C is now working fine. Dropped from 85 degrees to 79 degrees in 15 minutes and it is on the way down. YEA!!!!
Now back to my pleasure....BOLIVAR BABY, come to me softly, sweetly.....
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## cybervee-cl

Ok, I know - I have a pattern. RP Vintage - Perdomo ESV, Perdomo ESV - RP Vintage, Perdomo Habano - RP Vintage - Perdomo ESV - RP OWR. But I really like these sticks! 

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Mini-Belicoso. 

Good thing I have two more 5 packs of the 92 Mini-Belicoso coming on Monday, winnings from the devil site! I think I'm down to a total of only 50 or so different RPs, and another 35 or so ITs. :sweat:


----------



## Paint

Oliva (nub) Cameroon 466 Torp And Appleton Estate Jamaica Rum And Coke.i Am Not A Big Rum Fan Till Now This Goes Great With Cigars!!!!


----------



## happy1

trying to smoke a Cusano 18 Maduro but the damn thing wont stay lite


----------



## Paint

happy1 said:


> trying to smoke a Cusano 18 Maduro but the damn thing wont stay lite


Well Chuck it may be time to chuck it LOL!!!:errrr:


----------



## RiverVan

Smoking an Olivia Serie G Cameroon. Love Olivia's but like the O and V better than this but still a nice smoke


----------



## RiverVan

Smoking an Olivia Serie G Cameroon. Love Olivia's but like the O and V better than this but still a nice smoke


----------



## RiverVan

Smoking an Oliva Serie G Cameroon. Love Oliva's like the O and V better than this but still a nice smoke


----------



## JonDot

Started with a LFD DL Chiselito,Illusione hl,Winston Churhill #10AVO Tesoro Limited Edition,& am smokinf an Illusione mk right now.


----------



## JonDot

Started with a LFD DL Chiselito,Illusione hl,Winston Churhill #10AVO Tesoro Limited Edition,& am smokinf an Illusione mk right now.


----------



## Bullybreed

slow smoke day to day, just had a DP jj and just finished a edge maduro


----------



## eggwhites

Nub Habano 464t... very nice smoke. Not sure if I like it or the connecticut more...


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tonight, an EO 601 Blue Robusto.


----------



## Habana-cl

Had a Graycliff for the Illinois/Wisconsin Review team and finished the night off with a Oliva V lancero. A good night indeed. Flint


----------



## Matt257

Just lit up my first Camacho Triple Maduro. Loving the initial flavours


----------



## Habana-cl

Just finished an LG, need to look and see what it was for sure, because it was an awesome stick. Flint


----------



## g_flores

I had a Numb Camaroon this morning...not bad!


----------



## Paint

Graycliff Double Espresso ,and Appleton Rum Watching the ponys run


----------



## PMM88Jr

Had a Oliva Special 'G' for breakfast (if 2PM can be called breakfast, that's what I'm calling it) and an Illusione 88 later for dinner. Last night a Oliva Blue Ribbon aged by and courtesy of the generous sofaman.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Smoking a Gispert Maduro toro as a pre birthday smoke. Haven't decided what to smoke for my bday on Sunday.


----------



## baba

Had a nice Tatuate J21 - very nice full bodied smoke. Definately a keeper


----------



## Huskysibe

Had a Devils Weed tonight and was thoroughly disappointed. Wrapper issues from the start and only got to half way point before ending the misery, and the taste wasnt anything to write home about.


----------



## chinomalo

Going to a reception tonight with da homies and a coupla friends..

Can't spend all night outside so I'm gonna take a sweet 5'er for the groom and peel out a 'chino-size' MK and CG4.. Pair it with some JW black and I'm set!!

The nights have been the bomb in Cali!!


----------



## chinomalo

Going to a reception tonight with da homies and a coupla friends..

Can't spend all night outside so I'm gonna take a sweet 5'er for the groom and peel out a 'chino-size' MK and CG4.. Pair it with some JW black and I'm set!!

The nights have been the bomb in Cali!!


----------



## Jason Brown

Just finished a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Toro. Not a bad cigar but really not a whole lot of flavor. It did burn really well and produced lots of smoke. I think I will try the next one earlier in the day. I found this one quite mild.


----------



## Bullybreed

were to start, to day had a DP jj, padilla32, DP CC, DP Blue, CAO brazilla pirahna, AF anejo, LA 1495, vegas robaina habana, and thats it


----------



## leojvs

Mmmm, Im smoking something illegal in USA, but just fine here. Its a RyJ Churchill.


----------



## stlcards

Yesterday I had an 858 in the morning. Then, as the day I had a Cohiba Extra Vigoroso, a Jose L Piedra ISOM, and a RyJ Love story. I finished the night with a Davidoff #2. Pretty good smoking day. The only bad thing is that I was kind of sick, and now I'm really sick so I won't be able to have any today.


----------



## stlcards

Yesterday I had an 858 in the morning. Then, as the day I had a Cohiba Extra Vigoroso, a Jose L Piedra ISOM, and a RyJ Love story. I finished the night with a Davidoff #2. Pretty good smoking day. The only bad thing is that I was kind of sick, and now I'm really sick so I won't be able to have any today.


----------



## ytford

Nub conneticut today. Great cigars Sam!


----------



## eggyellow

had a nice 420 by Cuban Crafters courtesy of Metallibama's SEC bomb witch i enjoyed all the way to the end along with a game of fetch with my dogs.
(sorry for the crappy cell phone pic quality).


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I had a Nub 460 Cameroon that unraveled on me and tossed out. Also had a RP Olde World Reserve (that actually tasted a lot better after I let it sit in the humi for the last year).


----------



## baba

I was given a Tatuate Black by a vendor - excellent cigar! Want more


----------



## baba

I was given a Tatuate Black by a vendor - excellent cigar! Want more


----------



## baboruger

Yesterday I smoked a Habana Leon I picked up at the local Cigar King. These are Pepin rolled house blends for Cigar King. This was a wonderful cigar with loads of flavors.

I'm going back in a couple of days to see if they have anymore in stock, they only had 2 left when I got this one...I should have picked up both...


----------



## ER Doc

Padron 3000 Maduro - not a bad cigar.

Gispert robusto - had to toss it because it was so plugged! Too bad...


----------



## BengalMan-cl

Saturday for the Preakness my Step-Dad and I went down to the racetrack and had Oliva Serie V's. He had the double toro and I had the double robusto. After the day races we went back to the house to watch the Preakness and have mint-julips and watch Big Brown crush everyone in the field AGAIN. After that he had a Flor De Oliva Corojo and I had a Davidoff Millenium Robusto. Took yesterday off. Today I think I'm going to go with a Master Blend 2 and a Punch Punch CC that's been aging for over a year and a half.


----------



## CIGAR AFFAIR

*Someone's got a case of the Mondays*

...Got a cold case of the Mondays so I'm going with a Padron 1926 No. 2. It's the last one I have (out of only 2) :lol: and I'll be enjoying every minute of it with my buddy scott, who will be smoking a Macanudo Prince Phillip...not my style, but he's a fan...


----------



## eggwhites

About to smoke an unmarked cigar from goinfersmoke.. neither of us know what it is.. its a petite corona though...


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Yesterday me and a buddy smoked cigars and drank a 12 pack of Coors Light. Our wives were both working so we had all afternoon. I had a CAO Brazilia Lambada and a Romeo Y Julieta Vintage Maduro VII (toro). We grilled out and played with his 1 yr old son all day. It was awesome!!


----------



## zion698

Had a Padron 3000 natural .... never noticed how flat the cap is on these. It's easy screw up the cut.


----------



## big04deuce

When it cools off I am going to have a Perdomo Habano Corojo. We are melting in west texas.


----------



## CIGAR AFFAIR

Send some of that heat up here deuce! NY is freezin' this season


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying my evening with a Pedomo Lot23 robusto and Tyranena Devil Over A Barrel - which is a Bourbon Barrel-Aged Coffee Imperial Oatmeal Porter. Talk about a great combo!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Paint

After diner smoke would be a great first for me,its a LA FLOR DOMINICANA DOUBLE LIGERO CHIZEL,gifted to me by Bullybreed, great smoke...


----------



## chrisguinther

Yesterday I smoked a Ramon Allones Estupendo from 2006.


----------



## JonDot

Tat Red label,Robusto size.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Nothing. I just watched a kid that overcame cancer pitch a No-Hitter. Glad I watched the whole game.....


----------



## Phantom57-cl

This morning, an Oliva Serie V Belicoso. This afternoon, a Tatuaje Regios, and tonight an EO 601 Green robusto size, Trunco I think they call it.


----------



## baba

My breakfast smoke was a AF King B - Fuente, just makes great cigars.


----------



## Bullybreed

finaly had a DP Vegas Cubana that ive been patiently waiting all week to try. very sweet and subtle strait outta the box, cant wait to see what ther gonna taste like after a few weeks in the humi, highly recomend to all my pepin whores out there


----------



## El Lechero

Tonight I'm having my first Gracliff. It's a G2 Robusto and it is SUPERB!! I look forward to getting a pay raise so I can afford to try others.


----------



## Paint

I went thumbing threw my coolerdor looking to see what jumped out at me ,and found a Petrus Tabacco Sublime ,appears to be Dominican Rep.Dont know anything about these but it is a belicoso med brown wrapper,a little rough construction,med flavor lots of creamy smoke ,a rosy slight floral note ,bright white ash,tight ash,firm construction,half gone and it has picked up in flavor stronger,better,leather aftertaste ,lots of smoke wow ,i think this is a budget cigar?cant be it is really good.Amazing changing complexities .i am on a mission to find out more about these.


----------



## eggwhites

5 Vegas Gold... great smoke... 1/3 was pleasantly mild, 2/3 was creamy and nutty, still mild, and the last third was too harsh... if that makes sense... I'd buy 'em again though.


----------



## Bullybreed

just finished a DP jj maduro....:wazzapp::whoohoo::whoohoo: is how this smoke makes me feel..:whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## Paint

Bullybreed said:


> just finished a DP jj maduro....:wazzapp::whoohoo::whoohoo: is how this smoke makes me feel..:whoohoo::whoohoo:


So you likey likey??


----------



## mhlatke

Bullybreed said:


> just finished a DP jj maduro....:wazzapp::whoohoo::whoohoo: is how this smoke makes me feel..:whoohoo::whoohoo:


I know that feeling! That is one fantastic stick! The maduro just blew me away.


----------



## mhlatke

Tonight's selection was a Camacho SLR toro - tasty stick, decent strength.


----------



## hiway_86

Had a CAO vision tonight. I thought it was a good smoke. I recently got it in a trade. It had a good taste, but dont know if its worth the money. I dont think i would ever buy one.


----------



## leojvs

A Gurkha Beauty Rubusto. Waiting for the NRL State of Origin to start, as I have $10 on NSW to win over QLD by 1-12 points. Yummo!

GO THE BLUES!!!!


----------



## tobacmon

I started my day with a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Silver Edition this morning with my cup of joe. I must say this smoke seems to pleasantly surprise me every time I torch one. Very good smoke at a very good price.


----------



## amateurke

I agree with you Paul, that's a real fine smoke! I love the Maduro version even a litel more!


----------



## Paint

Camacho Corojo Toro just finished it .yes it was tasty.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

A Bucanero Classic Maduro Robusto and a Diet Coke (I'm working, so nothing stronger).
My first Bucanero and at the halfway point. So far, so good.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am smoking my 1st Nub Cameroon!!!


----------



## baba

Got a box of Shark 77 from the Dominican Republic - had to try one. Yum!


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Earlier this evening, an EO 601 Red Robusto, and now a Tatuaje Regios.


----------



## Matt257

NUb Connie 464T. Not usually a fan of connecticuts, but this little guy is pretty damn good


----------



## mitro-cl

Smoking a Don Kiki lancero thanks to GreySmoke's Miami trip and the Don himself. It wasn't as spectacular as the first one I had, but a damn good way to start off the day.

I think I'm going to have a number of good ones today. It feels like a "burn your best" day.


----------



## mitro-cl

Finally broke down and fired up my first ever ESG - a 21-year robusto. Man its good. Not twice as good as a VSG, but to me it is better. I really wish I had the churchill now.


----------



## eggwhites

I had a Flor de Oliva Corojo...

Very nice budget cigar. I used a different method of lighting this time. I did a slow roast of the tip for about a minute without cutting the cap. After the cigar was properly roasted I cut the cap and it burned beautifully.


----------



## Bullybreed

this morning had a DP blue with a cup of me, was figgen awsome as usual.


----------



## boomerd35

Padilla 68 Robusto at lunch. Fired it up on my way to lunch, and it was so good I had to keep driving around town just so I wouldn't have to stop and put it down.


----------



## chopperny

Pepin El Centurion for breakfast when I opened up the local B&M today. This was my first time smoking this cigar. It was good, but I'm not going to go searching for them. I was hoping for more power...I think I was in the mood for a Lito Gomez or the like.


----------



## Matt257

Today has been a NUb day. Had a Connie for breakfast, a Cammy for Lunch and Habano for Dinner :biggrin:


----------



## Paint

A celebration cigar tonight .Got through a day of surgery my son Michael 16 had a tendon,and nerves re attached ,hour and a half surgery,worst day of my life.All went great.surgeon said all is well with the re-attachment .He has never been put under before and was real scared,so were we,i am so glad it is done..So tonight it will be a OLIVA MB3 and a Oberon wheat ale,to start with.Relax time!!!!Sorry for the partial thread jack


----------



## baba

I had a Gurkha Regent - good body - not as smoth as I would like. But it was a good smoke for 3 bucks.


----------



## BrianEE93

paint said:


> A celebration cigar tonight .Got through a day of surgery my son Michael 16 had a tendon,and nerves re attached ,hour and a half surgery,worst day of my life.All went great.surgeon said all is well with the re-attachment .He has never been put under before and was real scared,so were we,i am so glad it is done..So tonight it will be a OLIVA MB3 and a Oberon wheat ale,to start with.Relax time!!!!Sorry for the partial thread jack


Glad it went okay. I am sure Michael will be celebrating with some like pain killers.


----------



## Paint

BrianEE93 said:


> Glad it went okay. I am sure Michael will be celebrating with some like pain killers.


Thanks bro you bet he got the almighty Vicodin ,he is one handing computer games...What a trooper


----------



## jam

*A Fuente anejo*

I smoking this Fuente Anejo its a great smoke, it was the winnings from a contest with Jitzy ,what beautiful Maduro oily wrapper a really great smoke


----------



## ozzyfan

right now I am smoking a Ashton


----------



## GreySmoke

Started the evening witha Padron 40th Anni, followed by a Pepin El Centurian and then a LA RICA Maduro ( From Oystein in Norway - Nicaraguan Not available in the US that I know of) All had something special and were very memorable smokes.


----------



## Webmeister

This afternoon I had a La Aurora 1495 courtesy or our very own CGAR Girl Sondra. Tonight had another ITC-10 at a birthday party at my B&M for one of our regulars. Both great smokes!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl

*little too much*

Today started off well with a Graycliff Chateau, the Purple labeled Churchill. That went well with a morning coffee outdoors.

Around lunch-time I decided to taste a Cohiba Siglo VI. Why I did that I am not quite sure because it kicked my butt. While I did enjoy it, I didn't have enough sleep to be able to handle these two cigars in the first half of the day.

Needless to say, I stopped at two cigars today and took a nap around dinner time.


----------



## ylo2na

Research-Colin said:


> Today started off well with a Graycliff Chateau, the Purple labeled Churchill. That went well with a morning coffee outdoors.
> 
> Around lunch-time I decided to taste a Cohiba Siglo VI. Why I did that I am not quite sure because it kicked my butt. While I did enjoy it, I didn't have enough sleep to be able to handle these two cigars in the first half of the day.
> 
> Needless to say, I stopped at two cigars today and took a nap around dinner time.


This morning I am enjoying my morning cafe con leche and smoking a wonderful smoke, GR Specials by George Rico. I rummaged around the humi looking for a different smoke this morning and eyed this open, almost full bundle and decided to try it. Had completely forgotten about it, didnt remember the "cost", but remembered the name, George Rico, so that was my choice. 
The smoke is absolutely an incredibly enjoyable, pleasant surprise. In fact, I am looking on the net to buy more (I know, am crazy like that). Medium smoke, with lots of nice taste and burns beautifully. In fact, am thinking of cutting the nub to put in my lunchtime salad. 
Anyway, the pricepoint is outstanding...$30 per bundle at Atlantic Cigar. Good cigar, good company to order from. Dont miss out on this one!
I apologize if this was touted in some other place on the site.
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## Matt257

AVO XO Intermezzo. This smoke is amazingly smooth and creamy


----------



## Matt257

LFD Double Ligero Chisel. This guy has some power


----------



## eggwhites

Had an Acid Roam (i know, i know). Fitzy sent it to me a few weeks ago. It was a nice change of pace from the norm. There are other acids I would take over this, but it was still a decent smoke.


----------



## Paint

I had a Nub Habano this morning with my coffee,it was great as always.../This afternoon was a LA AURORA sapphire tubo with a rootbeer,yum


----------



## Webmeister

I debated over several sticks today, and fired up an RP Decade torpedo. This is the third one I've smoked, and it will be the last. I don't really care for these however the ITC-10 I have at least once a week. Weird...

Another Padron 1926 #35 maduro on deck for tonight.


----------



## JohnR

I started off this morning with an ITC 10 torpedo that was heavenly. That cigar lasted me nearly two hours. It just got better and better right to the nub. I'm about halfway through the box I bought a month or so ago.

Right now I am puffin on a Oliva Serie G natural toro tubo. I know not everyone enjoys that cigar, but to me that cigar is always a pleasure to smoke. That toro in the round (not square pressed) always performs. I've had some maduro Serie G's lately, but for some reason I like the natural ones better.

I have about 25 or 30 empty tubes now. They are a handy size because a lot of cigars seem to fit in that sized tube. These are aluminum tubes with a cedar sleeve and a cork seal.


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I smoked a Cohiba Siglo IV which started off a tad mild and grassy but immediately kicked into overdrive as a pepper bomb. Today I smoked a Don Pepn Garcia Black Label Robusto which was pleasant with rich flavors of leather and nut.


----------



## tmoney

I had my first Padron 64 in the Principe vitola....wow what a nice smoke for the size. It was so smooth and tasty. I can't wait to try some of the other vitolas I have resting in the humi.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

460 Connecticut Nub. Picked up some cigars from a Dominican Family in the Bronx (NY), so I may try one of those later this evening or I may smoke something I bought for my bday last Sunday.


----------



## amateurke

Anjanettea said:


> 460 Connecticut Nub. Picked up some cigars from a Dominican Family in the Bronx (NY), so I may try one of those later this evening or I may smoke something I bought for my bday last Sunday.


Great cigar Sandi! It is the "smoothesd" from three I prefer the Habanos more!!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

amateurke said:


> Great cigar Sandi! It is the "smoothesd" from three I prefer the Habanos more!!


I have to try the Habano again. I was drunk (celebrating the bf's bday a week earlier than mine) so I vaguely remember smoking the cigar, even though I have a few cool pics with my Nub ash.:redface:


----------



## Doogie

Padron 1964 very nice, Bolivar Habano awsome, Nub cammy yummy and a montecristo room house brand yummy:biggrin:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

RP Fusion Double Maduro. I really enjoyed this smoke after having a big steak off the grill. I thought it had great flavor and burned really well. I love the regular Fusion now I am going to have to pick some of these up!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I decided to smoke the LFD Ligero with Sailor Jerry and OJ.


----------



## mitro-cl

I'm bored out of my mind sitting in the garage with a Davidoff Millenium robusto and a bottle of Quinto Do Noval tawny port. The Davidoff is not doing it for me.


----------



## Paint

mitro said:


> I'm bored out of my mind sitting in the garage with a Davidoff Millenium robusto and a bottle of Quinto Do Noval tawny port. The Davidoff is not doing it for me.


I am in my garage too but its all good ,cigar Patron silver and a micro brew.Plus a good gar


----------



## mitro-cl

Well I would make Zino proud, because I put the Davidoff down at the halfway mark.  Its official, I HATE Davidoff Milenniums.  

I went in and grabbed a Padilla Miami 8&11 Churchie thanks to Dustin (stlcards). Thank you brother and godspeed. This cigar is fantastic.


----------



## eggyellow

enjoyed the hell outta a mini Oliva series G that i received from Reg (Metallibama) in the SEC bomb.
thanks again Reg!


----------



## zion698

Great cigar day today. Started a San Cristobal, then moved on to my first Padron Anniversary 1964 (maduro) and now I'm smoking a Tatuaje white label. Great day.


----------



## Paint

zion698 said:


> Great cigar day today. Started a San Cristobal, then moved on to my first Padron Anniversary 1964 (maduro) and now I'm smoking a Tatuaje white label. Great day.


Must be a good day i would say!!


----------



## drscholl14

Nubbed a RP 92 figurado tonight. That is the perfect size for me and has a flawless burn every time I light one up. So glad I bought a whole box.


----------



## Paint

drscholl14 said:


> Nubbed a RP 92 figurado tonight. That is the perfect size for me and has a flawless burn every time I light one up. So glad I bought a whole box.


They made a Figurado size ?


----------



## Ceedee

Just finished-off an RP Edge Sumatra. Fine smoke with lot's of flavor. A nice cool eve for a smoke too. 

CD


----------



## mitro-cl

Well the bottle of port isn't quite empty, so I ran in and grabbed a 601 Habano Guapito. I wish these thing were cheaper, I'd have a box but I got robustos on Joe Cigar for the price of these lil' buggers. Great 20-30 minute smoke though!


----------



## Webmeister

The first smoke of the day is a Perdomo ESV given to me by one of my home boys at Charlie's. I am not a Perdomo fan, and normally steer clear of the lighter wrappers, but this is a pretty good stick with a big mug of coffee. 

Going to do some yard work shortly, and will rummage through the humi for another stick. Which one will be next?


----------



## Matt257

Today started with a NUb Cammy and coffee. Followed by a Regalo Toro Extra and just lit up a Fuente 858 Sun Grown :biggrin:


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

had a cigar from Rosario Cigars (Dominican Family in the Bronx) and I'm smoking a Pepin Cuban Classic.:dribble:


----------



## El Lechero

Had a Devil's Weed double perfecto from Silo Cigars last night and a La Aroma de Cuba churchill today courtesy of Smokinj. Its been a good weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## jam

*2 cigars*

I first light up a RP vintage box press it was so tight i cut more off it i took a toothpick to it no good dumped and now i am smoking a amazing O from olvia with the blue velvet band dam what a great smoke


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

El Lechero said:


> Had a Devil's Weed double perfecto from Silo Cigars last night and a La Aroma de Cuba churchill today courtesy of Smokinj. Its been a good weekend. :biggrin:


Hey...what's this Devil's Weed everyone seems to be smoking??


----------



## Brazilla-cl

Padron 26 and some Famous Goose yummm. Maybe too much Famous Duck...:eeek:


----------



## chinomalo

Gonna walk the dog with a Tatuaje Miami Petit Tatuaje. First one for me, we will see..


----------



## smokinj

*Illusione 2 for me. It was tasty*


----------



## JonDot

Started the day with a Partagas Short & just finished up a Gurkha Black Dragon.


----------



## Paint

JonDot said:


> Started the day with a Partagas Short & just finished up a Gurkha Black Dragon.


Hey John how did you like the Black Dragon?or dislike?/Mike


----------



## JonDot

paint said:


> Hey John how did you like the Black Dragon?or dislike?/Mike


I liked it.Started out with a spicy undertone,very creamy finish with a hint of vanilla.Kinda a chocolate cream taste to it.The last third of it was the best IMO.The spicy taste was getting stronger.I nubbed it & it never got bitter or hot.Burned perfectly with no touch ups required.Held the ash for about 3 inchs till I knocked it off.I just wish it started out as spicy as it ended.


----------



## Paint

JonDot said:


> I liked it.Started out with a spicy undertone,very creamy finish with a hint of vanilla.Kinda a chocolate cream taste to it.The last third of it was the best IMO.The spicy taste was getting stronger.I nubbed it & it never got bitter or hot.Burned perfectly with no touch ups required.Held the ash for about 3 inchs till I knocked it off.I just wish it started out as spicy as it ended.


Thanks i have been wondering about those bad boys .


----------



## Webmeister

Smoked a Ramon Allones 1998 churchill while I did yard work. Wrapper split on me - bummer. Tonight, I dug out a Camacho Diploma from last summer. It was a great stick then - looking forward to smoking it now.


----------



## WarHorse

*First DPG*

Tonight's selection was a DPG Blue paired with three fingers of Jameson's Irish Whiskey. This was my first DPG and a cigar that I felt I had to try based on all of the fanfare that these cigars recieve. Well it was a great cigar for taste, but did have some issues during the duration. About two inches in the cigar went out. Now this doesn't particularly bother me, but I was kind of surprised that it happened. It wasn't from lack of attention, as I wasn't doing anything else at the time. After relighting and about another inch into the stick it tunneled on me. Inspite of these issues, I loved the taste and will definately stock up on a couple of these. This guy sat in the humi for about 3 weeks, so I'm not sure if it needs any more time to rest.

Anyway, bottom line, it was a good smoke despite the issues and was helped along with the Jameson's. Even better, it was the first stick to be sacrificed on my new "smoking deck".


----------



## tuelle

Villiger ISOM small cigar & a 5 Vegas Shorty with a mojito. Then an Ashton Benchmade after a pizza dinner with friends. A beautiful warm day and evening, and smoking with dear friends and family made it even more special.


----------



## happy1

Nub Habano


----------



## cruisin66stang

I had an Opus X Belicoso and thoroughly enjoyed it. I've not been totally impressed with some of the Opus X cigars but this one was great. I had a Ron Pampero Aniversary Rum with the cigar and have found a new favorite. It is similar to the Ron Zacapa 23 but less expensive. Highly recommended.


----------



## chopperny

Today was a day to pull out some nice smokes from the humi! In the beautiful weather I smoked an Opus XXX purchased last July. Boy do I always forget how much I love this little spicy firecracker.

This evening I met up with my best friend from high school and smoked an Anejo #48 I've been saving since xmas time.


----------



## zion698

About to spark up a Camacho Corojo before hitting the sack.


----------



## Txbob

Just finished a Partagas Black for my morning smoke.


----------



## GreySmoke

Had a Hoyo De Tradition Toro while mowing da lawn, this afternoon I had a Cuvee Rouge "Mistake" Salomon with the Corojo wrapper (Yummy by the way) followed by a Camacho ***** Robusto and just finished a Torano 1959 Gold Torpedo


----------



## Doogie

Montecristo Room house brand with my morning coffee yummy


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just on my last third of an Oliva Serie V Churchill. 

I was in Dad's about two weeks ago and Chris was telling me that he has back orders on Serie V. 

Figured I better buy a box of Churchills while he has them.

My wife didn't agree.


----------



## stlcards

I thought it would be fitting to finish Memorial Day with a CAO America. I only brought one with me, and it sucked. I pitched it a little over 1/2 way through. I liked the last few I've had. I don't know what was up with this one, but the taste was bad and it went very bitter at the 1/2 way point. Oh well, there's a few more at home I'll try in a couple of months.


----------



## Ceedee

Man, sorry to hear about that Dustin, that blows.

Me, I'm sporting a Camacho 2003 Liberty. Just pulled it out of the coffin and lit it up. So far, it is smooth as hell and tasty to boot... pics to come later... 

CD


----------



## Webmeister

Just finished a Rocky Patel Nording - a consistently good cigar. Haven't decided what's next, but I have my eye on a couple of ISOM's in the top tray of the big humidor.


----------



## dartfrog

Just finished a NUB Connecticut 354 accompanied by a few Spendrups drafts here in Sollentuna Sweden. 
Awesome smoke once again and even got some compliments from fellow Americans on the fragrance at the outside cafe here at the hotel. 
It could very well have been the first Nub smoked in Sweden.


----------



## sofaman

Just got home from work and clipped one of my new favorites 601 Red Robusto man I love this stick!!!


----------



## Ceedee

sofaman said:


> Just got home from work and clipped one of my new favorites 601 Red Robusto man I love this stick!!!


Definitely my favorite 601 cigar! Nice smoke! 

CD


----------



## Paint

I had a Graycliff Double Espresso with the morning coffee.It was great pairing IMO.


----------



## eggwhites

Just had an Oliva G. Pretty good smoke, indeed.


----------



## tuelle

601 Blue Maduro. The band has red, white and blue in it so I was feeling it was a fitting cigar for the day. I'm almost out of 601s from that great sampler that had all 4 lines in it. Gotta find another deal like that!


----------



## JonDot

Had an Opus #4 earlier,just finished a DCM#4.4 was a great # today!


----------



## suckapuff

Bolivar Dominican Lonsdale. Something about them makes them my daily smoker. Oh yeah, it is the price.


----------



## chrisguinther

Memorial Day Weekend (in order):

05 Cohiba Siglo IV
Don Pepin Black Label Robusto
Gran Habano 3 Siglos Gran Robusto
05 Ramon Allones Belicoso


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a 5 Vegas gold while helping do some home brew with my neighbor.
Good times!


----------



## ER Doc

Had an Indian Tabac Ltd Reserve Bison torpedo with WarHorse last night. Nice, consistent, mild cigar.

Had it with a bottle-conditioned ale IPA from Boulevard.


----------



## DBCcigar

*Ashton Benchmade*



tuelle said:


> Villiger ISOM small cigar & a 5 Vegas Shorty with a mojito. Then an Ashton Benchmade after a pizza dinner with friends. A beautiful warm day and evening, and smoking with dear friends and family made it even more special.


How was the the Ashton Benchmade????


----------



## ezmoney5150

Last night after dinner I smoked a Comacho Corojo Gigante. I'm really starting to like these cigars. I have a Triple Maduro resting in my humi.

Right now I'm smoking a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1973 Figurado. I've had a box of these for about 2 months now and they are starting to mellow. 

Still a great smoke.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked an Ashton VSG Illusion. The draw and burn are great with wonderful, spicy flavors.


----------



## boomerd35

Yesterday had an CAO America Potomac, Oliva V robusto, Kinky Friedman Utopian, and a MB3 box press. All outstanging smokes. (Wow I didn't realize I smoked that many cigars yesterday until I typed it out.)


----------



## alanf

Yesterday I started the day with a Java and a good cup of coffee and ended it with an an anonymous cigar (no label), with an anonymous location, given to me by an anonymous person. Real/Fake who knows, but the cigar was excellent in all respects. I sure wish I knew what it was.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I had the Oliva Serie V Lancero...pretty good. I have a LFD Double Ligero Lancero in the humi I'm hoping to try later in the week.


----------



## GreySmoke

Had a Pepin JJ Maduro - very very good, just the right amount of pepper for me. Loved it!


----------



## happy1

I've had an Oliva O, red Tatuaje and Don Tomas sungrown


----------



## Paint

I had a Alec Bradley Maxx,it was a alright cigar, it was`the new" traditional line".I like it better than the original line.


----------



## MsprinM

Im about to start up a Macanudo Maduro


----------



## baba

Time for a West coat Tatuaje - Treat time - If you haven't had one - try one you won't regret.


----------



## ylo2na

Am smoking a Pirate's Gold right now because I am cheap and got these for a sweet song on CBID. These are the one's that were hidden away in the deep, dark, dank cellars owned by Rolando Reyes. Here's the add..."For several years, these tobaccos have been slowly aging in cedar crates, allowing the tobaccos to marry into something glorious." They have been aging in my humi, as well! But, yesterday, it was time to break them out....WOW, DOUBLE YIKES, and then some!
Well, this is a nifty "coffee cigar". I now have smoked 3 in the last 10 hours and all havent changed in taste, whatsoever....mild, sweet, lots of smoke, burning very well, and a really pleasant smoke. They are a maduro, so that makes a difference, too! Now, I must admit, they started out like crap, but, after the first inch, they really turned out the flavor. Try these because they are about $1 per smoke, but, are much, much better than that. I hate calling myself a "cheapie whore", but this is the best "piece of smoke" I ever got for a buck. Again, imho, my palate may be different than yours, so, it is mine I am pleasing and reflects my thoughts from that venue!
Best,
ylo2na


----------



## Paint

With my coffee i will be having a RP petite corona Sungrown ,today is going to be good.


----------



## amateurke

This morning I had a Don Pepin Blue Label! Dam this was a good smoke! And dam they are not availebel over here! I don't understand why? Pepin could doubel his sellings if he released them in Europe!!! :frown:


----------



## Pmagus-cl

Just finished a Graffiti Toro ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zion698

baba said:


> Time for a West coat Tatuaje - Treat time - If you haven't had one - try one you won't regret.


Man I love those!!!:dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar

First cigar today.... Rocky Patel Old World Reserve corojo torpedo. Nothin' like a little spice to get your day started!


----------



## zion698

Had something I haven't had in sometime .... a Bolivar Cofradia.


----------



## JonDot

Had an Illusione mk on the way to the airport.


----------



## amateurke

To the airport John?? Some vacation??


----------



## JonDot

amateurke said:


> To the airport John?? Some vacation??


Kinda,I'm flying to West Virginia to attend my sons graduation.I will probably get a round or 2 of Golf in also.


----------



## amateurke

Cool John! Have a great time and congrats on your son's graduation!! I think we have a proud dad over here!!


----------



## Doogie

I smoked an A Fuente Anejo. very nice


----------



## Rog-cl

Had a Montecristo No. 4 and an Edge Maduro Torpedo last night. 

And what made it better was herfing with friends. Good cigars, great situation!


----------



## Chuffy

Last night: RP Sun Grown. very nice.


----------



## Matt257

OWR Maduro Torpedo. Great smoke :dribble:


----------



## Webmeister

Started the day off with a NUb Connecticut. Not bad with a cup of coffee - got things going in the right direction. I've been working on an RP OWR maddie toro for like the last hour now. Great smoke although I tend to lean toward the smaller vitolas. Too much of a good thing? I think not!


----------



## baba

Smoke a Pepin Garcia cubin blend - and it was a very good smoke. Not as good as a Tatuaje - but still an excellent cigar.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

WOAM. A year old. Wish I had more of these because it was awesome.


----------



## chinomalo

OWR!! Real mild.. Good enough to chill..


----------



## Camacho Junior

I just finished a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. My first time trying one. I had heard good reviews about it and I have to say I loved it. I need to get some more to put in my new humidor i just bought.


----------



## zion698

Had a RP sungrown tonight


----------



## Webmeister

Had a Connecticut NUb this morning with coffee. Moving on to an aged Illusione cg:4 from November 2006. You think the ones from January are good? Put some to sleep for 19 months!

:dribble:


----------



## eggwhites

Just had a 5 Vegas 'A'.. what a great cigar. I'm so glad I got a 5er on the devil site for $11. It had great cocoa and coffee notes and that maduro sweetness that can't be beat. If you want a budget maduro that tastes expensive, grab one of these.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Recently picked up another box of 5 Vegas Classic robustos, so those have been my go to smoke this week. Great smoke for the price! Had one last night and another will probably be in order for tonight...


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked a Por Larranaga Robusto PCC and a Montecristo 2.


----------



## Scoop

A Conquista by Rocky Patel.


----------



## Paint

I had a Rocky Patel Edge Missile,It had humidification problems ,went from a coolerdoor to my new humi,and one day to adjust was not enough,cracking tough draw till the last third then it was great .Had a cup of Killer beans Brazillian coffee.


----------



## DBCcigar

Finishing up a Tatuaje RC184. What a killer smoke!


----------



## Tommy boy

New Cuba bundle at $20 for 20 robustos. Don't waste your money!


----------



## baba

Time for an A. Fuente King B sungown.. Nice smoke that doesn't break the bank


----------



## sofaman

Smoking a 601 Red Robusto with my morning coffee, Its a great way to start the day!!!


----------



## DBCcigar

Starting the day with a Griffin's Special Edition. A very nice medium-bodied, complex smoke.


----------



## Rog-cl

In honour of World No Tobacco Day I am off out with a friend to have a little herf.

Am taking an Olivia MB 2, Mikes 1950 Beli and a some huge ringed thing that says Corojo 5 on it.


----------



## Rog-cl

Rog said:


> some huge ringed thing that says Corojo 5 on it.


It was a Gran Habana Corojo 5 Imperiales. And it was super! Definately the best smoke of the evening.


----------



## Doogie

Going to a Rocky Patel event. I think i'll have one of my OWR's


----------



## jitzy

I had a CAO camaroon anniversary last night and a Davidoff Winston Churchill this morning it was a great cigar day:biggrin:


----------



## Woodson

Tried the RP Decade Lancero... A bit of bite for this early in the day. Found it to be a little harsh towards the end.

Overall, a good solid smoke.


----------



## GreySmoke

I had a cfo #7 reserva while mowing the grass.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Ashton Muaduro


----------



## karmaz00

thinking of have my first nub today


----------



## boomerd35

I smoked too many cigars this weekend, so I didn't take any with me to work today. I'm doin okay, though. :dribble:. Really, I'm okay. :sweat:

The ones I can remember from the weekend (It was a great cigar weekend):

LFD Cameroon Cabinet
Pepin JJ Maduro
RyJ Cabinet
Liberty 2004
601 Green
601 Red
Illusione 88


----------



## eggwhites

Had the CI Legends Red Label (Pedermo). It was a very nice smoke. The draw was a little tight, but the flavor was great. Sweet and smooth.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Oliva Serie O Natural Torpedo. Draw was a little tight, flavor was very consistent, too consistent, bordering on boring to me. Was a good smoke all around though...


----------



## JohnR

Toasted Coastie said:


> Oliva Serie O Natural Torpedo. Draw was a little tight, flavor was very consistent, too consistent, bordering on boring to me. Was a good smoke all around though...


Blasphemy! I am smoking a Oliva Serie O Natural toro and it totally rocks. You have sea salt in your BRAIN!


----------



## LkyLindy

San Cristobol--nice smoke


----------



## baba

Started off with a Oliva O classic church for breakfast. After dinner a Padron #2 1926 - very tasty - smoked it to the nub.


----------



## DBCcigar

Starting the day off with a Leon Jimenes Robusto. I've had this stick since April 2006. It's a good morning cigar, but that's about it....


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked an Illusione 2. This cigar has rich tobacco flavors with leather and coffee.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru with Killer Beans!!!


----------



## The Wizard

Excalibur "Dark Knight". I'd buy it again.


----------



## DBCcigar

*Tatuaje Cojonu 2006*

This is dinner! :dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Padilla Limitado Edicion Especial 2006 torpedo. Awesome, and down to the nub. This was review #2 in the new journal. And they are dirt cheap. ($60 for a box of 20? wtf?)


----------



## thegraduate-cl

had my first NUb cam on sat....man was it fantastic!!!!! after a couple of weeks lounging in my humi, absolutely fantastic, didn't want to give it up at all.


----------



## Woodson

Opus X Perfection... check your guy, they were delivered yesterday...


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am smoking a Anejo #50 Man I need to get more of these!!!


----------



## Paint

I tried a Alec Bradley Medalist,not to bad,one of the cigarfest giveaways.


----------



## eggwhites

I think I may have finally grown out of Acids. I had a Kuba Kuba tonight and the sweetness really turned me off. The first 1/3 was unbearable, but it mellowed out after that. After 1/2 I tossed it. Oh well.... another step in my young life as a cigar smoker.


----------



## boomerd35

601 Blue label. I've always been a big fan of the 601 Green, but man o man, this one was awesome! I know I've had a few sitting in the humi. After the one I smoked today, they won't last too much longer.


----------



## LkyLindy

Watched Rambo with an opus X #4 and j.Walker black-

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## chopperny

Woodson said:


> Opus X Perfection... check your guy, they were delivered yesterday...


Did your guy get a shipment a few weeks ago too?

I'm smoking a Opus X Perfection #4 I picked up about a week and a half ago.


----------



## tp1smokin

Gurkha Shaggy Churchill one of my favorites


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a Tat P1 with my morning coffee!!!


----------



## baboruger

Toasted Coastie said:


> Padilla Limitado Edicion Especial 2006 torpedo. Awesome, and down to the nub. This was review #2 in the new journal. And they are dirt cheap. ($60 for a box of 20? wtf?)


Ditto, I picked up a bundle when they had like 500 on CBID for 45.99. Great price for the cigar, you do need to let them sit though.

Last night I has 601 Green and I enjoyed it on a strange foggy cold night in Illinois.


----------



## DBCcigar

First cigar of the day.... Cusano Corojo 1997


----------



## alanf

Since it was my BDay yesterday (3rd), I decided to smoke:

1. OpusX
2. Camacho scorpion gifted to me by Mitro

Yummy.


----------



## Architeuthis

Squid® is actually taking a Cuban Monte #2... The Monte #4's I've just been giving away, as I find them to be horrible... The #2 is gooooood so far... <G> And this is after smoking a few dozen of them. Still in all, the RASS is my favourite Island Smoke...


----------



## mitro-cl

alanf said:


> Since it was my BDay yesterday (3rd), I decided to smoke:
> 
> 1. OpusX
> 2. Camacho scorpion gifted to me by Mitro
> 
> Yummy.


Ya snuck that birthday by us! I knew it was coming, but I thought CL would have let us know on the day. 

I hope that Scorpion treated you well.  Happy belated B-day!


----------



## baboruger

mitro said:


> Ya snuck that birthday by us! I knew it was coming, but I thought CL would have let us know on the day.
> 
> I hope that Scorpion treated you well.  Happy belated B-day!


Ditto! Happy Birthday!


----------



## cybervee-cl

RP Vintage 90 Mini Belicoso - one of my favorites.


----------



## Mr Majestic

Last nite a 5 Vegas Miami @ an Oliva Series G Cameroon. The G was pretty good but the miami was outstanding in a Corona.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Today's cigar was an Olivia Serie O, Toro. This was a very tasty cigar with hints of mint.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Aces High Robusto from Holy Smokes!. Not released yet and still in the test phase. A keeper.


----------



## ksnake

smoked my first god of fire tonight. OMG!


----------



## boomerd35

Slow Aged Maduro robusto this morning, an unbanded for lunch and a La Aurora this evening.


----------



## LkyLindy

Ashton VSG Wizard-Nice smoke


----------



## m69c44

Perdomo Habano maddy,This was a great tasting cigar


----------



## sseagle

I can't decide between the Rocky Patel Vintage '90 or the last Fusion I have.. might have to sleep on it.


----------



## leojvs

The Wizard said:


> Excalibur "Dark Knight". I'd buy it again.


I had some of those. They made my hands smell like dog poo. Squid wanted them so I sent them, and some bas**rd stole all his smokes....

Im having a 2006 Punch Rare Corojo Churchill.
Gee this is a great smoke!


----------



## elidog

Smoked a bowl of Irish Oak out of one of my Nording free hands then had a Choix Supreme later in the evening.


----------



## mountchuck

Last night was a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel maduro. Kicked me in the gut.


----------



## mitro-cl

Finally getting back at it after a couple day hiatus. I'm recalibrating with my cheap go-to: an REO robusto.


----------



## DBCcigar

Startin' off the mornin' with a La Aurora 1495 Corona. Might be my last for the day, considering it's supposed to get up 95 degrees today! I don't smoke in the house. Have a fan on the porch, but that only stirs around the hot air! I'll have to see what the temp. and humidity is like later on this evening.


----------



## noobsmoker

I'm smoking one of my favorite milds:

5 Vegas Series A.


----------



## DBCcigar

Cool avatar, Ryan.


----------



## alanf

Yesterday I had a "Fresh-rolled" Aurora cigar that I received from an Aurora event in the fall (so it isn't so "fresh"). OMG, this was an awesome smoke. Perfect draw. Lots of smoke. Very tasty. I don't know what blend they use for their "fresh-roll" events, but it is excellent. The first one I had at the event was good, but 8 or so months later and it is fantastic.


----------



## baboruger

alanf said:


> Yesterday I had a "Fresh-rolled" Aurora cigar that I received from an Aurora event in the fall (so it isn't so "fresh"). OMG, this was an awesome smoke. Perfect draw. Lots of smoke. Very tasty. I don't know what blend they use for their "fresh-roll" events, but it is excellent. The first one I had at the event was good, but 8 or so months later and it is fantastic.


Ok, you did it...I now have to smoke mine tonight!


----------



## smh0768

last night i smoked an ashton esg in celebration of the birth of my brother's first child, bridgette nicole, at 557pm 06/04/08. welcome to the world. I AM AN UNCLE!


----------



## Webmeister

Yesterday I had 4-5 assorted NUbs before, during, and after the NUb launch event at the Sunset Club in Charlotte. Today started out with a Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles, and I just fired up a Don Pepin Garcia white label JJ that Mike for LeafAndAle sent me. Never had one of these before and it is damn good. Thanks for hookin a brother up Mike!


----------



## baba

Time for an Ashton VSG. Don't smoke em too often - but love them when I do.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Im smoking a pyramid press Alec Bradley Trilogy Corojo as I was the sky for Tornados that are supposed to sweep through Kansas.


----------



## JohnR

alanf said:


> Yesterday I had a "Fresh-rolled" Aurora cigar that I received from an Aurora event in the fall (so it isn't so "fresh"). OMG, this was an awesome smoke. Perfect draw. Lots of smoke. Very tasty. I don't know what blend they use for their "fresh-roll" events, but it is excellent. The first one I had at the event was good, but 8 or so months later and it is fantastic.


I thought those were supposed to be 1495's. ???


----------



## JohnR

I've been smoking a lot of Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinets.

Tonight I am smoking a La Aurora 1495 robusto. Great tasting cigar.


----------



## LkyLindy

Anejo 48-Outrageous


----------



## tuelle

Got my box of Partagas Black label Clasicos (robusto size) today and I couldn't wait. Me and my boys dug into those. Man, those burned a long time, at least an hour and a half, crazy for a robusto in my experience. So yummy. So that's 3 down...


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I started off with an 01 Juan Lopez Corona, and now I'm smoking a Tatuaje Havana VI Zona del Este.


----------



## smokinj

*GOF-by Carlito '05. God I wished these were cheaper. It's silly good*


----------



## DBCcigar

This morning: A *Cusano C10* robusto


----------



## Matt257

Had an Oliva 'V' Torpedo earlier :dribble: what a yummy smoke


----------



## chrisguinther

Yesterday I smoked a Tatuaje Havana VI Zona del Este. Today I smoked two Ashton VSG Tres Mystiques.


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a 5 Vegas Miami robusto on the ride to work. As always, pretty good. Now I'm having a Rocky X-outs Liga 'A' corojo torpedo (AKA an Edge corojo). What a bargain these are. I could smoke them all day long.


----------



## alanf

Last night I had an Aurora 1495 with the Brazil wrapper followed by an ITC robusto. Both excellent cigars.


----------



## baboruger

alanf said:


> Yesterday I had a "Fresh-rolled" Aurora cigar that I received from an Aurora event in the fall (so it isn't so "fresh"). OMG, this was an awesome smoke. Perfect draw. Lots of smoke. Very tasty. I don't know what blend they use for their "fresh-roll" events, but it is excellent. The first one I had at the event was good, but 8 or so months later and it is fantastic.


I smoked one of them last night and boy of boy it was GREAT! I posted about it in the La Aurora section:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=295691#post295691


----------



## mikedaddy

had a La Aurora maduro at lunch.

smokin a Coronado by LFD... It's amazing!!!


----------



## mitro-cl

Having a Tat brown Label Especiales (lancero). Its good, but not but not blowing me away. Hmm... Coronado sounds good.


----------



## JohnR

Unclenching with another Aurora 1495 robusto and a Knob Creek. I'm nubbing both!


----------



## JonDot

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Robusto Maduro.


----------



## Ceedee

Had some awesome Fajitas that I cooked up, if I say so my damn self  I cooked the flank steak with some hickory chunk charcoal and my own special sauce and smoked a wonderful Partagas during the prep and grilling. Damn, they were both awesome! 

P.S. I broke my own arm, patting myself on the back for those fajitas :biggrin:

CD


----------



## baba

going to have a A.Fuente Don Carlos doubble rubusto. Great medium bodied cigar.


----------



## ER Doc

RP Vintage 1990 Torpedo (thanks Rocky Rulz)...


----------



## m69c44

La Aurora 1945 very good smoke


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Gurkha Vintage Shaggy - pretty good so far. Actually went to the local shop for some Nubs but they were gone...sigh.


----------



## LkyLindy

Going with a Davidoff Winston Churchil Marakesh ala Jitzy's #10


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I had what I call my "after dinner cigar", 5 Vegas "A" Robusto. I always get tons of chocolate flavor and I think it goes great after a big dinner.
This time Im pairing it with a cheap bottle of Merlot and I think it still tastes great.
I havent had a bad one yet!


----------



## Paint

I am going to have a CAO CX2 with some a Bells Oberon .Great summer beer with a great gar.


----------



## noobsmoker

I had an Kuba Kuba tonight. :dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had an Ashton Puro Sol Belicoso tonight.


----------



## Christopher The Great

Well my 5 Vegas pack came in, so I had one of the Golds. I really liked it, can't wait to try the other ones.


----------



## flathead59

Sitting in a crappy motel room in Ontario CA, smoking an El Rico Habano and drinking two fingers of Johnny Walker Black out of a plastic glass. Sometimes ya just gotta bring your class with you!!


----------



## Webmeister

Padron Anniversary 1964 Diplomatico to celebrate my youngest son's high school graduation.


----------



## sseagle

I plan on firing up a RP Vintage '90 when I get done with dinner.


----------



## GreySmoke

Just finished a La Flor Box Press 1 - a really outstanding smoke.


----------



## El Lechero

Earlier I had my old standby...an IT super fuerte mini-belicoso that been resting for about 4mos. Smoooooth.


----------



## Matt257

Last night I smoked an El Cobre by Oliva, what a cigar, full of flavour and full bodied. A great end to the day


----------



## 6clicks

Today I spent 1 hour and 45 minutes with my first Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. It was pretty hot out there on the porch even in the shade but the stick made it worthwhile. Pretty good smoke all around I think. It did require a few touchups with the torch but was constructed nicely and had a smooth draw with a punch cut head (my favorite method). I'm not accomplished enough to discern many flavors yet but it was an enjoyable experience. I supppose that's all that matters.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Just got done with my first Oliveros Double Maduro XL which i posted in the review section. Thankfully it wasn't too long a smoke b/c in the 99 real feel temp., even in the shade of my porch, i broke a sweat


----------



## Paint

Lunch gar was a Oliva MB 2 torp, alwats a great smoke burns razor sharp great draw taste amazing ,well constructed,need to get more of the torp size they are a great size.


----------



## Matt257

Smoked a Felipe Gregorio Dos Capas tonight. Enjoyed the 2 wrappers. The burn was alittle off, which I should imagine is down to the fact its a barberpole. But wasnt too bad. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Camacho Junior

I finished off a Rocky Patel Connecticut then started and finished a Cigar.com Cuban label House Blend. Now I'm feeling kinda :baffled: but Oh well. The Cuban Label from Cigar.com is pretty good.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

RP 1990 Churchill before hitting the pool. These are beginning to grow on me...



2112


----------



## Phantom57-cl

This morning with coffee, a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos. This afternoon, a Padilla Miami Robusto, and tonight a Tatuaje Regios, and a DPG Blue Imperiales.


----------



## boxer757

Here is a run down for the last few days:
LFD L-400
LFD Chisel Maduro
Trinidad 100th anni
ITC 10th anni
NUB Cammie
NUB Habano
NUB Connecticut
God of Fire by Carlito 2005
Padron 1926 40th anni
Tatujae Gran Cojonu
El Rico Habano
CAO Brazillia Box Press
Padron 6000
Oliva V lancero
Tatujae Regios
Leon Jimenes Don Fernando
Tatujae Black Label <-- amazing, no hype, that's real talk

The Tat Black was just phenomenal. It is like a Partagas Serie P with alot more cajones, I loved it.


----------



## Matt257

boxer757 said:


> Here is a run down for the last few days:
> LFD L-400
> LFD Chisel Maduro
> Trinidad 100th anni
> ITC 10th anni
> NUB Cammie
> NUB Habano
> NUB Connecticut
> God of Fire by Carlito 2005
> Padron 1926 40th anni
> Tatujae Gran Cojonu
> El Rico Habano
> CAO Brazillia Box Press
> Padron 6000
> Oliva V lancero
> Tatujae Regios
> Leon Jimenes Don Fernando
> Tatujae Black Label <-- amazing, no hype, that's real talk
> 
> The Tat Black was just phenomenal. It is like a Partagas Serie P with alot more cajones, I loved it.


:dribble: Some tasty smokes in there :dribble:


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am having a 601 Red Robusto with Killer Beans!!! Why not make the best out of a Monday morning


----------



## mitro-cl

Last night I had a Pepin Blue label toro (whatever he calls it) and an Opus X petite lancero. Needless to say, it was a good night. 

This morning I'm smoking a CFO Liga 2 toro. Pretty OK.


----------



## chopperny

Yesterday I went all out and had a great Fuente day!. I started off after lunch with an Opus X Double Corona while leisurely working on some homework for my summer class. Later I enjoys a VSG Illusion with one of the regulars in the lounge at the B&M. Later in the day I had a KingB Chateau Fuente Sungrown. All were great!!! It was a great day!:dribble:


----------



## sseagle

Last night I had a NUb, the connecticut.. good smoke, they last so long though, the storms nearly got me all wet by the time I finished.


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my first anejo last night, have had it for a year and a half, just thought id finally do it, really enjoyed it, great cigar, love that dark wrapper


----------



## DBCcigar

Nothing yet, it's too damn hot outside. I'll see IF it cools down once the sun goes down!


----------



## cybervee-cl

Only had time for an RP Petite Carona - its 100 frikkin' degrees outside!

:sweat:


----------



## sseagle

just toasted a RP Sun Grown, tasty so far. Seems cooler than yesterday too, but something out here reeks...


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Olivia Habano From The Tin. Nice Quick Smoke. I Can Acutaly Finish This One On My Short Lunch Break. Now I Feel I Am Getting My Monies Worth On This One.


----------



## tonyrosen

CAO samplers ...  ... the wife is getting me something for Father's Day (St Luis Rey, I believe)


----------



## GreySmoke

Snuck in a Alex Bradley Tempest Corona and a Bemish Irish Stout -what a great combo for lunch.


----------



## big04deuce

Just bought some strawberry pipe tobacco to end the night with. I am going to smoke a NUB now.


----------



## Scoop

Today was a 5 Vegas "A"


----------



## Paint

Just fired up a Gurkha signature 101 love these great smoke ,they have changed though,after they started to put the Gurkha label on them.Dont understand why,they used to be really great.Maybe different crop years?


----------



## 6clicks

I've gotta cut back a bit for health reasons but tomorrow I'll burn a RP sun grown torpedo.


----------



## boomerd35

Will be lighting up a 3Siglos Fuma shortly.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Camacho ***** tonight. Started off great, ended bitter and harsh.


----------



## happy1

Bucanero salsa and a red Tatuaje


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tonight a Tatuaje Reserva J21, several others throughout the day.


----------



## RGianelli

Trinidad Fundadores..Had to huck the first one..plugged..I hate when that happens..the second one was fine...Brings back memories every time I smoke this cigar..this was my first "real" cigar..


----------



## boxer757

RYJ habana reserve
Perdomo cabinet maduro
Drew Estate Ming Dynasty
LFD cabinet cameroon no 1


----------



## sseagle

Tonight I'm completing my Nub trilogy.. 466 Habano


----------



## shroom91

601 red quite enjoyable smoke


----------



## alanf

Last night after work I fired up an Aurora 1495 with a CT wrapper. This is the first one I've had with the CT wrapper. So far I've tried all the other wrappers and I think the original (Ecuadorian) and Corojo are the best, but I have to admit this CT was a fine cigar. It burned great, had lots of smoke and a nice medium bodied flavor. I'll definitely buy more.


----------



## DBCcigar

The 1495 is one of my favorite cigars - The original one with the Ecuadorian wrapper. What a smoke!

I am smoking a Perdomo Habano Corojo - Not bad so far....


----------



## tonyrosen

Last night: Rocky Patel American Standard ... 

A bit mild, but not bad.


----------



## mitro-cl

I've only had a Famous Nic Corojo corona so far. Another one of my drive to work go-to cigars.


----------



## baboruger

Last night I smoked a Nacionales "W" from Cigar King made by Pepin. Really nice cigar that grows in strength and flavor as you smoke. Really good cigar that was only $6. The Skokie shop had a ton of these in stock for $5 or $6 depending upon size. Really good house smoke.


----------



## baba

Smoked a Hemmingway - it has been a long time since the last one. Good cigar - very enjoyable.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had a couple 5 Vegas shorties last night while grillin' out back with some neighbors:biggrin:


----------



## Christopher The Great

Had a CAO MX2 with a friend earlier. Out of the few cigars I have had, it was near the top.


----------



## boomerd35

RP Connie this morning with some coffee. I'm not wild about connecticut, so they're the last to get smoked when I get them. I recently decided to smoke em all to get them out of the way. But I've smoked so many lately, I'm starting to actually like them. The RP was mild, but very nice.


----------



## GreySmoke

Had a Litto Gomez Oriental for lunch - yummy!


----------



## eggwhites

Oliva G Maduro.... It was a dud though, very bitter and bleh. Hopefully my next one will be better.


----------



## Scoop

Torano 1959 Exodus. Next is a Perdomo Lot 23.


----------



## sseagle

Ahhh a nice mild (for the season at least) day..

CAO America 
Wheach Beer


----------



## boomerd35

AB Box press for lunch. Not too bad. Had another 3Siglos Fuma during a run to the bank (these are okay, but I can't wait to smoke them all so I can move on). For the drive home- Perdomo Habano Maduro.


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* Perdomo Habano Corojo - Not too impressed. The burn was terrible and I had to re-lite it every 5 minutes. It also left a sour taste in my mouth. I love corojo (And Perdomo), but I do not think I will get this one again.

*Lunch:* nub Connecticut (My first nub) - It was great! Not as mild as I thought it was going to be. Lasted about 40 minutes or so. Perfect burn and draw. I'll be gettin' more.

*Dinner:* Pepin JJ - Never had a bad one. A superb cigar!


----------



## Huskysibe

CAO Brazilia


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am smoking my first RP Edge its a Missle Maduro I believe, Prety dam good so far I cant believe I havent had one of these yet!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

sofaman said:


> Tonight I am smoking my first RP Edge its a Missle Maduro I believe, Prety dam good so far I cant believe I havent had one of these yet!!!


Dude, those rock! Even better with a year on them..

Had my first Perdomo Habano Maduro. Peppery start, sweet middle, harsh end. Will try again another time....


----------



## kenstogie-cl

I decided on a RASS for no particular reason.


----------



## Scoop

Ended the night with an Oliva V


----------



## Paint

Padiila Obsidian torp,it was ok i thought there would be a little more to this cigar but it never showed up,lacked flavor,and it was a loose roll on the gar.


----------



## Andy

:biggrinartagas 150


----------



## Andy

:whoohoo:I`am thinking have a gurkha black dragon sitting in my humi since cigarfest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnR

I just received a box of ITC 10 Robustos today. It was cheap, but this was the sorriest looking box I have ever seen. I swear they took a box off the shelf, repacked it with cigars and sent it to me in TAPED up shrink wrap. The Nicaragua seal was missing (but you could see where the glue WAS) and the ribbon inside looked like it had been glued back together with a hot glue gun. The cigars seem to be fine. They taste right and look right so I think they are legit.

:baffled:


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having a RASS with a Mojito well make that a pitcher of Mojito's!!!


----------



## baba

Had a Ghurka Regent - ok cigar - not top of line - I would give it a C+ - would I buy any more - NOT


----------



## brightpaths

I'm having a Don Tomas Sun Grown Presidente (7.5 X 50).

Have a great evening, everyone,
Don

PS: http://www.payless-cigars.com/items.php/deptid=1&styleid=810


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Tonight out on the deck listening to the Sox game was a DPG Serie JJ Maduro. This smoke was SO much better than the JJ naturals I had, with no issues with the cigar. The best DPG blend so far under his name. However, I still think his blends for other companies (Tat and Ashton) are better (in my opinion)


----------



## Christopher The Great

5 Vegas Limitada, my 3rd from the sampler pack I ordered, so far I have liked them all.


----------



## chopperny

brightpaths said:


> I'm having a Don Tomas Sun Grown Presidente (7.5 X 50).
> 
> Have a great evening, everyone,
> Don
> 
> PS: http://www.payless-cigars.com/items.php/deptid=1&styleid=810


I always forget about this cigar. I like the Cetro #2 size. It's really a great inexpensive cigar with some nice flavor and spice.

Today at work I smoked a Cusano LXI Habano. It was nice had good flavor, but I'm still wating for Cusano to make a smoke with a nice pepper kick. I;d smoke it again though. Next to try, Cuvee Rouge...


----------



## sseagle

Trying 2 new things, my new mosquito lantern, and my first RP Edge


----------



## DBCcigar

Finishing up a Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Corojo Toro. LOTS of smoke and great flavors. The draw is a little looser than I like, but the flavor and smoke makes up for that.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

had a RP Sungrown Petite Perfecto before dinner, now heading out to the deck with a LFD DL Maduro Chisel to listen to the Sox game on the radio


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a Nub Habano for breakfast, Padilla Obsidian mid-morning, and a DL Chisel after lunch. We'll see what it ends up being tonight.


----------



## Bullybreed

Today Bo came over (aka sysrock) he brought some saki over and thus we began to drink and smoke, sooooo today i had a padron 64, ISOM diplomaticos #2 ( friggen fantastic smoke) DP blue, DC maximus torp, DP vegas, and a ISOM upmann magnum 46(cajone kicker)..was a awsome day..


----------



## smokinj

Bullybreed said:


> Today Bo came over (aka sysrock) he brought some saki over and thus we began to drink and smoke, sooooo today i had a padron 64, ISOM diplomaticos #2 ( friggen fantastic smoke) DP blue, DC maximus torp, DP vegas, and a ISOM upmann magnum 46(cajone kicker)..was a awsome day..


Damn Joe, sounds like you all had a blast. I had a Litto Gomez Oriental Sofaman gifted me. IMHO it was very similar to the OpusX #5:dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Toasted Coastie said:


> had a RP Sungrown Petite Perfecto before dinner, now heading out to the deck with a LFD DL Maduro Chisel to listen to the Sox game on the radio


OK so I love the Maduro Chisel. Awesome strong smoke! And the Sox are knocking the cover off of the ball tonight, so it's a win/win for me!


----------



## Mtmouse

RyJ Short Churchills. Great cigar


----------



## Paint

Padilla hybrid gifted to me by Sid, not to bad with a Crown &coke


----------



## Christopher The Great

Had a Rocky Patel Connecticut while fishing tonight, enjoyed it alot.


----------



## Paint

Just fired up a red label 601 habano wow i like it alot strong man cigar great flavor .You can taste the Pepin handy work in these.Will seek out more of these 4-sure


----------



## RGianelli

Gran Habano 3 Siglos..Nice mild smoke..fit my mood perfectly..of course the 2 glasses of bourbon didn't hurt either..lol


----------



## sseagle

Lighting up a RP Edge Light right now... this sampler I got has been good to me!


----------



## boxer757

Smoking a Gurkha Beauty that I got in a mail in deal. It's an OK mild-medium smoke. If the price point is anything like a regular Gurkha though then I wouldn't pay the price tag for it.


----------



## happy1

Having a Nub with my coffee


----------



## Phantom57-cl

Tonight, a Tatuaje Regios.


----------



## baba

Time for an Opus X belocoso. Yum


----------



## chinomalo

Graycliff Double Espresso; 06/12/08; Really disappointed in this one.. Looked great from shipment, let it rest a bit in the humidor. Took it out clipped it and lit it.. All good.. Started smoking it and pulled off the lower band.. Sh*t, part of the wrapper was glued on the band and it cracked!! 

Well, I burned through it.. Not a whole lot of any tastes to it.. It was very bland on my palate just some red pepper spice and light leather smell coming off of the cigar. I retrohaled the crap out of this one trying to get something going, but nada.. 

Oh well, ya win some and lose some.. I’ll try again in about a year..


----------



## Matt257

CAO Brazilia Gol. Great cigar so far, about 2 inches in


----------



## chinomalo

OLIVA G belicoso!!

Love the size and tastes!! Just like a special G, but a little bigger.. Draw was perfect with lots of smoke.. Smooth as But-a (as CGARgirl would put it)!

:wazzapp:


----------



## Jason Brown

Last night: Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro #4. Not bad at all.
Thursday night: Jose Piedra Brevas......very tasty


----------



## Webmeister

Just finished my next-to-last ITC 10 and need to restock. Would make a great everyday smoke!


----------



## cruisin66stang

Last night my son and I smoked a couple of Padron 80th anniversary cigars. That was his graduation present (and my present for getting him through college). It was a great cigar. One of the best I've ever had. The only other one that comes close was an Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark.

The cigar started out with a toasty flavor but then evolved into a smooth leathery and mild chocolate flavor. It really hit its stride about half way through. The flavors were great, plenty of smoke and very smooth. It got stronger toward the end but continued with the same flavor profile. It turned toasty again right at the end. Overall an outstanding cigar. Wish I could afford them more often.

I paired it with a Blanton's bourbon, neet, which was fantastic.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Greycliff Double Espresso for now, more later...


----------



## mitro-cl

Greysmoke came over for a little while and I had a HdM double corona. Good cigar, but it was just a tad too light after the big lunch I had.


----------



## Webmeister

Second smoke of the day... Just finished putting the new Anejo Sharks to bed and found I had to bust open another box of ee - loo - see - oh - nay em-kay. I hate finding the cupboard bare.


----------



## Armenian

Earlier today, I smoked a RP vintage 92 2nd Robusto, with a Newcastle Brown Ale. Right now, I'm sitting on my back porch smoking Gurkha Signature '101' Maduro.


----------



## TAmichael

just finished a Romeo y Julieta great smoke and love the flavor


----------



## ByrneBrew

Today Stag in Colorado Springs had a Torano event so this afternoon I lit up a Casa Torano Robusto. 

Tonight it was a Saint Louis Rey Series G Maduro paired wirh an Erdinger Hefe Wizen Dark.


----------



## Matt257

Fuente Anejo #46. Awesome cigar!!


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I smoked a Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4.


----------



## Paint

Morning smoke is a Nub Cammy with my coffee.


----------



## tonyrosen

Los Blancos Maduro  ...


----------



## sseagle

I deserve one today, but I have to go to work first =(


----------



## Webmeister

Started the day off with a Connecticut NUb. One of the Tat Blacks is now meeting it's demise. Started out with some burn issues, but they seem to be over now. This one has been sitting in my 65% humi for a few weeks now and tastes wonderful.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had a San Cristobal Fabuloso, then a Padilla Signature torpedo. Had them both at 2 Guys this afternoon. Think I'll have something from the testerdor tonight before the Celtics game.


----------



## Camacho Junior

I smoked a Sherpa. I found out it is made by Ghurka. The label didn't say Ghurka but when I looked it up thats what it said. Good cigar.


----------



## Armenian

I just smoked an ab MAXX. It was ok. I probably won't buy another though.


----------



## Christopher The Great

Went fishing with a RyJ Reserva Real, wasnt a huge fan. It burned unevenly, and was somewhat bitter. I think I may have just had a bad one though, I am deff gonna try another.


----------



## smh0768

had my first master's blend 3. WOW! loved it


----------



## 6clicks

I started the day with my first Perdomo Cabinet Series Champagne which was really tasty and I just finished my first CAO Brazilia to end the day. What a fine, fine smoke. I'm a happy dad today. I hope you all are too.


----------



## dartfrog

6clicks said:


> I started the day with my first Perdomo Cabinet Series Champagne which was really tasty and I just finished my first CAO Brazilia to end the day. What a fine, fine smoke. I'm a happy dad today. I hope you all are too.


Perdomo Cabinet's are one of my favs. Partial to the "F" series. Will need to get some more!
Just finished a Nub Cameroon on the deck w/my dog and some JD. A fine smoke but now that I have tried all the blends the Nub Connecticut scores on the top of my list for the next box purchase.


----------



## baba

Cleaning out my box of old boxes - smoke a Aturo Fuente Doubble Chateu natural. Mild to medium - some sweetness and floral notes. A good cigar - but not a wow cigar.


----------



## TAmichael

Just finished a Nub Connecticut with huskysibe great smoke.


----------



## Webmeister

I was waiting all day for the final smoke out of the trio - an Anejo Shark. We decided to go out to eat and I had way too much sushi. Ended up lighting a short Padron Anniversary 1926 #35 instead. There's always tomorrow!


----------



## zion698

Had my first RP Decade at my local B&M today. Nice smoke ... but I expected more. Starting to get a little turned off of Rocky's stuff. It just doesn't WOW my like it has in the past.


----------



## penguinva-cl

zion698 said:


> Had my first RP Decade at my local B&M today. Nice smoke ... but I expected more. Starting to get a little turned off of Rocky's stuff. It just doesn't WOW my like it has in the past.


*Don't give up on the Decade yet - 1st one I had was just okay, good but rough around the edges, probably a little fresh. 2nd a month later was much better and got a box - let 'em sit for 3 months, pulled one out and WOW! Sucker was awesome! They are probably being released a little too early due to the demand - IMO they age very well and develop into a truely superb cigar.*

*Bill*


----------



## sseagle

Just managed to slip out back to relax, I grabbed a Gurkha Legend Aniversario outta the humi, kinda ho-hum, but I still have a bunch left from a gift I got


----------



## Chuffy

Yesterday, Tat Brown Band Noellas. Those things put me in cigar heaven!


----------



## DBCcigar

Pepin Black for breakfast.


----------



## zion698

penguinva said:


> *Don't give up on the Decade yet - 1st one I had was just okay, good but rough around the edges, probably a little fresh. 2nd a month later was much better and got a box - let 'em sit for 3 months, pulled one out and WOW! Sucker was awesome! They are probably being released a little too early due to the demand - IMO they age very well and develop into a truely superb cigar.*
> 
> *Bill*


I think I will do that. One of my first cigars was from Rocky. So I tend to give his smokes the benefit of the doubt. So sure I'll try it a few more times with a little more age. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## alanf

The other day (Sat) I had a Nub Habano. I must say that I was disappointed. The wrapper started coming apart within a few minutes but I hung in there, but at the 1/2 way point it completely fell off and the binder started splitting. At that point, it had to be tossed. The flavors were pretty good but the construction on this stick was horrible. I'm hoping that this was a bad stick. I have one more in the humidor to try. (FYI - The stick was stored at 65% for about 1 to 1 1/2 months)


----------



## Scoop

Tonight was a Oliva V. I could just light one of these things up and just let it burn and enjoy the aroma of it burning, they just smell that good. A very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

601 Red Label Robusto. Was review # 10 in the new journal. Was a great smoke.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I smoked a H. Upmann #2 Smokinj gifted me it was an amazing smoke!!!


----------



## mhlatke

Don Kiki Green Label - first one, pretty good smoke, a little mild.


----------



## ByrneBrew

Tonight was an Onyx Reserve Lonsdale paired with a Bushmills


----------



## baba

Breakfast RP Cuban blend lunch Illusione 888 and dinner Tatuaje J21 - That about makes a perfect day.


----------



## sseagle

Hmmm which cigar goes with white castle?


----------



## sseagle

ok i settled on a RP Connecticut, better than last nights selection for sure


----------



## chinomalo

Webmeister said:


> I was waiting all day for the final smoke out of the trio - an Anejo Shark. We decided to go out to eat and I had way too much sushi. Ended up lighting a short Padron Anniversary 1926 #35 instead. There's always tomorrow!


Oh man, been there with ya.. Too much sushi and then smoking.. Even a #35 woulda killed me..


----------



## chinomalo

penguinva said:


> *Don't give up on the Decade yet - 1st one I had was just okay, good but rough around the edges, probably a little fresh. 2nd a month later was much better and got a box - let 'em sit for 3 months, pulled one out and WOW! Sucker was awesome! They are probably being released a little too early due to the demand - IMO they age very well and develop into a truely superb cigar.*
> 
> *Bill*


I wasn't "impressed" by the highly rated Decade.. The edge, sungrown, or 90' are the only rocky's I like..

I still have some Decades left sleeping.. We will see..


----------



## baboruger

Last night I decided to take out a Pepin Cuban Classic 1950 (toro) and I have to say that cigar NEVER fails to deliver. If there was one cigar I could smoke and nothing else...Cuban Classic. Ok, the 6X60 was not really my cup of tea, but the others are wonderful. 

This one last night was an hour and 40 minutes of smoking joy. Perfect burn, perfect draw, perfect flavors. My wife even loves the spicy smell of the cigar.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto; darn fine cigar.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

baboruger said:


> Last night I decided to take out a Pepin Cuban Classic 1950 (toro) and I have to say that cigar NEVER fails to deliver. If there was one cigar I could smoke and nothing else...Cuban Classic. Ok, the 6X60 was not really my cup of tea, but the others are wonderful.
> 
> This one last night was an hour and 40 minutes of smoking joy. Perfect burn, perfect draw, perfect flavors. My wife even loves the spicy smell of the cigar.


I agree with you 100%. This is my favorite cigar. I would not be sad if I was forced to only smoke this cigar the rest of my life. They never dissapoint!


----------



## eggwhites

Had a tasty 5 Vegas Miami... definitely in my top 5 so far.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Felipe Gregorio Power Torp tonight. Decent mild smoke, would smoke again, reveiw #11 in journal 2


----------



## CGARMAN23

HDM Epi #2 tonight.


----------



## zion698

Having a 601 maduro (blue label) tonight. My favorite 601 thus far especially after a few months in the humidor. The 601 Black label is the only one I haven't tried yet.


----------



## JonDot

VSG Sorcerer


----------



## LkyLindy

anejo Shark--ahhhhhhhh

John--the sorcerer is my favorite


----------



## baba

Time for a Lito Gomez LG chisel - great smoke - just love Dominican Puros.


----------



## sseagle

Just finished up a CAO Brazilia Gol! Then I chased off the raccoon that is eating my trash


----------



## boxer757

Sitting out on the balcony writing a report for a class. Smoking a Cuban Classic and have a Dos XX. It is perfect outside right now, I almost want to fire up another...


----------



## mikejh-cl

cao vision, terrible cigar


----------



## eggwhites

Just had a Nub Cameroon 460... very good cigar. The first one I had was a dud, but this one was a quality smoke. Very smooth and enjoyable.


----------



## Ceedee

Finished off a Pepin Black Label robusto this afternoon... was a brilliant smoke! Thinking now of what to have apres-dinner 

CD


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a fine tastin' Puros Indios toro last night and tonight may call for another one?:biggrin:

A Big Stogie Thanks to BeerAdvocate for throwing a bunch of those in our recent trade!


----------



## mitro-cl

Only had 1 cigar today, but the one I had made me realize I found a new favorite. I had an AVO #9 tubo (pc size) for breakfast and it was amazing. Even though they are a little on the pricey side, I can't think of a mild smoke I'd rather have. Absolutely a 9 out of 10.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

CAO America. But I might try it for the 2nd time and see what happens


----------



## Super64

Well, not being as experienced as some of you, I opted for one of my 5 Vegas Classic Torpedoes. Just spent a wonderful 90 minutes enjoying it down to about 3/4 of an inch.
Good and mild at the start, great and mild at the end. What a good starter cigar.

-Joe


----------



## Webmeister

This morning I smoked a Montecristo Vintage 1999 given to me by the rep. I was a bit disappointed as the wrapper started splitting about 1/2" in and kept going. By the time I set it down, the gar looked like it had been shredded by shrapnel. Tasted pretty good though...


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Smoking a Corinado by La Flor right now. The 7.5"X60 Corona Gorda. No reason for a cigar this big. Been on the mf for an hour and a half, and just getting to the halfway point. However, it is a great smoke.


----------



## kenstogie-cl

a RP Fire (natural) From a 2006 bundle I picked up for a song. Not a bad cigar for the $. Not sure if it mellowed an lost it's spicey edge or if I am used to the spice now. Either way it's not bad not bad at all. Earlier today I had an RP Vintage 1992 second from 06 also that was just dy-no-mite!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Toasted Coastie said:


> Smoking a Corinado by La Flor right now. The 7.5"X60 Corona Gorda. No reason for a cigar this big. Been on the mf for an hour and a half, and just getting to the halfway point. However, it is a great smoke.


Finally finished this smoke. Holy wtf batman! Great smoke, just too friggen much for a Wednesday night.....


----------



## Webmeister

Wrapping up a green label 601. Great experience start to finish. Burned right, lots of smoke, and tastey. Still prefer the red label, but the green is a close second.


----------



## iloveclmore

Last night had a Flor de Oliva Lonsdale.


----------



## iloveclmore

mikejh said:


> cao vision, terrible cigar


I really suggest giving it another try. They are much better with some age on them for sure.


----------



## Matt257

Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 Yummy :dribble:


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

La Flor Corojo


----------



## ctiicda

lighting up psd4 as i type


----------



## cybervee-cl

Today it was an RP Vintage 90' Mini Belicoso. 

This is a very tasty stick in a nice size for lunch time enjoyment.


----------



## buttah

Last night was a two cigar night. Fuente Maduro Rothschild, great cheap stick($4) and a CAO Brazilia Box Pressed very bland cigar IMO.


----------



## sofaman

Today I am smoking a Tat SW Churchill!!! Great smoke I would highly recomend this stick to anyone


----------



## Webmeister

Today I started out with one of my favorites that I have been saving for about a year - a Padilla Habano torpedo. This is the first time I've had problems with one of these. I clipped, poked with a draw too, clipped and poked some more, and it just wouldn't open up. Finally, I clipped down far enough to get a decent draw. Unfortnuately, now the wrapper started cracking. I gave up with half the stick left... bummer.

So tonight I fired up another old standby - a Rocky Patel Nording. Awesome smoke with a year's worth of sleep in climate-controlled storage. Almost made up for the trials and tribulations this morning.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Wooofda...! Had a sun grown Vigilante robusto last night. Sucker had a good kick to its flavor. Nice smoke. Thanks BA!


----------



## silentjon

Last night, I smoked a CAO Soprano. I like this cigar, but just not at that price.


----------



## cybervee-cl

Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut .............. skip ...............Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut ........... skip ............Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut ................. skip ............Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut .................


----------



## zion698

Toasted Coastie said:


> Finally finished this smoke. Holy wtf batman! Great smoke, just too friggen much for a Wednesday night.....


The Coronado is one of my all time favorites. The double corona is my favorite size in the 52 ring gauge. Its great after a nice meal, hanging out with friends, etc. Long enough to last for a while, and bold enough to keep your attention no matter what your doing. Great smoke.


----------



## Ceedee

cybervee said:


> Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut .............. skip ...............Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut ........... skip ............Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut ................. skip ............Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut .................


Ha, yer needle is stuck Mike 

CD


----------



## baboruger

I'm going with a mystery unbanded cigar that I found in the bottom of the humi the other day while I was doing some cleaning/rotation. I have no idea what it is, so this should be really fun!!!


----------



## tuelle

cybervee said:


> Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut .............. skip ...............Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut ........... skip ............Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut ................. skip ............Perdomo ESV 91' Imperio Connecticut .................


Me too  Just now. I love this stick; meaty, complex, full of flavor. Another forum I frequent had a Perdomo hater thread going. I was going to comment but I thought "why bother?" To each his own. This, the Lot 23, the Habanos in both wrappers, the Reserve Champagne, I love 'em all. I bought the CI CigarFest '08 Perdomo sampler box and I'm going to smoke through all the ones (especially) that I haven't yet. Like another brother here I went from being on a Rocky Patel kick to a Pepin kick and now I'm on Perdomo. I still have the others and love those too. But Tabacalera Perdomo is doing it for me right now.


----------



## Armenian

I just smoked a Graycliff 1666 Robusto. I tell you... I didn't care for it. It burned a little unevenly and kept trying to go out on me. I got it in a sampler from CI when I purchased some Gurkhas and some RP 92 2nds. I'm studying for the Architectural Registration Exam, so I've been going to the humidor after dinner and after my 2-year-old goes to sleep for a study time smoke. I looked at the Gurkhas and the RP's and thought “I should try this Graycliff”. I should have gotten a RP 92. It seems that RP 92's (even the 2nds) are the benchmark for me.

Well... anyway, I probably won't buy another.

Lately the cigars that haven't disappointed me have been:
RP 90
RP 92
RP 99
RP Sun Grown
CAO Brazillia GOL!
Gurkah Symphony
Oliva Series O
5 Vegas Classic

CAO Italia was just ok.

Cigars that I've found disappointing:
Graycliff 1666
Alcazar # 4 (wasn't expecting much anyway)
ab Maxx
AF Sun Grown

I've smoke a bunch of other cigars over the last 2 years and I can't remember them all. Based on my very simple liked/didn't like list does anyone see a pattern.


----------



## Mtmouse

Bolivar Gold Metal. Nice cigar, but the other three will rest for a year or so.


----------



## Armenian

Oh yeah... the Acid Liquid was gross.


----------



## 6clicks

Janes, I just picked up a 15 stick sampler of RP Fusion , Fusion DC and Barberpole. They'll be ready to try in another week or so. I'm smoking my first RP Sungrown torp tomorrow. Gurkha Legends are, however, my faves, with CAO Brazilian a close second. You have good taste.


----------



## agrippa472

I just tried an Olivia O series and man I think thats the first time I've actually ever gotten a nicotine buzz off of a cigar.

Really nice though =)
I still have to try the Olivia G series then compare it to one of my ashton cabinets


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Thursday evening I had the Padron 3000 maduro. I was planning to smoke this evening, but I'm tired, and I'm spending Saturday at the RP event at CI. 8 )


----------



## JohnR

I am unclenching with an Oliva Serie O maduro and some bourbon. 

Earlier tonight it was the La Aurora 1495 robusto and an unbanded cigar which I *think* was a Pinar.


----------



## CGARMAN23

tonight had Hemingway, Padilla1932 and followed with Aurora Escogidos


----------



## sseagle

I had a Gurkha Gran Reserve, it was pretty good..


----------



## baba

time for a Don Carlos churchill. Nice slow drive home with a great cigar.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a fav last night and another will be had tonight at a friends BBQ/Tiki party I'm about to head to...ahhh...Perdomo Lot 23 maddy robusto:biggrin: 
Such a wonderfully tamer side maduro that smokes great and stays tasty and consistent throughout.:dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* CAO Brazilia 
*Lunch: *Aurora 1495
*Dinner: *Pepin Blue Label


----------



## LkyLindy

Lunch-Caba guapo

tonight Vsg Wizard--smoooth


----------



## mitro-cl

Tonight is just one of those nights that I wanted to have something a little special. Watched a beautiful sunset and fired up an Anejo #49 (my first).


----------



## Webmeister

Brought a CAO America with me to the cabin and smoked it this morning. It had been sitting in the humidor since last year. First one for me - burn problems, wrapper cracked at the cap and then unravelled (notch cut). Smoke was decent, but not memorable. 

Just finished and Illusione mk after dinner during games in the front yard. Outstanding smoke as usual.


----------



## iloveclmore

Lets see...

Punch Rare Corojo - meh, nothing special
Ashton VSG - freakin' amazing (wish I could afford one of the boxes SVB is selling  )
AB Tempus - an okay smoke, nothing special
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve - pretty good, I likey


----------



## eggwhites

had a 5 Vegas A... the draw was tight... oh well it was still tasty


----------



## chinomalo

Working backward:

Today: AM- Montecristo White Court; Now: La Aurora Cien Anos Belicoso; chaser= RP Sungrown Petite Corona
Yesterday: Cabby Guapo OG
Thursday: Oliva V Lancero and NUB Conn. 464 Torpedo
Wednesday: Fuente Best Seller and Cupido Corto
Tuesday: Tatuaje Miami Petite
Monday: LFD Oriental and L-200


----------



## ezmoney5150

chrisguinther said:


> The Coronado took me about two and a half hours to get through. It started off spicy. A third of the way into it, it took on a lot of woody notes that transitioned into a sort of "scoth-barrel" taste. Overall, not a bad cigar, but I wouldn't put it into my regular rotation.


I love those. I think I like the Coronado better than the LG.


----------



## ezmoney5150

After breakfast I lit a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1973 Figurado. My favorite DPG.

While cutting the grass I had a Flor De Oliva Toro. What a great value priced cigar with a sumatra wrapper.

Just Finishing a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado Felicia. This cigar is a powerhouse of complex flavors.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I smoked the Isla del Sol, Montecristo Media Noche and Cuba Libre while attending the Rocky Patel event at CI's superstore.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a Tat P1 with my morning coffee


----------



## jitzy

At work last night I had a oliva series g special g maduro and for my ride home I had a la aurora prefirido robusto


----------



## chinomalo

La Riqueza! What a flavorful cigar! Reminds me of ISOM Monte #2.. Medium in body with great draw and burn. Flavor of cinnamon and with pecans. Little vanilla and leather in aroma. Very smooth and no bitterness.


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* Pepin Blue Label :dribble::dribble:
*Dinner:* 601 Red Label :dribble::dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar

*La Riqueza*



chinomalo said:


> La Riqueza! What a flavorful cigar! Reminds me of ISOM Monte #2.. Medium in body with great draw and burn. Flavor of cinnamon and with pecans. Little vanilla and leather in aroma. Very smooth and no bitterness.


Damn, that sounds tasty! I cannot wait to fire mine up!


----------



## sseagle

Just lit a Nub 464 Habano Torp.. mmmmm


----------



## ctiicda

I am kicking myself now...we do not carry the new pete johnson stick and all of ya'll are making me sad i did not grab some when i saw them this weekend. I am smoking an olvidados...it is a good smoke very consistant, not real strong, and perfect burn and draw as most of al's stuff is.


----------



## penguinva-cl

*Just finished a Padron 6000 Maduro torp. Camacho 10th Anni later this afternoon, finish up with Grand Age this evening dedicated to George Carlin.*


----------



## Gallagher

rough day at work so i went to the B&M and picked up a CAO America. My first one, liked it a lot. Good draw, even burn, tasted like peanuts (the kind you get at the races).

Also picked up a Padron handwrapped, never had a padron so im a little excited about it.


----------



## ER Doc

Partagas #1 - smokin' the DogWatch Cigar Club stogie along with the podcast.

Lovin' it...


----------



## mitro-cl

This morning I had a Oliva Series G maduro churchill. Typical Oliva greatness. 

At lunch I tried a Devil's Weed perfecto. It was different, but not in a way that makes me want to go buy more.

Hmm... what to have tonight...


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Having an Ancient Warrior right now, meh.

edited to add: I will pass on this smoke from now on. I hope the rest of the Gurkhas are not as bland as this one was.....


----------



## chinomalo

Last night: CG4 (I forgot if I posted it)
This morning: Cabaiguan Guapo Junior
This afternoon: Tatuaje Miami Petite
Tonight: HMMM.. Its either a(nother) LA 100 anos or LFD L-500


----------



## Mr Majestic

Tonight I had my first Ilussion CG 4. What an awsome smoke,got to get some more if I can find them.


----------



## chinomalo

Mr Majestic said:


> Tonight I had my first Ilussion CG 4. What an awsome smoke,got to get some more if I can find them.


Mike @ LeafandAle.com:teacher:


----------



## mountchuck

Last night I had an El Rey de los Habanos churchill, a Camacho Havana toro, and an AF Don Carlos Presidente.


----------



## zion698

Last night had my first Dominican Cohiba Corona. Perfect size cigar for me. It was okay, but nothing to write home about.
This morning had a Cusano 18 Maduro robusto on the way into work. It was okay, but I'm not a big fan of any tobacco grown outside of the big three (Dominican Republic, Hondurus & Nicargua). So the Brazilian filler just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## baboruger

Last night I smokes a REO that I have in the humi from 5/15/2007 so over a year and boy what a perfect smooth as silk cigar. let those baby's sit and in a year you will have a FANTASTIC smoke!


----------



## boomerd35

I've had allergies the past few days and haven't been able to taste my cigars much with all the congestion. So I've been smoking some cheaper, milder cigars that I won't be missing the flavor.


----------



## silentjon

Last night I smoked a Tatuaje Black - great cigar.


----------



## cybervee-cl

At lunch time I had a one of the Perdomo ESV '91 Regente Connecticut sticks I just got in a 5er from the devil site. 

Wow. Very tasty, and very smooth, with lots of thick white smoke. I can't wait to see how they will mature after 'sittin for a spell in the ol' humi'.

I took a chance and picked up 3 of these 5ers knowing what a Perdomo hound I am. These just got added to my 'buy whenever they are a deal' list.


----------



## amateurke

I started the evening with a Graycliff Profesionale Pirate what was a bit of a diapointment!! I aspected mutch from this $$ cost cigar. The cigar looks, smelt and taste good and the flavors where ok. But he had so an easy drawing that I finish him in 3 kwater of an hour, and that is few for this shape of cigar! I also espected him a bit heavier but that fell against!
Now I'm smoking a RP Old World Reserve Toro! And that is more my thing!! Though he is more than half cheaper! I smoked 1/3 now and so far so good!! Excellent cigar!! Thx. to Paul who sent im to me!! Toni


----------



## eggwhites

Luckily my classes for this half of summer don't require much reading outside of class, so I can finally read good books when I have my afternoon smoke.

Today I had an RP Olde World Reserve with an Iced Hazelnut Latte while I read _The Reason For God_. A very nice afternoon.


----------



## oxyotal1187

i had an Oliva Master Blends 3 and boy was it fantastic


----------



## mountchuck

Last night was an Ashton VSG Illusion after a real nice spaghetti dinner.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a 601 red with my morning coffee!!!


----------



## ER Doc

Last night was an Illusione f9.


----------



## Doogie

my herf club meets tonight. i have a NUB conn, CAO Itillia, Oliva O and a Gran Hanno #5


----------



## amateurke

At this moment a Perdomo Reserve Cabinet serie P. For me something too light but full of flavor! In short, a tasty cigar!!


----------



## baba

Time for a CAO Brizilla - haven't had one for awhile - and it was just a great cigar. For the price and availability - you can't go wrong.


----------



## Armenian

I just went over to the local B&M and smoked Alec Bradley Tempus robusto. Thumbs up on that one. It burned a little unevenly, but ha a nice flavor.

I also, left with:

1 CAO America Potomac
1 CAO Soprano Associate
1 CAO Gold Robusto
1 Drew Estate Natural Robusto
1 Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
1 RP Vintage 90 Robusto (I coudn't leave without at least 1 RP)

I was just going to go there to try something new and maybe buy the Potomac, but I couldn't help myself. :biggrin:


----------



## mountchuck

Tonight was a Felipe Gregorio Centenario, a Rocky Patel Fusion MM, and an Opus X Fuente Fuente.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Tonight was a La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or #1 Maduro. Good smoke!


----------



## big04deuce

I am a Gurkha fan, so I tried the Signature Black 1887 today....YUCK!!! Maybe it was a bad stick... I will give it another try, but not in the near future.


----------



## mark in kc

Went back to the Nubs today to give them another chance. The Cameroon had some construction issues, but I got to use some cigar glue I bought that saved it. Later, the Nub Habano didn't have any issues and was notably more flavorful. Both were torpedoes. I might get a fiver of the Habano's and sit on them for a while and see if they improve.


----------



## baba

Breakfast was a CAO Brizila - lunch time a Tatuaje Nowella - Dinner will be a Illusone 888. that about covers the day.


----------



## sofaman

I am smoking a LG Oriental for breakfest after lunch I am going for my first Tat black after dinner I am having a AB Tempest Torp it should be a great day!!!


----------



## zion698

Last night had my first Sancho Panza double maduro (churchill). Man that's a great smoke! A little rough looking, but the draw and burn was perfect. The ash was a firm light gray. Great smoke period, and that's not even factoring in the price. The only negative is the resting smoke. Smoke just pour out of this thing ... not recommended in enclosed places. lol


----------



## ctiicda

smoking a la aurora 100 anos perfecto and gotta say i am not as happy as I thought i would be...real burn issues and a little harsh...flavor is good just really dont like burn issues  I have another and we will see if some time in my humidor helps it out...next on the list is a tatuaje black!!!! I can not wait


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

Nub Cameroon


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished a LFD DL 600. 

As usual tasty.


----------



## yamahar6

Getting ready to fire up a RP Sungrown.


----------



## ctiicda

there are 5 of us smoking tatuaje blacks....


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Today I fired up a Flor de Oliva Maduro during lunch. This is a great cigar and only $2.50 a stick


----------



## baboruger

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Today I fired up a Flor de Oliva Maduro during lunch. This is a great cigar and only $2.50 a stick


$2.50?!?! What size...if I pay more than $1.79 for them I think I'm paying to much...

Anyway, I'll be smoking and MK, a Pepin Black, and a 5 Vegas Cask Strength tonight.


----------



## baboruger

big04deuce said:


> I am a Gurkha fan, so I tried the Signature Black 1887 today....YUCK!!! Maybe it was a bad stick... I will give it another try, but not in the near future.


Wow, see, I'm not a Gurkha fan and I thought that was one of the few Gurkha's that was ok...hmmm


----------



## silentjon

I just smoked a CAO Maduro with my smoking buddies, the dogs.


----------



## sofaman

Had my first Tat Black this afternoon and I have to say it was an outstanding smoke!!! I need to get my hands on more of these!


----------



## Paint

Tonight it is a Oliva MB 2 Robusto,some of my all time favs.With a White`Russian...


----------



## ctiicda

sofaman said:


> Had my first Tat Black this afternoon and I have to say it was an outstanding smoke!!! I need to get my hands on more of these!


yes they are i am trying to stock pile as many as i can... it took us 4 hours to sell 3 jars and that was with a max per person...


----------



## mountchuck

Tonight was a Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo maduro with a glass of Jack Daniels Single Barrel while sitting in the hot tub.


----------



## Webmeister

Tat Havana VI Angeles this morning, Habano NUb for lunch, and I dug out a De La Concha house blend for tonight. I picked up a bundle of these right after Super Tuesday, and they just get better with age.


----------



## acharpe

Tatuaje Black and an Oliva Serie V Torpedo today at the B&M. Both quality smokes...the Tat Black was outstanding!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Montecristo Platinum Vintage 1999.


----------



## Jason Brown

Last night I had my first Partagas Black Classico.


----------



## amateurke

Yesterday I smoked an Oliva "O" with the blue clouded band and an RP Decade whitch i find delicius!! Today nothing yet!! I have it too busy with bring all those cigars to the postoffice!! :biggrin:

But guys ; Give me a tip what I should smoke this evening afther work!! Come on gif it a shot! If i have it in my humi I smoke it!!


----------



## alnpd-cl

I had a Jesus Fuego Delirium and all I can say is WOW! Now I know the genius behind Rocky! What a blend! The prelight was spicy and woody and once I lit that baby up the flavors were tremendous. A medium bodies full flavored cigar. I had the rubusto and loved it. I can't wait for these to hit the shelves, they will be a hit!:dribble:


----------



## cybervee-cl

Perdomo ESV '91 Regente Connecticut. Mmmmmmmmm! Perdomo!


----------



## amateurke

Prime Gold serie by Alec Bradley!! Tasty cigar!!


----------



## jam

I am smoking a oliva masterblend 3 what a great smoke


----------



## zion698

Today had a Gurkha Grand Reserve. This afternoon a Gran Habano 3 Siglos which smoked more mild to medium in body instead of full. Ending the day with a LFD El Jocko maduro.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

the JC Gold Label, that I received as a free sample, was decent.


----------



## penguinva-cl

*Yesterday - Midday had Partagas Black Torp - decent cigar, good 1st for day. Evening was Fuente Don Carlos Presidente - now that's a great cigar!!!!*


----------



## Mr Majestic

Had a Pepin Blue and some Yuengling Lager.


----------



## chinomalo

Working backward:
Saturday: Tat. Angeles and later- Oliva O 
Friday: Oliva G
Thursday: La Aurora Barrel Aged, Black Pearl Morado, Oliva G
Wednesday: CC Cupido Corto, DPG Black 1979
Tuesday: Edge Square; LFD L-200
Monday: Tat. Black; Illusione 68


----------



## righton727

Gurka Sherpa... Got it in a sampler pack... not bad


----------



## suckapuff

Padilla 68. I really enjoy this cigar with the sweet and peppery flavors


----------



## Matt257

Ashton VSG Wizard :dribble: Yummy!


----------



## DBCcigar

SmoknTaz said:


> Montecristo Platinum Vintage 1999.


Great stick! Not too many of those floating around....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'm smoking a nub habano tonight.


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast: *AVO TESORO (aka LE 08)
*Lunch:* LA RIQUEZA
*Before Dinner:* Don't know. Found it in my humidor - No band. A cigar rep gave it to me over a year ago and I cannot remember what it is. It's good though!
*Dinner:* Pepin Cuban Classic


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having a DPG JJ Nat Sublime!!!


----------



## SMOKE20

Vintage Rock Patel 1990 , yummy


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Having a brazillia (some big huge assed stick), almost done now, weeded my whole garden smoking the damn thing.....


----------



## tyurachek

the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel
This is a truely great $7 cigar but definatley not for the the faint hearted. Smoking 15-20 maduros/week usually 3-4 in an evening I felt I was ready for a heavy weight strong cigar. WRONG! about half way through I realized I was in over my head. By the end of the experience I was looking for a bottle of O2. However if you can take the heat I promise this will be one of your best smokes. If you dare to try one I would suggest pinching off the tip as suggested by Rush on his radio program. I did this and still had great draw without comprimising the intent of the chisel design. Others have suggested using a punch about 1/4 inch from the cap. If you try one be sure to eat first, it may be a while before you are able to sit up an take nurishment.


----------



## zion698

Today had a Tatuaje (brown label) and about to finish the day with possibly a LFD lancero


----------



## cruisin66stang

I just finished my first Nub Camaroon. It was a very good cigar with no burn or splitting problems. I let it sit in my humidor for a couple of weeks before smoking. I found it to be medium strength. Overall I probably like the new Cusano 59 Camaroon a little better.

I am presently smoking an Arganese CL3 robusto. Very good cigar.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I attended the CAO Event at Cigar Inn (NYC) with a friend of mine. Had the CAO America and the box press special made especially for Cigar Inn. Also had some rum, which I must buy the next time I visit my local wine and spirits store. 8 )


----------



## leojvs

I am smoking an Occidental Reserve double broardleaf. 
To be honest, it tastes pretty damn similar to the "Valueline #200 Dominican" cigars I got from Famous. Not that flash. The cap looked like it was just slapped on, and the ash is pretty close to pure white, but falls apart like snow. There is excess glue from the 2 bands I had to scratch off.

On the plus side, lots of smoke which I love, the burn so far is damn near perfect, and the draw is soooo nice. Not hard, not too easy.

I will drink a Carlton Black rather than my Irish Creme coffee to finish the other half off. 

Pity I only have the one. Might get a 5er to make a fair call before I call this a bad smoke. After all, you cant judge a smoke after just one....


----------



## leojvs

yeah, the Black makes a differance! Yummy!!


----------



## baba

Lunch was a Jose Pedera from the island; dinner will be a Gran habano #5 churchill. nothing exotic today - but good


----------



## baba

*nice weeder*



Toasted Coastie said:


> Having a brazillia (some big huge assed stick), almost done now, weeded my whole garden smoking the damn thing.....


 Never thought of a Brizila being a weeding cigar. Why not!


----------



## sseagle

oh I've used an Ipanema Brazilia for fence repair duty, and then another good hour sweltering and fuming at the dog for making me do the work

I just finished my first Ashton, a Heritage Puro Sol... it was fabulous, I am pleased with my purchase, and now I will relax on the couch.


----------



## Webmeister

Fired up a Camacho 1962 Pre-Embargo. Very smooth, medium strength, good smoke. Was it worth $25/stick? Ummmm... nope!


----------



## chrisguinther

I'm spending the weekend visiting my parents. I smoked a Quintero y Hermano Panatela and a Trinidad Reyes.


----------



## ctiicda

Sitting in the cigar shop..it is nice and quite..I am lighting up a padilla 1932 that I was gifted several months ago.


----------



## boxer757

Yesterday at the shop:
RyJ Habana Reserve
Cabaiguan Guapos RX
Don Pepin Blue Label
Rocky Patel Decade
CAO Brazillia Box Press
LFD Chisel maduro

So far today at the shop I have smoked:
RyJ Haban Reserve
Leon Jimenes Cameroon 2001
Cabaiguan Guapos RX

Any suggestions for next?


----------



## ER Doc

LGC Wavel Maduro - too tight of a draw that I let it go out with only 1 inch gone... 

5 Vegas Gold - great little cigar!!!


----------



## Ceedee

Finishing off a RoXoR Deluxe maduro thanks kindly to a one Mr. SmokinJ! 

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Moved on to a Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18 stick... nice smoke so far!

CD


----------



## JohnR

I'm following ER DOC's lead and having a 5 Vegas day. Finished up an 'A' and now am unclenching with a 5 Vegas Miami churchill. Tight draw, but whittled down the head until I got past the plug.


----------



## eggyellow

Had a CAO Gold Maduro last night which i really enjoyed then an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Natual today which i also enjoyed.


----------



## baba

Someone gave me a partagas rosado - Flavor was one dimensional, very average. Draw was tight, and hard to get much smoke out of. Burn was ok, with one touch up. Basically it was average cigar, and I would not recomend it, or buy any. It is made by General Cigar - which makes large quanities cigars that are pretty average.
I have had $2 cigars that were better.


----------



## chinomalo

Lunch: Black Pearl Morado
Pre Din Din: La Riqueza #5 (my favorite stick of the month!)

Try it you'll love it!


----------



## acharpe

Currently smoking an Opus X Reserva D'Chateau (it's the Churchill size) with a couple fingers of Wild Turkey 101. So much flavor, so little time...ok, it's actually a 2 hour plus smoke. So much flavor, so much time.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

I just started a Camacho Coyolar Perfecto #1. Sorry, not my favorite by a long shot.....


----------



## tuelle

A Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Gran Consul, my first. I was wondering about this one since reviews I've read talking about how over the top potent this guy was, but it was a truly wonderful smoke, no harshness whatsoever. I had a good meal right before so I wasn't too concerned with the nic effects, but I experienced zero ill effects. It didn't faze me a bit. I loved this cigar. There is a box of these in my near future.


----------



## ozzyfan

I am smoking an onyx


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Don Pepin JJ Maduro - one of my favorite Maduros


----------



## acharpe

tuelle said:


> A Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Gran Consul, my first. I was wondering about this one since reviews I've read talking about how over the top potent this guy was, but it was a truly wonderful smoke, no harshness whatsoever. I had a good meal right before so I wasn't too concerned with the nic effects, but I experienced zero ill effects. It didn't faze me a bit. I loved this cigar. There is a box of these in my near future.


I haven't tried the other sizes, but I had the Lancero size the other day, and it was a great smoke. Didn't start out so hot, but built up quickly and was an extremely flavorful smoke.


----------



## tuelle

acharpe said:


> I haven't tried the other sizes, but I had the Lancero size the other day, and it was a great smoke. Didn't start out so hot, but built up quickly and was an extremely flavorful smoke.


I actually was thinking of a box of the lances. The Gran Consul, while awesome, was huge in the mouth at 60 ring gauge.


----------



## zion698

Today had a Tatuaje (white label) and my first LFD Double Ligero Lancero. Now I've smoked my share of chisels, but this lancero seemed to hit even hard in the strength department. Same great favors none the less.


----------



## ctiicda

That LFD lancero is freaking awesome!!! my buddy acharpe1 gave me one and yeah it hit pretty hard but it was great...I am usually not a fan of small ring guages but it suited that cigar perfectly. I bet it made that tat white label seem weak lol


----------



## Maui

RAS and a Padron 80.


----------



## zion698

ctiicda said:


> That LFD lancero is freaking awesome!!! my buddy acharpe1 gave me one and yeah it hit pretty hard but it was great...I am usually not a fan of small ring guages but it suited that cigar perfectly. I bet it made that tat white label seem weak lol


It was kind of expensive though. I'm totally into lanceros now (whenever I can find them) ... the Oliva Serie V and Sancho Panza Double Maduro are great as well.


----------



## Doogie

Fonseca habano series f


----------



## silentjon

It was a good cigar day yesterday. I smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Exclusivo, a Tatuaje Reserva J21, an Ashton Heritage Corona Gorda and a Rocky Patel Decade Lonsdale.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having a 601 Red Robusto, This stick has earned its way as one of my favorites. It never lets me down!!!


----------



## SMOKE20

I had a nub habano yesterday, great smoke and very full of flavor. I am a fan of the nub series. they smoke very well. The cameroon is my favorite by far. I did smoke a rocky Patel vintage 1990 and it was a great smoke. I will definitly be buying some of these


----------



## LkyLindy

Going with a vsg wizard


----------



## silentjon

LkyLindy said:


> Going with a vsg wizard


Great choice - I went with a VSG Belicoso tonight.


----------



## baboruger

The second of the two Trinidad Maduro samples that I got from Altadis, What a fantastic cigar.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Perdomo Fresh Rolled Cuban Wheel Toro = I declare this my new go to budget smoke.
Great Flavor and you cant beat the price at about $1.50 per stick. You wont find a better cigar for the price.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

I just had my first DPG Cuban Classic. I have quite a few resting, and I'll tell you, I'm glad I do. This smoke was phenominal!+


----------



## baboruger

Toasted Coastie said:


> I just had my first DPG Cuban Classic. I have quite a few resting, and I'll tell you, I'm glad I do. This smoke was phenominal!+


That is why it is my favorite!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

baboruger said:


> That is why it is my favorite!


pretty close to being mine too! Now just have to wait for another sale....


----------



## suckapuff

Went golfing with some co-workers and smoked a Don Diego Anniversary on the front nine and a 5 Vegas Classic on the back nine. Even though I didn't shoot well, "A bad day on the golf course will always beat a good day at work"


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

Cabigaun Guapos


----------



## boomerd35

Diamond Crown Maximus at lunch- WOW, an exceptionally good one. Then a 3 Siglos FUMA (just trying to get rid of the bundle at this point), and my ol standby RP Sun Grown toro. Had a little bit of burn issue, but nothing too bad.


----------



## GreySmoke

La Aurora Barrel Aged Torpedo,
much better than I expected.
I have not been disappointed by Miami Cigar yet.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Good Morning!!!

Monday afternoon I had the Camacho Corojo that stopped smoking half way through so I just tossed it in the trash. Tuesday better be a better cigar day for me.


----------



## Doogie

Anjanettea said:


> Good Morning!!!
> 
> Monday afternoon I had the Camacho Corojo that stopped smoking half way through so I just tossed it in the trash. Tuesday better be a better cigar day for me.


sorry to hear that, its a good cigar IMHO


----------



## Doogie

today is raw bar night a my local B&M. i'm bringing a NUB habano, DPG blue


----------



## sofaman

I enjoyed the 601 Red Robusto so mutch last night I am having another for breakfast today!!!


----------



## zion698

Last night had a Gurkha Crest. Best construction I have seen from Gurkha thus far. Taste was kind of a earthy, dark cocoa with a hint of spice at times. Perfect burn with a solid light grey ash. Draw started out a bit tight, but freed up in the first third. I sat it down for like 15 minutes came back and didn't have to relight (that's crazy). It was medium to full in body. It didn't blow me away, but its worth trying at least once.
Had a Oliva Serie G maduro (belicoso) on the way into work this morning. I'm waiting on a shipment from Black Dog Coffee, so my smoking experience was not complete. But is should be here any day now. The Serie G never disappoints, great stick for a great price.


----------



## eggwhites

Just had a 5 Vegas Classic.. nothing to write home about....


----------



## chinomalo

Morning: RP Vintage 90 Perfecto (bad burn, but good flavor/ mild-med body)

Afternoon: La Riqueza #3 Corona Gorda (Oh yes, this is the bomb cigar for the month of July).. If you haven't tried one yet, get it! Try the sampler from LeafandAle. It is worth every penny..

Pre-Dinner: Illusione MK.. Awesome..

After Din-Din: CAO Brazilia Box Press

Great smokes to y'all..


----------



## chinomalo

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> Cabigaun Guapos


Like it? Or LOVE it?

Me, love it!!


----------



## chinomalo

zion698 said:


> Last night had a Gurkha Crest. Best construction I have seen from Gurkha thus far. Taste was kind of a earthy, dark cocoa with a hint of spice at times. Perfect burn with a solid light grey ash. Draw started out a bit tight, but freed up in the first third. I sat it down for like 15 minutes came back and didn't have to relight (that's crazy). It was medium to full in body. It didn't blow me away, but its worth trying at least once.
> Had a Oliva Serie G maduro (belicoso) on the way into work this morning. I'm waiting on a shipment from Black Dog Coffee, so my smoking experience was not complete. But is should be here any day now. The Serie G never disappoints, great stick for a great price.


The G's aim to pleaze!


----------



## tuelle

CFO Peruvian Ligero Toro tonight. Flavor bomb, but not very complex. Did I just contradict myself? :redface:


----------



## Paint

AF Hemingway man what a treat!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz

I had a Torpedo Edge maduro, then a Monte #5.


----------



## silentjon

Last night, I smoked a Casa Torano and a La Aurora 1495.


----------



## lenivar-cl

LGC S#4 Maduro


----------



## zion698

Pulled out one of my go to smokes this morning a Padron 3000 (natural). For the first time ever the construction was bad. It had soft spots throughout (which screwed up the burn) and the wrapper was ugly. I'll be smoking Padrons forever and no one is better at quality control. But someone really fell asleep at the wheel on this one. Still had good flavor though.


----------



## sseagle

OMG, I just started my first Oliva.. a G natural... its fantastic!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Tatuaje Havana IV Verocu #1 West Side. Holy smokes man, any one got any of these they would like to trade for or sell?


----------



## lenivar-cl

I just had A Chissel Double Liego.... nice... nice smoke........


----------



## Toasted Coastie

lenivar said:


> I just had A Chissel Double Liego.... nice... nice smoke........


try the maduro version, even better....


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Trinadad Fundalaro I got from our last herf. Great Cuban cigar.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Oliva Special G, yum yum.


----------



## zion698

Had my last Punch Gran Puro this morning. Had seven of them. The first two were very nice. The last five were just okay. Last one was in the humi for about eight months.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

Toasted Coastie said:


> try the maduro version, even better....


Yeah Ron and guess who bought a few boxes from Tobacco Haven? :biggrin:

I took today off and am finishing up a Padron '64. Damn I forgot how good those Aniversarios are! Bought a sampler a ways back and wanted to smoke them sparingly. Smooth as silk, tasty, and ZERO RELIGHTS! :dribble:


----------



## sseagle

Enjoying a Saint Luis Rey toro... nice so far.. after clearing my lungs with a nice firey purge


----------



## mhlatke

Started the day w/an Oliva V torp and just finished my first Don Lino Africa - very tasty (courtesy of Robisjebus!) Tonight's smoke is still undecided.....


----------



## ctiicda

was on the golf course and burned a decade and a ESV maduro...both have been in the humi for abt 7 months now...excellent


----------



## mhlatke

Finishing up a fantastic day with a LGC Serie R #6 Maduro - I never get tired of this stick!


----------



## baba

Had a Aroma De Cuba cetro - enjoyable little cigar.


----------



## Paint

Perdomo Habano Corojo Gordo,big boy always good!!!


----------



## zion698

Had my first CAO MX2 tonight. Not bad at all.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I gave a Rocky Patel R4 a shot and was pretty dissapointed. The flavor profile was pretty flat. Nothing exciting at all.


----------



## eggwhites

Punch Rare Corojo... very nice smoke.


----------



## sseagle

Snuck in a RP Fusion... with a big split wrapper =(


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Just finished up my first Camacho Liberty 2007. Was the first Camacho I enjoyed....


----------



## Doogie

CAO America


----------



## zion698

Somking the brown label right now. I must say I'm a bit suprised. Its actually pretty good so far. Thanks again Tim.


----------



## happy1

Rass!!!!!!!!


----------



## lenivar-cl

I had a LGC series R #4, always a good cigar, no complain


----------



## chinomalo

Last night while watching the 'works going=

LA Pref. Sapphire: just got them as a gift and I think they need a little rest..

Tat Angeles: made my night.. tastes, burn, draw.. What more can a man ask for..

Today:

Breakfast= LFD Oriental

Lunch= Cojonu 2003

Dinner= CAO Brazil Box Press


----------



## iloveclmore

Last night I had a Gurkha Status, and a Nub Conny. I was actually surprised by the Gurkha. Every other Gurkha I've had has had construction and burn issues, but this one was impeccable. The flavor was a little mild for me, but was still good. The Nub was pretty good as well. Good burn, good taste, and a fairly low price point. Can't complain.


----------



## serenomike

RyJ 1875 reserva real...It doesn't look like it packs a punch and I have a massive hangover:angry:


----------



## brightpaths

Cameroon Nub!


----------



## acharpe

Attempting to psyche myself up for a wedding I have to go to today with a Perdomo Champagne and a Sam Adams Hefeweizen. I'm pleased by both. I don't usually care for mild cigars, but this Perdomo is very smooth and flavorful for a CT shade.


----------



## mitro-cl

Avo Robusto. Great morning cigar, unfortunately I'm a bit late.


----------



## sseagle

Came home from work (thank god), changed into comfy clothes, met my wife at a bar and enjoyed an Oliva Serie O, very nice and a treat because I don't get to smoke inside very often (though I did miss swatting at bugs)


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Good Morning and Happy Sunday!!

Saturday evening I had the Gurkha Centurian (which I didn't care for) and the Romeo y Julieta Bully (which I did really like).


----------



## boxer757

So far I have smoked a LA Cameroon and a Cabaiguan Guapos RX


----------



## ylo2na

This morning started with a Oliva Serie V Robusto...to the nub! Then an Oliveros XL...an ok smoke! On a short trip to buy cigars, a Montecristo Platinum shorties, and now, late afternoon...a Padron 1926 Anniversary Serie. OMGod, what a smoke that Padron is....! Now, why cant other guys make something like that in a cheaper spread??? lol!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## ngetal

had an Arganese Nicaraguan Figurado this afternoon, and my after dinner smoke was a Diablo Pimiento


----------



## big04deuce

What a great day today! Got up early at the hotel for breakfast and had a NUB cammy, just got done smoking a tat havana, and now a joya de nic. Great night!


----------



## eggwhites

had a RP Vintage 1990 today... I enjoyed it.


----------



## zion698

Tonight I went with old faithful ... a Oliva Serie G maduro (belicoso) and some Black Dog Coffee.


----------



## baba

Time for a VSG illusion. Lots of flavor and depth. Perfect burn and draw. Nothing could have made it better, unless it was free.


----------



## Lok17

This weekend; Camacho 06 Liberty (cmon did you realy think you wouldn't smoke one?), Paddilla Miami, TTT Trinidad 07 Limited Edition, Tatuaje Cojune, and ahhh other stuff I can not recall at the moment... been a great weekend so far


----------



## sseagle

its almost 0400, im on a nice short Arturo Fuente Cubanito. I can't believe all the smoke that is coming out of this tiny little thing. And it smokes reallly well too.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Thoroughly enjoyed a AVO XO toro last night while hangin' with a bunch of my neighbors grillin'. Had a pretty good evening, lots of good food, and plenty of beer!


----------



## sseagle

Started up the grill and tossed on some burgers, lit up a Lot 23. Now the foods gone, and I am thoroughly enjoying this smoke, plus you cannot beat the entertainment of a dog hunting the various bugs and such.. woah now shes sitting on my lap.. lol this dog of mine


----------



## boomerd35

DPG Blue label tonight. The more I smoke these, the more I like em.


----------



## JohnR

I ended up winning some Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchills on the devil site. I am having one tonight. Not bad. It has probably been two years since I've had one of these.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

just finished up an Oliva Serie V lancero. don't know if it lived up to the hype on this board, but it was a very nice smoke all the same....


----------



## eggwhites

Had a Pepin Blue and it was incredible!


----------



## baba

Smoked a Vega "A" maduro this am. good smoke - some sweetness from maduro wrapper, tasted like the filler was dominican. burn was good, even. Wrapper a bit thin in spots and cracked. 
Over all good smoke - no after taste, enjoyable.


----------



## GreySmoke

I'm in the middle of a 601 Blue Toro - just delicious!


----------



## iloveclmore

Macanudo Gold Label Churchill. Not impressed, pretty bland.


----------



## lenivar-cl

Just had a Fuent Short Story


----------



## baboruger

I just smoked a DPG Black label and it was awsome, I posted some picks over on G.A.R Live because there was something special about this stick...here is the link...
http://www.garlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1969#post1969


----------



## mark in kc

Am smoking a Master Blends III by Oliva. Of the 4 or 5 I have had they are all great. One of my go to sticks when I am feeling like buying in that price point.


----------



## Txbob

It's 10:30 am and so far a La Gloria Cubana Series R, A Gran Habano Corojo #3 and a Grayclig 1666. I start early.


----------



## lenivar-cl

Just had a Fuent Short Story:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sofaman

Kick started my morning with a Litto Gomez Oreintal!!!


----------



## Doogie

I'll be having some NUBS( habano & conn )


----------



## Darren's Godiva

Last night I finished the day with an Ashton Heritage....it was so good.


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* I have an AVO LE 07 fired up right now. What a great stick!

*Dinner:* Pepin Blue Label


----------



## zion698

Had a Bolivar Cofradia this morning.


----------



## sseagle

Just lit an Oliva V, the figurado... mmm it smells reaaaallly good so far...


----------



## mitro-cl

Man O' War torpedo. Its amazing frankly. Don't buy these. I want them for myself.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

My last cigar from Rosario's Cigar Family (Bronx, NY). The cigar has a bit more kick to it than the cigar I smoked on July 4th.


----------



## baba

Breakfast time - how about a A.Fuente King B sungrown. Very good cigar, for not much money.


----------



## CGARMAN23

Tonight going with a Padilla Series 68


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am starting out with a DPG Blue Firecracker, little powerhouse!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie

ITC 10th Anniversary. Once you get past the first inch, the cigar rocks!


----------



## zion698

Had a JR Cigars Ultimate Candela (thanks Doc). My first candela ... not in a rush to have another, but it wasn't bad. It was a little too mild for me.


----------



## baboruger

I had a Padilla Edicion Especial 2006, one of the cheaper Belicosos from CI...Not really sure how I feel about it, had about 4 months on it, not really sure what the flavors were. The origional blends of these were much better IMO.


----------



## sseagle

I had an Oliva G Maduro as a pre-dinner smoke, can't decide on my next one..


----------



## iloveclmore

Montesino maduro.. bleh.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nothing fancy tonight. A Don Tomas Maduro and CAO Gold.


----------



## Webmeister

Very busy day today from the time I got up until this evening. Broke into a box of Illusione 68's tonight. Haven't had one of these since it warmed up. I like the petite corona size, and a great smoke as usual.


----------



## leojvs

A Rocky Patel Honduran Classic torp. Very tasty stick :biggrin:


----------



## ER Doc

Oliva V Lancero - smoked it with my good friend WarHorse. Very enjoyable!


----------



## acharpe

I had a La Riqueza yesterday. Very nice.

I followed that up with the Camacho Liberty 2008. It's been a while, but I'm pretty sure I like this year's even more than last year's version.

At that point, I was going to leave, but I was asked if I wanted a Tatuaje Black. I love that cigar.

This was much better than working.


----------



## zion698

Had another Tatuaje white label. Great value smoke.


----------



## ngetal

last night... Cami Nub.... tasty! 

tonight... hmm... not sure yet


----------



## dcsmoke

Might as well jump in on this. I'm on travel this week and picked up a few Diamond Crown Maduros at a local shop. Had my first one last night and I must say that while I enjoyed the smoke, I'm not sure if I'd continue to pay the price for them. Medium to full bodied. I'm still working to "train the palate", but I found it to be somewhat spicy with nice bit of sweetness. Will smoke another tonight and see if my opinion changes.


----------



## sofaman

This afternoon I am smoking a Dimond Crown Maximus Toro I need to get more of these they are amazing!!!


----------



## Miller5

Im going to pick up an Oliva V on my way home from work and smoke it with a cold brew.


----------



## Webmeister

La Riqueza petite corona for breakfast, and no time to smoke anything else since. Gotta get me some more of these bad boys...


----------



## DBCcigar

*Dinner:* Pepin Series JJ Lancero :dribble:


----------



## smokin'Jef

5 Vegas shorties are on the menu for this evening as I head over to the free music in the park tonight


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Im starting off my vacation right by burning my fingers on a Padron 1964 Anniv. Man I love this cigar. So smooooth and tasty!!!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

DBCcigar said:


> *Dinner:* Pepin Series JJ Lancero :dribble:


That just sounds delicious. I've only managed to get my hands on a few Oliva Serie V Lancero's...I hope I can find some others soon, such an interesting format for a smoke.



BeerAdvocate said:


> Im starting off my vacation right by burning my fingers on a Padron 1964 Anniv. Man I love this cigar. So smooooth and tasty!!!


Good man ( = I made sure to kick my vacation off with a good smoke as well. Tonight I'm working on a Oliva Serie G while sitting outside with the dog. Quality time ( =


----------



## silentjon

I smoked a Pepin Legend and a Camacho 1962. Both ok cigars but nothing special.


----------



## Jason Brown

Last night I had a Nub Cameroon.


----------



## DBCcigar

I thought I'd start the weekend off right....

*Breakfast:* Tatuaje Cojonu 2006


----------



## iloveclmore

Last night I had a Monte robusto while fishing.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Good Morning CL Members!!!

Thursday evening the BF had a CAO America (which he liked) and I had the Trilogy Authentic Corojo. Even though I had a CAO America a few weeks ago at the CAO Event in NYC, the BF's CAO smelled pretty good last nite. Made me want to take his cigar from him. ; )


----------



## RonJ51

I just got my order of Aurora Barrel Aged toro's and finished the first one. I have to say that this cigar had a beautiful wrapper and a wonderful unlit aroma but once I sparked it up I had tunnel problems and could not keep it lit. I going to put some age on the rest and hope the rest are better.


----------



## GreySmoke

RonJ51 said:


> I just got my order of Aurora Barrel Aged toro's and finished the first one. I have to say that this cigar had a beautiful wrapper and a wonderful unlit aroma but once I sparked it up I had tunnel problems and could not keep it lit. I going to put some age on the rest and hope the rest are better.


Dry box them for a few days, mine came to me a little over humidified also.


----------



## boomerd35

Took 2 Perdomo Habanos with me to work today- the Corojo Toro and the Maduro Robusto. Smoked the maduro on the way in. Corojo will get burned here in a few minutes.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Oliva V Lancero paired with a Gin & Tonic. Great Pairing by the way. I think this is my favorite vitola in the Oliva V line. Bursting with flavor!


----------



## sseagle

BeerAdvocate said:


> Oliva V Lancero paired with a Gin & Tonic. Great Pairing by the way. I think this is my favorite vitola in the Oliva V line. Bursting with flavor!


I gotta grab the lancero, I've only had the figurado, and I loved it... I need a box of these, but the wife seems to think a box is too expensive.

I'm making room in the humi daily though.. although I need a bigger one


----------



## GreySmoke

just finished a savinelli 2004 special selection torp. it was very very tastie.


----------



## eggwhites

had a nub Connecticut at Corona Cigar co in Orlando. Good as usual


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am starting out with w La Aurora Preferido Ruby Outstanding smoke!!!


----------



## Oxman

Just came in from outside where I enjoyed a CAO Black Frontier.


----------



## ngetal

tonight was a Gran Habano, Habano #3
yay for swag sticks


----------



## lenivar-cl

La Aurora 1495 Corona....


----------



## zion698

Had a Gurhka Beast tonight ... it's amazing what a few mothns of rest can do for a cigar.


----------



## Gumby

I'm smoking a Nub 460 Connecticut as I type. I had some technical issues with not a lighter in the house working. I think I need to get a better one. 

Anyway...I got it lit with matches and am enjoying it. :biggrin:


----------



## JonDot

Had a Padron 1926 #2 & a Padilla 1932 Churchill.


----------



## tonyrosen

Last night - Kristoff Maduro ... very nice and very oily ...


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Padilla Miami Robusto. Mmmm I love me some Padilla's!


----------



## GreySmoke

Late last night I tried a Panacea Perfecto Maduro, nice tobacco and very mild spice. Right now I'm about 2/3 through a Cusano Rare 59 Cameroon, not the usual cameroon spice more deep tobacco, a little harsh might need some age slight grassy finish( not my fav).


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I had a Montecristo and the BF had a CAO Maduro while watching the Ruins, which was a horrible movie.


----------



## Cigary4343

I am sneaking into a friends humi and I see mulitiple smokes of every kind in there. I know he wouldn't want me to smoke something cheap. After all, he's a good friend.


----------



## baba

I sampled a La Requeza today. It had more body than flavor. Dollar for dollar I prefer the Cabaguan. The Cabaguan has more flavor and depth over the La Requeza that I tried.


----------



## US_Tank

Earlier today I had a Monte Cabinet Seleccion thanks to Mario. Great stick and what a unique flavor. 

After a grilled salmon dinner now smoking an Anejo 46. Always a great stick.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked an Anejo generously gifted to me by SmokinJ, and I smoked a 98 ERdM Lonsdale.


----------



## zion698

Hoyo De Monterrey rothchild.


----------



## big04deuce

I had quite a few smokes throughout the day. My last smoke was a LA Barrel Aged (finally!!!)


----------



## PV1191

I picked up some Fuente King B's today and fired one of those up. I've been wanting one of these for a while. VERY nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azpostal

Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur .....Epicure Maduro:biggrin:


----------



## happy1

Smoking an Old Henry with fresh Kenya AA coffee


----------



## Bigfoot

The new CAO LX2 Robusto....look in the CAO section for a quick review.


----------



## sofaman

Today I am smoking a Camacho Triple Maduro Torp with coffee!!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Old Henry from Holts. I have been wanting to give this cigar a try for awhile now and Aaron -Chip19 hooked me up a few weeks ago at his herf.
I really enjoyed it. Made by Pepin by Holts. You can really tell. Give it a shot, its worth a try.


----------



## GreySmoke

just finished a
cuesta rey stanfords reserve camaroon -just ok by my pallet


----------



## GreySmoke

I'm smoking a Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 and I'm at the half way point. It's like a chocolate brownie with an espresso coffee...very yummy desert.


----------



## ngetal

this evening's treat was a Perdomo Reserve Maduro


----------



## oxyotal1187

i will be lighting up a RP '90 and if the night goes long, an Oliva O


----------



## cruisin66stang

I went deep see fishing today off Galveston. Had a great time and caught several king fish. No time to smoke on the trip, but got back and jumped in the hot tub. Had an Oliva G Maduro with a Highland Park 18 scotch. The Oliva was medium but great flavor and lotsa smooth smoke. A great cigar to end a great day. The scotch was awsome. Now I'm totally wasted and going to bed.


----------



## mhlatke

Don Lino Africa - nice smoke, great bargain


----------



## eggwhites

Had a DPG Cuban Classic. Pretty good smoke.. I like the Blue label more, but still great nonetheless.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

Oliva Serie G Maduro Churchill. Man, I love box press cigars, I need to find more of these things! You know what would be awesome? A box pressed maduro lancero! Do they make anything like that?


----------



## sseagle

I just had a Gurkha Triple Ligero... it was very meh, until I purged it... huge flames..


----------



## tobacmon

Could not wait any longer--had the RP 2008 Summer Collection and the taste and flavors were very good with my cup of joe--Way to go Rocky this smoke is a very good one 

This smoke has your name all over it---man what a nice cigars it is--still smoking it..........


----------



## silentjon

Yesterday I smoked a VSG Sorcerer and DPG Series JJ Belicoso, while getting crap from cigarette smokers at a graduation party.


----------



## baboruger

I smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Blue, Delicias 7X50 last night. What a fantastic smoke! Not sure what I can say, the Blue label hits a homerun with every puff.

I am officially a Pepin Whore...


----------



## sseagle

Oliva Serie G Natural Churchill 
How do they do it for such a low price point???? I love it!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Had my first RP Vintage 1992. A little better than the 1990 IMHO.


----------



## baba

I smoked an 888 illusione - very good - but still like my Tatuajes better


----------



## cybervee-cl

I broke out of my mold today and tried a Gran Habano 3 Siglos robusto. I heard these smokes get good reviews so I got one from a fellow botl a while back. This one had been sitting in my humi for about 6 months. It was just right to smoke - just a little spring back when you pinched the foot.

I must say this was without a doubt one of the worst cigars I have ever smoked. I kept waiting for some, _any_ taste besides the 'wet socks' and 'stale hay' I was getting. Nothing. I managed to get about one third in to it and couldn't take it any more so I pitched it. It was so bad I went and brushed my teeth after I pitched it.

<insert puke smiley here>

I'm not sure if I got a bad one, or what happened, but I don't think I'll be trying this one again. I'm just glad I didn't actually _pay_ for it! That will be 20 minutes of my life I will never get back!


----------



## ngetal

tonight's treat was a Rocky Patel American Market Selection Double Corona -- went good with the new Rickards White


----------



## JonDot

Just finished an Ilusione mk on the deck.Great little smoke.


----------



## Doogie

Live red. Sweeeeeet


----------



## mark in kc

am smoking an el rey del mundo choix supreme that is great, but a bit light after the big dinner I had. None the less, a very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## shaffer22-cl

Had an Oliva Serie V Belicoso earlier in the day at my B&M. Right now I'm smoking a Padron Londres Maduro. I've enjoyed both very much.


----------



## mitro-cl

baboruger said:


> I smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Blue, Delicias 7X50 last night. What a fantastic smoke! Not sure what I can say, the Blue label hits a homerun with every puff.
> 
> I am officially a Pepin Whore...


You? Get out!!
Actually I'm smoking a Cuban Classic 'busto for the first time in a month or so. Guess what? They're still gooooood.  (These are ever fairly fresh - Joe deal a while back)


----------



## mikejh-cl

fuente curly head deluxe-not that good


----------



## tuelle

I just had my first Old Henry, a toro size. This is a pretty manly smoke  Not harsh, just not as refined as some of DPGs other creations. Great ash, good burn until about 2" left when it started to tunnel and it needed a relight. I don't know if I just didn't have enough food in me but I got a woozy nic hit. Not many cigars do that to me (love JdN Antanos and they don't affect me), so I was surprised.


----------



## Doogie

Live blue:biggrin:


----------



## zion698

Had a Tatuaje (red label) for a late lunch.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Bahia Blu B500 Dark Natural, which is pretty good so far.


----------



## jquest63

Morning smoke: Illusione 68 - flavorful, perfect minutes
PM smoke: Oliva Serie V lancero - excellent with coffee, smooth and expressive


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Now smoking a Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur. My first one, and its decent. Easy draw, nice ash and a ton of smoke.
I also have a Pepin Cuban black and a La Tradicion Perdomo Reserve in the car with me.
I've had the Pepin before but the La Tradicion will be another new one for me.
I might get to both before 0200.


----------



## ngetal

just tried a 601 Red... seemed like a nice smoke, but there was a slit in the wrapper that spread open wide as I was going along... 
still, was nice enough that I'll give them another chance


----------



## silentjon

I just finished a La Flor Dominicana Especiale - I love this cigar.


----------



## tuelle

First stick out of a new box of Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Gran Consuls. Man, amazing. I don't get to buy very many boxes but this was a great investment.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am smoking a LFD Factory Press I love this stick!!!


----------



## matt3-cl

I feel like crap today so I'll tell you what I smoked yesterday. I started off with a ISOM RyJ Cazadores and after I got drunk I had a LFD double ligero Chieslito ( probably spelled wrong). 

I was suprised. Every one told me that the LFD would knock me on my a$$ but, it didn't even after a bunch of beer. It was pretty tasty though.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl

*Partegas 160*

Had a Partegas 160 tonight.
Started off kind of spicy and smoothed out nicely. About midway I started getting some bold coffee flavors and then the spiciness picked up again and it almost got to be too much toward the end but I pulled thru and nubbed it.
This full bodied stogie was delicious but definetly not for the novice!:helloooo:


----------



## boomerd35

J Fuego Delirium tonight. I think I'll stick with the Corojo #1. I'm a huge fan of the Corojo #1, but this just wasn't my taste


----------



## sseagle

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story... mmm


----------



## thisone326

had a Trinidad 100th last night....very good, i;m gonna have to pick up a few more


----------



## eggwhites

Had an Oliva G Maduro yesterday... decided they aren't my favorite...


----------



## silentjon

I just finished a Man O' War and a Gurkha (I don't know which one - too many Gurkhas). The Man O' War was pretty good, but it was too wet (damn CI).


----------



## cruisin66stang

Padron maduro churchhill. Very good cigar and excellent value.


----------



## ngetal

sat out this evening with an Onyx Reserve churchill


----------



## WarHorse

Tonight was an LFD Ligero Robusto paired with a Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon Whiskey...nice pairing for strengths.


----------



## mitro-cl

Last night I had a Padilla Achilles (new version) and a Live Blue Label. The Padilla was great and the Live was... umm... different.

Now I'm smoking a Nub Connecticut 354. I dunno if its the smaller size, or what, but I like it alot more than the first one I had (a 460 I think). Very flavorful pre-noon smoke.


----------



## zion698

Last night had a Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 natural corona. I was amazed how much it tasted like the Tatuaje (red label) that I had the day before. That is without the spice and it was not as full in body. But just as good in my opinion for half the price. Needless to say I will be stocking up on these.
This morning had a La Gloria Cubana Serie R on the way into work. Always a good smoke.


----------



## alanf

Last night I had a Nording. This one has been sitting in my humidor for about a year. Wow. What a great cigar. Lots of smoke, a perfect draw and great flavors. I'm going to have to look for some more.


----------



## cybervee-cl

zion698 said:


> Had a Tatuaje (red label) for a late lunch.


I had a Tat red label today for lunch. It was my first Tat.

Wow. When I first lit it I thought 'good thing I already had lunch'. It mellowed out a little, but remained a very tasty smoke with a slight hint of peper and spice. Wow. Where have these been all this time .............
:helloooo: 
I smoked it down so far I burned my finger tips. I just didn't want it to end.

Now I have yet another stick to add to my rotation.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

La Aurora Leoninos robusto. 

I had the Bahia Blu B500 the other day and 1/2 way through I didn't care for it. For some reason the cigar had a grassy taste to it. Made me think of wheat grass.


----------



## Gumby

The heat and humidity have cooled down a bit. I'm out on the patio having a Cusano 18 Double Connecticut Robusto along with some canadian club.

Good ending to the day.


----------



## tuelle

Saint Luis Rey rothchilde. It was bad from the first draw. I hated it. I thought "unusual flavor," but by the middle it had undertones of cat pee. I was thinking that maybe I've been smoking so much Nicaraguan tobacco that the Honduran stuff just tastes foreign, but then I remembered I still smoke and love 99% of what Rocky puts out. eh... maybe it was just a bad one, but I'm not going to try any more.

My sons smoked Davidoff Grand Cru and Fonseca Cubano Limitado respectively. They liked theirs... :frown:


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

cybervee said:


> I had a Tat red label today for lunch. It was my first Tat.
> 
> Wow. When I first lit it I thought 'good thing I already had lunch'. It mellowed out a little, but remained a very tasty smoke with a slight hint of peper and spice. Wow. Where have these been all this time .............
> :helloooo:
> I smoked it down so far I burned my finger tips. I just didn't want it to end.
> 
> Now I have yet another stick to add to my rotation.


I had one yesterday actually! I don't get those too often, but I certainly do like them. I think I ended up smoking it a bit too fast, because it started to get rather hot, and very bitter towards the end. My fault, I'm sure.

Tonight I'm working on an Oliva Serie V Lancero. I have a very stressful visitor over here with my girlfriend...and she is just following me around ) =


----------



## jquest63

Morning commute: Illusione #68 - perfection: well constructed, wonderful aroma, balanced, refined and rich flavor
PM commute: La Riqueza #3 - excellent draw, smooth w/ rich flavor


----------



## zion698

Tonight I jumped on a LFD Ligero ... always a great smoke. Litto's the man!!!


----------



## zion698

This morning had a Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 corona (natural)


----------



## dinoa2

had a Padilla Habano robusto last night, very tasty. picked up joecigar special a week ago so have more to enjoy later


----------



## smokin'Jef

A Gurkha Expedition will be thoroughly enjoyed this evening with a stout or porter after my prok chop dinner!
A nice way to wrap up the week and start the weekend!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Nub 466 Habano


----------



## GreySmoke

Anjanettea said:


> Nub 466 Habano


Ditto


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl

Illusione hl
rocky patel summer blend


----------



## ngetal

I might be hitting the drive-in tonight... got some new stuff from DevilSite2 to take along and try out... Supervisor Selection Super Toro... Roly Torpedos... maybe slide in some Indian Tabac... or a Torano Signature... hmm... so many to pick from...


----------



## GolfNut

Well, lesee, taking a Padron 5000 Maduro to the course today, and afterwards, probably a Cohiba & Bourbon!


----------



## boomerd35

DPG Red label on the way into work. A 601 Blue on the way home.


----------



## baba

Smoked a AF Anejo #46 with my newphew, and it was fantastic. The #46 actually had more flavor than my #77s.


----------



## sseagle

I had a Don Lino Africa.. it wouldnt draw any smoke.. but it was really drawing well - odd.
It ended up going into the pile of dead ones...


----------



## zion698

About to have a Rocky Patel The Edge Corojo (Toro).


----------



## GreySmoke

Just finished a Taboo Special Forces Original Torp. Thatwas a lot of cigar, strong flavorful butrather single dimentional. But still quite enjoyable 2+ hour smoke.


----------



## LkyLindy

Hemingway classic maddy--Sweet


----------



## sseagle

Working on an AVO Piramide, not too bad, a little light, but not bad


----------



## brianhewitt

Just finished up a Reserva Miraflor I got from AndresMadera for a review. Thanks for the cigar Andy- great smoke! (BTW he's now to the point where he's taking orders.)


----------



## JohnR

I am recovering with the LIVE Red label this morning. I just hit the sweet spot in the middle. I am enjoying the flavor and I like the quantity of smoke this cigar produces. 

The flavor is very toasty and creamy, but with just enough umphh to keep it interesting.


----------



## ctiicda

OHHH i am gonna start the day with a Tatuaje Black Label...Its my b-day so this is gonna be a long great day of smoking!


----------



## Oxman

Happy birthday, Charles! I just came in from enjoying a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve torpedo.


----------



## sseagle

ctiicda said:


> OHHH i am gonna start the day with a Tatuaje Black Label...Its my b-day so this is gonna be a long great day of smoking!


Happy B-Day buddy, I promise to smoke a good one when I escape from work.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

*Cao America*

I had my first America today. before I rate it le t me tell you why I chose it. one of my police explorers is leaving for the Air Force on monday. I took him out to breakfast and the to the b&m. I thought to myself what better cigar than the america.

I liked the look of the cigar and smell of the cigar. the light started with a quick run up the side. I figued the burn would even out but I was very very wrong. at the first inch the tunnel was two inches and it kept going. the ash was tight and solid white. I got another half of an inch and well rhe foot came undone. the friend's cigar was burning great. I got pissed off and took it inside to the cler(owners brother). the clerk got attitude but gave me a fresh cigar. the new cigar burbed great......I am still on the fence with CAO but the end result was worth the effort. it was a nice time with a young gentleman that is leaving home to serve our country.


----------



## Poss253a

*Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet*

I threw a surprise party for my wife yesturday and at her party I had a RP Edge Sumatra. The I lit up and H UPMANN Vintage cameroon and finished off the evening with a Sol Cubano Cuban Classic that I bought as part of a sampler.

The RP Edge Sumatra...what can I say about that cigar...I love them. I enjoyed the H UPMANN as well. I really have to say that the Cuban Classic was an excellent cigar. I am going to have to buy some more of them.


----------



## sofaman

Just nubed a Litto Gomez Small Batch #1 It was an increadable smoke!!!


----------



## GreySmoke

just finished a Graycliff Double Espresso, one of, if not my favorite cigars... yum x 10!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

CI's Legends Series - White Label (Legends Camacho)

I really don't care for this cigar.  It has this awkward taste to it, but it does have a nice aroma.


----------



## Gumby

I just sparked a RP Cuban Blend Natural. It's burning quite nicely and I can tell I'm really going to enjoy this. I can't wait to try the maduro wrapper.

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sseagle

Cohiba XV660, its already 11,000x better than the last one.. not a bad smoke


----------



## azpostal

just finished my Ashton #40 always great just wish they were a little cheaper


----------



## JohnR

I am smoking one of the new-ish Perdomo Habano Connecticut cigars in a new vitola...I think they called it the Gran Torpedo or something, but it is a big 60 ring torpedo. Earlier they came out with a 60 ring "Gordo".

I really like this Connecticut wrapper on this blend. It adds some creaminess to an otherwise pretty potent blend.


----------



## DBCcigar

boomerd35 said:


> DPG Red label on the way into work. A 601 Blue on the way home.


Now that's what I am talking about! :dribble:


----------



## ngetal

earlier this afternoon - Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto
later this afternoon - CAO Brazilia Gol ! 

- both were nice sticks, I think the Gol! had a bit of an edge over the G in the 'liked it better' department - I may have to try these both again sometime, though perhaps not the same afternoon


----------



## GolfNut

Just enjoyed a Rockey Patel 1990 whilst tinkering away in my bomb shop! :biggrin:


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Oliveros XL for Men - was gifted to me. It's extremely bland and according to the bf, it smells horrible. Of course, the bf had a Habano 466 Nub earlier and said it was huge. LOL Had to laugh at him.


----------



## zion698

Putting fire to an Oliva Serie V (belicoso) right now.


As an after thought ... I think I'll stick to the lancero in the future. The belicoso was no way close to being as good.


----------



## JHawk-cl

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Lancero


----------



## azpostal

CAO Brazilia


----------



## chrisguinther

Tonight I'm smoking an Ashton San Cristobal...it's okay but not anything to brag about.


----------



## tuelle

Perdomo Reserve Maduro. It was like kinda harsh for the first third. Almost made me put it out. But the rest of it was pretty wonderful. It got tasty and sweet like a maddie should be. Big flavor. I love others in the Reserve line: Champagne, Sun Grown, still have to try the Golf. I probably won't get any more of these though.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

That Oliveros XL was horrible, so I decided to try the Hoyo de Tradicion (and the bf is trying the Nub 464 Torpedo Connecticut).


----------



## amizzy

I smoked an Onyx Reserve as well this weekend, although I had the #4. I think it has been in my humidor for about a year. It smoked really nicely and had an amazingly creaminess about it. I never got that out of one without some rest. I may buy a box now and put it down for a while and see if i get the same results.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had a semi bad Perdomo Lot 23 maddy that just wouldn't stay lit. 
I was getting pretty bummed...:frown::angry:


----------



## zion698

Had a AF Hemingway this morning for starters.


----------



## dschmidt20

I think I'm going to smoke a Davidoff Millenium Pirimides today. Definitely the most complex of the Millenium series. Some really nice black pepper notes. Have any of you guys been to the Davidoff store on W. 59th and Columbus in NYC? Definitely check it out if you're in town!


----------



## Oxman

Had an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic today.

WOW! I really liked that cigar. It got 4 + signs on my personal scale. I'm certainly going to get myself a box of those someday!


----------



## iloveclmore

RP decade. Meh.


----------



## LkyLindy

A WOAM

Know what I mean


----------



## Ceedee

Nothing yet. Had a nose/sinus issue the last couple days. Hopefully back tonight. Feel better, so we'll see...

CD


----------



## ngetal

tonight's selection was a CigarFest swag stick - not quite sure what it was, the band reads "Cubano Limitado Fonseca" - nice dark stick, and quite tasty


----------



## eggwhites

Had an Mx2 tonight... not my favorite. Lately maduros have been letting me down.


----------



## iloveclmore

ngetal said:


> tonight's selection was a CigarFest swag stick - not quite sure what it was, the band reads "Cubano Limitado Fonseca" - nice dark stick, and quite tasty


Ah, Fonsecas are good sticks, and fairly priced too.


----------



## jquest63

morning smoke: illusione mk - awesome flavor and aroma, perfect draw, overall excellent 
pm smoke: avo domaine 20 - smooth, balanced, nice aroma, rich flavors


----------



## iloveclmore

Fuente WOAM. Damn tasty!


----------



## tuelle

Partagas Limited Reserve Vintage 1998 Regale. I like.


----------



## Armenian

I just smoked a NUb connie. that little sucker had some power. I think I like the Cammies best though.


----------



## ByrneBrew

Camacho Crojo Churchill for me.


----------



## azpostal

Arturo Fuente Short Story


----------



## zion698

Had a Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion (robusto) on the way into work. Nice medium body morning smoke.


----------



## DBCcigar

*BREAKFAST:* Just sparked up a Pepin Blue Label :dribble:


----------



## sofaman

Have some extra time on my hands this morning so I am smoking a Perdomo ESV 91 Aristocrate Maduro very good so far!!!


----------



## DBCcigar

chrisguinther said:


> Tonight I'm smoking an Ashton San Cristobal...it's okay but not anything to brag about.


Yea, I agree. It's good, but not worth the price.


----------



## sseagle

Technically my second of the day.. Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## poriggity-cl

Today has been good.. Nub Cammie, then I lit up a La Riqueza Petite Corona  I now have a smoke that is unbanded, and I have no idea what it is.. Thats the one I am smoking for the trip to work.
Scott


----------



## eggwhites

Had a DP Vegas Cubana.... pretty tasty, but not as good as the Blue IMO.


----------



## baba

Smoked a La Flor Domenicana Limitada 2 - with 2 years box time - Wow what a cigar. Box time with this cigar made a world of difference.


----------



## alanf

Today my wife and I celebrated our 30th anniversary. Wow - has it been that long? To celebrate I smoked a Camacho Scorpion. What a fantastic cigar and very appropriate in more ways than one. :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz

RP Vintage 90 Torp and Oliva Special G.


----------



## sseagle

5 Vegas Limitada 06.. splitting like crazy..

[edit]ok it totally unwrapped, now im sad [/edit]


----------



## ngetal

I'm thinking I might pull out one of the Rocky Olde World Reserve Robusto that I got with my recent DevilSite shipment... (just in case it turns out I should jump on that box that Deuce is offering for sale, and maybe split it with Tabacmon...)


----------



## sseagle

Nub Cameroon 464T

Gotta be better than the 5 Vegas...


----------



## poriggity-cl

Oliva Master Blends 3 while listening to Dog Watch...
Scott


----------



## sofaman

Today I turned the big 39, 1 more year until 40 so today I am smoking a GOF Churchill and Opus X #2!!!


----------



## mikejh-cl

had my first lgc series r, started out pretty good, but flavors didnt develop as much as i had hoped, pretty good overall


----------



## tx_tuff

Happy birthday old man 



sofaman said:


> Today I turned the big 39, 1 more year until 40 so today I am smoking a GOF Churchill and Opus X #2!!!


----------



## poriggity-cl

Trying to decide on a smoke for the drive down to work... Tat red label, or Illusione 88... Hmmmm
Scott


----------



## sseagle

Deuce whacked me with an RP Edge Square Maduro... it kept calling my name, and I needed a smoke to cut the lawn 

If it would burn more evenly it would be perfect!


----------



## sofaman

Smoked a GOF Churchill this afternoon and I have to say It was an amazing smoke!!! Just finished dinner and I am clipping the Opus #2


----------



## SmoknTaz

Had my first RYJ Bully today. Not a bad smoke, more mild than med.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Padilla 68 Robusto with a couple fingers of Pyrat XO rum. Wonderful!!!


----------



## DBCcigar

*Dinner*: AVO LE 07


----------



## USMC2862

Graycliff Double Expesso


----------



## baba

Smoked a Ghurka Legend. Got it off the Devil site for $2.80, and it was better than I had anticipated.


----------



## LkyLindy

Torano noventa--first one


----------



## mitro-cl

Cabaiguan Maduro robusto extra. Wow... very tasty, just a bit light.


----------



## ezmoney5150

This afternoon I stopped at Cousins Cigar picked up a Camacho Diploma and a Oliva Master Blends. I smoked the Diploma on the way home this afternoon. 

After dinner I smoked an LFD Double Ligero 600.


----------



## GreySmoke

i'm sitting with Mitro on the GreySmoke Castle Deck testing out the video streaming enjoyed an original Padilla Achilles (thanks Mike) and now having a Nub Connie 354 which is also dang tastie.


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a Partagas 898 varnished from 1994! Yum!


----------



## zion698

Had a RP 1992 Second. It was a little light on flavor. May have to let the rest of them sit for a while.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking a Nub Habano 464T.


----------



## penguinva-cl

*Midday - Rojo Black Pearl - almost year of humi time definitely didn't hurt - tasty & soooo smooooth!*

*Evening - Gurkha Grand Age - incredibly good and one of my absolute favorite cigars - 2 hours of cigar heaven!*


----------



## jquest63

morning commute: Illusione mk - flavorful, excellent aroma, perfect draw
pm: Havana Soul - smooth, rich, good smoke


----------



## GreySmoke

fuente Royal Salute Maduro, a bit mild for me


----------



## Stogieman

Last night at Schlesingers / Hudson valley Cigars, I enjoyed a Arganese Maduro Torpedo very much. Tons of creamy smoke and definitely a full flavored stick.......


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked an Indian Tabac in the house. Yes in the house. See new post "Skunk or Cigar Smoke."


----------



## zion698

Had my first 5 Vegas Miami (corona) last night. What a great smoke. I didn't expect it to be so complexed. Its now on my go to list.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a LG Oriental with my morning coffee!!!


----------



## gwgfree

Romeo & Julieta Habana reserve. Good, light flavor, a lot of smoke. Got through about 2/3rds but wouldn't stay lit. Humi's at the right %, so a bit waste from a good smoke.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Nub Cammie 358  
Scott


----------



## tuelle

another Joya de Nicaragua Gran Antaño from my new box. Dang I love these cigars. love. yep. it helped that I smoked some real duds this week prevously though. haha.


----------



## baba

Time for something good. AF Anejo #48. Fantastic cigar


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had a Chiselito in the morning and a CG4 in the evening....


----------



## LkyLindy

Hemingway classic maduro--Sweet


----------



## azpostal

RP The Edge Maduro


----------



## mdj65

Gurkha Grand Age


----------



## ngetal

:angry: didn't get one this evening... I only made it to Aurora (well, actually, Naperville) maybe an hour ago - bedtime for me shortly 

guess I'll have to make up for it on Saturday, eh?


----------



## leafandale

Damn tasty it is... These are going to be a huge hit!


----------



## Doogie

Yesenia b-day herf today. RP OWR corojo, Casa Fuente ( house blend ), Romeo y julieta reserve


----------



## sofaman

Just nubed a SLR Series A it was very tasty!!!


----------



## ngetal

starting out good - had a Rocky AMS torpedo with my coffee after breakfast 

now, I just need to find a nice pub so I can have some 'barley sandwiches' for lunch before heading over to the deck herk


----------



## chrisguinther

Last night I had a Montecristo Petit Edmundo followed by a DPG Invictos.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Just finished a huge CAO Italia while cleaning the garage...


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

Started with a Rocky Patel 1992. It had major splitting issues, sad story for being at a Rocky Patel party.

Then JonDot freaking gave me an Opus X, but insisted that I smoke it there at the event...so-that was my next stick. Of course as to his trademark...I had to at least blow part of the smoke through my nose-which I did. Great stick, packed with flavor and strength-I can see why this guy carries around so many of them!


----------



## azpostal

Just got done with a Montecristo Court...my first Montecristo and it was pretty good if not on the lighter side of things


----------



## Fatmandu

This a.m., Gonna go with the EDGE by R.P. based soley on the game between the METS and CARDS last night. Went 14 innings after a tieing HR by the METS in the botom of the 9th. Went 14 before ALBERT the Great hit the winning HR for the Cards! An 'edge' of the seat game for sure. Good morn'n C.L.!!


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a Oliva Special G 9 months of age has done wonders for this stick!!!


----------



## maduromojo-cl

I was digging through my cigars and came across a stash of DPG JJ White Labels. I had forgotten how good they are. Nice way to start a Sunday.


----------



## chrisguinther

I'm smoking a Padilla Miami Corona. This has excellent construction and a nice, spicy kick.


----------



## Ceedee

Had a Cuesta Rey Centro-Fino Sungrown in the garage cleaning up.. Nice smoke. 

CD


----------



## mudboy

Smoking my first RP Sun Grown Robusto. Starting off fairly smooth.


----------



## baba

Had a Diamond Crown #2. First Diamond Crown it 4 years. Very light in flavor and body. Rolled well, but pretty doesn't affect the taste.


----------



## GreySmoke

just finished a cuban crafters cuaba solamon knockoff very nice spice for about a $3.00 stick it was quite an enjoyable 2 hour smoke. but I had so many great cigars at the herf on Saturday, 2004 Anejo 49, Opus Petit Lancero (best Opus I've smoked), Tat West Coast, 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle, Alex Bradley Tempus Lancero, La Flor L200 Cabinet Oscuro, and 1 or 2 I don't recall not in that order but all good....


----------



## marquelcg

had a tatuaje cojuno'03 this morning and a la gloria cubana series r this afternoon (big difference) but enjoyed both


----------



## shroom91

started at with cameroon nub enjoyable smoke to start the day and then rocky patel 10 th aniversary itc for lunch and a red tat and to finish off the day hubano nub torp


----------



## alanf

Finally, a Nub that worked!!!! I've had horrible experiences with the Nub. Every single one I've had "exploded". The wrapper just cracked and tore apart. This was on about 4 or 5 of them. Yesterday I finally had a Nub Habano that actually worked! No light problems, no wrapper problems and no burn problems. It actually was a pretty good cigar with a consistent flavor throughout and a good amount of smoke. I'm not a big fan of large ring gauge cigars, but I liked this one.


----------



## sseagle

Woot I got a smoke in finally... Oliva G Double Robusto!
Yum!


----------



## mc2712

I smoked a La Aurora 1495 series and it was great, one of the best cigars I have had so far.


----------



## smh0768

illusione f9 last night. sadly, i was less than impressed. the mk i had a few weeks ago was a better stick for mk prices than the f9 for f9 prices. would have to say i'd rather spend the extra for an mk...


----------



## Rah55

AB Maxx........very good value!


----------



## alanf

mc2712 said:


> I smoked a La Aurora 1495 series and it was great, one of the best cigars I have had so far.


This is one of my favorite. Try it in different wrappers for a taste change.


----------



## GreySmoke

Also had a LA 1495 Robusto, mine had some burn problems but oh so tastie, Also had an Alex Bradley 1997 now that they rested I may be sorry I sent some to Snuggles, they are getting better.


----------



## jam

I a Am smoking a Great Perdomo Habano Maduro Gifted from EZ 
Thanks brother Great smoke


----------



## ~Robbie~

Today started with a Cabaiguan Guapos Junior, then a Liga Privada #9, and Cubao #4 (robusto) by 601/United Tobacco Inc. Not sure what I'll finish the night off with but it's been a stressful day and it's not over yet so I know it will be something good...


----------



## mdj65

I had my first Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 last night (thanks to big04deuce), and the description reads "A very, very full-bodied, robust "muscle cigar." Well it was great and it gave me a buzz but I was able to recover nicely.


----------



## ngetal

tonight's tasty treat was one of the Punch that I scored from GreySmoke at the deck herf - and a damn fine smoke it was too... I may have to reconsider sharing those with my buddies here...


----------



## marquelcg

had a black pearl earlier and a don peppin garcia as i enjoyed beating people in tiger woods golf on xbox today, just a lovely go around


----------



## cdowden3691

I had a surprisingly good Don Thomas Clasico Rothschild. For such an inexpensive smoke, it had great earthy qualities about it, a very smooth draw, etc. It was very nice.


----------



## Webmeister

Another road trip! I'm back in the DC area once again - I don't learn too quickly. Wolfed down some japanese teppanyaki and sushi. Back to the hotel for a Padron Anniversary 1926 maduro. Meetings most of the day tomorrow, and then trying to hook up with the DC contingent for some stogies.


----------



## sseagle

I had a Sancho Panza that Deuce bombed me with a bit ago.. I was honestly stunned by it, it was fantastic!


----------



## marquelcg

nothing and i'm not happy about it


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I had a Illusione 888 Dam good churchill in my opinion!!!


----------



## acharpe

Yesterday, I celebrated my getting out of the Navy with a fantastic Cohiba Maduro, a Padron 1926 No.2, and a Tatuaje Black (along with bourbon, sake, wine, etc.) Tonight, I am celebrating my first full day of civilian life with a La Riqueza. Terrific cigar.


----------



## ngetal

today's tasty treat was a Casa Royale something-or-other, which I believe was courtesy of GreySmoke at the deck herf exchange - very tasty! I was burning my fingers by the time I finally put it down


----------



## marquelcg

well aren't you special, aubrey HaHaha


----------



## ksnake

Started with a nice 601. Still working on figuring out the colors. Got a sampler. This one was nice tho. Now I'm smoking a Cuba Libre box press. CI was pushing these pretty hard, so I tried 'em. My opinion.. a very good yard cigar. Shoulda had another 601.


----------



## mdj65

Today I had a Perdomo Reserve Golf and a Regalo Corona.


----------



## baba

Time for a Tatuaje east coast blend. Very good cigar, and very enjoyable.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am having a DPG Vegas Cubanas Robusto its alot milder than the rest of Pepins stuff but very flavorfull!!! Great morning smoke!


----------



## ctiicda

Starting off the day with my first el rey del mundo ISOM... started a little harsh and smothed out very quickly overall a great start to the day! Thanks to our fine BOTL smokinj


----------



## chrisguinther

Yesterday I smoked a Liga Privada No. 9 (not bad, but very pricy), and today I smoked a 98 Bolivar Corona Gigante.


----------



## Gumby

I'm smoking a Carinos Robusto Natural now. It's my first one...not too much to say about it.


----------



## jquest63

AM commuting smoke: illusione 68 - excellent smoke, aroma, full body and flavor, perfect 45 minutes

PM smoke: cusano 18 maduro - smooth, rich, aromatic, very good


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a Tatuaje Zona Del Este. It was good, but had some weird burn problems with it. It didn't go out, but right in the middle it refused to put out much smoke. Anyone know what it might have been?


----------



## JohnR

I'm just about ready to finish my first Don Lino Africa. Not a bad cigar, but not as novel as I thought it might be. 

At lunch time I had a EO No. 21. I understand this is a newer cigar. I don't have a lot to say about it...it didn't really float my boat, but it was ok. I thought maybe it would be a bundle cigar?


----------



## marquelcg

i had a nice tat black, went down smoothe, and i also had a perdermo habano maduro. today was a good day


----------



## JonDot

Had an LG Chisel,followed by a Padron 1926 #35 tonight on the deck.Paired it with some Single Barrell Jack Daniels.It was a good evening.


----------



## LkyLindy

Ashton vsg sorcerer--Always delivers


----------



## ngetal

a nice long & skinny La Riqueza was tonight's treat 
not sure who it was that I scooped it from at GreySmoke's deck herf, but it was durned tasty and I appreciate that I was able to scarper with it


----------



## mark in kc

Had a La Aurora Barrel Aged and it was quite the disappointment. No draw at all and couldn't get any flavor from it. Nice night outside though.


----------



## Webmeister

Padron 2000 maduro that I picked up in Arundel Mills mall just down from the rental car return at BWI. Note to self: always ask the lady behind the counter to borrow the cutter instead of having her cut the cigar herself. Bummer Duclaw has outlawed smoking in their bar. No red ale for me tonight cuz it was raining on the patio.


----------



## happy1

Had a RP ITC today


----------



## smh0768

got sent out of town right after finishing it, so didnt get to post about it before:

tues night i had a *great* tasting Camacho Liberty 2008! really did go well with my desire to relax that night! very tranquil smoke!


----------



## LkyLindy

A beautiful R&J 2007 edicion limitada escudos


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nub Connie.


----------



## baba

Smoked a Tatuaje Casdores from 04 - only made 9000 of these babies. Great cigar


----------



## AsphaltRanger

cohiba robusto, its great


----------



## CGARMAN23

Padilla 32 lancero. Maybe finishe the night Monte 4


----------



## big04deuce

Nothing tonight...Had to get a tooth filled on my right side and a seal on the left... The dentist numbed the left side and then realized he numbed the wrong side... Had to do the other... I lost 10 lbs in drool!!!


----------



## ct2eng

CAO Gold, very light smoke


----------



## marquelcg

H.Uppman sig. series maduro, for some reason they don't taste they same


----------



## baba

Tried one of the new Macanudo 1968 rubustos today, and was not real crazy about it. It was not something that I would want to smoke or bomb someone with.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having a DPG JJ Maduro Sublime Outstanding smoke!!!


----------



## DBCcigar

Breakfast: RP OWR Corojo

Dinner: La Aurora 1495 Cameroon '94


----------



## DBCcigar

JonDot said:


> Had an LG Chisel,followed by a Padron 1926 #35 tonight on the deck.Paired it with some Single Barrell Jack Daniels.It was a good evening.


I know you were feelin' good!


----------



## DBCcigar

sofaman said:


> Tonight I am having a DPG JJ Maduro Sublime Outstanding smoke!!!


That's on my menu for tomorrow night.... :dribble:


----------



## Paint

Liga Privada,#9 if you haven't tried one i suggest you put it on your list these are great!!Not the typical Drew estate Gars these are non scented awesome smokes, a little pricey but you get what you pay for in this one.


----------



## big04deuce

I also had a Liga Privada...it was nice!!!


----------



## Paint

I dont want to put the damn cigar down it's that good ....


----------



## baba

Time for a La Flor Dominica Coronado doubble toro. Been sittin in the box about a year and half - should be just about done.


----------



## cohibaguy-cl

Last night I had a Cuban cohiba sigloII straight out of a new box with no humidor time. Very Yummy, just the way it should be. Even the last inch to half inch was good..


----------



## zion698

An AF 8-5-8 (natural) and a 5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## shroom91

on my way to work i was kick back enjoying oliva seria G


----------



## azpostal

I just finished a great smoke Ashton VSG Illusion


----------



## USMC2862

Camacho Coyolar. Tasty and strong.


----------



## Andy

camacho 1962


----------



## ~Robbie~

Two Winston Churchills and a Liga Privada today. It was a good day


----------



## cruisin66stang

Tat black and DPG JJ Maduro. Great smokes.


----------



## Matt257

El Cobre Robusto. Great, great cigar


----------



## zion698

Had a Padron Palmas maduro.


----------



## ratpak-cl

probably going with a El Rey de los Habanos (Red Label Don Pepin Garcia) tonight


----------



## Vic81

nothing.....:mumbles:

got blood work tomorrow......enjoy one for me.


----------



## happy1

Smoking a Oliva Series O Habana


----------



## ctiicda

Fixing to light a LG small batch no 2... not very smart as it is 96 freaking degress in the shop damn the ac guys...


----------



## Matt257

Illusione MK, to me, not as good as the ~68~ but thats just my tastes. But still a great cigar


----------



## Matt257

ctiicda said:


> Fixing to light a LG small batch no 2... not very smart as it is 96 freaking degress in the shop damn the ac guys...


But its a free cigar right? :lol:


----------



## azpostal

CAO Gold maduro


----------



## oldpirate-cl

My neighbor brought over a Drew Estate Natural. Very different. Sweet. Almost juicy. Can't decide if I liked it or not. hmmmmmm...


----------



## ngetal

today - had a CX2 earlier, then a Don Lino Africa later... nummers 

then got rained on while bbq'ing dinner, so I didn't get an after-dinner stick ):


----------



## Webmeister

La Riqueza when I got home from work, and just finishing an Illusione 68 after dinner. It's too freakin hot for a 2 hr smoke outdoors.


----------



## LkyLindy

601 red label

All the 601's are great smokes for the price


----------



## Bullybreed

cohiba EL 04, camacho ltd corojo, camacho liberty 08 and magnum 46..


----------



## Mtmouse

Nothing....the wife has had me remodeling the bathroom for the past two days. Good news is; the bathroom is done. Bad news is; I now have to catch up on building trays...at least I can smoke in my shop though.


----------



## zion698

Had a Nub Connecticut .... given to me by the man himself. Great smoke.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Good Morning,

Yesterday afternoon I had the Oliveros El Padrino Edicion Italiana, which I wasn't to impressed with (cigar tasted like tar). Then I decided to go with the Don Tomas Clasico with Cafe Bustelo, which a was a lot better to me.


----------



## marquelcg

illusione (i think i spelled it right) 88 and 4 and both were great smokes


----------



## Vic81

Oliva Series G Maduro - great smoke, really enjoyed it.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Just lit up a LIVE Blue label 
Scott


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* Tatuaje J21


----------



## cohibaguy-cl

yesturday had a Monte #2 my first ever, it was good, real good..


----------



## marquelcg

Had A 601 Green And A Nub Habano Both Good Smokes, The Nub Was A Longer Smoke Than Expected, But I Liked It


----------



## ngetal

this evening, I had a special GreySmoke Deck Herf stick... not a clue what it was - the band was small, plain and brown and the only marking was "11/18" - any idea what it might have been? seemed kinda nice, though perhaps a bit on the strong side for me


----------



## Webmeister

Had another La Riqueza this afternoon - can't get enough of these. Decided to dig into one of the Tupperdors and try something "new" to me this evening. Found a Kristoff maduro - not my cup of tea. Put it down about half-way in and fired up a Padron 1926 #35 maddie. What a difference!


----------



## poriggity-cl

My day went like this:

LIVE Blue Label (see above)
Don Kiki Brown Label on the drive to my home B&M
Gran Habano Corojo #5 
Tatuaje Brown Label- Both of the above at said B&M...

Tomorrow, who knows... Going with the owner of the B&M to different cigar shops in the area to do a little "spying" so I am planning on buying at least one cigar at every place we go to.
Scott


----------



## GreySmoke

ngetal said:


> this evening, I had a special GreySmoke Deck Herf stick... not a clue what it was - the band was small, plain and brown and the only marking was "11/18" - any idea what it might have been? seemed kinda nice, though perhaps a bit on the strong side for me


That was from me it was an aged Camacho Corojo around 2004 or 5 I believe. Part of the Special Editions from then.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

5Vegas "A" - Love these, they never let me down!


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a Illusione MK its a great morning smoke!!!


----------



## happy1

Bahia maduro this AM


----------



## Matt257

Smoked a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 last night which was a great cigar. And have just lit up a Illusione ~88~


----------



## Justinicus

Just had an ISOM corona-sized R&J -- bought it before I knew anything about cigars, so now that I look at it more, I suspect it may be fake due to the crappy band, and the tourist-friendly cigar shop it was bought in. The band is embossed hard enough to have cut through on the edge of one of the gold medals, and the printing is a bit offset. It reads Romeo Y Julieta across the top, Rodriguez Arguelles y Ca. in the middle, and the city of manufacture below. It was quite spongy with a hard draw, and the wrapper was split in a clean line down the side, intact only through a couple veins, and the half-inch at the foot and head. 

But whatever that sucker was, it was tasty. Rich, despite the hard draw. And the triple cap held it together even with that split.


----------



## ngetal

GreySmoke said:


> That was from me it was an aged Camacho Corojo around 2004 or 5 I believe. Part of the Special Editions from then.


quite nice, actually... started out pretty bold and seemed to mellow out towards the middle (either that, or it numbed my brain so I didn't notice?) 
:biggrin:
I think that was the one that you mentioned you weren't sure how it would go, as it had something of a bulge through the middle along the stick and suggestions of a possible split - seemed to smoke good for me

thanks a bunch for that tasty treat Ben!


----------



## ratpak-cl

Had a 5 Vegas Miami Churchill last night. Today not sure may do a Comacho Corojo or a Vegas Cubanas from Pepin.


----------



## oxyotal1187

Today is my last day of work this summer before I go back to college! So in about 12 hours I will be celebrating with a RP Vintage '90 robusto! I cannot wait.


----------



## sseagle

Had a Maker's Mark Cigar last night.. was very good..


----------



## marquelcg

went to a san cristobal event, never disappoints, about to light up a h.uppman sig maduro and watch this football game


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

right now a Nub Cammie Torpedo with Brugal rum and Coke. I may have something later this evening, but I haven't decided as of yet.


----------



## bama 46

can someone tell me about 5 vegas...
I see them in CI a lot, but I rarely believe catalog hype...

I do know I got some blue label cigars in a sampler that I described as having an ash as black as a whore's heart and a taste reminicent of dirty sweatsocks...and I meant every word of it...


----------



## zion698

Had Fonseca Habana Seleccion tonight. Not a bad smoke. I have four more that I will give another six months or so.


----------



## tuelle

started the evening with a new Cusano LXI Habano Sun Grown. i was really lookimg forward to it as i had heard/read good things about it. pre-light was really nice. and then it went steeply downhill from there. bitter that just wouldn't go away. i tried to bear it for an inch and a half or so and then i just had to let it go. switched to a CAO Black VR and all was better. weird. I liked the 18 back n the day, but haven't had much Cusano in a while. hope it was just a bad one...


----------



## tuelle

bama 46 said:


> can someone tell me about 5 vegas...
> I see them in CI a lot, but I rarely believe catalog hype...
> 
> I do know I got some blue label cigars in a sampler that I described as having an ash as black as a whore's heart and a taste reminicent of dirty sweatsocks...and I meant every word of it...


i like the Shorties and the Golds are nice for a real mild smoke, and the Series A is really good. the red label Classics not so much for me. Miamis are stellar. Haven't had any Limitadas...

Those Blue Labels frightened me.


----------



## ngetal

last night, had a Padilla maduro torpedo

so far today, a Greycliffe Crystal

:biggrin:


----------



## marquelcg

smoked a tatuaje cojuno 03 in honor of Bernie Mack. Let the last quarter burn out for him to finish


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* La Aurora 1495

*Dinner:* Gran Habano 3 SIGLOS


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

RP Fuma. CI says this cigar will please the masses...well this cigar is not pleasing me at all.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am smoking a LFD Limitado II another outstanding LFD Stick!!! I just cant seem to get enough of Litto's stuff lately!!!


----------



## Armenian

I'm sitting outside, smoking an Onyx Robusto... and drinking a Pibb Zero.


----------



## zion698

Had a Vegas 5 Miami earlier ... Now I'm about to cut and light a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados maduro.


----------



## ngetal

tried out an Ashton VSG tonight... seemed like a decent smoke, I think


----------



## zion698

The La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados maduro didn't do much for me. So I'm moving onto the CAO America Landmark. Wish me luck.


----------



## bama 46

Last night I had a CAO MX-2... very nice 2 hour smoke..then later have my very first NUB.. was a nice cigar and finally found out what is meant by "clouds of creamy smoke"..ya just don't get that with a maduro.. was a nice smoke, but burned uneven.. 
This afternoon, I had a partagas black and this evening an Oliva Serie O maduro... 
my butt is kicked cigar wise!
Tomorrow a Perdomo maduro...first ever!


----------



## Jcaprell

Breakfast was a La Gloria Cubana Serire R and coffee
Lunch was a steak followed by an Illusione No.2
And I am now smoking a CAO America. 

All great smokes. This is the first america I have had and I love it!


----------



## ratpak-cl

Had a Camacho Select for lunch. This evening had a Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas.


----------



## mdj65

Aurora Barrel Aged


----------



## azpostal

Illusione 888 in the afternoon
La Gloria Cubana R maduro for a night cap


----------



## msykeny

Perdomo Habano Corojo Toro....Great stick for the price!


----------



## Armenian

I'm smoking a DE Java Box Press Latte. It tastes pretty good, but it has some construction issues. The wrapper is really thin and has started to crack and peel away. The burn is good. I like the Java and the Natural line. It's not a cigar I want to smoke all the time, but it's a nice change up. I can't stand the Acid cigars (that I've tried) and the smell of them keeps me from trying more.


----------



## sofaman

Today I am smoking my last VSG Wizard!!!


----------



## ngetal

nice afternoon on the patio today, in spite of the intermittant showers... selections included
- La Fontana
- Perdomo Lot 23
- Hoyo de Monterey Excalibur
and several Rickards Red


----------



## sofaman

The VSG was so tasty I decided to follow it up with a Monti #2 with a few years age in it you only live once!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

j fuego delirium


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I had my 1st Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. Not bad, way better than the Natural Lot 23


----------



## USMC2862

Tatuaje Havana Angelas. Good smoke


----------



## ngetal

Torano Virtuoso - nice smoke, I'll have to see about getting some more


----------



## CHBIV

Started the day with a Rocky Patel American Market Selection (toro). Later enjoyed a very large El Rey del Mundo which was not bad had a very nice "sweet" type of flavor which hit the spot, and am currently enjoying a Gran Habano 3 Siglos Robusto which couldn't be better!


----------



## bama 46

Perdomo Madura Habano... 'twas excellent! smoked it till my nose got hot!

Ed


----------



## baba

Had a padron 40th 1926 anaversary. Did not think it was worth the money. I did not feel it was any better than the regular 1926 line


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Illusione 4/2g Is that the name or can someone point me in the right direction, anyway excellent and tasty cigar, after a hard day / tour.


----------



## mhlatke

El Rico Habano toro - my first - very enjoyable smoke. Started out slow but flavor and intensity grew. Nubbed it happily!


----------



## zion698

Had a Por Larranaga Cuban Grade maduro in the car this morning. Nice rich flavors, but it had a flaky ash and bad burn. Not one I plan to smoke in the car again any time soon.


----------



## dartfrog

bama 46 said:


> Perdomo Madura Habano... 'twas excellent! smoked it till my nose got hot!
> 
> Ed


DITTO ! Poolside yesterday. A beautiful smoke for sure!


----------



## Jcaprell

Breakfast today was my typical black cuban coffee and a La Gloria SerieR. No idea what the rest of the day has in store. I might go to the b&m and pick something to smoke in the lounge.


----------



## ngetal

with the rain we had this evening, and the possibility that I might not finish if the wind shifted, went for a 'swag freebie' stick from the CigarFest - _Don Tomas, Camaroon Collection_. pre-light, I could've swore I tasted chocolate :dribble: and it had a nice feel to it. nice burn, even, good cone... taste started out slow, but built nicely about halfway through. overall, not bad, I guess


----------



## zion698

Had a great breakfast. Then topped it off with a AF 8-5-8 natual and two cups of Black Dog coffee. Great start to the day.


----------



## marquelcg

illusione #4, while i was watching hbo hard knocks with the dallas cowboys, the series is good, but that preseason game against the chargers scuked!!!


----------



## poriggity-cl

I reorganized my humidor today, and found ONE CFO Graffiti... So I decided I needed to light it up.. and YUMMY!
Scott


----------



## ngetal

hmm... nothing yet for me... won't be til later tonight, as I've got a dentist appt this afternoon


----------



## Jcaprell

This afternoon consisted of a Nording by Rocky Patel. Who knows what the night will hold! This morning was a Saint Luis Rey Serie G maduro and my usual cuban coffee!


----------



## mikejh-cl

has a cc ryj tubo, only my second cc, a little sharper than the first, altogether great smoke though


----------



## CHBIV

After lunch I enjoyed a RP Decade, am currently enjoying a Oliva Series G Tubo and I think I might have a San Cristobal next...what would we do without cigars?


----------



## ngetal

tonight was another selection from my 'fest swag sticks - a Sancho Panza - started out slow, but I guess it was ok... 
not something that I'll be rushing out to buy a box of...


----------



## drscholl14

Had a CAO America tonight my first one....I know it's not a new cigar anymore, but I've had it in my humi forever. I remember people not thinking it was anything special but I really enjoyed this stick. Lots of chocolate, leather, and burnt wood notes. I will have to pick a few more up....


----------



## tx_tuff

I would agree about the America, they are smoking, tasting better now then last year


----------



## baba

smoked a Dominican Monticristo today. Pretty average mass produced cigar.


----------



## m69c44

The wife and I just finish a Padron 4000 matty, very good smoke hints of floral and chocolate


----------



## sseagle

I needed a nice relaxing smoke this evening, my world is kind of spiraling downward at the moment... Camacho Corojo Gigantes Maduro - fantastic smoke.. very calming, wish I had people to enjoy my smokes with me..


----------



## King1of3

Started the afternoon with a Gran Habano #5 and ended it with a Taboo 6x60 SFBC


----------



## zion698

Had a RP Vintage 1992 belicoso on the way in this morning. These days traffic is a welcomed sight :redface:


----------



## baba

smoked a Crystal Pirate last night. It was ok, but definately not worth the money.


----------



## thisone326

CAO Bratalia...review coming up soon! 

here's a taste though


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle-wow. Little large for my preference, but it's been a good smoke so far.


----------



## Peanut

Sitting around today on my day off building boxes to send to the troops in the ME, smoking a Sol Cubano Series B


----------



## Gumby

Just lit up a perdomo reserve cabinet series. Pretty tasty thus far and it's a perfect night out on the patio, not too hot, not too cold.

Now where's my beer? :biggrin:


----------



## cohibaguy-cl

Been puffing my cohiba's lately, corona especiales, robusto's. 

tonight it's SigloII again.


----------



## 6clicks

Just finished a CAO Italia Gol. Sweet smoke right to the 3/4" finger burning nub.


----------



## ngetal

tonight was an AB Tempus - turned out rather nice, I thought


----------



## Vic81

Just finished a 5 vegas classic torpedo. Overall pretty good, started a little rough but got much better 1/3 into it.


----------



## USMC2862

Just finished a Illusione cg4. Good smoke. Will be smoking after I drop off my family to the airport. :whoohoo: I need a good smoke after their visit.


----------



## ~Robbie~

USMC2862 said:


> Just finished a Illusione cg4. Good smoke. Will be smoking after I drop off my family to the airport. :whoohoo: I need a good smoke after their visit.


The Cg4 is a very fine smoke!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I had a Felipe Gregorio Icon Wednesday evening.


----------



## Armenian

I had one of those Macanudo 1968's. I think it was a churchill... it was pretty darn good.


----------



## King1of3

Taboo Costa Rica Maduro. Smooth and tasty.


----------



## zion698

Just had a Nub Habano (thanks WarHorse) ... Sam and the Olivas are doing a great job. Very nice smoke.


*Hopefully I'll get to meet Litto later today*


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a Tat P1 you realy cant beat this stick for the $


----------



## 6clicks

Just knocked off a Gurkha Legend Churchill. My first one (of 20) was a dog rocket, but after a couple of months resting this one was fine. Burn required constant touchup though.


----------



## sseagle

Had a Carlos Torano Signature earlier today.. who knows what will follow!


----------



## mudboy

VSG Beli #1. Hit the spot. Down to the nub.


----------



## Paint

Camacho Triple Mady ,nice with a crown and Coke!


----------



## Gaucho

paint said:


> Camacho Triple Mady ,nice with a crown and Coke!


Dude, nice choice!


----------



## Paint

Gaucho said:


> Dude, nice choice!


Well it was right for the smoking so i had to fire it up!!!:whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## Armenian

Punch Gran Puro, and of course, as usual, a Pibb Zero. This is the first time I've had one and I have to say... I will buy more.


----------



## suckapuff

Had a V Lancero. It might need some more time in the Humi as I wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## KhaoticMedic

Camacho Limited - and Tullamore Ddew


----------



## ratpak-cl

had a DPG Black on the way home and a Perdomo Habano Corojo this evening.... burned my fingers twice good!


----------



## ngetal

started the evening with a Tat Black 
later on, the treat was an Arganese Nic
both went quite nicely with Alexander Keith's Inda Pale Ale


----------



## ozzyfan

Arango sportsman - not very good


----------



## zion698

Smoked a LFD Ligero maduro while having a conversation with Litto Gomez. That's right!!! Amazing night ... I have a pic that I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Peanut

Temp hit over 100 today...didn't smoke much - Had 1 CAO Criollo Pampa


----------



## Vic81

Armenian said:


> Punch Gran Puro, and of course, as usual, a Pibb Zero. This is the first time I've had one and I have to say... I will buy more.


So you liked it, good to hear......


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Good Morning and Happy Friday!!!

Last night I had the Perdomo Lot 23 (natural). I was going to smoke the maduro one, but decided to save the cigar for Friday evening. I'm hoping the maduro has a different taste or more of what I'm looking for.


----------



## mitro-cl

DPG Blue Label lancero (2008 release - not the sampler OR the new Fundadore). I've had these resting since I got them in March and decided it was time to finally light one up. Wow, I like it a lot. These are going to be a great candidate to get some serious age... if I can stay away from them.


----------



## alanf

Last night I had an Old Powder Keg with about a year and a half age on it. Very nice.


----------



## biged843

I started off today with a good yard cigar Original Cubans from CI and will most likely have either a Perdomo Habano Maduro or a Camacho El Lengendario Corojo.


----------



## Bullybreed

I started the day off with a St lui Rey ISOM


----------



## azpostal

Staring off with a Nub Connecticut


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Had an El Rey Del Mundo for breakfast on the way to work


----------



## Matt257

Man O War Double Corona. Its quite a monster, has started out pretty good


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Graycliff 1666 this evening with some raspberry vodka and oj. I have not been enjoying mu cigars for the past week....maybe it's time to take a break. The Graycliff does have a nice aroma though.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Oliva Serie 'V' Lancero. Nicest wrapper I have ever seen on a cigar and it was yummy.


----------



## Gaucho

Tonight it will be a Camacho Liberty and a nice glass of Hennesy...


----------



## ngetal

sampled a Rocky Patel Edge tonight - pretty tasty


----------



## USMC2862

AF Gran Reserva Cuban Belicoso, pretty good smoke.


----------



## JonDot

Had a busy evening.Smoked a LG Lusitania,Padilla 1932 Robusto,Pepin Blue lable Robusto,Padron 1926 #2 & a Padron 1926 #35.


----------



## JohnR

JonDot said:


> Had a busy evening.Smoked a LG Lusitania,Padilla 1932 Robusto,Pepin Blue lable Robusto,Padron 1926 #2 & a Padron 1926 #35.


Very nice choices! I'm afraid mine were a little more low budget . Punch Champion, Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet, Flor de Oliva lancero, and a Gran Habano #5.


----------



## azpostal

Just finished a CAO vision


----------



## Bullybreed

My buddy Bo came over tonite, smoked a padron 64,cohiba maduro 5 and a camacho coyolar


----------



## sofaman

Starting the day off with a Oliva Special G Maduro!!!


----------



## mitro-cl

Last night i had a Live red label, a VSG Illusion, and a Fumadores churchill. Hopefully I can manage to have 4 or so today.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet - #2 Torpedo


----------



## Matt257

Padron 1926 #6 Maduro. Damn this cigar is silky smooth!! Awesome!!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

La Flor de Cano before I went to the Punch event at the local shop. Now, I have to find something to smoke with the vodka I plan to drink.


----------



## ngetal

this afternoon - 
Perdomo Habano Maduro
Cusano 18
601 Blue
-- got some pics for the scavenger hunt 

tonight... 
oh, I dunno... maybe an Opus X ? :biggrin:


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

El Mejor Espresso torpedo


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

5 Vegas Gold was too mild for my taste, but it seem to be a lot better than what I smoked during the week.


----------



## Mustang7302

I didn't make it out to the RP event up in the Woodlands this evening, but did step out side to smoke a Arturo Fuente Chateau. The text review/blog is posted here: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=359756#post359756


----------



## kevink868

One of the Maria Mancini Robusto Largas that's been rattling around my humi since '02 or '03. And every time I have one I think, "Why don't I smoke more of these?"


----------



## Smoke 'em All

Gurkha Black Puro. Not too shabby. I just started back on the Marlboros last week, though. They take a lot of flavor out of a cigar. I'll have to quit again so I can really pick up on the flavors. It's definitely a Med-full to Full bodied. I can still feel the spice in my nose. Good firm cigar and can hold an ash. Only 2" into it and I hope it will mellow just a little. Washing it down with a rum and coke.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Gurkha Legend Aniversario perfecto. Not bad so far. Comes pre-cut and the draw's a little tight. I relieved that by taking my Palio to it. Wrapper is very toothy. I know this is a term that seems to be popping up more lately as I read cigar descriptions, but this is the first cigar I ever had that I really noticed it's "toothiness". Doesn't change the cigar at all. It's just that the wrapper isn't silky smooth.


----------



## thegraduate-cl

yesterday it was an Arganese CT (which was my first Arganese smoke and I will def be hitting them up again for some more smokes!) and today was a Punch (always a good smoke)


----------



## ~Robbie~

Winston Churchill No. 10


----------



## Tony1924

today it was a Arganese CT Ambassador. Loved it, definitely will be trying out some more of these


----------



## CGARMAN23

Today went with Partagas Series D and not sure what I will end the day with.


----------



## marquelcg

san cristobal, i've found this stick to be my ;go to wide receiver kinda like michael irvin or jerry rice


----------



## ngetal

let's see... started the afternoon with some sorta Gurkha figurado - that turned out to be quite nice, so I might have to try and backtrack to figure out what it was

just before dinner, it was a very nice 5 Vegas "A" - that was darned tasty too... 

and now... who knows... need to go "humi diving" and see what pearls I come up with


----------



## Smoke 'em All

Smoked a Dominicana Cream from CI while I mowed the yard. They're really good yard 'gars. My wife is coming in from Mexico today, maybe she'll bring me something nice to smoke tonight.


----------



## mark in kc

Smoking a Padilla 8/11 Miami Robusto. Pretty good so far.


----------



## tuelle

Last night, an RP Fusion Lancero. Just stellar. 

Tonight, I spied the gaggle of Oliva Master Blend 3s I bought a few months ago. I had one right after I got them and thought, "crap, I spent too much on these." They tasted young to me, more than a bit harsh and brash. Boy, have things changed up! Really flavorful, no harshness, perfect draw & burn, voluminous amount of smoke, very complex. I can't afford many premiums (if these indeed count as a preemy; certainly they are in terms of my budget) and I was previously bemoaning my purchase, but I am really glad I held on to these. Paired with a nice ruby Port, this is totally making my evening!


----------



## ngetal

tonight's treat was a very tasty 'mystery' stick... 
it came home with me from GreySmoke's deck herf - nice, dark... no label, but with a spanky pigtail on the head. 
generally, I use a punch, unless it's a "pointy" - wasn't quite sure how to handle this one, til it occured to me to just bite off the pigtail - that worked perfectly, opened up just enough of the head and the draw was a thing of beauty

I'd love to know what it was, so I can add it to my 'shopping list' or maybe my wish list  (it's in the second picture of my "I'm floored" event thread, towards the right - the scary dark one with the pigtail head and no band)


----------



## zion698

Had a 601 Blue Label and LFD 2000. The LFD was flawless, but I had trouble keeping the 
601 lit. This was the first time I have experienced that with the 601 line.


----------



## Bullybreed

today I had a padron 64, LA ruby tubo, and a UM magnum 46


----------



## USMC2862

-Tatuaje Black
-AF Cuban Belicoso
-AF WOAM

It's been a good day!!!:redface:


----------



## zion698

Had Nub Cameroon this morning. I think I have found which Nub I like the best.


----------



## eggwhites

Had an RP Edge Corojo last night. Solid smoke.


----------



## rotto

Being a fan of Pepin I am smoking a Habana Leon now. This is a brand he makes for Cigar King and is close to a Partagas 7. Very full and rich, great smoke if you are a full bodied person.


----------



## Oxman

Had an ISOM RyJ No. 2 that friend of mine brought back from a Canadian trip. I see what people are saying about the different flavor profile. Not sure I'd bust myself to get more, but I'll never turn them down!


----------



## CHBIV

Enjoyed a Padilla 1932 La Perla (courtesy of Deuce) which was very good I did not expect it to deliver like it did. Will probably get into a 5 vegas classic tonight or maybe box pressed RP edge...? We will see


----------



## ngetal

just picked out a nice Bolivar... um... something or other - it was in the 'box o goodies', from Stan's PIF


----------



## slowburn

AB MAXX..great smoke


----------



## slowburn

been wanting to try a Nub Cameroon but local B&M does not have any yet


----------



## Armenian

I'm smoking a Flor De Oliva Maduro Toro. It's darn good... I swear to God, I just tasted peanut butter. The burn has been prettt consistant... great smoke for $2.


----------



## Smoke 'em All

Graycliff 1666 robusto. Not a bad smoke. One of my least favs for a Graycliff, but still a great smoke.


----------



## Armenian

Smoke 'em All said:


> Graycliff 1666 robusto. Not a bad smoke. One of my least favs for a Graycliff, but still a great smoke.


I didn't care fo that one at all. It just tasted... well... gross.


----------



## LkyLindy

A gar Lancero-

Nice mellow smoke


----------



## Warped14

PAM64 for me.


----------



## Smoke 'em All

Armenian said:


> I didn't care fo that one at all. It just tasted... well... gross.


It doesn't seem quite Graycliff caliber, not for the money, but I wouldn't call it a Flor de Oliva or Baccarrat.


----------



## sofaman

I havent smoked a Oliva Serie's V in a while so tonight I pulled out a Double Robusto and I am glad I did!!! I need to get another box of these!


----------



## leojvs

Right now im about an inch and a bit thru a big assed Perdomo Fresh Rolled. Its kicking me in the guts :errrr: Might have to cut it back an inch or so from where is burning, and wait till after dinner to finish it. :sorry: Last night I had a Indian Tabec Maduro Torp. Lovely!


----------



## Andy

to start off with la aurora cameroon with my coffee and maybe Indiantabac maduro around lunch time who knows around supper time


----------



## zion698

Last night had a CAO Brazilia .... a cigar that I almost gave up on, but now I can appreciate. This morning had a LFD 2000 Series; a cigar that I have just now discovered. I have heard reports that it may have been discontinued .... Hope that's not true it a great cameroon smoke.


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* Tatuaje Noellas


----------



## Vic81

I had a Viaje courtesy of mdj65 the other night on the back deck - just me and the dog watching the sunset. Really good smoke, I would have one again.


----------



## WarHorse

Last night I tried a stick that JonDot had hit me with. It didn't have a band on it so I had no idea what it was.....but OMG was it awesome! I had to jump on and get the info from him....turns out is was a Partagas Short. What a sensational smoke - perfect draw, loads and loads of bright white smoke, good construction and burn and superior flavor and finish. This thing was so super that I was considering eating the nub, but thought I might end up burning myself. Thank Jon for truly setting a bar with that one!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

LkyLindy said:


> A gar Lancero-
> 
> Nice mellow smoke


You lucky BOTL ) =


----------



## Dustinl-cl

I just had the pleasure of enjoying an Oliva Special G on my lunch hour. Man I love those. A perfect 30 minute smoke!


DL


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Don Tomas Classico - one of my favorite budget smokes


----------



## WarHorse

Dustinl said:


> I just had the pleasure of enjoying an Oliva Special G on my lunch hour. Man I love those. A perfect 30 minute smoke!
> 
> DL


Ooooooh...I ruined one of those this weekend. What a number! Thumbs up!


----------



## ctiicda

Just burned a La Riqueza no 2... prob gonne hit up a tatuaje cojuno 2003


----------



## poriggity-cl

I'm on a Man O' War Robusto, with a Cigar Command Review coming up.
Scott


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Romeo Y Julieta Viejo belicoso


----------



## Vic81

Had my first Gurkha Fuerte - very nice cigar!


----------



## CHBIV

Enjoyed my first DPG Cuban Classic and fell in love they are really great, I also enjoyed a Punch Robusto Maduro Maduro which was great well see what comes next...


----------



## smokem-cl

Arganese CL3 Torpedo..umm...umm...GOOD!!!


----------



## ratpak-cl

depends on how I feel after my EMG test on both arms (ouch)
Gurkha shaggy maybe.


----------



## alanf

Last night I dug out a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior that had hidden itself in my humidor for a year and a half or so. This one aged nicely and was a very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Bullybreed

this morning I started the day off with a cup of blue mountain coffee and a upmann #2


----------



## sofaman

Bullybreed said:


> this morning I started the day off with a cup of blue mountain coffee and a upmann #2


Now thats a great way to start the day off:dribble: I think I might have a Upmann #2 this afternoon


----------



## zion698

Had a Aurora Escogidos given to me by CGARgirl at the Full Moon Herf.


----------



## ngetal

tried a La Vieja Habana last night - very light, was probably the Conneticut Shade... was ok, but seemed...lacking... oh well...


----------



## Bullybreed

sofaman said:


> Now thats a great way to start the day off:dribble: I think I might have a Upmann #2 this afternoon


man they just get better and better with age, if I can keep myself from smoken em all..


----------



## tekhnu

Today I'm smoking a DPG El Centurian churchill and lancero at the event while Pepin is in Houston. I may work in another DPG lancero or two before it's all said and done.


----------



## biged843

Not smoking a one today. A damn Head Cold. Yall enjoy them.


----------



## sofaman

Just nubed a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 dam tasty stick!!!


----------



## Warped14

Trying to decide between a Hemingway Maduro Classic or an Ashton Cabinet.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Smoked an Oliva V Lancero last night that I got in a trade with Chubzerous. Man I love these cigars!!


----------



## ngetal

got my devil-site delivery today... so I'm thinking I'll pop open that nice box of Olor Fuerte Magnum and have one of those...


----------



## KazzTheMurse

Vengence series 98 by kristoff


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 with about an extra 2years of age on it. Probablly one of the smoothest cigars I have ever had.
Now I am currently smoking an Ashton VSG. One of my go-to favorites!!


----------



## zion698

Slow Triathlete said:


> Smoked an Oliva V Lancero last night that I got in a trade with Chubzerous. Man I love these cigars!!


That's a good idea .... think I'll do the same.


----------



## marquelcg

tatuaje havana for my 2nd wedding anniversary!!!


----------



## Ceedee

Had a nice Padron 2000 maduro that I found in the bottom of one of my tupperdors. From 2006 I marked it  So darn smooth and tasty that I didn't want it to end 

CD


----------



## Armenian

Smoking an AB Harvest 97. It's an amazingly good smoke... and at a great price. An of course, I'm drinking a Pibb Zero.


----------



## surefire m2

*gurkha black dragon..*

great! taste not great wrapper? it sorta fell apart:errrr:..but i hung in there it was smooth!


----------



## Armenian

surefire m2 said:


> great! taste not great wrapper? it sorta fell apart:errrr:..but i hung in there it was smooth!


This is the 2nd one I've smoked. I haven't had any issues with the wrapper or the burn.


----------



## dcsmoke

Puffing on a Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion at the moment. After trying the Antano a few weeks back, I just had to give this a shot. So far so good! A bit milder than the Antano.


----------



## baba

Had a lancero that had an "RC" on the label. Tasted alot like a partagas product. Dominican, with someother leaf mixed in. Good medium smoke. Even better - Great because it was a "free" smoke.


----------



## Jgalt382

Finishing up the day with a Montecristo #1 after smoking one of the new LaGloria Cubanas, Savanelli 2005 Special Reserve (sleeper smoke), and 2 Nub Habanos


----------



## ylo2na

Ceedee said:


> Had a nice Padron 2000 maduro that I found in the bottom of one of my tupperdors. From 2006 I marked it  So darn smooth and tasty that I didn't want it to end
> 
> CD


Ceedee,
You cant ever go wrong with a padron no matter the blend....am just finishing up a Padron Londres with the stogie nubber and it is about down to 1/2 inch...love it! I am thinking of when I finish the next 1/2 inch I will cut the remaining 1/4 inch into my daily salad with a little Italian dressing! Honestly, these Padron's are so tasty and they never seem to fail me and that is all the way through the thousand series, the 1964 and 1926 Anniversarios....yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy!:whoohoo:
Best,
ylo2na


----------



## ylo2na

*Padron for Ceedee*

This is the Padron I was talking about, Ceedee...
Enjoy!
Chuck
ylo2na


----------



## King1of3

Right now it is a Taboo Ecuador Connie. In a while, Flor de Oliva (nice sweet touch as a dessert).


----------



## zion698

Had a Trinidad Maduro (corona gorda) this morning. Not a typical morning smoke, but with a good breakfast it turned out to be a good starter. Its been a while since I've had one ... very flavorful smoke, I will have to smoke them more often.


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am enjoying a Tat P1 with my morning coffee!!!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Man O' War toro


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Oliva Serie S with some Pyrat XO rum on the rocks. Great cigar, but for the money I prefer the V.


----------



## slowburn

I just finished my first CAO Gold..it was a good mild smoke


----------



## Paint

Avo it was ok i like the Domaine better little stronger and more spice!


----------



## zion698

BeerAdvocate said:


> Oliva Serie S with some Pyrat XO rum on the rocks. Great cigar, but for the money I prefer the V.


Same here.


----------



## sofaman

Just nubed a Opus X Robusto gifted to me from Smokinj and it was a great smoke!!!


----------



## tx_tuff

BeerAdvocate said:


> Oliva Serie S with some Pyrat XO rum on the rocks. Great cigar, but for the money I prefer the V.


FYI the S is no longer in production and won't be again. So if you like them at all find some more. And they do it better with some age.


----------



## King1of3

Just finished a Sancho Panza DM Quixote (ROTT and is tasty). Now I am on a Taboo Twist Torp. It's a good night.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Something unbanded from who knows where. It was good esp since I havent smoked in weeks


----------



## MikeGates

Trinadad Toro Maduro. Nice smoke that is consistant and has a fairly decent draw. Not aware of the price as it was aquired in a sampler of "Best Dominican Cigars" but I wouldnt pay more than 6 dollars for it honestly. If it costs less than 6 bucks its a nice cigars for the money especially the for the draw and consistancy.
Draw-4/5
Taste-3/5
Consistancy-5/5
Burn-4/5


----------



## kevink868

A Battleground Chamberlain from Connecticut Valley Tobacconist. Pretty ordinary compared to their Old Powder Keg and Mysterioso.


----------



## Andy

starting off with 601 red and maybe ending witha 5 vegas series a.


----------



## Jason Brown

I had my first Camacho Triple Maduro last night. It was very good.


----------



## azpostal

Tonight I'm going to have an Excalibur 1066 and then Oliva V.


----------



## MikeGates

Today in the afternoon I had a standard Gloria Cubana, and late at night a Punch. Both were ok. The Punch was earthy with more spice than I expected. The Gloria was early with some nut and less spice than the Punch, both held true and consistant, no drastic changes. both get 5/5 for consistancy.


----------



## happy1

Having a 601 red with scotch


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Punch Gran Puro with Bacardi Mojito (told the bf to get the Smirnoff Mojito - I hear Vodka mojitos are the way to go.)


----------



## King1of3

Finally getting to smoke a gift from BagFullofPings - Tat Brown Label Reserva A. 9+ inches of great flavor. As tall as my laptop screen.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Enjoyed one of my new favorite smokes = Man O War Torpedo. Not as good as the Robusto size but still good.


----------



## ytford

AF King B Torp with a little Ron Anejo Satiago Cuban Rum.


----------



## CHBIV

Yesterday I started the day with a La Campina which was my first one and it was not bad very mild but sweet and fairly complex. I then enjoyed a 5 Vegas A whichwas great as always, and then a 5 Vegas Corona which is one of my favorites. And finished off the day with a Gurkha Master Select Robusto #4.


----------



## Jgalt382

Starting the day in my office with a 3x3. Good mild cheap morning smoke.


----------



## Smoke 'em All

Smoked a Baccarat last night because I read a review somewhere that it is one of the best cigars for two bucks. I should have just eaten the two dollar bills.


----------



## MikeGates

AF 8-5-8 Claro. It was pretty nice. Not a lot of spice but it has nutty and cocoa flavors with slight earthy essence, good burn and draw 4/5, flavor gets a 3/5.


----------



## JonDot

Smoked a lot today.Started out with a Pepin Cuban Classic,then a fresh rolled Pepin,followed by another fresh rolled Pepin,La Riqueza,Pepin JJ Maduro,then finished with another La Riqueza.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Had a Perdomo lot 23 maddie while mudding the ****** shanty, and a camacho something or other while waiting to pic up a keg of beer.

Think I may have something else in a little bit...


----------



## marquelcg

had a 601 blue, didn't like so lite up a don peppin garcia cuban classic, loved it


----------



## azpostal

I just had a Hoyo Legend..I think they're a new line extension...it was good but I still love the Excalibur series....


----------



## mhlatke

Today was a very good day for me - hit the Arganese event at Famous Smokes in Easton, PA and started the day w/a Maduro Chairman figurado, moved on to an ML3 torp and finished the event w/a CL3 torp. Moved on down the road to the CI Superstore and finished the afternoon w/a Perdomo Habano Maduro torp. Ending the day w/a cup of cuban-roast coffee and a cuban Montecristo #2. I wish all days could be this good!


----------



## jam

Started with a flor de Oliva and finished with a Carlos Torano exodus 1959


----------



## flathead59

Alec Bradley Tempus, the toro size. These are giving the Padrons a real run for a spot in the regular rotation.


----------



## rickcoak

Cubano Limitado Fonseca....Good Cigar.


----------



## baba

Time for an Oliva Bold. A discontinued cigar. Great smoke - nice to have some on hand.


----------



## MikeGates

Henry Clay, very earthy with spice and got stronger with every puff.


----------



## zion698

About to light up a Coronado ... one of my favorites.


----------



## kevink868

Had a very old ('03) Maria Mancini Robusto Larga. Good then, good now.


----------



## Vic81

I had my first Tat last night, a cabinet – courtesy of ctiicda. It was a great smoke, burned a little uneven and had to be touched up 3+ times. I still really enjoyed it.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Saturday afternoon I had the Oliveros 1927. It was decent cigar and I actually liked it.


----------



## Ceedee

Smokin' an Avalon Honeyboy robusto. One of 2 I have left in my humis. Sad as hell that Avalon decided to totally change up their lines and drop this and the Pinetop. In any case, this is a beauty of a smooth Cammy smoke. Having some nice med-bold coffee with it and I am loving life! Pics to come later 

CD


----------



## Rog-cl

Just about finished a Casa T robusto. Purchased it last year, and I have to say these cigars get really good with time on them!


----------



## Matt257

Oliva Serie 'V' Figurado. Never fails to please


----------



## ngetal

yesterday afternoon was a feast - started out with a nice Perdomo cabinet, later was an Oliva G and after dinner was a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban. 
this morning, tried a La Vencedora with the coffee


----------



## sofaman

This afternoon I am greatly enjoying a LFD Ligero 300 very tasty stick!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Been cruising along with smokin alot of 5 Vegas Classics lately, including last night after steak on the grill. Tonight - burgers on the grill and gonna change it up a bit and light up my RP Old World Resrv I've been saving:dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar

Pardon 1926 Natural No. 9


----------



## jitzy

DBCcigar said:


> Pardon 1926 Natural No. 9


nice choice

I started the day with a live red and I'm gonna have a GAR soon


----------



## Rog-cl

Just had a JdN Antano Churchill and a Famous Nic 3000 Robusto.

Got too cold to keep herfing though. I guess winter is coming...


----------



## ssuriano

It's the second to last day of my summer so I think I'll go with a Padron 1964 or a Rocky Patel summer edition. Whatever one I don't smoke today, I'll smoke tomorrow night.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

CAO Black and Padilla Obsidian Sunday afternoon and evening.


----------



## Armenian

I smoked a G.A.R. today. I got 4 of them about a week or two ago for being one of the first on G.A.R. Live. It had a nice flavor. At one point, it had sort of a floral taste, which I found interesting. It did have some burn issues. I had to touch it up a few times and about mid way trhough the cigar it tried to go out on me, but all in all, a great tasting smoke. It is much appreciated.


----------



## MikeGates

Hoyo de Monterrey, very nice smoke! Very consistant and I'm always a fan of a cigar that stays tue till the end. Nice earthy smoke!


----------



## baba

Smoked an illusione HL. First 75% very good - last 25% abit bitter. The cigar kinda fell off at the end. Probably will not buy a box - At $10 I want a stick that is good all the way down.


----------



## marquelcg

bolivar habana while making my draft pics, charles hooked me up with a great smoke and dinner, great botl!!!


----------



## zion698

Had a Oliva Serie V lancero tonight. Always a great smoke ... wish the weather was as good.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Was surely glad to have lit up that RP Old World last night! Wow, what a nice smoke! Gonna need to pick up some more of those!:dribble:


----------



## kevink868

GH Corojo #5 Rothschild. They never fail.


----------



## zion698

Had a Los Blancos Conneticut this morning.


----------



## RonJ51

Ah, nothing like a mid afternoon smoke to start the drive home. Oh ya the smoke was a EO 601,yum!


----------



## MikeGates

AF Stort Story, decent smoke but a little pricey at 5 each.


----------



## zachattack 843

I had smoked a La Roqueza, it was a fine cigar


----------



## Armenian

I'm smoking the montecristo I got with one of those recent deals. I think it came from the Cigarfox.com leather case for $10. It doesn't have much flavor.

And as always... Pibb Zero.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Short Story here. They have a year on them and are getting better...


----------



## marquelcg

my trusty san cristobal!!!


----------



## Armenian

Actually, I just remembered that this was a Free Montecristo. I guess, since it was free, I can't complain to much, bit I'm not impressed with it. It had an uneven burn the wole time and I had to fuss with it too much... plus no flavor.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

(Ok I didn't smoke these today but...) I bought a Sol Cubano sampler from CI. Out of the Connecticut, Sumatra, and Maduro, I've tried the first two. The Connecticut was really good. The Sumatra had a sweetened tip (ugh) and I didn't think much of it as a smoke.


----------



## Yahhn

I had a NUB Habano 460 tonight, it was very nice night out with the tiki torches and beer.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I went with a PSP#2 very tasty stick!!!


----------



## MikeGates

RP 92' Vintage, very mild, not in your face at all.


----------



## ngetal

I got busy with stuff, and ended up not getting outside for a stick 
I hate when that happens...


----------



## ssuriano

Had a Fuente Double Chateau tonight. It's just one of those sticks that I have good memories with, so it was a nice way to close out summer.


----------



## zion698

It raining cats and dogs down here ... I set up camp in the garage and enjoyed a RP vintage 1992 this morning.


----------



## sseagle

Perdomo Cuban Parejo Corona Gigante - this mofo keeps tunneling on me


----------



## MikeGates

Vega Fina Machine Made Minitures LMAO, I got 20 packs of these for 16 bucks online, the heck with it, accually not horrible for the fact its machine and for the price of 16 cents a stick haha.


----------



## Vic81

I had my first CAO Mx2 - Let me just say that it was an awesome smoke. Full of flavor; almost even burn, very tasty! Defiantly on my list for future purchases:biggrin:


----------



## zion698

MikeGates said:


> Vega Fina Machine Made Minitures LMAO, I got 20 packs of these for 16 bucks online, the heck with it, accually not horrible for the fact its machine and for the price of 16 cents a stick haha.


Got a Vega Fina someone gave me at a herf. They must make some other stuff as well ... it looks hand made.


----------



## suckapuff

Had a work party tonight and started with a Trinida ISOM and finished with a La Riqueza #2. Wonderful cigar night. :biggrin:


----------



## Oxman

Yesteray: Nuthin'
Today: Nuthin'
Tomorrow: Nuthin'

Hopefully on September 22nd: everything in my humidor! LOL


----------



## acharpe

Smoking a Montecristo Platinum while reading about the judicial process in torts claims. The cigar is very good. Time has improved it quite a bit. Much better than the reading.


----------



## MikeGates

Perdomo Lot 23, it's an ok stick but not worth 6 bucks imo, it tastes similar to my Vega Finas i got :baffled:


----------



## Armenian

I'm smoking a CAO Brazilia right now. Man, this cigar is good every time.

And... I'm mixing up a bit tonight. I've opted for a Newcastle Brown Ale in lieu of my standby Pibb Zero. I just need a beer... it's been one of those days.


----------



## OzPod

Smoked this 2nds my dad picked up today, still trying to figure out what it was.

Wondering what I'll smoke while fishing tomorrow.


----------



## ngetal

from the swag bin -- sparked up an El Rico Habano (at least, that's what the band said)


----------



## zion698

Had a Nub Connecticut this morning. Great anytime smoke.


----------



## ctiicda

I do not know yet what to smoke... Walked around the humi and what jumped out is not a breakfast cigar lol tatuaje cojonu 2006. Will smoke that later need osmething a little milder for now!


----------



## ylo2na

Rocky Patel Edge...maduro...
About 6 or 8 months ago, I tried one of these and it knocked me on my butt about 1/3 of the way. Had to put it down. Not to be deterred, I bought a box of the Edge lites and they were way more to my liking. 
This morning when I was searching for my coffee smoke, I have an open box of various cigars and I saw this in there thinking it was an Edge lite...nope! Anyway, I lit it up with the idea it was an Edge lite and started putzing around on the computer when the full blast hit me about 1 inch into it! I said, "damn...that is really strong and heavy"! However, I did check the label again and read it was an Edge...not an Edge lite! 
Well, I continued smoking and it has been just a joy. Never wavering in taste, burn, or construction down to the nub, which is where I am at right now. I cant wait to smoke another one! It has also aged nicely for about 6 months, but, so has my palate from the first time I smoked one. Try one, if you have a somewhat developed palate and you will not be sorry! Now I know what all the hype is about when they are talking about an Edge.
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## zion698

ylo2na said:


> Rocky Patel Edge...maduro...
> About 6 or 8 months ago, I tried one of these and it knocked me on my butt about 1/3 of the way. Had to put it down. Not to be deterred, I bought a box of the Edge lites and they were way more to my liking.
> This morning when I was searching for my coffee smoke, I have an open box of various cigars and I saw this in there thinking it was an Edge lite...nope! Anyway, I lit it up with the idea it was an Edge lite and started putzing around on the computer when the full blast hit me about 1 inch into it! I said, "damn...that is really strong and heavy"! However, I did check the label again and read it was an Edge...not an Edge lite!
> Well, I continued smoking and it has been just a joy. Never wavering in taste, burn, or construction down to the nub, which is where I am at right now. I cant wait to smoke another one! It has also aged nicely for about 6 months, but, so has my palate from the first time I smoked one. Try one, if you have a somewhat developed palate and you will not be sorry! Now I know what all the hype is about when they are talking about an Edge.
> Best,
> Ylo2na


The Edge Corojo is one of my favorites ... going to have to give the maduro a shot.


----------



## mikejh-cl

had a punch gran puro, might be my favorite cigar


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a Chateau Fuente King B. Pretty awesome smoke.


----------



## eggwhites

had a Hemingway Short Story... not my favorite $6 smoke.


----------



## ssuriano

Just got done with a CAO MX2. Good every time I light one up.


----------



## King1of3

I am enjoying a Taboo Costa Rican Maduro


----------



## sseagle

Had my free Montecristo brown label earlier, not too bad


----------



## ngetal

last night's treat was a nice Indian Tabac Maduro


----------



## ytford

Started the day with a HDM Excalibur, then in the early evening a Dolivar Royal Corona (ISOM) with 3 years aging. And my night cap (its 1134pm here) is my old standby the Monte #2 (ISOM) 5 years aging. The cigar prices (which are already a little steep) are about to go up due to increase in importing costs here so I splurged and bought a couple of boxes before the 7% hike. got the Monte's a box of Partagas Serie D torps and a box of La Gloria Cubana (ISOMS). yaaay me:dribble:


----------



## zion698

Had a LFD 200 Series this morning ... planning to have a Nub Habano for lunch.


----------



## CHBIV

Started the day with 5 Vegas Classic Corona, will probably enjoy a DPG Cuban Classic, and then maybe a 601? We will see where it goes from there...


----------



## mhlatke

Started the day w/a yellow-cello 12 year old LGC - smooth and wonderful!


----------



## sofaman

Started the day with my first REO Robusto, not a bad smoke it started off great but once I got past the half way point it devoleped some funky flavors!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

:whoohoo: Got my summer bonus and celebrating my lunch with a Don Pepin G. Cuban Classic Perfecto!:dribble:
A little of that money will go towards a restock of some sticks in the old humi I think...:biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

*601 Green*

601 Green


----------



## mdj65

Nothing and it sucks!!


----------



## AmericanFrontPorch

Belinda Exquisito...very good for $2.00


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having a Graycliff Crystal and enjoying it!!!


----------



## ngetal

pulled the Comancho Triple Maduros outta the swag humi tonight for me and a buddy... very tasty!


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a 601 Red Label Robusto. Pretty good smoke for the first 2/3, then it got bitter so I pitched it.


----------



## zion698

Tonight a AF 8-5-8 maduro one of my go to smokes.


----------



## baba

Smoked a special cigar that I got from smokenj. It was a La Aurora rubusto, that you can get only at the factory. Great cigar - alot like the Cen Anos. It was so good, I wonder why La Aurora does not make this part of their regular line.


----------



## mhlatke

Breakfast today was a Saint Louis Rey Series G Maduro Short Robusto - very nice! Definitely need to pick up a box of these little guys!


----------



## Matt257

Had an Ashton ESG for lunch and am smoking a Tatuaje Black for my after dinner smoke. What a day :biggrin:


----------



## zion698

I knew I was catching a cold so I tried to get in a many smokes as I could. Had a Padilla 1932, then a Nub Cameroon and a Padron. By the time I got to the Padron I could barely taste it ... damn you cold!


----------



## Mark-60

I had a Nestor Reserve Maduro last night. I was tastey. A little strong for me, but tastey none the less.

-Mark.


----------



## Bullybreed

zion698 said:


> I knew I was catching a cold so I tried to get in a many smokes as I could. Had a Padilla 1932, then a Nub Cameroon and a Padron. By the time I got to the Padron I could barely taste it ... damn you cold!


 haha I know the feeling, after each puff you smake your lips mm thats good mm thats good..mmmm I cant taste anything..
This morning I had a R&J beli with some coffee


----------



## DBCcigar

*Dinner:* Pepin *Blue* Label


----------



## Armenian

I'm smoking a Trinidad Maduro, Toro right now. Man, I love this cigar. Pibb Zero is to my right.


I also smoked a Hoya de Monterey this afternoon. It was pretty good. I got it in the mail from cigarfox,com for copleteing a survey. It was a tiny cigar. Like a 4x48 or something like that. It was a good quick one.


----------



## ngetal

got to try a MX2 last night - very nice, I think I'll add that to my lists


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Right now I'm smoking an Oliva Serie G special G


----------



## Armenian

I smoked a 5 Vegas Gold about an hour ago. It was ok, it was the type of smoked I probably would have liked a lot a year ago. I was a little too mild for me now.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an 01 Partagas Churchill de Luxe. These cigars are really clean and smooth.


----------



## zion698

Feeling a little better today just had some Pinot Grigio and a Serie V lancero.


----------



## ngetal

had a Punch after dinner, and just enjoyed a Cusano 59


----------



## Armenian

I just smoked a RP MM Fusion Toro. I liked it a lot. So far I haven't had an RP that I did not like. The flavor was good. The only gig was the burn was a little uneven, but not too bad. Pibb Zero as usual for my drink.


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying my first La Riqueza with my morning pot 'o Joe. Man what a cigar!!!

CD


----------



## LittleG

For sure a Vega Fina since i was given a handful at the herf yesterday to share with some folks. It is the annual washers tourney today so I am sure it will be a multiple stogie day.


----------



## CHBIV

Ceedee said:


> Enjoying my first La Riqueza with my morning pot 'o Joe. Man what a cigar!!!
> 
> CD


I very much agree, had my first one last Friday they are awesome!


----------



## sofaman

Started the day off with a Monty #4 hopefully many more later!!!


----------



## Armenian

RP Old World right now.


----------



## alanf

My local B&M gifted me a Macanudo 1968 robusto, so I sat down with the owner over a few drinks and tried it out (thanks Dennis). I'm not a big Macanudo fan as they are usually way to mild for me but the 1968 was a nice mild to medium cigar. Excellent construction. Razor sharp burn and some nice flavors. (Sorry I was talking so I didn't make a note of the flavor profile.) All in all, a very pleasant and surprising experience. I'm looking forward to the event in October.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I smoked a Fonseca Cubano... fantastic cigar!


----------



## ngetal

had a Bahiba with the coffee this morning - very nice


----------



## Humidor Minister

Last night my BIL & I smoked a couple Monte Christo Chruchills. What a fantastic cigar. Lasted about 1-1/2 hours, burned perfectly, smooth flavor from beginning to end and great smoke. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Rog-cl

JR Ult Oscuro Belicoso! Yum


----------



## zion698

Got in a quick Nub Connecticut.


----------



## ssuriano

Just lit up a RP Decade, it will be a nice afternoon outside with it and my Jamaican rum and coke.


----------



## USMC2862

Padron Maduro #35


----------



## ngetal

tried an Oliva Special S this evening... seemed ok, in spite of the wrapper split that the band was hiding, but I'm not sure I'd be running out to buy a box of these... maybe would've been better if it had been a maduro? 

followed up by a Flor de Oliva maduro torp, and that was kinda nice


----------



## matt3-cl

Just finished a Illusione cg4. Draw was tight but, was pretty tasty!


----------



## ER Doc

Just put out my *Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend *matched with a _Buffalo Trace Borboun_. What a way to end the day...


----------



## GreySmoke

Started the day with a Los Blancos Criollo, the at lunch a Man O' War an after dinner a Padilla Habano and I am now smoking a LFD Chilisito Natural. It was a good day.


----------



## USMC2862

Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto


----------



## sofaman

Just nubbed a DPG JJ Maduro what a amazing smoke I need to get more of these!!!


----------



## zion698

About to try my first CAO Italia.


----------



## eggwhites

just had my first La Gloria Cubana Robusto. A pretty good smoke. I couldn't pinpoint the predominant flavor though.. it seemed almost fruity.


----------



## MikeGates

Oliva O and then a V pretty nice smokes, the O was a hard draw and the V completely opposite very loose.


----------



## USMC2862

DPG Black Label Toro


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Good Morning and Happy Labor Day!!!

Sunday evening I had the 5 Vegas Classic, which had a lot more kick then the 5 Vegas Gold I had some time last week.


----------



## CHBIV

I as well had a 5 Vegas Classic Fifty-Five (the new box pressed one) and then proceeded to enjoy a delicious El Rico Habano. Today being a holiday and I all, I am going to enjoy at least one Padron 1926 #9 Maddie  we'll see what else goes up in smoke today...


----------



## ngetal

just tried out that Crystale that I was hit with.... very nice chocolaty aroma on the pre-light, though that didn't carry through to the smoke, seemed to go ok, though it was a bit soft in places. not a bad stick, though I don't know that I'd be running out to buy a bunch


----------



## iloveclmore

Last night I had an Oliva MB1, and a Tat Reserva J21. Yummy!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Arganese Connecticut robusto


----------



## Classyndry

Don Thomas candela, always a nice change of pace.


----------



## ssuriano

CAO Cameroon Perfecto.


----------



## sofaman

Just finnished a Olive Serie O Robusto!!!


----------



## Jestre

Working my way through a La Gloria Cubana. I believe it is their Torpedo, but it measures only 6 instead of the stated 6-1/2, so it may be something else. Had a heckuva time getting it going, but after the first inch or so I've got it evened out.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Its been a good day...
Don Pepin Vegas Cubanas
Tatuaje VI Victorias
Taboo SFBC



Scott


----------



## ngetal

I had a.... something... not really sure, but I took a pic of it before I started.... picked it up somewhere, and it was kinda nice 

then, after dinner, got me a bigass Torano Exodus 1959... should've been nice, but I dropped it in the grass outside, and burned my fingers on the heater... :frown:


----------



## TammyB

Labor Day Evening for me was a Partagas 160 in the freezing cold.
High temp was 49 today and it's 34F as I type. We've officially had ONE month of summer this year - didn't break 70 till the last 2 weeks of June and now this. I think the churchill and torpedo days are pretty much over. 
Pardon me while I whiiiiiinnnnnnneeeee.........


----------



## matt3-cl

Just finished a DPG Blue label. Tastyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## zion698

Had a CAO Criollo this morning for breakfast.


----------



## iloveclmore

Live red label


----------



## chrisguinther

La Riqueza No. 5 for me.


----------



## ssuriano

Nub Connecticut with some espresso. The combination makes homework a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## baba

Smoked a Perdomo Lot23 churchill. Good cigar for the price. This is the second try. First cigar would not draw, and I had to toss it. I have had construction problems with perdomo, and will give it another try. If I get more bummer cigars - no more Perdoms


----------



## mikejh-cl

had a 2 year old vsg, absolutely amazing


----------



## Len___T

going to smoke my first GOF today and a Davidoff that my wife bought me when I went to Pitt for the Nub event at ASW....len


----------



## eggwhites

I had my first Cubao #4. It was full of flavor, smoke, and spice. I wish I would have been more prepared for this one.


----------



## ctiicda

La Riqueza no2 to start the day.


----------



## mhlatke

Nubbed a Vibe Corojo - tasty little bugger!


----------



## smokin'Jef

CAO MX2 :dribble:
Nuff Said!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

Perdomo. Habano Maduro.


----------



## ngetal

tonight's treat from the swag box was an Arganese CL
- seemed like a tasty smoke, but the one I got seemed like it was plugged somehow - by the time I got finished trimming to try and open it up, you wouldn't know it had started out as a torp 
oh well... maybe next time will be better


----------



## happy1

Camacho SLR and Jose Piedra


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle and loving it!!!


----------



## zion698

Had a Vega Fina this morning .... very mild, but flavorful smoke.


----------



## zion698

Wife's out of town ... so once the kid is in bed the party starts. Having a Lot 23 maduro right now.


----------



## Smoke 'em All

RP OWR Robusto Corojo. I love these things! I think I'd love the maduro even better.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Starting the day with a Macanudo 1968 for a review going up on Cigar Command later... Who knows whats next.. I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a few Taboo's today as well.. 










Scott


----------



## ytford

601 Black today, great and complex smoke


----------



## jfrank

Working my way through the Graycliff line lately. Puffing an Emerald right now. Waiting for Hanna to bring the rain/wind...


----------



## zion698

So far ... Had a Nub Cameroon and a H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon. Its looking like a all Cameroon sort of day.


----------



## Paint

Had a Lot 23 Natural (Perdomo) yuck did not like it at all...Mushy bitter gar!!


----------



## marquelcg

went to the ole receiver michael irvin = san cristobal, and went to the the tigh end bubba franks with a nub habano


----------



## LkyLindy

VSG Sorcerer-courtesy of Mike Leafandale


----------



## zion698

Decided to keep it Cameroon ... having a LFD 2000 Series.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having a Graycliff Vintage 99 this stick has one of the best smelling wrappers out there!!!


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

Had several today. My father and I met up with roosterthomas at the shop in Longview for a few smokes, Rooster and I got down with a couple of San Cristobals while was big pimpin with a Romeo y Julietta Cabinet Selection. We all then went and had a good lunch, scared a waiter senseless and drank some good beer. Dad and I went back to the shop where he had a CAO MX2 and I enjoyed an Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight. Wrapped the day up with a couple of Cuban Leaf Rare Conneticuts on dad's back porch swing. All in all a great day of smokes.


----------



## Ceedee

Going with a Padilla Obsidian to finish-off the day... kicking butt so far 

CD


----------



## ngetal

decided to go for a 5 Vegas A tonight


----------



## matt3-cl

Had a Tat red label. I love these


----------



## sofaman

Started my day off with a Tat P1!!!


----------



## Oxman

Nuthin!


----------



## LittleG

Think I'm gonna try a Chateau Real by Drew Estates.


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

started the day off with a Cuban Leaf Rare Conneticut Toro and coffee.
Breakfast of Champions


----------



## poriggity-cl

Today has been nothing yet... trying to wake up before I have to go to work.. Partied too hard at the B&M last night :lol: I will smoke a Man O War on my way to work though.
Scott


----------



## maduromojo-cl

I'm smoking a Tat Black that came with the New Havana Cigar's Tat deal with a mug of "Monkey Knife Fight" coffee from deansbeans.com . Both are really tasty. Finishing up my "staycation" and waiting for the rains. I needed this after two days (literally at least 26 hours) of my vacation trying to fix my computer after a Windows XP Service Pack 3 update. Just say NO! Btw, this message coming to you by way of Blackberry!


----------



## Matt257

Had a RP Decade this morning followed by a LGC #6 Maduro and now a RP OWR Corojo :dribble:


----------



## Everon

:helloooo:Today will be tasting Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill. 
Recently smoked Oliveros 80 - fun: the names of these cigars are so similar exactly the same as a man and a woman. Oliveros more rigid male cigars, and Oliva - gets increasingly feminine. While that would like to know today)


----------



## zion698

Having a CAO Brazilia right now .... about to eat my first steak in at least 14 years.


----------



## Paint

zion698 said:


> Having a CAO Brazilia right now .... about to eat my first steak in at least 14 years.


WHAT????14 YEARS

:arghhhh:


----------



## roughrider-cl

5 Vegas Gold.


----------



## Ceedee

zion698 said:


> Having a CAO Brazilia right now .... about to eat my first steak in at least 14 years.


 Love those Brazilias!

How was that steak? 14 years? Man, what were you waiting for? 

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Broke out a La Riqueza. Damn, I love this cigar! 

CD


----------



## marquelcg

had a cao black debating whether or not to smoke something else, but the game is about to come and i can't smoke in the house, so might have to wait til 2morrow


----------



## ngetal

nice tasty little Nat Sherman this afternoon
after dinner, a big Gurkha Regent - also quite nice


----------



## Vic81

Having a nice Plasencia TKO compliments of Dun Killin time - it's my first one and I have to say it is a very nice smoke. Half way through right now!


----------



## acharpe

I went to the Wake Forest game today and watched them pull it out! C'mon...Ole Miss? Oh well, at least they won. I'm celebrating with a DPG Vegas Cubanas given to me by ctiicda. Thanks again Charles! Sam Adams Black Lager is going very well with it.


----------



## zion698

paint said:


> WHAT????14 YEARS
> 
> :arghhhh:


True story.


----------



## Vic81

zion698 said:


> True story.


and the reason??? vegetarian?


----------



## zion698

Ceedee said:


> Love those Brazilias!
> 
> How was that steak? 14 years? Man, what were you waiting for?
> 
> CD


Hated the Brazilia first time I tried it. After a chat with Bigfoot I decided to give it another try. Now I enjoy them.

The steak was good though a little over cooked. I was a vegetarian for a long time.


----------



## zion698

Having a Vegas 5 Miami right now while watching "There Will Be Blood".


----------



## Jestre

Had a Rocky Patel Double Maduro Torpedo....


----------



## ngetal

capped off my evening with a Gran Habano 3 Siglos Torpedo


----------



## azpostal

Just finished the night with a Aurora 100 Anos


----------



## Matt257

Having a La Aurora Cameroon Gran Corona for breakfast. Nice smooth morning smoke


----------



## roughrider-cl

5 Vegas Miami


----------



## eggwhites

had 1 of each Nub wrapper yesterday at the Nub event in Orlando.


----------



## poriggity-cl

Last night was a good night at the B&M-
Man O War Robusto
Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas
Tatuaje Brown Label
La Riqueza lonsdale


Today's only going to be 1, but I can't decide what I want it to be.
Scott


----------



## smokin'Jef

:biggrin: Enjoyed my usual 5 Vegas Classic this afternoon, may have another after dinner...?


----------



## ngetal

nice big Punch to round out my afternoon


----------



## Ceedee

... an RP Edge Sumatra aged approx. 1 yr. Smooth as all hell. Loving it right now 

CD


----------



## Vic81

having my first Oliva V right now:biggrin: Nothing like a great smoke while doing your homework out on the back deck!


----------



## ngetal

finished off my evening with a nice Don Pepin Garcia blue label - very tasty!


----------



## zion698

Had a Sancho Panza Double Maduro ... love these cigars. The resting smoke has to be more than any other cigar I've had. Its like a small camp fire.


----------



## big04deuce

zion698 said:


> Had a Sancho Panza Double Maduro ... love these cigars. The resting smoke has to be more than any other cigar I've had. Its like a small camp fire.


This is so true!!! It does put off a lot of smoke!


----------



## Redbeard

id like to smoke a tatuaje black...but im sure ill woose out again and smoke somthing else hehehe


----------



## ngetal

redbeard said:


> id like to smoke a tatuaje black...but im sure ill woose out again and smoke somthing else hehehe


don't be a wuss... grab that thing and torch it!! :wazzapp:


----------



## Yitlin

CI Legends Yellow label. CI has had a good deal on 'em lately and I just can't help myself...It's affordable, it's Pepin, seriously, it could only be better if it lit itself.


----------



## marquelcg

Nothing I'm Smoked From Yesterday!!!


----------



## Armenian

I'm smoking a Series V Lancero. It's pretty good. I'd smoke another one. Pibb Zero at my side as usual.


----------



## drscholl14

Had an Onyx maduro torpedo and was very pleasantly surprised. This was such a nice creamy, chocolaty, dark stick. It was my first Onyx and it definitely won't be my last!


----------



## ngetal

Tat red label tonight


----------



## Redbeard

ngetal said:


> don't be a wuss... grab that thing and torch it!! :wazzapp:


im gettting closer :roflmao:


----------



## ngetal

redbeard said:


> im gettting closer :roflmao:


:arghhhh: dooo eeet!!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore

RP Vintage '90 torp. Yummy.


----------



## zion698

Had a Punch Champion for breakfast.


----------



## poriggity-cl

First one for the day is an Esencia Belicoso for a review on Cigar Command


----------



## DBCcigar

*Breakfast:* LE 2007 Griffin's and a Davidoff Millennium Short Robusto


----------



## mitro-cl

Had a Tobacos Baez toro thanks to Greysmoke last night and now I'm having a Nub Connie 354 during my coffee break.


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

Started today off with a CAO Brazilla, probably move on to a LFD or Pepin JJ after lunch.


----------



## zion698

Had a Serie V lancero a little earlier.


----------



## iloveclmore

Cabaiguan.. good taste, really bad burn.


----------



## JonDot

Smoked a Partagas Short on the way home today,Tasty little booger.


----------



## ngetal

tonight, sampled a CI Legends Red
later, tried an Oliveros XL
- both seemed decent, though I think I prefer the Legends of the two


----------



## ssuriano

5 Vegas Gold box pressed.
(thank you devil site)


----------



## TammyB

Tried my first Perdomo lot 23 natural tonight - churchill. At first I thought I was going to maintain my preference for the maduro, but 2/3 in.........wow - it's awfully good.


----------



## JohnR

Flor de Oliva Sumatra Churchill and Flor de Oliva Corojo Torpedo. Still an incredible smoke for the $! These were right off the UPS truck and still fantastic.


----------



## roughrider-cl

JDN Antano 1970


----------



## cigarjunkie02

The old Oliva blue maduro. I found some at a local b&w stuck in the back. I couldn't resist. I bought him out. Such a great smoke. Loved every second of it. I have 5 left. Ill put them away for a rainy day.


----------



## zion698

Had my last Nub Cameroon ... I have to get more. Nice smoke.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Padilla Obsidian


----------



## sofaman

Just torched a LFD Factory Press God I love this stick!!!


----------



## zion698

Having a RP Edge Corojo tonight.


----------



## iloveclmore

DPG JJ Lancero.. amazing! :dribble:


----------



## sofaman

This morning I am smoking my first Oliva 100 Angel and I have to say I am very impressed!!! Dose anyone know if this stick is still avl to be purchased anywhare???


----------



## Redbeard

camacho triple maduro...done now !! great gar


----------



## zion698

Had a Leon Jimenes 300 Series for breakfast. Great cigar ... I am becoming a big fan of cameroon smokes.


----------



## Chuffy

Had a Ghurka Fuerte the other night. I was still recovering from the flu, but some of the flavor reached my taste buds anyway. Loved it.


----------



## azpostal

Started the morning with a Nub Cameroon


----------



## Humidor Minister

For some reason, I can't get to the last page to see current posts.


----------



## jdogg440

Montecristo White, with captian and coke, out on the deck, listening to dogwatch podcast. what a great afternoon. Not real hot on the cigar though, still in the trial and error period finding out what suits my pallet best.


----------



## TammyB

sofaman said:


> This morning I am smoking my first Oliva 100 Angel and I have to say I am very impressed!!! Dose anyone know if this stick is still avl to be purchased anywhare???


They're out of production, but still available at Cbid pretty frequently. As a matter of fact, there are 150 lots up in the "specials" area right now.

They're a favorite of mine as well - stocked up on the O.T.C and 1961 sizes last time they were on special - I'd be happy to send you some if you'd like - LMK!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

TammyB said:


> They're out of production, but still available at Cbid pretty frequently. As a matter of fact, there are 150 lots up in the "specials" area right now.
> 
> They're a favorite of mine as well - stocked up on the O.T.C and 1961 sizes last time they were on special - I'd be happy to send you some if you'd like - LMK!


For the life of me, the link in the email wouldn't correspond with this particular post. The Angel 100 are one of my favorites too!!! And yes, I placed my bid on the Devil Site.:roflmao:

Oh, and I'm smoking the Astral Maestro this evening...courtesy of IBOSmiley.


----------



## Peanut

Had a DE NA, Jucy Lucy about an hour ago!


----------



## zion698

azpostal said:


> Started the morning with a Nub Cameroon


I've started many a morning the same way .... great choice.


----------



## marquelcg

la raqueza and a perdermo habano maduro great night to end a bad week


----------



## ctiicda

Just polished off a Tat Black to end a rough night... totally bombed the first test of the semester... Only up to go from there lol Good cigar though with a little crown and coke.


----------



## marquelcg

ctiicda said:


> Just polished off a Tat Black to end a rough night... totally bombed the first test of the semester... Only up to go from there lol Good cigar though with a little crown and coke.


big time pro big time especially with the crown, damn i should have stopped by your house!!! : )


----------



## ctiicda

marquelcg said:


> big time pro big time especially with the crown, damn i should have stopped by your house!!! : )


You did not wanna do that I was in a BAD mood after the test.


----------



## JonDot

Smoked an Illusione 68 & Petite La Flor Ligero that the rep gave me at the shop.Can't remember the exact name of it,but it was tasty & I will get a box when they hit the store.


----------



## JohnR

I'm still slummin' with my cheap cigars because I am broke after that garage project! I had a Bahia Gold and just lit up a Flor de Oliva original sumatra.

I am out of 1495's, O's, and even G's. Sigh.


----------



## CGARMAN23

Just fired up La Riqueza from my contest winnings. Man I like that cigar a bunch.

Thanks again Charles


----------



## bama 46

been a strange week... usually I don't smoke on weeknites..have had one every nite this week.
Tonite was a CAO VR Apostle....very very nice cigar. Smoked it till the butt burned the tip of my nose..

Reminded me of a song of my youth..King of the Road

"I smoke old stogies, I have found
Short, but not too big around
I'm a man of means, by no means
King of the Road"

Ed


----------



## roughrider-cl

Partagas Black.


----------



## zion698

Started with a LIVE Green Label had to pitch it half way through. It was not enjoyable at all. Even after three months in my humidor ... I could not keep it lit. And if that cigar is all Nicaraguan except for the wrapper ... then I'm a monkey's uncle.

Moved onto a Padron.


----------



## Kwikwi

Still working on my palate so I'm hanging in the mild/mediums. Just finished a Padilla Hybrid Robusto and OH MAN! Fantastic stick.


----------



## ssuriano

Had a Camacho Coyolar and Camacho Havana tonight, both were great smokes.


----------



## sofaman

Starting the day with my first Benchmade great cigar for the $


----------



## biged843

This evening I will smoke a Perdomo Square Pressed Natural. I think it is my new favorite cigar. I've smoked one everyday this week. I also smoked 4 of them on Thursday. I think I might smoke to much.


----------



## jfrank

I'm thinking a Diamond Crown Maximus today. This will be my first Maximus.


----------



## poriggity-cl

I've got 20 minutes before I have to leave for work, so I am finishing off a Tatuaje Angeles, then on the way to work I will light up a CAO Brazilia box pressed 
Scott


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Had a Natural Root earlier, and will probably have a Punch Rare Corojo later.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

I started the day with a Padron 3000 maduro robusto. This think smoked for ever and ever...Great flavor, great price, great cigar!


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl

startde with a oliva serie V lancero and I will let you know what else after the Penn State Game


----------



## chinomalo

diamond crown double robusto!

very smooth cigar (taste and construction)

flavor and body changes throughout.. really interesting


----------



## TammyB

Started with a Pepin JJ maduro
finished with a Gurkha Status (thanks NYAC!!!)
Should've had them in reverse order, though...


----------



## ngetal

a nice tasty little LFD Reserva Especiale


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Good Afternoon and Happy Sunday!!!

I had the Cabanas y Carbajal maduro Saturday evening. The cigar had a nice aroma, a lot of white smoke with a white ash. It did go out on me half way thru, but I suspect that had to do with me sitting by the window and yelling at the bf about his annoying snoring.


----------



## CHBIV

Padilla Signature 1932 La Perla (my absolute favorite little cigar), 601 Red Habano Robusto, CAO 65th Anniversary Churchill ... we will see whats next


----------



## zion698

Had a Joya De Nicaragua 1970 Antano tonight.


----------



## in2xshp-cl

This morning i had a 5 Vega Gold Box Press, now i'm working on a CAO Brazilia Piranaha. Both very nice but the CAO is one of my favorites especially when paired up with a lil Patron Silver.


----------



## iloveclmore

Just finished a Partagas Serie D #4. Yummers.


----------



## mitro-cl

My first ever Punch Champion. I'm really surprised how good this thing is.


----------



## ssuriano

Another Camacho Coyolar, just as good as the last.


----------



## sofaman

Last night I had a Illusione 4/2g while watching the Steeler game If you like Double Coronas you have to try this stick!!!


----------



## zion698

mitro said:


> My first ever Punch Champion. I'm really surprised how good this thing is.


The best of the Punch line in my opinion ... morning, noon or night.


----------



## zion698

Had a Oliva Serie G Cammie this morning. The other times I've tried this cigar I wasn't impressed. But now that I have more of an appreciation for Cameroon smokes ... I love it. For under four bucks and even less if you look around, you can't beat this smoke.


----------



## jdogg440

Rocky Patel 1990. wonderfully smooth smoke. definatly add this one to my top 10 list.


----------



## iloveclmore

My first Perdomo Habano Maduro. Pretty darn tasty. Very good considering the moderately low price point.


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I smoked a Tat West Coast it somehow made the Cowboys winning not so bad:roflmao:


----------



## happy1

Had a Camacho corojo this evening on the way to work,damn tasty smoke


----------



## ngetal

had a big fat Olor Fuerte Magnum, for my big fat afternoon off


----------



## Armenian

I've been so darn busy... when I had time to smoke a cigar, I fell asleep.


----------



## Matt257

Smoking a NUb Connie 460 with coffee for breakfast


----------



## Redbeard

matt257 said:


> Smoking a NUb Connie 460 with coffee for breakfast


lucky !! i smoked a isom after work today !! about 20 minutes ago it went out


----------



## zion698

Had a AF 8-5-8 Cammie this morning. One of my go to smokes.


----------



## CHBIV

Started the afternoon off with a Plasencia Reserva Organic Robusto, definitely feeling a 601 Habano a little later, maybe an ITC 10th...? Last night I had my first Man O War torpedo and was a little disappointed, it was kinda bland, not as flavorful as expected, Won't let it be my last though.


----------



## Dan-cl

RYJ 1875 churchill i havnt had one of these yet im xcited for it


----------



## cigarjunkie02

*Tat WEST COAST*



sofaman said:


> Tonight I smoked a Tat West Coast it somehow made the Cowboys winning not so bad:roflmao:


That is a super smoke. I have a few of them. . . Good Stuff. I hate the cowboys too!!


----------



## cigarjunkie02

Go Cardinals


----------



## kenstogie-cl

conseurgra petite corona maduro, I know they are Punch or HDM's but can't tell you what this one is but it is good.


----------



## ssuriano

Romeo and Julieta Vintage Maduro.


----------



## zion698

Had a Partagas Black for breakfast.


----------



## eggwhites

Had my first Man O' War today... and boy was it tasty. I wish I would have had a nice Chai to pair it with.


----------



## Ceedee

Having an Ashton Benchmade whilst grilling chicken for dinner 

CD


----------



## matt3-cl

Tat red. Always a favorite!


----------



## ngetal

a big ole tasty Victor Sinclair 55 corojo


----------



## kenstogie-cl

today would be the RP vintage 92 petite corona second. Been sitting in my humi for a year or two. A great smoke I do enjoy these.


----------



## Humidor Minister

Tonight I'm debating between a RP vinntage 1992 and a 601. Which would you choose?


----------



## sofaman

William Wyko said:


> Tonight I'm debating between a RP vinntage 1992 and a 601. Which would you choose?


The 601 for sure!!! But tonight I am having a Illusione 888:dribble:


----------



## ssuriano

I had a hell of a day, but this Monte Classic toro is making it much better.


----------



## zion698

Had a LFD Ligero tonight (natural) .... great as always.


----------



## zachattack 843

I had a Perdomo vintage 91 maduro


----------



## zion698

Had a corona size Padron this morning. Every morning should start like this.


----------



## RGianelli

Padron 1926 #9 Maduro..One of my all time fav's


----------



## Redbeard

something pepin..black blue or bluer lol


----------



## poriggity-cl

Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro Figurado.
Scott


----------



## lenivar-cl

last night i nubed a LFD Double Ligero Robusto.........., nice....


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Occidental Reserve Double Broadleaf Maduro churchill that i received in either a bomb or a PIF. It has a little plummage on it and it is pretty good so far. A lot of grassy taste to it, but that i don't mind.


----------



## Matt257

Illusione ~mk~ with some Jim Beam. Great way to finish off the day


----------



## kenstogie-cl

I went with an Indian Tabac Cuban Corojo Classic (robusto) been sitting in my Humi since 04. Maybe I got an exceptional box but I really love these, every one of them has benn flavorful, super buttery smooth and would put them up against many $10-$15 stix. I am enjoying it with some pressed coffee and do they compliment each other.


----------



## Armenian

I smoked a Partagas Black Label.


----------



## cigarjunkie02

Just sat down with an opus x super belicoso. Here we go.


----------



## tx_tuff

Standing outside, a beautiful night, mid 60s. Great weather after the storm! Anyway smoke an RP OWR. Was my favorite RP untill I tried the Summer Collection the other day.


----------



## cigarjunkie02

its a beaut here in az too. NOT mid 60's but we will take 78 any day of the week.
OPUS X - Makes it a great night any night.


----------



## zion698

Another Oliva Serie G Cameroon for breakfast.


----------



## biged843

This morning I smoked a robusto Barber Pole I get from one of my local shops. It's made by a company Houndarin Carribean. It's 3 dollar stick with good flavor. I'll smoke a Oliva serie G here in the next hour and then this afternoon it will either be a perdomo Habano or a ITC 10. Depending on what happens tonight there is no telling what else I'll light up.


----------



## ctiicda

Just pored a nice cup of coffee and lit up my first Fuente Hemingway Maduro... starts very nice!


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished a Perdomo Habano Corojo Presidente while watching the Ryder cup this morning. I'm going to go up to Cousins Cigar and watch some more before work.


----------



## eggwhites

Smoking a Habano Anubis by Warped Cigar.. it's one of my buddies personal blends.

At $5.50 a stick *$28.00 for a 5er* they are some mighty good smokes..

The flavors are great (cedar, spice *not peppery spice, but aromatic spice*, and hints of cocoa). The draw is incredible.. I would compare the draw to most Pepin smokes. The construction seems perfect and they are rolled in Little Havana.

http://www.warpedcigars.com/thecigars.html


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Last night I had a HdM Dark Knight. The only good thing about that cigar was the band was pretty. I chased it with a Partagas black, never fails, good cigar


----------



## Peanut

Had a Cupido Criollo at a Cuban Crafters event last night, followed by a 601 Green then a RyJ this morning!

Peanut


----------



## happy1

Peanut said:


> Had a Cupido Criollo at a Cuban Crafters event last night, followed by a 601 Green then a RyJ this morning!
> 
> Peanut


Cupido pretty good smoke.

I just finished my 1st Graycliff 1666 given to me by Howlin mad Gerry


----------



## twiddop

Illusione as always!!! They are the best.


----------



## Jcaprell

Just got done with an Oliva V lancero. Boy was that a tasty smoke!


----------



## zion698

Having a LFD Series 2000 # 6 (cameroon). Great smoke .... great size.


----------



## ngetal

today, I got to enjoy a very nice Greycliffe Double Espresso -- nom nom nom nom nom....


----------



## GreySmoke

ngetal said:


> today, I got to enjoy a very nice Greycliffe Double Espresso -- nom nom nom nom nom....


Excellent choice my northern brother. One of my fav's. I've enjoyed a Reo, an Oliva special G, a 9 month old El Cobre whose age has mellowed it's rough behavier like a fine wine, and i'm finishing the evening with a Year Old Pepin Blue that is absolutly delicious!!!


----------



## Ceedee

Having a 601 Green Label La Fuerza... DAMN, DAMN, DAMN is this an awesome cigar! I totally forgot how DAMN much I love these! So good 

CD


----------



## Matt257

Winston Churchill Chequers. About an inch in, very very nice cigar


----------



## Dan-cl

a fonseca serie F loveddddd ittt , idk wat ill have tonight though hmmm i really like robusto mediums any suggestions?


----------



## matt3-cl

The thread about smoking a fresh RASS had me thinking. So, I just lit up a fresh RASS. Yes it is spicy  but, it is still a little too green for my tastes. Not bad though!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I had an Omar Ortez Originals this afternoon. The cigar was ok, not a lot of smoke, but I think I'll let them sit for a while in the humi. I'm waiting for the bf to eat so we can go back outside and have an evening smoke.


----------



## dinoa2

wife pulled a sneaky on me and had a surprise birthday get together for me. nice informal meal with family and friends. I knew something was up but it was still a nice surprise. finished off with a San Cristobal, my first and really enjoyed it. overall, a very nice day


----------



## Paint

dinoa2 said:


> wife pulled a sneaky on me and had a surprise birthday get together for me. nice informal meal with family and friends. I knew something was up but it was still a nice surprise. finished off with a San Cristobal, my first and really enjoyed it. overall, a very nice day


Happy Birthday and a great smoke!:helloooo:


----------



## twiddop

ILLUSIONE always and forever everyday from here on out hahaha.


----------



## Redbeard

twiddop said:


> ILLUSIONE always and forever everyday from here on out hahaha.


haha, i may smoke an ~hl~ tonight, but im torn rite now...maybe a tatuaje black.
Most likley if i drink this beer i got in a trade (wich i want to drink and save!! hench the phrase, you cant have your cake and eat it too) tho i will smoke this Pepin Cuban classic which i cannot wait to try. This was the reccomended pairing !! so i must comply !!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke

Today i smoked a cao sapronos associate.... i like them alot i bought the sampler.... they are nice thinking about buying a box....


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying a wonderful mild cigar today - a Gran Habano Connecticut #1 beli that my boss bombed me with for my birthday. Smooth and creamy and goes nice with my morning cup 'o Joe. 

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Dropped the Gran Habano by mistake.  Moving on to a Nestor Miranda Special Selection lancero... first draws are quite nice!

CD


----------



## Dan-cl

RyJ 1875  big ass cigar though


----------



## roughrider-cl

Indian Tabac Maduro.


----------



## Vic81

Just had a Punch Rare Corojo. Pretty darn good, was expecting much - but the thing was awesome. Anyone else had one of these before?


----------



## matt3-cl

I planned on having a red 601 robusto but, I got forced over for another shift at work so I'm smoking NOTHING:angry:. At least I got to order a new humidor with the unexpected cash I'm making today.:wazzapp:


----------



## chrisguinther

I was in Chicago most of the week. I smoked a La Riqueza No. 2 at Cigar King in Skokie, IL. I also smoked a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 and an Alec Bradley Tempus Genesis while away. Today I've smoked two La Riqueza No. 5's.


----------



## ssuriano

I had a Oliva V Torpedo and a 601 Red Toro yesterday.


----------



## ngetal

tried out a Joya de Nicaragua Antano this afternoon


----------



## zachattack 843

Unfortunatley I have aquired 5 opus x and two DC Maximus and havent been able to smoke anything all weekend. I guess it will be okay in the end.


----------



## shroom91

enjoyed a fined smoke while driving to work greycliff 1666...:whoohoo:


----------



## cigarjunkie02

an oliva V lancero - WoW! First one in a while. . .


----------



## Chuffy

Yesterday I tried a LFD d-l Chiselito. Smelled beautiful, lots of flavor on the draw. Strong finish. I hate to admit it, but I think the second half was a little too intense for me.


----------



## zion698

Had a Oliva Serie G Cammie in the car today. I hate smoking while driving, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## MaduroSmoke

Not smoking one today i am sleepy and getting low so i am gonna sleep before i go to work...ha ha


----------



## Alabaster-cl

Camacho SLR Maduro this afternoon


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Conuco Sixty


----------



## cigarjunkie02

The Oliva V Lancero I smoked last night inspired me to take on the V figurado.


----------



## matt3-cl

Just finished a red 601 robusto. Good cigar, except this one split on me 1/2 way down.


----------



## iloveclmore

Vic81 said:


> Just had a Punch Rare Corojo. Pretty darn good, was expecting much - but the thing was awesome. Anyone else had one of these before?


I've had one, and I was very disappointed. As I have been with most Punch cigars I've smoked.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

triplezero24 said:


> I've had one, and I was very disappointed. As I have been with most Punch cigars I've smoked.


I'm in love with the Punch Gran Puros (and that's saying a lot about me...or the cigar). :roflmao:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

DP CC Black Label with a Gin & Tonic. Two of my favorite things.
Great pairing.


----------



## iloveclmore

Well, tonight I had a CAO Sopranos Boss from the original release. It was an okay smoke, but not worth the price.


----------



## ngetal

got to try out an Ashton ESG - very nice!


----------



## ssuriano

Camacho Corojo


----------



## Kwikwi

Padilla Hybrid Robusto as I type, perfect!


----------



## eggwhites

I had a 5 Vegas Limitada 2007.

This smoke really surprised me. It had a great sweet spice and rich earthy flavors. I must say that I would like to get my hands on a few more of these babies.


----------



## cigarjunkie02

a perdomo ESV maduro. . . Great stick


----------



## Dan-cl

welli had a la cuna bin no 85 and a blue label. the blue label started out way bitter i didnt like most of it the finish was amazing tho one of the best flavors ive had at least i think it was on the blue im not sure tho but this was a buttery flavor that was just sensational. i noticed a blueberry flavor on the la cuna i thought i was crazy but i kept tasting it. it was also a little toasty. i have 2 more blue labels i really think they need to sit tho the one today tasted really green


----------



## Armenian

Anjanettea said:


> I'm in love with the Punch Gran Puros (and that's saying a lot about me...or the cigar). :roflmao:


The Gran Puro is one of my favorites too.

Right now, I'm smoking a Perdomo 2 Limited Edition 2008. I know I got it from a BOTL on CL, but I can't remember who. It's a nice cigar. It's a great match with a cup o' joe.

Normally, I don't get to smoke one in the morning. I'm taking the morning off to run errands... after I smoke.

Update: This cigar is fantastic. I will definitely keep my eye open for a good price on a box or a 5 pack.


----------



## zion698

Had a Nub Habano this morning.


----------



## roughrider-cl

5 Vegas Classic Torpedo


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

5 Vegas 'A' torpedo that I received in a PIF. I have a box of these, but I'm smoking the gifted one.


----------



## ngetal

a big fat Nub Habano! yummers....


----------



## DBCcigar

*Dinner:* Don Francisco


----------



## Wideboy

Sancho Panza Double Maduro


----------



## oldpirate-cl

Hey Erik, Ren and I are getting together for a stick tonight!


----------



## happy1

Opus X for my B-day


----------



## Peanut

Finishing an OPUS X Perfection #5 right now!


----------



## mikejh-cl

oliva v double robusto-wow great cigar, the first one i had was not that good, im now a serie v fan


----------



## baba

Smoked a LFD coronado - 6x60 - great smoke. About a years worth of box time helped.


----------



## mark in kc

Enjoyed a Camacho Select and CAO Brazilia Torpedo


----------



## alanf

A fresh rolled La Aurora 1495 - most excellent.


----------



## chrisguinther

I smoked a Tatuaje Havana VI Almirantes today.


----------



## in2xshp-cl

RP Vintage 1990


----------



## eggwhites

Oliva V Robusto.


----------



## Jcaprell

Lunch was a LFD ligero.
Now smoking a padron 3000 before I play timpani on Mahler's 1 symphony! Cigars and classical music, now thats a combo I can do!


----------



## MaduroSmoke

sprano's edition 2nite


----------



## baba

Time for an everyday cigar. La Aroma De Cuba toro. This batch ok. some Aromas are outstanding - this one is not one of those.


----------



## chinomalo

its been awhile..

chillin with a winston churchill marrakesh and some justin obtuse port..

way to start the weekend..


preparing the new humidor for lock and loadin'

oh, and pkg'ing new firecrackers to ship..


----------



## zion698

Just finished a CAO Sopranos ... decent smoke, but the Brazilia is better.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I smoked a Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon in the wee hours this morning. Not a bad smoke.


----------



## maduromojo-cl

I bought a sampler of Cuba Libre from CI on a whim. Smoked one before noon and damn it's a good stick!


----------



## Matt257

Oliva V Lancero :dribble: yummy


----------



## azpostal

Nub Con this morn and plan on a nice victory smoke tonight after VT goes down


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

RP Fusion lancero


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

maduromojo said:


> I bought a sampler of Cuba Libre from CI on a whim. Smoked one before noon and damn it's a good stick!


I love the Cuba Libres :dribble: One of my favorites.


----------



## matt3-cl

Man O war. It's my first one and I'm only 1/2 inch into it. So, the verdict is still out.


----------



## mark in kc

Hoyo de Monterrey and a Padron natural


----------



## roughrider-cl

RP Fusion Toro.


----------



## shroom91

had a perdomo habano corojo


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Padron #2000 maduro


----------



## jdogg440

1/2 way through a RP 1999 Connecticut. Much better than my last cigar experience.


----------



## Paint

Had a Nub Cammy had to do the Nub stand,it was good as always,just right for a fall afternoon smoke on the back deck!!!


----------



## roughrider-cl

Partagas Black.


----------



## matt3-cl

Nub Habano.


----------



## kenstogie-cl

Fixing to smoke a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Robusto that has been sitting in my humidor for a year and half. It's got that oily film/ leathery feeling and nice red colorado colored wrapper. Wasn't to impressed the last time i had one but this is a year later and Miracles do happen especially when time, aging and cigars are concerned!


----------



## kenstogie-cl

TO update the SP xtra fuerte burns good, looks good, tons of smoke but didn't have the tatste nor was it satisfying at all. Sorry but I give them a thumbs down. I love the SP double maduro's.


----------



## iloveclmore

This weekend:

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
CAO Italia
Canimao


----------



## ssuriano

Camacho 07 Liberty with a buddy from the Navy that I haven't seen in awhile. It was a great night.


----------



## zion698

Last night had a 5 Vegas Miami and a Padron 3000 (natural). This morning started the day with a Cabaiguan petit corona.


----------



## chinomalo

Just got done with a Oliva S Special S Belicoso..

Great smoke and draw.. Flavor was mild to medium and was great with the coffee I had..

Perfect morning or after lunch cigar.. Smooth, smooth, smooth..


----------



## Paint

I will be firing up a Don Francisco Lancero with a Bells Brewery Porter,just got the Lanceros today from Lew so i thought i would fire one up!!!


----------



## ngetal

tonight's treat was a very fine Illusione ~2~ :dribble:


----------



## MathKrishna

*Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso*

One of my go to's Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso with a cup of Ethopian coffee from a press pot.


----------



## Armenian

I smoked a Don francisco, gifted to be by the man himself. It was gooooood!


----------



## jdogg440

CAO mx2 just kicked my ass big time


----------



## baba

Time for an AF Anejo shark #77 - sometimes you get chicken - sometimes you get feathers.


----------



## happy1

A 1932 and JP


----------



## zion698

Had a AF Short Story today .... nice quick smoke.


----------



## roughrider-cl

RP Fusion.


----------



## Alabaster-cl

Oliva O maduro


----------



## zion698

Had a Hoyo De Monterrey 1066 last night. It had good flavors, but the draw was very tight. Today I had a Nub Connecticut.


----------



## jdogg440

just finished a Cabiguan. what a great smoke. nice smooth draw, not alot of smoke, but not lacking either. nice flavors and no burn issues. Excellent cigar to smoke while catching up with an old friend.


----------



## Good_Stogies

Bolivar cofradia

Don Tomas corojo

Taboo Dominican maduro


----------



## smh0768

La Aurora Sapphire with Paulaner Hefeweizen last night. mmmmm...


----------



## zion698

Had a Exile last night and a Cabiguan this morning.


----------



## iloveclmore

I had an Ashton Heritage Puro Sol. I was very underwhelmed.


----------



## MaduroSmoke

Oliva grand maduro.........:dribble:

to celebrate my first cigar bomb:biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites

Had a Tat P2.. very nice smoke... needed some age though.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I had the Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte that I've been holding on to since 2006. Very nice and spicy at the beginning. The bf had a Montecristo Media Noche, which he didn't care for (he's so in love with the CAO Maduros).


----------



## zion698

AF 8-5-8 maduro.


----------



## Humidor Minister

Just finished a Camacho Robusto Delux in the shop. This cigar is cheap and decent. I really like a good cigar while I'm wood working.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

This is what I smoked yesterday. Had a Camacho Maduro and an Aurto Fuente


----------



## happy1

some kind of Ashton Connie I got a couple years ago


----------



## lenivar-cl

Puros Indios Viejo..


----------



## Ceedee

Having a really nice mild cigar with coffee - a Ted's Made By Hand CT. I really like this cigar. Pairs well with coffee and has lots of flavor and a wonderful aroma. Enjoying the heck out of it! 

CD


----------



## Redbeard

looks awesome chris!


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> looks awesome chris!


Tastes good too! 

CD


----------



## ssuriano

In the past few days I've had:
Liberty 07
Taboo Twist
Gurkah Black Dragon
Tatuaje Red


----------



## baba

Time for a Oliva Master Blend 3 churchill. What a great smoke. Gotta get some more.


----------



## JonDot

So far today:
Pepin JJ Maduro
Padron 1926 #2
Padilla 1932 Torp
Pepin Cuban Classic Robusto


----------



## MaduroSmoke

wow what a line up.....lucky you jon!!!I am having a Avo#5


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Illusione ~2~. Very tasty as with every Illusione. They never dissapoint or fail me!


----------



## happy1

Camacho Corojo with some Glenfiddich single malt


----------



## ezmoney5150

Played in a big buck scramble today. Can you believe we went -11 on a tough course and didn't win 1 skin?

Smoked 2 Flor de Oliva Presidente's on the course.

A 3 Siglos Gran Habano on the deck of the clubhouse.

Just finishing a LFD Double Ligero 600.


----------



## ssuriano

Had a Padron 1964 and a Diamond Crow Maximus tonight.


----------



## dinoa2

had a AF hemingway classic yesterday to finish off some yard work and some good football games, had forgotten what a good smoke this is


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking an Alec Bradley Tempus with afternoon java. Nice 

CD


----------



## Paint

La Gloria Cubana Series R and some Espresso coffee...O yea that was good!!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke

had a rocky patel olde world reserve!!!!!!:dribble:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Carlos Torano Silver Exodus. I forgot how good these smokes are! Very tasty. I wish I had another.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 pyramid and an Ashton maduro


----------



## mikejh-cl

rp edge sumatra-the only one i have, really enjoyed it, reminded me of the lgc serires r, very earthy and cocoa like


----------



## JohnR

I dug deep in the humi and pulled out a couple of decent cigars for a change. 

First up tonight was the new Illusione eccj. Right now, a Nestor Miranda Special Selection lancero.


----------



## matt3-cl

Just finished a Viaje. It's the first one I've had. It was pretty tasty for a medium bodied smoke IMHO.


----------



## sofaman

This afternoon I smoked a Padron Magnum Maduro that had a few years on it and it was 2 1/2 hours of heven!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior

Smoked an Isla Del Sol while watching the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Dept suit up in their SWAT gear and take down a fugitive from Virginia that was hiding out in the apartments in front of my condo. That was the most cops I've ever seen in one place out here. If this was back in New York it would be no big deal but out here it was.


----------



## baba

To day is my friday - I have 3 days off, so on the way home from work I wanted a special treat Opus X supper belocoso yum


----------



## tuelle

a vintage, cloth banded Oliva O torp. OMG. That was an amazing smoke all the way to a finger-burning nub.


----------



## ssuriano

Just finished a Habanos by Don Pepin, great smoke.


----------



## eggwhites

Just had a Man O War Robusto.... great some as usual. I can't wait 'til my other 5 show up =)


----------



## Robins Tobacco

currently smoking an ashton vsg sorcerer... very pleasant


----------



## zion698

Had a Sancho Panza Double Maduro this morning. It was great!!!


----------



## Bigfoot

Just finished a CAO gold robusto and just lit up a RASS from 03.


----------



## Matt257

Just lit up a Ashton VSG Corona Gorda


----------



## jdogg440

a cameroon NUB. Very good smoke. nice and smooth taste, ash hung on great, had about 1.5" of ash hanging for a good long time. Nice earthy taste very smooth, lots of smoke. Definatly recommend for a mild cigar.


----------



## Bigfoot

Just finished the RASS and now its time for a R&J Ex #4 from 04


----------



## zion698

jdogg440 said:


> a cameroon NUB. Very good smoke. nice and smooth taste, ash hung on great, had about 1.5" of ash hanging for a good long time. Nice earthy taste very smooth, lots of smoke. Definatly recommend for a mild cigar.


One of my favorite morning smokes.


----------



## Redbeard

man i dont know, probably a CI legends pepin


----------



## chinomalo

paddy 6000 maddy.. temp @ 74 with a breeze.. plenty of sun left, too..


----------



## roughrider-cl

DPG Black Label.


----------



## eggwhites

Just had my first Fumadores... excellent smoke. I like it a lot more than the Cuban Classic.


----------



## happy1

Pepin Cuban classic this am and a Bucanero Full Sail this evening


----------



## zion698

This morning's cigar a Padron 3000 natural is dedicated to my homie WarHorse.:redface:


----------



## chrisguinther

This weekend I smoked the regular release of the H. Upmann Magnum 50 and a Montecristo #2. Yesterday I smoked a Ramon Allones Eminencia (Swiss release). Today I smoked an 00 H. Upmann Corona. The corona was the best of the four.


----------



## Bigfoot

halfway thru an Ashton Cabinet from 97


----------



## Robins Tobacco

Yeah those series R are very good. I have a few waiting for customers here to ha. I am smoking a Padilla Miami Torpedo. Great draw, sweet at times (probably because I just ate Indian food), nutty and earthy tones as well. Very pleasant smoke.


----------



## ngetal

so, tonight I took the plunge, and pulled out that very tasty looking Don Francisco Bohemio (corojo) that Lew had sent me - went rather nicely with MCAUSLAN Apricot Wheat Ale - moderately spicy throughout but never harsh - finally had to put it down when it was burning my fingers :mumbles:

a damned fine cigar, and I look forward to trying out the maduros (and getting more)  
thanks again Lew!


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a Camacho 1962. Pretty good. Tons of flavor.


----------



## jdogg440

a friggin hellova smoke. Kristoff Maduro. Damn, what a great cigar. probably tops my list of the small, but growing, list of cigars i have tried. Great amount of smoke, wonderful finish, nice cocoa hints, bit of toasted flavor, little bit of woodys flavors as well.
Damn, thats all i can say.


----------



## kenstogie-cl

HDM Excaliber Mad, box pressed 50x6" I think it's a toro.


----------



## Lighthouse

Perfect Fall night for a DPG JJ Series - and a great stick for a quiet walk around the subdivision a few times.


----------



## ngetal

tried out that damaged Bolivar from the Cohiba box pass - lost some wrapper around the head  
started slow, but it finished off rather nice  went well with some 'canadian port'


----------



## Redbeard

Don Pepin Garcia Tabacos Baez


----------



## lenivar-cl

Last night ia had a LFD, Double Ligero Lancero,.....Life is Sweet......


----------



## Ceedee

... a Casa Torano Churchill. Love this mild and mellow smoke - nice aroma too!

CD


----------



## baba

Had a treat today. Opus X super belocoso. It was one of the best opus x that I have ever tried. If there are cigars in heaven, these will be there. maybe even god smokes these.


----------



## zion698

Had a Hoyo De Tradicion this morning. Very underated smoke, not one you hear about. Nonetheless, its an unbelieve smoke in IMO for the price. Great construction, great burn, great draw and bold tasty flavors throughout.


----------



## jdogg440

another great cigar!!!! Romeo Y Julieta Aniversario  great smoke, mild bodied, great cedar/peppery/leather taste. not a ton of smoke, but a great finish and just all around great smoke.


----------



## Redbeard

i am smoking my first Man O' War !! and its great !!


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> i am smoking my first Man O' War !! and its great !!


Nice Chad that sounds awesome!

Me, I just sparked up a La Riqueza #2. Loving it... :biggrin:

CD


----------



## baba

Time for a Tatuaje conoju 03 - It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Camacho Junior

Acid Liquid....I was lighting up as I was walking out of the office


----------



## Redbeard

Ceedee said:


> Nice Chad that sounds awesome!
> 
> Me, I just sparked up a La Riqueza #2. Loving it... :biggrin:
> 
> CD


awesome !! i still need to go buy a la riqeza !! they have em up the street, but i keep walking out with illusiones hahah.
im pairing my Man O' War with arrogant bastard ale, very nice combo !!


----------



## Ceedee

redbeard said:


> awesome !! i still need to go buy a la riqeza !! they have em up the street, but i keep walking out with illusiones hahah.
> im pairing my Man O' War with arrogant bastard ale, very nice combo !!


HA, you sound just like me man. Must be the brotherhood of the Red Beard - we think alike! 

LOVE the Arrogant Bastard. LOVE IT!

CD


----------



## Ceedee

baba said:


> Time for a Tatuaje conoju 03 - It doesn't get any better than that.


Damn BABA, that's awesome!

CD


----------



## Redbeard

Ceedee said:


> HA, you sound just like me man. Must be the brotherhood of the Red Beard - we think alike!
> 
> LOVE the Arrogant Bastard. LOVE IT!
> 
> CD


oh yeah!!! its a redbeard thing hehe, have you had the oak aged A.B ??? i need to grab one this weekend...i just finished my AB and now im drinking this Samuel Adams Hallertan Imperial Pilsner '' an intense hop exerience '' , this is my first one and im in LLLLOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEE....have you had this ??
not tring to hijack the thread tho heheh


----------



## ngetal

LIVE Red 

tasty, but a lot of problems with flaking wrapper and such, since it was damaged in shipping


----------



## Doogie

did you check the band. some bands were upsidedown



ngetal said:


> LIVE Red
> 
> tasty, but a lot of problems with flaking wrapper and such, since it was damaged in shipping


----------



## zion698

About to spark up a DPG Cuban Classic.


----------



## Armenian

Smoking a Fumeaores right now with a Pibb Zero. I had a 5 Vegas gold this morning with coffee.


----------



## righton727

RP Vintage 1990 ... the box press is great


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Thursday evening I had the Oliva Serie G and today (Friday evening) I had the RP Sun Grown. RP is usually hit and miss with me, but the SG was right on target this evening. I smoked a lancero Oliva a few months ago (I haven't smoked Oliva in years) and I forgot how good Oliva is.


----------



## ngetal

Doogie said:


> ngetal said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIVE Red
> tasty, but a lot of problems with flaking wrapper and such, since it was damaged in shipping
> 
> 
> 
> did you check the band. some bands were upsidedown
Click to expand...

yep, wasn't a problem with having it upside down  it didn't unravel on me - there was extensive damage to the wrapper around the head, presumably from jostling while in transit. didn't quite clear the break when I clipped it, so I was spitting out little bits of wrapper for a while.

next one will be better with any luck - none of the others were anywhere near as bad as this one, and hardly worth getting all worked up over one stick


----------



## baba

Time for a Tatuaje Conoju 03 - nice way to end the day

Thanks for the mention CD - looks like we have the same taste in cigars.


----------



## baba

vivalanation734 said:


> Just had my first Fumadores... excellent smoke. I like it a lot more than the Cuban Classic.


The Fumadores is an amazing cigar for the money. you can't beat it.


----------



## zion698

Anjanettea said:


> Thursday evening I had the Oliva Serie G and today (Friday evening) I had the RP Sun Grown. RP is usually hit and miss with me, but the SG was right on target this evening. I smoked a lancero Oliva a few months ago (I haven't smoked Oliva in years) and I forgot how good Oliva is.


You may need to reacquaint yourself with the Oliva line then. They have a ton of good smokes ... especially the G and V serie. Can't beat the prices either.


----------



## mhlatke

Tonight was one of my regulars - Gurkha Fuerte XO - great flavor, easy draw, tons of smoke, medium/full strength - just a great smoke.


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking an Ashton Cabinet robusto. Nice cigar to have on a cool morning (afternoon  ) with coffee. Hope everyone else has a great weekend! 

Peace,

CD


----------



## zion698

Ceedee said:


> Smoking an Ashton Cabinet robusto. Nice cigar to have on a cool morning (afternoon  ) with coffee. Hope everyone else has a great weekend!
> 
> Peace,
> 
> CD


CeeDee looks like you have all the tools. Stinky? ... Check! Ronson? ... Check! Palio? .... Check! :lol:


----------



## CHBIV

RP Decade Toro, Cubao #5, 601 Red, well see what comes next.


----------



## Redbeard

my original plan was to smoke a tatuaje..but my Don Franciso changed those plans, when i got the mail and a 5er was awaiting me !
looks like a DF corojo Knot .....and some cold cold ipa


----------



## ngetal

topped off my afternoon with a Padilla Miami


----------



## MaduroSmoke

earlier i smoked a partagas bravo maduro.......:dribble:.........And tonight i am gonna smoke my live red

p.s. check my bravo thread...it was amazing!!!


----------



## dmoby

The other day an El Triumphador Lancero thas was good, tonight a HL.


----------



## dinoa2

WVU won, Michigan lost ( sorry guys dont hate the school, just their coach) and had a cusano dsg


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I'm having an extremely small Tatuaje with a glass of Flor de Cana rum.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

zion698 said:


> You may need to reacquaint yourself with the Oliva line then. They have a ton of good smokes ... especially the G and V serie. Can't beat the prices either.


I stopped by Barclay Rex (NYC) this afternoon and saw all the Olivas and how inexpensive they are. Of course, I wanted to try a new cigar, so I bought a La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial and La Riqueza. Hopefully, they are both good cigars (to me).


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

RP Summer Collection - I was really surprised. It was so good I nubed it. Its been awhile since I have had such a good RP! Wish I could find more of this one!!!


----------



## zion698

Had a RP Decade and a Oliva Serie V (thanks SmokinJ) at a great herf.


----------



## Jcaprell

Smoking a personal blend from a buddy on anther (unrelated) forum in a lancero. Great smoke. Everyone should check out Warpedcigars.


----------



## eggwhites

Pepin JJ Maduro

Yum.


----------



## sofaman

Last night I smoked my first Tat East Coast and it was dam good!!!


----------



## Ceedee

zion698 said:


> CeeDee looks like you have all the tools. Stinky? ... Check! Ronson? ... Check! Palio? .... Check! :lol:


:lol: Ha! Well bro, I'm just a squirrel... It's hard keeping up with all you botl's/sotl's 

Last night I had an amazing Montecristo #3 from that island south of Miami. I nubbed the hell outta that stick I tell you. Been sitting for 2 years now. Spectacular! Julie and I had gone out to Matthew's Ale House to hang out with some close friends here in Chlt. I shared a La Riqueza with a buddy of mine and he loved it (doesn't everyone?). We drank Spaten Oktoberfest and laughed like idiots all night. That was a great evening! 

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Tatuaje Havana VI with a cuppa Joe. Lovely morning here in Charlotte 

CD


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking a Partagas Serie du Connoiseur #3; an absolutely great smoke with the Partagas spice but very smooth.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Cubao #5


----------



## ngetal

this afternoon - Victor Sinclair Bohemian Original Ginsburg

and after dinner, I jumped on board one of those spanky DF Maduros that Lew sent me - quite nice, lots more spicy than the Knot Corojo I tried the other day


----------



## happy1

Had a LFD Coronado and Camacho corojo 10th anny


----------



## Woodson

An Anejos 77 Shark on the porch playing a little online poker...


Hope you fellas are doing well!


----------



## Smoke 'em All

Smokin' my first Illusione. CG4. May have to add this one to my wish list. Great smoke!


----------



## Andex

Smoked the Escencia that came as a bonus cigar from the Dogwatch Cigar Club. Enjoyed it completely


----------



## Andex

ooops meant to say Esencia


----------



## dmoby

smoked 2 Camacho Scorpions- prety good cigar


----------



## AshKicker

This evening I had the pleasure of smoking my first Alec Bradley! It was the Harvest Selection, so it wasn't too full bodied for me, but OMG the flavor was wonderful!! I think I need to buy some of those!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Mmm...CAO MX2 totally hit the spot last night!


----------



## Dan-cl

well i think a RYJ annaversario will do it , i filled up my GARJAR so im gna cash that out and go pick some smokes up


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked an hoyo des dieux and a La Riqueza No. 5. Did I mention I like the La Riqueza?
:biggrin:


----------



## Paint

Exile Churchill...Like it so far,half way down...


----------



## Woodson

Ghurka Warrior Legend


----------



## tuelle

LFD Double Ligero Chiselito. Delicious...


----------



## ngetal

out in the yard this afternoon, so I tried out an Aspira Corojo that I got in a bomb (or somewhere?) - not bad at all...

ended up with none this evening though


----------



## iloveclmore

I had a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle. Good flavor, bad burn.


----------



## JohnR

Personally, I like the smaller ring gauge 5 Vegas Miami. My theory is you get a little more wrapper flavor from the smaller ones. 

Tonight I am un-clenching with a Flor de Oliva Corojo torpedo. Not bad at all.


----------



## Humidor Minister

My BIL and I smoked a couple NUb Habanos' tonight. All I can say is YYYUUUMMM YUUUMMM YUM.:dribble:


----------



## zion698

Had a AF Don Carlos belicoso this morning. Great smoke!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl

I am thinking about a Gran Habano Connecticut. Got a couple in a sampler and it seemed like it might make a good morning smoke.


----------



## baba

got together with a couple of bolts and smoked a Opus X super belocoso. Great cigar. Great friends to share time and cigars with.


----------



## ngetal

sampled my first lancero tonight - a nice La Flor Double Ligero... was kinda apprehensive about it - I'd only had one Double Ligero before that, and found that although it was good that it was way too powerful for me. 

this wasn't quite so potent, but still confirmed my initial view - DLs are still beyond me for now... maybe I'll grow into them at some point later...

but hey... at least I got to exercise the ForresTray :biggrin:


----------



## smh0768

started to have my first viaje tonight...horribly disappointed. the first inch took me drawing on it every 20-30 seconds, very strongly, to keep it lit. burn was horrid. draw was tighter than a duck's ass. i think i'd have had better success with the ole "softball through a waterhose." after the difficulties of the first bit, which took almost an hour, i gave up on the damn thing.

someone please tell me they've had better experiences with these sticks.


----------



## mhlatke

LGC Serie R #6 maduro - never disappoints!


----------



## zion698

Had a 5 Vegas "A" (petit corona) this morning with the usually Black Dog coffee. Nice little smoke. It burned really slow.


----------



## shortstory5

Had a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo last night... Quite delicious.


----------



## Woodson

Having my last Oliva Serie V Torpedo now.... man, this is a great cigar...


----------



## Ceedee

That sounds pretty darn good Woodson. 

Me? Well, I'm having a NEW Camacho Legend Ario beli/torp. Nice flavor thus far and I noticed that when retro-haling through the nostrils and sinuses, that there is no real bite at all. Smooth as silk. Interesting, as this is supposed to be a bit more powerful shall we say. Different than the older versions I remember... So far, so good. Flavor is nice thus far, but I am hoping it builds a bit.

CD


----------



## sofaman

Tonight I am having Old Faithfull 601 Red Robusto!!!


----------



## baba

time for a La Aroura Cen Anos rubusto - what a great smoke, what a treat.


----------



## zion698

Had my first Fonseca Cubano Limitado tonight. I have to say it was disappointing. Draw, construction and burn was good. But it had a earthy, straw and a strong green tea taste throughout. Very edgy, no balance whatsoever. The finish was extremely dry to boot. For seven plus bucks not worth it. I may get one more to let sit for a year to see if it imporves.


----------



## zion698

Had a Por Larranga natural this morning. I don't smoke mild cigars often, but it was very nice. Great flavors, very creamy and smooth.


----------



## ngetal

today, I got to sample a Padilla Edicion Especial 2006 - better than very nice! 
finished off my evening with a rather spanky DF Maduro robusto


----------



## zion698

Had a Martinez Gold Series ... good construction, draw and burn. Flavors were okay, but nothing to write home about. Pretty average smoke.


----------



## Camacho Junior

Had a CAO Bella Vanilla after work and I just finished an ACID Liquid. I might finish my night with either a Pirates Gold or my Rocky Patel Summer Collection. Depends if I'm gonna drink tonight or not.


----------



## Ceedee

Going to make some coffee. Going to have a Fuente Short Story. It's that type of Saturday morning 

CD


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

My 1st 601. A 601 Red Robusto. I enjoyed it alot. Im glad I got a few more.


----------



## Woodson

First La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero...

Go RAYS!


----------



## zion698

Had Box Pressed CAO Brazilia tonight ... I love box pressed cigars.


----------



## Doogie

RP dbl maduro


----------



## Paint

Torano 1916 Not my fav from them but it is alright...


----------



## SMOKE20

Montecristo White Label, Robusto. Good but not really my cup of tea


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I'm smoking an Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #2. It still has a grassy undertone but nice hints of Kenya AA coffee.


----------



## Raybird

Today seemed right for the new Perdomo Patriarch Maduro torpedo in my humi - geez, what a fine cigar it is! I would recommend this one to any maduro fan.


----------



## righton727

Today I am smoking a Perdomo Lot 23 torpedo


----------



## happy1

Blue label and Bahia blu


----------



## smokin'Jef

A nice start with a 5 Vegas Gold torp!:smokin:

:flypig::llama::flypig::llama::flypig::llama:


----------



## mhlatke

Just finished a 5 Vegas red label - a good, reliable, consistent smoke.


----------



## SMOKE20

Had a Cohiba Red dot churchhill today. it was a great smooth smoke allt he way through. Not to much complexion, very mild spice. But good smoke


----------



## jitzy

I had the J. Fuego 777 today instead of a ainkiller:


----------



## Chuffy

Had a RP Sun Grown Toro last night. Nice.


----------



## Coop D

I had a Cohiba red dot this morning that was extremly tight with the pull. If it doesn't rain, and my work stays slow... I brough a Gran Habano Con. to work to try.


----------



## SMOKE20

been wanting to try ther connecticut in that line. I love the others but never have been a huge fan of that type of wrapper. I guess i will have to give it a try


----------



## happy1

Jose Piedra


----------



## Paint

Torano Exodus 1959 Silver,Robusto....I love these great cigars and priced good also...


----------



## cruisin66stang

EO601 Blue (Maduro) and Diamond Crown Maximum. Both great cigars.


----------



## righton727

Siglo I last night


----------



## Redbeard

smoking a G.A.R. right now...so far...not impressed , sorry


----------



## happy1

Smoke a La Riqueza last night and H Upman this am


----------



## agctribefan

Last night smoked and Oliva G Maddie. Love these cigars.


----------



## gary106334-cl

I just finished a Joya De Nicaragua Antano Churchill. Great cigar. :thumb:


----------



## iloveclmore

Trinidad 100th Anny. Pretty darn good. Not much complexity, but the flavor was pretty good overall, so I didn't mind.


----------



## Redbeard

blllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## happy1

redbeard said:


> im about to put this GAR out...i dont like it...not my tastes


I wasn't overly impressed with the 1 I had


----------



## Redbeard

happy1 said:


> I wasn't overly impressed with the 1 I had


blllllllllllllllllllllllaaah


----------



## happy1

redbeard said:


> im quite unimpressed


Drink more :lol:


----------



## Coop D

Just got done smoking a Gran Habano Conneticut #1

reminded me a lot of a 5 Vegas Gold. Good mild smoke


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Last night I had my 1st Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro (6" x 52).
It was mighty tasty.


----------



## Coop D

those are good


----------



## SMOKE20

WillieDiesel said:


> Last night I had my 1st Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro (6" x 52).
> It was mighty tasty.


A great go to cigar for me. let it sit for a while and it gets better


----------



## baba

Time for an A.Fuente King B. Great smoke for the money


----------



## SmoknTaz

RP American Market Robusto Natural, not very impressed with this one.


----------



## mhlatke

Illusione CG4 - getting more and more into this brand.


----------



## Wideboy

Today a Fonseca Habana Seleccion. Not a bad smoke. And a personal favorite Padron 1926! Yum


----------



## drac

Smoked 2 tatuaje Gran Cojonu, 2 Tatuaje Monster Series Frank, 1 Cruzado Domenicos, 1 Illusione HL


----------



## ssuriano

Had a Nub Connecticut during my break from classes, and a RyJ 1875 tonight.


----------



## gary106334-cl

Smoking a La Riqueza by Tatuaje #2 as I type. Pretty good cigar.


----------



## happy1

Had my 1st Cubao and a Bahia Blu


----------



## chinomalo

Smoked a Vegas Robaina gifted to me by Baba!!

Very elegant smoke at that!! Thanks Bill!!


----------



## agctribefan

Had a nice CAO Italia


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Last night I smoked a 5 Vegas Gold. I thought it was BLAH! It had a very tight draw. For me it was to bland.


----------



## mark in kc

Tried my first Casa Magna. Great draw and construction.


----------



## stocksncigars

*Alec Bradley Tempus*

My work day is winding down, and hopefully the markets remain higher by triple digits.....If so I will visiting my tobacconist, Stanley Pappas Cigars in Greenwood Village Colorado, for an Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova.

oh, what joy!


----------



## agctribefan

Just had a Diamond Crown. Wow what a good cigar. Nice and smooth. Amazing. Followed that up with a Partagas Spanish Rosado. Should have had another Diamond Crown.


----------



## SMOKE20

I am gonna try and get out to get a Oliva Serie G natural in tonight. 

I want to try those cruzados


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I finally had my Man O' War. It was ok. I was smoking the cigar outside, and really couldn't get the full flavor of the cigar. I have another one in the humi that was gifted me, so I'll hold on to that one to see if I really like the cigar.

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## jitzy

had the Monster today. It was only ok if you consider freakin awesome ok


----------



## smokinj

jitzy said:


> had the Monster today. It was only ok if you consider freakin awesome ok


I'm offically jealous:nod:


----------



## agctribefan

I had a gurkha Centurian. I liked it a lot, cept for at the very end it had some wrapper issues. Right before I was going to but it out, so it didn't bother me too much.


----------



## jitzy

I had one of the new Padilia Miami's and have to say what an outstanding cigar I  love them


----------



## Redbeard

smoked the Illusione ~hl~ mild , but very nice !


----------



## SMOKE20

I will smoke a perdomo reserve maduro tonight. Gonna be a great smoke. I cant wait


----------



## Coop D

I am thinking a Perdomo Habano Maduro tonight after I take the wife out to dinner.

hopefully the rain holds off


----------



## Redbeard

SMOKE20 said:


> I will smoke a perdomo reserve maduro tonight. Gonna be a great smoke. I cant wait


is this the lot 23?


----------



## baba

Time for a Oliva V lancero. I feel very fortunate to have cigars like this in my humi


----------



## GreySmoke

Had my first Oliva V Maduro. Fantastic first 2/3's then got a little ripe. Needed to purg it a couple of times. May need a little humi time... But the 1st third was fantastic, rich full coffee, chocolate, tobacco flavor burn was perfect ash held for 1" or so. These are gonna be good!!!


----------



## cruisin66stang

Had my first Aganese Uno. It was a very good cigar with great draw and a smooth rich flavor. The prelight aroma was a very pleasing coffee smell. I paired this with a Lagavulin 16 scotch which was also great.


----------



## ssuriano

Fonseca Series F


----------



## mark in kc

I had my first Illusione MK and it will not be my last.


----------



## SMOKE20

SMOKE20 said:


> I will smoke a perdomo reserve maduro tonight. Gonna be a great smoke. I cant wait


didnt get the perdomo reserve, i did have a DPG Cuban Classic in robusto.

The 2nd one i had. The first one was not the best but the 2nd was real good. Something I could smoke all the time. A great stick

I got to smoke a perdomo 2 maduro this morning with a cup of coffee. A great way to start the day. Real good smoke


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a very nice A. Pontillo Paragon Robusto Grande Maduro with some nice coffee this morning. A wonderful combo - the stick has about a year and a half aging on it so it's damn smooth. Little bit of nic to it but like I said, smooth...

A good start to this fine Sunday afternoon.

CD


----------



## KazzTheMurse

Today I smoked a Indian Tabac Fire, which was aged a year and about 3 months, and was plumed in my humidor. 


It was amazing.


----------



## Lighthouse

Had something completely off the radar for a long time - a Bahiba pyramide. I have let this stick sit for about a year and a half. It offered decent flavor, LOTS of smoke and was pleasant enough all the way - although a mild to medium. It's made by the folks at Graycliff, and I was surprised at how good it was from when I first got them.


----------



## agctribefan

I had my first tatuaje today.


----------



## KazzTheMurse

it probably wont be your last :thumb:


----------



## workinonit50

Graycliff 1666 - one of my favs


----------



## workinonit50

Now a Romeo y Julieta 1875.


----------



## Humidor Minister

RP fusion MM if candidate "A" wins, Dog Rocket if candidate "B" wins:fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## KazzTheMurse

last night I had another Ancient Warrior. 

I cant get enough of them. I might have to invest in a box!

I have to write a research paper tonight, so looks like I'll be bringing the laptop to the B&M while smoking a, you guessed it, Ancient Warrior!


----------



## iloveclmore

Last night I fired up a Tatuaje Reserva J21. Darn good, though the wrapper cracked about 1/4 way in. I powered through it, and it didn't seem to affect it much.


----------



## workinonit50

Perdomo Edicion de Silvio


----------



## Raybird

Last night's Oliva Serie V belicoso was followed by this am's Edge Lite


----------



## El Lechero

Tonight I'm enjoying a LFD El Jocko while watching NCIS. The house is empty for a few hours. Life is good.


----------



## agctribefan

just had a CAO Brazilia Box Press


----------



## Patrick B

Just had a Nub 464 Cammie. Yum. Might have another if work slows down tonight...


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Last night I had a Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 Glorioso.


----------



## KazzTheMurse

Had a CAO MX2 and now a CAO Criollo.

Im on a weird CAO trend today.

loved the MX2... kinda okay on the criollo.


----------



## agctribefan

Just had a Camacho 1962 perfecto while walking the dogs. Didn't really like it that much. Got better the further down it got, but never really tasted good.


----------



## Toasted Coastie

Just finished up a Cabaiguan Guapo Maduro, and it was good. Smoked it in the almost completed ****** Shanty, drinking a Corona Light (still melting pounds away, got to be careful), listening to Metallica's garage days re-revisited...


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I finally decided to smoke one of the Angel 100% 1961 I won on the Devil site not so long ago. I really enjoy these cigars and I might as well smoke a few before I give them all away.


----------



## baba

Time for a Ghurka Regent. Good cigar at a good price. ($2.80 at the devel site)


----------



## ssuriano

Mac 1968, it's meh at best. It has some spice to it, but the draw is far too tight.


----------



## Coop D

Thinking an Mx2 when I get out of work, but a nub Cami sounds good too!


----------



## ssuriano

Padron 4000 Maduro


----------



## jam

I am smoking a CAO America Very good smoke


----------



## Camacho Junior

Indian Tabac Limited Reserve. My first Indian Tabac cigar. I here they are good. I like Rocky Patel cigars so I'm a give it a shot.


----------



## ssuriano

On to cigar number two, it's been that kind of day. Man O' War.


----------



## JonDot

Started off with a Godfather White,then the Godfather Yellow,then the Godfather Red.Stopped & ordered about 65 Godfathers,then finished up with a Oliva V Maduro.Today was a great day!


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl

tat black 
VSG enchantment
padron magnum from 2004 yummy
anejo shark

today was a good day


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

I had a Cabaiguan earlier and now the RP Summer Collection (both with Flor de Cana rum). The Cabaiguan was great!!! I guess I do like Pepin after all. The Summer Collection smells really good.


----------



## mark in kc

Smoked a Sancho Panza and my last Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Las night I had a Perdomo Reserve Sungrown ’E’. The draw was pretty tight but very tasty nonetheless.


----------



## Raybird

here it was the RP Olde World Reserve Maduro, lancero format-geez what a great smoke!


----------



## Patrick B

Had a Padron Maduro today for the first time.I think I like the X000 series and the Londres more. Gotta try some more.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl

Oliva V and some Captn & Coke.


----------



## wlscwrstlr133

Cabaiguan guapo 46


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked an Oliva Serie V Maduro Torpedo and a Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto.


----------



## agctribefan

I had a RP double Maduro and a Oliva Serie G


----------



## Patrick B

Going with a Don Pepin "Cuban Classic" I have left over from a tasting last week. I had one at the tasting and it was a bit rich for my tastes. My buddy gave me his that he didn't smoke so I'm going to give it another go round. I'm trying to sample many different tastes and develop a better palate for this hobby.


----------



## Patrick B

Much nicer this time around. This is probably my first giving a cigar another try and liking it. Weird. What gives??


----------



## Redbeard

Patrick B said:


> Much nicer this time around. This is probably my first giving a cigar another try and liking it. Weird. What gives??


they are an awesome smoke !!!


----------



## workinonit50

CAO Black - good start to the day


----------



## mhlatke

I lit up a little Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo (might have been from CigarFest - I know I didn't buy it) on the way to work today - and it was out the car window in 10 minutes. It just had an awful taste, very harsh. First stick that I've dumped in a while.

On a positive note, construction was decent, draw was good, band was nice - just the actual smoking sucked!


----------



## JonDot

Started out with an Esencia LTD 2008 Robusto,broke into a box of Padron 2000 maduro's that I have had resting for almost a year.These only get better with age.


----------



## workinonit50

Gurkha - dos capas enigma. OK at best


----------



## agctribefan

Just had a CAO Criollo. First CAO that I didn't really like. Flavor wasn't my cup of tea. Draw was real tight too. Just didn't enjoy it like other CAO cigars. And mhlatke, I hate the Victor Sinclair Triple corojo also. One of the worst tasting cigars i have ever had.


----------



## mhlatke

agctribefan said:


> And mhlatke, I hate the Victor Sinclair Triple corojo also. One of the worst tasting cigars i have ever had.


Too bad - I had a couple left that I was gonna send your way! :lol:


----------



## shroom91

i my way to work i enjoy a taboo cigar


----------



## wlscwrstlr133

today i had a tatuaje havana IV angeles, tatuaje regios, illusione cg4, and a don pepin black label while i was helping out in the store


----------



## apstenzel07

Today i had a Victor Sinclair Bohemian Torpedo! Wonderful smoke, very complex.


----------



## workinonit50

Trinidad dr.


----------



## KazzTheMurse

yesterday I had a CAO Gold Maduro.


it was okay...


----------



## Patrick B

I had an Oliva G with a nice glass of Woodford's Reserve. Yum on both accounts. My first (and won't be the last) smoke and bourbon pairing.


----------



## Raybird

Man O' War corona and a good cup of coffee (Sumatra)


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Flor de Oliva Churchill with Minute Maid fruit punch. It was so dang on tasty.


----------



## wlscwrstlr133

today i had a tatuaje unicos, torano exodus 1959 torpedo, and a san cristobal clasico they were all very tasty


----------



## CHRIS7891011

I smoked my first Oliva V Maduro! I nubbed it.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nub Connie 464, delicious but quite different than the first one I had.


----------



## mhlatke

CAO Italia torp this morning - almost forgot how tasty these are. My first preference is still the Brazilia but these are a very nice change.


----------



## Raybird

I'm about to fire up a Los Blancos Sumatra (toro) and take a break...


----------



## alanf

Raybird said:


> I'm about to fire up a Los Blancos Sumatra (toro) and take a break...


This is my favorite Los Blancos. Enjoy!


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked an Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos EL 07. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Coop D

I have liked the Hoyo's I have smoked. I just picked up a Dark Sumatra that I can't wait to light


----------



## Redbeard

dont know what yet for all of them..
but im going to smoke this Old/original Camacho Diploma courtesy of greysmoke !


----------



## Tampadave

Today is a good day, payday:leph:, 82 degrees:rockon:. windy. Went to my c-gar shop, picked up 4 RP Edge Maddy Torps. Smoked 1 on my way to St. Pete:smoke2:. Got a haircut, went to my physical Therapy appointment. Then to my C-gar shop in St. Pete. Picked up a Nub Cubano and a RP Autumn Collection. 
Then I went to a new Sub Shop a friend told me about. Got a footlong Cuban for $8. This thing was HUGE it had to have 5# of meat on it. Could only eat 1/2 :hungry:. Got to work an hour early, broke out the Nub and enjoyed it immensely:cowboyic9:. No work tomorrow, 830am leaving the house with a nice cup of cuban coffee :tea: and a Java for the drive into Ybor for the CIGAR HERITYAGE FESTIVAL !!!!!!!! :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## agctribefan

Coop D said:


> I have liked the Hoyo's I have smoked. I just picked up a Dark Sumatra that I can't wait to light


The Dark Sumatra is one of my favs. Recently picked up 4 for the price of 3 of the media noche. Great deal.

BTW I had an Oliva V last night. Another great cigar.


----------



## tuelle

Fuente PC Maduro from a fresh box right off the truck. Delicious and it lasted a lot longer than most of the PCs I've had of late.


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl

Illusione MK
Padron 40th anni
Ashton VSG wizard

good day


----------



## Tiali

Well so far today have had 

Perdomo 10th anni maduro
RP Renaissance 

good day all.


----------



## smokin'Jef

CAO MX2 - such a great smoke...:Cry: ...but it was my last one...
Looks like a visit to the 
Ol' cigar shoppe will be in order soon:smoke2: :car:m :madgrin:


----------



## Tiali

Outside smoking a Man O War torp and having a Sam Adams October Fest.


Night all.


----------



## Ceedee

Decided to go with an old standby... the Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Chief. Smooth and just creamy enough. A decent wakeup to my forlorne tastebuds! 

CD


----------



## Camacho Junior

Flor De Todo Maduro by Rolando Reyes Sr. Smooth, lots of smoke and sweet taste on the palate. I might smoke an Indian Tabac Ltd Reserve if I can keep my wife from looking for me.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Last night I had a 5 Vegas Classic Corona, very tasty.


----------



## agctribefan

Last night I had a Padilla '68. Not bad. Had a lot of smoke which I like.


----------



## Redbeard

smoking a don francisco corona gorda !! corojo baby


----------



## wlscwrstlr133

smoked a tatuaje gran cojonu, don pepin garcia serie jj maduro, cuban cohiba Espléndido yesterday so it wasnt a bad day


----------



## mhlatke

Just a Perdomo Cuban Parejo today - good regular smoke.


----------



## Patrick B

I went to a Oliva & Nub tasting. Smoked a Nub 466 Habano, a huge Oliva G, and an Oliva O. Have plenty of leftovers still and I also bought a Series V for $5. And to top it off, hit twice during the raffle and won an Oliva golf shirt and a killer Oliva 6 pack sampler. Great night!


----------



## Ceedee

Decided to go with a Gran Habano CT #1 tonight. As far as mild CT smokes go, this is one of my faves. Smoooth and tasty after about a year's age in my humi 

CD


----------



## Camacho Junior

Yesterday I smoked a Cigar.com Brazilian Label. It was a friggin great smoke. Today I will try a Cigar.com Cameroon Label.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

A couple of hours ago I smoked a 5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan. Very tasty stick.


----------



## Ceedee

Having a wonderful 601 Green Label La Fuerza kindly gifted to me by Diana! An awesome smoke that has quickly become one of my true favorites!

CD


----------



## agctribefan

Just had a Punch Gran Puro in the freezing cold. Good smoke even if I can't feel my limbs.


----------



## SMOKE20

I will probably smoke a Blue Label Robusto, I have been wanting to give one a try for sometime now and I think tonight would be good for it.


----------



## Humidor Minister

Tonight it'll be 2 Don Francisco double wraps.


----------



## wlscwrstlr133

had an anejo no 46 the other day and i def wish these werent a limited release cigar it was very tasty


----------



## wlscwrstlr133

had an anejo no 46 the other day and i def wish these weren't a limited release cigar it was very tasty


----------



## KazzTheMurse

I had the new Defiance by Xikar today. It was an okay smoke. really peppery for the beginning of the cigar, and then it mellowed out.

I also had a Punch Magnum after that.


----------



## azpostal

Don Francisco Maduro great cigar and a CAO America a little disappointed but had been saving it for awhile


----------



## mhlatke

Brazilia Amazon this morning - always good!


----------



## Patrick B

Just had an Oliva O Maduro in the Robusto size at the driving range. Considering it's been really cold here lately it was doubly nice to have a nice smoke and whack some golf balls around. Very relaxed afterwards. Life is good!


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Last night I had a Fire by Indian Tabac Double Corona Corojo. I didnt like it very much. First off it was spongy and I had burn issues. I tossed it after about 20 minutes.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a fav last night while watching some movies on the TV - 5 Vegas Classic. So consistant and a solid smoke!


----------



## Denahue

Just finished a Trey Siglo awhile ago. Emmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## sodomanaz-cl

smokin'Jef said:


> Enjoyed a fav last night while watching some movies on the TV - 5 Vegas Classic. So consistant and a solid smoke!


Whoa, smoking the same thing right now! Mine is really tightly packed but is burning ok. Not my favorite cigar, but it's not bad at all.


----------



## mhlatke

Gurkha Warlord today - definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## Patrick B

Nub Habano 466 last night. Still a favorite of mine...


----------



## chrisguinther

I smoked two HdM Epicure No. 2's today....damn fine smoke, both from an 05 box.


----------



## sodomanaz-cl

Acid Deep Dish


----------



## Camacho Junior

I'm debating on smoking an Indian Tabac or a Cigar.com Brazilian Label. Maybe both.


----------



## mhlatke

Just lit up a DPG Serie JJ Maduro - nice!


----------



## KazzTheMurse

yesterday I had a Liga Privada No. 9 robusto and LOVED IT.


def. thinking about buying a box!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'll be smoking a Brazilia in the Lincoln Financial Field parking lot.


----------



## Patrick B

I just had an Oliva G Figurado sitting all by my lonesome in the park and relaxing. Now it's turkey time!


----------



## gary106334-cl

Tio Pepe. Damn good cigar for the money.


----------



## kenstogie-cl

KazzTheMurse said:


> yesterday I had a Liga Privada No. 9 robusto and LOVED IT.
> 
> def. thinking about buying a box!


Just bought 2 of them at HP and am letting them sit for a week or two but can't wait.

I had a RP vintage 92 PC and it was great as usual. Man they are good.


----------



## Camacho Junior

Smoked a CAO KarmaSutra after some turkey and cheese cake. Damn good Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ceedee

Smoking a San Cristobal beli after post-turkey day meal. What a wonderful cigar! :smoke2:

CD


----------



## mhlatke

Two Gurkha G3 shorties (from the tin), an old school Gurkha Ancient Warrior and a Doble Maduro - a nice way to recover from yesterday's feast!


----------



## Jcaprell

Ashton VSG tonight. Its pouring down rain.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ceedee said:


> Smoking a San Cristobal beli after post-turkey day meal. What a wonderful cigar! :smoke2:
> 
> CD


I'll say, especially in that size.

I just had a Chateau Real.


----------



## shroom91

kick back on the way to work with Gran Habano conn#1 not bad kinda mild


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I'm chilling with my first Cruzado, and though the draw's a little on the tight side, it's pretty good.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Gurkha Legend churchill


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Now I'm on to a Torano Exodus 1959 double corona


----------



## Mr.Erskine-cl

Recently had a Montecristo Media Noche. 

I will certainly have to give it another try because the flavor(s) didn't work so well for me, but then, neither did the Partagas Black the first time I tried it.

The coffee, licorice, and spice flavors came on in waves, and it finished very mildly, but they weren't working for me. However, the hint of a chocolatey after-taste was nice.

I will try it again, but I will need to have a few of my favs first..


----------



## Ceedee

El Cobre robusto with a big caraffe of dark roasted coffee! 

CD


----------



## SGT_Calle

(Last night) Started off with a RP Old Worlde Reserve Maduro followed by a Vigilante Maduro. Surprisingly nice combo. I LOVE the OWRs and thought I might not enjoy the Vigilante as much afterward but it proved to be a nice, lighter compliment. I <3 RP!!


----------



## SGT_Calle

Mr.Erskine said:


> Recently had a Montecristo Media Noche.
> 
> I will certainly have to give it another try because the flavor(s) didn't work so well for me, but then, neither did the Partagas Black the first time I tried it.
> 
> The coffee, licorice, and spice flavors came on in waves, and it finished very mildly, but they weren't working for me. However, the hint of a chocolatey after-taste was nice.
> 
> I will try it again, but I will need to have a few of my favs first..


I agree! The first one of these I had didn't impress me as much as I had hoped it would. But, since then I've had two or three more and enjoyed each one a bit more. Still not something I will make a "go-to" stick but nice on occasion.


----------



## agctribefan

Been away fgor the holiday, but over the break I had an Opus X power Ranger - Awesome smoke and my first Opus. I also had a San Cristobal after I pounded down some turkey. Then at a wedding I was given a macanudo by the groom - not my fav but couldn't say no to the groom. Overall it was a good weekend of smokes. Now I am sick and won't enjoy a nice cigar for a few days.


----------



## SGT_Calle

working on a Romeo & Julieta reserve Maduro, joined by my buddy Hitch enjoying a RP, one of the CI Signature Series. not a bad way to finish a day here in the desert.


----------



## Ceedee

Lit-up a Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero. A very nice smoke on this cold Charlotte night!

CD


----------



## Architeuthis

Ceedee said:


> Lit-up a Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero. A very nice smoke on this cold Charlotte night!
> 
> CD


Nice lancero... I might just ignite an Alec Bradley Tempus lancero... How long is this thread gonna hang around? <G>


----------



## Ceedee

architeuthis said:


> Nice lancero... I might just ignite an Alec Bradley Tempus lancero... How long is this thread gonna hang around? <G>


HA! Hey there Suiddy! That Tempus is a great lancero as well...

I'd say this thread will hang around until the Sun goes Red Giant on our asses. Until then, smoke 'em if you got 'em! 

CD


----------



## SGT_Calle

Rocky Patel Fusion DC. nice barber-pole-type wrapper. no a bad smoke.


----------



## Raybird

Fuente 858 maduro - been a while since I smoked one of these, still a good 'un!


----------



## Camacho Junior

Smoked a Cigar.com Brazilian Label Torpedo. Very good!!!!


----------



## chrisguinther

Today is a Cohiba Siglo VI from an 06 box. Still needs some time to rest.


----------



## Patrick B

Getting ready to fire up a Don Francisco Robusto Custom Blend. It will be my first DF.


----------



## Biyobe-cl

Well.. I finally got my long awaited promotion and I'm sitting back with a glass of Abelour (sp) Scotch and a Punch Rare Corojo to celebrate!!! It's been a long time coming and I'm happy to see it come to fruition. Life is starting to roll in the right direction


----------



## dinoa2

had a Fuente cuban bellicoso sungrown yesterday evening on the drive home. my first one of these and not the best environment (car) to test it but had good aroma, clean burn and a rich taste with a little bit of sweetness ( at least to me). glad I finally tried one and will look for more


----------



## Raybird

Yesterday I enjoyed a Fuente Hemingway Signature (great smoke!) and this am it was a Partagas Cinfuente. I've been smoking these "old school" stogies lately.


----------



## chrisguinther

Today I smoked a Cabaiguan Guapo...a very large ring guage with an excellent draw and flavor.


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying a very nice CAO Sopranos Soldier. It's mellowed quite nicely and I am really enjoying it right now! Thanks Bigfoot 

CD


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying a wonderful CAO Lx2 robusto. Lovely cigar with a bit of "ummph" and a nice leathery taste. Halfway done now and it's smoking superbly!

CD


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Perdomo Lot 23 churchill


----------



## KazzTheMurse

had a CAO LX2 earlier in the day. did not live up to the hype to me.


and of course, now smoking a Liga Privada No. 9


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

now i'm on to a Felipe Gregorio Icon Twain


----------



## Ceedee

Lit up a Padilla Hybrid while cleaning out the dog kennels this afternoon. Nice smoke. Burned very nicely even though I originally thought it was a bit dry. To my surprise, it was perfect at about 60% RH. Huh.

CD


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

my MNF smoke is a Padilla Series '68 toro. Go Bucs!


----------



## tuelle

Tonight was a CAO Italia Ciao. I wish I could find a box of these on sale...


----------



## Patrick B

I had a CAO Italia box press today. Better than I expected.


----------



## SGT_Calle

Started the day with a white label Montecristo, working a Graycliff 1666 now (mazo of 20 for $75 on CI). my smokin' buddy Hitch is having a Kuba Kuba Acid from Drew Estate. All is well here in Iraq.


----------



## DavidHM

I setup a new smoking room today and christened it with a RP Vintage '90 petit corona.


----------



## DavidHM

I setup a new smoking room today and christened it with a RP Vintage '90 petite corona.


----------



## Raybird

Today I fired up my first La Riquesa - wotta great smoke! The only thing I don't like is the $9 price tag, but you've got to treat yourself once in a while...


----------



## DavidHM

I just finished a Cuban Punch Coronation and I felt like a king!


----------



## KazzTheMurse

speaking of punch:

I enjoyed a punch Gran Puro today.

it was delicious


----------



## mountaineer98

I had one of the La Aroma de Cuba's by Don Pepin earlier today. It was the third or fourth time I have tried one of these in the robusto size. It was good cigar, but I don't think it is as good as some of his others. I keep trying everything that Pepin makes, but I keep going back to the black label Cuban Classic's.


----------



## sboyajian

Smoked an AVO XO today..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I just had my local shops final 2007 Camacho Liberty.


----------



## SGT_Calle

Had a great DPG My Father last night after our visit from the Commander in Chief. Awesome cigar to finish out a pretty cool day. RP Vintage '92 in my pocket now for tonight.


----------



## Mr.Erskine-cl

I'm thinking that since it hit 70 in Delaware, I might just light up my Sosa Wavell this evening, and relax while watching traffic.


----------



## SGT_Calle

starting the day (it's 9:45 here) working on some audio stuff with my macbook and enjoying a nice Nub Connenticut. is this really work? lol. it's too good to be true.


----------



## mhlatke

Good start to my day - DPG Serie JJ on the way to work - nice and peppery.


----------



## tuelle

Camacho Corojo. I had forgotten how good these were.

Then my first crack at a Liga Privada No. 9. Man, this is a huge tasting cigar. Hit in the face, but not harsh at all, and then a nice settling into spectacular flavors. The draw was a little tight for my liking, but this is an excellent smoke. Can't really afford to smoke these too regularly unless I find a sale.


----------



## SGT_Calle

Oooh, i like the JJ! I'd really like to try the paired maduro JJ. Maybe next order from CI, lol. Going to have an Arutro Fuente Anejo tonight. Was saving it but what the heck. Just feels right to smoke it tonight, not sure why.


----------



## SGT_Calle

A great Butera Royal Vintage Dorado 652 for lunch. Haven't had one of these in almost ten years. Absolutely great, despite a rupture in the wrapper. :Cry: Very sad looking but still solid. Maybe a 5 Vegas Series A after dinner tonight... jury is still out.


----------



## Giancarlo-cl

*Power Double C, best cigar I've ever smoked!*

This is truly an outstanding cigar, from the beginning I got just the right mix of flavors, earthy cubanesque and spicy.
Last third is peppery but smooth.
Very even burning, great ash and draw

At Casafelipemiami.com Not only I got 10% off my purchase using the promotion code: power4golfers 
but I also received 6 Cigars for free and a thanks Note that I really appreciate, I'll be writing reviews about them pretty soon...


----------



## Giancarlo-cl

*i'll give it a 9/10*

Today i had a cigar called "Pelo de Oro perfecto" 
This is an outstanding cigar very smooth very even burning, and from the beginning I got just the right mix of flavors.

i got it with a 15% off using this code: privatediscount im not sure if it is still woking but you can give it a try,... ohhh and the website is casafelipemiami.com


----------



## SGT_Calle

having a Graycliff 1666 after a nice little Joyo de Nicaragua. my parter in crime, Hitch, is enjoying an Acid Extra Ordinary Larry. yumm is the word around the cigar table tonight!


----------



## Patrick B

Just got done enjoying a CAO LX2. Yum. I am taking several of these with me to Florida tomorrow.


----------



## ~Robbie~

Not a bad smoking day as we had our Holiday party tonight:

LFD Ligero Salomones
San Cristobal Maestro
La Aroma De Cuba E.E. #1
Ashton VSG Belicoso #1
Ashton ESG 22 Year Salute Torpedo

Now I'm just smoking my pipe. Quite long day...


----------



## Coop D

that's one nice smoking day Robbie!!! I wish I had a day like that!!!


----------



## Coop D

I shoveled snow last night and burned a 5 Vegas Classic since I knew it was going to get snowed on.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Yesterday morning I smoked a Taboo twist petit corona with a cup of coffee. I didnt enjoy it very much as I had burn issues and it kept going out. I'm not sure if it had anything with the cold weather.


----------



## Coop D

how cold Abel???

it was 22 degrees out last night in the Chicago area last night....


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Coop D said:


> how cold Abel???
> 
> it was 22 degrees out last night in the Chicago area last night....


Whats up Scott,

Last night is was 27 degrees in Lancaster. We managed to get about 5-6 inches of snow on wednesday. It doesnt snow very often in Lancaster so it was very exciting to see.


----------



## Coop D

WillieDiesel said:


> Whats up Scott,
> 
> Last night is was 27 degrees in Lancaster. We managed to get about 5-6 inches of snow on wednesday. It doesnt snow very often in Lancaster so it was very exciting to see.


27 is pretty cold in the CA:brick:

We have been getting hammered here with snow, rain one day, then last night we got some snow then a nice little Ice storm came through....

I barely got my car out of my driveway. Wheels were just spinning....


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Yeah, I guess people in CA arent used to the rain let alone a little snow. On wednesday when it snowed they shut down the freeway I use to get home. The only way home was by train. I left work @ 2pm and got home @ 8:30pm. It was NUTZ!!!


----------



## Coop D

I live 2 miles from my work luckily, but that commute took more then 45 mins the other night.... Wish I would have had a cigar to smoke in the car!!!


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl

Lucky! I drive about 45 miles one way but I find it difficult to smoke in the car because I have a stick shift and I'm in stop and go traffic.


----------



## Jcaprell

601 Red tonight. A very tasty smoke indeed.


----------



## Coop D

Gran Habano Corojo last night


----------



## Ceedee

Well, tonight I decided that I really wanted an iced coffee, being that it's pretty darn warm here in rainy Charlotte. Anyway, I paired it with a CAO Brazilia Box Press and DAMN is it a great combo! Loving it!!! 

CD


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Today I had a Perdomo Habano Connecticut and an Isla Del Sol.


----------



## Jcaprell

Tonight is a Joya de Nicaragua Antano


----------



## Patrick B

Hurray vacation! I brought a fat bag of cigars to get me through all this fishing, golfing, and hanging out in the sunshine during my Christmas trip to Florida. Yesterday was a beautifully sunny day with a high of 73 and I enjoyed a Padron 2000 Maduro, a Joya de Panama Robusto, a Padron 3000 Natural and I also gave my pops an Oliva G torp that he really liked. Today is going to be another great day and I think I'll be busting into the Don Francisco reserves. Hope you all have a great Sunday!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

MAXX by Alec Bradley, The Curve


----------



## Patrick B

I had a Nub Habano 358 and a Torano Cameroon torpedo. Might be one more on the menu, not sure yet.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Staying warm in the Wintery weather with a very nice Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo robusto and football on the TV! Also thru in a nice New Holland Pilgrim's Dole Wheatwine to boot! I'm not frosty at all now...:heh:


----------



## Giancarlo-cl

*Petrus*

I had a Petrus Oro *****,... 5 starts, that is all i can say.

Gian Carlo
Casafelipemiami.com
Use this promotion code for a 15% discount: privatediscount


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying a Nub Habano 464 for X-mas Eve! Yum! Love the aroma of this before lighting it up. :smoke2: And it smokes great too!


----------



## Patrick B

I love vacation in a warm climate. The last two days have seen the firey death of:

CAO LX2 double robusto
Don Francisco sumatra robusto
several Oliva G's
padron 3000 Natural
padron 7000 Natural
A couple LGC Churchill's

It's going to suck going back to Ohio this weekend.


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying a wonderful Fuente Anejo #46 this fine Christmas night along with two fingers of Macallum 12-year-old Scotch. What a great combination!

Merry Christmas my fellow BOTL/SOTL! 

CD


----------



## Coop D

Smoked a Opus X Perfecion #4 for Christmas. Was very impressed with such a small smoke, but a lot of flavor.

Last night I smoked a Benchmade. For the $2.75 I paid for it, a great smoke!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Petrus Reposado No. 7000


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying some dark things this evening...a CAO CX2 toro and some Redhook Double Black coffee stout! Very nice combo!

Cheers!


----------



## MKR160

Today will be a Cugine from Arganese. I got them at the event Gene and Joe had at my local BandM. Very Nice...


----------



## jam

MKR160 said:


> Today will be a Cugine from Arganese. I got them at the event Gene and Joe had at my local BandM. Very Nice...


Nice i am dying to try one ..........


----------



## SGT_Calle

Just had a CAO Italia... about to enjoy a CAO Brazilia.
First time on both these smokes, figured I would have them back-to-back to really get the contrast.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

My first Tat... a Tat Havana Almirantes

so far this is a very very good cigar


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

I had a A Turrent 6th Generation with a Polygamy Porter... a good way to spend a hour or so watchin the Cowboys get beat..


----------



## SixPackSunday

cao cx2....


----------



## Coop D

the Cowboy's are just getting hammered!!!!!!!!!

Oh well... The Bears sucked today as well...


----------



## Patrick B

Well, back to work in frigid Ohio. The end of my vacation was a smokefest, to say the least. 3-4 cigars per day for a solid week and I am spoiled. Recent highlights: Camacho 10yr. Corojo (superb), Don Francisco Bohemian Knot Corojo, several Oliva's, a few LGC's, a few more LX2's and I can't even remember all the rest. I put a hurt on my cigar stock for sure, time to start shopping again!


----------



## FunkyCold5

Yesterday:

Sopranos Soldier
Oliva MB3

Was a great evening!


----------



## MKR160

Hand rolled Francisco from my b&m, then an arganese ambassador rubusto. tonight will be a cugine and ???


----------



## mhlatke

Had an Arganese barber-pole on the way to work today - not bad, a bit mild but great construction/draw/burn.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Magnum


----------



## pit bull-cl

JAD Corona and a Colorado Koolaid.


----------



## happy1

smoked an onyx churchill this morning


----------



## ezmoney5150

New Years Eve.

Started the day after breakfast with a Bolivar Dominican Churchill. After lunch had a Comacho Corojo. After Dinner had a La Flor Dominicana Mysterio.

And finally, at 11:58 I had an Opus X Belicoso.


----------



## SixPackSunday

well for new years eve/new years morning 

i started off with a cao cx2 on my way to work... smaller one... got me through the 30 minute commute, and 15 minutes of peace in my parking lot

about 40 minutes ago i lit up a cao cameroon anny box press... currently enjoying that


i had intended to smoke one of my opus x's tonight... but was tired from work and just didnt feel like putting an hour plus into a cigar that nice when i was so tired... decided to let it sit for a few more days before trying it


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

La Aroma de Cuba churchill


----------



## KazzTheMurse

yesterday while I was working I had a Punch Gran Puro.

it was delicious.


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

Here is my lineup for yesterday...
Around noon, I started with a Montecristo Media Noche #3
5PM I had a Trinidad Churchill
9PM a Montecristo #2
and to finish off the year and start the new year
a Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Churchill
a great night and some great smokes and friends to see in the New Year with


----------



## pit bull-cl

Acid Kuba Kuba to finish off the first day of the new year.


----------



## jimbob

*Just lit a new one....*

Just kicked back with a good tawny porter and an Augusto Reyes Nativo. It was given to me as gift by a fellow cigar smokin' co-worker. He recommended it highly and so far he is right!! It has a great leathery finish but is very smooth and clean on the way there.

Any feedback on AB Trilogy or CAO CX2?? I have them waitin in the wings for the weekend....

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sboyajian

first day of the new year I had a Nub Cammy BP Torpedo.. 

1 AM on the second day I had a CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Belicoso.


----------



## FunkyCold5

New Year's Day:

Don Kiki Brown Figurado - Lunch started and I had to put it out with half to an inch left. Re-Lit after lunch with no stale taste or no issues on flavor. Still one of the best bangs for the buck! Love these!

PSD #5 LE - WOW! Amazing smoke. Tons of flavor.

Opus X xXx "Power Ranger" - Perfect ending to a perfect day!


----------



## tuelle

had an RP Signature Lancero on NYE. We ended up smoking really late, near midnight. So I didn't get in all the smoking I would have liked to. DPG/Holt's Fumadores last night. This has to be the best $1.50 cigar out there. Amazing consistency for a med/short filler stick. I love the Ashton/DPG Benchmade even better, but that's at least twice the price.


----------



## pit bull-cl

Last night Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 and several salty dogs.


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

Had a Montecristo Media Noche #2 in a courtyard with a mojito celebrating the University of Utah's big win over Alabama!!!
One never tasted so sweet... thanks coach Saban for the comment that we didn't deserve to be on the same field as you... probably right, we needed a team that wanted to compete...


----------



## ezmoney5150

After Breakfast I had an EO 601 Oscuro Robusto

After Lunch I had an Illusione CG4

After Dinner I had a Joya De' Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul.

Right now I'm smoking a La Flor Dominican Double Ligero 600.

Couldn't go a day without an LFD.


----------



## SixPackSunday

cao italia.


----------



## Hot Stuff x

5 Vegas Gold "Triple Nickel" , paired with a Bacardi CoCo and Pineapple Juice


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Earlier today I had a Nub Cameroon 466 and a 5 Vegas Miami Robusto. Now I'm smoking an Oliveros XL Double Maduro XL/52.


----------



## Gurkha nut

Im about to light up a Gurkha triple ligero awesome


----------



## ajsuarez78

I just finished a A.Fuente Hemingway Signature... I just can't get enough of this line. 3 days ago my wife surprised me with a box of the Classics in Maduro!!!


----------



## sboyajian

Had a DPG Blue Torpedo earlier and an AVO 787 Toro tonight.


----------



## agctribefan

Had a CAO 10th Ann. Maduro Perfecto. Awesome smoke. Tons of flavor. Really nice. Almost knocked me on my ass.


----------



## Ceedee

Gonna have to figure out what I want tonight. Long day at the ranch and I need a bit of relaxation. Any thoughts anyone?

CD


----------



## Patrick B

I had a RP Edge Sumatra last night and was very pleasantly surprised. Grabbed a smaller Padron Maduro for tonight at work.


----------



## Gurkha25

currently smoking an oliva serie v torpedo at work! hows that for a badass job lol


----------



## tuelle

had my last DPG Blue last night. boo-hoo :Cry:


----------



## tp1smokin

Tat Black and loving it


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Macanudo 1968 churchill


----------



## Gurkha25

CAO prana


----------



## Screwtape

Macanudo Maduro for me.


----------



## Raybird

Here it's an Illusione CG:4 - very nice!


----------



## Patrick B

Went to a CAO tasting - had an MX2 and an Italia while I was there. Saved a box press Italia and a box press Brazilia for a later date. Bought a cameroon l'anniversaire holiday press (pictures forthcoming) to stash with my other 'don't touch for a long time' cigars (count now up to two). 

Also I had a good old Padron to celebrate the Gators getting the job done.


----------



## Gurkha25

I'm Smoking some tatuajes later tonight!


----------



## pit bull-cl

Acid Atom Maduro and a salty dog


----------



## cruisin66stang

Just finished a Kristoff Maduro churchhill with a McCallen. This is now one of my favorite cigars, and the scotch pairing was great. They both had a mild sweet taste.


----------



## Ceedee

Enjoying a nice Illusione ~f9~ with my morning Joe. Love this cigar! 

CD


----------



## Gurkha nut

Just smoked my first Warlord yesterday unbelievably good my favorite so far


----------



## FunkyCold5

Past week:

AF Best Seller Natural (was decent, but prefer the Maduro)
CAO LX2 Lancero (Phenomenal, I've become a Lancero WHORE)
Cigar Palace House Blend Torpedo

What a great week!


----------



## tp1smokin

VSG Sorcerer...sooo good


----------



## shortstory5

Just finished another Short Story.

Life is good...:dance:


----------



## Patrick B

I'll be having a Camacho Corojo Maduro , my first time with this bad boy...


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

Had a Nub Habano 466


----------



## shortstory5

Started off my quarter century birthday with yet another short story... I'll be treating myself tonight and will make it a good one...


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

Had a Gurkha Regent toro, first one and it was a very nice smoke..


----------



## SMOKE20

smoked a CAO itaila novella last night while shoveling the snow, smoke was great but snow was a pain


----------



## Patrick B

AF 8-5-8. It was lighter than I've been smoking lately, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Gurkha25

im having a tatuaje private reserve today from the event the other night.


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a most enjoyable Oliva Serie V lancero...


----------



## pit bull-cl

Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Rothschild Maduro


----------



## ReggieFSULaw-cl

Having my favorite right now, a CAO Criollo. I recently discovered the Dog Watch Podcasts. I'm a big fan.


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

Montecristo Media Noche


----------



## Jcaprell

About to light up a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle.


----------



## Patrick B

I had a Padron 3000 Maduro and a CAO LX2 Robusto. Delicious on both accounts.


----------



## Kilobyte

A Reyes Family Premier. :eyebrows:


----------



## Andy

kickin back with roly maduro


----------



## Patrick B

Just finished one of the Tatuaje Havana VI in one of the smaller sizes. Reminded me a bit of Fuente, and I'm not sure I liked it very much. More research is needed.


----------



## Kilobyte

Andy said:


> kickin back with Roly maduro


Ah, another tasty, fantastically valued cigar by master Don Rolando Reyes. :thumb:


----------



## cruisin66stang

Last night at the Serious Cigar party I had a DPG JJ maduro, J. Fuego 777 and Olive V maduro. All were great.


----------



## Wm2SLC-cl

I had a Mi Dominicana Toro, very nice cigar, good flavor, leathery and a bit woody. Good burn, not great.. one touchup.. I will definatly be smoking more of these.. I think they go for about 7.50


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Padilla Hybrid torpedo


----------



## KevinJ

I'm into the last 1/4 of a Tatuaje Havana VI Almirante, and it's going swimingly. I was a bit woried as the bunch seemed a little loose on pre light inspection and it hasn't held ash beyond an inch, but boy the flavor is great esp. in the last half. I can't believe I've been missing out on these smokes.


----------



## KevinJ

My first real post! I'm officially a "new member"! :whoohoo:


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

now it's an Alec Bradley MAXX traditional corona


----------



## Patrick B

Welcom Kevin!

I'm about to break out the big lumber and fire up a Padron 7000 Natural. I can't put into words how much I love the last third of this cigar. I love slow nights on 3rd shift


----------



## mountaineer98

Saturday at the B&M I had a 601 Green and a Alec Bradley Tempus Lancero. Yesterday I braved the cold and had a Tatuaje Havana VI. All great smokes.


----------



## CBI

Camcho Triple Maduro.

Pretty tasty.


----------



## Patrick B

I had an Oliva V Lancero. Tasted great, but I still don't like that vitola. Next up later on will be either a Nub Cameroon 358 or a Camacho Maduro Robusto. Or both...


----------



## Patrick B

CBI said:


> Camcho Triple Maduro.
> 
> Pretty tasty.


I love this smoke, looking to pick up a few more. You, sir, have fine taste.


----------



## FunkyCold5

Went to Atlantic City over the holiday weekend.

1/17/2009:
Oliva MB3 Dbl Rob - Amazing cigar! So flavorful and aromatic. I smoked this after breakfast btw.......so a good Medium Smoke.

RP Connecticut Churchill - I was actually amazed by this smoke. I bought a box back in March 2007 and it has been resting since. There was a reason why I bought a box.....this was insanely tastey. I probably have 4-6 sticks left, but kinda grew tired of RP once my pallate started enjoying more Med-Full bodied cigars. I'm glad I was able to revisit this cigar after almost 3 years. I have to admit, the new RPs that have come out since, I have not been impressed with.

1/18/2009:
RyJ Regalias de Londres - Lovely mild-med smoke. Nice aroma and suttle flavors.

It was a great weekend!


----------



## Patrick B

Just had my first Gurkha, a Ghurkha gold. I am in love! Gotta get some more.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Padilla Hybrid torpedo


----------



## Patrick B

Don Francisco Pilo. Superb on all accounts. Ash didn't fall off the whole way.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

CAO Black bengal


----------



## shortstory5

It wasn't below zero today, so I rushed home from work and had my standard(short story) tonight. What a treat since I can't smoke that often in this cold!


----------



## rbrodefer

I had an awesome Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto. Great flavor and very well constructed. The ash was very compact and a nice light grey throughout. Very enjoyable way to spend an 80 degree day here this afternoon. Glad I have a box of these in the humidor.


----------



## Ceedee

Well I didn't have it tonight, but the other day I had a Henry Clay brevas. I'd forgotten how much I really liked these. Been aging for probably a year or more... a wonderfully welcome smoke!

CD


----------



## Patrick B

Had a couple Partagas tonight at this week's tasting. Going to have #4 from the CA top25 (I know, BS ratings and all that but I want to see for myself) later on. La Aroma de Cuba #5. We'll see if I think it's worthy of a top 10 rating.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

LGC Serie R maduro No. 4 and an Alcazar #4 robusto


----------



## FunkyCold5

Last evening:

Oliva V Dbl Robusto
RASS '07


----------



## ajsuarez78

Finishing up a Rocky Patel 1999 Connecticut churchill. Not too happy with it, it's a bit bland.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Avalon Juke Blue robusto


----------



## pit bull-cl

Erin Go Bragh Irish Whiskey


----------



## Raybird

Monday it was a La Aroma E. E. and Ashton Aged Maduro (both great smokes), yesterday a Los Blancos Sumatra (one of my favorite AM gars) followed by a Cusano 59 Cameroon-no complaints here!


----------



## buttah

Well I'm in Paducah, KY on business but with all the snow and ice, no business has been done. I'm stuck in the hotel room. :smow: No TV, no phone, no internet. The cell phone and cell phone internet card are working slowly and only at times. Thank god for my good sense, its a smoking room and I packed my travel humi full of good smokes. In the past 2 days I've had ...

Illusione 88
Padilla Miami (old one by Pepin) Torpedo
and I'm currently enjoying a Gurkha Turk

More to come.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl

Partagas Serie S Esplendido


----------



## Ceedee

Had a nice Cubao robusto and thought of some good old friends.

CD


----------



## Salty

Tatujae Black Label Petite Lancero. My first. Wow.

One of the most complex cigars I have tried to date. I loved it, but I can tell that I will appreciate this one more after my taste develops. I am laying them down for a while. Interesting, slightly sweet up front. Good amount of pepper, and some tea mixed with a healthy amount of leather. The smoke was like a wonderful leathery perfume. I love this vitola as well.

I have a 2012 Cojonu waiting for tonight. Much later tonight that is.


----------

